# Obama to Show Birth Certificate



## Chris

HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth. 

Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public. 

So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins. 

Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues. 

Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area


----------



## digger

Chris said:


> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building.[/url]



Must be Trump's PI. Working hard on the case. I'll bet he gets fired.


----------



## Zona

digger said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building.[/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be Trump's PI. Working hard on the case. I'll bet he gets fired.
Click to expand...


The Donald already told you about what his investigators found.  He said its non of your business.


----------



## Mad Scientist

He was born in Hawaii eh? So why did the newly elected Governor run away screaming when he looked at the birth records?

Obama, McCain and Hillary Clinton's passport records were illegally accessed before the 2008 election *for a reason*.

Barry Soetoro traveled to the US under and Indonesian passport (His mother married an Indonesian citizen) when he was 19. Indonesia does not have dual citizenship.

But I'm certain Barry is just playing a game with us. Going for his own "October Surprise" in 2012 right? 

We'll see.


----------



## xsited1

Chris said:


> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area



There is nothing I trust more than a government agency.  Nothing!


----------



## rdean

Chris said:


> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area



Republicans want the state to break their own law.  And they lie so much all the time.  Even on this board, they say Hawaii changed it's law to keep Obama's BC a "secret" when they only amended the law to ignore frivolous repeat requests, the turds.

Hawaii even had a Republican governor who didn't like Obama and would have loved to "bring him down".  How is this Eisenhower's party?  The truth?  It isn't.  It's the party of crazies, liars and hateful, anti American racists.  Guess that's the fruition of being 90% white in a diverse country.


----------



## digger

xsited1 said:


> There is nothing I trust more than a government agency.  Nothing!



I only trust people who tell me things I want to believe.


----------



## washamericom

i want to see it, not the binder, the real birth certificate. what can we do to talk the president into it ?? it's a powerful argument for transparency meets clandestine, very nice.

clandestine - definition of clandestine by the Free Online ...clan·des·tine (kl n-d s t n). adj. Kept or done in secret, often in order to conceal an illicit or improper purpose. See Synonyms at secret. ...

i'll bet it's already tucked away in a mountain near area 51 with the....


----------



## washamericom

Chris said:


> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area



computer generated listing 1961 ??? hmmm. that's a red flag.


----------



## The T

washamericom said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> computer generated listing 1961 ??? hmmm. that's a red flag.
Click to expand...

 
Board Rules Prohibit...REP...etc...


----------



## washamericom

i suppos it's possible, it would be worth investigating.

Oxford Journals | Mathematics & Physical Sciences | Computer Journal | History paper

perhaps it's not an original, seems a bit convenient, or staged.


----------



## Liberty

digger said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing I trust more than a government agency.  Nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only trust people who tell me things I want to believe.
Click to expand...


Huey Long would like you.


----------



## Flopper

There is no end to conspiracy theories.  Post a birth certifiable and it will be declared a fake.  Have it authenticated, and those that examined it are lying.  The state says it's genuine, then there's a government conspiracy. Present a birth announcement in the newspaper and it proves nothing.  No matter what evidence is presented, it will not be sufficient.  The simplest answer is most likely the correct answer.
In this case, Obama was born in Hawaii.


----------



## washamericom

this was on that link.

are there any non birthers in the audience tonite. do you believe that the exists a document in the basement that we have not seen ??
and (honestly), if this were george bush, would you be ok with it ??


What the would-be sleuths won't find is Obama's "long-form birth certificate," a confidential one-page document containing his original birth records kept on file in the first floor of the Department of Health. 

Those original birth records typically include additional birth details, such as the hospital and delivering doctor, said Dr. Chiyome Fukino, the state's former health director who twice looked at and publicly confirmed Obama's original long-form birth records. 

But those documents are state government property that can't be released to anyone, even the president himself, said Joshua Wisch, special assistant to the state attorney general. Obama would be able to inspect his birth records if he visited the Health Department in person, but original records of live birth are never released, he said.

do we believe that the president or the supreme court (through congress subpoena power) couldn't have a copy made public ??  have any hawaiian birth certificates ever been made public for any legal purpose ?? (is there a legal precedent)

also  It is absolutely clear to me that he was born here in Hawaii," Fukino told the AP. "It should not be an issue, and I think people need to focus on the other bad things going on in our country and in our state and figure out what we're going to do about those things." 


whoops !! that sounds a liitle fishy...




But the birther conspiracy theory refuses to go away. The latest New York Times-CBS News poll found that 45 percent of adult Republicans said they believe Obama was born in another country, and 22 percent said they don't know. Only one-third of Republicans said they believe the president is native born. The same poll a year ago found that a plurality of Republicans believed the president was born in the U.S.

adult republicans as opposed to child republican's


----------



## Sallow

Mad Scientist said:


> He was born in Hawaii eh? So why did the newly elected Governor run away screaming when he looked at the birth records?
> 
> Obama, McCain and Hillary Clinton's passport records were illegally accessed before the 2008 election *for a reason*.
> 
> Barry Soetoro traveled to the US under and Indonesian passport (His mother married an Indonesian citizen) when he was 19. Indonesia does not have dual citizenship.
> 
> But I'm certain Barry is just playing a game with us. Going for his own "October Surprise" in 2012 right?
> 
> We'll see.



That Indonesian story is bullshit.

snopes.com: Barack Obama's Passport


----------



## washamericom

HAWAII.GOV   


 Home  
 About DOH  

 Health Topics  

 Hawai'i  
 Maui  
 Kaua'i  
 Newsroom  

 Employment 
 News Releases 

National Health Alerts 

Contaminated Water Warnings 

Flu Surveillance Reports 

Vital Statistics 

DOH Administrative Rules 
  Search: 


   Site Error
An error was encountered while publishing this resource. 

Resource not found

Sorry, the requested resource does not exist.
Check the URL and try again.

Resource: http://hawaii.gov/health/vital-records/index.html

Newspaper birth announcements appeared in both The Honolulu Advertiser and The Honolulu Star-Bulletin in the weeks after he was born. some say weeks some say days some say same day.





has anyone ever made a copy of a long form birth certificate in hawaii ??

do the car titles in hawaii look like birth certificates ??


i guess the bottom line is, in this new era of transparency, and if everything is  copasetic, then why is it being kept such a big fat secret ??

Adj. 1. copesetic - completely satisfactory; "his smile said that everything was copacetic"; "You had to be a good judge of what a man was like, ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mrwupy

This would be a non issue if he would simply produce his birth certificate. He can't. 

If he provides a fake one, he could go to prison. If he provides the real one, he could get tossed out of office. It must remain buried.

This is the threat that keeps him in line. If he does not do exactly as he is told to do, the PTB will destroy him. With a simple document, his own real birth certificate.


----------



## paperview

washamericom said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> computer generated listing 1961 ??? hmmm. that's a red flag.
Click to expand...

Wow.  You're really stupid, aren't you?


----------



## xsited1

Liberty said:


> digger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing I trust more than a government agency.  Nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only trust people who tell me things I want to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huey Long would like you.
Click to expand...


Now there's a name I haven't seen in a long time.  If anyone is ever in Baton Rouge, visit the State Capitol and ask to see the bullet holes from the 1935 assassination.


----------



## Liberty

xsited1 said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> digger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only trust people who tell me things I want to believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey Long would like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there's a name I haven't seen in a long time.  If anyone is ever in Baton Rouge, visit the State Capitol and ask to see the bullet holes from the 1935 assassination.
Click to expand...


Haha, I am researching the shit out of the great depression era for a paper (probably gonna be a book at this rate), and Huey Long was a far more interesting guy than my sophomore History professor let on.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Mad Scientist said:


> Barry Soetoro traveled to the US under and Indonesian passport (His mother married an Indonesian citizen) when he was 19. Indonesia does not have dual citizenship.



1.  There has been no evidence that he traveled under an Indonesian passport.

2.  This is the United States of American not Indonesia our citizenship is determined under our laws not the laws of another country.  It matters not what Indonesia does or does not recognize.

3.  Even if naturalized by his mother as an Indonesian citizen while he was a young child, under the Immigration and Naturalization Act of 1952 Section 349 (applicable federal law at the time) there is NOTHING a parent can do that will cause a minor child to loose his/her citizenship.



>>>>


----------



## Truthmatters

The verifiable facts mean nothing to about 47% of the people omnthe right.


Obama is a citizen and that has been dxetermined by the documentation that is accepted by EVERY institution in this country.

Facts and documentation be damned.

These are the people whos thoughts are for sale to the highest bidder.

They will believe ANYTHING they are told as long as it helps them retain their failed ideas.


----------



## Stephanie

> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The verifiable facts mean nothing to about 47% of the people omnthe right.
> 
> 
> Obama is a citizen and that has been dxetermined by the documentation that is accepted by EVERY institution in this country.
> 
> Facts and documentation be damned.
> 
> These are the people whos thoughts are for sale to the highest bidder.
> 
> *They will believe ANYTHING they are told as long as it helps them retain their failed ideas.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would that be like President Bush STOLE the election from the Bore Gore?
> Or that Bush KNEW and had a hand in 9/11
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

The felons list alone would have changed the election results.

There is court documented evidence of that.

Bush seemed to not know enough about the prospect of 911.

They completely ignored a report titled "Bin Laden determined to strike inside US" before the attack took place.


Now realize that all the evidence the right shows for Obama not being a citizen has been soundly repudiated in every case.

The documents are in place and have been verified by the proper authorities.


I know facts wont stop you from spewing the lies you are spoon fed by Fox.


----------



## slukasiewski

He's Kenyan or something else. Surely not born in America - 

Read a tidbit from this latest article - pay particular attention to the area in red

In Hawaii, accessing some Obama birth info is easy

(AP)  1 day ago

HONOLULU (AP)  Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.

Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the *computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama* II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.

Huh?? The "Computer Generated Listing?"

Pardon me "Ass"-ociated Press - Computers weren't around in 1961....

The Associated Press: In Hawaii, accessing some Obama birth info is easy


----------



## bodecea




----------



## Truthmatters

how do you rationalize with a person who refuses cokd hard facts?


This shows how nutty the right is


----------



## WorldWatcher

slukasiewski said:


> Huh?? The "Computer Generated Listing?"
> 
> Pardon me "Ass"-ociated Press - Computers weren't around in 1961....











Lord, I apologize for makin' that thar stupidity...please be with the starvin' pygmies down there in New Guinea, amen."


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

Truthmatters said:


> how do you rationalize with a person who refuses cokd hard facts?
> 
> 
> This shows how nutty the right is




I'm a member of the right (been a Republican since 1978), I don't condone the ignorance that because computers were not common in 1961, that data hasn't been transferred to computer files since then.


>>>>


----------



## slukasiewski

WorldWatcher said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you rationalize with a person who refuses cokd hard facts?
> 
> 
> This shows how nutty the right is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member of the right (been a Republican since 1978), I don't condone the ignorance that because computers were not common in 1961, that data hasn't been transferred to computer files since then.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Not buyin' it.... 

He should just cough-up the birth certificate, you know - "Man Up," like Donald Trump did.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, SOUNDLY REPUTATED.

so in other words, Shut the hell up, how DARE YA question the boyking.


----------



## Toro

rofl


----------



## paperview

Oh gawd.

Another conservative gives solid proof against the theory of evolution.


----------



## Truthmatters

WorldWatcher said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you rationalize with a person who refuses cokd hard facts?
> 
> 
> This shows how nutty the right is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member of the right (been a Republican since 1978), I don't condone the ignorance that because computers were not common in 1961, that data hasn't been transferred to computer files since then.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Then slap these nutters down or watch the right be distroyed by thier dishonesty


----------



## paperview

Truthmatters said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you rationalize with a person who refuses cokd hard facts?
> 
> 
> This shows how nutty the right is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member of the right (been a Republican since 1978), I don't condone the ignorance that because computers were not common in 1961, that data hasn't been transferred to computer files since then.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then slap these nutters down or watch the right be distroyed by thier dishonesty
Click to expand...

WW does a fine job of that, and has for years.

He's a real, true, honest republican.  One of the best.


----------



## washamericom

slukasiewski said:


> He's Kenyan or something else. Surely not born in America -
> 
> Read a tidbit from this latest article - pay particular attention to the area in red
> 
> In Hawaii, accessing some Obama birth info is easy
> 
> (AP) &#8211; 1 day ago
> 
> HONOLULU (AP) &#8212; Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the *computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama* II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> Huh?? The "Computer Generated Listing?"
> 
> Pardon me "Ass"-ociated Press - Computers weren't around in 1961....
> 
> The Associated Press: In Hawaii, accessing some Obama birth info is easy



i saw that to, i'll see if i can find my post. there we're computers then, and in use in government, but the original post made it seem as if the book on the counter was old., original documentation. if it's a hoax the have to be crack in the caper, if there are we will find them, just as the democrats would be so helpful to do if it was president bush (not like dan rather reporting... kenneth, what's the frequency!...kenneth...)
i think obama should appoint a commission to get to the truth, he probably won't though.


----------



## slukasiewski

If one of you Liberal idiots would please post Obama's birth certificate - like Donald Trump did - I will STFU. 

Short of that - the guy was born in Kenya or some other 3rd world Muslim shithole.

Case closed.

Next !


----------



## Montrovant

Truthmatters said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you rationalize with a person who refuses cokd hard facts?
> 
> 
> This shows how nutty the right is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a member of the right (been a Republican since 1978), I don't condone the ignorance that because computers were not common in 1961, that data hasn't been transferred to computer files since then.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then slap these nutters down or watch the right be distroyed by thier dishonesty
Click to expand...


WW has been doing just that in other threads.


----------



## geauxtohell

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WHY WAS THIS PUT IN THE CONSPIRACY THEORY FORUM!  THIS IS A VALID POLITICAL DEBATE TOPIC!!!!!!

FUCK IT!  WE'LL DO IT LIVE!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFp-EyNSX1Q]YouTube - Fuck It! We'll Do It Live![/ame]


----------



## casper4020322

I am an Arnold Swartz fan...i love all of his movies. But what pisses me off is that he wasn't born in this country and when he ran for Governor of California noone made an issue that he wasn't born in this country. A man who is born of a White woman and African father is elected President and all of a sudden the issue of his birthright is questioned! To me it doesn't seem fair that b/c this man has black blood in his veins he has to be scruitinized and put under a microscope so to speak. Why wasn't Arnold? He wasn't born here! But that doesn't matter b/c he has the right COLOR!!


----------



## WorldWatcher

casper4020322 said:


> I am an Arnold Swartz fan...i love all of his movies. But what pisses me off is that he wasn't born in this country and when he ran for Governor of California noone made an issue that he wasn't born in this country.




Because there is no requirement to be born a citizen to be Governor of a state.




casper4020322 said:


> A man who is born of a White woman and African father is elected President and all of a sudden the issue of his birthright is questioned! To me it doesn't seem fair that b/c this man has black blood in his veins he has to be scruitinized and put under a microscope so to speak.




For most it has nothing to do with the color of his skin, it has to do with opposition to shitty policies.




casper4020322 said:


> Why wasn't Arnold? He wasn't born here! But that doesn't matter b/c he has the right COLOR!!




It didn't matter as there is no requirement to be born a citizen to be elected for Governor.  If he tried to run for President, watch for the shit-storm.  Wouldn't make a difference that he is white.


>>>>


----------



## percysunshine

Hillary...the trouble she caused while trying to become President.


----------



## Sallow

WorldWatcher said:


> *For most it has nothing to do with the color of his skin, it has to do with opposition to shitty policies.*



Absolutely incorrect.

And with Schwartenegger there was a pretty big movement to repeal that particular clause. McCain was also foreign born. 

It's kind of like that Sesame Street song. Which one of these things..just does not belong: McCain, Schwartenegger, Obama.

2 foreign born white guys that Conservatives wanted to run for President, and one Domestic born black guy that actually became the first black President.

It's pretty clear.


----------



## blu

still never got an answer


----------



## whitehall

What birth announcements? Here's the deal, it's simple enough. Instead of digging up old newspapers how about showing the original B.C.? We all have to produce an original BC when we get our first drivers license in most states so why isn't the president required to produce it? The president's mother was apparently a hippie type wandering from country to country and his father was a native African and a drunken anti-American bigamist. Doesn't that concept cause some concern about the Constitutional requirement for the presidency?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Here's the answer
The state does not submit private information of a private citizen to the Newspaper. Private information being the full home address.
It would violated Hawaii's Contitution right to privacy.

Here's how birth announcements are completed in Hawaii

HOW TO GET LISTED



To get your listing in our birth announcement column that runs Fridays, please complete and submit a Star-Advertiser birth announcement for, which can be downloaded at Hawaii News, Honolulu, Honolulu News, Sports, Editorial, Features, Travel and Business - Honolulu Star-Advertiser - Hawaii Newspaper, a copy of your child's birth certificate and a color picture of your child. Announcements will be run until the child's first birthday.

Mail the items to Birth Announcements, Today section, Honolulu Star-Advertiser, 500 Ala Moana, Suite 7-210, Honolulu, HI 96813. Or e-mail pdf copies of the signed announcement form and the birth certificate, along with a high-resolution (300 dpi) color jpeg of the baby's picture to features@staradvertiser.com.

Entries missing essential information cannot be used and mailed photos cannot be returned.

Hawaii's Ohana - Hawaii News - Staradvertiser.com


----------



## Two Thumbs

It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.

*NONE*

Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.

But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"

Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.

So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.

If you don't?

We are all fucked.


----------



## Two Thumbs

crap
fucked up my thread title
here comes the typo bombs.


----------



## JackDan

Two Thumbs said:


> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.



I was wondering what sucking the fuck up was? but ya I agree with you x1323442234, its pretty much nonsense at this point.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JackDan said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what sucking the fuck up was? but ya I agree with you x1323442234, its pretty much nonsense at this point.
Click to expand...


yeah, I forgot you can't edit thread titles.



It's damaging nonsense at this point.  We need this to fade and Trump is not helping.


----------



## xsited1

So who is the "fuck up" birthers need to suck?


----------



## slukasiewski

I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole


----------



## Cal

slukasiewski said:


> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole



Keep believing that.. It helps Obama .


----------



## Truthmatters

"It's damaging nonsense at this point. We need this to fade and Trump is not helping."


Maybe you are starting to understand how silly these people are and how easily they can be played by the current Barnum and Bailey of our times.


Trump is playing the idiots on the right for all they are worth.

In the end they will watch his show in big numbers and never even know they were played.


----------



## Liability

Two Thumbs said:


> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.



Bwahahahahaha!

You are actually partially correct in your main contention.

There has been no evidence presented that the President was not born in HI.

Too bad that "transparency" favoring guy refuses to just show us his damn birth certificate.



(A whole assorted bunch of rabid Obamessiah acolytes will now insist that I "am" a "birfer.")


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.



NO I will not.

Did Bush win because of the 9/11 turthers? I didn't vote for him because of that nor will anyone who votes, will vote for obama because of the BC issue.


----------



## slukasiewski

Cal said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep believing that.. It helps Obama .
Click to expand...


It does? His approval ratings seem to be in the toilet. 
BTW - do you have a copy of his birth certificate to share?


----------



## Two Thumbs

xsited1 said:


> So who is the "fuck up" birthers need to suck?



Me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Liability said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!
> 
> You are actually partially correct in your main contention.
> 
> There has been no evidence presented that the President was not born in HI.
> 
> Too bad that "transparency" favoring guy refuses to just show us his damn birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> (A whole assorted bunch of rabid Obamessiah acolytes will now insist that I "am" a "birfer.")
Click to expand...


To ask a question does not make one a birther, it is the argumrnt against anyone who does ask the question and is in a way helping the government to seperate those who follow what is dictated and those who question the government and what it says as the gospel. Thanks folks for helping the government.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole



He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Cal said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep believing that.. It helps Obama .
Click to expand...


and you are helping the government to sperate those who accept what the government says and those who question what the govenment says. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Truthmatters

Anyone who continues to refuse the cold hard facts given them and pretends Obama is illegit is a detriment to the republican party.

These are the people Reagan began courting. 

Now they are coming back to bite the party.

People who are incapable of reasonable debate and adult decisions.

They want what they want and facts be damned.


----------



## Two Thumbs

slukasiewski said:


> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole



And I'm cool with that.

To each his own and all that.

Do you think you can keep it quite?  so we can focus on issues that will pull the moderates our way?

Seriously, this issue will drive the mods to either vote for Obama or for someone else entirly causing obama to get another 4 years.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
Click to expand...


oh thats right the one that wasnot accpeted by the state registrar of 1961.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep believing that.. It helps Obama .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does? His approval ratings seem to be in the toilet.
> BTW - do you have a copy of his birth certificate to share?
Click to expand...


No, but Obama did which is why he was able to run for President.


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh thats right the one that wasnot accpeted by the state registrar of 1961.
Click to expand...



That is weird, it was accepted when he ran for President.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
Click to expand...


Provided it to whom? When? 

As of last week - when Donald Trump manned up and published his for the United States? 

I must have missed when Obama produced his. 

Put down your Joe Biden and Harry Reid nude photos for a moment and share with us when this occurred...


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep believing that.. It helps Obama .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does? His approval ratings seem to be in the toilet.
> BTW - do you have a copy of his birth certificate to share?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but Obama did which is why he was able to run for President.
Click to expand...


When exactly did he provide his birth certificate and to whom??

That has failed to make national news somehow.

Please share...


----------



## Two Thumbs

Truthmatters said:


> "It's damaging nonsense at this point. We need this to fade and Trump is not helping."
> 
> 
> Maybe you are starting to understand how silly these people are and how easily they can be played by the current Barnum and Bailey of our times.
> 
> 
> Trump is playing the idiots on the right for all they are worth.
> 
> In the end they will watch his show in big numbers and never even know they were played.




EVEN *TM* GETS IT!!!


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provided it to whom? When?
> 
> As of last week - when Donald Trump manned up and published his for the United States?
> 
> I must have missed when Obama produced his.
> 
> Put down your Joe Biden and Harry Reid nude photos for a moment and share with us when this occurred...
Click to expand...


Google it. 
Plus, there is the whole fact one cannot run for President without it. 
They have shown copies of the one he provided all over the place, it has a seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. take it to court, he can use that BC. You guys are wasting time and money. Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does? His approval ratings seem to be in the toilet.
> BTW - do you have a copy of his birth certificate to share?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but Obama did which is why he was able to run for President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When exactly did he provide his birth certificate and to whom??
> 
> That has failed to make national news somehow.
> 
> Please share...
Click to expand...


Wow! I just saw someone provide Bachmann with an official BC.


----------



## slukasiewski

Truthmatters said:


> Anyone who continues to refuse the cold hard facts given them and pretends Obama is illegit is a detriment to the republican party.
> 
> These are the people Reagan began courting.
> 
> Now they are coming back to bite the party.
> 
> People who are incapable of reasonable debate and adult decisions.
> 
> They want what they want and facts be damned.



These facts you keep mentioning. I am assuming a factual, authentic birth certificate. When and to whom did Barack Hussein present this? 

The national news media seems to have missed that.....


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I will not.
> 
> Did Bush win because of the 9/11 turthers? I didn't vote for him because of that nor will anyone who votes, will vote for obama because of the BC issue.
Click to expand...


The troofer crap didn't gain traction until it was to late.


So why do you want to help obama get re-elected?


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provided it to whom? When?
> 
> As of last week - when Donald Trump manned up and published his for the United States?
> 
> I must have missed when Obama produced his.
> 
> Put down your Joe Biden and Harry Reid nude photos for a moment and share with us when this occurred...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google it.
> Plus, there is the whole fact one cannot run for President without it.
> They have shown copies of the one he provided all over the place, it has a seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. take it to court, he can use that BC. You guys are wasting time and money. Get the fuck over it.
Click to expand...


Googled Obama birth certificate and nothing authentic came up. 

Get over the fact he's non-American.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but Obama did which is why he was able to run for President.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When exactly did he provide his birth certificate and to whom??
> 
> That has failed to make national news somehow.
> 
> Please share...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! I just saw someone provide Bachmann with an official BC.
Click to expand...


Why are you deflecting to Bachmann? Who next, Nixon? At least we know both of those individuals are U.S. citizens. 

How about posting an authentic Obama birth certificate. No one seems to have seen it except for you and a couple other knuckle-dragging droolers in this thread... 

Thanks.


----------



## Liability

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
Click to expand...


No.  He didn't.

He DID however share his Certification of Live Birth.  Not exactly the same thing --  despite the arguments from the Obamessiah Disciples.

Still and all, the main point made by Two Thumbs is pretty much on the mark.

There are any number of urgent and compelling reasons to oppose this President and seek to avoid the horror of his possible re-election.  And if the Birther problem is used as a wedge to assist him, that's tragic.

There are a whole litany of reasons one can validly say that he isn't qualified to be President.  The Natural Born Citizenship Constitutional qualification is not the main one or even a significant part of that list.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provided it to whom? When?
> 
> As of last week - when Donald Trump manned up and published his for the United States?
> 
> I must have missed when Obama produced his.
> 
> Put down your Joe Biden and Harry Reid nude photos for a moment and share with us when this occurred...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google it.
> Plus, there is the whole fact one cannot run for President without it.
> They have shown copies of the one he provided all over the place, it has a seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. take it to court, he can use that BC. You guys are wasting time and money. Get the fuck over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Googled Obama birth certificate and nothing authentic came up.
> 
> Get over the fact he's non-American.
Click to expand...


That is weird, the one I have found has an authentic seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. Get over the fact you are loon, and move on with life.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I will not.
> 
> Did Bush win because of the 9/11 turthers? I didn't vote for him because of that nor will anyone who votes, will vote for obama because of the BC issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The troofer crap didn't gain traction until it was to late.
> 
> 
> So why do you want to help obama get re-elected?
Click to expand...


Why do you want to assist the government in seperating those who question the government and those who will accept what the government says as the gospel?
After 10 years the turther mess is still going stronge.
Lest we forget the new information on building 7


----------



## slukasiewski

Liability said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  He didn't.
> 
> He DID however share his Certification of Live Birth.  Not exactly the same thing --  despite the arguments from the Obamessiah Disciples.
> 
> Still and all, the main point made by Two Thumbs is pretty much on the mark.
> 
> There are any number of urgent and compelling reasons to oppose this President and seek to avoid the horror of his possible re-election.  And if the Birther problem is used as a wedge to assist him, that's tragic.
> 
> *There are a whole litany of reasons one can validly say that he isn't qualified to be President.  The Natural Born Citizenship Constitutional qualification is not the main one or even a significant part of that list*.
Click to expand...


For some reason, "INCOMPETENCE" stands out...


----------



## Luissa

Liability said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  He didn't.
> 
> He DID however share his Certification of Live Birth.  Not exactly the same thing --  despite the arguments from the Obamessiah Disciples.
> 
> Still and all, the main point made by Two Thumbs is pretty much on the mark.
> 
> There are any number of urgent and compelling reasons to oppose this President and seek to avoid the horror of his possible re-election.  And if the Birther problem is used as a wedge to assist him, that's tragic.
> 
> There are a whole litany of reasons one can validly say that he isn't qualified to be President.  The Natural Born Citizenship Constitutional qualification is not the main one or even a significant part of that list.
Click to expand...


It is the same thing when it comes to court proceedings and running for President.
I don't even have my long form BC.


----------



## Liability

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google it.
> Plus, there is the whole fact one cannot run for President without it.
> They have shown copies of the one he provided all over the place, it has a seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. take it to court, he can use that BC. You guys are wasting time and money. Get the fuck over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Googled Obama birth certificate and nothing authentic came up.
> 
> Get over the fact he's non-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is weird, the one I have found has an authentic seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. Get over the fact you are loon, and move on with life.
Click to expand...


Except you *don't* have one.

What you have is an image of the President's Certification of Live Birth.

Still not the same thing.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google it.
> Plus, there is the whole fact one cannot run for President without it.
> They have shown copies of the one he provided all over the place, it has a seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. take it to court, he can use that BC. You guys are wasting time and money. Get the fuck over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Googled Obama birth certificate and nothing authentic came up.
> 
> Get over the fact he's non-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is weird, the one I have found has an authentic seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. Get over the fact you are loon, and move on with life.
Click to expand...


Does the seal also say "Made In China?"

Man, you are one brainwashed dumbass. 

I suppose you think 9/11 was an "inside job" too... 

Put on your tinfoil hat 

Obama is a non-US citizen.

Get over it


----------



## slukasiewski

Liability said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Googled Obama birth certificate and nothing authentic came up.
> 
> Get over the fact he's non-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird, the one I have found has an authentic seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. Get over the fact you are loon, and move on with life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you *don't* have one.
> 
> What you have is an image of the President's Certification of Live Birth.
> 
> Still not the same thing.
Click to expand...


Thanks for dumbing it down for him. Public school educated, ya know. You may need to whip out a Crayola next...


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  He didn't.
> 
> He DID however share his Certification of Live Birth.  Not exactly the same thing --  despite the arguments from the Obamessiah Disciples.
> 
> Still and all, the main point made by Two Thumbs is pretty much on the mark.
> 
> There are any number of urgent and compelling reasons to oppose this President and seek to avoid the horror of his possible re-election.  And if the Birther problem is used as a wedge to assist him, that's tragic.
> 
> There are a whole litany of reasons one can validly say that he isn't qualified to be President.  The Natural Born Citizenship Constitutional qualification is not the main one or even a significant part of that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is the same thing when it comes to court proceedings and running for President.
> I don't even have my long form BC.
Click to expand...


Your long-form birth certificate? 

What's that I hear... *honk* *honk*

Oh, it's the short-bus

Time to run along to school now junior.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> When exactly did he provide his birth certificate and to whom??
> 
> That has failed to make national news somehow.
> 
> Please share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I just saw someone provide Bachmann with an official BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you deflecting to Bachmann? Who next, Nixon? At least we know both of those individuals are U.S. citizens.
> 
> How about posting an authentic Obama birth certificate. No one seems to have seen it except for you and a couple other knuckle-dragging droolers in this thread...
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...


Are you fucking retarded? I am not deflecting to Bachmann. If I was I would have mentioned what a loon she was, and how she had to eat her words when they provided her with proof he was born her. 
And the only knuckle dragging drooler in this thread is you. Anyone who can believe that he wasn't born her, that his grandparents conspired since the moment Obama was born, and that nine month pregnant women would be allowed or even want to fly to Africa is a complete moron.
You do realize most airlines will not allow women in their third trimester to make international flights, right? And it was the same way back then.


----------



## Luissa

Liability said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Googled Obama birth certificate and nothing authentic came up.
> 
> Get over the fact he's non-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird, the one I have found has an authentic seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. Get over the fact you are loon, and move on with life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you *don't* have one.
> 
> What you have is an image of the President's Certification of Live Birth.
> 
> Still not the same thing.
Click to expand...

According to the law and the courts it is. Get over it.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  He didn't.
> 
> He DID however share his Certification of Live Birth.  Not exactly the same thing --  despite the arguments from the Obamessiah Disciples.
> 
> Still and all, the main point made by Two Thumbs is pretty much on the mark.
> 
> There are any number of urgent and compelling reasons to oppose this President and seek to avoid the horror of his possible re-election.  And if the Birther problem is used as a wedge to assist him, that's tragic.
> 
> There are a whole litany of reasons one can validly say that he isn't qualified to be President.  The Natural Born Citizenship Constitutional qualification is not the main one or even a significant part of that list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same thing when it comes to court proceedings and running for President.
> I don't even have my long form BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your long-form birth certificate?
> 
> What's that I hear... *honk* *honk*
> 
> Oh, it's the short-bus
> 
> Time to run along to school now junior.
Click to expand...


That really hurts coming from a birther.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Googled Obama birth certificate and nothing authentic came up.
> 
> Get over the fact he's non-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird, the one I have found has an authentic seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. Get over the fact you are loon, and move on with life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the seal also say "Made In China?"
> 
> Man, you are one brainwashed dumbass.
> 
> I suppose you think 9/11 was an "inside job" too...
> 
> Put on your tinfoil hat
> 
> Obama is a non-US citizen.
> 
> Get over it
Click to expand...


Please with comment like this it's hard for those of us who are ask a legitimate question and to get a logical answer.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I just saw someone provide Bachmann with an official BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you deflecting to Bachmann? Who next, Nixon? At least we know both of those individuals are U.S. citizens.
> 
> How about posting an authentic Obama birth certificate. No one seems to have seen it except for you and a couple other knuckle-dragging droolers in this thread...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? I am not deflecting to Bachmann. If I was I would have mentioned what a loon she was, and how she had to eat her words when they provided her with proof he was born her.
> And the only knuckle dragging drooler in this thread is you. Anyone who can believe that he wasn't born her, that his grandparents conspired since the moment Obama was born, and that nine month pregnant women would be allowed or even want to fly to Africa is a complete moron.
> You do realize most airlines will not allow women in their third trimester to make international flights, right? And it was the same way back then.
Click to expand...


Provide a link to the actual BIRTH CERTIFICATE.

Short of that, STFU, braindead knuckle-dragging redneck, Muslim loving retard.


----------



## Liability

Luissa said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird, the one I have found has an authentic seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. Get over the fact you are loon, and move on with life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you *don't* have one.
> 
> What you have is an image of the President's Certification of Live Birth.
> 
> Still not the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to the law and the courts it is. Get over it.
Click to expand...



No it isn't.  Neither according to the law nor to the Courts.

Nothing to get over.  You are wrong.  Nothing important in that and nothing new there, either.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the same thing when it comes to court proceedings and running for President.
> I don't even have my long form BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your long-form birth certificate?
> 
> What's that I hear... *honk* *honk*
> 
> Oh, it's the short-bus
> 
> Time to run along to school now junior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That really hurts coming from a birther.
Click to expand...


Hey terrorist-lover - got an actual BIRTH CERTIFICATE?

We'll wait...


----------



## Truthmatters

It is a settled issue and the birthers are just completely irrational


----------



## slukasiewski

Truthmatters said:


> It is a settled issue and the birthers are just completely irrational



When/where was it settled? I can't seem to locate that national news item anywhere on the Internet.


----------



## Luissa

So, you guys want the long form BC that is provided by the hospital, not the state? The short form one is provided by the state, and is the only one the state will provide to citizens. The same short form one that was provided by the state, was approved by vital statistics. So, really what more do you want?
video of his birth?


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> So, you guys want the long form BC that is provided by the hospital, not the state? The short form one is provided by the state, and is the only one the state will provide to citizens. The same short form one that was provided by the state, was approved by vital statistics. So, really what more do you want?
> video of his birth?



We would like to see a birth certificate - you know like Donald Trump provided last week. 

Do we need to send you the request in pictures using crayons?


----------



## Truthmatters

They want what they want regruardless of the facts and the courts.


They are irrational and they make the republican party a joke.


----------



## slukasiewski

I guess we can also "settle" that Obama is a communist, as well as a cocaine addict. It's on the Internet... look it up.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you deflecting to Bachmann? Who next, Nixon? At least we know both of those individuals are U.S. citizens.
> 
> How about posting an authentic Obama birth certificate. No one seems to have seen it except for you and a couple other knuckle-dragging droolers in this thread...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? I am not deflecting to Bachmann. If I was I would have mentioned what a loon she was, and how she had to eat her words when they provided her with proof he was born her.
> And the only knuckle dragging drooler in this thread is you. Anyone who can believe that he wasn't born her, that his grandparents conspired since the moment Obama was born, and that nine month pregnant women would be allowed or even want to fly to Africa is a complete moron.
> You do realize most airlines will not allow women in their third trimester to make international flights, right? And it was the same way back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Provide a link to the actual BIRTH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> Short of that, STFU, braindead knuckle-dragging redneck, Muslim loving retard.
Click to expand...


I can provide you ten links to the STATE issued birth certificate. The one you guys want, is issued by the hospital. IN my state, you can't even use the hospital issued BC for most legal proceedings. You guys are a bunch of moron, you get over it foiler.


----------



## slukasiewski

Truthmatters said:


> They want what they want regruardless of the facts and the courts.
> 
> 
> They are irrational and they make the republican party a joke.



What court?
What facts?


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> I guess we can also "settle" that Obama is a communist, as well as a cocaine addict. It's on the Internet... look it up.




You have nothing, just admit it.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you fucking retarded? I am not deflecting to Bachmann. If I was I would have mentioned what a loon she was, and how she had to eat her words when they provided her with proof he was born her.
> And the only knuckle dragging drooler in this thread is you. Anyone who can believe that he wasn't born her, that his grandparents conspired since the moment Obama was born, and that nine month pregnant women would be allowed or even want to fly to Africa is a complete moron.
> You do realize most airlines will not allow women in their third trimester to make international flights, right? And it was the same way back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provide a link to the actual BIRTH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> Short of that, STFU, braindead knuckle-dragging redneck, Muslim loving retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can provide you ten links to the STATE issued birth certificate. The one you guys want, is issued by the hospital. IN my state, you can't even use the hospital issued BC for most legal proceedings. You guys are a bunch of moron, you get over it foiler.
Click to expand...


We're a bunch of moron? 
Oh gee - thanks. 

Yeah - go ahead. Provide us with the state issued birth certificate. Obama is incapable of doing that. 

(this should be rich).


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you guys want the long form BC that is provided by the hospital, not the state? The short form one is provided by the state, and is the only one the state will provide to citizens. The same short form one that was provided by the state, was approved by vital statistics. So, really what more do you want?
> video of his birth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would like to see a birth certificate - you know like Donald Trump provided last week.
> 
> Do we need to send you the request in pictures using crayons?
Click to expand...


Obama already provided his state issued BC. The only one that the state of Hawaii will issue.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we can also "settle" that Obama is a communist, as well as a cocaine addict. It's on the Internet... look it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have nothing, just admit it.
Click to expand...


No, actually, Obama has nothing -


----------



## 007

Luissa said:


> So, you guys want the long form BC that is provided by the hospital, not the state? The short form one is provided by the state, and is the only one the state will provide to citizens. The same short form one that was provided by the state, was approved by vital statistics. So, really what more do you want?
> video of his birth?



No... but something stating which hospital he was born in and the name of the doctor who delivered him would help.

Aaaaww shucks... that's right... obama is HIDING all that... (if it even really exists), hmmm... wonder why? Care to venture a guess? (That isn't a tired party line retort that answers nothing.)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> So, you guys want the long form BC that is provided by the hospital, not the state? The short form one is provided by the state, and is the only one the state will provide to citizens. The same short form one that was provided by the state, was approved by vital statistics. So, really what more do you want?
> video of his birth?



The long form is also provided by the state


----------



## Truthmatters

How do we run a country when so many are willing to ignore cold hard court documented facts?


We run it in spite of such fools.

The American people cant allow these fact adverse fools any respect.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Provide a link to the actual BIRTH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> Short of that, STFU, braindead knuckle-dragging redneck, Muslim loving retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can provide you ten links to the STATE issued birth certificate. The one you guys want, is issued by the hospital. IN my state, you can't even use the hospital issued BC for most legal proceedings. You guys are a bunch of moron, you get over it foiler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're a bunch of moron?
> Oh gee - thanks.
> 
> Yeah - go ahead. Provide us with the state issued birth certificate. Obama is incapable of doing that.
> 
> (this should be rich).
Click to expand...


Hey moron, the state issued the short form one that has been put on the internet, shown on talk shows etc. The long form one, that all you guys want is ISSUED BY THE HOSPITAL.
You know, like when you have a baby and the hospital give your BC then a few weeks later the state send you another one in the mail. I know it is hard to understand these things when you are foiler, but please try.


----------



## slukasiewski

Here's a copy of an actual 1961 Hawaii birth certificate

I can't seem to locate one like it for Obama... 

Anyone?


----------



## slukasiewski

Truthmatters said:


> How do we run a country when so many are willing to ignore cold hard court documented facts?
> 
> 
> We run it in spite of such fools.
> 
> The American people cant allow these fact adverse fools any respect.



You're incapable of providing facts on this issue

Just like Obama. 

Go sit in the corner and have a cup of STFU


----------



## Luissa

Pale Rider said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you guys want the long form BC that is provided by the hospital, not the state? The short form one is provided by the state, and is the only one the state will provide to citizens. The same short form one that was provided by the state, was approved by vital statistics. So, really what more do you want?
> video of his birth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... but something stating which hospital he was born in and the name of the doctor who delivered him would help.
> 
> Aaaaww shucks... that's right... obama is HIDING all that... (if it even really exists), hmmm... wonder why? Care to venture a guess? (That isn't a tired party line retort that answers nothing.)
Click to expand...


Why do you need to know his doctors name? The one he provided is good enough to be used in court proceedings and to obtain a passport. Why do you need to know who is doctor was?
I sure don't.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Liability said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He provided a birth certificate, one that says it can be used in any court proceedings. Go put your tin foil hat on and watch some Star Trek or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  He didn't.
> 
> He DID however share his Certification of Live Birth.  Not exactly the same thing --  despite the arguments from the Obamessiah Disciples.
> 
> Still and all, the main point made by Two Thumbs is pretty much on the mark.
> 
> There are any number of urgent and compelling reasons to oppose this President and seek to avoid the horror of his possible re-election.  And if the Birther problem is used as a wedge to assist him, that's tragic.
> 
> There are a whole litany of reasons one can validly say that he isn't qualified to be President.  The Natural Born Citizenship Constitutional qualification is not the main one or even a significant part of that list.
Click to expand...


My favorite disqualifier came from the left.

Palin didn't have the resume to be VP.  But she had, and has, more than obama did and does, to be Pres.


gawd

I'm on the same side as TM and Lu-Lu.  I hate Mondays.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you guys want the long form BC that is provided by the hospital, not the state? The short form one is provided by the state, and is the only one the state will provide to citizens. The same short form one that was provided by the state, was approved by vital statistics. So, really what more do you want?
> video of his birth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No... but something stating which hospital he was born in and the name of the doctor who delivered him would help.
> 
> Aaaaww shucks... that's right... obama is HIDING all that... (if it even really exists), hmmm... wonder why? Care to venture a guess? (That isn't a tired party line retort that answers nothing.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you need to know his doctors name? The one he provided is good enough to be used in court proceedings and to obtain a passport. Why do you need to know who is doctor was?
> I sure don't.
Click to expand...


The doctor's name is on the birth certificate - when it's produced we'll know who that is. Are you this dense in real life?


----------



## jillian

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to see his authentic birth certificate. Until then, I believe he was born outside the US
> Probably in some third world Muslim shit hole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep believing that.. It helps Obama .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you are helping the government to sperate those who accept what the government says and those who question what the govenment says. Thanks for the help.
Click to expand...


there is a difference between accepting "what the government says" and being the poster children for stupid.

understanding that there were no WMD's.... good.

birfer stuff... silly.


----------



## Truthmatters

Ya run Palin and see how that goes.


----------



## Luissa

> When we spoke to a spokeswoman for the Hawaii Department of Health, she said too much was being made of the difference between the so-called &#8220;long&#8221; and &#8220;short&#8221; forms.
> 
> &#8220;They&#8217;re just words,&#8221; said spokeswoman Janice Okubo. &#8220;That (what was posted on the Internet) is considered a birth certificate from the State of Hawaii.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;There&#8217;s only one form of birth certificate,&#8221; she said, and it&#8217;s been the same since the 1980s. Birth certificates evolve over the decades, she said, and there are no doubt differences between the way birth certificates looked when Obama was born and now.
> 
> &#8220;When you request a birth certificate, the one you get looks exactly like the one posted on his site,&#8221; she said. &#8220;That&#8217;s the birth certificate.&#8221;


Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories


So, you guys are mad he lost his original and had to get a new one after 1980? Is that what it is?
I lost my BC when I was in high school, I guess I am screwed. I must not be born here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> How do we run a country when so many are willing to ignore cold hard court documented facts?
> 
> 
> We run it in spite of such fools.
> 
> The American people cant allow these fact adverse fools any respect.



and this is another reason why I question the BC when people make a claim but cannot present any facts to verify their claim.

In other words what court documented facts are you talking about? The one where the supreme court sai no one had any standing to question or file suit tagiast oabam to produce the long form BC?


----------



## slukasiewski

Truthmatters said:


> Ya run Palin and see how that goes.



What state were you governor of with a 74% approval rating?


----------



## jillian

Two Thumbs said:


> My favorite disqualifier came from the left.
> 
> Palin didn't have the resume to be VP.  But she had, and has, more than obama did and does, to be Pres.
> 
> 
> gawd
> 
> I'm on the same side as TM and Lu-Lu.  I hate Mondays.




could be worse. you could be on the same side as slukasiewski troll-boy.


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO I will not.
> 
> Did Bush win because of the 9/11 turthers? I didn't vote for him because of that nor will anyone who votes, will vote for obama because of the BC issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The troofer crap didn't gain traction until it was to late.
> 
> 
> So why do you want to help obama get re-elected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you want to assist the government in seperating those who question the government and those who will accept what the government says as the gospel?
> After 10 years the turther mess is still going stronge.
> Lest we forget the new information on building 7
Click to expand...


And still no one his hunting Bush down to take him to court

Why?

B/c no sane person gives a fuck anymore.

Have you or have you not seen the images of his proof of life (or whatever it's called)?  It has the seal of the county he was born in.

Any more than that and obama will have to break the law.

Can't you see your being played?


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No... but something stating which hospital he was born in and the name of the doctor who delivered him would help.
> 
> Aaaaww shucks... that's right... obama is HIDING all that... (if it even really exists), hmmm... wonder why? Care to venture a guess? (That isn't a tired party line retort that answers nothing.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need to know his doctors name? The one he provided is good enough to be used in court proceedings and to obtain a passport. Why do you need to know who is doctor was?
> I sure don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The doctor's name is on the birth certificate - when it's produced we'll know who that is. Are you this dense in real life?
Click to expand...


Are you?
I asked why do you need to know his doctor's name?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> When we spoke to a spokeswoman for the Hawaii Department of Health, she said too much was being made of the difference between the so-called long and short forms.
> 
> Theyre just words, said spokeswoman Janice Okubo. That (what was posted on the Internet) is considered a birth certificate from the State of Hawaii.
> 
> Theres only one form of birth certificate, she said, and its been the same since the 1980s. Birth certificates evolve over the decades, she said, and there are no doubt differences between the way birth certificates looked when Obama was born and now.
> 
> When you request a birth certificate, the one you get looks exactly like the one posted on his site, she said. Thats the birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories
> 
> 
> So, you guys are mad he lost his original and had to get a new one after 1980? Is that what it is?
> I lost my BC when I was in high school, I guess I am screwed. I must not be born here.
Click to expand...


Oh right the BC that says it never was accepted by the state registrar of 1961 got it.


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we run a country when so many are willing to ignore cold hard court documented facts?
> 
> 
> We run it in spite of such fools.
> 
> The American people cant allow these fact adverse fools any respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is another reason why I question the BC when people make a claim but cannot present any facts to verify their claim.
> 
> In other words what court documented facts are you talking about? The one where the supreme court sai no one had any standing to question or file suit tagiast oabam to produce the long form BC?
Click to expand...


what language is "tagiast"?
And I have already provided proof that Hawaii no longer provides the long form when requesting your BC.


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> When we spoke to a spokeswoman for the Hawaii Department of Health, she said too much was being made of the difference between the so-called long and short forms.
> 
> Theyre just words, said spokeswoman Janice Okubo. That (what was posted on the Internet) is considered a birth certificate from the State of Hawaii.
> 
> Theres only one form of birth certificate, she said, and its been the same since the 1980s. Birth certificates evolve over the decades, she said, and there are no doubt differences between the way birth certificates looked when Obama was born and now.
> 
> When you request a birth certificate, the one you get looks exactly like the one posted on his site, she said. Thats the birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories
> 
> 
> So, you guys are mad he lost his original and had to get a new one after 1980? Is that what it is?
> I lost my BC when I was in high school, I guess I am screwed. I must not be born here.
Click to expand...


Wow - are you dumb.
This fake document that you provide as "proof." Look at the font - doofus. 
Everything was TYPED in 1961, not laser printed. 
Grow a brain and try again...


----------



## slukasiewski

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we run a country when so many are willing to ignore cold hard court documented facts?
> 
> 
> We run it in spite of such fools.
> 
> The American people cant allow these fact adverse fools any respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is another reason why I question the BC when people make a claim but cannot present any facts to verify their claim.
> 
> In other words what court documented facts are you talking about? The one where the supreme court sai no one had any standing to question or file suit tagiast oabam to produce the long form BC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what language is "tagiast"?
> And I have already provided proof that Hawaii no longer provides the long form when requesting your BC.
Click to expand...


You've provided nothing Gomer...


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we spoke to a spokeswoman for the Hawaii Department of Health, she said too much was being made of the difference between the so-called long and short forms.
> 
> Theyre just words, said spokeswoman Janice Okubo. That (what was posted on the Internet) is considered a birth certificate from the State of Hawaii.
> 
> Theres only one form of birth certificate, she said, and its been the same since the 1980s. Birth certificates evolve over the decades, she said, and there are no doubt differences between the way birth certificates looked when Obama was born and now.
> 
> When you request a birth certificate, the one you get looks exactly like the one posted on his site, she said. Thats the birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories
> 
> 
> So, you guys are mad he lost his original and had to get a new one after 1980? Is that what it is?
> I lost my BC when I was in high school, I guess I am screwed. I must not be born here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh right the BC that says it never was accepted by the state registrar of 1961 got it.
Click to expand...


What are you even talking about?
It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 2008 or whenever this started. God you guys are fucking idiots.

We got one guy who is making up words, by the way it is register not registrar. Then we have another one who cannot read, or get a simple point. This makes me want to believe the birthers.


----------



## Luissa

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is another reason why I question the BC when people make a claim but cannot present any facts to verify their claim.
> 
> In other words what court documented facts are you talking about? The one where the supreme court sai no one had any standing to question or file suit tagiast oabam to produce the long form BC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what language is "tagiast"?
> And I have already provided proof that Hawaii no longer provides the long form when requesting your BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've provided nothing Gomer...
Click to expand...

Actually I did, moron. And a lot more than you did.
All you can do, is let all this fly over your head then make lame insults. Go back to the bomb shelter.


----------



## Cal

Liability said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!
> 
> You are actually partially correct in your main contention.
> 
> There has been no evidence presented that the President was not born in HI.
> 
> *Too bad that "transparency" favoring guy refuses to just show us his damn birth certificate.*
> 
> 
> (A whole assorted bunch of rabid Obamessiah acolytes will now insist that I "am" a "birfer.")
Click to expand...


You're such a fucking dumbass. Obama can't even get his orginal BC. He asked for it, he got the COLB.

What is he supposed to do?!.. Fucking rob the place and steal his long-form?

A Certificate of Live Birth is what they give out when you lose your original birth certificate. .. True story!

Obama _can't_ get his long-form  birth certificate.. .. True Story!

However..

Hawaii health officials, sent by a Republican governor have authenticated the long-form that's in Hawaii.. True Story .

But don't let that stop your craziness.. It helps Obama!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you need to know his doctors name? The one he provided is good enough to be used in court proceedings and to obtain a passport. Why do you need to know who is doctor was?
> I sure don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor's name is on the birth certificate - when it's produced we'll know who that is. Are you this dense in real life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you?
> I asked why do you need to know his doctor's name?
Click to expand...


The doctor would give aclue to what hospital obama was born in. 

If you saw the name 
Dr. Huxtable would you question the document?


----------



## Luissa

Cal said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!
> 
> You are actually partially correct in your main contention.
> 
> There has been no evidence presented that the President was not born in HI.
> 
> *Too bad that "transparency" favoring guy refuses to just show us his damn birth certificate.*
> 
> 
> (A whole assorted bunch of rabid Obamessiah acolytes will now insist that I "am" a "birfer.")
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking dumbass. Obama can't even get his orginal BC. He asked for it, he got the COLB.
> 
> What is he supposed to do?!.. Fucking rob the place and steal his long-form?
> 
> A Certificate of Live Birth is what they give out when you lose your original birth certificate. .. True story!
> 
> Obama _can't_ get his long-form  birth certificate.. .. True Story!
> 
> However..
> 
> Hawaii health officials, sent by a Republican governor have authenticated the long-form that's in Hawaii.. True Story .
> 
> But don't let that stop your craziness.. It helps Obama!
Click to expand...

Don't confuse them with facts.


----------



## Two Thumbs

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you guys want the long form BC that is provided by the hospital, not the state? The short form one is provided by the state, and is the only one the state will provide to citizens. The same short form one that was provided by the state, was approved by vital statistics. So, really what more do you want?
> video of his birth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would like to see a birth certificate - you know like Donald Trump provided last week.
> 
> Do we need to send you the request in pictures using crayons?
Click to expand...


Where did Trump get his?

From mom and Dad?  cuz that's the only place you can get one with a gold seal.  It's an original that he was able to keep track of, not a form you get from the county clerks ofc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories
> 
> 
> So, you guys are mad he lost his original and had to get a new one after 1980? Is that what it is?
> I lost my BC when I was in high school, I guess I am screwed. I must not be born here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right the BC that says it never was accepted by the state registrar of 1961 got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you even talking about?
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 2008 or whenever this started. God you guys are fucking idiots.
> 
> We got one guy who is making up words, by the way it is register not registrar. Then we have another one who cannot read, or get a simple point. This makes me want to believe the birthers.
Click to expand...


What am I talking about? Do the research don't ask me, because I have mentioned this more times than I care too.


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor's name is on the birth certificate - when it's produced we'll know who that is. Are you this dense in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you?
> I asked why do you need to know his doctor's name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The doctor would give aclue to what hospital obama was born in.
> 
> If you saw the name
> Dr. Huxtable would you question the document?
Click to expand...


I don't care what hospital he was born in. Why do you?
He was born in Hawaii, that is all you need to know. Get over it.
He provided the only copy that State of Hawaii will give him. Get a fucking life or something.


----------



## JackDan

does anyone else think the birther topic is starting to get boring?


----------



## Mr Liberty

Two Thumbs said:


> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what sucking the fuck up was? but ya I agree with you x1323442234, its pretty much nonsense at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, I forgot you can't edit thread titles.
> 
> 
> 
> It's damaging nonsense at this point.  We need this to fade and Trump is not helping.
Click to expand...


I agree it is a diversion.  We need to focus on the problems this administration is causing.  This president does not lead.  He blames everything on someone else.  We need leaders, who are able to solve problems.  This birther issue is something that should be left to the tabloids.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we run a country when so many are willing to ignore cold hard court documented facts?
> 
> 
> We run it in spite of such fools.
> 
> The American people cant allow these fact adverse fools any respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is another reason why I question the BC when people make a claim but cannot present any facts to verify their claim.
> 
> In other words what court documented facts are you talking about? The one where the supreme court sai no one had any standing to question or file suit tagiast oabam to produce the long form BC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what language is "tagiast"?
> And I have already provided proof that Hawaii no longer provides the long form when requesting your BC.
Click to expand...


tagiast

against hows that?



> And I have already provided proof that Hawaii no longer provides the long form when requesting your BC



I have shown you hawaii still issues the long form BC.


----------



## Truthmatters

it will only be boring when fools quit believing lies


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you?
> I asked why do you need to know his doctor's name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doctor would give aclue to what hospital obama was born in.
> 
> If you saw the name
> Dr. Huxtable would you question the document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what hospital he was born in. Why do you?
> He was born in Hawaii, that is all you need to know. Get over it.
> He provided the only copy that State of Hawaii will give him. Get a fucking life or something.
Click to expand...


Of course you don't care, but if he was a republican I am willing to bet a thousand dollars against one dollar you would care.



> He provided the only copy that State of Hawaii will give him. Get a fucking life or something


If I produced a recently released Hawaii long form would that make you a liar?


----------



## Two Thumbs

jillian said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite disqualifier came from the left.
> 
> Palin didn't have the resume to be VP.  But she had, and has, more than obama did and does, to be Pres.
> 
> 
> gawd
> 
> I'm on the same side as TM and Lu-Lu.  I hate Mondays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be worse. you could be on the same side as slukasiewski troll-boy.
Click to expand...


I don't get it.

Do people 'not' get that this will be used by anyone and everyone that wants another 4 years of obama?

And not just that.  Any dems running for any other seats anywhere will be able to pull this up and get a few extra votes or keep people home that would have voted the other way had they not been haning with birfers.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10

Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000

Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and this is another reason why I question the BC when people make a claim but cannot present any facts to verify their claim.
> 
> In other words what court documented facts are you talking about? The one where the supreme court sai no one had any standing to question or file suit tagiast oabam to produce the long form BC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what language is "tagiast"?
> And I have already provided proof that Hawaii no longer provides the long form when requesting your BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tagiast
> 
> against hows that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have already provided proof that Hawaii no longer provides the long form when requesting your BC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have shown you hawaii still issues the long form BC.
Click to expand...




> *the State Department of Health (DOH) no longer issues Certificates of Live Birth. When a request is made for a copy of a birth certificate, the DOH issues a Certification of Live Birth.*


Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories



> However, reflecting the fact that long forms are no longer available, the DHHL web site has been updated and now says:





> the State Department of Health (DOH) no longer issues Certificates of Live Birth.  When a request is made for a copy of a birth certificate, the DOH issues a Certification of Live Birth.


Applying for Hawaiian Home Lands &mdash; Department of Hawaiian Home Lands

Not according to the state of Hawaii.


----------



## Luissa

Flagwavrusa said:


> Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10
> 
> Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000
> 
> Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS





> Applying for Hawaiian Home Lands &mdash; Department of Hawaiian Home Lands



Can't get a long form, according to this website.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite disqualifier came from the left.
> 
> Palin didn't have the resume to be VP.  But she had, and has, more than obama did and does, to be Pres.
> 
> 
> gawd
> 
> I'm on the same side as TM and Lu-Lu.  I hate Mondays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be worse. you could be on the same side as slukasiewski troll-boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Do people 'not' get that this will be used by anyone and everyone that wants another 4 years of obama?
> 
> And not just that.  Any dems running for any other seats anywhere will be able to pull this up and get a few extra votes or keep people home that would have voted the other way had they not been haning with birfers.
Click to expand...


What I don't get is why you're helping the government seperate and easly identify people who question what the government says from those who accept what the governmnt ays as the gospel.


----------



## jillian

Two Thumbs said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite disqualifier came from the left.
> 
> Palin didn't have the resume to be VP.  But she had, and has, more than obama did and does, to be Pres.
> 
> 
> gawd
> 
> I'm on the same side as TM and Lu-Lu.  I hate Mondays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be worse. you could be on the same side as slukasiewski troll-boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't get it.
> 
> Do people 'not' get that this will be used by anyone and everyone that wants another 4 years of obama?
> 
> And not just that.  Any dems running for any other seats anywhere will be able to pull this up and get a few extra votes or keep people home that would have voted the other way had they not been haning with birfers.
Click to expand...


all true. it was actually dying down until the donald decided to use it to get facetime with the radical right.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Cal said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha!
> 
> You are actually partially correct in your main contention.
> 
> There has been no evidence presented that the President was not born in HI.
> 
> *Too bad that "transparency" favoring guy refuses to just show us his damn birth certificate.*
> 
> 
> (A whole assorted bunch of rabid Obamessiah acolytes will now insist that I "am" a "birfer.")
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're such a fucking dumbass. Obama can't even get his orginal BC. He asked for it, he got the COLB.
> 
> What is he supposed to do?!.. Fucking rob the place and steal his long-form?
> 
> A Certificate of Live Birth is what they give out when you lose your original birth certificate. .. True story!
> 
> Obama _can't_ get his long-form  birth certificate.. .. True Story!
> 
> However..
> 
> Hawaii health officials, sent by a Republican governor have authenticated the long-form that's in Hawaii.. True Story .
> 
> But don't let that stop your craziness.. It helps Obama!
Click to expand...


You lose the original you will never see your BC ever again.  Short of commiting B&E.

I'm going out on a limb here and say Cal is a liberal (of some sort)

Even he knows the birfers will do all they can to get obama back in Ofc.


----------



## Truthmatters

Hawaiian Official Again Confirms Obama&#8217;s Birth Records, Calls Birthers &#8216;Ludicrous&#8221;


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> what language is "tagiast"?
> And I have already provided proof that Hawaii no longer provides the long form when requesting your BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tagiast
> 
> against hows that?
> 
> 
> 
> I have shown you hawaii still issues the long form BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, reflecting the fact that long forms are no longer available, the DHHL web site has been updated and now says:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the State Department of Health (DOH) no longer issues Certificates of Live Birth.  When a request is made for a copy of a birth certificate, the DOH issues a Certification of Live Birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Applying for Hawaiian Home Lands &mdash; Department of Hawaiian Home Lands
> 
> Not according to the state of Hawaii.
Click to expand...


They lied
Date of long form March 15 2011


----------



## Two Thumbs

Mr Liberty said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering what sucking the fuck up was? but ya I agree with you x1323442234, its pretty much nonsense at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I forgot you can't edit thread titles.
> 
> 
> 
> It's damaging nonsense at this point.  We need this to fade and Trump is not helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree it is a diversion.  We need to focus on the problems this administration is causing.  This president does not lead.  He blames everything on someone else.  We need leaders, who are able to solve problems.  *This birther issue is something that should be left to the tabloids*.
Click to expand...


Ya know, I haven't seen a thing from the tabloid covers on this.  Must be b/c it's utter bullshit.


----------



## Luissa

Two Thumbs said:


> Mr Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I forgot you can't edit thread titles.
> 
> 
> 
> It's damaging nonsense at this point.  We need this to fade and Trump is not helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree it is a diversion.  We need to focus on the problems this administration is causing.  This president does not lead.  He blames everything on someone else.  We need leaders, who are able to solve problems.  *This birther issue is something that should be left to the tabloids*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know, I haven't seen a thing from the tabloid covers on this.  Must be b/c it's utter bullshit.
Click to expand...


YOu know it is bad, when the tabloids won't even print it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Flagwavrusa said:


> Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10
> 
> Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000
> 
> Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS



*You can't get a copy of your birth certificate.  You can only get proof of life or cert of live birth.*


----------



## Luissa

Two Thumbs said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10
> 
> Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000
> 
> Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can't get a copy of your birth certificate.  You can only get proof of life or cert of live birth.*
Click to expand...


 The State of Hawaii is lying to you.


----------



## Luissa

I wonder what the birther would do, if they knew Sun Yat Sen was rumored to have a fake BC from hawaii?
I did a paper on him a few years ago, and some of my sources said that it is rumored he had one. 
It just keeps getting better. LOL


----------



## jillian

Luissa said:


> The State of Hawaii is lying to you.



it's a conspiracy.


----------



## Ravi

Flagwavrusa said:


> Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10
> 
> Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000
> 
> Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS


Actually, there is no box on the application for a certified copy of a birth certificate to request a long form.

But don't let the truth stop you.


----------



## Luissa

jillian said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Hawaii is lying to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a conspiracy.
Click to expand...


I always thought there was something fishy with Hawaii. All that sunshine cannot be good.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Ya know, I have to admit something here.

While I am discouraged by some people that cling to the birther stuff like it's the end all be all.

There are only 2 non-birther conservatives on this thread.
Me and Liability (kinda)

So that would imply that the rest don't :give:.  Which is GREAT news.  So I am now heartened at the thought this will fade should Trump be dumped.  [hey, that kinda rhymes]


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> tagiast
> 
> against hows that?
> 
> 
> 
> I have shown you hawaii still issues the long form BC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the State Department of Health (DOH) no longer issues Certificates of Live Birth.  When a request is made for a copy of a birth certificate, the DOH issues a Certification of Live Birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Applying for Hawaiian Home Lands &mdash; Department of Hawaiian Home Lands
> 
> Not according to the state of Hawaii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They lied
> Date of long form March 15 2011
Click to expand...

The state would not issue a mildewed and yellowed birth certificate.

This is obviously a fraud.


----------



## Luissa

Sun Yat-sen: Certification of Live Birth in Hawaii

 OMG, Someone better let someone know in China that Sun Yat Sen has a BC from hawaii!


----------



## Truthmatters

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Trump used the birther issue because it exsists in your clan.

It wont disapear when he dumps his propaganda run for pres.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10
> 
> Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000
> 
> Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can't get a copy of your birth certificate.  You can only get proof of life or cert of live birth.*
Click to expand...


What is this?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii Homelands declares Short Form GOOD ENOUGH! | Obama Conspiracy Theories
> 
> 
> 
> Applying for Hawaiian Home Lands &mdash; Department of Hawaiian Home Lands
> 
> Not according to the state of Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They lied
> Date of long form March 15 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The state would not issue a mildewed and yellowed birth certificate.
> 
> This is obviously a fraud.
Click to expand...


It's the same color as this one


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Luissa said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10
> 
> Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000
> 
> Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applying for Hawaiian Home Lands &mdash; Department of Hawaiian Home Lands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't get a long form, according to this website.
Click to expand...


Hmmm. Then can you explain why Obama has spent millions in taxpayer money to prevent the release of the long form if it isn't available?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Luissa said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Hawaii is lying to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a conspiracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought there was something fishy with Hawaii. All that sunshine cannot be good.
Click to expand...


Filthy Hawians and their tans!!

Seriously though, this is going to be great for stand-up comedians for another 5 years.


----------



## Luissa

Flagwavrusa said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10
> 
> Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000
> 
> Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applying for Hawaiian Home Lands &mdash; Department of Hawaiian Home Lands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't get a long form, according to this website.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Then can you explain why Obama has spent millions in taxpayer money to prevent the release of the long form if it isn't available?
Click to expand...

He wasn't the one who filed the lawsuits.
Can you tell me why so many birthers have wasted millions in taxpayers dollars?


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Luissa said:


> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get a long form, according to this website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Then can you explain why Obama has spent millions in taxpayer money to prevent the release of the long form if it isn't available?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't the one who filed the lawsuits.
> Can you tell me why so many birthers have wasted millions in taxpayers dollars?
Click to expand...


The clock is ticking on Obama's charade, and when all anti-birthers will be eating crow.

http://urbangrounds.com/2011/04/jer...hits-no-1-on-amazon-before-its-even-released/


----------



## Dot Com

Good to see that there are > a few conservative hold-outs on this issue. Maybe slukasiewski & bigrebnc1775 are Democratic moles pushing the issue because they know it will hurt the Repubs. Keep up the good work 

BTW- one of the biggest birfers here hasn't posted, washamericom LOL


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flagwavrusa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Copy Of Hawaiian Long Form Birth Certificate:  $10
> 
> Legal Fees To Prevent Its Release:  $1,400,000
> 
> Coverup's Damage To Obama's Credibility:  PRICELESS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can't get a copy of your birth certificate.  You can only get proof of life or cert of live birth.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is this?
Click to expand...


A Certificate of Live birth.

It's says it at the top.

If I dared to put mine on the net it would say the same damn thing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You can't get a copy of your birth certificate.  You can only get proof of life or cert of live birth.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A Certificate of Live birth.
> 
> It's says it at the top.
> 
> If I dared to put mine on the net it would say the same damn thing.
Click to expand...


and what other information is on the viewed document?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

two thumbs quick question should the tea party also shut up? After all they are going to help obama get reelected.


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Certificate of Live birth.
> 
> It's says it at the top.
> 
> If I dared to put mine on the net it would say the same damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and what other information is on the viewed document?
Click to expand...


It's not legible

Look, if there was ANY real evidence he wasn't a citizen, it would have been proven beyond a doubt by now.

That's why you are fucking our chances up.  You are hanging onto utter non-sense, proving that the right is full of nut jobs that the middle doesn't want to deal with.


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> two thumbs quick question should the tea party also shut up? After all they are going to help obama get reelected.



Non-sense, demanding fiscal responsibilty and pointing out that he and the left suck at it, will work to remove him.

But that is not a conspiracy theory.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> two thumbs quick question should the tea party also shut up? After all they are going to help obama get reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sense, demanding fiscal responsibilty and pointing out that he and the left suck at it, will work to remove him.
> 
> But that is not a conspiracy theory.
Click to expand...


Non sense? Isn't that one of the key argument from the left the tea party will help obama win the election?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Certificate of Live birth.
> 
> It's says it at the top.
> 
> If I dared to put mine on the net it would say the same damn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what other information is on the viewed document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not legible
> 
> Look, if there was ANY real evidence he wasn't a citizen, it would have been proven beyond a doubt by now.
> 
> That's why you are fucking our chances up.  You are hanging onto utter non-sense, proving that the right is full of nut jobs that the middle doesn't want to deal with.
Click to expand...


Yes it's legible it has all the information on the document that shows without a doubt where the person was born. specificly the hospital.




> Look, if there was ANY real evidence he wasn't a citizen, it would have been proven beyond a doubt by now.



Are you sure about that?
The birth announcement was a big defensive item until it was proven that the hawaiian helth department does not submit private information  to the newspaper of any private citizen. It would violate hawaiia's state constitution
The obama BC number is out of sequence with two twins who were born a day after obama.
The dcument obama has produced was never accepted by the state registrar of 1961.
Does the state of hawaii issue the long form BC yes they do.
Would democrats lie yes they would. Is hawaii a democratic stronghold yes it is.
Has a government Federal or state employee ever issued fraudulent documents yes they have.

To much distrust to allow this document with so many hole's to go unquestioned.


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> two thumbs quick question should the tea party also shut up? After all they are going to help obama get reelected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-sense, demanding fiscal responsibilty and pointing out that he and the left suck at it, will work to remove him.
> 
> But that is not a conspiracy theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Non sense? Isn't that one of the key argument from the left the tea party will help obama win the election?
Click to expand...


That's speaking from fear.

they saw the beating they took, now they are fear mongering.

Still not a comical conspiracy.


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what other information is on the viewed document?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not legible
> 
> Look, if there was ANY real evidence he wasn't a citizen, it would have been proven beyond a doubt by now.
> 
> That's why you are fucking our chances up.  You are hanging onto utter non-sense, proving that the right is full of nut jobs that the middle doesn't want to deal with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it's legible it has all the information on the document that shows without a doubt where the person was born. specificly the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if there was ANY real evidence he wasn't a citizen, it would have been proven beyond a doubt by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> The birth announcement was a big defensive item until it was proven that the hawaiian helth department does not submit private information  to the newspaper of any private citizen. It would violate hawaiia's state constitution
> The obama BC number is out of sequence with two twins who were born a day after obama.
> The dcument obama has produced was never accepted by the state registrar of 1961.
> Does the state of hawaii issue the long form BC yes they do.
> Would democrats lie yes they would. Is hawaii a democratic stronghold yes it is.
> Has a government Federal or state employee ever issued fraudulent documents yes they have.
> 
> To much distrust to allow this document with so many hole's to go unquestioned.
Click to expand...


How many people are investigating?

Why haven't they found something concrete?

Even something fake would make them tons of money and bring lots of fame.

sorry, your list doesn't hold up under commone sense scrutiny.

It's a conspriracy theory.  And it could sink our chances of getting rid of him in '12.

Please consider that, before you deside to help the birther movement.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>>


TT, please take a look here -->> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3566827-post44.html



>>>>


----------



## Two Thumbs

WorldWatcher said:


> >>
> 
> 
> TT, please take a look here -->> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3566827-post44.html
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>



Thanks, I was on there.

I was semi-hoping to convince my fellow conservative to zip it for the greater good.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not legible
> 
> Look, if there was ANY real evidence he wasn't a citizen, it would have been proven beyond a doubt by now.
> 
> That's why you are fucking our chances up.  You are hanging onto utter non-sense, proving that the right is full of nut jobs that the middle doesn't want to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's legible it has all the information on the document that shows without a doubt where the person was born. specificly the hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, if there was ANY real evidence he wasn't a citizen, it would have been proven beyond a doubt by now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> The birth announcement was a big defensive item until it was proven that the hawaiian helth department does not submit private information  to the newspaper of any private citizen. It would violate hawaiia's state constitution
> The obama BC number is out of sequence with two twins who were born a day after obama.
> The dcument obama has produced was never accepted by the state registrar of 1961.
> Does the state of hawaii issue the long form BC yes they do.
> Would democrats lie yes they would. Is hawaii a democratic stronghold yes it is.
> Has a government Federal or state employee ever issued fraudulent documents yes they have.
> 
> To much distrust to allow this document with so many hole's to go unquestioned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people are investigating?
> 
> Why haven't they found something concrete?
> 
> Even something fake would make them tons of money and bring lots of fame.
> 
> sorry, your list doesn't hold up under commone sense scrutiny.
> 
> It's a conspriracy theory.  And it could sink our chances of getting rid of him in '12.
> 
> Please consider that, before you deside to help the birther movement.
Click to expand...




> Why haven't they found something concrete?
> 
> Even something fake would make them tons of money and bring lots of fame.



I will repeat what I said


> Would democrats lie yes they would. Is hawaii a democratic stronghold yes it is.
> Has a government Federal or state employee ever issued fraudulent documents yes they have.



Would the chickens be safe if you let the fox guard the hen house?



> sorry, your list doesn't hold up under commone sense scrutiny.



It depends on how you define common sense. Liberal version or what is normally precieved as common sense.



> How many people are investigating?


Why can't people view the Long form BC? And yes hawaii does have it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> 
> TT, please take a look here -->> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3566827-post44.html
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was on there.
> 
> I was semi-hoping to convince my fellow conservative to zip it for the greater good.
Click to expand...


Fraud is fraud no matter who issues it. I tell you what convince me I am wrong about what I said and I will drop it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Two Thumbs said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> 
> TT, please take a look here -->> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3566827-post44.html
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was on there.
> 
> I was semi-hoping to convince my fellow conservative to zip it for the greater good.
Click to expand...


That's your posting.

That's an excellent idea, considering both sides want to win, and getting the middle to vote for you is the way to go.

If it's true it's a move Tsun Tsu and Machelelie would be proud of.


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >>
> 
> 
> TT, please take a look here -->> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3566827-post44.html
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was on there.
> 
> I was semi-hoping to convince my fellow conservative to zip it for the greater good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fraud is fraud no matter who issues it. I tell you what convince me I am wrong about what I said and I will drop it.
Click to expand...


You are a conspiracy theorists.  Even if you were shown his actual BC, you'd claim that Dem controlled HI faked it.

I'm not asking you to drop it.  I'm asking you to keep it down so we can get him out of Ofc.

Did you read WW link?

He shows how you are being played.  It's clearly his opinion.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I was on there.
> 
> I was semi-hoping to convince my fellow conservative to zip it for the greater good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fraud is fraud no matter who issues it. I tell you what convince me I am wrong about what I said and I will drop it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a conspiracy theorists.  Even if you were shown his actual BC, you'd claim that Dem controlled HI faked it.
> 
> I'm not asking you to drop it.  I'm asking you to keep it down so we can get him out of Ofc.
> 
> Did you read WW link?
> 
> He shows how you are being played.  It's clearly his opinion.
Click to expand...




> You are a conspiracy theorists.  Even if you were shown his actual BC, you'd claim that Dem controlled HI faked it.



Thats an opinion thats not convencing me I am wrong



> Did you read WW link?


Yes I read it. but he and I still go back and forth about the document not being accepted by the state registrar of 1961.
His argument is that not a qualifier for a passport.

My comment will always be fraud is fraud until the document that is produced that shows obama has a BC that was accepted by the state registrar of 1961 it's still a fraudulent document. The federal govvernment employees have been bust for issuing fraudulent passports.

Why haven't you read anything I have posted?


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fraud is fraud no matter who issues it. I tell you what convince me I am wrong about what I said and I will drop it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a conspiracy theorists.  Even if you were shown his actual BC, you'd claim that Dem controlled HI faked it.
> 
> I'm not asking you to drop it.  I'm asking you to keep it down so we can get him out of Ofc.
> 
> Did you read WW link?
> 
> He shows how you are being played.  It's clearly his opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a conspiracy theorists.  Even if you were shown his actual BC, you'd claim that Dem controlled HI faked it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats an opinion thats not convencing me I am wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read WW link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I read it. but he and I still go back and forth about the document not being accepted by the state registrar of 1961.
> His argument is that not a qualifier for a passport.
> 
> My comment will always be fraud is fraud until the document that is produced that shows obama has a BC that was accepted by the state registrar of 1961 it's still a fraudulent document. The federal govvernment employees have been bust for issuing fraudulent passports.
> 
> Why haven't you read anything I have posted?
Click to expand...


Aren't you the one that keeps saying HI is dem controlled and that they will lie?  Thus you will not beleive, not even if you held the real one in your hand.

On that thread?  It was trying to get through all of it, and he linked a single posting.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a conspiracy theorists.  Even if you were shown his actual BC, you'd claim that Dem controlled HI faked it.
> 
> I'm not asking you to drop it.  I'm asking you to keep it down so we can get him out of Ofc.
> 
> Did you read WW link?
> 
> He shows how you are being played.  It's clearly his opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats an opinion thats not convencing me I am wrong
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read WW link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I read it. but he and I still go back and forth about the document not being accepted by the state registrar of 1961.
> His argument is that not a qualifier for a passport.
> 
> My comment will always be fraud is fraud until the document that is produced that shows obama has a BC that was accepted by the state registrar of 1961 it's still a fraudulent document. The federal govvernment employees have been bust for issuing fraudulent passports.
> 
> Why haven't you read anything I have posted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you the one that keeps saying HI is dem controlled and that they will lie?  Thus you will not beleive, not even if you held the real one in your hand.
> 
> On that thread?  It was trying to get through all of it, and he linked a single posting.
Click to expand...


I want something other than what I see as a fraudulent document as proof of his citizenship.


----------



## 007

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJsgg8AFTcU&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Mike Evans Told 3 Radio Stations Abercrombie Told Him No Obama Birth Certificate in Hawaii - 1/27/11[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127

*Celebrity Journalist: I Never Spoke to Hawaii Gov About Obama Birth Certificate*

Celebrity Journalist: I Never Spoke to Hawaii Gov About Obama Birth Certificate - FoxNews.com

So did he or didn't he? That is the question.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


I just amazes me that some people can support laws that defy the Constitution (Article IV Section 1) rejecting the official birth document certified and issued under the seal of a soverign State of the Union, but would accept a completely unofficial document proving that someone had the end of their pecker lopped off as proof of citizenship.

I just can't understand the mentality.



>>>>


----------



## boedicca

Does this mean Obama was hatched out of a pod instead?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> I just amazes me that some people can support laws that defy the Constitution (Article IV Section 1) rejecting the official birth document certified and issued under the seal of a soverign State of the Union, but would accept a completely unofficial document proving that someone had the end of their pecker lopped off as proof of citizenship.
> 
> I just can't understand the mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>



Those who talk about defending the Constitution but yet think nothing of a fraudulent document are not for the law. Just because hawaii 2007 accepted does not mean the 1961 state registrar accepted it in 1961. Fraud is Fraud


----------



## Mad Scientist

Two Thumbs said:


> crap
> fucked up my thread title
> here comes the typo bombs.


suck the fuck up! 

Repped!


----------



## MarcATL

Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?

State it publicly...yes or no?


----------



## slukasiewski

Absolutely!

Birth Certificate please - not some "Certificate of Live Birth" bullshit. 

Birth certificate is easy to obtain. Had to get one for my son's passport. Took a whole $12 via mail


----------



## VaYank5150

MarcATL said:


> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?



At this point, politically speaking, why would Obama do this now.  Polls already show that Americans do not care about the birthers or even birther candidates for the GOP.  The longer they can waste their time focusing on the bullshit, the better it is for Obama.


----------



## Claudette

I believe he was born in Hawaii and think the birther BS is just that. BS. 

I think it would be in his best interests to release his BC. There are many out there who believe whole heartedly that he isn't a US citizen. Those people will be voting in 2012.


----------



## Two Thumbs

MarcATL said:


> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?



I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.

The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"


----------



## Two Thumbs

VaYank5150 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, politically speaking, why would Obama do this now.  Polls already show that Americans do not care about the birthers or even birther candidates for the GOP.  The longer they can waste their time focusing on the bullshit, the better it is for Obama.
Click to expand...


Absolutly.

The only reason to release it would be to get a boost in the polls.

It's the gift that keeps on giving, and when it stops giving, he can pop it out and go; "See!  Told ya."  and the media will do the rest.


----------



## MarcATL

Claudette said:


> I believe he was born in Hawaii and think the birther BS is just that. BS.
> 
> I think it would be in his best interests to release his BC. There are many out there who believe whole heartedly that he isn't a US citizen. Those people will be voting in 2012.



So you don't think that it will HURT the Republicans for keeping this BS going?

Notice how some die hard birther-pushers have walked back, e.g. Bachmann.

Why do you think that is?

I'll tell you...this Birther nonsense is only going to HELP not HURT Obama's reelection chances. Every sensible person knows this.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

slukasiewski said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Birth Certificate please - not some "Certificate of Live Birth" bullshit.
> 
> Birth certificate is easy to obtain. Had to get one for my son's passport. Took a whole $12 via mail


That's similar to what Trump originally said, when he presented his. Then they told him, "Uhh... Sir, that's not a birth certificate, that's a COLB." He then tried and could not get a copy of his birth certificate. Luckily for him he had his original still, among his possessions.

I cannot get mine. You only get the one copy, if it's gone tough luck - they issue a COLB.


----------



## Two Thumbs

birthers are conspriacy theorists.

No amount of proof, provided by profesionals will make much of a dent, when there are people out there producing "info" to support the birther non-sense for profit.


----------



## MarcATL

BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.

Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.

WoW!!!!


----------



## Claudette

MarcATL said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was born in Hawaii and think the birther BS is just that. BS.
> 
> I think it would be in his best interests to release his BC. There are many out there who believe whole heartedly that he isn't a US citizen. Those people will be voting in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think that it will HURT the Republicans for keeping this BS going?
> 
> Notice how some die hard birther-pushers have walked back, e.g. Bachmann.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> I'll tell you...this Birther nonsense is only going to HELP not HURT Obama's reelection chances. Every sensible person knows this.
Click to expand...



Marc, not all Reps believe in the birther BS and some will vote for OL'BO regardless of that issue. 

As for why politicians do what they do?? Self interest big time.


----------



## martybegan

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
Click to expand...


This. Its the same for all conspiracy theories, some people have already come to thier conlcusion, and no evidence to the contrary will make them change thier mind.

Ace of Spades had a good post on this type of thinking, except with regards to the whole Trig Palin not being Palin's kid. He also goes into birtherism. 

Ace of Spades HQ


----------



## MarcATL

Claudette said:


> Marc, not all Reps believe in the birther BS and some will vote for OL'BO regardless of that issue.
> 
> As for why politicians do what they do?? Self interest big time.



So you're suggesting that you believe that you believe that there are Republicans out there now that would actually vote for Obama?!??

Really? How do you figure that?

Also, HOW would Bachmann find walking this thing back to be in her self-interest? That doesn't make sense. She's spent about 2+ years INVESTING in the Birther nonsense to trump up her base. Wouldn't suddenly walking this nonsense back now be more hurtful?

I struggle to see the logic in your statements Claudette.

Help me out here.


----------



## Zoom-boing

WH releases Obama's BC, Pres to make statement 9:45 am.  

Apparently the long form is going to be released.  Trump stirred things up and now Obama is going to release the long form.

Original vault BC to be released.

Breaking now on tv, no links.


Verrrry interesting. . . .


----------



## The Infidel

MarcATL said:


> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?



I will repeat it again....

*ITS A DEAD ISSUE.... LET'S DROP IT!*​Stop asking about it.... and stick to some real issues. Such as how are we going to cut the debt. Hell, there are a million more important things Obama needs to answer for. His BC is the least of them as far as I am concerned.

*Shit.... The Fed is going to hold a press conference for the 1st time in 97 YEARS!!!!!!*
*why?????*


----------



## The Infidel

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
Click to expand...


Exactly.... thats why it needs to be dropped like a hot potatoe.


----------



## MarcATL

MarcATL said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.
> 
> Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.
> 
> WoW!!!!



Sorry, now it says "shortly" not tonight.

WoW!!!


----------



## rightwinger

Fake!


----------



## Zoom-boing

rightwinger said:


> Fake!



  I'm sure some will scream that.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

I've said for at least three years Obama was waiting for someone important to go out on that birfer limb, so he could saw it off. Surprised at the timing though, this would have made for a great "October Surprise" after a birfer got the GOP nomination.


----------



## xsited1

Just heard about that on the radio.  Obama is finally caving to pressure.  Reminds me of when his Administration was attacking Fox news and their ratings went through the roof.  In the end, he appeared on Fox news.  Watching Obama is like watching a spoiled little brat.


----------



## rightwinger

Can of worms...

It will lead to more questions about some obscure error or demands for more irrelevant information


----------



## slukasiewski

Will he have the fake BC with him or will it be posted on the Internets....


----------



## Annie

Just weird. He could have shut up all those dingalings a few years ago. Why now?


----------



## Zoom-boing

washamericom said:


> will someone finally ask the prez why ?
> 
> i asked last night why the whitehouse is in damage control mode.



I'm watching CNN and the reporter said the exact same thing.  If it's such a non-issue . . . why didn't he just release the damn thing two years ago?


----------



## Zoom-boing

slukasiewski said:


> Will he have the fake BC with him or will it be posted on the Internets....



They said he is going to show the vaulted long form around 9:45 (eastern time).


----------



## The Infidel

Fed weighs next move; Bernanke to meet the press - Yahoo! News

_"For the *first time in the Fed's 98-year history*, its chairman is to begin holding regular news conferences."_


Why????? 

This is a real issue.... The "BIRTHER" shit was brought up by Hillary Clinton. Not the Tea Party!


----------



## slukasiewski

Zoom-boing said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will he have the fake BC with him or will it be posted on the Internets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said he is going to show the vaulted long form around 9:45 (eastern time).
Click to expand...


"Vaulted?" Why was it "vaulted?" Is it some sort of a natural treasure?


----------



## Zoom-boing

slukasiewski said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will he have the fake BC with him or will it be posted on the Internets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said he is going to show the vaulted long form around 9:45 (eastern time).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Vaulted?" Why was it "vaulted?" Is it some sort of a natural treasure?
Click to expand...


Maybe the bc was a Seinfeld fan.


----------



## The Infidel

Annie said:


> Just weird. He could have shut up all those dingalings a few years ago. Why now?



Yep... when *Hillary Clinton *was originally asking for it.....


----------



## uptownlivin90

Hundreds dying weekly in Libya.
Deficit on a rampage towards sinking our nation.
National debt is an out of control train wreck waiting to happen.
Brutal storms hitting the midwest and south east.
One of the worst natural disasters in history just hit Japan.
There's a nuclear crisis across the Pacific.
Syria is in turmoil with tanks in the streets and the military killing civilian protestors.
Nigeria is being torn apart.
The drug crisis in Mexico is about to engulf the whole sub-continent of Central America.
American cities are rotting and the "Age of America" is ending according to the IMF.
The situation in Afghanistan has been slowly deteriorating for years.

BUT... congradulations birthers you've successfully forced Obama to show us his birth certificate.

You all deserve a pat on the back!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Wonder if he'll release anything else, like his student records.  Not now but at some point.  

Never thought I'd say this but . . . . Go Donald!  

The CNN reporter keeps saying 'why didn't he release it some time ago.  Why now'?  lol


----------



## NoEconomist

MarcATL said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.
> 
> Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.
> 
> WoW!!!!




I saw that too... Its not going to make a bit of difference. The whack jobs will just say 

"He is the Pres! He could fake the document!" 

And the TeaBags will say... "Pffft....We never bought into this, that 47% on the right was never us, nope never happened...now lets talk about real issues...Like cutting the Dept. of Health and Human services.


----------



## Marie888




----------



## The Infidel

uptownlivin90 said:


> Hundreds dying weekly in Libya.
> Deficit on a rampage towards sinking our nation.
> National debt is an out of control train wreck waiting to happen.
> Brutal storms hitting the midwest and south east.
> One of the worst natural disasters in history just hit Japan.
> There's a nuclear crisis across the Pacific.
> Syria is in turmoil with tanks in the streets and the military killing civilian protestors.
> Nigeria is being torn apart.
> The drug crisis in Mexico is about to engulf the whole sub-continent of Central America.
> American cities are rotting and the "Age of America" is ending according to the IMF.
> The situation in Afghanistan has been slowly deteriorating for years.
> 
> BUT... congradulations birthers you've successfully forced Obama to show us his birth certificate.
> 
> *You all deserve a pat on the back*!




Nope.... more like a kick in the nuts!

All the issues you mentioned are FAR more important if ya ask me.


----------



## MarcATL

NoEconomist said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.
> 
> Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.
> 
> WoW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that too... Its not going to make a bit of difference. The whack jobs will just say
> 
> "He is the Pres! He could fake the document!"
> 
> And the TeaBags will say... "Pffft....We never bought into this, that 47% on the right was never us, nope never happened...now lets talk about real issues...Like cutting the Dept. of Health and Human services.
Click to expand...

They just showed the long form document now...even as I type.

WoW!!!


----------



## slukasiewski

I smell a high level of  coming from the Oval Orifice....

I do expect Donald Trump to "counter" whatever the Commander in Chump presents as "evidence" at 9:45 this morning......


----------



## Zoom-boing

CNN is saying:  No mention of religion is on the long form and no discrepancy with the name of his father.  

Those were things that birthers questioned.


Obama information on long form (the reporter has a copy of it):  Male, born on 8/4/1961, 7:24pm, birthplace of Honolulu.  No mention of weight/length on long form.


----------



## The Infidel

uptownlivin90 said:


> *Hundreds dying weekly in Libya.
> Deficit on a rampage towards sinking our nation.
> National debt is an out of control train wreck waiting to happen.
> Brutal storms hitting the midwest and south east.
> One of the worst natural disasters in history just hit Japan.
> There's a nuclear crisis across the Pacific.
> Syria is in turmoil with tanks in the streets and the military killing civilian protestors.
> Nigeria is being torn apart.
> The drug crisis in Mexico is about to engulf the whole sub-continent of Central America.
> American cities are rotting and the "Age of America" is ending according to the IMF.
> The situation in Afghanistan has been slowly deteriorating for years.
> *
> BUT... congradulations birthers you've successfully forced Obama to show us his birth certificate.
> 
> You all deserve a pat on the back!


----------



## Robert

uptownlivin90 said:


> Hundreds dying weekly in Libya.
> Deficit on a rampage towards sinking our nation.
> National debt is an out of control train wreck waiting to happen.
> Brutal storms hitting the midwest and south east.
> One of the worst natural disasters in history just hit Japan.
> There's a nuclear crisis across the Pacific.
> Syria is in turmoil with tanks in the streets and the military killing civilian protestors.
> Nigeria is being torn apart.
> The drug crisis in Mexico is about to engulf the whole sub-continent of Central America.
> American cities are rotting and the "Age of America" is ending according to the IMF.
> The situation in Afghanistan has been slowly deteriorating for years.
> 
> BUT... congradulations birthers you've successfully forced Obama to show us his birth certificate.
> 
> You all deserve a pat on the back!



Ya the Birthers caused all that... I know right..... Some reason it wasn't taken care of when it became an issue several years ago or is this just the speed at which this administration moves?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

MarcATL said:


> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?


Fuck, no, they won't.

You really believe the *White Wingers* want to *risk* discussing any *real*-issues...and, expose their sheer *stupidity???* 

Look....we're talkin' about people who's intellectual-development was *fully-arrested*, 'round Jr. High school time. Due to their *incurious/lazy*-nature, they found it more-convenient to trash/marginalize the "smart"-kids....much like they did/do to whatever minority is available.

Anyone who decides _wallowing-in-the-mud_ (with these _pigs_) is a worthwhile-pursuit, doesn't have that-much-more on the _ball_, either.

Trying to satisfy the *White Wingers* is (merely) one *more* way to *avoid* doing the actual-work to improve things.​


----------



## elvis

Annie said:


> Just weird. He could have shut up all those dingalings a few years ago. Why now?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaEC-lWSlmI]YouTube - Chuck Berry - My Ding-A-Ling (1972)[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

FINALLY NOW ALL THAT IS LEFT IS TO VERIFY THAT THIS ISN'T A FRAUDULENT DOCUMENT

http://twitpic.com/4q47pm


----------



## xsited1

Zoom-boing said:


> CNN is saying:  No mention of religion is on the long form and no discrepancy with the name of his father.
> 
> Those were things that birthers questioned.
> 
> 
> Obama information on long form (the reporter has a copy of it):  Male, born on 8/4/1961, 7:24pm, birthplace of Honolulu.  No mention of weight/length on long form.



Is the ink still wet or did they take a hair dryer to it before the press conference?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

slukasiewski said:


> Absolutely!



*Bullshit!*


----------



## Seawytch

Zoom-boing said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> will someone finally ask the prez why ?
> 
> i asked last night why the whitehouse is in damage control mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching CNN and the reporter said the exact same thing.  If it's such a non-issue . . . why didn't he just release the damn thing two years ago?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing it was because it has been fun to watch the ODS suffering crazy birthers...

Can't wait to see what the nutjob birfers will come up with next!


----------



## NoEconomist

MarcATL said:


> NoEconomist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.
> 
> Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.
> 
> WoW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that too... Its not going to make a bit of difference. The whack jobs will just say
> 
> "He is the Pres! He could fake the document!"
> 
> And the TeaBags will say... "Pffft....We never bought into this, that 47% on the right was never us, nope never happened...now lets talk about real issues...Like cutting the Dept. of Health and Human services.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They just showed the long form document now...even as I type.
> 
> WoW!!!
Click to expand...


Not sure if this is a great idea politically, if your core opposition hold a position that makes them look BAT SHIT crazy....why would you ever prove them wrong. 

Like I said, you can't prove to a crazy person that they are in fact crazy. Your attempts get woven into the delusion


----------



## elvis

next we'll have a video of oswald shooting at the motorcade from inside the book depository.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

slukasiewski said:


> I smell a high level of  coming from the Oval Orifice....



I think you're smelling yourself.


----------



## VaYank5150

Annie said:


> Just weird. He could have shut up all those dingalings a few years ago. Why now?



Why would he?  Imagine how bad these loons are going to look now.  Personally, I would have held off for a few more months and timed it shortly after a birfer was placed on the GOP ticket, but that's just me....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Here is a link to CNN which has the link to the birth certificate

BREAKING: White House releases Obama&#8217;s birth certificate &#8211; CNN Political Ticker - CNN.com Blogs


----------



## L.K.Eder

without missing a step the chorus switches to the next verse.

from, "weird, why does he not release the long form, what is he hiding"
to "weird, why did he wait so long to release it, what is he hiding"


----------



## Zoom-boing

CNN . . . .

Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.   

whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.


The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .


----------



## Mr. Shaman

VaYank5150 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, politically speaking, why would Obama do this now.  Polls already show that Americans do not care about the birthers or even birther candidates for the GOP.  *The longer they can waste their time focusing on the bullshit, the better it is for Obama.*
Click to expand...

....As-long-as everyone ignores them.​


----------



## slukasiewski

Is the box next to "Marxist" checked on this latest forged/fake document?


----------



## slukasiewski

Zoom-boing said:


> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .



Played the race care, I am sure.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The super stupid on the Right will find a way to reject this and keep the conspiracy going.

The moderately stupid on the Right will 

1.  pretend they never really were birthers

2.  lay low until someone changes the subject

3.  grudgingly accept the facts but then try to disparage the president somehow for having some nefarious motive for releasing the birth certificate now.


----------



## Modbert

Already seeing on USMB full proof of what many others and I have been saying all along. Even if President Obama released the original, people would still say it's a fake. Because after all, there are no pleasing the birthers on this issue. You could have a video of his birth with a time stamp, etc and they would still say fake.

For anyone bothering to pay attention, this is President Obama cutting Trump down at the knees while he's the leading GOP candidate in many polls. I figure he's been waiting two plus years for something like this.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Claudette said:


> I believe he was born in Hawaii and think the birther BS is just that. BS.
> 
> I think it would be in his best interests to release his BC. There are many out there who believe whole heartedly that he isn't a US citizen. Those people will be voting in 2012.


That's like suggesting it's a good-idea to give-in to spoiled kids....'cause they gonna grow-up, eventually.​


----------



## MarcATL

"I'm really proud, I'm really honored..." to have played a big part in this.

Said by Trump, just moments ago.

He's taking credit for it.


lol


----------



## Modbert

Zoom-boing said:


> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .



Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
Click to expand...


*Bullshit!*


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Already seeing on USMB full proof of what many others and I have been saying all along. Even if President Obama released the original, people would still say it's a fake. Because after all, there are no pleasing the birthers on this issue. You could have a video of his birth with a time stamp, etc and they would still say fake.
> 
> For anyone bothering to pay attention, this is President Obama cutting Trump down at the knees while he's the leading GOP candidate in many polls. I figure he's been waiting two plus years for something like this.



Trump doesnt need to be cut at the knees cause he's not running anyway.  do you have any idea the ratings his season finale is going to get given that he's announcing his intentions?


----------



## slukasiewski

Modbert said:


> Already seeing on USMB full proof of what many others and I have been saying all along. Even if President Obama released the original, people would still say it's a fake. Because after all, there are no pleasing the birthers on this issue. You could have a video of his birth with a time stamp, etc and they would still say fake.
> 
> For anyone bothering to pay attention, this is President Obama cutting Trump down at the knees while he's the leading GOP candidate in many polls. I figure he's been waiting two plus years for something like this.



Nah - I see this as Obama doing what Trump is ordering him to do - produce the birth certificate. 

And Trump's investigation of Obama isn't over yet either...


----------



## MarcATL

Hahahahahah!!!

Trump is starting to get hammered by the press.


----------



## xsited1

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
Click to expand...


----------



## NoEconomist

MarcATL said:


> "I'm really proud, I'm really honored..." to have played a big part in this.
> 
> Said by Trump, just moments ago.
> 
> He's taking credit for it.
> 
> 
> lol



Yep, King Douche is now trying to pretend that this was all on the Clinton's.


----------



## Robert

If this is a ploy to damage Trump then Obama just shot himself in the foot he should have waited several more months before pulling this card. 

On a side note he may have done the right a huge favor by knocking trump down and allowing the rest of the field to have some air. Trump was never going to be the nominee but he was sucking all the air out of the roomr for the rest of the perspectives


----------



## Trajan

Midnight Marauder said:


> I've said for at least three years Obama was waiting for someone important to go out on that birfer limb, so he could saw it off. Surprised at the timing though, this would have made for a great "October Surprise" after a birfer got the GOP nomination.



a 'birfer' was/is not going to get the GOP nomination. So hes left with choosing another moment or foe to use it on. 


IF this is true and he does release this BC putting it all to bed, its becasue he wants to destroy Trump* now.*......

the question is 'why now' ............Trump doesn't really have a shot at the big seat, but he appears to be ready to take this thing to the primary and according to the 'wise' men of the media it will wreck the GOP's image....so, who wants to guess why ....'now'?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trump is on and very proud of himself.  (Natch!)

He's glad Obama is finally releasing his BC.  He should have done it when the Clinton's asked for it and when everyone else asked for it.  He is honored in playing such a big role in hopefully getting rid of this issue. 

We have to look at it and see that it's real, is it proper.  Now we can talk about oil, gas prices, China ripping off this country, OPEC doing numbers on us like never before.  

Trump just dodged a reporters question of 'hey Trump you said you're not going to believe what we've found'.  

Many people will be looking at it.  Amazing all of a sudden it materializes.

Experts will look at it.  The Donald is proud of himself.  (pat yourself a little more on your back there, Don)


----------



## slukasiewski

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
Click to expand...


Do you have some specific examples of board member birther racism, or are you simply pulling that conslusion out of your ass. 

Of course you are... 

STFU


----------



## blu

can't believe bowed to a bunch of racists


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Two Thumbs said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, politically speaking, why would Obama do this now.  Polls already show that Americans do not care about the birthers or even birther candidates for the GOP.  The longer they can waste their time focusing on the bullshit, the better it is for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutly.
> 
> The only reason to release it would be to get a boost in the polls.
> 
> It's the gift that keeps on giving, and when it stops giving, he can pop it out and go; "See!  Told ya."  and the media will do the rest.
Click to expand...


Typical-input....from some drink-slingin' rummy.​


----------



## Zoom-boing

Modbert said:


> Already seeing on USMB full proof of what many others and I have been saying all along. Even if President Obama released the original, people would still say it's a fake. Because after all, there are no pleasing the birthers on this issue. You could have a video of his birth with a time stamp, etc and they would still say fake.
> 
> For anyone bothering to pay attention, this is President Obama cutting Trump down at the knees while he's the leading GOP candidate in many polls. I figure he's been waiting two plus years for something like this.



And I've said all along that no matter what is shown there will ALWAYS be a fringe element who will not believe.  But the vast majority will  and will drop it.


----------



## elvis

blu said:


> can't believe bowed to a bunch of racists



you're criticizing him.  that makes you a racist yourself.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

I have been fighting Birfers ever since the Hillary Clinton campaign first brought this up back in 2008. The PUMAS ran with it.

HOWEVER

CNN has been showing the top of yet another COLB, NOT a BC. They haven't claimed yet this is the new document. If Obama releases yet another COLB it's a massive mistake - how can you have two COLBs?


----------



## Modbert

elvis said:


> Trump doesnt need to be cut at the knees* cause he's not running anyway*.  do you have any idea the ratings his season finale is going to get given that he's announcing his intentions?



Perhaps, perhaps not. One thing for sure is, whether you agree with President Obama or not, he's a good politician. Releasing the birth certificate just doesn't affect Trump though.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
Click to expand...


Know who I see playing the race card in nearly every post?  

rdean


For many people they don't give a shit about his race.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
Click to expand...


anyone who criticizes him gets branded a racist.  it's a powerful weapon for the obama administration.


----------



## slukasiewski

blu said:


> can't believe bowed to a bunch of racists



What does race have to do with this? Can you cite some examples? Of course you can't. 

Play that race card stupid. Just like Obama does.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump doesnt need to be cut at the knees* cause he's not running anyway*.  do you have any idea the ratings his season finale is going to get given that he's announcing his intentions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, perhaps not. One thing for sure is, whether you agree with President Obama or not, he's a good politician. Releasing the birth certificate just doesn't affect Trump though.
Click to expand...


even if i'm wrong about his running, he can't win SC or Iowa imo.


----------



## xsited1

elvis said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone who criticizes him gets branded a racist.  it's a powerful weapon for the obama administration.
Click to expand...


I want whatever Modbert is smoking.


----------



## Trajan

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
Click to expand...


your correlation is not very scientific, sounds kind of MSNBCish to me.... 

However we can take care of that; can you please list the birthers on the board and proof of  their racism/bias, proving your theory?



btw, Trump is racist?


----------



## slukasiewski

Midnight Marauder said:


> I have been fighting Birfers ever since the Hillary Clinton campaign first brought this up back in 2008. The PUMAS ran with it.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> CNN has been showing the top of yet another COLB, NOT a BC. They haven't claimed yet this is the new document. If Obama releases yet another COLB it's a massive mistake - how can you have two COLBs?



Another COLB?? 

That means this idiot Obama *STILL HAS NOT PRODUCED A BIRTH CERTIFICATE! *


----------



## Modbert

Zoom-boing said:


> Know who I see playing the race card in nearly every post?
> 
> rdean
> 
> 
> For many people they don't give a shit about his race.



I couldn't care less about rdean. All I'm doing is pointing out that some of the biggest birthers on this board happen to be racist or have made racist posts. And that yes, for some people it is a race issue. It doesn't mean that all birthers are racist or even the majority are. However, on USMB, some of the biggest birthers are racist. Saying that race has no role whatsoever in the birther issue would be incorrect. This has nothing to do with the race card.


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know who I see playing the race card in nearly every post?
> 
> rdean
> 
> 
> For many people they don't give a shit about his race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about rdean. All I'm doing is pointing out that some of the biggest birthers on this board happen to be racist or have made racist posts. This has nothing to do with the race card.
Click to expand...


I think you have it backwards.  It may be true that a majority of racists are birthers.  But the opposite?  I doubt it.


----------



## slukasiewski

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know who I see playing the race card in nearly every post?
> 
> rdean
> 
> 
> For many people they don't give a shit about his race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about rdean. All I'm doing is pointing out that some of the biggest birthers on this board happen to be racist or have made racist posts. This has nothing to do with the race card.
Click to expand...


Racist birthers? Can you cite an example or two? Thanks.


----------



## Two Thumbs

PDF of long-form birth certificate

THERE IT IS!!

No shut the fuck up and move on to MUCH more important issues.


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42779923/ns/politics-white_house
~~~~~~~~~
edit

Can anyone see an official seal on it?

I can't see anything that actually is required to make it official.

Anyone got a new picture of it that shows the seal?

props too Zoom for noticing.


----------



## Zoom-boing

The Donald is bragging about his show, plugging it.

He can't announce until the show is over whether he is running or not.

I think you will be surprised at a number of things and at what my announcement is.  *Personally I don't think he is going to run.

The word is that Obama was a terrible student at Occidental and at Columbia.  How did he get into Harvard?  Why doesn't he release his Occidental records?

Again, the Donald just loves himself  and that his actions got Obama to release his bc.  He's such a narcissist.  lol


----------



## Modbert

elvis said:


> anyone who criticizes him gets branded a racist.  it's a powerful weapon for the obama administration.



I've criticized him plenty, haven't been called a racist yet.


----------



## Sallow

Won't be enough..

But what the heck..

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf


----------



## Modbert

elvis said:


> I think you have it backwards.  It may be true that a majority of racists are birthers.  But the opposite?  I doubt it.



Was adding something to my post when you responded, go look.


----------



## Trajan

elvis said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone who criticizes him gets branded a racist.  it's a powerful weapon for the obama administration.
Click to expand...



QFT


Oh and thats  what his visit to the church  Easter was all about, hes too clever by half. 

its called whipping up the base, and there appear to be some number of folks running around USMB with marks on their backs.....


oh wait....whip......black......my god he didn't!! Oh nooooozzz a reference to _slavery_.....trajan *gasp* is....is....a racist!!!!!!!


----------



## slukasiewski

washamericom said:


> think anybody will watch this press conference ?? probably just the birthers, cause it's not much of an issue.



You're right. It isn't much of an issue. No new developments here. Just another Certificate of Live Birth. 

Still no Birth Certificate. 

The Trump investigation continues. That's one press conference you won't want to miss.


----------



## Sallow

washamericom said:


> think anybody will watch this press conference ?? probably just the birthers, cause it's not much of an issue.





http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf


----------



## elvis

Modbert said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who criticizes him gets branded a racist.  it's a powerful weapon for the obama administration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've criticized him plenty, haven't been called a racist yet.
Click to expand...


you've criticized him on this board?  when?


----------



## Zoom-boing

MarcATL said:


> "I'm really proud, I'm really honored..." to have played a big part in this.
> 
> Said by Trump, just moments ago.
> 
> He's taking credit for it.
> 
> 
> lol



He stirred and dug and Obama released it.  He should take credit for it.


----------



## Modbert

Trajan said:


> your correlation is not very scientific, sounds kind of MSNBCish to me....
> 
> However we can take care of that; can you please list the birthers on the board and proof of  their racism/bias, proving your theory?
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Trump is racist?



Never said Trump is a racist. I doubt Trump is even a birther. He's just using the birther movement. I've been debating this issue on here for more than two years now. When I have the time later, I will list some birthers who happen to be racist or have made racist posts. However, for those who have been paying attention, some obvious names should come to mind.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

NYcarbineer said:


> The super stupid on the Right will find a way to reject this and keep the conspiracy going.
> 
> The moderately stupid on the Right will
> 
> 1.  pretend they never really were birthers
> 
> 2.  lay low until someone changes the subject
> 
> 3.  grudgingly accept the facts but then try to disparage the president somehow for having some nefarious motive for releasing the birth certificate now.


*Bingo!!!*​


----------



## theHawk

Its about time.

Was it really that hard Mr. President?

I'm glad he was born here, otherwise it would of been embarassing for this country to have a fraud in the office.

Now we can focus on what a shitty job he has been doing.


----------



## slukasiewski

Sallow said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> think anybody will watch this press conference ?? probably just the birthers, cause it's not much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
Click to expand...


Hey "Swallow," AKA "DumbFuck" - that's  a COLB.

Where's the BIRTH CERTIFICATE. 

Do you need an explanation as to how they differ? 

Probably. You're one dense idiot.


----------



## Modbert

elvis said:


> you've criticized him on this board?  when?



Many times. I don't have the time this morning before class to go and dig through the archives. I have even said that at the moment he doesn't even have my vote for 2012.


----------



## KMAN

He shouldn't have released it....  Now Republicans will challenge him on the issues instead of his birth certificate....  Now he has no chance for re-election.  So much for the smartest President to ever live....


----------



## Two Thumbs

theHawk said:


> Its about time.
> 
> Was it really that hard Mr. President?
> 
> I'm glad he was born here, otherwise it would of been embarassing for this country to have a fraud in the office.
> 
> Now we can focus on what a shitty job he has been doing.




One birther cured.


----------



## slukasiewski

Modbert said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> your correlation is not very scientific, sounds kind of MSNBCish to me....
> 
> However we can take care of that; can you please list the birthers on the board and proof of  their racism/bias, proving your theory?
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Trump is racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Trump is a racist. I doubt Trump is even a birther. He's just using the birther movement. I've been debating this issue on here for more than two years now. When I have the time later, I will list some birthers who happen to be racist or have made racist posts. However, for those who have been paying attention, some obvious names should come to mind.
Click to expand...


Interested in seeing their comments on this issue that leads you to the conclusion that they are racist.


----------



## DiamondDave

Precisely... Glad he showed it to shut up the birthers... time to focus on his shitty policies and inadequacy as President


----------



## Dr.Drock

theHawk said:


> Its about time.
> 
> Was it really that hard Mr. President?
> 
> I'm glad he was born here, otherwise it would of been embarassing for this country to have a fraud in the office.
> 
> Now we can focus on what a shitty job he has been doing.



Sad how you say that, *NOW* we can focus, sure wish we could've focused on big kid issues before rather than wasting so much time and energy on this drivel.


----------



## Trajan

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know who I see playing the race card in nearly every post?
> 
> rdean
> 
> 
> For many people they don't give a shit about his race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about rdean. All I'm doing is pointing out that some of the biggest birthers on this board happen to be racist or have made racist posts. And that yes, for some people it is a race issue. It doesn't mean that all birthers are racist or even the majority are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that is what you said, but I'll accept your back track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, on USMB, some of the biggest birthers are racist. Saying that race has no role whatsoever in the birther issue would be incorrect. This has nothing to do with the race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and now you posit a declarative; "Saying that race has no role whatsoever in the birther issue would be incorrect".
> 
> and the race card? what are your thoughts on that......just askin',  you brought it up.
Click to expand...


----------



## ogibillm

i give it under six hours before a new conspiracy starts up about the birth certificate.


----------



## Two Thumbs

It's over

Obama to speak on birth certificate - Politics - White House - msnbc.com

Long form says Jr was born here


----------



## California Girl

Well, that was money well spent.... at least he paid out of his own pocket to keep it hidden. And now, let's see your college records, Mr O.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Obama is on now.


----------



## slukasiewski

Two Thumbs said:


> PDF of long-form birth certificate
> 
> THERE IT IS!!
> 
> No shut the fuck up and move on to MUCH more important issues.
> 
> 
> Obama to speak on birth certificate - Politics - White House - msnbc.com



Another CERTIFICATE OF LIVE BIRTH? 

Where is the fucking BIRTH CERTIFICATE?


----------



## NYcarbineer

MarcATL said:


> "I'm really proud, I'm really honored..." to have played a big part in this.
> 
> Said by Trump, just moments ago.
> 
> He's taking credit for it.
> 
> 
> lol



Last night I heard parts of a Trump interview where he was claiming his people had discovered that the birth certificate had disappeared.

Ironically, Trump may spin out of this in an even better position to fuck up the GOP primaries.


----------



## slukasiewski

ogibillm said:


> i give it under six hours before a new conspiracy starts up about the birth certificate.



What Birth Certificate? 
Haven't seen one yet.
All we get is a shitty PDF of a "Certificate of Live Birth...."


----------



## Two Thumbs

washamericom said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> think anybody will watch this press conference ?? probably just the birthers, cause it's not much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pdf... seriously ??
Click to expand...


Thanks for helping to prove me right.

I knew most birffers would call it a fake.

Thanks for not disapointing me dipshit


----------



## ogibillm

slukasiewski said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> i give it under six hours before a new conspiracy starts up about the birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Birth Certificate?
> Haven't seen one yet.
> All we get is a shitty PDF of a "Certificate of Live Birth...."
Click to expand...


and there it is... i wouldn't have guessed under six minutes...


----------



## Cuyo

Awwww man! It was so much fun making fun of birfer idiots.  C'mon, doesn't someone wanna claim it's a fake, or it's actually his sisters or some stupid thing?  Let's keep it going!


----------



## Cuyo

slukasiewski said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> i give it under six hours before a new conspiracy starts up about the birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Birth Certificate?
> Haven't seen one yet.
> All we get is a shitty PDF of a "Certificate of Live Birth...."
Click to expand...


THANK YOU! (your post crossed in the mail with mine)

And you remain an idiot.


----------



## slukasiewski

NYcarbineer said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm really proud, I'm really honored..." to have played a big part in this.
> 
> Said by Trump, just moments ago.
> 
> He's taking credit for it.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I heard parts of a Trump interview where he was claiming his people had discovered that the birth certificate had disappeared.
> 
> Ironically, Trump may spin out of this in an even better position to fuck up the GOP primaries.
Click to expand...


It obviously has disappeared - dumbass. It still hasn't been produced. All we keep seeing are these "Certificates of Live Birth." Where's the freaking Birth Certificate? Up your ass?


----------



## xsited1

slukasiewski said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> your correlation is not very scientific, sounds kind of MSNBCish to me....
> 
> However we can take care of that; can you please list the birthers on the board and proof of  their racism/bias, proving your theory?
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Trump is racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Trump is a racist. I doubt Trump is even a birther. He's just using the birther movement. I've been debating this issue on here for more than two years now. When I have the time later, I will list some birthers who happen to be racist or have made racist posts. However, for those who have been paying attention, some obvious names should come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interested in seeing their comments on this issue that leads you to the conclusion that they are racist.
Click to expand...


We've identified a new Closet Racist on USMB...  And the winner is....

Modbert!






Let's everybody give him a hand:  

Or maybe throwing him a life preserver might be better.


----------



## NYcarbineer

slukasiewski said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> think anybody will watch this press conference ?? probably just the birthers, cause it's not much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey "Swallow," AKA "DumbFuck" - that's  a COLB.
> 
> Where's the BIRTH CERTIFICATE.
> 
> Do you need an explanation as to how they differ?
> 
> Probably. You're one dense idiot.
Click to expand...


Well, here's one for my first category.


----------



## Two Thumbs

slukasiewski said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> PDF of long-form birth certificate
> 
> THERE IT IS!!
> 
> No shut the fuck up and move on to MUCH more important issues.
> 
> 
> Obama to speak on birth certificate - Politics - White House - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another CERTIFICATE OF LIVE BIRTH?
> 
> Where is the fucking BIRTH CERTIFICATE?
Click to expand...


Thank you for proving me right.

I called it.

90% of you morons won't be happy with anything.  And will work to kill our chance of taking the WH.


----------



## Trajan

Modbert said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> your correlation is not very scientific, sounds kind of MSNBCish to me....
> 
> However we can take care of that; can you please list the birthers on the board and proof of  their racism/bias, proving your theory?
> 
> 
> 
> btw, Trump is racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Trump is a racist. I doubt Trump is even a birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you never said it, thats why I added the "huh" and question mark, you did infer for many this is a race thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's just using the birther movement. I've been debating this issue on here for more than two years now. When I have the time later, I will list some birthers who happen to be racist or have made racist posts. However, for those who have been paying attention, some obvious names should come to mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes please do, I'll be back.
Click to expand...


----------



## slukasiewski

Two Thumbs said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> PDF of long-form birth certificate
> 
> THERE IT IS!!
> 
> No shut the fuck up and move on to MUCH more important issues.
> 
> 
> Obama to speak on birth certificate - Politics - White House - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another CERTIFICATE OF LIVE BIRTH?
> 
> Where is the fucking BIRTH CERTIFICATE?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving me right.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> 90% of you morons won't be happy with anything.  And will work to kill our chance of taking the WH.
Click to expand...


Pardon me - but the State of Hawaii does indeed have something called a "Birth Certificate." When do you thing our Commander In Chump will share his with the nation?


----------



## Zoom-boing

slukasiewski said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm really proud, I'm really honored..." to have played a big part in this.
> 
> Said by Trump, just moments ago.
> 
> He's taking credit for it.
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I heard parts of a Trump interview where he was claiming his people had discovered that the birth certificate had disappeared.
> 
> Ironically, Trump may spin out of this in an even better position to fuck up the GOP primaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It obviously has disappeared - dumbass. It still hasn't been produced. All we keep seeing are these "Certificates of Live Birth." Where's the freaking Birth Certificate? Up your ass?
Click to expand...


The COLB is the _Certification_ of Live Birth.

The _Certificate_ of Live Birth IS the long form, which he just released.


----------



## Cuyo

Two Thumbs said:


> Thank you for proving me right.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> 90% of you morons won't be happy with anything.  And will work to kill our chance of taking the WH.



What you fail to grasp, is that these kind of morons are becoming the majority in your party.  No solutions, not even any viable suggestions, just "Teh democwats teh bad!' and fucking conspiracy theories.

Come left young man, it's more fun over here........


----------



## FuelRod

Well that settles it, he's got my vote.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

What I still can't figure out is if this document is obam's true long frm BC the dates of the filing to the dates of the accepting of the state registrar dosen't seem to match up with other long form BC 's 




Obama's BC went one day form filing to being acceptedby the state registrar


When this one it took 4 days and the BC number are out of sequence






[/IMG]

obama's BC certificate number 151- 1961- 010641 

The child who was born a day after and the document took 4 days to process number is 151- 1961- 10637


But if he says this is his Long From BC and the government says it's ok I'll shut up and not mention this anymore.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Sallow said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> think anybody will watch this press conference ?? probably just the birthers, cause it's not much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
Click to expand...

That is yet another COLB.... It is NOT a birth certificate. It is no different than what was previously released, other than the new date of release.


----------



## Trajan

and my poijt still stands-

a 'birfer' was/is not going to get the GOP nomination. So hes left with choosing another moment or foe to use it on.



the question is 'why now' ............Trump doesn't really have a shot at the big seat, but he appears to be ready to take this thing to the primary and according to the 'wise' men of the media it will wreck the GOP's image....so, who wants to guess why ....'now'?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Trump apparently said a few days ago that  the long form was missing  . . . too bad no reporter pegged him with that question.  Trump dodged a similar question from a reporter though.

Yadda, yadda, yadda.

Trump cracks me up though.  He just puts it all out there and doesn't give a shit if it offends or whatever.  He just opens his mouth and out stuff spills . . . . lol


----------



## slukasiewski

As he should - RealClearPolitics - Video - Trump Takes Credit For Obama Releasing A Birth Certificate


----------



## Two Thumbs

slukasiewski said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another CERTIFICATE OF LIVE BIRTH?
> 
> Where is the fucking BIRTH CERTIFICATE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving me right.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> 90% of you morons won't be happy with anything.  And will work to kill our chance of taking the WH.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pardon me - but the State of Hawaii does indeed have something called a "Birth Certificate." When do you thing our Commander In Chump will share his with the nation?
Click to expand...


NEVER

B/c you can't get a copy of your actual BC from the hospital or the county you were born in.

But Please Oh Please!  Whatever you do don't :stfu:.  I need you guys to burn yourselves out now so we have a chance to cover the real issues w/o obama pointing you retards out.


----------



## Defiant1

Zoom-boing said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> will someone finally ask the prez why ?
> 
> i asked last night why the whitehouse is in damage control mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching CNN and the reporter said the exact same thing.  If it's such a non-issue . . . why didn't he just release the damn thing two years ago?
Click to expand...


Dan Rather was busy.


----------



## theHawk

slukasiewski said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> i give it under six hours before a new conspiracy starts up about the birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Birth Certificate?
> Haven't seen one yet.
> All we get is a shitty PDF of a "Certificate of Live Birth...."
Click to expand...


The state of Hawaii does not release the actual birth certificate, they issue a cert of live birth.

But at least this one states he was born there at the hospital.


----------



## elvis

Trajan said:


> and my poijt still stands-
> 
> a 'birfer' was/is not going to get the GOP nomination. So hes left with choosing another moment or foe to use it on.
> 
> 
> 
> the question is 'why now' ............Trump doesn't really have a shot at the big seat, but he appears to be ready to take this thing to the primary and according to the 'wise' men of the media it will wreck the GOP's image....so, who wants to guess why ....'now'?



can he win iowa or SC?  if not, he won't be nominated.


----------



## Dot Com

What will wasamericom and slukasieweski talk about now? LOL


----------



## Zoom-boing

Midnight Marauder said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> think anybody will watch this press conference ?? probably just the birthers, cause it's not much of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is yet another COLB.... It is NOT a birth certificate. It is no different than what was previously released, other than the new date of release.
Click to expand...


???


It's a 'Certificate of Live Birth' not a 'Certification of Live Birth (COLB)'.  There is more information on the just released form.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf


----------



## theHawk

Dr.Drock said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its about time.
> 
> Was it really that hard Mr. President?
> 
> I'm glad he was born here, otherwise it would of been embarassing for this country to have a fraud in the office.
> 
> Now we can focus on what a shitty job he has been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad how you say that, *NOW* we can focus, sure wish we could've focused on big kid issues before rather than wasting so much time and energy on this drivel.
Click to expand...


I was sarcastically referring to the media.  They were the ones focused on the birthers, especially with Trump.  I've always been more focused on what a shitty job the Hussein has been doing.


----------



## LilOlLady

HUMILATING THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT

It is appalling, degrading and invasion of the presidents privacy to have him produce his birth certificate. No other president in history has had to produce such personal information. I am really disappointed in Obama for have released it. In the future Anchor Babies who want to become president will have to produce their birth certificates and some of them are really fraudulent. Even now there will be those hard core racist that will not believe it is real or find something else to attach the president with. 

It is really a sad day for America that a BLACK man has to prove who he is. His word is not good enough. I guess the old phrase &#8220;if you are WHITE you are RIGHT&#8221; is still alive and well. It&#8217;s a slap in the face of every black child. Having to check on applications which race and nationality you are is also degrading and humiliating and a tragedy. 

Today, I feel we have been set back a hundred years. I will not even look at his long form birth certificate because it contain personal information. Now they will want to see his college transcripts, his baptismal and circumcision and kindergarten report card.

Every time I hear a birther question Obama place of birth, I feel it's a slap in my face. And I am Native American.

I don't believe it should be show to the public but to *other heads of Government.* This is an invasion of Obama's privacy.


----------



## Seawytch

Personally, I'm disappointed that he released his BC. It was fun watching the right go into conniptions about it...not that they won't find something else equally ridiculous to go into conniptions about.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zoom-boing said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> That is yet another COLB.... It is NOT a birth certificate. It is no different than what was previously released, other than the new date of release.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> It's a 'Certificate of Live Birth' not a 'Certification of Live Birth (COLB)'.  There is more information on the just released form.
Click to expand...

It's not the birth certificate hun. The actual BC from the 60s would have his footprints, his mother's thumbprints, and more notarized signatures and also more information than a COLB. A COLB is a legal document certifying birth - it is not a birth certificate.

You should be asking yourself now, why are there are _two_ of them - one a "certification" and one a "certificate" with no other changes than that.


----------



## theHawk

Cuyo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving me right.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> 90% of you morons won't be happy with anything.  And will work to kill our chance of taking the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to grasp, is that these kind of morons are becoming the majority in your party.  No solutions, not even any viable suggestions, just "Teh democwats teh bad!' and fucking conspiracy theories.
> 
> Come left young man, it's more fun over here........
Click to expand...


Right, your side has so many more "solutions".  Tax the evil rich and spend other people's money like a whore.  Lets shoot for 30 Trillion in debt with four more years of Hussein!


----------



## Robert

Just wondering why is the font different for the name from the rest of the form the form information comes from an old style typewriter while the name appears to come from either an inkjet or laser printer


----------



## Zoom-boing

Midnight Marauder said:


> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf



I don't see any watermark or overlay.


----------



## FuelRod




----------



## Two Thumbs

MarcATL said:


> "I'm really proud, I'm really honored..." to have played a big part in this.
> 
> Said by Trump, just moments ago.
> 
> He's taking credit for it.
> 
> 
> lol



In the way that I admire people that can addlib a scene, I must admire that statement by the Donald.

Why

Cuz it just 'might' be true


----------



## theHawk

Seawytch said:


> Personally, I'm disappointed that he released his BC. It was fun watching the right go into conniptions about it...not that they won't find something else equally ridiculous to go into conniptions about.



I'm surprised he did it too.  He enjoys dividing the country at any chance he can get.


----------



## VaYank5150

California Girl said:


> Well, that was money well spent.... at least he paid out of his own pocket to keep it hidden. And now, let's see your college records, Mr O.



And THERE it is....


----------



## dilloduck

Zoom-boing said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any watermark or overlay.
Click to expand...


whats with the green then---an attempt to make it look more official ?


----------



## Sallow

Yeah basically.

Orrin Hatch wanted to change the Constitution to allow Arnold to run for President.

And I don't believe I've ever heard of another President called a liar in the Congressional chambers.

Republicans are showing their true colors...well as if there was ever any doubt.


----------



## slukasiewski

This document will be thoroughly examined by Donald Trump. So until he certifies it's authenticity, all of you claiming this issue is "over" should STFU. 

Thanks.


----------



## Seawytch

theHawk said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'm disappointed that he released his BC. It was fun watching the right go into conniptions about it...not that they won't find something else equally ridiculous to go into conniptions about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised he did it too.  He enjoys dividing the country at any chance he can get.
Click to expand...


 right...HE'S the one doing the dividing.


----------



## AllieBaba

California Girl said:


> Well, that was money well spent.... at least he paid out of his own pocket to keep it hidden. And now, let's see your college records, Mr O.


 
Amen.

Remember when I (I think it was me) posted Michelle's thesis? COMPLETE GARBAGE. I could have written it in 7th grade. 

I'll bet it can't be found now.


----------



## The Infidel

Sallow said:


> Yeah basically.
> 
> Orrin Hatch wanted to change the Constitution to allow Arnold to run for President.
> 
> And I don't believe I've ever heard of another President called a liar in the Congressional chambers.
> 
> *Republicans are showing their true colors...well as if there was ever any doubt.*



Is that shit REALLY necessary?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Zoom-boing said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any watermark or overlay.
Click to expand...


*Fuck!!!*

Zooms right.

This thing does not have a seal.  It's not offical.

we're doomed

well played Mr 0, well played


----------



## FuelRod

Nice to see that "defense" of Obama's shortcomings have come full circle.


----------



## mudwhistle

MarcATL said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he was born in Hawaii and think the birther BS is just that. BS.
> 
> I think it would be in his best interests to release his BC. There are many out there who believe whole heartedly that he isn't a US citizen. Those people will be voting in 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't think that it will HURT the Republicans for keeping this BS going?
> 
> Notice how some die hard birther-pushers have walked back, e.g. Bachmann.
> 
> Why do you think that is?
> 
> I'll tell you...this Birther nonsense is only going to HELP not HURT Obama's reelection chances. Every sensible person knows this.
Click to expand...

You're lying about Bachmann. She washed her hands of the birther issue long ago. 

I don't know how many times she's said publicly that she took Obama at his word. 

Personnally it stinks to high heaven. Obama could have proved he was born here way back when Hillary brought it up, but he chose for some reason not to.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is yet another COLB.... It is NOT a birth certificate. It is no different than what was previously released, other than the new date of release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> It's a 'Certificate of Live Birth' not a 'Certification of Live Birth (COLB)'.  There is more information on the just released form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not the birth certificate hun. The actual BC from the 60s would have his footprints, his mother's thumbprints, and more notarized signatures and also more information than a COLB. A COLB is a legal document certifying birth - it is not a birth certificate.
> 
> You should be asking yourself now, why are there are _two_ of them - one a "certification" and one a "certificate" with no other changes than that.
Click to expand...


I thought the bc's with footprints and such were just souvenir bc's.


----------



## mal

Obama says birth certificate had become a distraction - Politics - White House - msnbc.com

I said this back in 2008... This was a Distraction... Like (43) not Directly Addressing the Bullshit Claims that he was AWOL during Nam... Why Barry has done this now, is beyond me...

I don't Know how it's Politically a Benefit for him...

It would have been Better to hold this until the End of the Summer NEXT Year, and then Embarrass whoever the GOPers were who were Running on it...

Now it will be a Dead Issue for Everyone in 2012.

Anyway... There will still be "Birthers"... That's for Certain.



peace...


----------



## The Infidel

Two Thumbs said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving me right.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> 90% of you morons won't be happy with anything.  And will work to kill our chance of taking the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon me - but the State of Hawaii does indeed have something called a "Birth Certificate." When do you thing our Commander In Chump will share his with the nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NEVER
> 
> B/c you can't get a copy of your actual BC from the hospital or the county you were born in.
> 
> But Please Oh Please!  Whatever you do don't :stfu:.  I need you guys to burn yourselves out now so we have a chance to cover the real issues w/o obama pointing you retards out.
Click to expand...


I just had to have mine for a passport.... its reads "BIRTH CERTIFICATE" not "Certificate of Live Birth"

Just sayin'


----------



## The Rabbi

So the quesiton is why did it take basically 3 years to cough this up?
My take is again, Obama miscalculated because he doesnt understand America or Americans.  This is why people consistently attribute things to him that aren't true, like being a Muslim.  They don't know enough about their own president and so make things up to fill in the gaps.  And he has pushed this for reasons only his handlers know.
And yes I'd love to see his college records.  What is he hiding??


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zoom-boing said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any watermark or overlay.
Click to expand...

Look at the lime green pattern starting at the top of the image. This is an overlay. NOT part of the original document. This overlay was done when the PDF was created.


----------



## Dr.Drock

theHawk said:


> Dr.Drock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its about time.
> 
> Was it really that hard Mr. President?
> 
> I'm glad he was born here, otherwise it would of been embarassing for this country to have a fraud in the office.
> 
> Now we can focus on what a shitty job he has been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad how you say that, *NOW* we can focus, sure wish we could've focused on big kid issues before rather than wasting so much time and energy on this drivel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was sarcastically referring to the media.  They were the ones focused on the birthers, especially with Trump.  I've always been more focused on what a shitty job the Hussein has been doing.
Click to expand...


Yeah, real issues like his middle name......................


Aye aye aye


----------



## slukasiewski

LilOlLady said:


> HUMILATING THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT
> 
> It is appalling, degrading and invasion of the presidents privacy to have him produce his birth certificate. No other president in history has had to produce such personal information. I am really disappointed in Obama for have released it. In the future Anchor Babies who want to become president will have to produce their birth certificates and some of them are really fraudulent. Even now there will be those hard core racist that will not believe it is real or find something else to attach the president with.
> 
> It is really a sad day for America that a BLACK man has to prove who he is. His word is not good enough. I guess the old phrase if you are WHITE you are RIGHT is still alive and well. Its a slap in the face of every black child. Having to check on applications which race and nationality you are is also degrading and humiliating and a tragedy.
> 
> Today, I feel we have been set back a hundred years. I will not even look at his long form birth certificate because it contain personal information. Now they will want to see his college transcripts, his baptismal and circumcision and kindergarten report card.
> 
> Every time I hear a birther question Obama place of birth, I feel it's a slap in my face. And I am Native American.
> 
> I don't believe it should be show to the public but to *other heads of Government.* This is an invasion of Obama's privacy.



Yeah - and you idiots humiliated the last WHITE president by making him produce documents to prove he wasn't AWOL. 

Please STFU idiot.


----------



## 007

It's a little early folks. The experts need to take a close look at it and verify it is in deed the real thing. If it is, then that issue is done. He was born in Hawaii.

Then we can move on to the issue of his father being a subject of Britain, which gives obama dual citizenship at birth which also disqualifies him from being President.


----------



## AllieBaba

Lol.

How the fuck is the PRESIDENT'S birth certificate "private" information? And why is the OP obsessed with race? How is the desire to see that he's actually American wrapped up in his color? It has nothing to do with his color, it has to do with the fact that he refused to provide information that could have prevented this ball of wax from forming.

BTW...it was HILLARY CLINTON'S camp that started the "Obama may not be a citizen" thing. Thank your own fucking party for viciously starting that rumor.


----------



## slukasiewski

LilOlLady said:


> HUMILATING THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT
> 
> It is appalling, degrading and invasion of the presidents privacy to have him produce his birth certificate. No other president in history has had to produce such personal information. I am really disappointed in Obama for have released it. In the future Anchor Babies who want to become president will have to produce their birth certificates and some of them are really fraudulent. Even now there will be those hard core racist that will not believe it is real or find something else to attach the president with.
> 
> It is really a sad day for America that a BLACK man has to prove who he is. His word is not good enough. I guess the old phrase &#8220;if you are WHITE you are RIGHT&#8221; is still alive and well. It&#8217;s a slap in the face of every black child. Having to check on applications which race and nationality you are is also degrading and humiliating and a tragedy.
> 
> Today, I feel we have been set back a hundred years. I will not even look at his long form birth certificate because it contain personal information. Now they will want to see his college transcripts, his baptismal and circumcision and kindergarten report card.
> 
> Every time I hear a birther question Obama place of birth, I feel it's a slap in my face. And I am Native American.
> 
> I don't believe it should be show to the public but to *other heads of Government.* This is an invasion of Obama's privacy.



Yeah - and you idiots humiliated the last WHITE president by making him produce documents to prove he wasn't AWOL. 

Why must you Liberal turds insert "Race" into everything

Please STFU idiot.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zoom-boing said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> It's a 'Certificate of Live Birth' not a 'Certification of Live Birth (COLB)'.  There is more information on the just released form.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the birth certificate hun. The actual BC from the 60s would have his footprints, his mother's thumbprints, and more notarized signatures and also more information than a COLB. A COLB is a legal document certifying birth - it is not a birth certificate.
> 
> You should be asking yourself now, why are there are _two_ of them - one a "certification" and one a "certificate" with no other changes than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought the bc's with footprints and such were just souvenir bc's.
Click to expand...

No. That is the official Birth Certificate they give your mom. They keep one copy and will not replace it if you lose it. They give you a COLB instead.


----------



## Zoom-boing

dilloduck said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any watermark or overlay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whats with the green then---an attempt to make it look more official ?
Click to expand...


That's the watermark?  The green form?

I thought a watermark was a 'picture' within the form?


----------



## Robert

LilOlLady said:


> HUMILATING THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT
> 
> It is appalling, degrading and invasion of the presidents privacy to have him produce his birth certificate. No other president in history has had to produce such personal information. I am really disappointed in Obama for have released it. In the future Anchor Babies who want to become president will have to produce their birth certificates and some of them are really fraudulent. Even now there will be those hard core racist that will not believe it is real or find something else to attach the president with.
> 
> It is really a sad day for America that a BLACK man has to prove who he is. His word is not good enough. I guess the old phrase if you are WHITE you are RIGHT is still alive and well. Its a slap in the face of every black child. Having to check on applications which race and nationality you are is also degrading and humiliating and a tragedy.
> 
> Today, I feel we have been set back a hundred years. I will not even look at his long form birth certificate because it contain personal information. Now they will want to see his college transcripts, his baptismal and circumcision and kindergarten report card.
> 
> Every time I hear a birther question Obama place of birth, I feel it's a slap in my face. And I am Native American.
> 
> I don't believe it should be show to the public but to *other heads of Government.* This is an invasion of Obama's privacy.



Way to throw down that race card princess.....has nothing to do with the color of his skin deary it does however have to do with a rightful constitutional question being asked and if proven authentic answered.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zoom-boing said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any watermark or overlay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats with the green then---an attempt to make it look more official ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the watermark?  The green form?
> 
> I thought a watermark was a 'picture' within the form?
Click to expand...

The green watermark is not part of the form they are showing. It was "dubbed" in when the PDF was created.


----------



## rightwinger

Will States continue with their birther legislation?

After all...it wasn't about Obama, it was about being sure all candidates are qualified. So it seems that Obama realeasing his long form should have no impact


----------



## AllieBaba

I think this belongs in the CONSPIRACY THEORIES forum, as ever single fucking question about the president's birth status, no matter how legit, ended there. I have come to the conclusion that any reference to his birth certificate = conspiracy theory forum fodder, so please mods, plant this there too, as you have planted every other reference in the past.


----------



## VaYank5150

LilOlLady said:


> HUMILATING THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT
> 
> It is appalling, degrading and invasion of the presidents privacy to have him produce his birth certificate. No other president in history has had to produce such personal information. I am really disappointed in Obama for have released it. In the future Anchor Babies who want to become president will have to produce their birth certificates and some of them are really fraudulent. Even now there will be those hard core racist that will not believe it is real or find something else to attach the president with.
> 
> It is really a sad day for America that a BLACK man has to prove who he is. His word is not good enough. I guess the old phrase if you are WHITE you are RIGHT is still alive and well. Its a slap in the face of every black child. Having to check on applications which race and nationality you are is also degrading and humiliating and a tragedy.
> 
> Today, I feel we have been set back a hundred years. I will not even look at his long form birth certificate because it contain personal information. Now they will want to see his college transcripts, his baptismal and circumcision and kindergarten report card.
> 
> Every time I hear a birther question Obama place of birth, I feel it's a slap in my face. And I am Native American.
> 
> I don't believe it should be show to the public but to *other heads of Government.* This is an invasion of Obama's privacy.



While I do not want to believe there is still this much racism in our country, I cannot for the life of me understand the apparent "coincidence" that so many on the right demanded to see a birth certificate for the first time in Presidential history, from our country's first black President.  How sad are these people?


----------



## xsited1

Here's a bigger story IMO:



> Lt. Col. Lakin in Prison for Questioning Obama Birth Certificate FREE in 3 Weeks!



Lt. Col. Lakin in Prison for Questioning Obama Birth Certificate FREE in 3 Weeks! - Patriot Action Network



> *You can join welcome home for Army doc jailed over Obama's hidden birth certificate*


----------



## AllieBaba

Mods please move this to the conspiracy theory forum.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Cuyo said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for proving me right.
> 
> I called it.
> 
> 90% of you morons won't be happy with anything.  And will work to kill our chance of taking the WH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you fail to grasp, is that these kind of morons are becoming the majority in your party.  No solutions, not even any viable suggestions, just "Teh democwats teh bad!' and fucking conspiracy theories.
> 
> Come left young man, it's more fun over here........
Click to expand...


Thanks for the invite.  And I do love your; "I'm not religious, but I'm spirtual." chicks.  They are freaks in the sheets.  But no, I will deal with the bad touch uncles on the right, before I deal with the crazy cat ladies on the left.


----------



## G.T.

aaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahahahha


----------



## mudwhistle

Two Thumbs said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any watermark or overlay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fuck!!!*
> 
> Zooms right.
> 
> This thing does not have a seal.  It's not offical.
> 
> we're doomed
> 
> well played Mr 0, well played
Click to expand...


Ha ha ha.  I hope you enjoy being played by Obama. 

The Great Divider at his best.


----------



## Triton

Eh, Obama should have produced it much earlier and shut this birther thing down before it caught such momentum.

There are plenty of things Obama has done that warrants criticism, this was a fringe attack.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Obama has merely released yet another COLB. This will merely build a new fire under the birfer movement. The birfers didn't accept Trump's COLB which was what he first released.... They will not accept this second Obama COLB either.

Worth noting, when the birfers told Trump his COLB wasn't a BC, he searched his possessions and indeed found his original BC.


----------



## AllieBaba

How sad is a person who thinks that everything is racially motivated?

Sad.


----------



## JackDan

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the birth certificate hun. The actual BC from the 60s would have his footprints, his mother's thumbprints, and more notarized signatures and also more information than a COLB. A COLB is a legal document certifying birth - it is not a birth certificate.
> 
> You should be asking yourself now, why are there are _two_ of them - one a "certification" and one a "certificate" with no other changes than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the bc's with footprints and such were just souvenir bc's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. That is the official Birth Certificate they give your mom. They keep one copy and will not replace it if you lose it. They give you a COLB instead.
Click to expand...


I am so happy that hopefully this issue will be closed now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any watermark or overlay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fuck!!!*
> 
> Zooms right.
> 
> This thing does not have a seal.  It's not offical.
> 
> we're doomed
> 
> well played Mr 0, well played
Click to expand...


The seal isn't the issue because it isn't on the others. The issue is the out of squence dates and numbers


----------



## Annie

We all need the long form BC to get a passport, if you don't have that you are in for a ton of document producing. He obviously had this so the question is, why did he wait so long? Since he did wait so long, why today? Something is up that they're hoping this story will overtake. Is it just the Royal Wedding he wasn't invited to? I doubt it, most folks don't like weddings all that much.


----------



## VaYank5150

AllieBaba said:


> How sad is a person who thinks that everything is racially motivated?
> 
> Sad.



Got another explanation as to WHY this is the first time in history?


----------



## xotoxi

Two Thumbs said:


> PDF of long-form birth certificate


----------



## Zoom-boing

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> whats with the green then---an attempt to make it look more official ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the watermark?  The green form?
> 
> I thought a watermark was a 'picture' within the form?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The green watermark is not part of the form they are showing. It was "dubbed" in when the PDF was created.
Click to expand...


I see that now.  Thx.


----------



## Robert

Should it be pointed out that this COLB looks ABSOLUTELY nothing like the first two that were supposedly released by Obama


----------



## rightwinger

Does anyone believe this is the end of the petty bull shit?


----------



## 007

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What I still can't figure out is if this document is obam's true long frm BC the dates of the filing to the dates of the accepting of the state registrar dosen't seem to match up with other long form BC 's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's BC went one day form filing to being acceptedby the state registrar
> 
> 
> When this one it took 4 days and the BC number are out of sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> obama's BC certificate number 151- 1961- 010641
> 
> The child who was born a day after and the document took 4 days to process number is 151- 1961- 10637
> 
> 
> But if he says this is his Long From BC and the government says it's ok I'll shut up and not mention this anymore.



It is a little early yet. Time does have to be given for experts to verify it is indeed the real thing. If it is, I'm convinced. It's over for me. Then we can move on to the issue of obama's father being a subject of Britain, which gave him dual citizenship at birth, which also disqualifies him from holding the office of President.


----------



## DiamondDave

AllieBaba said:


> How sad is a person who thinks that everything is racially motivated?
> 
> Sad.



I think she is rdummy's retarded anal baby


----------



## CountofTuscany

LilOlLady said:


> HUMILATING THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT
> 
> It is appalling, degrading and invasion of the presidents privacy to have him produce his birth certificate. No other president in history has had to produce such personal information. I am really disappointed in Obama for have released it. In the future Anchor Babies who want to become president will have to produce their birth certificates and some of them are really fraudulent. Even now there will be those hard core racist that will not believe it is real or find something else to attach the president with.
> 
> It is really a sad day for America that a BLACK man has to prove who he is. His word is not good enough. I guess the old phrase if you are WHITE you are RIGHT is still alive and well. Its a slap in the face of every black child. Having to check on applications which race and nationality you are is also degrading and humiliating and a tragedy.
> 
> Today, I feel we have been set back a hundred years. I will not even look at his long form birth certificate because it contain personal information. Now they will want to see his college transcripts, his baptismal and circumcision and kindergarten report card.
> 
> Every time I hear a birther question Obama place of birth, I feel it's a slap in my face. And I am Native American.
> 
> I don't believe it should be show to the public but to *other heads of Government.* This is an invasion of Obama's privacy.



I can't believe he caved.


----------



## CountofTuscany

AllieBaba said:


> Lol.
> 
> How the fuck is the PRESIDENT'S birth certificate "private" information? And why is the OP obsessed with race? How is the desire to see that he's actually American wrapped up in his color? It has nothing to do with his color, it has to do with the fact that he refused to provide information that could have prevented this ball of wax from forming.
> 
> BTW...it was HILLARY CLINTON'S camp that started the "Obama may not be a citizen" thing. Thank your own fucking party for viciously starting that rumor.


You are right. good point. This was all started by Hillary


----------



## NoEconomist

AND HERE WE GO...

Wing nuts...your chairman...the one that sounds like a Harry Potter Character. Just put out a statement saying that.....THE PRESIDENT! shouldn't be wasting the country's time with this nonsense. 



I consider myself a fairly even tempered person but this kind of dim bulb back handed bullshit makes me want to slap a hoe.

Next its going to be...."How did he get it?" "We couldn't get it!" "They said it was against the rules....OH NOZ!! HE BROKE DA RULZ!!!"


----------



## boedicca

Part of the Obama Mystique (Mistake) which got him elected was his "citizen of the world" persona promoted by his TWO AUTOBIOGRAPHIES by the time he turned 45.  

He's the one who raised the profile on the circumstances of his birth, his spending several years as a child living overseas, etc.    He could have flattened the controversy long ago when the Clintons raised the question during the 2008 campaign by providing his birth certificate back then.

Instead, Bubba ignited The Meme.


----------



## Leweman

Everyone knows that Hawaii and Alaska arent REAL states.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Pale Rider said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I still can't figure out is if this document is obam's true long frm BC the dates of the filing to the dates of the accepting of the state registrar dosen't seem to match up with other long form BC 's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's BC went one day form filing to being acceptedby the state registrar
> 
> 
> When this one it took 4 days and the BC number are out of sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> obama's BC certificate number 151- 1961- 010641
> 
> The child who was born a day after and the document took 4 days to process number is 151- 1961- 10637
> 
> 
> But if he says this is his Long From BC and the government says it's ok I'll shut up and not mention this anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a little early yet. Time does have to be given for experts to verify it is in deed the real thing. If it is, I'm convinced. It's over for me. *Then we can move on to the issue of obama's father being a subject of Britain, which gave him dual citizenship at birth, which also disqualifies him holding the office of President.*
Click to expand...


Not true. Where in the constitution does it state a president cannot be a duel citizen and become president? The qualifications are:

1. Must be a natural born citizen
2. Must have lived in the US for at least 14 years
3. Must be 35 years old

That's it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> What I still can't figure out is if this document is obam's true long frm BC the dates of the filing to the dates of the accepting of the state registrar dosen't seem to match up with other long form BC 's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's BC went one day form filing to being acceptedby the state registrar
> 
> 
> When this one it took 4 days and the BC number are out of sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> obama's BC certificate number 151- 1961- 010641
> 
> The child who was born a day after and the document took 4 days to process number is 151- 1961- 10637
> 
> 
> But if he says this is his Long From BC and the government says it's ok I'll shut up and not mention this anymore.


This too is a COLB, not a Birth Certificate.


----------



## Leweman

In hindsight this might turn out to be a bad move for Obama.  Now instead of this rediculous issue people might focus on his horrible record as President and his inability to lead.


----------



## slukasiewski

Damn. Trump is seriously "Manhandling" the Manchield-In-Chief.... 

You Go Donald !!!!

RealClearPolitics - Video - Trump To Obama: Now Release Your College Records


----------



## Big Black Dog

Trump has shown that he has the power to do what nobody else has been able to do...  made Obama show his birth certificate.  It's something that Obama should have done long ago.  This release of the birth certificate by Obama proves that everything he does is politically motivated.  Those that feel he has been wronged by showing it, or tossing around the race card are ass clowns just like Obama.  Obama's biggest problem is not the release of his birth certificate but the lack of leadership and having absolutely no clue as to what it takes to be the President of this country.  I'm so glad that he is a one term President and my most disappointment in the election of a black President for this country is the fact that someone as inferior as Obama was the first black President.  There are many more blacks who would have made a much better President then this idiot.


----------



## CountofTuscany

MarcATL said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.
> 
> Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.
> 
> WoW!!!!



I think it's a sign of weakness. He should be above all this. Clinton would have completely ignored the claims.


----------



## mudwhistle

Personally I would prefer a President that doesn't feel he is so above the law or so paranoid that you have to get a court order to see his dental records.


----------



## Trajan

Zoom-boing said:


> Trump apparently said a few days ago that  the long form was missing  . . . too bad no reporter pegged him with that question.  Trump dodged a similar question from a reporter though.
> 
> Yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> Trump cracks me up though.  He just puts it all out there and doesn't give a shit if it offends or whatever.  He just opens his mouth and out stuff spills . . . . lol



 Exactly...

THAT is why he is dangerous, if this were a Daniels or 'Poorlenty' they would turn tail and kiss the medias ass, who would then bang them over the head even harder, they would be on the Sundays shows from one to the next like the 13 stations of the cross mewling their mea culps like little children......

  Trump tells them to eat me, , HE intimidates THEM not the other way round, reps are like frightened mice around the media.......and THIS why obama is trying to head this off now, Trumpp is capable fo possessing and controlling  the spotlight and saying anything at any time....and obama knows not everything trump may say is defensible or won't hurt him, this is NOT 08. 

Plus he needs a wag the dog moment, the ME is in melt down mode, he has NO plan for the deficit, hes out shooting hoops and on campaign....


----------



## Robert

CountofTuscany said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.
> 
> Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.
> 
> WoW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a sign of weakness. He should be above all this. Clinton would have completely ignored the claims.
Click to expand...


Or at the very least broken out another cigar


----------



## Sallow

The Infidel said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah basically.
> 
> Orrin Hatch wanted to change the Constitution to allow Arnold to run for President.
> 
> And I don't believe I've ever heard of another President called a liar in the Congressional chambers.
> 
> *Republicans are showing their true colors...well as if there was ever any doubt.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that shit REALLY necessary?
Click to expand...


You're right.

He's the President of the United States, Constitutionally elected by it's people and deserves respect.

No matter what his color.

There's no trouble here..disagreeing on issues..but HOPING the President to fail?

That's damned un-patriotic.


----------



## slukasiewski

Sallow said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah basically.
> 
> Orrin Hatch wanted to change the Constitution to allow Arnold to run for President.
> 
> And I don't believe I've ever heard of another President called a liar in the Congressional chambers.
> 
> *Republicans are showing their true colors...well as if there was ever any doubt.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that shit REALLY necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> He's the President of the United States, Constitutionally elected by it's people and deserves respect.
> 
> No matter what his color.
> 
> There's no trouble here..disagreeing on issues..but HOPING the President to fail?
> 
> That's damned un-patriotic.
Click to expand...


What do you know about Patriotism.

You've never served your country and your're a Marxist. 

Seig Heil.


----------



## rightwinger

Will the ten states with birther legislation continue pushing their bills?

Birther bills were not supposed to be about Obama, they were supposed to be to verify the candidacy of future candidates

How many think the birther bills will be dropped like a hot potato??


----------



## G.T.

aaaahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahaha....i cant stop laughing


----------



## Ernie S.

VaYank5150 said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> HUMILATING THE FIRST BLACK PRESIDENT
> 
> It is appalling, degrading and invasion of the presidents privacy to have him produce his birth certificate. No other president in history has had to produce such personal information. I am really disappointed in Obama for have released it. In the future Anchor Babies who want to become president will have to produce their birth certificates and some of them are really fraudulent. Even now there will be those hard core racist that will not believe it is real or find something else to attach the president with.
> 
> It is really a sad day for America that a BLACK man has to prove who he is. His word is not good enough. I guess the old phrase if you are WHITE you are RIGHT is still alive and well. Its a slap in the face of every black child. Having to check on applications which race and nationality you are is also degrading and humiliating and a tragedy.
> 
> Today, I feel we have been set back a hundred years. I will not even look at his long form birth certificate because it contain personal information. Now they will want to see his college transcripts, his baptismal and circumcision and kindergarten report card.
> 
> Every time I hear a birther question Obama place of birth, I feel it's a slap in my face. And I am Native American.
> 
> I don't believe it should be show to the public but to *other heads of Government.* This is an invasion of Obama's privacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do not want to believe there is still this much racism in our country, I cannot for the life of me understand the apparent "coincidence" that so many on the right demanded to see a birth certificate for the first time in Presidential history, from our country's first black President.  How sad are these people?
Click to expand...


Maybe it had more to do with some people claiming he was born in a foreign country than the color of his skin.
Maybe the doubts continued due to the utter incompetence and lack of transparency of the President.
Racism is the domain of Liberals. They use it as a tool to keep blacks voting as a block. Conservatives are about character
If you need any proof of that, just review the 2 current threads about Rep Alan West R FL.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Robert said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.
> 
> Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.
> 
> WoW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a sign of weakness. He should be above all this. Clinton would have completely ignored the claims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or at the very least broken out another cigar
Click to expand...

Smoke em if you got em.


----------



## Two Thumbs

NoEconomist said:


> AND HERE WE GO...
> 
> Wing nuts...your chairman...the one that sounds like a Harry Potter Character. Just put out a statement saying that.....THE PRESIDENT! shouldn't be wasting the country's time with this nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> I consider myself a fairly even tempered person but this kind of dim bulb back handed bullshit makes me want to slap a hoe.
> 
> Next its going to be...."How did he get it?" "We couldn't get it!" "They said it was against the rules....OH NOZ!! HE BROKE DA RULZ!!!"




^^^^somebody rep that for me!

I'm out for a while.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Midnight Marauder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I still can't figure out is if this document is obam's true long frm BC the dates of the filing to the dates of the accepting of the state registrar dosen't seem to match up with other long form BC 's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's BC went one day form filing to being acceptedby the state registrar
> 
> 
> When this one it took 4 days and the BC number are out of sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> obama's BC certificate number 151- 1961- 010641
> 
> The child who was born a day after and the document took 4 days to process number is 151- 1961- 10637
> 
> 
> But if he says this is his Long From BC and the government says it's ok I'll shut up and not mention this anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> This too is a COLB, not a Birth Certificate.
Click to expand...


Fine, but what I am trying to point out are out of squence dates
Like why did it take four days to get to the state Registrar for the COLB number 151- 1961- 10637

And only one day for obama's? And why is his COLB number higher then the other one when obama was born a day earlier. But as I said if people want to accept this fine.


----------



## Ernie S.

rightwinger said:


> Will the ten states with birther legislation continue pushing their bills?
> 
> Birther bills were not supposed to be about Obama, they were supposed to be to verify the candidacy of future candidates
> 
> How many think the birther bills will be dropped like a hot potato??



I doubt they will be dropped. The controversy has persisted for 3 years now. These bills could prevent a repeat.


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> Will the ten states with birther legislation continue pushing their bills?
> 
> Birther bills were not supposed to be about Obama, they were supposed to be to verify the candidacy of future candidates
> 
> How many think the birther bills will be dropped like a hot potato??



Doubt it.

They have to follow though now.


----------



## MaggieMae

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
Click to expand...


It's now 10:40am EDT, and I'm wondering if I want to stick around this thread and plow through over 200 posts, many of which will undoubtedly bring up the same old crap plus the added conspiracy that it's a forgery. Oh well, we've just jumped from snow to heat/humidity in two days and I'm already pissed off since I don't like either, so what the hell...


----------



## mudwhistle

Sallow said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah basically.
> 
> Orrin Hatch wanted to change the Constitution to allow Arnold to run for President.
> 
> And I don't believe I've ever heard of another President called a liar in the Congressional chambers.
> 
> *Republicans are showing their true colors...well as if there was ever any doubt.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that shit REALLY necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> He's the President of the United States, Constitutionally elected by it's people and deserves respect.
> 
> No matter what his color.
> 
> There's no trouble here..disagreeing on issues..but HOPING the President to fail?
> 
> That's damned un-patriotic.
Click to expand...


Fuck you and your race-baiting rhetoric. The man must earn respect. It is the office that must be respected, something Obama has shown often that he has little of.


----------



## xsited1

And now Obama finally shows it (maybe).  



> LTC Terry Lakin chose to selflessly defend the Constitution as is his sworn duty as an officer and a citizen. All he wanted was confirmation of Barack Obama's constitutional eligibility. Instead he got *six months in prison*, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.



Terry Lakin Action Fund

Donald Trump, Talk About Terry Lakin


----------



## slukasiewski

Obama should apologize to that man immediately.


----------



## RDD_1210

Look at the cast of characters who STILL don't believe he was born here. I LOVE it. All of a sudden, they are detectives, water-mark experts and constitutional scholars. LMAO!


----------



## boedicca

Sallow said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah basically.
> 
> Orrin Hatch wanted to change the Constitution to allow Arnold to run for President.
> 
> And I don't believe I've ever heard of another President called a liar in the Congressional chambers.
> 
> *Republicans are showing their true colors...well as if there was ever any doubt.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that shit REALLY necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> He's the President of the United States, Constitutionally elected by it's people and deserves respect.
> 
> No matter what his color.
> 
> There's no trouble here..disagreeing on issues..but HOPING the President to fail?
> 
> That's damned un-patriotic.
Click to expand...



Incorrect.

The Office of the President (Presidency) deserves respect.

The person occupying the office must earn it.   The respect with which the person treats the Presidency affects how others will respect him.

Obama has shown incredibly poor respect for the power and privilege of the Presidency, hence he has not earned the respect of those who respect  The Presidency itself.


----------



## VaYank5150

xsited1 said:


> And now Obama finally shows it (maybe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTC Terry Lakin chose to selflessly defend the Constitution as is his sworn duty as an officer and a citizen. All he wanted was confirmation of Barack Obama's constitutional eligibility. Instead he got *six months in prison*, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Lakin Action Fund
> 
> Donald Trump, Talk About Terry Lakin
Click to expand...


Or, to state this without any spin or other bullshit, Lt Col Lakin refused to follow orders, hence he got six months in prison, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.  And rightfully so.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Trump has him flustered. Say what you want about Trump. Like Palin, he has nothing to lose. And that's what makes these people so scary to liberals.


----------



## Jackson

What does this say about the citizens that were happy about letting Obama go on not producing his birth certificate when something about his origin of birth was in question.  Just let it go, because you like the man?  What if it was a president you didn't care for and the was an element of fear in his background?

We get too emotional in our politics and aren't objective.  If a president is hiding something, it is wrong.  Many were happy with the president coming out with a COLB and calling t a Birth Certificate when it clearly wasn't.  Why hide a birth certificate?  That remains a question, but we do see it and if someone still has questions due to the time it took to present it, I say, "Go for it!"

Or country is too great to be brought down by emotionalism.  Let's be objective and sure.  Once this BC is authenticated, we can say, "Well done, Mr. Presidet.  Little Late...but Well Done!"


----------



## NYcarbineer

Midnight Marauder said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I still can't figure out is if this document is obam's true long frm BC the dates of the filing to the dates of the accepting of the state registrar dosen't seem to match up with other long form BC 's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's BC went one day form filing to being acceptedby the state registrar
> 
> 
> When this one it took 4 days and the BC number are out of sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> obama's BC certificate number 151- 1961- 010641
> 
> The child who was born a day after and the document took 4 days to process number is 151- 1961- 10637
> 
> 
> But if he says this is his Long From BC and the government says it's ok I'll shut up and not mention this anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> This too is a COLB, not a Birth Certificate.
Click to expand...


A COLB is a birth certificate you moron.


----------



## WorldWatcher

xsited1 said:


> Here's a bigger story IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lt. Col. Lakin in Prison for Questioning Obama Birth Certificate FREE in 3 Weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lt. Col. Lakin in Prison for Questioning Obama Birth Certificate FREE in 3 Weeks! - Patriot Action Network
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can join welcome home for Army doc jailed over Obama's hidden birth certificate*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Ex-LTC Lakin wasn't in jail for questioning Obama's Birth Certificate, he was charged with and found guilty of disobeying orders and missing movement, orders issued by senior military officers.  Obama's birth certificate was irrelevant to the charges.

He was NOT charged for making a video, he was charged when he failed to report.



>>>>


----------



## Ernie S.

Sallow said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah basically.
> 
> Orrin Hatch wanted to change the Constitution to allow Arnold to run for President.
> 
> And I don't believe I've ever heard of another President called a liar in the Congressional chambers.
> 
> *Republicans are showing their true colors...well as if there was ever any doubt.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that shit REALLY necessary?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> He's the President of the United States, Constitutionally elected by it's people and deserves respect.
> 
> No matter what his color.
> 
> There's no trouble here..disagreeing on issues..but HOPING the President to fail?
> 
> That's damned un-patriotic.
Click to expand...


Hoping for the failure of the policies of a President that seeks to destroy this country is about the most patriotic desire one can have. obama deserves no respect and will never get any from me.
I do however respect the office, to wit, "President obama".


----------



## Two Thumbs

MaggieMae said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's now 10:40am EDT, and I'm wondering if I want to stick around this thread and plow through over 200 posts, many of which will undoubtedly bring up the same old crap plus the added conspiracy that it's a forgery. Oh well, we've just jumped from snow to heat/humidity in two days and I'm already pissed off since I don't like either, so what the hell...
Click to expand...


CRAP!!

Still outta rep.

So far I have only counted one that gave up on the non-sense.

After that;  "Lets wait, and let the professionals check it first."

And some nut claimed that The Donald needed to check it out first before he would be happy.

It's like trying to train pirrahnas, not to eat you while you are swimming with them, using your words as your only tool.


----------



## Agit8r

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Look at block 21 center bottom of both documents
> Shouldn't both have the same signiture since both documents came from the same county and same hospital?
> 
> President Obama's Long Form Birth Certificate | TPM Document Collection



Thanks!  You totally just won a bet for me


----------



## NYcarbineer

boedicca said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that shit REALLY necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.
> 
> He's the President of the United States, Constitutionally elected by it's people and deserves respect.
> 
> No matter what his color.
> 
> There's no trouble here..disagreeing on issues..but HOPING the President to fail?
> 
> That's damned un-patriotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> The Office of the President (Presidency) deserves respect.
> 
> The person occupying the office must earn it.   The respect with which the person treats the Presidency affects how others will respect him.
> 
> Obama has shown incredibly poor respect for the power and privilege of the Presidency, hence he has not earned the respect of those who respect  The Presidency itself.
Click to expand...


Funny, I actually once predicted that the Right would adopt the above spin about respecting the office, in contrast to their claims about it when Bush was president.


----------



## Two Thumbs

NYcarbineer said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I still can't figure out is if this document is obam's true long frm BC the dates of the filing to the dates of the accepting of the state registrar dosen't seem to match up with other long form BC 's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's BC went one day form filing to being acceptedby the state registrar
> 
> 
> When this one it took 4 days and the BC number are out of sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> obama's BC certificate number 151- 1961- 010641
> 
> The child who was born a day after and the document took 4 days to process number is 151- 1961- 10637
> 
> 
> But if he says this is his Long From BC and the government says it's ok I'll shut up and not mention this anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> This too is a COLB, not a Birth Certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A COLB is a birth certificate you moron.
Click to expand...


No it's not, or it would say so on it.

Legally speaking, it's no different on what you can and can't do with either.


----------



## sinister59

MarcATL said:


> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?



no repig is going to take a document as proof , the government could easily forge it .


----------



## Midnight Marauder

NYcarbineer said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I still can't figure out is if this document is obam's true long frm BC the dates of the filing to the dates of the accepting of the state registrar dosen't seem to match up with other long form BC 's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's BC went one day form filing to being acceptedby the state registrar
> 
> 
> When this one it took 4 days and the BC number are out of sequence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> obama's BC certificate number 151- 1961- 010641
> 
> The child who was born a day after and the document took 4 days to process number is 151- 1961- 10637
> 
> 
> But if he says this is his Long From BC and the government says it's ok I'll shut up and not mention this anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> This too is a COLB, not a Birth Certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A COLB is a birth certificate you moron.
Click to expand...

It's not.

A BC is what they give your mother. It has your footprints and her thumbprints. It has signatures of all witnesses. It's far different than a COLB. However if for whatever reason you lose your actual BC, they give you a COLB. I know, I lost my original BC in a fire and cannot get a copy. They issued me a COLB which is a legal document you can use as identification for anything.

The actual BC is what the birfers wanted to see, not yet another COLB. Why now are there two COLBs?

Obama should have left this alone. Instead he has given them nothing but new weapons. I'm not a birfer, have been fighting them since early 2008, and I see this as a huge mistake for Obama.


----------



## GHook93

MarcATL said:


> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?



Most of the right wing on this board didn't make it issue. I for one am very glad that this can be put to rest. Now focus on gas prices, which I just paid $48 to fill my car. Focus on China steeling our jobs. Focus on entitlement spending. Focus on illegal immigration. Focus on the threat of a double dip recession. Focus on the crippling Nation's Debt.

Focus on things that matter!


----------



## Mr. Shaman

California Girl said:


> Well, that was money well spent.... at least he paid out of his own pocket to keep it hidden. And now, let's see your college records, Mr O.


....As if some *Bimbo*, like *you*, would *RECOGNIZE* a college-record*!!*






It's time to.....



> ....*GROW-UP*....



....you fuckin' pinheads!!!!​


----------



## xsited1

VaYank5150 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now Obama finally shows it (maybe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTC Terry Lakin chose to selflessly defend the Constitution as is his sworn duty as an officer and a citizen. All he wanted was confirmation of Barack Obama's constitutional eligibility. Instead he got *six months in prison*, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Lakin Action Fund
> 
> Donald Trump, Talk About Terry Lakin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or, to state this without any spin or other bullshit, Lt Col Lakin refused to follow orders, hence he got six months in prison, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.  And rightfully so.
Click to expand...


That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

MarcATL said:


> BREAKING NEWS: Obama to talk about birth certificate issue at the WH tonight.
> 
> Just saw it on the MSNBC scroller.
> 
> WoW!!!!



You watch MSNBC?

Probably turns the sound down so he can simultaneously listen to NPR.


----------



## Agit8r

Two Thumbs said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This too is a COLB, not a Birth Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A COLB is a birth certificate you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it's not, or it would say so on it.
> 
> Legally speaking, it's no different on what you can and can't do with either.
Click to expand...


Do you have a "Birth Certificate"?  If so, what does it say on it?


----------



## mudwhistle

rightwinger said:


> Will the ten states with birther legislation continue pushing their bills?
> 
> Birther bills were not supposed to be about Obama, they were supposed to be to verify the candidacy of future candidates
> 
> How many think the birther bills will be dropped like a hot potato??



More then ten have filed. Over 2/3rds have. 

I see no reason to drop them because it is a requirement that still needs to be enforced.

Next we need photo I.D.s to vote, something the cheating libs will fight tooth and nail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Agit8r said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at block 21 center bottom of both documents
> Shouldn't both have the same signiture since both documents came from the same county and same hospital?
> 
> President Obama's Long Form Birth Certificate | TPM Document Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  You totally just won a bet for me
Click to expand...


Either you didn't read my other post or you just don't care. However my question is still legitment. Why are the two documents signed by two different people, sicne both documents came from the same hospiutal and filed in the same county?


----------



## AquaAthena

CountofTuscany said:


> Trump has him flustered. Say what you want about Trump. Like Palin, he has nothing to lose. And that's what makes these people so scary to liberals.



Trump said his team would have to examine the birth certificate and _

_"Today, I'm very proud of myself, because I've accomplished something that nobody else has been able to accomplish," Trump told reporters. "Why he didn't do it when everybody else was asking for it, I don't know. But I am really honored, frankly, to have played such a big role in hopefully, hopefully getting rid of this issue." 


Read more: White House Releases Obama&#39;s Long-Form Birth Certificate - FoxNews.com


----------



## Two Thumbs

xsited1 said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now Obama finally shows it (maybe).
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Lakin Action Fund
> 
> Donald Trump, Talk About Terry Lakin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, to state this without any spin or other bullshit, Lt Col Lakin refused to follow orders, hence he got six months in prison, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.  And rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
Click to expand...


Dude,

The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.

He fucked over his men.

He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.


----------



## slukasiewski

Trump backed Obama into a corner and won. 
Now he will certify that this (more than likely) fake document is authentic. 
Then, on to the college transcripts - the one's that show Obama's poor grades. 
Nice to see someone keeping a flame lit under Obama's ass for a change. 
Welcome to the big leagues Barry. You mess with Trump, you're gonna get stomped.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Midnight Marauder said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> This too is a COLB, not a Birth Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A COLB is a birth certificate you moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not.
> 
> A BC is what they give your mother. It has your footprints and her thumbprints. It has signatures of all witnesses. It's far different than a COLB. However if for whatever reason you lose your actual BC, they give you a COLB. I know, I lost my original BC in a fire and cannot get a copy. They issued me a COLB which is a legal document you can use as identification for anything.
> 
> The actual BC is what the birfers wanted to see, not yet another COLB. Why now are there two COLBs?
> 
> Obama should have left this alone. Instead he has given them nothing but new weapons. I'm not a birfer, have been fighting them since early 2008, and I see this as a huge mistake for Obama.
Click to expand...


I agree.... this should have been taken care of 3 years ago.  This crap?  Now?

I'm fairly certain he is a natural born U.S. citizen... but when you keep pulling this shit, it just doesn't look good.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A COLB is a birth certificate you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.
> 
> A BC is what they give your mother. It has your footprints and her thumbprints. It has signatures of all witnesses. It's far different than a COLB. However if for whatever reason you lose your actual BC, they give you a COLB. I know, I lost my original BC in a fire and cannot get a copy. They issued me a COLB which is a legal document you can use as identification for anything.
> 
> The actual BC is what the birfers wanted to see, not yet another COLB. Why now are there two COLBs?
> 
> Obama should have left this alone. Instead he has given them nothing but new weapons. I'm not a birfer, have been fighting them since early 2008, and I see this as a huge mistake for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.... this should have been taken care of 3 years ago.  This crap?  Now?
> 
> I'm fairly certain he is a natural born U.S. citizen... but when you keep pulling this shit, it just doesn't look good.
Click to expand...

Obama should never have done this. It shows he either doesn't understand the issue or....

This is the same thing he DID do three years ago, is the problem.


----------



## boedicca

Midnight Marauder said:


> The actual BC is what the birfers wanted to see, not yet another COLB. Why now are there two COLBs?
> 
> Obama should have left this alone. Instead he has given them nothing but new weapons. I'm not a birfer, have been fighting them since early 2008, and I see this as a huge mistake for Obama.




Obama fell for Trump's Trolling.

He's lost control of the narrative and is now in damage control mode to remove this issue so it doesn't come up during the campaign.   I suspect the recent poll was the tipping point.


----------



## Rinata

Okay, he did it. Saw the document on the morning news. Does anybody actually think that the birthers will FINALLY admit they were wrong??? Yeah, and The Beatles really didn't have any talent.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

MarcATL said:


> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?



I hope so, im so annoyed by the whole issue.

He will probably release the COLB again and the issue will persist though, people are idiots.

Even if he wasn't born here he is the president and there is no way you will get eric holder to prosecute the case so all you Birthers out there just drop the fucking issue, lets get on with the debt, defecit, and shitty economy already!


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr. Shaman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was money well spent.... at least he paid out of his own pocket to keep it hidden. And now, let's see your college records, Mr O.
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if some *Bimbo*, like *you*, would *RECOGNIZE* a college-record*!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*GROW-UP*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....you fuckin' pinheads!!!!​
Click to expand...


They're called "Transcripts" fuck-nuts. 

Anyone who's filled out an admission form knows this.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Rinata said:


> Okay, he did it. Saw the document on the morning news. Does anybody actually think that the birthers will FINALLY admit they were wrong???


Of course they won't, since all Obama did was further fuel their fire by releasing not a BC, but yet another COLB..

Now there are two of them.


----------



## slukasiewski

Rinata said:


> Okay, he did it. Saw the document on the morning news. Does anybody actually think that the birthers will FINALLY admit they were wrong??? Yeah, and The Beatles really didn't have any talent.



Just another "Certificate of Live Birth" - not the actual birth certificate. Nothing to get too thrilled about. I think this new COLB is a fake... have to wait until Trump certifies it.


----------



## xsited1

Two Thumbs said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, to state this without any spin or other bullshit, Lt Col Lakin refused to follow orders, hence he got six months in prison, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.  And rightfully so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
Click to expand...


Dude,

Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?


----------



## slukasiewski

You know, while Trump's running as hot as he is now, perhaps he should demand to see Michelle Obama's birth certificate. I wonder how long it would take them to whip up another fake one for her too.


----------



## Flagwavrusa

Thank you Donald Trump for getting the name of the hospital and attending physician released. With this critical information revealed, now the investigation into Obama's past can begin in ernest.


----------



## VaYank5150

xsited1 said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now Obama finally shows it (maybe).
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Lakin Action Fund
> 
> Donald Trump, Talk About Terry Lakin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, to state this without any spin or other bullshit, Lt Col Lakin refused to follow orders, hence he got six months in prison, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.  And rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
Click to expand...


What part of "refusal to obey orders" do you not understand?



> Lakin did not report to Fort Campbell, Ky., this week for deployment, opting instead to go to the Pentagon, where, as MSNBC reports, he was informed by his brigade commander, Col. Gordon Roberts, that he would face court martial. His was also stripped of a pass to enter the Pentagon and a government laptop computer.



Army Birther Terry Lakin Faces Court Martial - Political Hotsheet - CBS News

I mean if this pussy was afraid to fight, he never should have joined the military in the first place.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Even if he wasn't born here Obama is the President and there is no way you will get Eric Holder to prosecute the case so all you "Birthers" out there just drop the issue.

Yes I understand he released another COLB today and yes I know the issues.  Its different than the other one and the signatures don't match but that doesn't matter.  Its NEVER going anywhere so just get off the subject already.

We have way more important things to press our politicians on.  Lets get on with the debt, defecit, and shitty economy already and leave these stupid issues that aren't ever going anywhere alone. 

For the love of America please just stop and focus on the debt, defecit, jobs, and the 2012 election already.

Thanks for thinking about it.


----------



## xsited1

VaYank5150 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, to state this without any spin or other bullshit, Lt Col Lakin refused to follow orders, hence he got six months in prison, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.  And rightfully so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "refusal to obey orders" do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakin did not report to Fort Campbell, Ky., this week for deployment, opting instead to go to the Pentagon, where, as MSNBC reports, he was informed by his brigade commander, Col. Gordon Roberts, that he would face court martial. His was also stripped of a pass to enter the Pentagon and a government laptop computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Army Birther Terry Lakin Faces Court Martial - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> I mean if this pussy was afraid to fight, he never should have joined the military in the first place.
Click to expand...


What part of "Obama is the CIC" do you not understand?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

slukasiewski said:


> You know, while Trump's running as hot as he is now, perhaps he should demand to see Michelle Obama's birth certificate. I wonder how long it would take them to whip up another fake one for her too.


The documents released are not fake. They are certified COLBs. In ordere to believe in yours and birfers nonsense, you have to construct a great conspiracy where none exists between the state of Hawaii and President Obama. You think the GOP Governor of Hawaii would stand for what we saw today if it was fake?

The PROBLEM is, it's still not a BC and that is all.

It is a COLB and is legal identification and proof of birth anywhere in the US, for any thing.


----------



## 8537

Midnight Marauder said:


> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf



It's a good thing you don't think this birther question is a real issue.

On a related note, how many people are currently canceling their Amazon order for Corsi's latest investigative piece of literature?


----------



## Two Thumbs

xsited1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
Click to expand...


B/c he did, years ago.

this douch wasn't satisfied, so he fucked over his company be missing movement.

The pussy just didn't want to do his duty.


----------



## VaYank5150

xsited1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
Click to expand...


"Comply with this soldier's request"??????  Do you understand how the military chain of command system works?  "Requests" flow DOWN the chain, not up.


----------



## slukasiewski

Ahhhhhhhh.. 

No.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Midnight Marauder said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A COLB is a birth certificate you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.
> 
> A BC is what they give your mother. It has your footprints and her thumbprints. It has signatures of all witnesses. It's far different than a COLB. However if for whatever reason you lose your actual BC, they give you a COLB. I know, I lost my original BC in a fire and cannot get a copy. They issued me a COLB which is a legal document you can use as identification for anything.
> 
> The actual BC is what the birfers wanted to see, not yet another COLB. Why now are there two COLBs?
> 
> Obama should have left this alone. Instead he has given them nothing but new weapons. I'm not a birfer, have been fighting them since early 2008, and I see this as a huge mistake for Obama.
Click to expand...


I have my birth certificate, from the hospital where I was born.  On the back . . . my footprints and my mother's thumbprints _aren't there_!  OMG, I wasn't really born!

The hub's birth certificate has his footprints on the back, as well as his mother's thumbprints.  OMG, I married a real person and he . . . he . . . . didn't.  

All we have for the kids are Certification of Birth forms . . . no footprints or thumbprints on them.  Guess they take after me!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

8537 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the PDF..... Why does it have a watermark taking up the whole page, and not just on the document in question? Why the overlay?
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing you don't think this birther question is a real issue.
> 
> On a related note, how many people are currently canceling their Amazon order for Corsi's latest investigative piece of literature?
Click to expand...

I have always thought it was a real issue, and that is why I have always fought it. Obama's COLB is as legitimate as mine is. Neither of us can produce our original BC, however. And for the exact same reason.


----------



## Rogue_Loner

WOW! The document is finally....."ready".


----------



## VaYank5150

xsited1 said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "refusal to obey orders" do you not understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakin did not report to Fort Campbell, Ky., this week for deployment, opting instead to go to the Pentagon, where, as MSNBC reports, he was informed by his brigade commander, Col. Gordon Roberts, that he would face court martial. His was also stripped of a pass to enter the Pentagon and a government laptop computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Army Birther Terry Lakin Faces Court Martial - Political Hotsheet - CBS News
> 
> I mean if this pussy was afraid to fight, he never should have joined the military in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "Obama is the CIC" do you not understand?
Click to expand...


Lakin is a disgrace to the uniform and I would prefer he NOT be serving my country.


----------



## 8537

Midnight Marauder said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, he did it. Saw the document on the morning news. Does anybody actually think that the birthers will FINALLY admit they were wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they won't, since all Obama did was further fuel their fire by releasing not a BC, but yet another COLB..
> 
> Now there are two of them.
Click to expand...


The document released today is his official long-form birth certificate.


----------



## boedicca

I emphatically agree with the OP.

The dismal economy and failure of Obamanomics should be the focus.  We are in the midst of the WORST RECOVERY EVER due to Obama's appalling spending binge and and anti business policies.

Giving him cover by focusing on the circumstances of his birth is counter productive.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zoom-boing said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A COLB is a birth certificate you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.
> 
> A BC is what they give your mother. It has your footprints and her thumbprints. It has signatures of all witnesses. It's far different than a COLB. However if for whatever reason you lose your actual BC, they give you a COLB. I know, I lost my original BC in a fire and cannot get a copy. They issued me a COLB which is a legal document you can use as identification for anything.
> 
> The actual BC is what the birfers wanted to see, not yet another COLB. Why now are there two COLBs?
> 
> Obama should have left this alone. Instead he has given them nothing but new weapons. I'm not a birfer, have been fighting them since early 2008, and I see this as a huge mistake for Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have my birth certificate, from the hospital where I was born.  On the back . . . my footprints and my mother's thumbprints _aren't there_!  OMG, I wasn't really born!
> 
> The hub's birth certificate has his footprints on the back, as well as his mother's thumbprints.  OMG, I married a real person and he . . . he . . . . didn't.
> 
> All we have for the kids are Certification of Birth forms . . . no footprints or thumbprints on them.  Guess they take after me!
Click to expand...

Gotta look at the era too. Obama =60s. Hawaii BCs in the 60s had the footprints and the thumbprints.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

8537 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, he did it. Saw the document on the morning news. Does anybody actually think that the birthers will FINALLY admit they were wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they won't, since all Obama did was further fuel their fire by releasing not a BC, but yet another COLB..
> 
> Now there are two of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The document released today is his official long-form birth certificate.
Click to expand...

It is not. It is a COLB.


----------



## slukasiewski

8537 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, he did it. Saw the document on the morning news. Does anybody actually think that the birthers will FINALLY admit they were wrong???
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they won't, since all Obama did was further fuel their fire by releasing not a BC, but yet another COLB..
> 
> Now there are two of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The document released today is his official long-form birth certificate.
Click to expand...


Sure it is... LOL!


----------



## Anachronism

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Even if he wasn't born here Obama is the President and there is no way you will get Eric Holder to prosecute the case so all you "Birthers" out there just drop the issue.



I've got a better idea.... How about we use it as an issue to forment violent revolution against the government in order to return this country to its proper social and moral roots?


----------



## Zoom-boing

slukasiewski said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, he did it. Saw the document on the morning news. Does anybody actually think that the birthers will FINALLY admit they were wrong??? Yeah, and The Beatles really didn't have any talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another "Certificate of Live Birth" - not the actual birth certificate. Nothing to get too thrilled about. I think this new COLB is a fake... have to wait until Trump certifies it.
Click to expand...


Trump's an expert on real or fake COLB's?


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The actual BC is what the birfers wanted to see, not yet another COLB. Why now are there two COLBs?
> 
> Obama should have left this alone. Instead he has given them nothing but new weapons. I'm not a birfer, have been fighting them since early 2008, and I see this as a huge mistake for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama fell for Trump's Trolling.
> 
> He's lost control of the narrative and is now in damage control mode to remove this issue so it doesn't come up during the campaign.   I suspect the recent poll was the tipping point.
Click to expand...


The left is cheering that this proves he's honest when in fact all it proves is Obama makes a living being deceptive. 

I think he enjoys the turmoil that surrounds him. 

And to think he somehow bought an award for transparity a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mr. Shaman said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was money well spent.... at least he paid out of his own pocket to keep it hidden. And now, let's see your college records, Mr O.
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if some *Bimbo*, like *you*, would *RECOGNIZE* a college-record*!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*GROW-UP*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....you fuckin' pinheads!!!!​
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should take your own advice, boy.


----------



## slukasiewski

Zoom-boing said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, he did it. Saw the document on the morning news. Does anybody actually think that the birthers will FINALLY admit they were wrong??? Yeah, and The Beatles really didn't have any talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just another "Certificate of Live Birth" - not the actual birth certificate. Nothing to get too thrilled about. I think this new COLB is a fake... have to wait until Trump certifies it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump's an expert on real or fake COLB's?
Click to expand...


He has people do that for him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Look at block 21 center bottom of both documents
Shouldn't both have the same signiture since both documents came from the same county and same hospital?
This the link to obama's long form document butI will add the image within the post
President Obama's Long Form Birth Certificate | TPM Document Collection


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


Donald Trump:


Real estate mogul Donald Trump's latest claim about President Obama's birth certificate is that it's missing.

"Well I've been told very recently, Anderson, that the birth certificate is missing," Trump told CNN's Anderson Cooper Monday. "I've been told that it's not there or it doesn't exist. And if that's the case it's a big problem."

Trump: 'I've Been Told the Birth Certificate Is Missing' - Donald Trump - Fox Nation​

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBHYVm54AyY]YouTube - Trump To CNN: Obama's Birth Certificate Is Missing - 4/25/11[/ame]





From WW

To DT

Save your money, your campaign is toast now.

Good luck.

WW



>>>>


----------



## Two Thumbs

Two Thumbs said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
Click to expand...



Called it!!

Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.


----------



## 8537

Midnight Marauder said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they won't, since all Obama did was further fuel their fire by releasing not a BC, but yet another COLB..
> 
> Now there are two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The document released today is his official long-form birth certificate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not. It is a COLB.
Click to expand...


The long-form certificate of live birth is the state of Hawaii's certification of birth, their _birth certificate._

You and Jerome Corsi could look this up, if you cared to.


----------



## 8537

Anachronism said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he wasn't born here Obama is the President and there is no way you will get Eric Holder to prosecute the case so all you "Birthers" out there just drop the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a better idea.... How about we use it as an issue to forment violent revolution against the government in order to return this country to its proper social and moral roots?
Click to expand...


That would be great!  Then we could return to our proper moral roots.  You know, like returning people like Obama's family to the plantation.

What a great moral period that was!


----------



## Robert

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Even if he wasn't born here Obama is the President and there is no way you will get Eric Holder to prosecute the case so all you "Birthers" out there just drop the issue.
> 
> Yes I understand he released another COLB today and yes I know the issues.  Its different than the other one and the signatures don't match but that doesn't matter.  Its NEVER going anywhere so just get off the subject already.
> 
> We have way more important things to press our politicians on.  Lets get on with the debt, defecit, and shitty economy already and leave these stupid issues that aren't ever going anywhere alone.
> 
> For the love of America please just stop and focus on the debt, defecit, jobs, and the 2012 election already.
> 
> Thanks for thinking about it.



IMO had Obama taken steps to answer this when it was first became an issue it would have died right then and there. 

However he didn't and this issue has taken on a life of its own that has little to do with the original premise that he wasn't a natural born citizen. 

Now the American people are looking at this issue knowing full well there's a bit of phlonary going on far too many question's and a man who is very hesitant to answer those questions. This Monster is Obama's making he thought himself far above that of the mere voters of this Nation.........Ya come to find out ...not so much


----------



## Zoom-boing

Midnight Marauder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not.
> 
> A BC is what they give your mother. It has your footprints and her thumbprints. It has signatures of all witnesses. It's far different than a COLB. However if for whatever reason you lose your actual BC, they give you a COLB. I know, I lost my original BC in a fire and cannot get a copy. They issued me a COLB which is a legal document you can use as identification for anything.
> 
> The actual BC is what the birfers wanted to see, not yet another COLB. Why now are there two COLBs?
> 
> Obama should have left this alone. Instead he has given them nothing but new weapons. I'm not a birfer, have been fighting them since early 2008, and I see this as a huge mistake for Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my birth certificate, from the hospital where I was born.  On the back . . . my footprints and my mother's thumbprints _aren't there_!  OMG, I wasn't really born!
> 
> The hub's birth certificate has his footprints on the back, as well as his mother's thumbprints.  OMG, I married a real person and he . . . he . . . . didn't.
> 
> All we have for the kids are Certification of Birth forms . . . no footprints or thumbprints on them.  Guess they take after me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta look at the era too. Obama =60s. Hawaii BCs in the 60s had the footprints and the thumbprints.
Click to expand...


Hubs and I are the same age, born two months apart, 1960 in the Philadelphia area.

I have no footprints/thumbprints on my bc; he does.

Means?  Absolutely nothing.  I probably screamed when they tried to ink me.  lol

Somewhere the kids are inked and on a form.  Hopefully.  The hospital did charge us $300 for a circumcision . . . . on our daughter!  Hey, mistakes happen.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

8537 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The document released today is his official long-form birth certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not. It is a COLB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The long-form certificate of live birth is the state of Hawaii's certification of birth, their _birth certificate._
> 
> You and Jerome Corsi could look this up, if you cared to.
Click to expand...

For all LEGAL standards, Yes it is.

That is not what the birfers are saying. They are saying they want to see the ORIGINAL BC.... That the President cannot get because he lost it over time, just like me. THIS is the issue and because it is the issue, Obama damaged himself further today be re-releasing what he's already released.

I am merely telling you what the birfers are going to say, not what I believe. I believe Obama's COLBS are perfectly legitimate proof of his birth in Hawaii. The birfers believe they are faked. I do not.

Understand now?


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Look at block 21 center bottom of both documents
> Shouldn't both have the same signiture since both documents came from the same county and same hospital?
> This the link to obama's long form document butI will add the image within the post
> President Obama's Long Form Birth Certificate | TPM Document Collection



No, they should be different since different people processed the copy.


----------



## Anachronism

8537 said:


> That would be great!  Then we could return to our proper moral roots.  You know, like returning people like Obama's family to the plantation.
> 
> What a great moral period that was!



Despite the slavery issue, it was a much more moral and values oriented period of time than what we live in now. I'm not a fan of race-based servitude and never have been; but outside of that the United States was a much better place in 1859 or even 1895 than it is in 2011 so far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Zoom-boing said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my birth certificate, from the hospital where I was born.  On the back . . . my footprints and my mother's thumbprints _aren't there_!  OMG, I wasn't really born!
> 
> The hub's birth certificate has his footprints on the back, as well as his mother's thumbprints.  OMG, I married a real person and he . . . he . . . . didn't.
> 
> All we have for the kids are Certification of Birth forms . . . no footprints or thumbprints on them.  Guess they take after me!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta look at the era too. Obama =60s. Hawaii BCs in the 60s had the footprints and the thumbprints.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hubs and I are the same age, born two months apart, 1960 in the Philadelphia area.
> 
> I have no footprints/thumbprints on my bc; he does.
> 
> Means?  Absolutely nothing.  I probably screamed when they tried to ink me.  lol
> 
> Somewhere the kids are inked and on a form.  Hopefully.  The hospital did charge us $300 for a circumcision . . . . on our daughter!  Hey, mistakes happen.
Click to expand...

When/if you lose that document, you can never get a copy of it. They will give you a COLB instead.

Anecdotal stuff is one thing, actual fact is totally another.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ernie S. said:


> Mr. Shaman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was money well spent.... at least he paid out of his own pocket to keep it hidden. And now, let's see your college records, Mr O.
> 
> 
> 
> ....As if some *Bimbo*, like *you*, would *RECOGNIZE* a college-record*!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's time to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....*GROW-UP*....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....you fuckin' pinheads!!!!​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should take your own advice, boy.
Click to expand...

Calling that oxygen-thief "boy" is a compliment. 

Mr. Shitman is not even a human fucking being. 

He's just a mass of worthless grabastic after-birth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Called it!!
> 
> Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.
Click to expand...

Why is the local registrar signture differant on one document then the other document, when they were both filed in the same county?


----------



## 8537

Midnight Marauder said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not. It is a COLB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The long-form certificate of live birth is the state of Hawaii's certification of birth, their _birth certificate._
> 
> You and Jerome Corsi could look this up, if you cared to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For all LEGAL standards, Yes it is.
> 
> That is not what the birfers are saying. They are saying they want to see the ORIGINAL BC.... That the President cannot get because he lost it over time, just like me. THIS is the issue and because it is the issue, Obama damaged himself further today be re-releasing what he's already released.
> 
> I am merely telling you what the birfers are going to say, not what I believe. I believe Obama's COLBS are perfectly legitimate proof of his birth in Hawaii. The birfers believe they are faked. I do not.
> 
> Understand now?
Click to expand...


I understand what you're saying, I'm just saying you're wrong.   The document produced today is his legal certification of birth, his birth certificate. 

I don't care what the birfers are going to say.  They are irrelevant and only strengthen Obama's position.


----------



## del

xsited1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
Click to expand...


bullshit

familiarize yourself with this concept. unless LTC fuckwit was reporting directly to obama, he had no right to question legal orders received from his immediate superior.

Command hierarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

if i'd been on the court, i'd have thrown the grandstanding prick in leavenworth for as long as the UCMJ allowed.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

8537 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long-form certificate of live birth is the state of Hawaii's certification of birth, their _birth certificate._
> 
> You and Jerome Corsi could look this up, if you cared to.
> 
> 
> 
> For all LEGAL standards, Yes it is.
> 
> That is not what the birfers are saying. They are saying they want to see the ORIGINAL BC.... That the President cannot get because he lost it over time, just like me. THIS is the issue and because it is the issue, Obama damaged himself further today be re-releasing what he's already released.
> 
> I am merely telling you what the birfers are going to say, not what I believe. I believe Obama's COLBS are perfectly legitimate proof of his birth in Hawaii. The birfers believe they are faked. I do not.
> 
> Understand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, I'm just saying you're wrong.   The document produced today is his legal certification of birth, his birth certificate.
> 
> I don't care what the birfers are going to say.  They are irrelevant and only strengthen Obama's position.
Click to expand...

It is NOT his birth certificate. It is his COLB, and it is perfectly legal identification and proof of birth, has all the 5W's and the H.

The actual BC is a totally different document.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at block 21 center bottom of both documents
> Shouldn't both have the same signiture since both documents came from the same county and same hospital?
> This the link to obama's long form document butI will add the image within the post
> President Obama's Long Form Birth Certificate | TPM Document Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they should be different since different people processed the copy.
Click to expand...


In ahighly populated county I would agree but Hawaii at the time was not highly populated and would not have more than one local registrar, in each county of the state.


----------



## rightwinger

God...Lakin must feel like a Moron

Went to prison because he did not think Obama was a legitimate president. 

Damn...I love it when bad things happen to stupid people


----------



## Two Thumbs

VaYank5150 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Comply with this soldier's request"??????  Do you understand how the military chain of command system works?  "Requests" flow DOWN the chain, not up.
Click to expand...


Not true.

Requests go up the chain.  Orders come down.

Enlisted had "Special request" forms, and we had to fill it out in a very specific fashion.

ex;  I respectfully request too....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

8537 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The long-form certificate of live birth is the state of Hawaii's certification of birth, their _birth certificate._
> 
> You and Jerome Corsi could look this up, if you cared to.
> 
> 
> 
> For all LEGAL standards, Yes it is.
> 
> That is not what the birfers are saying. They are saying they want to see the ORIGINAL BC.... That the President cannot get because he lost it over time, just like me. THIS is the issue and because it is the issue, Obama damaged himself further today be re-releasing what he's already released.
> 
> I am merely telling you what the birfers are going to say, not what I believe. I believe Obama's COLBS are perfectly legitimate proof of his birth in Hawaii. The birfers believe they are faked. I do not.
> 
> Understand now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand what you're saying, I'm just saying you're wrong.   The document produced today is his legal certification of birth, his birth certificate.
> 
> I don't care what the birfers are going to say.  They are irrelevant and only strengthen Obama's position.
Click to expand...

The actual BC is a very decorative, celebratory-type souvinir document that is also a legal document. THIS is what the birfers want to see, and there is no way Obama can produce it if it's lost.

He can't do it any more than I can.


----------



## Ernie S.

Anachronism said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he wasn't born here Obama is the President and there is no way you will get Eric Holder to prosecute the case so all you "Birthers" out there just drop the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a better idea.... How about we use it as an issue to forment violent revolution against the government in order to return this country to its proper social and moral roots?
Click to expand...


Sounds like a fall back position to me. Of course I'd rather the revolution be fought with votes than bullets.


----------



## DiamondDave

I did not get to refuse orders in order to check my SFC's birth cert, or MAJ's birth cert or anything else of the sort...

This soldier was pulling a stunt.. and rightfully got punished for it


----------



## HUGGY

MarcATL said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc, not all Reps believe in the birther BS and some will vote for OL'BO regardless of that issue.
> 
> As for why politicians do what they do?? Self interest big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're suggesting that you believe that you believe that there are Republicans out there now that would actually vote for Obama?!??
> 
> Really? How do you figure that?
> 
> Also, HOW would Bachmann find walking this thing back to be in her self-interest? That doesn't make sense. She's spent about 2+ years INVESTING in the Birther nonsense to trump up her base. Wouldn't suddenly walking this nonsense back now be more hurtful?
> 
> I struggle to see the logic in your statements Claudette.
> 
> Help me out here.
Click to expand...


I voted for Obama and if my party doesn't come up with a responsible candidate will probably have to reluctantly vote for him again.  As much as I would love to see a Eisenhower or Goldwater type show up all we seem to back are crazy religious ideologues any more.  It is very discouraging.  I will never vote for a Morman.  I don't do cult Christians.  It is better for the country to have an intelligent even if mediocre middle of the road Dem as POTUS caretaker of the White House than another leader that worships the top 1% and pisses on the middle class. 

So many have forgotten that the middle class is the true strength of our nation.  They are not going to make wealth and take their winnings elsewhere.  They, when given the opportunity and education, are the true innovators.  They start and build the small businesses that turn into bigger businesses that do most of the meaningful hiring and local spending.  They are the ones with the fire in their bellies to get ahead.  When the middle class prospers we all prosper.


----------



## mudwhistle

'





Two Thumbs said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Called it!!
> 
> Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.
Click to expand...


I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time. 

The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago. 

Why all the massive waste of time and money?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

mudwhistle said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called it!!
> 
> Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm satified. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> Why all the massive waste of time and money?
Click to expand...

You don't understand, this doesn't end it. It merely builds a bigger fire under it.

It was a huge mistake by Obama today.


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> God...Lakin must feel like a Moron
> 
> Went to prison because he did not think Obama was a legitimate president.
> 
> Damn...I love it when bad things happen to stupid people



My Dad had a saying;

The stoopid will be punished.  Again and again and again.


If douch was and enlisted man, court marshal would have been a breeze after the other enlisted were done with him.


----------



## VaYank5150

Two Thumbs said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Comply with this soldier's request"??????  Do you understand how the military chain of command system works?  "Requests" flow DOWN the chain, not up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Requests go up the chain.  Orders come down.
> 
> Enlisted had "Special request" forms, and we had to fill it out in a very specific fashion.
> 
> ex;  I respectfully request too....
Click to expand...


Summarily followed by a "screw you"?


----------



## Anachronism

Ernie S. said:


> Sounds like a fall back position to me. Of course I'd rather the revolution be fought with votes than bullets.



I'm not a fan of "voting" revolutions. Too many emotions involved and too many stupid people being allowed to have a say. Bullets don't get emotionally involved in the situation. They just do their job quickly and efficiently.


----------



## Barb

For fuck sake. His MOTHER was a US citizen. He could have been born on MARS, people.
This is such a non-issue.


----------



## HUGGY

Anachronism said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fall back position to me. Of course I'd rather the revolution be fought with votes than bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of "voting" revolutions. Too many emotions involved and too many stupid people being allowed to have a say. Bullets don't get emotionally involved in the situation. They just do their job quickly and efficiently.
Click to expand...


What the Fuck is THAT supposed to mean?  You are just not wired right are you.  I dare say you are crazier than I am...That's really saying something.   Hey!  If you are going to go "Postal"..Start on "K" street in DC...THAT is where the real "revolution" needs to begin.


----------



## del

Anachronism said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a fall back position to me. Of course I'd rather the revolution be fought with votes than bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of "voting" revolutions. Too many emotions involved and too many stupid people being allowed to have a say. Bullets don't get emotionally involved in the situation. They just do their job quickly and efficiently.
Click to expand...


you remain a complete fucking idiot.


----------



## geauxtohell

MarcATL said:


> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?



The birthers will absolutely not drop the issue.  Ever.  

This has never been about the birth certificate.


----------



## TheBrain

Barb said:


> For fuck sake. His MOTHER was a US citizen. He could have been born on MARS, people.
> This is such a non-issue.



Yes, just a lot of hoo ha from people who either don't understand the citizenship laws, likely, or just don't care if it doesn't fit their own agenda, also likely.

At this point, who even cares? Obama is a bad President and it has NOTHING to do with where he was born. Continuously bringing it up does nothing but divert attention from the real issues.


----------



## xsited1

Barb said:


> For fuck sake. His MOTHER was a US citizen. He could have been born on MARS, people.
> This is such a non-issue.



Do you have proof that he was born on Mars?


----------



## Zoom-boing

xsited1 said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> For fuck sake. His MOTHER was a US citizen. He could have been born on MARS, people.
> This is such a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have proof that he was born on Mars?
Click to expand...


I think the hospitals had to shut down due to insufficient staffing.


----------



## Two Thumbs

mudwhistle said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called it!!
> 
> Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> *Why all the massive waste of time and money*?
Click to expand...


For a big re-election pay off.

Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.

I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.


----------



## Two Thumbs

VaYank5150 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Comply with this soldier's request"??????  Do you understand how the military chain of command system works?  "Requests" flow DOWN the chain, not up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.
> 
> Requests go up the chain.  Orders come down.
> 
> Enlisted had "Special request" forms, and we had to fill it out in a very specific fashion.
> 
> ex;  I respectfully request too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Summarily followed by a "screw you"?
Click to expand...


I only had to reqs turned down.

One was denied by my Div Chief initially, but was approved when my LPO got my back.
Another was denied by my XO.

The rest mostly flew through.  Moral is very important.


----------



## xsited1

Two Thumbs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called it!!
> 
> Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> *Why all the massive waste of time and money*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
Click to expand...


You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?

(And just so you know, I'm not a 'birther'.  I just don't believe the average citizen will ever know.)


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?


I'll answer this:

Because there is NO way the GOP governor of Hawaii lets Obama get away with what he released today, if it wasn't a legitimate, official state of Hawaii document.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Two Thumbs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called it!!
> 
> Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> *Why all the massive waste of time and money*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
Click to expand...


He still doesn't get that the American people are paying attention to his policies, what he is (or isn't) doing, does he?  He still thinks we're all asheep at the wheel.


----------



## Two Thumbs

xsited1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> *Why all the massive waste of time and money*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> (And just so you know, I'm not a 'birther'.  I just don't believe the average citizen will ever know.)
Click to expand...


http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/MSNBC/Sections/NEWS/A_Politics/longformbirthcertificate.pdf


if that's not enough, then I'm not a citizen either cuz that looks almost exactly like the one I got a few weeks ago.


----------



## Republicrat

xsited1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> *Why all the massive waste of time and money*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> (And just so you know, I'm not a 'birther'.  I just don't believe the average citizen will ever know.)
Click to expand...


I think the main point is that there isn't a single shred of evidence that he was born elsewhere.

He's said Hawaii is his birthplace as long as he's been a public figure.  There shouldn't be a reason to dispute it without some kind of evidence.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Barb said:


> For fuck sake. His MOTHER was a US citizen. He could have been born on MARS, people.
> This is such a non-issue.




Actually this is not true.  You should review the Immigration and Naturalization Act of 1952 which was the applicable law at the time.  If you don't care to research that then I refer you to the United States Code Title 8 Section 1401 which defines when a citizen and a foreign national have a child outside of U.S. Territory and the citizenship status of that child.

It is possible for a citizen to give birth outside this country and for the child to not be a citizen at birth.


>>>>


----------



## xsited1

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer this:
> 
> Because there is NO way the GOP governor of Hawaii lets Obama get away with what he released today, if it wasn't a legitimate, official state of Hawaii document.
Click to expand...


Insufficient.  Hawaii and the US have a vested interested in ensuring that Obama is 'legal'.  But hey, "you can trust me, I'm from the government."


----------



## geauxtohell

Obama releases original long-form birth certificate - CNN.com

This thread serves as the official site for you to explain to us why this current development still is not sufficient evidence for you to accept that Obama was born in Hawaii.  

May the birther movement live on!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

xsited1 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer this:
> 
> Because there is NO way the GOP governor of Hawaii lets Obama get away with what he released today, if it wasn't a legitimate, official state of Hawaii document.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insufficient.  Hawaii and the US have a vested interested in ensuring that Obama is 'legal'.  But hey, "you can trust me, I'm from the government."
Click to expand...

It's sufficient for me, because of what a large conspiracy it would be, if not legitimate.

Too many possible "whistleblowers" involved.


----------



## xsited1

Two Thumbs said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> (And just so you know, I'm not a 'birther'.  I just don't believe the average citizen will ever know.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/i/MSNBC/Sections/NEWS/A_Politics/longformbirthcertificate.pdf
> 
> 
> if that's not enough, then I'm not a citizen either cuz that looks almost exactly like the one I got a few weeks ago.
Click to expand...


That's what I thought and thanks for answering.  What you have pointed out is that if the government provides a document that says you were born at a certain location, that's sufficient and should not be questioned.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Zoom-boing said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> *Why all the massive waste of time and money*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He still doesn't get that the American people are paying attention to his policies, what he is (or isn't) doing, does he?  He still thinks we're all asheep at the wheel.
Click to expand...


America is split  40-20-40
Right-center-Left

10 of the center will probably vote big 0, 10 won't.

all big 0 needs to do is convice a few fence sitters that the R is nutso, and he wins.

the timeing of all this is so very Machevalian.  Honestly, I'm impressed.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer this:
> 
> Because there is NO way the GOP governor of Hawaii lets Obama get away with what he released today, if it wasn't a legitimate, official state of Hawaii document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insufficient.  Hawaii and the US have a vested interested in ensuring that Obama is 'legal'.  But hey, "you can trust me, I'm from the government."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's sufficient for me, because of what a large conspiracy it would be, if not legitimate.
> 
> Too many possible "whistleblowers" involved.
Click to expand...


The person that proves big 0 is not a citizen be set for 3 lives.


----------



## High_Gravity

This whole birth certificate thing was stupid and stank of racism, if Obamas father was a white man from Denmark or the UK I doubt any motherfuckin body would be asking for a bloody birth certficate.


----------



## xsited1

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer this:
> 
> Because there is NO way the GOP governor of Hawaii lets Obama get away with what he released today, if it wasn't a legitimate, official state of Hawaii document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insufficient.  Hawaii and the US have a vested interested in ensuring that Obama is 'legal'.  But hey, "you can trust me, I'm from the government."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's sufficient for me, because of what a large conspiracy it would be, if not legitimate.
> 
> Too many possible "whistleblowers" involved.
Click to expand...


I agree, although I've seen cover-ups, especially during Clinton's campaign and Presidency, that have remained intact.  Can you imagine the fall-out there would be if Obama was ineligible?  That simply cannot happen.


----------



## mudwhistle

Midnight Marauder said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called it!!
> 
> Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm satified. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> Why all the massive waste of time and money?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't understand, this doesn't end it. It merely builds a bigger fire under it.
> 
> It was a huge mistake by Obama today.
Click to expand...


Me thinks he's trying another one of his distraction campaigns. 

What else is about to happen?

The Fed is talking today. 

His new racist pastor is becoming a story.
Why does he bother? If he admitted he was a communist or a Muslim, crack-addict or Gay, the press and the left would simply cheer him.


----------



## geauxtohell

I don't have time to read this whole thread today, but eventually, when I do; it's going to be funny to watch the "I am not a birther but" crowd scurrying around.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

High_Gravity said:


> This whole birth certificate thing was stupid and stank of racism, if Obamas father was a white man from Denmark or the UK I doubt any motherfuckin body would be asking for a bloody birth certficate.


You should have told Hillary that, when she started this issue.


----------



## geauxtohell

AllieBaba said:


> How sad is a person who thinks that everything is racially motivated?
> 
> Sad.



How idiotic is a person that thinks this wasn't racially motivated?


----------



## xsited1

Two Thumbs said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insufficient.  Hawaii and the US have a vested interested in ensuring that Obama is 'legal'.  But hey, "you can trust me, I'm from the government."
> 
> 
> 
> It's sufficient for me, because of what a large conspiracy it would be, if not legitimate.
> 
> Too many possible "whistleblowers" involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person that proves big 0 is not a citizen be set for 3 lives.
Click to expand...


Let me complete this sentence for you:

The person that proves big 0 is not a citizen will be assassinated long before the truth got out.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Republicrat said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> (And just so you know, I'm not a 'birther'.  I just don't believe the average citizen will ever know.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the main point is that there isn't a single shred of evidence that he was born elsewhere.
> 
> He's said Hawaii is his birthplace as long as he's been a public figure.  There shouldn't be a reason to dispute it without some kind of evidence.
Click to expand...


So obama has told the turth once in his life? when was that? He lies and that is enough reason not to belkieve him


----------



## High_Gravity

So the birth certificate is out in the open and people are still questioning it? wow.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> FINALLY NOW ALL THAT IS LEFT IS TO VERIFY THAT THIS ISN'T A FRAUDULENT DOCUMENT
> 
> WH releases Obama birth certificate. on Twitpic



/\  This is a good example of the birther cognitive dissonance.  Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.  Now the standard is to "prove it's real".  The bar will continued to be raised.

At any rate, I am pissed at Obama for giving in to the stupid birthers, but I see the logic.  He has essentially called their bluff on the whole "Just show us the BC" mentality.  Now as their demands get stranger and strangers, the American people will recognize the movement for what it truly is.   

A bunch of fucking bigots who can't accept that their President isn't lily white.


----------



## geauxtohell

High_Gravity said:


> So the birth certificate is out in the open and people are still questioning it? wow.



Is that mock surprise?  Because if yo are truly surprised, I have a bridge in Arizona to sell you.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

geauxtohell said:


> Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.


Actually, he has not. He merely re-issued the same document. A COLB, not a BC.


----------



## geauxtohell

Midnight Marauder said:


> ]You should have told Hillary that, when she started this issue.



That's bunk, and I've been following this issue from the onset.  Hillary might have made some gestures about this issue during the primary, but to credit her with the "birth of the birther" movement is idiotic.


----------



## rightwinger

geauxtohell said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the birth certificate is out in the open and people are still questioning it? wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that mock surprise?  Because if yo are truly surprised, I have a bridge in Arizona to sell you.
Click to expand...


Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## geauxtohell

Midnight Marauder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he has not. He merely re-issued the same document. A COLB, not a BC.
Click to expand...


Oh, is that the talking point now?  Are we still holding out for the "long form vault copy" or whatever the fuck?


----------



## High_Gravity

geauxtohell said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the birth certificate is out in the open and people are still questioning it? wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that mock surprise?  Because if yo are truly surprised, I have a bridge in Arizona to sell you.
Click to expand...


It is a mock surprise, he should have never released it because it appears that no one is satisfied anyways.


----------



## JamesInFlorida

Oh this is so funny watching all the birthers scramble and either drastically reach.

I've said it before, I'll say it again-this whole thing is just the far right's pathetic plan to make themselves feel better, and feel like they actually have a shot at getting Obama impeached.

Props to the right/republicans who denounce this as sheer stupidity (and I know you guys/gals have been saying it from the start). We need to focus on big issues, and not the meaningless ones based on conspiracy theories. If you want to get rid of Obama-do it the realistic way-vote him out in 2012. You wont do it by focusing on BS, focus on the areas he's done a bad job on. You have quite a bit to choose from.

Obama is just as American as anybody posting on these boards. Now I know that ruffles a lot of feathers, and you may not want to believe it-but doesn't make it any less true. A lot of people need to get their heads out of the sand with the "dems want America to fail", or the "repubs want America to fail". It doesn't do your side any good when you say that.


----------



## mudwhistle

Now if we could just get Obama to produce a serious budget proposal.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

geauxtohell said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]You should have told Hillary that, when she started this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's bunk, and I've been following this issue from the onset.  Hillary might have made some gestures about this issue during the primary, but to credit her with the "birth of the birther" movement is idiotic.
Click to expand...

Obama said so as well, just today.

I have been FIGHTING the birfers since day one. This issue originated with the Clinton campaign. The PUMAS ran with it.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

geauxtohell said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he has not. He merely re-issued the same document. A COLB, not a BC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, is that the talking point now?  Are we still holding out for the "long form vault copy" or whatever the fuck?
Click to expand...

I'm not. I am and always was satisfied with the COLB. I am telling you what this latest release will make the birfers say. Read back in this thread, where I explained that twice before already.

I am well known here and elsewhere is a enemy of the birfers.


----------



## geauxtohell

JamesInFlorida said:


> Oh this is so funny watching all the birthers scramble and either drastically reach.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again-this whole thing is just the far right's pathetic plan to make themselves feel better, and feel like they actually have a shot at getting Obama impeached.
> 
> Props to the right/republicans who denounce this as sheer stupidity (and I know you guys/gals have been saying it from the start). We need to focus on big issues, and not the meaningless ones based on conspiracy theories. If you want to get rid of Obama-do it the realistic way-vote him out in 2012. You wont do it by focusing on BS, focus on the areas he's done a bad job on. You have quite a bit to choose from.
> 
> Obama is just as American as anybody posting on these boards. Now I know that ruffles a lot of feathers, and you may not want to believe it-but doesn't make it any less true. A lot of people need to get their heads out of the sand with the "dems want America to fail", or the "repubs want America to fail". It doesn't do your side any good when you say that.



This isn't going to change anything in regards to the birthers.

Once you realize that this has never been about the birth certificate, it all makes so much more sense.  

This is about a bunch of fucking bigots seized by cognitive dissonance that refuses to allow them to accept that a black man (or 1/2 black man) could be chosen by their countrymen to lead the nation.  At the heart of it is the erroding sense of security that many people in "white America" feel as minorities are moving away from becoming minorities.  

People do strange things in the name of xenophobia.  Look at the "Know Nothing" movement and what the Irish and Italians had to deal with when they arrived in this country.


----------



## Immanuel

VaYank5150 said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, politically speaking, why would Obama do this now.  Polls already show that Americans do not care about the birthers or even birther candidates for the GOP.  The longer they can waste their time focusing on the bullshit, the better it is for Obama.
Click to expand...


Just at a guess, we are about to jump into the next campaign.  Presenting this now, makes the "Birthers" look a little bit more foolish.  Soon they will be complaining that it is not enough... oh wait, I suppose that has already started.

Immie


----------



## geauxtohell

Midnight Marauder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]You should have told Hillary that, when she started this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's bunk, and I've been following this issue from the onset.  Hillary might have made some gestures about this issue during the primary, but to credit her with the "birth of the birther" movement is idiotic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama said so as well, just today.
> 
> I have been FIGHTING the birfers since day one. This issue originated with the Clinton campaign. The PUMAS ran with it.
Click to expand...


The issue originated with Phil Berg who is a Clintonista, but is not, in fact, Hillary Clinton.  That's about as close as you can get.  

The PUMA dumbasses are just the dixiecrat leftovers who weren't smart enough to jump onto Nixon's Southern Strategy.  

Do you think they supported Hillary because of her political views?  Hell no.


----------



## Two Thumbs

rightwinger said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the birth certificate is out in the open and people are still questioning it? wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that mock surprise?  Because if yo are truly surprised, I have a bridge in Arizona to sell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who'd a thunk it?
Click to expand...


Me.

called it on page one.

It's a conspiracy now.

So no amount of proof, literally nothing, will stop this until he is out of Ofc, and even then people will keep it going.

Krist there are still people that think we never landed on the moon, there was a 2nd shooter, Elvis and Bruce Lee are still alive.


----------



## geauxtohell

Two Thumbs said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that mock surprise?  Because if yo are truly surprised, I have a bridge in Arizona to sell you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me.
> 
> called it on page one.
> 
> It's a conspiracy now.
> 
> So no amount of proof, literally nothing, will stop this until he is out of Ofc, and even then people will keep it going.
> 
> Krist there are still people that think we never landed on the moon, there was a 2nd shooter, Elvis and Bruce Lee are still alive.
Click to expand...


"Conspiracy now"???????????


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY NOW ALL THAT IS LEFT IS TO VERIFY THAT THIS ISN'T A FRAUDULENT DOCUMENT
> 
> WH releases Obama birth certificate. on Twitpic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\  This is a good example of the birther cognitive dissonance.  Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.  Now the standard is to "prove it's real".  The bar will continued to be raised.
> 
> At any rate, I am pissed at Obama for giving in to the stupid birthers, but I see the logic.  He has essentially called their bluff on the whole "Just show us the BC" mentality.  Now as their demands get stranger and strangers, the American people will recognize the movement for what it truly is.
> 
> A bunch of fucking bigots who can't accept that their President isn't lily white.
Click to expand...


So we're supposed to accept this document from a liar who drug his feet? I've already picked out one thing wrong with the document. But that won't stop you from believing this document is a true certified documentof obama's birth.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY NOW ALL THAT IS LEFT IS TO VERIFY THAT THIS ISN'T A FRAUDULENT DOCUMENT
> 
> WH releases Obama birth certificate. on Twitpic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\  This is a good example of the birther cognitive dissonance.  Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.  Now the standard is to "prove it's real".  The bar will continued to be raised.
> 
> At any rate, I am pissed at Obama for giving in to the stupid birthers, but I see the logic.  He has essentially called their bluff on the whole "Just show us the BC" mentality.  Now as their demands get stranger and strangers, the American people will recognize the movement for what it truly is.
> 
> A bunch of fucking bigots who can't accept that their President isn't lily white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to accept this document from a liar who drug his feet? I've already picked out one thing wrong with the document. But that won't stop you from believing this document is a true certified documentof obama's birth.
Click to expand...


I accepted Hawaii's confirmation of the original COLB.  

You are a classic example of birther stupidity and you basically put a fine point on the very things we have been saying all along.  

Thank you for being such a wonderful specimen who what we have all claimed would happen if Obama caved on the COLB thing.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

geauxtohell said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's bunk, and I've been following this issue from the onset.  Hillary might have made some gestures about this issue during the primary, but to credit her with the "birth of the birther" movement is idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said so as well, just today.
> 
> I have been FIGHTING the birfers since day one. This issue originated with the Clinton campaign. The PUMAS ran with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue originated with Phil Berg who is a Clintonista, but is not, in fact, Hillary Clinton.  That's about as close as you can get.
> 
> The PUMA dumbasses are just the dixiecrat leftovers who weren't smart enough to jump onto Nixon's Southern Strategy.
> 
> Do you think they supported Hillary because of her political views?  Hell no.
Click to expand...

Berg wasn't the first, but he too got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign.


----------



## BlindBoo

And how much money have the state wasted trying to pass the anti-Obama Birther bills?  I'm sure some good pseudo-cons have already blamed the President for this too.


----------



## NYcarbineer

xsited1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> 
> I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> *Why all the massive waste of time and money*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> (And just so you know, I'm not a 'birther'.  I just don't believe the average citizen will ever know.)
Click to expand...


It's been proven beyond a reasonable doubt.  That's the standard of proof in this country.  He's proven it as well as you could ever prove your own birthplace.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JamesInFlorida said:


> Oh this is so funny watching all the birthers scramble and either drastically reach.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again-this whole thing is just the far right's pathetic plan to make themselves feel better, and feel like they actually have a shot at getting Obama impeached.
> 
> Props to the right/republicans who denounce this as sheer stupidity (and I know you guys/gals have been saying it from the start). We need to focus on big issues, and not the meaningless ones based on conspiracy theories. If you want to get rid of Obama-do it the realistic way-vote him out in 2012. You wont do it by focusing on BS, focus on the areas he's done a bad job on. You have quite a bit to choose from.
> 
> Obama is just as American as anybody posting on these boards. Now I know that ruffles a lot of feathers, and you may not want to believe it-but doesn't make it any less true. A lot of people need to get their heads out of the sand with the "dems want America to fail", or the "repubs want America to fail". It doesn't do your side any good when you say that.





> Props to the right/republicans who denounce this as sheer stupidity (and I know you guys/gals have been saying it from the start). We need to focus on big issues, and not the meaningless ones based on conspiracy theories.


This is one of the stupidist arguments that will ever be used. Can't people muti task do two or three things at one time? If this issue was less important why are you here go to those other big issues if you can't muti task and discuss more than one issue. I've alread=y pointed out one isse with the long form.


----------



## MaggieMae

The Infidel said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama presents the information/documentation you demand he provides?
> 
> State it publicly...yes or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will repeat it again....
> 
> *ITS A DEAD ISSUE.... LET'S DROP IT!*​Stop asking about it.... and stick to some real issues. Such as how are we going to cut the debt. Hell, there are a million more important things Obama needs to answer for. His BC is the least of them as far as I am concerned.
> 
> *Shit.... The Fed is going to hold a press conference for the 1st time in 97 YEARS!!!!!!*
> *why?????*
Click to expand...


You're right. That press conference is historic and far, far more important. Rep for you.


----------



## Two Thumbs

geauxtohell said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who'd a thunk it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me.
> 
> called it on page one.
> 
> It's a conspiracy now.
> 
> So no amount of proof, literally nothing, will stop this until he is out of Ofc, and even then people will keep it going.
> 
> Krist there are still people that think we never landed on the moon, there was a 2nd shooter, Elvis and Bruce Lee are still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Conspiracy now"???????????
Click to expand...




yeah yeah

The last thing he put out was a little thin on info, so I could see where the nuts had something to bitch about.

NOW

Things are very very clear that he's from HI.

so NOW, it's a full blown bag full of nuts.  Anyone that hangs onto this after today is just a nut and can't be cured.


----------



## MaggieMae

Midnight Marauder said:


> I've said for at least three years Obama was waiting for someone important to go out on that birfer limb, so he could saw it off. Surprised at the timing though, this would have made for a great "October Surprise" after a birfer got the GOP nomination.



I think he wants it to stop dominating the cable news cycle. Even MSNBC keeps it going by repeating day in and day out what Trump, et al., have to say. If they really wanted the subject to be stopped, then they're complicit in keeping it going. Duh...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> /\  This is a good example of the birther cognitive dissonance.  Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.  Now the standard is to "prove it's real".  The bar will continued to be raised.
> 
> At any rate, I am pissed at Obama for giving in to the stupid birthers, but I see the logic.  He has essentially called their bluff on the whole "Just show us the BC" mentality.  Now as their demands get stranger and strangers, the American people will recognize the movement for what it truly is.
> 
> A bunch of fucking bigots who can't accept that their President isn't lily white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to accept this document from a liar who drug his feet? I've already picked out one thing wrong with the document. But that won't stop you from believing this document is a true certified documentof obama's birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I accepted Hawaii's confirmation of the original COLB.
> 
> You are a classic example of birther stupidity and you basically put a fine point on the very things we have been saying all along.
> 
> Thank you for being such a wonderful specimen who what we have all claimed would happen if Obama caved on the COLB thing.
Click to expand...


Of course you are. Shouldn't there be one local registrar signing both documents, since they were filled within one day from each other?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

MaggieMae said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said for at least three years Obama was waiting for someone important to go out on that birfer limb, so he could saw it off. Surprised at the timing though, this would have made for a great "October Surprise" after a birfer got the GOP nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants it to stop dominating the cable news cycle. Even MSNBC keeps it going by repeating day in and day out what Trump, et al., have to say. If they really wanted the subject to be stopped, then they're complicit in keeping it going. Duh...
Click to expand...

He's made it worse I'm afraid, with today's action.


----------



## USArmyRetired

Fmr Hawaii Heath Director Chiyome Fukino Told MSNBC Last Week In Interview That Obama's Long Form Was Half-Written



Just last week she told MSNBC when interviewed this:

Ex-Hawaii official denounces 'ludicrous' birther claims - Politics - More politics - msnbc.com


[She found the original birth record, properly numbered, half typed and half handwritten, and signed by the doctor who delivered Obama, located in the files.]

Now what Obama released this morning is not half written. What Obama released this morning has nothing half written on it. There is only 3 written signatures. Something is not right. Governor Albercrombie could only find a written notation. Did Fukino lie to MSNBC about the long form being half written or was she telling the truth?

Here is Obama's long form COLB released this morning. Is it half written?


----------



## California Girl

High_Gravity said:


> This whole birth certificate thing was stupid and stank of racism, if Obamas father was a white man from Denmark or the UK I doubt any motherfuckin body would be asking for a bloody birth certficate.



Actually, I disagree. I think that, if his father was foreign born and his mother had lived outside the US... I am sure it would have been just as big an issue.... however, it is one that certainly had the racists excited.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Zoom-boing said:


> Wonder if he'll release anything else, like his student records.  Not now but at some point.


Another o' the *Buchanan Klan*, are you*??*



> *White Wingers
> Wanna KNOW!!*


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

I like what he said "We have  bigger problem to deal with " unfortunately  he doesn't  know how to fix those problems, he and the progressives with just exacerbate them .


----------



## MaggieMae

Annie said:


> Just weird. He could have shut up all those dingalings a few years ago. Why now?



Because they're still dingalings but with a growing audience. It's clear that the Republicans who would like to announce their candidacy are reluctant to take a stand on that and a few other things for fear of losing support from the dingaling camp, so Obama basically opened the doors wide to let the games begin in earnest. The birth certificate conspiracy theory has actually worked in his favor and probably still would, so you should be thankful he released it which basically sends the signal that it's time to move away from silly politics.


----------



## geauxtohell

Midnight Marauder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said so as well, just today.
> 
> I have been FIGHTING the birfers since day one. This issue originated with the Clinton campaign. The PUMAS ran with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue originated with Phil Berg who is a Clintonista, but is not, in fact, Hillary Clinton.  That's about as close as you can get.
> 
> The PUMA dumbasses are just the dixiecrat leftovers who weren't smart enough to jump onto Nixon's Southern Strategy.
> 
> Do you think they supported Hillary because of her political views?  Hell no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Berg wasn't the first, but he too got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign.
Click to expand...


Who was the first?

Furthermore, you can no more prove that Berg got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign then I can prove that the the moon has a cheese filled center.  

Berg has kept fighting this thing long (albeit ineptly) long after the primary.


----------



## mudwhistle

geauxtohell said:


> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is so funny watching all the birthers scramble and either drastically reach.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again-this whole thing is just the far right's pathetic plan to make themselves feel better, and feel like they actually have a shot at getting Obama impeached.
> 
> Props to the right/republicans who denounce this as sheer stupidity (and I know you guys/gals have been saying it from the start). We need to focus on big issues, and not the meaningless ones based on conspiracy theories. If you want to get rid of Obama-do it the realistic way-vote him out in 2012. You wont do it by focusing on BS, focus on the areas he's done a bad job on. You have quite a bit to choose from.
> 
> Obama is just as American as anybody posting on these boards. Now I know that ruffles a lot of feathers, and you may not want to believe it-but doesn't make it any less true. A lot of people need to get their heads out of the sand with the "dems want America to fail", or the "repubs want America to fail". It doesn't do your side any good when you say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't going to change anything in regards to the birthers.
> 
> Once you realize that this has never been about the birth certificate, it all makes so much more sense.
> 
> This is about a bunch of fucking bigots seized by cognitive dissonance that refuses to allow them to accept that a black man (or 1/2 black man) could be chosen by their countrymen to lead the nation.  At the heart of it is the erroding sense of security that many people in "white America" feel as minorities are moving away from becoming minorities.
> 
> People do strange things in the name of xenophobia.  Look at the "Know Nothing" movement and what the Irish and Italians had to deal with when they arrived in this country.
Click to expand...


Ever think that Obama's actions, not his color, makes so many wonder what country Obama was born in. He acts like he was born in France and wants us to become China.


----------



## hipeter924

Midnight Marauder said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said for at least three years Obama was waiting for someone important to go out on that birfer limb, so he could saw it off. Surprised at the timing though, this would have made for a great "October Surprise" after a birfer got the GOP nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he wants it to stop dominating the cable news cycle. Even MSNBC keeps it going by repeating day in and day out what Trump, et al., have to say. If they really wanted the subject to be stopped, then they're complicit in keeping it going. Duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's made it worse I'm afraid, with today's action.
Click to expand...

Yep, but at worst birthers will be pushed off the Republican agenda and back onto the economy and family values. In any case I doubt Trump will get there, he is even more unelectable than Bush in liberal states, then again Obama isn't likely to go down too well in the conservative ones, it will be interesting to see how things pan out.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Republicrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> (And just so you know, I'm not a 'birther'.  I just don't believe the average citizen will ever know.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main point is that there isn't a single shred of evidence that he was born elsewhere.
> 
> He's said Hawaii is his birthplace as long as he's been a public figure.  There shouldn't be a reason to dispute it without some kind of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So obama has told the turth once in his life? when was that? He lies and that is enough reason not to belkieve him
Click to expand...


What politician doesn't lie?

Have you asked for the BC's of all our presidents, congressmen, etc.?


----------



## geauxtohell

USArmyRetired said:


> Fmr Hawaii Heath Director Chiyome Fukino Told MSNBC Last Week In Interview That Obama's Long Form Was Half-Written
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week she told MSNBC when interviewed this:
> 
> Ex-Hawaii official denounces 'ludicrous' birther claims - Politics - More politics - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> [She found the original birth record, properly numbered, half typed and half handwritten, and signed by the doctor who delivered Obama, located in the files.]
> 
> Now what Obama released this morning is not half written. What Obama released this morning has nothing half written on it. There is only 3 written signatures. Something is not right. Governor Albercrombie could only find a written notation. Did Fukino lie to MSNBC about the long form being half written or was she telling the truth?
> 
> Here is Obama's long form COLB released this morning. Is it half written?



Oh so predictable...........

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/165020-hey-armyretard.html


----------



## Leweman

Bigger problems like going to film the Oprah show.  Phew.


----------



## QUENTIN

Birthers believe what they want to believe for reasons other than a sincere concern about where he was born or lack of evidence.

No amount of evidence provided by Hawaiian hospitals, officials, or registrars nor certainly the White House will ever change the minds of those who've convinced themselves and invested in the conspiracy.

Good of him to do it I suppose, but all it will do is provide some brief laughs for the sensible as they watch birthers quickly scramble for a new position doubting the veracity of the birth certificate or moving goalposts to demand ever-more "proof." The only real positive that may come of it is that mainstream Republicans will have a much harder time signing on to the conspiracy, but in electoral terms, I'm not sure that's a good thing for him. Oh well.


----------



## Vanquish

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY NOW ALL THAT IS LEFT IS TO VERIFY THAT THIS ISN'T A FRAUDULENT DOCUMENT
> 
> WH releases Obama birth certificate. on Twitpic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /\  This is a good example of the birther cognitive dissonance.  Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.  Now the standard is to "prove it's real".  The bar will continued to be raised.
> 
> At any rate, I am pissed at Obama for giving in to the stupid birthers, but I see the logic.  He has essentially called their bluff on the whole "Just show us the BC" mentality.  Now as their demands get stranger and strangers, the American people will recognize the movement for what it truly is.
> 
> A bunch of fucking bigots who can't accept that their President isn't lily white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to accept this document from a liar who drug his feet? I've already picked out one thing wrong with the document. But that won't stop you from believing this document is a true certified documentof obama's birth.
Click to expand...


What a perfect example of the STUPIDITY and EGOTISM of these Birthers. 

Stupidity in that they will never stop moving the goalposts and relying on their own pre-conceived notions of Obama instead of the facts. Read above! He says "why trust  a liar" - well when your assumption is that everything's going to be a lie, of course you wont accept the REAL FACTS.

Egotism is that some wackjob on an internet forum board thinks he knows more about birth certificates than the rest of the world. Trust me there are smarter people out there than you who know about birth certificates. I doubt you are a bc expert and aren't the smartest guy in the room when it comes to government forms. To think you know more than the rest of the citizenry...than the experts who would LOVE to bring Obama down..is bullshit egotism.

BTW, is your "error" that the race is listed as "African" instead of Negro or Black?  Nice try but that's not an error, Cochise.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

geauxtohell said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue originated with Phil Berg who is a Clintonista, but is not, in fact, Hillary Clinton.  That's about as close as you can get.
> 
> The PUMA dumbasses are just the dixiecrat leftovers who weren't smart enough to jump onto Nixon's Southern Strategy.
> 
> Do you think they supported Hillary because of her political views?  Hell no.
> 
> 
> 
> Berg wasn't the first, but he too got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who was the first?
> 
> Furthermore, you can no more prove that Berg got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign then I can prove that the the moon has a cheese filled center.
> 
> Berg has kept fighting this thing long (albeit ineptly) long after the primary.
Click to expand...

Actually I can prove it, I still have the emails.
Berg and the PUMAS are _still_ birfers. They never stopped.


----------



## geauxtohell

So predictable........................

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3576626-post365.html


----------



## theHawk

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I like what he said "We have  bigger problem to deal with " unfortunately  he doesn't  know how to fix those problems, he and the progressives with just exacerbate them .



Yup, more important  matters to attend to...like taping an Oprah show today...


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr.Fitnah said:


> I like what he said "We have  bigger problem to deal with " unfortunately  he doesn't  know how to fix those problems, he and the progressives with just exacerbate them .


....."We have bigger things to deal with......now I'm off to be on Oprah!!!!"


----------



## mal

geauxtohell said:


> Obama releases original long-form birth certificate - CNN.com
> 
> This thread serves as the official site for you to explain to us why this current development still is not sufficient evidence for you to accept that Obama was born in Hawaii.
> 
> May the birther movement live on!



Personally, I Think Obama Shot his Wad WAY too Early...

He should've kept this "Silliness" going until next Summer as to gather as MANY on the Right as Possible behind Trump, and then Dump the Cert...

Politically it made for Sense to wait...

Concerns now?... Why would he Dump it now?

Why did a guy go to Jail for not Serving in the Military over this Cert, if Obama was going to Release it at some Tactical Point like now?...

What's the Tactical Advantage NOW?... That's my Question.

Birthers are the same Assholes like those on the Left that Insisted that Bush was AWOL and that 9/11 was an inside Job...

Tools, each and every one.

But why did Barry Choose now to Release this?

If he's Reacting to Trump, then it's a Fail for Barry and Win for Trump.

What are we not hearing about in the "News" because we are hearing about this "Silliness"?...





peace...


----------



## peach174

I bet that the people who live at that address now are absolutely livid. They are going to have a whole lot of tourists taking pictures off the place and trampling all Over their yard.
Gee you think maybe this is why he did not want to release the long form?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

theHawk said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like what he said "We have  bigger problem to deal with " unfortunately  he doesn't  know how to fix those problems, he and the progressives with just exacerbate them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, more important  matters to attend to...like taping an Oprah show today...
Click to expand...


Time to re-relaunch the product.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Zoom-boing said:


> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.


You expected *less*, from....



> ....*Herr Buchanan**???*



​


----------



## MaggieMae

Zoom-boing said:


> CNN is saying:  No mention of religion is on the long form and no discrepancy with the name of his father.
> 
> Those were things that birthers questioned.
> 
> 
> Obama information on long form (the reporter has a copy of it):  Male, born on 8/4/1961, 7:24pm, birthplace of Honolulu.  No mention of weight/length on long form.



A copy of an identical long form was also shown, which does not have a space for religion, which means of course that the form itself is the culprit! DAMN!! Orley will just have to go back to her bestist witness, Obama's gramma who is in her 90's and can barely speak English.


----------



## geauxtohell

mal said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama releases original long-form birth certificate - CNN.com
> 
> This thread serves as the official site for you to explain to us why this current development still is not sufficient evidence for you to accept that Obama was born in Hawaii.
> 
> May the birther movement live on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I Think Obama Shot his Wad WAY too Early...
> 
> He should've kept this "Silliness" going until next Summer as to gather as MANY on the Right as Possible behind Trump, and then Dump the Cert...
> 
> Politically it made for Sense to wait...
> 
> Concerns now?... Why would he Dump it now?
> 
> Why did a guy go to Jail for not Serving in the Military over this Cert, if Obama was going to Release it at some Tactical Point like now?...
> 
> What's the Tactical Advantage NOW?... That's my Question.
> 
> Birthers are the same Assholes like those on the Left that Insisted that Bush was AWOL and that 9/11 was an inside Job...
> 
> Tools, each and every one.
> 
> But why did Barry Choose now to Release this?
> 
> If he's Reacting to Trump, then it's a Fail for Barry and Win for Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I agree he shouldn't have released it, but not for the same reasons.  

The soldiers went to jail for failure to report.  The birth certificate argument wasn't even allowed to be introduced into his defense.  In short, he was a dumbass.


----------



## Trajan

mudwhistle said:


> Now if we could just get Obama to produce a serious budget proposal.


----------



## MaggieMae

L.K.Eder said:


> without missing a step the chorus switches to the next verse.
> 
> from, "weird, why does he not release the long form, what is he hiding"
> to "weird, why did he wait so long to release it, what is he hiding"



If only we could have heard the sound of several million bloggers gasping for air in unison as they decided what to do next!!


----------



## geauxtohell

Two Thumbs said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me.
> 
> called it on page one.
> 
> It's a conspiracy now.
> 
> So no amount of proof, literally nothing, will stop this until he is out of Ofc, and even then people will keep it going.
> 
> Krist there are still people that think we never landed on the moon, there was a 2nd shooter, Elvis and Bruce Lee are still alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Conspiracy now"???????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah yeah
> 
> The last thing he put out was a little thin on info, so I could see where the nuts had something to bitch about.
> 
> NOW
> 
> Things are very very clear that he's from HI.
> 
> so NOW, it's a full blown bag full of nuts.  Anyone that hangs onto this after today is just a nut and can't be cured.
Click to expand...


The lack of info wasn't really an issue.  Most sane people recognized that was the legal document that the state of Hawaii released to certify a live birth.  The the director of the department of health confirmed it.  Twice.  

There has never been a shred of credibility to the birther movement.  They might have suckered some people in the meantime into thinking otherwise, but they were always on shaky ground.

Which is why they lost every single court case on the issue.


----------



## mal

geauxtohell said:


> So predictable........................
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3576626-post365.html



Barack (6) Hussein (7) Obama (5) = 18 / 3 = 666.

Can't you FUCKING SEE IT gotohell?...



peace...


----------



## Trajan

so, can we call him 'junior' now and be done with this?


----------



## R.D.

boedicca said:


> I emphatically agree with the OP.
> 
> The dismal economy and failure of Obamanomics should be the focus.  We are in the midst of the WORST RECOVERY EVER due to Obama's appalling spending binge and and anti business policies.
> 
> Giving him cover by focusing on the circumstances of his birth is counter productive.



  His camp and the left used this as  race bait and it has worked wonders    I have always said it was a stroke of genius clearly above his pay grade


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to accept this document from a liar who drug his feet? I've already picked out one thing wrong with the document. But that won't stop you from believing this document is a true certified documentof obama's birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I accepted Hawaii's confirmation of the original COLB.
> 
> You are a classic example of birther stupidity and you basically put a fine point on the very things we have been saying all along.
> 
> Thank you for being such a wonderful specimen who what we have all claimed would happen if Obama caved on the COLB thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you are. Shouldn't there be one local registrar signing both documents, since they were filled within one day from each other?
Click to expand...


You moron.  The short form COLB is a reprint.  A "receipt" that verifies the original exists and is issued at the time of request.  

You want them to dredge up the guy from 1961 to sign a document that probably wasn't in circulation until 2004?  

Do you even know what you are arguing here?


----------



## Caroljo

Vanquish said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> /\  This is a good example of the birther cognitive dissonance.  Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.  Now the standard is to "prove it's real".  The bar will continued to be raised.
> 
> At any rate, I am pissed at Obama for giving in to the stupid birthers, but I see the logic.  He has essentially called their bluff on the whole "Just show us the BC" mentality.  Now as their demands get stranger and strangers, the American people will recognize the movement for what it truly is.
> 
> A bunch of fucking bigots who can't accept that their President isn't lily white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to accept this document from a liar who drug his feet? I've already picked out one thing wrong with the document. But that won't stop you from believing this document is a true certified documentof obama's birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a perfect example of the STUPIDITY and EGOTISM of these Birthers.
> 
> Stupidity in that they will never stop moving the goalposts and relying on their own pre-conceived notions of Obama instead of the facts. Read above! He says "why trust  a liar" - well when your assumption is that everything's going to be a lie, of course you wont accept the REAL FACTS.
> 
> Egotism is that some wackjob on an internet forum board thinks he knows more about birth certificates than the rest of the world. Trust me there are smarter people out there than you who know about birth certificates. I doubt you are a bc expert and aren't the smartest guy in the room when it comes to government forms. To think you know more than the rest of the citizenry...than the experts who would LOVE to bring Obama down..is bullshit egotism.
> 
> BTW, is your "error" that the race is listed as "African" instead of Negro or Black?  Nice try but that's not an error, Cochise.
Click to expand...


One error i see (or don't see) - shouldn't this have a raised seal if it was certified????  Don't see one on the form he's showing...


----------



## mal

AP: _"By going on national TV from the White House, Obama portrayed himself as a voice of reason amid a loud, lingering debate on his birth status..."_

Bullshit... It makes him look like his Skin was Thin enough for Trump to get under...

He hasn't addressed it for damned near 3 years, why now?...



peace...


----------



## Mr. Shaman

mudwhistle said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JamesInFlorida said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this is so funny watching all the birthers scramble and either drastically reach.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again-this whole thing is just the far right's pathetic plan to make themselves feel better, and feel like they actually have a shot at getting Obama impeached.
> 
> Props to the right/republicans who denounce this as sheer stupidity (and I know you guys/gals have been saying it from the start). We need to focus on big issues, and not the meaningless ones based on conspiracy theories. If you want to get rid of Obama-do it the realistic way-vote him out in 2012. You wont do it by focusing on BS, focus on the areas he's done a bad job on. You have quite a bit to choose from.
> 
> Obama is just as American as anybody posting on these boards. Now I know that ruffles a lot of feathers, and you may not want to believe it-but doesn't make it any less true. A lot of people need to get their heads out of the sand with the "dems want America to fail", or the "repubs want America to fail". It doesn't do your side any good when you say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't going to change anything in regards to the birthers.
> 
> Once you realize that this has never been about the birth certificate, it all makes so much more sense.
> 
> This is about a bunch of fucking bigots seized by cognitive dissonance that refuses to allow them to accept that a black man (or 1/2 black man) could be chosen by their countrymen to lead the nation.  At the heart of it is the erroding sense of security that many people in "white America" feel as minorities are moving away from becoming minorities.
> 
> People do strange things in the name of xenophobia.  Look at the "Know Nothing" movement and what the Irish and Italians had to deal with when they arrived in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ever think that Obama's actions, not his color, makes so many wonder what country Obama was born in.*
Click to expand...

Yeah....*that's* what it is....that's why *White Wingers* have *always* discriminated against _*The Blacks*_ (as *Baldy Trump* calls 'em)....everyone was simply *curious* about *where they came from.*






You'd have to be one *seriously, dumb, fuckin' Teabagger*, to believe *that!!!*​


----------



## USArmyRetired

Fukino said last week to MSNBC that his original was half written. What was released today was not half written.


----------



## geauxtohell

Midnight Marauder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berg wasn't the first, but he too got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was the first?
> 
> Furthermore, you can no more prove that Berg got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign then I can prove that the the moon has a cheese filled center.
> 
> Berg has kept fighting this thing long (albeit ineptly) long after the primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I can prove it, I still have the emails.
> Berg and the PUMAS are _still_ birfers. They never stopped.
Click to expand...


E-mails from Clinton directing Berg to pull this crap?  I would love to see that.


----------



## MaggieMae

Zoom-boing said:


> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .



Well it sure wasn't because some alumni gave him a free pass. And you don't just make Harvard Law Review (or any other law school magazine) without proving your academic credentials and writing skills based on knowledge of law as learned there.


----------



## USArmyRetired

More problems are arising from the newly release long form. Have a look.


----------



## geauxtohell

mal said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So predictable........................
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3576626-post365.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barack (6) Hussein (7) Obama (5) = 18 / 3 = 666.
> 
> Can't you FUCKING SEE IT gotohell?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Okay.  That's just funny.  Well played.


----------



## geauxtohell

USArmyRetired said:


> Fukino said last week to MSNBC that his original was half written. What was released today was not half written.



My God.  I think retard is short circuiting.

Although, It's nice to see he know accepts what Fukino says.


----------



## MaggieMae

slukasiewski said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played the race care, I am sure.
Click to expand...


Awe, Suzski is _soooooooooooo_ pissed.


----------



## MaggieMae

Modbert said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
Click to expand...


No they're not. We're race baiters. Did you forget?


----------



## MaggieMae

elvis said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already seeing on USMB full proof of what many others and I have been saying all along. Even if President Obama released the original, people would still say it's a fake. Because after all, there are no pleasing the birthers on this issue. You could have a video of his birth with a time stamp, etc and they would still say fake.
> 
> For anyone bothering to pay attention, this is President Obama cutting Trump down at the knees while he's the leading GOP candidate in many polls. I figure he's been waiting two plus years for something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump doesnt need to be cut at the knees cause he's not running anyway.  do you have any idea the ratings his season finale is going to get given that he's announcing his intentions?
Click to expand...


I think it's time for Omarosa to start making some public appearances. She could play to the tabloids that she was Trump's secret mistress which is why he had to fire her on the very first "Apprentice" show. Then we'd see how The Donald likes it when rumors fly about HIM.


----------



## MaggieMae

Trajan said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've said for at least three years Obama was waiting for someone important to go out on that birfer limb, so he could saw it off. Surprised at the timing though, this would have made for a great "October Surprise" after a birfer got the GOP nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a 'birfer' was/is not going to get the GOP nomination. So hes left with choosing another moment or foe to use it on.
> 
> 
> IF this is true and he does release this BC putting it all to bed, its becasue he wants to destroy Trump* now.*......
> 
> the question is 'why now' ............Trump doesn't really have a shot at the big seat, but he appears to be ready to take this thing to the primary and according to the 'wise' men of the media it will wreck the GOP's image....so, who wants to guess why ....'now'?
Click to expand...


If Trump really found something in his "investigation" that Obama thinks might do some damage, do you honestly think he'll shut up about it? You're trying to create another conspiracy out of thin air.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

slukasiewski said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played the race care, I am sure.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty-certain that's still *Pat Buchanan's job*.....​


> "*Another disturbing and consistent pattern of Buchanan's is hiring trusted staff members who work with, or are part of, racist and militia groups.* For example:
> 
> *-- Larry Pratt*, co-chairman of Buchanan's campaign, is a major figure in the militia movement, and has appeared at workshops and on TV shows sponsored by white supremacist "Christian Identity" groups.
> 
> *-- Rev. Donald Wildmon*, another of the 4 Buchanan co-chairmen, crusades against sexually explicit TV shows and has repeatedly asserted that Jews dominate the entertainment industry and are responsible. He condemned the movie "Last Temptation of Christ" as being funded by "Jewish money."
> 
> *-- Michael Farris*, the third of the 4 co-chairmen, attended the "White Rose Banquet" honoring those who had gone to jail for acts of violence in the anti-abortion crusade -- including Paul Hill, who shot a doctor and his bodyguard in Pensacola, Florida. The banquet was held in Arlington, VA on January 21, 1996
> 
> *-- William Carter*, a member of Buchanan's South Carolina steering Committee, ran David Duke's 1992 campaign there. After this came out, Buchanan fired him.
> 
> *-- Susan Lamb*, Duval County, Florida chairwoman for Buchanan was involved in the "National Association for the Advancement of White People", founded by Duke.
> 
> *-- Samuel Francis*, a friend and supporter who spoke at a 1993 meeting of Buchanan's group "American Cause", has called for a "white reconquest of the United States" and reportedly was asked to leave the Washington Times' editorial staff because of his racism.
> 
> *-- Vincent Bruno*, and two of Buchanan's other Louisiana delegates, have ties to ex-KKK wizard David Duke's 1991 campaign for Louisiana governor. Bruno was Duke's liaison to the religious right.
> 
> *The Buchanan Klan*​


----------



## MaggieMae

Zoom-boing said:


> Trump is on and very proud of himself.  (Natch!)
> 
> He's glad Obama is finally releasing his BC.  He should have done it when the Clinton's asked for it and when everyone else asked for it.  He is honored in playing such a big role in hopefully getting rid of this issue.
> 
> We have to look at it and see that it's real, is it proper.  Now we can talk about oil, gas prices, China ripping off this country, OPEC doing numbers on us like never before.
> 
> Trump just dodged a reporters question of 'hey Trump you said you're not going to believe what we've found'.
> 
> Many people will be looking at it.  Amazing all of a sudden it materializes.
> 
> Experts will look at it.  The Donald is proud of himself.  (pat yourself a little more on your back there, Don)



But remember your signature:
*Talk is cheap, it's what you do that counts.*

Trump is trumpeting, period. He offers no specifics how he'll do squat, like tell OPEC to take a hike, etc. Uh huh..., sure, Donald, sure. *Talk is cheap.*


----------



## MaggieMae

slukasiewski said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have some specific examples of board member birther racism, or are you simply pulling that conslusion out of your ass.
> 
> Of course you are...
> 
> STFU
Click to expand...


Like anyone is going to take the time to go back through two years of postings just for your benefit who's only graced us with your sick presence for a month. Don't think so, bub.


----------



## Claudette

MarcATL said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc, not all Reps believe in the birther BS and some will vote for OL'BO regardless of that issue.
> 
> As for why politicians do what they do?? Self interest big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're suggesting that you believe that you believe that there are Republicans out there now that would actually vote for Obama?!??
> 
> Really? How do you figure that?
> 
> Also, HOW would Bachmann find walking this thing back to be in her self-interest? That doesn't make sense. She's spent about 2+ years INVESTING in the Birther nonsense to trump up her base. Wouldn't suddenly walking this nonsense back now be more hurtful?
> 
> I struggle to see the logic in your statements Claudette.
> 
> Help me out here.
Click to expand...



Some Reps voted for him the first time round. Some will vote for him in 2012. Not everyone believes in this birther bs Marc. Law of averages say some will be Reps. Some folks simply like the guy.

If a BC is produced and Bachman is smart she will issue an apology with a beaming smile. Walk it  back like a MF and explain why she thought as she thought.   Its called self initerest. With a BC the whole thing becomes a non-issue anyway. IMO Bachman and any others who supported this birther bs will simply move on to the another issue.


----------



## MaggieMae

Midnight Marauder said:


> I have been fighting Birfers ever since the Hillary Clinton campaign first brought this up back in 2008. The PUMAS ran with it.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> CNN has been showing the top of yet another COLB, NOT a BC. They haven't claimed yet this is the new document. If Obama releases yet another COLB it's a massive mistake - how can you have two COLBs?



Here it is:

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf

That's the only form other than the "Certification" produced prior to this that Hawaii uses. CNN also produced a copy of some other guy's similar birth certificate with the same blocks of information required to be completed.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

MarcATL said:


> "I'm really proud, I'm really honored..." to have played a big part in this.
> 
> Said by Trump, just moments ago.
> 
> He's taking credit for it.
> 
> 
> lol


*Stand-By!!!!!*

That's the kind o' news-event *Jon Stewart**.... 



			....DREAMS-ABOUT!!!!

Click to expand...

*
*Trump* is gettin' *SLICED & DICED, TONIGHT!!!*

 .  .  .  . ​


----------



## MaggieMae

Zoom-boing said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Know who I see playing the race card in nearly every post?
> 
> rdean
> 
> 
> For many people they don't give a shit about his race.
Click to expand...


It's very easy to tell the ones that do, and they're also the ones who yell the loudest that they aren't.


----------



## MaggieMae

elvis said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone who criticizes him gets branded a racist.  it's a powerful weapon for the obama administration.
Click to expand...


Ironically, the list of "THANKS" is extremely telling. 

Midnight Marauder (Today), Rat in the Hat (Today), slukasiewski (Today), The Infidel (Today), Trajan (Today), xsited1 (Today), Zoom-boing (Today)

I suspect that will grow, as this thread grows.


----------



## MaggieMae

slukasiewski said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> can't believe bowed to a bunch of racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does race have to do with this? Can you cite some examples? Of course you can't.
> 
> Play that race card stupid. Just like Obama does.
Click to expand...


Why don't you give examples how Obama has played the race card _himself._


----------



## MaggieMae

elvis said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump doesnt need to be cut at the knees* cause he's not running anyway*.  do you have any idea the ratings his season finale is going to get given that he's announcing his intentions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, perhaps not. One thing for sure is, whether you agree with President Obama or not, he's a good politician. Releasing the birth certificate just doesn't affect Trump though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> even if i'm wrong about his running, he can't win SC or Iowa imo.
Click to expand...


Who needs Iowa? Huckabee won Iowa. Most Southern states will go red, which, er says something about the race factor, I'd wager. Pretending it isn't in the South is just plain dumb.


----------



## USArmyRetired

MaggieMae said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been fighting Birfers ever since the Hillary Clinton campaign first brought this up back in 2008. The PUMAS ran with it.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> CNN has been showing the top of yet another COLB, NOT a BC. They haven't claimed yet this is the new document. If Obama releases yet another COLB it's a massive mistake - how can you have two COLBs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> That's the only form other than the "Certification" produced prior to this that Hawaii uses. CNN also produced a copy of some other guy's similar birth certificate with the same blocks of information required to be completed.
Click to expand...


Now a Attestation needs to be done to prove its authenticity by independent certified document experts. Michelle Bachmann suggested this last week.


----------



## MaggieMae

slukasiewski said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been fighting Birfers ever since the Hillary Clinton campaign first brought this up back in 2008. The PUMAS ran with it.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> CNN has been showing the top of yet another COLB, NOT a BC. They haven't claimed yet this is the new document. If Obama releases yet another COLB it's a massive mistake - how can you have two COLBs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another COLB??
> 
> That means this idiot Obama *STILL HAS NOT PRODUCED A BIRTH CERTIFICATE! *
Click to expand...


The words Birth and Certificate are interchangeable, stupid. Would you feel better if it didn't have "Certificate" before the "Birth" in its title? Probably not, so nevermind.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pale Rider said:


> YouTube - Mike Evans Told 3 Radio Stations Abercrombie Told Him No Obama Birth Certificate in Hawaii - 1/27/11



Okay then army retarded.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Two Thumbs said:


> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.



No you Obama apologists need to stop being afraid of the truth and covering your ears and closing your eyes to the truth idiot. there is NONE evidence that he was born in hawaii.,deal with it.


----------



## uscitizen

Birthers are pretty funny critters.


----------



## Foxfyre

According to Fox News, the President released his long form birth certificate yesterday.  Martha McCallum held it up for all to see but not close enough or long enough for anybody to read what's on it.


----------



## MaggieMae

elvis said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Know who I see playing the race card in nearly every post?
> 
> rdean
> 
> 
> For many people they don't give a shit about his race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less about rdean. All I'm doing is pointing out that some of the biggest birthers on this board happen to be racist or have made racist posts. This has nothing to do with the race card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have it backwards.  It may be true that a majority of racists are birthers.  But the opposite?  I doubt it.
Click to expand...


The majority of birthers *ARE* RACIST, either against blacks or Muslims, or both, depending upon their firm belief that Obama is a Muslim who is also black. YIKES!!! 

Since the USSC has thrown out five potential lawsuits due to lack of evidence and/or frivolous accusation, *there was no other reason to have continued with this ridiculous  crusade.*


----------



## MaggieMae

Two Thumbs said:


> PDF of long-form birth certificate
> 
> THERE IT IS!!
> 
> No shut the fuck up and move on to MUCH more important issues.
> 
> 
> Obama releases detailed birth certificate - Politics - White House - msnbc.com
> ~~~~~~~~~
> edit
> 
> Can anyone see an official seal on it?
> 
> I can't see anything that actually is required to make it official.
> 
> Anyone got a new picture of it that shows the seal?
> 
> props too Zoom for noticing.



Why would there be a "seal" on it? The "seal" would be found on the certification that there's one on file. There's a signature and date of authenticity. Good God. I think Obama should start trying to locate the OBGYN who delivered him, if he's still alive, and prop him up before a Kangaroo Court of Birthers and see if they'll believe him. But I doubt it.


----------



## MaggieMae

Zoom-boing said:


> The Donald is bragging about his show, plugging it.
> 
> He can't announce until the show is over whether he is running or not.
> 
> I think you will be surprised at a number of things and at what my announcement is.  *Personally I don't think he is going to run.
> 
> The word is that Obama was a terrible student at Occidental and at Columbia.  How did he get into Harvard?  Why doesn't he release his Occidental records?
> 
> Again, the Donald just loves himself  and that his actions got Obama to release his bc.  He's such a narcissist.  lol



"The word is..."


----------



## Mr. Capitalism

They could release fucking newsreel footage of his birth with his mom holding a newspaper and there will be a select group of morons who believe he was born in Africa.


----------



## Two Thumbs

A few people have asked;  "Why now?"


*Votes!!!*


He's working on pulling the center to his side.


----------



## Spoonman

it doesn't really matter whether or not this is a legit document or not.  You shouldn't make you decision on wheher or not to vote for obama based on this.  What you need to take into consideration is he sucks as a president


----------



## MaggieMae

Trajan said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you like to admit it or not, for many people this is a race issue. It should come as no surprise that some of the biggest birthers on this board are racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone who criticizes him gets branded a racist.  it's a powerful weapon for the obama administration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> QFT
> 
> 
> Oh and thats  what his visit to the church  Easter was all about, hes too clever by half.
> 
> its called whipping up the base, and there appear to be some number of folks running around USMB with marks on their backs.....
> 
> 
> oh wait....whip......black......my god he didn't!! Oh nooooozzz a reference to _slavery_.....trajan *gasp* is....is....a racist!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


He's done the same thing at Easter for three years. And I don't even get the rest of your nonsense.


----------



## MaggieMae

theHawk said:


> Its about time.
> 
> Was it really that hard Mr. President?
> 
> I'm glad he was born here, otherwise it would of been embarassing for this country to have a fraud in the office.
> 
> Now we can focus on what a shitty job he has been doing.



Oh that shouldn't be hard to do. After all, you've still got his verbal faux pas to fall back on, like "57 states" which seem to get added to any conversation about a real issue. Otherwise, you people tend _not_ to be able to make your case.


----------



## Two Thumbs

9/11 inside job said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you Obama apologists need to stop being afraid of the truth and covering your ears and closing your eyes to the truth idiot. there is NONE evidence that he was born in hawaii.,deal with it.
Click to expand...


Did you read the news?

He released the long form you morons have been demanding.

game
set
match

now :stfu: so we can get him out of the WH.

please


----------



## MaggieMae

KMAN said:


> He shouldn't have released it....  Now Republicans will challenge him on the issues instead of his birth certificate....  Now he has no chance for re-election.  So much for the smartest President to ever live....



Ya think? The only candidate Republicans have so far that even has a slight chance is Mitt Romney, another Republican also-ran.

WH2012: General


----------



## Two Thumbs

MaggieMae said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> PDF of long-form birth certificate
> 
> THERE IT IS!!
> 
> No shut the fuck up and move on to MUCH more important issues.
> 
> 
> Obama releases detailed birth certificate - Politics - White House - msnbc.com
> ~~~~~~~~~
> edit
> 
> Can anyone see an official seal on it?
> 
> I can't see anything that actually is required to make it official.
> 
> Anyone got a new picture of it that shows the seal?
> 
> props too Zoom for noticing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would there be a "seal" on it? The "seal" would be found on the certification that there's one on file. There's a signature and date of authenticity. Good God. I think Obama should start trying to locate the OBGYN who delivered him, if he's still alive, and prop him up before a Kangaroo Court of Birthers and see if they'll believe him. But I doubt it.
Click to expand...


I know, I know.

Seriously though.  For this to be an official document there needs to be a seal of some kind.

The seal, seals [pun intended] the deal completely and gives the burfers nothing to hold onto.


----------



## MaggieMae

ogibillm said:


> i give it under six hours before a new conspiracy starts up about the birth certificate.



Too late...


----------



## Truthmatters

It will never end.

They will lie as long as the day lasts.

Evidence means nothing to dishonest people


----------



## Spoonman

AquaAthena said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has him flustered. Say what you want about Trump. Like Palin, he has nothing to lose. And that's what makes these people so scary to liberals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said his team would have to examine the birth certificate and _
> 
> _"Today, I'm very proud of myself, because I've accomplished something that nobody else has been able to accomplish," Trump told reporters. "Why he didn't do it when everybody else was asking for it, I don't know. But I am really honored, frankly, to have played such a big role in hopefully, hopefully getting rid of this issue."
> 
> 
> Read more: White House Releases Obama's Long-Form Birth Certificate - FoxNews.com
Click to expand...


Trump is a natural salesman, He is a master at marketing. Trump has access to the media and he knows how to use the media. obama knows this and it has him sacred. he is trying to diffuse this and derail trump, which is why he came out with this now. all he's done is tip his hat that he is worried. to trump, it's a shark smelling blood.  The elections are a long way away. Trump is playing with him now, setting the stage. getting him off his guard and mr cool is breaking.


----------



## Spoonman

MaggieMae said:


> KMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have released it....  Now Republicans will challenge him on the issues instead of his birth certificate....  Now he has no chance for re-election.  So much for the smartest President to ever live....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya think? The only candidate Republicans have so far that even has a slight chance is Mitt Romney, another Republican also-ran.
> 
> WH2012: General
Click to expand...


But romney will appeal to blue dog democrats and swing voters. He'll also catch the eye of the universal healthcare fanatics.  this is a different year and different times. You have a fiscal conservative - what this country really needs, who is also a social liberal.   the more democrats throw out there to discredit romney from the far right, the more he will appeal to the left


----------



## NYcarbineer

USArmyRetired said:


> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been fighting Birfers ever since the Hillary Clinton campaign first brought this up back in 2008. The PUMAS ran with it.
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> CNN has been showing the top of yet another COLB, NOT a BC. They haven't claimed yet this is the new document. If Obama releases yet another COLB it's a massive mistake - how can you have two COLBs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> That's the only form other than the "Certification" produced prior to this that Hawaii uses. CNN also produced a copy of some other guy's similar birth certificate with the same blocks of information required to be completed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now a Attestation needs to be done to prove its authenticity by independent certified document experts. Michelle Bachmann suggested this last week.
Click to expand...


There you go, one more in my 'stupidest' category, another denier.


----------



## 007

NYcarbineer said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaggieMae said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> That's the only form other than the "Certification" produced prior to this that Hawaii uses. CNN also produced a copy of some other guy's similar birth certificate with the same blocks of information required to be completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a Attestation needs to be done to prove its authenticity by independent certified document experts. Michelle Bachmann suggested this last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go, one more in my 'stupidest' category, another denier.
Click to expand...


Wanting something obama took two and half years and untold pressure to release to be verified as authentic is "stupid?" You are a fucking moron.


----------



## California Girl

MaggieMae said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it sure wasn't because some alumni gave him a free pass. And you don't just make Harvard Law Review (or any other law school magazine) without proving your academic credentials and writing skills based on knowledge of law as learned there.
Click to expand...


That was once true. It is not quite so true now, nor was it when Obama was there. I, for one, have been far more interested in his college transcripts than his BC since the get go.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the main point is that there isn't a single shred of evidence that he was born elsewhere.
> 
> He's said Hawaii is his birthplace as long as he's been a public figure.  There shouldn't be a reason to dispute it without some kind of evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So obama has told the turth once in his life? when was that? He lies and that is enough reason not to belkieve him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What politician doesn't lie?
> 
> Have you asked for the BC's of all our presidents, congressmen, etc.?
Click to expand...


No I haven't. Was there any doubt where they were born ?


----------



## Foxfyre

Okay, I've now had opportunity to see most of the whole thing up close.  And I'm also seeing that the birthers probably aren't going to shut up, though Donald Trump seems satisfied.  He now wants the college transcripts and papers.  

Questions remaining from the birthers:

 If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?

 Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the Date Accepted by Local Reg. four days later on August 8, 1961?

 What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?

 David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obamas reported birth.

 In the This Birth box there are two mysterious Xs above Twin and Triplet. Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?

 What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the documents right side?

 Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.

Here's a photo of the long form:

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf


----------



## Vanquish

Pale Rider said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now a Attestation needs to be done to prove its authenticity by independent certified document experts. Michelle Bachmann suggested this last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, one more in my 'stupidest' category, another denier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wanting something obama took two and half years and untold pressure to release to be verified as authentic is "stupid?" You are a fucking moron.
Click to expand...


Nope. You're the fucking douche in this equation. Every time Barry Obammy submits to one of your demands, you move the fucking goalpost.  I can see why he took so damn long to show you this shit...it's never enough.

You people are certifiable whackjobs that have too much invested in this conspiracy bullshit.

I'm not happy with BO for lots of reasons, but at least he's had the balls to fuck with you nitwits for this long.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

USArmyRetired said:


> Fmr Hawaii Heath Director Chiyome Fukino Told MSNBC Last Week In Interview That Obama's Long Form Was Half-Written
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week she told MSNBC when interviewed this:
> 
> Ex-Hawaii official denounces 'ludicrous' birther claims - Politics - More politics - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> [She found the original birth record, properly numbered, half typed and half handwritten, and signed by the doctor who delivered Obama, located in the files.]
> 
> Now what Obama released this morning is not half written. What Obama released this morning has nothing half written on it. There is only 3 written signatures. Something is not right. Governor Albercrombie could only find a written notation. Did Fukino lie to MSNBC about the long form being half written or was she telling the truth?
> 
> Here is Obama's long form COLB released this morning. Is it half written?



Signature box 21 is what I am questioning from the same county obama was supposedly born in compare with another COLB from the same county birth the day after obama










[/quote]


----------



## Spoonman

Vanquish said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, one more in my 'stupidest' category, another denier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting something obama took two and half years and untold pressure to release to be verified as authentic is "stupid?" You are a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You're the fucking douche in this equation. Every time Barry Obammy submits to one of your demands, you move the fucking goalpost.  I can see why he took so damn long to show you this shit...it's never enough.
> 
> You people are certifiable whackjobs that have too much invested in this conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I'm not happy with BO for lots of reasons, but at least he's had the balls to fuck with you nitwits for this long.
Click to expand...


psssstt.  that's how the game is played.  btw, we also don't walk blindly into battle wearing bright red coats and waiting to see the whites of their eyes anymore either.


----------



## Vast LWC

White House releases Obama birth certificate - Yahoo! News

Bwah hah hah hah hah hah!!!


----------



## Vast LWC

Suck it birthers.

Though I'm sure you'll find some reason to claim this is a fake too.


----------



## Vanquish

Oh I know. I'm just following suit. One stupid claim followed by each side alternating fucktarded remarks about the other. I've finally succumb.


----------



## uscitizen

But... but....but....

it has to be a fake and besides he cheated to get in Harvard!


----------



## Spoonman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fmr Hawaii Heath Director Chiyome Fukino Told MSNBC Last Week In Interview That Obama's Long Form Was Half-Written
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week she told MSNBC when interviewed this:
> 
> Ex-Hawaii official denounces 'ludicrous' birther claims - Politics - More politics - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> [She found the original birth record, properly numbered, half typed and half handwritten, and signed by the doctor who delivered Obama, located in the files.]
> 
> Now what Obama released this morning is not half written. What Obama released this morning has nothing half written on it. There is only 3 written signatures. Something is not right. Governor Albercrombie could only find a written notation. Did Fukino lie to MSNBC about the long form being half written or was she telling the truth?
> 
> Here is Obama's long form COLB released this morning. Is it half written?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signature box 21 is what I am questioning from the same county obama was supposedly born in compare with another COLB from the same county birth the day after obama
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

lol,  one doc is 61 10461  the other is 61 10367.  How many times was this guy born?


----------



## Quantum Windbag




----------



## FuelRod

What's the record for threads started on one topic?


----------



## JBeukema

long form = not a legally valid document

Proper strategy = wait until election season, when the opposition is a birther, then release long form


----------



## Quantum Windbag

uscitizen said:


> But... but....but....
> 
> it has to be a fake and besides he cheated to get in Harvard!



The part that keeps running through my head is all the people who argued that it is illegal for Hawaii to release this to anyone, including the actual person who is named.


----------



## dilloduck

Quantum Windbag said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But... but....but....
> 
> it has to be a fake and besides he cheated to get in Harvard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part that keeps running through my head is all the people who argued that it is illegal for Hawaii to release this to anyone, including the actual person who is named.
Click to expand...


You're supposed to ignore that now.


----------



## Synthaholic

Once again, Obama makes conservatives look like fools.

I love it!


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JBeukema said:


> long form = not a legally valid document
> 
> Proper strategy = wait until election season, when the opposition is a birther, then release long form



Which proves that, as a strategist, Obama is an idiot.


----------



## uscitizen

This one will get merged into oblivion soon out of embaressment.


----------



## Vast LWC

JBeukema said:


> long form = not a legally valid document
> 
> Proper strategy = wait until election season, when the opposition is a birther, then release long form



He released it too early!  Should have waited 'til just before the election.  LOL.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vanquish said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> /\  This is a good example of the birther cognitive dissonance.  Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.  Now the standard is to "prove it's real".  The bar will continued to be raised.
> 
> At any rate, I am pissed at Obama for giving in to the stupid birthers, but I see the logic.  He has essentially called their bluff on the whole "Just show us the BC" mentality.  Now as their demands get stranger and strangers, the American people will recognize the movement for what it truly is.
> 
> A bunch of fucking bigots who can't accept that their President isn't lily white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to accept this document from a liar who drug his feet? I've already picked out one thing wrong with the document. But that won't stop you from believing this document is a true certified documentof obama's birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a perfect example of the STUPIDITY and EGOTISM of these Birthers.
> 
> Stupidity in that they will never stop moving the goalposts and relying on their own pre-conceived notions of Obama instead of the facts. Read above! He says "why trust  a liar" - well when your assumption is that everything's going to be a lie, of course you wont accept the REAL FACTS.
> 
> Egotism is that some wackjob on an internet forum board thinks he knows more about birth certificates than the rest of the world. Trust me there are smarter people out there than you who know about birth certificates. I doubt you are a bc expert and aren't the smartest guy in the room when it comes to government forms. To think you know more than the rest of the citizenry...than the experts who would LOVE to bring Obama down..is bullshit egotism.
> 
> BTW, is your "error" that the race is listed as "African" instead of Negro or Black?  Nice try but that's not an error, Cochise.
Click to expand...


The signature in box 21 should be the same on both documents because both documents were issued from the same county





[/quote]


----------



## Vanquish

The more the fuckwits keep talking about this issue, the stupider they look. Laura Ingraham said exactly said that on her radio show today. Keep it goin


----------



## Truthmatters

this in no way will stop the lies on the right about Obama.

facts and proof mean nothing to them.


----------



## Synthaholic

Quantum Windbag said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> But... but....but....
> 
> it has to be a fake and besides he cheated to get in Harvard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part that keeps running through my head is all the people who argued that it is illegal for Hawaii to release this to anyone, including the actual person who is named.
Click to expand...

The White House made a special request, and Hawaii complied.  I'm not exactly happy about that, but at least it's now settled.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Spoonman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fmr Hawaii Heath Director Chiyome Fukino Told MSNBC Last Week In Interview That Obama's Long Form Was Half-Written
> 
> 
> 
> Just last week she told MSNBC when interviewed this:
> 
> Ex-Hawaii official denounces 'ludicrous' birther claims - Politics - More politics - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> [She found the original birth record, properly numbered, half typed and half handwritten, and signed by the doctor who delivered Obama, located in the files.]
> 
> Now what Obama released this morning is not half written. What Obama released this morning has nothing half written on it. There is only 3 written signatures. Something is not right. Governor Albercrombie could only find a written notation. Did Fukino lie to MSNBC about the long form being half written or was she telling the truth?
> 
> Here is Obama's long form COLB released this morning. Is it half written?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signature box 21 is what I am questioning from the same county obama was supposedly born in compare with another COLB from the same county birth the day after obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lol,  one doc is 61 10461  the other is 61 10367.  How many times was this guy born? [/QUOTE]

Two different documents for two different people.


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthmatters said:


> this in no way will stop the lies on the right about Obama.
> 
> facts and proof mean nothing to them.


Correct.  Now they will move on to demanding to see his grades.

When is Poor Sarah going to release her High School diploma?


----------



## JBeukema

Quantum Windbag said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> long form = not a legally valid document
> 
> Proper strategy = wait until election season, when the opposition is a birther, then release long form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves that, as a strategist, Obama is an idiot.
Click to expand...

Only as a strategist?


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> Does this mean Obama was hatched out of a pod instead?



Nanu nanu!


----------



## uscitizen

We need to pass more laws requiring proof of citizenship for the presideltial elections!


----------



## Vast LWC

uscitizen said:


> This one will get merged into oblivion soon out of embaressment.



There was only ONE thread in the "Politics" section concerning this matter when I created this thread, and the title was "Obama to release..." thus implying a future release time or date.

This was, therefore, the only thread of it's nature in the politics section.

Clearly this is, and has been, a political issue.


----------



## Vanquish

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're supposed to accept this document from a liar who drug his feet? I've already picked out one thing wrong with the document. But that won't stop you from believing this document is a true certified documentof obama's birth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect example of the STUPIDITY and EGOTISM of these Birthers.
> 
> Stupidity in that they will never stop moving the goalposts and relying on their own pre-conceived notions of Obama instead of the facts. Read above! He says "why trust  a liar" - well when your assumption is that everything's going to be a lie, of course you wont accept the REAL FACTS.
> 
> Egotism is that some wackjob on an internet forum board thinks he knows more about birth certificates than the rest of the world. Trust me there are smarter people out there than you who know about birth certificates. I doubt you are a bc expert and aren't the smartest guy in the room when it comes to government forms. To think you know more than the rest of the citizenry...than the experts who would LOVE to bring Obama down..is bullshit egotism.
> 
> BTW, is your "error" that the race is listed as "African" instead of Negro or Black?  Nice try but that's not an error, Cochise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The signature in box 21 should be the same on both documents because both documents were issued from the same county
Click to expand...







[/QUOTE]

Show me some citation as to why you think that? Until you show me a rule that says that, you've proven nothing.

I'm sure there could be more than one registrar. Or perhaps they changed in between. Or some other of a thousand other explanations.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I've now had opportunity to see most of the whole thing up close.  And I'm also seeing that the birthers probably aren't going to shut up, though Donald Trump seems satisfied.  He now wants the college transcripts and papers.
> 
> Questions remaining from the birthers:
> 
>  If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?
> 
>  Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the Date Accepted by Local Reg. four days later on August 8, 1961?
> 
>  What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?
> 
>  David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obamas reported birth.
> 
>  In the This Birth box there are two mysterious Xs above Twin and Triplet. Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?
> 
>  What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the documents right side?
> 
>  Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.
> 
> Here's a photo of the long form:
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf



if gadawg is really a detective, why isn't he figuring this shit  out?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vanquish said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, one more in my 'stupidest' category, another denier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting something obama took two and half years and untold pressure to release to be verified as authentic is "stupid?" You are a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You're the fucking douche in this equation. Every time Barry Obammy submits to one of your demands, you move the fucking goalpost.  I can see why he took so damn long to show you this shit...it's never enough.
> 
> You people are certifiable whackjobs that have too much invested in this conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I'm not happy with BO for lots of reasons, but at least he's had the balls to fuck with you nitwits for this long.
Click to expand...


It's worthless until it has been authenticated.


----------



## Truthmatters

But the cons were saying it was only a small fringe that believed this today


----------



## Synthaholic

uscitizen said:


> We need to pass more laws requiring proof of citizenship for the presideltial elections!


Arizona tried that and failed, EVEN THOUGH ARIZONA ACCEPTS THEIR *OWN *SHORT FORM AS LEGAL AND VALID!!!!!!


----------



## Vanquish

No it's not. Worthless to crackpots like you maybe. But there you go. That's only for the crackpots.

I'm sure once it gets attested to you'll come up with some other bullshit goalpost.


----------



## Vanquish

Oh btw, you DO realize that there have been multiple government officials there locally who have attested to this BEFORE he sent it out right?

Or is your head so far up your ass that you didn't hear that part?


----------



## mudwhistle

Vanquish said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, one more in my 'stupidest' category, another denier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting something obama took two and half years and untold pressure to release to be verified as authentic is "stupid?" You are a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You're the fucking douche in this equation. Every time Barry Obammy submits to one of your demands, you move the fucking goalpost.  I can see why he took so damn long to show you this shit...it's never enough.
> 
> You people are certifiable whackjobs that have too much invested in this conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I'm not happy with BO for lots of reasons, but at least he's had the balls to fuck with you nitwits for this long.
Click to expand...


That's what I look for in a President. Somebody who "fucks with" people. 

That'll get a lot accomplished, let me tell yah.


----------



## Spoonman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Signature box 21 is what I am questioning from the same county obama was supposedly born in compare with another COLB from the same county birth the day after obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol,  one doc is 61 10461  the other is 61 10367.  How many times was this guy born?
Click to expand...


Two different documents for two different people.[/QUOTE]

ok, nevermind


----------



## Vast LWC

What will be really telling is when all the state proposals to make new laws about this issue suddenly disappear.

LOL


----------



## 007

Vanquish said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, one more in my 'stupidest' category, another denier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting something obama took two and half years and untold pressure to release to be verified as authentic is "stupid?" You are a fucking moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. You're the fucking douche in this equation. Every time Barry Obammy submits to one of your demands, you move the fucking goalpost.  I can see why he took so damn long to show you this shit...it's never enough.
> 
> You people are certifiable whackjobs that have too much invested in this conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I'm not happy with BO for lots of reasons, but at least he's had the balls to fuck with you nitwits for this long.
Click to expand...


Let me guess... your eyes are brown... BECAUSE YOU'RE FULL OF BULL SHIT!

Quit your lying ya stinking little shit bag and stop french kissing obama's ass. This newest thing that's been released with HAVE to be VERIFIED as AUTHENTIC, PERIOD. If it is, game over. He was born in Hawaii, and I'll be the FIRST TO ADMIT IT, and there hasn't been a more adamant person on this issue on this board than me. So you're not only spewing leftist CRAP, but you're dead wrong. So if you're just here to regurgitate leftist party line bull shit, better get some new fucking material there johnny jingle nuts.


----------



## xsited1

The President of the United States was brought down by a TV reality show host today and held a press conference to explain that he is a Natural Born Citizen.  Now he's doing an interview with Oprah Winfrey.


----------



## Spoonman

mudwhistle said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting something obama took two and half years and untold pressure to release to be verified as authentic is "stupid?" You are a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You're the fucking douche in this equation. Every time Barry Obammy submits to one of your demands, you move the fucking goalpost.  I can see why he took so damn long to show you this shit...it's never enough.
> 
> You people are certifiable whackjobs that have too much invested in this conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I'm not happy with BO for lots of reasons, but at least he's had the balls to fuck with you nitwits for this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I look for in a President. Somebody who "fucks with" people.
> 
> That'll get a lot accomplished, let me tell yah.
Click to expand...

 you have to admit he is a super troll.  look how well he fooled 60% of the population


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vanquish said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a perfect example of the STUPIDITY and EGOTISM of these Birthers.
> 
> Stupidity in that they will never stop moving the goalposts and relying on their own pre-conceived notions of Obama instead of the facts. Read above! He says "why trust  a liar" - well when your assumption is that everything's going to be a lie, of course you wont accept the REAL FACTS.
> 
> Egotism is that some wackjob on an internet forum board thinks he knows more about birth certificates than the rest of the world. Trust me there are smarter people out there than you who know about birth certificates. I doubt you are a bc expert and aren't the smartest guy in the room when it comes to government forms. To think you know more than the rest of the citizenry...than the experts who would LOVE to bring Obama down..is bullshit egotism.
> 
> BTW, is your "error" that the race is listed as "African" instead of Negro or Black?  Nice try but that's not an error, Cochise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The signature in box 21 should be the same on both documents because both documents were issued from the same county
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Show me some citation as to why you think that? Until you show me a rule that says that, you've proven nothing.

I'm sure there could be more than one registrar. Or perhaps they changed in between. Or some other of a thousand other explanations.[/QUOTE]



> Show me some citation as to why you think that? Until you show me a rule that says that, you've proven nothing.



OH I see you think people are stupid for qustioning this document because obama drug his feet, but you question smone else who ha shown you the two signatures and expectan answer? Hawaii was a new state and would not have had the need of more than one local registrar pre county. Hawaii wan't that populated for the need of more than one local registrar.
Hawaii Pop
1961  659000


http://www.economagic.com/em-cgi/data.exe/beapi/a15300


----------



## 007

Spoonman said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol,  one doc is 61 10461  the other is 61 10367.  How many times was this guy born?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different documents for two different people.
Click to expand...


ok, nevermind [/QUOTE]

And one is a .jpeg picture image of the original, and obama's is another .pdf computer generated image. So even now, there still isn't anything anyone can hold in their hand and look at. Just another internet, computer generated image. Personally though, I hope it checks out. I'm sick of this issue. We do need to get passed it. Then we can focus on is he a legal "natural born citizen" since his father was a subject of Britain, and maybe see his college records, passports, etc.


----------



## Toronado3800

Obama really should have whipped the conspiracy theorists into a frenzy then released this.

Honest, it did him more good to have ppl talking this ridiculousness than real debateable issues.


----------



## The Infidel

mudwhistle said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanting something obama took two and half years and untold pressure to release to be verified as authentic is "stupid?" You are a fucking moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. You're the fucking douche in this equation. Every time Barry Obammy submits to one of your demands, you move the fucking goalpost.  I can see why he took so damn long to show you this shit...it's never enough.
> 
> You people are certifiable whackjobs that have too much invested in this conspiracy bullshit.
> 
> I'm not happy with BO for lots of reasons, but at least he's had the balls to fuck with you nitwits for this long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I look for in a President. Somebody who "fucks with" people.
> 
> That'll get a lot accomplished, let me tell yah.
Click to expand...



 he is a community organizer after all


----------



## mudwhistle

My BC has footprints on it. 

Oh, and I was wondering why Obama's docs are on fresh paper. Mine is faded over the years and doesn't look nearly as new as his does. 

But it's nice that somebody took the time to use a typewriter instead of a Microsoft office application.


----------



## The Infidel

xsited1 said:


> The President of the United States was brought down by a TV reality show host today and held a press conference to explain that he is a Natural Born Citizen.  Now he's doing an interview with Oprah Winfrey.



Its called a distraction.... 

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

Exactly what BHO wants


----------



## jillian

are you idiots still going on with the birfer garbage?

wackos.

see, i knew he should have told you all to go screw yourselves. because wackos won't ever stfu.


----------



## The Infidel

mudwhistle said:


> My BC has footprints on it.
> 
> Oh, and I was wondering why Obama's docs are on fresh paper. Mine is faded over the years and doesn't look nearly as new as his does.
> 
> But it's nice that somebody took the time to use a typewriter instead of a Microsoft office application.


----------



## Hot Wire

Yes obama had plenty of time to forge that certificate.He is a good Liar!


----------



## 007

mudwhistle said:


> *My BC has footprints on it. *
> 
> Oh, and I was wondering why Obama's docs are on fresh paper. Mine is faded over the years and doesn't look nearly as new as his does.
> 
> But it's nice that somebody took the time to use a typewriter instead of a Microsoft office application.



So does mine, and it's also signed by the doctor that delivered me.

It's going to be interesting to say the least to see how the authenticating process with this latest .pdf release goes.


----------



## Synthaholic

Toronado3800 said:


> Obama really should have whipped the conspiracy theorists into a frenzy then released this.
> 
> Honest, it did him more good to have ppl talking this ridiculousness than real debateable issues.


They weren't already in a frenzy?


----------



## Synthaholic

Hot Wire said:


> Yes obama had plenty of time to forge that certificate.He is a good Liar!


Oh, now you want to PROVE you're a moron!

*









*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

peach174 said:


> I bet that the people who live at that address now are absolutely livid. They are going to have a whole lot of tourists taking pictures off the place and trampling all Over their yard.
> Gee you think maybe this is why he did not want to release the long form?



Why it was on the birth announcement wasn't it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pale Rider said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *My BC has footprints on it. *
> 
> Oh, and I was wondering why Obama's docs are on fresh paper. Mine is faded over the years and doesn't look nearly as new as his does.
> 
> But it's nice that somebody took the time to use a typewriter instead of a Microsoft office application.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does mine, and it's also signed by the doctor that delivered me.
> 
> It's going to be interesting to say the least to see how the authenticating process with this latest .pdf release goes.
Click to expand...


Look at box 21 on both documents that is a better argument than the birth doctor.


----------



## Foxfyre

jillian said:


> are you idiots still going on with the birfer garbage?
> 
> wackos.
> 
> see, i knew he should have told you all to go screw yourselves. because wackos won't ever stfu.



Well since I'm not a 'birther' and never have been, I hope you don't think I should go screw myself.  But as a former investigative reporter, I do enjoy a good investigative story and the President, by being the arrogant stubborn guy he seems to be, sure provided one and asked for it by not releasing his birth certificate to begin with.


----------



## 007

bigrebnc1775 said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet that the people who live at that address now are absolutely livid. They are going to have a whole lot of tourists taking pictures off the place and trampling all Over their yard.
> Gee you think maybe this is why he did not want to release the long form?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why it was on the birth announcement wasn't it?
Click to expand...


The address in the infamous birth announcement, that was automatically generated by the country because a certification of live birth was issued, had the wrong address in it. The obamas never even lived there. So if the obamas were truly the ones who put the ad there, why did they get their own address wrong? They didn't, on both accounts. They didn't put the ad there, and they didn't get their address wrong. The county put the ad there, and they did get the address wrong. So that in itself was nothing more than a dead end road as far as proof of obama being born in Hawaii.

Until this new .pdf image is authenticated, this issue is far from over.


----------



## Meister

I hope the birfers can move on to the important issues this country is facing right now.
I am glad that Obama decided to stop playing this game of distraction.  He probably felt that it was becoming a negative for him in this campaign year.


----------



## KissMy

MSNBC interview of Dr. Chiyome Fukino


> The first is that the original so-called "long form" birth certificate  described by Hawaiian officials as a "record of live birth"  absolutely exists, located in a bound volume in a file cabinet on the first floor of the state Department of Health. Fukimo said she has personally inspected it  twice. The first time was in late October 2008, during the closing days of the presidential campaign, when the communications director for the state's then Republican governor, Linda Lingle (who appointed Fukino) asked if she could make a public statement in response to claims then circulating on the Internet that Obama was actually born in Kenya.
> 
> Before she would do so, Fukino said, she wanted to inspect the files  and did so, taking with her the state official in charge of vital records. She found the original birth record, properly numbered, half typed and half handwritten, and signed by the doctor who delivered Obama, located in the files. She then put out a public statement asserting to the document's validity. She later put out another public statement in July 2009  after reviewing the original birth record a second time.
> 
> "It is real, and no amount of saying it is not, is going to change that," Fukino said. Moreover, she added, her boss at the time, Lingle  who was backing John McCain for president  would presumably have to be in on any cover up since Fukino made her public comment at the governor's office's request. "Why would a Republican governor  who was stumping for the other guy  hold out on a big secret?" she asked.



October 31, 2008 STATEMENT BY DR. CHIYOME FUKINO


> There have been numerous requests for Sen. Barack Hussein Obamas official birth certificate. State law (Hawaii Revised Statutes §338-18) prohibits the release of a certified birth certificate to persons who do not have a tangible interest in the vital record.
> 
> Therefore, I as Director of Health for the State of Hawaii, along with the Registrar of Vital Statistics who has statutory authority to oversee and maintain these type of vital records, have personally seen and verified that the Hawaii State Department of Health has Sen. Obamas original birth certificate on record in accordance with state policies and procedures.
> 
> No state official, including Governor Linda Lingle, has ever instructed that this vital record be handled in a manner different from any other vital record in the possession of the State of Hawaii.



July 27, 2009 STATEMENT BY HEALTH DIRECTOR CHIYOME FUKINO, M.D.


> I, Dr. Chiyome Fukino, Director of the Hawaii State Department of Health, have seen the original vital records maintained on file by the Hawaii State Department of Health verifying Barack Hussein Obama was born in Hawaii and is a natural-born American citizen. I have nothing further to add to this statement or my original statement issued in October 2008 over eight months ago.



  Some Obama birth records made public for years


> Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.



More Obama's Birth Certificate Facts Here


----------



## Vast LWC

ROFL, it is absolutely hilarious to see you people fall all over yourselves looking for some possible alternate explanation for this other than the obvious.

Face it, the right wing was taken over by a bunch of black-helicopter conspiracy theorists, and you all fell for their line of crap hook, line, and sinker.

And now all of you look like a bunch of jackasses.

ROFL.


----------



## jillian

Foxfyre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you idiots still going on with the birfer garbage?
> 
> wackos.
> 
> see, i knew he should have told you all to go screw yourselves. because wackos won't ever stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I'm not a 'birther' and never have been, I hope you don't think I should go screw myself.  But as a former investigative reporter, I do enjoy a good investigative story and the President, by being the arrogant stubborn guy he seems to be, sure provided one and asked for it by not releasing his birth certificate to begin with.
Click to expand...


if people did anything like this to shrub, you'd have been having a fit.

i think he's been unduly kind to the birfers. 

and sorry, saying one isn't a birfer and then going with the birfer line.......

is being a birfer.

and while i like you. on this issue, i'd tell all the birfers where they could stick it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I accepted Hawaii's confirmation of the original COLB.
> 
> You are a classic example of birther stupidity and you basically put a fine point on the very things we have been saying all along.
> 
> Thank you for being such a wonderful specimen who what we have all claimed would happen if Obama caved on the COLB thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are. Shouldn't there be one local registrar signing both documents, since they were filled within one day from each other?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You moron.  The short form COLB is a reprint.  A "receipt" that verifies the original exists and is issued at the time of request.
> 
> You want them to dredge up the guy from 1961 to sign a document that probably wasn't in circulation until 2004?
> 
> Do you even know what you are arguing here?
Click to expand...


Moron I posted two long form COLB one is obamas the other is from the set of two twins born the day after obama was. Both COLB came from the same county. I have post the population of Hawaii in 1961 there would not have been any need for two locial registrar's. So why is there two different signatures on two documents issued one day a part from the same county.


----------



## Truthmatters

They will not stop this insanity.

This is the right wing base.


----------



## Dante

*Bwah hah hah hah hah hah!!!*

Bwah hah hah hah hah hah!!!


Bwah hah hah hah hah hah!!!




Vast LWC said:


> White House releases Obama birth certificate - Yahoo! News
> 
> Bwah hah hah hah hah hah!!!


----------



## Meister

Truthmatters said:


> They will not stop this insanity.
> 
> This is the right wing base.



It's not the rightwing base, TM, it's the fringers.
Also, this was picking up steam from the democrats, also.  Not as much as from the right, but it was increasing.


----------



## Truthmatters

It will not change this right wing bases mind on the subject.

facts have never mattered to them and they never will.


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will not stop this insanity.
> 
> This is the right wing base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rightwing base, TM, it's the fringers.
> Also, this was picking up steam from the democrats, also.  Not as much as from the right, but it was increasing.
Click to expand...

Not true.  Over 50% of Republicans are birthers.


----------



## Dante

Synthaholic said:


> Once again, Obama makes conservatives look like fools.
> 
> I love it!


----------



## Luissa

Get a life Pale, you might enjoy it.


----------



## jillian

Meister said:


> I hope the birfers can move on to the important issues this country is facing right now.
> I am glad that Obama decided to stop playing this game of distraction.  He probably felt that it was becoming a negative for him in this campaign year.



i think he shouldn't have released it.

i think he should have waited til the birfers nominated the donald. if i were him, when the donald, at the debates, says "mr president, WHERE IS THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE", i'd have calmly reached into my pocket and said. "why donald, here it is".

i think we might have seen the donald speechless for the first time.


----------



## Dante

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will not stop this insanity.
> 
> This is the right wing base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rightwing base, TM, it's the fringers.
> Also, this was picking up steam from the democrats, also.  Not as much as from the right, but it was increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Over 50% of Republicans are birthers.
Click to expand...


not true -- the estimate is 45% 


stil...


----------



## Truthmatters

CNN Poll: Only 42% Of Americans Believe Obama Is A Citizen, Only 23% Of Republicans at Pat Dollard


----------



## Meister

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will not stop this insanity.
> 
> This is the right wing base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rightwing base, TM, it's the fringers.
> Also, this was picking up steam from the democrats, also.  Not as much as from the right, but it was increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true.  Over 50% of Republicans are birthers.
Click to expand...


First...TM was talking about* rightwing base*, not republicans. Second...I doubt you could really get a non bias source to state that 50% of republicans believe this.  I know a whole lot of them and only one was a birfer.....just sayin...


----------



## Dante

jillian said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the birfers can move on to the important issues this country is facing right now.
> I am glad that Obama decided to stop playing this game of distraction.  He probably felt that it was becoming a negative for him in this campaign year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he shouldn't have released it.
> 
> i think he should have waited til the birfers nominated the donald. if i were him, when the donald, at the debates, says "mr president, WHERE IS THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE", i'd have calmly reached into my pocket and said. "why donald, here it is".
> 
> i think we might have seen the donald speechless for the first time.
Click to expand...


the problem is the big media made this a popular story (most normal people do not view cable or surf internet news) with Trump and once the American public gets hold of a lie -- they invariably run with it.

Obama did what had to be done.


----------



## Truthmatters

http://patdollard.com/2010/08/cnn-p...ve-obama-is-a-citizen-only-23-of-republicans/


CNN Poll: Only 42% Of Americans Believe Obama Is A Citizen, Only 23% Of Republicans


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr. Shaman said:


> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played the race care, I am sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty-certain that's still *Pat Buchanan's job*.....​
> 
> 
> 
> "*Another disturbing and consistent pattern of Buchanan's is hiring trusted staff members who work with, or are part of, racist and militia groups.* For example:
> 
> *-- Larry Pratt*, co-chairman of Buchanan's campaign, is a major figure in the militia movement, and has appeared at workshops and on TV shows sponsored by white supremacist "Christian Identity" groups.
> 
> *-- Rev. Donald Wildmon*, another of the 4 Buchanan co-chairmen, crusades against sexually explicit TV shows and has repeatedly asserted that Jews dominate the entertainment industry and are responsible. He condemned the movie "Last Temptation of Christ" as being funded by "Jewish money."
> 
> *-- Michael Farris*, the third of the 4 co-chairmen, attended the "White Rose Banquet" honoring those who had gone to jail for acts of violence in the anti-abortion crusade -- including Paul Hill, who shot a doctor and his bodyguard in Pensacola, Florida. The banquet was held in Arlington, VA on January 21, 1996
> 
> *-- William Carter*, a member of Buchanan's South Carolina steering Committee, ran David Duke's 1992 campaign there. After this came out, Buchanan fired him.
> 
> *-- Susan Lamb*, Duval County, Florida chairwoman for Buchanan was involved in the "National Association for the Advancement of White People", founded by Duke.
> 
> *-- Samuel Francis*, a friend and supporter who spoke at a 1993 meeting of Buchanan's group "American Cause", has called for a "white reconquest of the United States" and reportedly was asked to leave the Washington Times' editorial staff because of his racism.
> 
> *-- Vincent Bruno*, and two of Buchanan's other Louisiana delegates, have ties to ex-KKK wizard David Duke's 1991 campaign for Louisiana governor. Bruno was Duke's liaison to the religious right.
> 
> *The Buchanan Klan*​
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Senator Byrd ENOUGH SAID.


----------



## JFK_USA

Synthaholic said:


> Once again, Obama makes conservatives look like fools.
> 
> I love it!



Conservatives themselves make them fools.


----------



## Truthmatters

The republicans pretend this is not their base now.


They have no commitment to facts


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> The republicans pretend this is not their base now.
> 
> 
> They have no commitment to facts




You wouldn't recognized a fact if it slapped you on the ass and called you "Judy".


----------



## Meister

From TM's source:

 Eighty-five percent of Democrats say that Obama was definitely or probably born in the U.S., compared to 68 percent of independents and 57 percent of Republicans


----------



## Angelhair

Synthaholic said:


> Once again, Obama makes conservatives look like fools.
> 
> I love it!



_Not ALL conservatives.  Besides, there were some dems who jumped on this bandwagon also.  Obama likes to play games.  Thus the reason he did not come clean from the get-go.  Maybe it took the focus away from all that he is NOT doing!_


----------



## Truthmatters

So you now are claiming that the birthers are a fringe group of the republican party?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you Obama apologists need to stop being afraid of the truth and covering your ears and closing your eyes to the truth idiot. there is NONE evidence that he was born in hawaii.,deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the news?
> 
> He released the long form you morons have been demanding.
> 
> game
> set
> match
> 
> now :stfu: so we can get him out of the WH.
> 
> please
Click to expand...


NO I will not the document he has still has an issue 
Google nordyke long&#65279; form BC look at signture line 21 and compare to the one obama just provided today. The signatures are of different people. Shouldn't the local registrar be the same since the two documents were filed in the same county within one day of each other?
Hawaii population was not big enough to have more than one locial registrar pre county in 1961


----------



## Meister

Truthmatters said:


> CNN Poll: Only 42% Of Americans Believe Obama Is A Citizen, Only 23% Of Republicans at Pat Dollard
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Only 42% Of Americans Believe Obama Is A Citizen, Only 23% Of Republicans



Did you even read your own source, TM?


----------



## Truthmatters

Twenty-seven percent of Republicans say he was probably not born here, and another 14 percent of Republicans say he was definitely not born in the U.S.




41% of republicans is not fringe


----------



## Angelhair

Meister said:


> From TM's source:
> 
> Eighty-five percent of Democrats say that Obama was definitely or probably born in the U.S., compared to 68 percent of independents and 57 percent of Republicans



_And this is surprising???   After all, he IS a democrat!  Or maybe not._


----------



## Truthmatters

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Only 42% Of Americans Believe Obama Is A Citizen, Only 23% Of Republicans at Pat Dollard
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Only 42% Of Americans Believe Obama Is A Citizen, Only 23% Of Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read your own source, TM?
Click to expand...


did you realize that was the title of the article and not my words?


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republicans pretend this is not their base now.
> 
> 
> They have no commitment to facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't recognized a face if it slapped you on the ass and called you "Judy".
Click to expand...


Not to quibble over details, but is it not a bit Ironic that you mis-spelled "fact" in that statement?


----------



## Old Rocks

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will not stop this insanity.
> 
> This is the right wing base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rightwing base, TM, it's the fringers.
> Also, this was picking up steam from the democrats, also.  Not as much as from the right, but it was increasing.
Click to expand...


*Bullshit. Much of the dims of the GOP were well into this nonsense.*


Fifty-one percent of 400 Republican primary voters surveyed nationwide by Public Policy Polling said they ascribe to the controversial birther conspiracy theory  despite the fact that the state of Hawaii has posted Obamas certificate of live birth.



Read more: Poll: 51 percent of GOP primary voters think Obama born abroad - Andy Barr - POLITICO.com


----------



## Truthmatters

41% didnt believe he was a citizen.


That is not fringe is it.


----------



## Stephanie

What a friggen Joke the Obama is.

He could of released this over Three YEARS ago.

He's a class a asshole just like his rabid supporters.

How unbecoming of how a President *SHOULD *ACT.


----------



## mal

AP News | News Virginian

Formatting Linkage...

Carry on.



peace...


----------



## Meister

Truthmatters said:


> So you now are claiming that the birthers are a fringe group of the republican party?



Only 14% (from your source) of republicans believe he's not a citizen. Another 27% said probably not....but they aren't sure.

So yes, I believe they are fringers.  I'm an Independent and I never doubted he was a citizen.  I have a lot of republican friends and only one was a birfer.


----------



## JBeukema

Annie said:


> We all need the long form BC to get a passport


Wrong. You *can't get* a passport with Hawaii's long form. It's *not a legally valid document*
_*
ONLY THE COMPUTER-GENERATED SHORT-FORM CERTIFICATE IS LEGALLY VALID*_


----------



## Truthmatters

41% have bought into the lies at this point when the poll was done.



Why does every candidate who espouses this nonsense surge in the republican polls?


----------



## Truthmatters

'Birther' claims force GOP leaders to take a stand - USATODAY.com


----------



## Meister

Old Rocks said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will not stop this insanity.
> 
> This is the right wing base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rightwing base, TM, it's the fringers.
> Also, this was picking up steam from the democrats, also.  Not as much as from the right, but it was increasing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Bullshit. Much of the dims of the GOP were well into this nonsense.*
> 
> 
> Fifty-one percent of 400 Republican primary voters surveyed nationwide by Public Policy Polling said they ascribe to the controversial birther conspiracy theory  despite the fact that the state of Hawaii has posted Obamas certificate of live birth.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Poll: 51 percent of GOP primary voters think Obama born abroad - Andy Barr - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


Not buying it, roxie.


----------



## uscitizen

Vast LWC said:


> What will be really telling is when all the state proposals to make new laws about this issue suddenly disappear.
> 
> LOL



Yeah like the brief frenzy to change the constitution so Ahnuld could be president 

Right wingers are so flighty.


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> What a friggen Joke the Obama is.
> 
> He could of released this over Three YEARS ago.
> 
> He's a class a asshole just like his rabid supporters.
> 
> How unbecoming of how a President *SHOULD *ACT.



He could have.

He didn't.

You end up being exposed as the nut job you really are.


----------



## Meister

Truthmatters said:


> 41% didnt believe he was a citizen.
> 
> 
> That is not fringe is it.



No, only 14% stated he wasn't a citizen.


----------



## boedicca

It doesn't matter anymore.

Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.


----------



## uscitizen

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 41% didnt believe he was a citizen.
> 
> 
> That is not fringe is it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, only 14% stated he wasn't a citizen.
Click to expand...


Only 14% that is what 14 X as many as voted for Ron Paul?


----------



## Stephanie

Dante said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a friggen Joke the Obama is.
> 
> He could of released this over Three YEARS ago.
> 
> He's a class a asshole just like his rabid supporters.
> 
> How unbecoming of how a President *SHOULD *ACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could have.
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> You end up being exposed as the nut job you really are.
Click to expand...


sorry dear, but it's you people who support this type of behavior by the guy you voted for that shows the people who are the REAL NUTJOBS. They will see the types of games the Obama like to play and probably won't forget in the NEXT ELECTION.


----------



## Truthmatters

From a political standpoint, it&#8217;s impossible to dismiss the matter as conspiratorial fantasy, akin to, say, claims that the 1969 moon landing was staged. In the latest New York Times-CBS News poll, 45 percent of adult Republicans said they believe Obama was born in another country, and 22 percent said they don&#8217;t know. One-third of Republicans said they believe the president is native born.


http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0211/49554.html#ixzz1KkkBrfAZ


----------



## Political Junky

uscitizen said:


> We need to pass more laws requiring proof of citizenship for the presideltial elections!


Yes, more small government.


----------



## Foxfyre

jillian said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you idiots still going on with the birfer garbage?
> 
> wackos.
> 
> see, i knew he should have told you all to go screw yourselves. because wackos won't ever stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I'm not a 'birther' and never have been, I hope you don't think I should go screw myself.  But as a former investigative reporter, I do enjoy a good investigative story and the President, by being the arrogant stubborn guy he seems to be, sure provided one and asked for it by not releasing his birth certificate to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if people did anything like this to shrub, you'd have been having a fit.
> 
> i think he's been unduly kind to the birfers.
> 
> and sorry, saying one isn't a birfer and then going with the birfer line.......
> 
> is being a birfer.
> 
> and while i like you. on this issue, i'd tell all the birfers where they could stick it.
Click to expand...


People DID do stuff like this to the "Shrub" and when they made shit up like the phony military stuff that forced Dan Rather out of the media, yeah I had a fit.  I object when people are falsely accused and set the record straight when I can.  I have done that for President Clinton and for President Bush and I have done that for President Obama.  I have even done that for Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi though I'll admit I really REALLY had to hold my nose at those times.

But President Bush was pretty much an open book.  Anything anybody wanted to know about him was mostly out there for anybody to see.  I am reasonably certain that if there was any question of his eligibility to be President, he would have quickly put such questions to rest as John McCain did.   However, when there were gaps in President Bush's military record--gaps that even HE could not fill in--I was digging right along with everybody else.  It was an interesting story.  And I would have been doing so if he had refused to reveal any of that stuff too.

But President Obama has been so secretive about so many things:  the birth certificate, ALL of his college records, his passport, whether or not he wrote his two books himself, etc. etc. etc., he just begs for people to be curious.  And those inclined to dig are going to do so.


----------



## uscitizen

This reminds me of another thread where someone is bragging how Bush ended the offshore drilling ban 8 months before he left office.  Knowing that congress had to lift theirs as well.
And the righties brag about it and fail to see it as a political ploy of no substance.


----------



## Synthaholic

jillian said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the birfers can move on to the important issues this country is facing right now.
> I am glad that Obama decided to stop playing this game of distraction.  He probably felt that it was becoming a negative for him in this campaign year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he shouldn't have released it.
> 
> i think he should have waited til the birfers nominated the donald. if i were him, when the donald, at the debates, says "mr president, WHERE IS THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE", i'd have calmly reached into my pocket and said. "why donald, here it is".
> 
> i think we might have seen the donald speechless for the first time.
Click to expand...


That would feel very satisfying, but in these months between now and then, the sideshow would continue.

The President has once again showed that he is the adult.  He has resisted using this for political gain, as he could have by letting it drag out.


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> From a political standpoint, it&#8217;s impossible to dismiss the matter as conspiratorial fantasy, akin to, say, claims that the 1969 moon landing was staged. In the latest New York Times-CBS News poll, 45 percent of adult Republicans said they believe Obama was born in another country, and 22 percent said they don&#8217;t know. One-third of Republicans said they believe the president is native born.



I call shenanigans.

If you are going to copy and paste, at lease have the decency to link to the source.

There is no way you wrote that yourself.   Akin is not in your vocabulary; and there are none of your signature spelling and grammar errors.


----------



## Truthmatters

The utter dishoney of the right to pretend this is not the view of their base shows their moral code


----------



## Luissa

Foxfyre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I'm not a 'birther' and never have been, I hope you don't think I should go screw myself.  But as a former investigative reporter, I do enjoy a good investigative story and the President, by being the arrogant stubborn guy he seems to be, sure provided one and asked for it by not releasing his birth certificate to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if people did anything like this to shrub, you'd have been having a fit.
> 
> i think he's been unduly kind to the birfers.
> 
> and sorry, saying one isn't a birfer and then going with the birfer line.......
> 
> is being a birfer.
> 
> and while i like you. on this issue, i'd tell all the birfers where they could stick it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People DID do stuff like this to the "Shrub" and when they made shit up like the phony military stuff that forced Dan Rather out of the media, yeah I had a fit.  I object when people are falsely accused and set the record straight when I can.  I have done that for President Clinton and for President Bush and I have done that for President Obama.  I have even done that for Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi though I'll admit I really REALLY had to hold my nose at those times.
> 
> But President Bush was pretty much an open book.  Anything anybody wanted to know about him was mostly out there for anybody to see.  I am reasonably certain that if there was any question of his eligibility to be President, he would have quickly put such questions to rest as John McCain did.   However, when there were gaps in President Bush's military record--gaps that even HE could not fill in--I was digging right along with everybody else.  It was an interesting story.  And I would have been doing so if he had refused to reveal any of that stuff too.
> 
> But President Obama has been so secretive about so many things:  the birth certificate, ALL of his college records, his passport, whether or not he wrote his two books himself, etc. etc. etc., he just begs for people to be curious.  And those inclined to dig are going to do so.
Click to expand...


At least Obama admitted to doing coke, something Bush never did. And we all know he did coke. 
Obama learned from Bush, he figured out it is better to be secretive then give them stuff to use against you.


----------



## Meister

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Only 42% Of Americans Believe Obama Is A Citizen, Only 23% Of Republicans at Pat Dollard
> 
> 
> CNN Poll: Only 42% Of Americans Believe Obama Is A Citizen, Only 23% Of Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read your own source, TM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you realize that was the title of the article and not my words?
Click to expand...


Did you see how the title was worded?  Very partisan, makes you read the story to get the true facts


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> What a friggen Joke the Obama is.
> 
> He could of released this over Three YEARS ago.
> 
> He's a class a asshole just like his rabid supporters.
> 
> How unbecoming of how a President *SHOULD *ACT.



Why in God's name would he?  

*Should Bush be forced to prove that he didn't blow up the WTC to satisfy the birthers?*


Respectable people don't pay attention to insane conspiracy theorists,

Unless of course the entire opposition party has managed to let itself become insane conspiracy theorists...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mal said:


> AP News | News Virginian
> 
> Formatting Linkage...
> 
> Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




I find this comment from obama of all people a little odd. Why is he saying move on to other issues, when his BC never held up any issue he was pushing?


> Obama said to Republican detractors and the media, it is time to move on to bigger issues.



He basicly ignored the issue and it never once hinder any thing That I know of.


----------



## Dr.Traveler

Well, 30 pages, nothing constructive.  Great.

So while you're all talking about this, you're ignoring the fight over the Ryan plan, the first Fed Reserve Press conference ever and the non-exsistent Federal Response to some of the most dangerous and damaging storms of the year.  Oh, and the fact the Feds decided they now have the power to tell corporations that they won't do business with certain CEO's.  

Well done folks, well done.


----------



## Truthmatters

Is this op part of the republican base?


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the birfers can move on to the important issues this country is facing right now.
> I am glad that Obama decided to stop playing this game of distraction.  He probably felt that it was becoming a negative for him in this campaign year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he shouldn't have released it.
> 
> i think he should have waited til the birfers nominated the donald. if i were him, when the donald, at the debates, says "mr president, WHERE IS THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE", i'd have calmly reached into my pocket and said. "why donald, here it is".
> 
> i think we might have seen the donald speechless for the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would feel very satisfying, but in these months between now and then, the sideshow would continue.
> 
> The President has once again showed that he is the adult.  He has resisted using this for political gain, as he could have by letting it drag out.
Click to expand...


LOL, yeah some ADULT, he only let this drag on for THREE YEARS when he could of released it before.

you Obamabots crack me up.


----------



## uscitizen

Foxfyre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you idiots still going on with the birfer garbage?
> 
> wackos.
> 
> see, i knew he should have told you all to go screw yourselves. because wackos won't ever stfu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I'm not a 'birther' and never have been, I hope you don't think I should go screw myself.  But as a former investigative reporter, I do enjoy a good investigative story and the President, by being the arrogant stubborn guy he seems to be, sure provided one and asked for it by not releasing his birth certificate to begin with.
Click to expand...


I can't remember that you were/are.
The funny thing ias that in 6 months no one will admit to having been a birther.  Well almost no one.  There are the total mental cases.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr.Traveler said:


> Well, 30 pages, nothing constructive.  Great.
> 
> So while you're all talking about this, you're ignoring the fight over the Ryan plan, the first Fed Reserve Press conference ever and the non-exsistent Federal Response to some of the most dangerous and damaging storms of the year.  Oh, and the fact the Feds decided they now have the power to tell corporations that they won't do business with certain CEO's.
> 
> Well done folks, well done.



What exactly would our discussion of the ryan plan have changed anything within the government?


----------



## Meister

Synthaholic said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the birfers can move on to the important issues this country is facing right now.
> I am glad that Obama decided to stop playing this game of distraction.  He probably felt that it was becoming a negative for him in this campaign year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he shouldn't have released it.
> 
> i think he should have waited til the birfers nominated the donald. if i were him, when the donald, at the debates, says "mr president, WHERE IS THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE", i'd have calmly reached into my pocket and said. "why donald, here it is".
> 
> i think we might have seen the donald speechless for the first time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would feel very satisfying, but in these months between now and then, the sideshow would continue.
> The President has once again showed that he is the adult.  He has resisted using this for political gain, as he could have by letting it drag out.
Click to expand...

As I stated earlier, it was starting to work against him in this campaign year.  As for being an adult....adults would have quashed this at the beginning.


----------



## Truthmatters

This crap has been used by the right for some time now.

It has been a lie from the very begining.


At least now some seem to be trying to pretend it never was.


----------



## Toro

Vast LWC said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> long form = not a legally valid document
> 
> Proper strategy = wait until election season, when the opposition is a birther, then release long form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He released it too early!  Should have waited 'til just before the election.  LOL.
Click to expand...


I agree. A day or two before would have been better.


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> LOL, yeah some ADULT, he only let this drag on for THREE YEARS when he could of released it before.
> 
> you Obamabots crack me up.



Obama was not the one trying to make an issue out of it.

What the hell did he care that there was a bunch of stupid nut-jobs claiming that he was some sort of Kenyan Manchurian Candidate?


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> The utter dishoney of the right to pretend this is not the view of their base shows their moral code




Dishoney?

Why are you Dissing Honey?


----------



## Truthmatters

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read your own source, TM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you realize that was the title of the article and not my words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you see how the title was worded?  Very partisan, makes you read the story to get the true facts
Click to expand...


I didnt title did I.

now read the facts in this poll and the others provided.

It is not a fringe idea on the right.

Its mainstream right thought


----------



## peach174

Wonder when we are going to hear in the news about the people who live there now? How tourists are taking pictures of their house and how they are destroying their yard.
Perhaps this is why he did not release the long form all along. For the privacy of the people who now live in the house that his Mom and him lived in while he was a baby.


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you Obama apologists need to stop being afraid of the truth and covering your ears and closing your eyes to the truth idiot. there is NONE evidence that he was born in hawaii.,deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the news?
> 
> He released the long form you morons have been demanding.
> 
> game
> set
> match
> 
> now :stfu: so we can get him out of the WH.
> 
> please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I will not the document he has still has an issue
> Google nordyke long&#65279; form BC look at signture line 21 and compare to the one obama just provided today. The signatures are of different people. Shouldn't the local registrar be the same since the two documents were filed in the same county within one day of each other?
> Hawaii population was not big enough to have more than one locial registrar pre county in 1961
Click to expand...


Maybe not, since each copy was issued on a different day.

But hey, you keep on keeping on.  And when obama eeks out a win, you have only your birther selves to blame.


----------



## Stephanie

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah some ADULT, he only let this drag on for THREE YEARS when he could of released it before.
> 
> you Obamabots crack me up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was not the one trying to make an issue out of it.
> 
> What the hell did he care that there was a bunch of stupid nut-jobs claiming that he was some sort of Kenyan Manchurian Candidate?
Click to expand...


wow, I thought he WORKED FOR ALL THE PEOPLE. I guess not.
and don't you have me on IGNORE?


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rightwing base, TM, it's the fringers.
> Also, this was picking up steam from the democrats, also.  Not as much as from the right, but it was increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  Over 50% of Republicans are birthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First...TM was talking about* rightwing base*, not republicans. Second...I doubt you could really get a non bias source to state that 50% of republicans believe this.  I know a whole lot of them and only one was a birfer.....just sayin...
Click to expand...


So, Republicans are more inclined to be birthers than Rightwingers?  Because - what? - Republicans are further to the fringe????

You make no sense.


----------



## Foxfyre

Luissa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> if people did anything like this to shrub, you'd have been having a fit.
> 
> i think he's been unduly kind to the birfers.
> 
> and sorry, saying one isn't a birfer and then going with the birfer line.......
> 
> is being a birfer.
> 
> and while i like you. on this issue, i'd tell all the birfers where they could stick it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People DID do stuff like this to the "Shrub" and when they made shit up like the phony military stuff that forced Dan Rather out of the media, yeah I had a fit.  I object when people are falsely accused and set the record straight when I can.  I have done that for President Clinton and for President Bush and I have done that for President Obama.  I have even done that for Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi though I'll admit I really REALLY had to hold my nose at those times.
> 
> But President Bush was pretty much an open book.  Anything anybody wanted to know about him was mostly out there for anybody to see.  I am reasonably certain that if there was any question of his eligibility to be President, he would have quickly put such questions to rest as John McCain did.   However, when there were gaps in President Bush's military record--gaps that even HE could not fill in--I was digging right along with everybody else.  It was an interesting story.  And I would have been doing so if he had refused to reveal any of that stuff too.
> 
> But President Obama has been so secretive about so many things:  the birth certificate, ALL of his college records, his passport, whether or not he wrote his two books himself, etc. etc. etc., he just begs for people to be curious.  And those inclined to dig are going to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Obama admitted to doing coke, something Bush never did. And we all know he did coke.
> Obama learned from Bush, he figured out it is better to be secretive then give them stuff to use against you.
Click to expand...


I don't know if he did or didn't.  He freely admitted that he was a substance abuser in his irresponsible youth, but some of his more mean spirited critics have constantly haranged that he was a 'drunk' or 'pothead' or 'coke addict' or whatever and still is..

But when his arrogance admits indiscretion in his youth, well that's just wonderful.

Double standard and all that.

I long for grown up people who don't apply different standards to people based on their ideology or politics.


----------



## Truthmatters

JBeukema said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all need the long form BC to get a passport
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. You *can't get* a passport with Hawaii's long form. It's *not a legally valid document*
> _*
> ONLY THE COMPUTER-GENERATED SHORT-FORM CERTIFICATE IS LEGALLY VALID*_
Click to expand...


they dont care about facts


----------



## Dante

boedicca said:


> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.



Obama is killing you softly .. poor wingnut birthers.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since I'm not a 'birther' and never have been, I hope you don't think I should go screw myself.  But as a former investigative reporter, I do enjoy a good investigative story and the President, by being the arrogant stubborn guy he seems to be, sure provided one and asked for it by not releasing his birth certificate to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if people did anything like this to shrub, you'd have been having a fit.
> 
> i think he's been unduly kind to the birfers.
> 
> and sorry, saying one isn't a birfer and then going with the birfer line.......
> 
> is being a birfer.
> 
> and while i like you. on this issue, i'd tell all the birfers where they could stick it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People DID do stuff like this to the "Shrub" and when they made shit up like the phony military stuff that forced Dan Rather out of the media, yeah I had a fit.  I object when people are falsely accused and set the record straight when I can.  I have done that for President Clinton and for President Bush and I have done that for President Obama.  I have even done that for Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi though I'll admit I really REALLY had to hold my nose at those times.
> 
> But President Bush was pretty much an open book.  Anything anybody wanted to know about him was mostly out there for anybody to see.  I am reasonably certain that if there was any question of his eligibility to be President, he would have quickly put such questions to rest as John McCain did.   However, when there were gaps in President Bush's military record--gaps that even HE could not fill in--I was digging right along with everybody else.  It was an interesting story.  And I would have been doing so if he had refused to reveal any of that stuff too.
> 
> But President Obama has been so secretive about so many things:  the birth certificate, ALL of his college records, his passport, whether or not he wrote his two books himself, etc. etc. etc., he just begs for people to be curious.  And those inclined to dig are going to do so.
Click to expand...


who is shrub?


----------



## Truthmatters

They are struggling to line up the lies about their lies.


the birther issue was used by almost every prospective candidate so far.

Hell even McCain used it


----------



## Stephanie

Dante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama is killing you softly *.. poor wingnut birthers.
Click to expand...


HARDLY, the latest poll he's in the low 40's. but you all need to think something to keep your spirtis up.


----------



## Meister

The title is being dishonest in making an untrue insinuation.  A person needs to read the article to get the REAL facts. As for you doing the same thing....I have no doubts about that Vast.


----------



## jillian

Spoonman said:


> who is shrub?



baby bush


----------



## 8537

Zoom-boing said:


> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .



He got into Harvard by applying, I suspect.


----------



## Truthmatters

Steph is he a citizen?


----------



## Dante

boedicca said:


> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.


----------



## Truthmatters

Meister said:


> The title is being dishonest in making an untrue insinuation.  A person needs to read the article to get the REAL facts. As for you doing the same thing....I have no doubts about that Vast.



It was not the only poll showing the rights adherance to this lie.


----------



## peach174

Hillary brought it up during the campaign, so it wasn't just the right.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Spoonman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> if people did anything like this to shrub, you'd have been having a fit.
> 
> i think he's been unduly kind to the birfers.
> 
> and sorry, saying one isn't a birfer and then going with the birfer line.......
> 
> is being a birfer.
> 
> and while i like you. on this issue, i'd tell all the birfers where they could stick it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People DID do stuff like this to the "Shrub" and when they made shit up like the phony military stuff that forced Dan Rather out of the media, yeah I had a fit.  I object when people are falsely accused and set the record straight when I can.  I have done that for President Clinton and for President Bush and I have done that for President Obama.  I have even done that for Harry Reid and Nancy Pelosi though I'll admit I really REALLY had to hold my nose at those times.
> 
> But President Bush was pretty much an open book.  Anything anybody wanted to know about him was mostly out there for anybody to see.  I am reasonably certain that if there was any question of his eligibility to be President, he would have quickly put such questions to rest as John McCain did.   However, when there were gaps in President Bush's military record--gaps that even HE could not fill in--I was digging right along with everybody else.  It was an interesting story.  And I would have been doing so if he had refused to reveal any of that stuff too.
> 
> But President Obama has been so secretive about so many things:  the birth certificate, ALL of his college records, his passport, whether or not he wrote his two books himself, etc. etc. etc., he just begs for people to be curious.  And those inclined to dig are going to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is shrub?
Click to expand...


----------



## Meister

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true.  Over 50% of Republicans are birthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First...TM was talking about* rightwing base*, not republicans. Second...I doubt you could really get a non bias source to state that 50% of republicans believe this.  I know a whole lot of them and only one was a birfer.....just sayin...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, Republicans are more inclined to be birthers than Rightwingers?  Because - what? - Republicans are further to the fringe????
> 
> You make no sense.
Click to expand...


Have you forgotten about the independents?


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama is killing you softly *.. poor wingnut birthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HARDLY, the latest poll he's in the low 40's. but you all need to think something to keep your spirtis up.
Click to expand...


A poll this far out from the election?

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzz

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


In January 1983, Reagan's popularity rating fell to 35%


----------



## Meister

Dante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.
Click to expand...


Was she lying?


----------



## Zoom-boing

8537 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got into Harvard by applying, I suspect.
Click to expand...


Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Foxfyre said:


> Okay, I've now had opportunity to see most of the whole thing up close.  And I'm also seeing that the birthers probably aren't going to shut up, though Donald Trump seems satisfied.  He now wants the college transcripts and papers.
> 
> Questions remaining from the birthers:
> 
> &#8226; If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?
> 
> &#8226; Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the &#8220;Date Accepted by Local Reg.&#8221; four days later on August 8, 1961?
> 
> &#8226; What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?
> 
> &#8226; David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obama&#8217;s reported birth.
> 
> &#8226; In the &#8220;This Birth&#8221; box there are two mysterious Xs above &#8220;Twin&#8221; and &#8220;Triplet.&#8221; Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?
> 
> &#8226; What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the document&#8217;s right side?
> 
> &#8226; Finally, the &#8220;Signature of Local Registrar&#8221; in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the document&#8217;s Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled &#8220;Ukulele.&#8221;
> 
> Here's a photo of the long form:
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf





> &#8226; Finally, the &#8220;Signature of Local Registrar&#8221; in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the document&#8217;s Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled &#8220;Ukulele.&#8221;



What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county.

One more thing, I see another issue with the filing protion . The COLB I mention was accteped by the state Resitara four days after obamas but yet obama COLB has a higher number than the COLB I mentioned already.


----------



## Spoonman

Pale Rider said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol,  one doc is 61 10461  the other is 61 10367.  How many times was this guy born?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two different documents for two different people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, nevermind
Click to expand...


And one is a .jpeg picture image of the original, and obama's is another .pdf computer generated image. So even now, there still isn't anything anyone can hold in their hand and look at. Just another internet, computer generated image. Personally though, I hope it checks out. I'm sick of this issue. We do need to get passed it. Then we can focus on is he a legal "natural born citizen" since his father was a subject of Britain, and maybe see his college records, passports, etc.[/QUOTE]
I'm looking at this on a blackberry. hard to make out exactly what is what.  but like i said somewhere. I don't really care if he is a citizen or not.  i will not vote for him based on his performance as a president. He has failed miserably IMO.   all we heard was obstructionist republicans when he held a super majority.  obama has no one to blame but his inexperience and poor leadership.


----------



## Toro

Head go boom!


----------



## Zoom-boing

JBeukema said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all need the long form BC to get a passport
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. You *can't get* a passport with Hawaii's long form. It's *not a legally valid document*
> _*
> ONLY THE COMPUTER-GENERATED SHORT-FORM CERTIFICATE IS LEGALLY VALID*_
Click to expand...




If they both contain the same information . . .actually, the long form contains more information . . . why wouldn't both be valid to get a passport?


----------



## JBeukema

Zoom-boing said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got into Harvard by applying, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.
Click to expand...



How'd Bush get into Yale?

Maybe Obama had a rich friend?

I don't see how it matters, really


----------



## uscitizen

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I've now had opportunity to see most of the whole thing up close.  And I'm also seeing that the birthers probably aren't going to shut up, though Donald Trump seems satisfied.  He now wants the college transcripts and papers.
> 
> Questions remaining from the birthers:
> 
>  If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?
> 
>  Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the Date Accepted by Local Reg. four days later on August 8, 1961?
> 
>  What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?
> 
>  David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obamas reported birth.
> 
>  In the This Birth box there are two mysterious Xs above Twin and Triplet. Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?
> 
>  What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the documents right side?
> 
>  Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.
> 
> Here's a photo of the long form:
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county.
Click to expand...


LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.


----------



## 8537

Zoom-boing said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> CNN . . . .
> 
> Oh, now they're playing the race card in the birther issue.
> 
> whitehouse.gov . . . .birth certificate is now posted.
> 
> 
> The Donald is also questioning Obama's student records . . . Harvard Law review  . . . how did he get into Harvard . .. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He got into Harvard by applying, I suspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.
Click to expand...


Well, Trump has no idea how he did at Columbia or Occidental - his claims on that are about as believable as his claim that Obama's birth certificate had been lost and his people had found "very interesting" information about him in Hawaii.

But of course, he didn't really need great grades to get into Harvard.  He was a legacy admit.


----------



## Synthaholic

Angelhair said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, Obama makes conservatives look like fools.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Not ALL conservatives.  Besides, there were some dems who jumped on this bandwagon also.  Obama likes to play games.  Thus the reason he did not come clean from the get-go.  Maybe it took the focus away from all that he is NOT doing!_
Click to expand...


He did come clean.  He released his legal and valid BC 2 years ago.

Maybe you have no clue what 'prima facie' evidence means?  Educate yourself.


----------



## Dante

Meister said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she lying?
Click to expand...


Lying?

The most likely reason (mani's fastest horse) is that what Obama said is true --- he wants to get off the bullshit and focus on things...like his record vs GOP policies and shit


----------



## Foxfyre

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I've now had opportunity to see most of the whole thing up close.  And I'm also seeing that the birthers probably aren't going to shut up, though Donald Trump seems satisfied.  He now wants the college transcripts and papers.
> 
> Questions remaining from the birthers:
> 
>  If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?
> 
>  Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the Date Accepted by Local Reg. four days later on August 8, 1961?
> 
>  What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?
> 
>  David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obamas reported birth.
> 
>  In the This Birth box there are two mysterious Xs above Twin and Triplet. Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?
> 
>  What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the documents right side?
> 
>  Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.
> 
> Here's a photo of the long form:
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.
Click to expand...


Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?


----------



## JBeukema

Zoom-boing said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We all need the long form BC to get a passport
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. You *can't get* a passport with Hawaii's long form. It's *not a legally valid document*
> _*
> ONLY THE COMPUTER-GENERATED SHORT-FORM CERTIFICATE IS LEGALLY VALID*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they both contain the same information . . .actually, the long form contains more information . . . why wouldn't both be valid to get a passport?
Click to expand...


Because Hawaii no longer recognizes them for any official or legal purposes. They only recognize the computer-generated short forms. 

I suspect it's because the newer forms are considered by the state to be harder to fake, but you'd have to ask the Hawaiin officials who make such decisions.

Really, you should watch the Anderson Cooper podcast. They went to Hawaii to look into this.


----------



## Zoom-boing

8537 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He got into Harvard by applying, I suspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Trump has no idea how he did at Columbia or Occidental - his claims on that are about as believable as his claim that Obama's birth certificate had been lost and his people had found "very interesting" information about him in Hawaii.
> 
> But of course, he didn't really need great grades to get into Harvard.  He was a legacy admit.
Click to expand...


Trump, or anyone else, has no idea how Obama did anywhere because there aren't any records to be found.  Don't you find that odd?  Trump totally dodged the 'very interesting' question.  Just blew the reporter totally off.  

What do you mean Obama was a legacy admit?


----------



## uscitizen

Dante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing you softly .. poor wingnut birthers.
Click to expand...


Naah more like a slow mass suicide by the rightwingers.
Kinda like lemmings walking down the beach instead of leaping off the cliff.


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.



Yes, I'm quite sure there's "no paper trail".

After all, there was no birth documentation either.  right?


----------



## xotoxi

Foxfyre said:


>  In the This Birth box there are two mysterious Xs above Twin and Triplet. Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?



Those may have been the babies that Obama ate.


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the rightwing base, TM, it's the fringers.
> Also, this was picking up steam from the democrats, also.  Not as much as from the right, but it was increasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bullshit. Much of the dims of the GOP were well into this nonsense.*
> 
> 
> Fifty-one percent of 400 Republican primary voters surveyed nationwide by Public Policy Polling said they ascribe to the controversial birther conspiracy theory  despite the fact that the state of Hawaii has posted Obamas certificate of live birth.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Poll: 51 percent of GOP primary voters think Obama born abroad - Andy Barr - POLITICO.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not buying it, roxie.
Click to expand...

Reality does have a strong Liberal bias.


----------



## 8537

Zoom-boing said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Trump has no idea how he did at Columbia or Occidental - his claims on that are about as believable as his claim that Obama's birth certificate had been lost and his people had found "very interesting" information about him in Hawaii.
> 
> But of course, he didn't really need great grades to get into Harvard.  He was a legacy admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, or anyone else, has no idea how Obama did anywhere because there aren't any records to be found.  Don't you find that odd?
Click to expand...


No, I don't find that to be odd at all.  If I run for office, I don't plan to publish my college or grad school transcripts.  



> What do you mean Obama was a legacy admit?



His dad was a Harvard grad.


----------



## Stephanie

uscitizen said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing you softly .. poor wingnut birthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naah more like a slow mass suicide by the rightwingers.
> Kinda like lemmings walking down the beach instead of leaping off the cliff.
Click to expand...


yeah right, just because they asked the Obama to release his LONG FORM BIRTH CERTIFICATE. get real.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Steph is he a citizen?



http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-kenyan-born-obama-all-set-for-us-senate.html


You seemed to believe it at one time, will you answwer now?


----------



## uscitizen

mudwhistle said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think about 10% will be satisfied and drop it.
> 
> The other 90% will say;  "HI is a dem controled state.  How do we know they didn't take all this time to make a real good fake?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Called it!!
> 
> Unless obama can illegally get his original BC, da burfers won't be happy, cuz since he got it illeagally it will be a fake also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm satisfied. Have been for a long time.
> 
> The question is, what took him so long and why now when he could have ended this almost three years ago.
> 
> Why all the massive waste of time and money?
Click to expand...


Umm who wasted the time and money?

The birfers did !

They are the fools.


----------



## Spoonman

uscitizen said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I've now had opportunity to see most of the whole thing up close.  And I'm also seeing that the birthers probably aren't going to shut up, though Donald Trump seems satisfied.  He now wants the college transcripts and papers.
> 
> Questions remaining from the birthers:
> 
>  If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?
> 
>  Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the Date Accepted by Local Reg. four days later on August 8, 1961?
> 
>  What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?
> 
>  David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obamas reported birth.
> 
>  In the This Birth box there are two mysterious Xs above Twin and Triplet. Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?
> 
>  What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the documents right side?
> 
>  Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.
> 
> Here's a photo of the long form:
> 
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.
Click to expand...

Check out obama's latest plan to get the economy back on track


----------



## Truthmatters

Why didnt Obama make us stop believing lies?


Pretty insane question


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm quite sure there's "no paper trail".
> 
> After all, there was no birth documentation either.  right?
Click to expand...


Oh, do you have a link to his college records?  I've never seen them.


----------



## Synthaholic

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a friggen Joke the Obama is.
> 
> He could of released this over Three YEARS ago.
> 
> He's a class a asshole just like his rabid supporters.
> 
> How unbecoming of how a President *SHOULD *ACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in God's name would he?
> 
> *Should Bush be forced to prove that he didn't blow up the WTC to satisfy the birthers?*
> 
> 
> Respectable people don't pay attention to insane conspiracy theorists,
> 
> Unless of course the entire opposition party has managed to let itself become insane conspiracy theorists...
Click to expand...

I'm still waiting for Bush to prove he fulfilled his National Guard service.


----------



## uscitizen

Foxfyre said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
Click to expand...



bother me if it was forged?
At this point nope.

but keep on defending the birfer group if you want.


----------



## Truthmatters

Here we go , more lies being touted


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steph is he a citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-kenyan-born-obama-all-set-for-us-senate.html
> 
> 
> You seemed to believe it at one time, will you answwer now?
Click to expand...


You don't know what I believe just because I posted a article. 
so don't presume you do. thanks.


----------



## Sarah G

Vast LWC said:


> Suck it birthers.
> 
> Though I'm sure you'll find some reason to claim this is a fake too.


----------



## Truthmatters

So you refuse to say what you believe for what reason?


----------



## 8537

Where's the Birth Certificate?: The Case that Barack Obama is not Eligible to be President [Hardcover]
Jerome Corsi (Author) 

<<This title will be released on May 17th, 2011>>

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Wheres-Birth-Certificate-Eligible-President/dp/1936488299[/ame]
_
Corsi exposes in detail key issues with Obama's eligibility, including the fact the President has spent millions of dollars in legal fees to avoid providing the American people with something as simple as a long-form birth certificate. 
_

A guar-own-teed best seller!


----------



## Foxfyre

uscitizen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bother me if it was forged?
> At this point nope.
> 
> but keep on defending the birfer group if you want.
Click to expand...


I wonder if there is something in the water some of you lefties drink that makes it impossible for you to argue something without doing it ad hominem?


----------



## Zoom-boing

8537 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Trump has no idea how he did at Columbia or Occidental - his claims on that are about as believable as his claim that Obama's birth certificate had been lost and his people had found "very interesting" information about him in Hawaii.
> 
> But of course, he didn't really need great grades to get into Harvard.  He was a legacy admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump, or anyone else, has no idea how Obama did anywhere because there aren't any records to be found.  Don't you find that odd?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I don't find that to be odd at all.  If I run for office, I don't plan to publish my college or grad school transcripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean Obama was a legacy admit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His dad was a Harvard grad.
Click to expand...


Hey, if you run give USMB a wink and a nod in one of your speeches!  lol

Didn't everyone bitch about George's lack of college records or something?  So, he produced them.  Yes, I find it odd that Obama never released his.  Maybe he will after The Donald gets done hounding him.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> So you refuse to say what you believe for what reason?



ummmmlets see. I don't bow down to other peoples demands that I do.


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think he shouldn't have released it.
> 
> i think he should have waited til the birfers nominated the donald. if i were him, when the donald, at the debates, says "mr president, WHERE IS THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE", i'd have calmly reached into my pocket and said. "why donald, here it is".
> 
> i think we might have seen the donald speechless for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would feel very satisfying, but in these months between now and then, the sideshow would continue.
> 
> The President has once again showed that he is the adult.  He has resisted using this for political gain, as he could have by letting it drag out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah some ADULT, he only let this drag on for THREE YEARS when he could of released it before.
> 
> you Obamabots crack me up.
Click to expand...

He released his legal, valid BC over 2 years ago.

You're another fool who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Foxfyre said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
Click to expand...


It probably is real but has some issues.
Like I asked you

What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county

I also see another issue with the filing protion . The COLB I mention was accteped by the state Registara four days after obamas, but obama's COLB has a higher number than the COLB I mentioned already.


----------



## uscitizen

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would feel very satisfying, but in these months between now and then, the sideshow would continue.
> 
> The President has once again showed that he is the adult.  He has resisted using this for political gain, as he could have by letting it drag out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah some ADULT, he only let this drag on for THREE YEARS when he could of released it before.
> 
> you Obamabots crack me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He released his legal, valid BC over 2 years ago.
> 
> You're another fool who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
Click to expand...


He will check on his "faced book" page though.


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think he shouldn't have released it.
> 
> i think he should have waited til the birfers nominated the donald. if i were him, when the donald, at the debates, says "mr president, WHERE IS THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE", i'd have calmly reached into my pocket and said. "why donald, here it is".
> 
> i think we might have seen the donald speechless for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would feel very satisfying, but in these months between now and then, the sideshow would continue.
> The President has once again showed that he is the adult.  He has resisted using this for political gain, as he could have by letting it drag out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I stated earlier, it was starting to work against him in this campaign year.  As for being an adult....adults would have quashed this at the beginning.
Click to expand...

Another idiot who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would feel very satisfying, but in these months between now and then, the sideshow would continue.
> 
> The President has once again showed that he is the adult.  He has resisted using this for political gain, as he could have by letting it drag out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah some ADULT, he only let this drag on for THREE YEARS when he could of released it before.
> 
> you Obamabots crack me up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He released his legal, valid BC over 2 years ago.
> 
> You're another fool who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
Click to expand...


I don't care what he released, the PEOPLE were asking HIM TO RELEASE his long form BC, that should of been enough for him to DO IT THREE YEARS AGO.. the only fools are you all who voted for him. he's playing you all like a fiddle and you fall at his feet. funny to watch


----------



## Truthmatters

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you refuse to say what you believe for what reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmlets see. I don't bow down to other peoples demands that I do.
Click to expand...


So you traffic in these lies by posting them yet you want to pretend asking you what you believe is some demand?

Why are you even here if you dont believe anything you can stand behind publicly?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

uscitizen said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> bother me if it was forged?
> At this point nope.
> 
> but keep on defending the birfer group if you want.
Click to expand...


Cool that it wuldn't bother you if the document was forged.  Nothing new


----------



## Truthmatters

Stephanie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah some ADULT, he only let this drag on for THREE YEARS when he could of released it before.
> 
> you Obamabots crack me up.
> 
> 
> 
> He released his legal, valid BC over 2 years ago.
> 
> You're another fool who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry bub, the only fools are you all who voted for him. he's playing you all like a fiddle and you fall at his feet. funny to watch
Click to expand...


Hmmmmm does this mean you dont believe hes a citizen?


----------



## Foxfyre

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It probably is real but has some issues.
> Like I asked you
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county
> 
> I also see another issue with the filing protion . The COLB I mention was accteped by the state Registara four days after obamas, but obama's COLB has a higher number than the COLB I mentioned already.
Click to expand...


Yeah the certificate number is one of those things that raises eyebrows.  And it probably can be explained that registrar staff each have a stack of certificates to type up on their desk and the numbers don't run sequentially for that reason.  But it is something a good investigative reporter would check out.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He released his legal, valid BC over 2 years ago.
> 
> You're another fool who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bub, the only fools are you all who voted for him. he's playing you all like a fiddle and you fall at his feet. funny to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm does this mean you dont believe hes a citizen?
Click to expand...


OMG...


----------



## Luissa

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO,  Keep it up I need some good laughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It probably is real but has some issues.
> Like I asked you
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county
> 
> I also see another issue with the filing protion . The COLB I mention was accteped by the state Registara four days after obamas, but obama's COLB has a higher number than the COLB I mentioned already.
Click to expand...


Get a real hobby.


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> Trump, or anyone else, has no idea how Obama did anywhere because there aren't any records to be found.  Don't you find that odd?  Trump totally dodged the 'very interesting' question.  Just blew the reporter totally off.
> 
> What do you mean Obama was a legacy admit?



Trump said the EXACT same "Very Interesting" phrase about the Birth Certificate.

I'm sure the school records would be just as "difficult" to find.


----------



## digger

Oh man. It's gonna be an interesting campaign season. Obama's gonna run circles around the GOP.

Stephanie is backed up so far against a wall that she won't even take a position, because she knows there's no position she can take that she would be able to defend.

Stephanie for president. She's got amazing political instincts. No one can call you a waffler if you just never express an opinion.


----------



## Sarah G

Actually, Bachmann was the first to step back from the birther rhetoric but there you all go again, giving some idiot womanizer the credit.

How stupid.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you refuse to say what you believe for what reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmlets see. I don't bow down to other peoples demands that I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you traffic in these lies by posting them yet you want to pretend asking you what you believe is some demand?
> 
> Why are you even here if you dont believe anything you can stand behind publicly?
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> First...TM was talking about* rightwing base*, not republicans. Second...I doubt you could really get a non bias source to state that 50% of republicans believe this.  I know a whole lot of them and only one was a birfer.....just sayin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Republicans are more inclined to be birthers than Rightwingers?  Because - what? - Republicans are further to the fringe????
> 
> You make no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you forgotten about the independents?
Click to expand...

Independents are Republicans?

You continue to make no sense.


----------



## Truthmatters

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry bub, the only fools are you all who voted for him. he's playing you all like a fiddle and you fall at his feet. funny to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm does this mean you dont believe hes a citizen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG...
Click to expand...


This is a site about political beliefs.

Why is it you think its important that you not go on record on this issue yet you keep talking about it.



There is only one reason you will not answer the question.


You dont know what to believe until someone tells you what to believe.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Foxfyre said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably is real but has some issues.
> Like I asked you
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county
> 
> I also see another issue with the filing protion . The COLB I mention was accteped by the state Registara four days after obamas, but obama's COLB has a higher number than the COLB I mentioned already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah the certificate number is one of those things that raises eyebrows.  And it probably can be explained that registrar staff each have a stack of certificates to type up on their desk and the numbers don't run sequentially for that reason.  But it is something a good investigative reporter would check out.
Click to expand...




> But it is something a good investigative reporter would check out.


Are there any out there? Well maybe depends on your political affiliation.


----------



## Vanquish

8537 said:


> Where's the Birth Certificate?: The Case that Barack Obama is not Eligible to be President [Hardcover]
> Jerome Corsi (Author)
> 
> <<This title will be released on May 17th, 2011>>
> 
> Amazon.com: Where&#39;s the Birth Certificate?: The Case that Barack Obama is not Eligible to be President (9781936488292): Jerome Corsi: Books
> _
> Corsi exposes in detail key issues with Obama's eligibility, including the fact the President has spent millions of dollars in legal fees to avoid providing the American people with something as simple as a long-form birth certificate.
> _
> 
> A guar-own-teed best seller!



That's the one I was speaking of earlier.


----------



## uscitizen

Actually MOST independents are republicans actually republicans embaressed by their support of Bush.

think this birfer embaressment will further swell the ranks of "independents"?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump, or anyone else, has no idea how Obama did anywhere because there aren't any records to be found.  Don't you find that odd?  Trump totally dodged the 'very interesting' question.  Just blew the reporter totally off.
> 
> What do you mean Obama was a legacy admit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump said the EXACT same "Very Interesting" phrase about the Birth Certificate.*
> 
> I'm sure the school records would be just as "difficult" to find.
Click to expand...


Um, that's exactly what I said.  Trump blew the 'we found some very interesting information' question off.  Read my post, above.  A few days ago Trump said there wasn't any long-form bc.  No reporter bothered to ask him about that.  They should have and Trump should have answered.

So, you don't have a link to Obama's college records?  Thesis written?  The paperwork from his time spent in the IL Senate?


----------



## Truthmatters

I dont think the people still  in the R party mind the lies.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bother me if it was forged?
> At this point nope.
> 
> but keep on defending the birfer group if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is something in the water some of you lefties drink that makes it impossible for you to argue something without doing it ad hominem?
Click to expand...


yes, but it's been illegal ever since timothy leary heavily promoted it back in the 60's


----------



## Dante

I demand Donald Trump prove he has a Hair Line!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Luissa said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It probably is real but has some issues.
> Like I asked you
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county
> 
> I also see another issue with the filing protion . The COLB I mention was accteped by the state Registara four days after obamas, but obama's COLB has a higher number than the COLB I mentioned already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get a real hobby.
Click to expand...


I think my question about box 21 on Both COLB  is a valid question. Any good  lawyer would question it. But I have always question the out of sequence issuing and the out of sequence certificate numbers


----------



## SFC Ollie

Well as I said I believe he was born in Hawaii. So I am glad this came out finally. But it also makes my thoughts seem to be wrong as his mother signed it as Stanly Ann Dunham Obama.

Was there ever a wedding?  I still say he's a Bastard.......


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is killing you softly .. poor wingnut birthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naah more like a slow mass suicide by the rightwingers.
> Kinda like lemmings walking down the beach instead of leaping off the cliff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah right, just because they asked the Obama to release his LONG FORM BIRTH CERTIFICATE. get real.
Click to expand...

Which he would not be able to use to get a passport or a drivers license.  He would need the BC that's been out there for the past 2 years.

Why?  The official, raised seal.

So the COLB is more legal, and more valid than the long form.

You must be a real masochist to keep coming back for repeated bitch-slapping, but no worries:  my hand is strong and my aim is true.


----------



## uscitizen

Foxfyre said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably it is the real deal.  But our internet sleuths aren't going to be played for fools either.  Wouldn't it bother you if it WAS a forged birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bother me if it was forged?
> At this point nope.
> 
> but keep on defending the birfer group if you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is something in the water some of you lefties drink that makes it impossible for you to argue something without doing it ad hominem?
Click to expand...


Does that invalidate my statement?


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steph is he a citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-kenyan-born-obama-all-set-for-us-senate.html
> 
> 
> You seemed to believe it at one time, will you answwer now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know what I believe just because I posted a article.
> so don't presume you do. thanks.
Click to expand...

You believe what Glenn Beck tells you to believe.


----------



## Zoom-boing

SFC Ollie said:


> Well as I said I believe he was born in Hawaii. So I am glad this came out finally. But it also makes my thoughts seem to be wrong as his mother signed it as Stanly Ann Dunham Obama.
> 
> Was there ever a wedding?  I still say he's a Bastard.......



I noticed that too.  Obama, Sr. was married to someone else when he 'married' Dunham so  . . . were they ever really married?  Did he divorce then marry Dunham?  I've no idea . . . .


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you refuse to say what you believe for what reason?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmlets see. I don't bow down to other peoples demands that I do.
Click to expand...

Coward.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm does this mean you dont believe hes a citizen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a site about political beliefs.
> 
> Why is it you think its important that you not go on record on this issue yet you keep talking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one reason you will not answer the question.
> 
> 
> You dont know what to believe until someone tells you what to believe.
Click to expand...


ummmmk, you got it all figured out.  now go away.


----------



## uscitizen

SFC Ollie said:


> Well as I said I believe he was born in Hawaii. So I am glad this came out finally. But it also makes my thoughts seem to be wrong as his mother signed it as Stanly Ann Dunham Obama.
> 
> Was there ever a wedding?  I still say he's a Bastard.......



cmon Ollie all politicians are bastards.

or do you mean the technical type like Jesus Christ?


----------



## Truthmatters

Steph still refuses to say what she believes yet continues arguing the birther points


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-kenyan-born-obama-all-set-for-us-senate.html
> 
> 
> You seemed to believe it at one time, will you answwer now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what I believe just because I posted a article.
> so don't presume you do. thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You believe what Glenn Beck tells you to believe.
Click to expand...


LOL, and you spout the leftie talking points like a parrot, so don't talk my dear.


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm quite sure there's "no paper trail".
> 
> After all, there was no birth documentation either.  right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, do you have a link to his college records?  I've never seen them.
Click to expand...


I've never seen an atom or a molecule either, but I know they exist.


----------



## boedicca

It is a waste of time explaining something to somebody who is incapable of understanding said explanation.


----------



## boedicca

Stephanie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know what I believe just because I posted a article.
> so don't presume you do. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You believe what Glenn Beck tells you to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, and you spout the leftie talking points like a parrot, so don't talk my dear.
Click to expand...




Most parrots are far more articulate than TMN.


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Steph still refuses to say what she believes yet continues arguing the birther points





man, you should go back and READ maybe. I'm talking about his releasing HIS LONG FORM BIRTH CETIFICATE. I'm sure that is too hard for you to understand, but please give it a shot, K


----------



## Foxfyre

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It probably is real but has some issues.
> Like I asked you
> 
> What are your thought's on box 21 from another COLB issued one day later from the same county being signed by another person? Keep in mind were talking about the year 1961 and the population in Hawaii would not have been high enough to have the need for more than one locial registrar in each county
> 
> I also see another issue with the filing protion . The COLB I mention was accteped by the state Registara four days after obamas, but obama's COLB has a higher number than the COLB I mentioned already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the certificate number is one of those things that raises eyebrows.  And it probably can be explained that registrar staff each have a stack of certificates to type up on their desk and the numbers don't run sequentially for that reason.  But it is something a good investigative reporter would check out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is something a good investigative reporter would check out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any out there? Well maybe depends on your political affiliation.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of them out there on the internet.  Not so much in media any more.  But if it had not been for internet detectives who decided to go looking for answers to questions raised, we never would have known that President Bush's military records had been forged.  We wouldn't have known a whole lot of stuff that we know because there are people with questions who go looking for answers.

Why do you think our current leadership is looking for some way to shut down and shut up the internet as a source of detective work?  As well as talk radio and a few other sources that are also asking questions they don't want asked and coming up with answers they don't want the people to know.  It scares them what some of us might be able to find out and get the word out to people, and it is a real source of frustration to them.

We with inquiring minds are also in the front lines to intercept and expose the many many scams and manufactured attacks that are out there and those are coming from both sides.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the news?
> 
> He released the long form you morons have been demanding.
> 
> game
> set
> match
> 
> now :stfu: so we can get him out of the WH.
> 
> please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO I will not the document he has still has an issue
> Google nordyke long&#65279; form BC look at signture line 21 and compare to the one obama just provided today. The signatures are of different people. Shouldn't the local registrar be the same since the two documents were filed in the same county within one day of each other?
> Hawaii population was not big enough to have more than one locial registrar pre county in 1961
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not, since each copy was issued on a different day.
> 
> But hey, you keep on keeping on.  And when obama eeks out a win, you have only your birther selves to blame.
Click to expand...


At the time of obamas birth hawaii would not have had the need of more than one locial registrar


----------



## SFC Ollie

uscitizen said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as I said I believe he was born in Hawaii. So I am glad this came out finally. But it also makes my thoughts seem to be wrong as his mother signed it as Stanly Ann Dunham Obama.
> 
> Was there ever a wedding?  I still say he's a Bastard.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmon Ollie all politicians are bastards.
> 
> or do you mean the technical type like Jesus Christ?
Click to expand...


With this guy I mean both.....


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> Um, that's exactly what I said.  Trump blew the 'we found some very interesting information' question off.  Read my post, above.  A few days ago Trump said there wasn't any long-form bc.  No reporter bothered to ask him about that.  They should have and Trump should have answered.
> 
> So, you don't have a link to Obama's college records?  Thesis written?  The paperwork from his time spent in the IL Senate?



So, just to be clear, you're now saying that Obama never attended college, prior to Harvard?


----------



## Dante

Headline should read:  Obama releases Trump from loser status


----------



## Spoonman

maybe lindsay lohan will do something stupid and get america's focus back on something that really matters again


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, that's exactly what I said.  Trump blew the 'we found some very interesting information' question off.  Read my post, above.  A few days ago Trump said there wasn't any long-form bc.  No reporter bothered to ask him about that.  They should have and Trump should have answered.
> 
> So, you don't have a link to Obama's college records?  Thesis written?  The paperwork from his time spent in the IL Senate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear, you're now saying that Obama never attended college, prior to Harvard?
Click to expand...


How the hell did you come to that conclusion?  I'm_ asking _. . . . do you have a link to Obama's college records?  Or to a thesis that he wrote?  Or for the paperwork from his time spent in the IL senate?


----------



## Annie

Zoom-boing said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Trump has no idea how he did at Columbia or Occidental - his claims on that are about as believable as his claim that Obama's birth certificate had been lost and his people had found "very interesting" information about him in Hawaii.
> 
> But of course, he didn't really need great grades to get into Harvard.  He was a legacy admit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump, or anyone else, has no idea how Obama did anywhere because there aren't any records to be found.  Don't you find that odd?  Trump totally dodged the 'very interesting' question.  Just blew the reporter totally off.
> 
> What do you mean Obama was a legacy admit?
Click to expand...


His father went to Harvard so it's been told.


----------



## Avatar4321

Amazing that Donald Trump whining about this stupid issue actually got the President to release his record. 

Now can we get back to the important issues, like our 14 trillion dollar debt, our 9% unemployment, our rising energy prices, our rising food prices, and the undeclared war in Libya we shouldn't be involved in? Or is the President going to be focusing on some distraction like visiting Oprah...

I should have guessed it would be the latter.


----------



## Spoonman

Annie said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Trump has no idea how he did at Columbia or Occidental - his claims on that are about as believable as his claim that Obama's birth certificate had been lost and his people had found "very interesting" information about him in Hawaii.
> 
> But of course, he didn't really need great grades to get into Harvard.  He was a legacy admit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump, or anyone else, has no idea how Obama did anywhere because there aren't any records to be found.  Don't you find that odd?  Trump totally dodged the 'very interesting' question.  Just blew the reporter totally off.
> 
> What do you mean Obama was a legacy admit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His father went to Harvard so it's been told.
Click to expand...


I think as a delivery boy though


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> This crap has been used by the right for some time now.
> 
> It has been a lie from the very begining.
> 
> 
> At least now some seem to be trying to pretend it never was.



Someone lied to be sure. I tend to get real suspicious when someone fights so hard to hide the truth.
As I've said many times, It's most likely that he was born in Hawaii, but his reluctance to provide all sorts of documents and records forces me to wonder what he's hiding.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

uscitizen said:


> We need to pass more laws requiring proof of citizenship for the presideltial elections!



It is one of three requirements listed in the Constitution for being President that you actually be born a citizen. Come to think of it, a birth certificate actually serves as proof for two of the requirements. The real question is not why did anyone ask about his birth, it is why he felt the need to toy with the issue for so long.


----------



## Dante

Vast LWC said:


> Suck it birthers.
> 
> Though I'm sure you'll find some reason to claim this is a fake too.



Donald Trump is the world's biggest loser


----------



## Stephanie

Obama had to do something drastic to take the peoples minds off his failures as a President, so what better way. Now this is all we'll hear about from his ass kissers in the lamestream media, and of course on this board...lol


----------



## Two Thumbs

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO I will not the document he has still has an issue
> Google nordyke long&#65279; form BC look at signture line 21 and compare to the one obama just provided today. The signatures are of different people. Shouldn't the local registrar be the same since the two documents were filed in the same county within one day of each other?
> Hawaii population was not big enough to have more than one locial registrar pre county in 1961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not, since each copy was issued on a different day.
> 
> But hey, you keep on keeping on.  And when obama eeks out a win, you have only your birther selves to blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the time of obamas birth hawaii would not have had the need of more than one locial registrar
Click to expand...


Nice assumption

you don't even know when it was signed.

For all we know the new sig is from a week ago.  there's no date, thus, not important.


----------



## Meister

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Republicans are more inclined to be birthers than Rightwingers?  Because - what? - Republicans are further to the fringe????
> 
> You make no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you forgotten about the independents?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Independents are Republicans?
> 
> You continue to make no sense.
Click to expand...


This last election the independents weren't republicans...but they voted republican for the most part....which (slow down and try to comprehend this part) put them in the rightwing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

> Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity. Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.


 I think a little I think a little Hawaiian Ukulele. music is appropriate right about nowis appropriate right about now

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I]YouTube - OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo[/ame]


----------



## Avorysuds

Truthmatters said:


> It will not change this right wing bases mind on the subject.
> 
> facts have never mattered to them and they never will.



FACTS! 

Prove it TM, use some facts lol 

Holy shit your retarded, lol.


----------



## 8537

Zoom-boing said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump, or anyone else, has no idea how Obama did anywhere because there aren't any records to be found.  Don't you find that odd?  Trump totally dodged the 'very interesting' question.  Just blew the reporter totally off.
> 
> What do you mean Obama was a legacy admit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump said the EXACT same "Very Interesting" phrase about the Birth Certificate.*
> 
> I'm sure the school records would be just as "difficult" to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, that's exactly what I said.  Trump blew the 'we found some very interesting information' question off.  Read my post, above.  A few days ago Trump said there wasn't any long-form bc.  No reporter bothered to ask him about that.  They should have and Trump should have answered.
> 
> So, you don't have a link to Obama's college records?  Thesis written?  The paperwork from his time spent in the IL Senate?
Click to expand...


Where would he have written a thesis?  His only graduate school education was law school, and you don't write a thesis to get a law degree.

If you're referring to some sort of senior paper for an undergrad, those aren't bound and/or kept.  And for good reason:  They're usually poorly documented tripe (I resemble that remark!)


----------



## DaGoose

Stephanie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah some ADULT, he only let this drag on for THREE YEARS when he could of released it before.
> 
> you Obamabots crack me up.
> 
> 
> 
> He released his legal, valid BC over 2 years ago.
> 
> You're another fool who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care what he released, the PEOPLE were asking HIM TO RELEASE his long form BC, that should of been enough for him to DO IT THREE YEARS AGO.. the only fools are you all who voted for him. he's playing you all like a fiddle and you fall at his feet. funny to watch
Click to expand...


Actually, it's more like playing the wingnuts like a fiddle. The wingnuts have been tripping over themselves for the past three years trying to prove that he was born in Kenya. And what was the result?

They come off looking like a bunch of nutcases who have lost all credibility with the American people. 

It's very smart politics. He gave them tons of rope and they just hung themselves. 

WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not, since each copy was issued on a different day.
> 
> But hey, you keep on keeping on.  And when obama eeks out a win, you have only your birther selves to blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time of obamas birth hawaii would not have had the need of more than one locial registrar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice assumption
> 
> you don't even know when it was signed.
> 
> For all we know the new sig is from a week ago.  there's no date, thus, not important.
Click to expand...

For the whole state population of around 600,000 what do you think?


----------



## Stephanie

DaGoose said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> He released his legal, valid BC over 2 years ago.
> 
> You're another fool who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what he released, the PEOPLE were asking HIM TO RELEASE his long form BC, that should of been enough for him to DO IT THREE YEARS AGO.. the only fools are you all who voted for him. he's playing you all like a fiddle and you fall at his feet. funny to watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like playing the wingnuts like a fiddle. The wingnuts have been tripping over themselves for the past three years trying to prove that he was born in Kenya. And what was the result?
> 
> They come off looking like a bunch of nutcases who have lost all credibility with the American people.
> 
> It's very smart politics. He gave them tons of rope and they just hung themselves.
> 
> WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Good gawd, WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!
Are any of you OBAMABOTS ADULTS.


----------



## Toro

It's a sad day in birferstan today.



Of course it's a sad day everyday...


----------



## Truthmatters

Avorysuds said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will not change this right wing bases mind on the subject.
> 
> facts have never mattered to them and they never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACTS!
> 
> Prove it TM, use some facts lol
> 
> Holy shit your retarded, lol.
Click to expand...


If facts mattered to you you would not have been milking this lie for years


----------



## Cuyo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you Obama apologists need to stop being afraid of the truth and covering your ears and closing your eyes to the truth idiot. there is NONE evidence that he was born in hawaii.,deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you read the news?
> 
> He released the long form you morons have been demanding.
> 
> game
> set
> match
> 
> now :stfu: so we can get him out of the WH.
> 
> please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO I will not the document he has still has an issue
> Google nordyke long&#65279; form BC look at signture line 21 and compare to the one obama just provided today. The signatures are of different people. Shouldn't the local registrar be the same since the two documents were filed in the same county within one day of each other?
> Hawaii population was not big enough to have more than one locial registrar pre county in 1961
Click to expand...


Man reb, you are *REALLY* emotionally invested in this, aren't you?


----------



## Ravi

Now we need to see his high school transcripts!!!


----------



## Meister

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would feel very satisfying, but in these months between now and then, the sideshow would continue.
> The President has once again showed that he is the adult.  He has resisted using this for political gain, as he could have by letting it drag out.
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated earlier, it was starting to work against him in this campaign year.  As for being an adult....adults would have quashed this at the beginning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another idiot who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
Click to expand...


He should have released the long form, which he was privy to at the beginning....like an adult.  Instead he wanted the b/c to be a distraction, and got mileage out of it in the press.  But, it started to gain more momentum at a bad time (campaign year). 
Get your feet back on the ground, your not that smart. 
PS....I was never a birther.


----------



## Dante

Did Obama call Donald Trump a carnival barker?


----------



## DaGoose

Stephanie said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what he released, the PEOPLE were asking HIM TO RELEASE his long form BC, that should of been enough for him to DO IT THREE YEARS AGO.. the only fools are you all who voted for him. he's playing you all like a fiddle and you fall at his feet. funny to watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like playing the wingnuts like a fiddle. The wingnuts have been tripping over themselves for the past three years trying to prove that he was born in Kenya. And what was the result?
> 
> They come off looking like a bunch of nutcases who have lost all credibility with the American people.
> 
> It's very smart politics. He gave them tons of rope and they just hung themselves.
> 
> WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good gawd, WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!
> Are any of you OBAMABOTS ADULTS.
Click to expand...


Am I wrong? Didn't the wingnuts come off looking like....well...wingnuts?

Didn't they lose a lot of credibility on this and other issues?

Politics 101 states that if your opposition is making a fool of himself......let him.

.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The most important accomplishment of the publication of the long form is that it has reduced the birthers to crazy people only.


----------



## Vast LWC

Zoom-boing said:


> How the hell did you come to that conclusion?  I'm_ asking _. . . . do you have a link to Obama's college records?  Or to a thesis that he wrote?  Or for the paperwork from his time spent in the IL senate?



Questions such as "Have you seen his school records?  or "Have you seen his paperwork?" are an obvious lead up to the same supposed "doubts" that the right-wing was implying existed with his birth certificate.

Why would I have seen his school records?  Is there some reason I should have?


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Now we need to see his high school transcripts!!!


I want preschool too.


----------



## Vast LWC

WHAT???   HE hasn't shown anyone his grade school report cards??

I demand to see them!


----------



## Vanquish

8537 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump said the EXACT same "Very Interesting" phrase about the Birth Certificate.*
> 
> I'm sure the school records would be just as "difficult" to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, that's exactly what I said.  Trump blew the 'we found some very interesting information' question off.  Read my post, above.  A few days ago Trump said there wasn't any long-form bc.  No reporter bothered to ask him about that.  They should have and Trump should have answered.
> 
> So, you don't have a link to Obama's college records?  Thesis written?  The paperwork from his time spent in the IL Senate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where would he have written a thesis?  His only graduate school education was law school, and you don't write a thesis to get a law degree.
> 
> If you're referring to some sort of senior paper for an undergrad, those aren't bound and/or kept.  And for good reason:  They're usually poorly documented tripe (I resemble that remark!)
Click to expand...


Actually most law schools DO require a "rigorous writing assignment" on a legal topic along the lines of a law review article.


----------



## Truthmatters

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated earlier, it was starting to work against him in this campaign year.  As for being an adult....adults would have quashed this at the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Another idiot who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should have released the long form, which he was privy to at the beginning....like an adult.  Instead he wanted the b/c to be a distraction, and got mileage out of it in the press.  But, it started to gain more momentum at a bad time (campaign year).
> Get your feet back on the ground, your not that smart.
> PS....I was never a birther.
Click to expand...


Do you realize he would have had to have acess to the doc to do so?


Do you know the laws of Hawiaii regruarding these documents?


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will not change this right wing bases mind on the subject.
> 
> facts have never mattered to them and they never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACTS!
> 
> Prove it TM, use some facts lol
> 
> Holy shit your retarded, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If facts mattered to you you would not have been milking this lie for years
Click to expand...


Oh my, aren't you one who swears Bush STOLE the election from Gore?
so you shouldn't talk a bout milk.


----------



## Meister

DaGoose said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like playing the wingnuts like a fiddle. The wingnuts have been tripping over themselves for the past three years trying to prove that he was born in Kenya. And what was the result?
> 
> They come off looking like a bunch of nutcases who have lost all credibility with the American people.
> 
> It's very smart politics. He gave them tons of rope and they just hung themselves.
> 
> WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd, WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!
> Are any of you OBAMABOTS ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I wrong? Didn't the wingnuts come off looking like....well...wingnuts?
> 
> Didn't they lose a lot of credibility on this and other issues?
> 
> Politics 101 states that if your opposition is making a fool of himself......let him.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


They did on this issue....I don't know what other issues your talking about, though.


----------



## Truthmatters

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> FACTS!
> 
> Prove it TM, use some facts lol
> 
> Holy shit your retarded, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If facts mattered to you you would not have been milking this lie for years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my, aren't you one who swears Bush STOLE the election from Gore?
> so you shouldn't talk a bout milk.
Click to expand...


Do you know about the felons list in florida and the court cases surrounding them?


----------



## Foxfyre

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crap has been used by the right for some time now.
> 
> It has been a lie from the very begining.
> 
> 
> At least now some seem to be trying to pretend it never was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone lied to be sure. I tend to get real suspicious when someone fights so hard to hide the truth.
> As I've said many times, It's most likely that he was born in Hawaii, but his reluctance to provide all sorts of documents and records forces me to wonder what he's hiding.
Click to expand...


And I figure that the honorable among us don't mind legitimate questions being asked and answered of anybody.  If we must protect our idols from any questions, they must not be worthy of much respect.

Those internet detectives can be shams, of course, and I resent dishonest e-mails being circulated by the right as much as I do those from the left because I want my side to look better than that.  And sometimes it just isn't.

But remember when Hezbollah was making war on Israel?  The media didn't question the photos Reuters was putting out and was dutifully printing them.  But some of our internet sleuths looked more closely at those photos and spotted the photoshopped images engineered to make Israel look bad.  Reuters had to fire some people and post retractions.  I don't have such skills, but I really appreciate those who do.

And when we have people who are questioning the authenticity of a photo of a birth certificate, I'm gonna to look to see what they come up with.  They may be scamming us or are just incompetent in their critique.  But if they're right and we have a leader and/or his staff intent on scamming us, we should know that too.


----------



## L.K.Eder

where is the journal of his days in the madrassa in pakistan?


----------



## Stephanie

DaGoose said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like playing the wingnuts like a fiddle. The wingnuts have been tripping over themselves for the past three years trying to prove that he was born in Kenya. And what was the result?
> 
> They come off looking like a bunch of nutcases who have lost all credibility with the American people.
> 
> It's very smart politics. He gave them tons of rope and they just hung themselves.
> 
> WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd, WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!
> Are any of you OBAMABOTS ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I wrong? Didn't the wingnuts come off looking like....well...wingnuts?
> 
> Didn't they lose a lot of credibility on this and other issues?
> 
> Politics 101 states that if your opposition is making a fool of himself......let him.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I don't know, the 9/11 truthers didn't seem to bother you all as much as this did. 
And they didn't seem to hurt the Obama, the idiot was still elected.
 so you figure it out. or do we need to draw you picture?


----------



## Dante

DaGoose said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's more like playing the wingnuts like a fiddle. The wingnuts have been tripping over themselves for the past three years trying to prove that he was born in Kenya. And what was the result?
> 
> They come off looking like a bunch of nutcases who have lost all credibility with the American people.
> 
> It's very smart politics. He gave them tons of rope and they just hung themselves.
> 
> WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good gawd, WAY TO GO PREZ!!!!
> Are any of you OBAMABOTS ADULTS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am I wrong? Didn't the wingnuts come off looking like....well...wingnuts?
> 
> Didn't they lose a lot of credibility on this and other issues?
> 
> Politics 101 states that if your opposition is making a fool of himself......let him.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


No, yes, yes.


----------



## Meister

Truthmatters said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> If facts mattered to you you would not have been milking this lie for years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, aren't you one who swears Bush STOLE the election from Gore?
> so you shouldn't talk a bout milk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know about the felons list in florida and the court cases surrounding them?
Click to expand...


There has been several threads on that election and was proven that Bush would have still won in the count.
Felons list? Eleven years ago.....what became of those cases?


----------



## Sarah G

Dante said:


> Did Obama call Donald Trump a carnival barker?



That would be hilarious.  Typ. Obama sense of humor.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Obama didn't do well at Occidental and perhaps Columbia, which is why Trump was questioning how Obama got into Harvard. Since there's no paper trail, one tends to speculate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm quite sure there's "no paper trail".
> 
> After all, there was no birth documentation either.  right?
Click to expand...




Vast LWC said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did you come to that conclusion?  I'm_ asking _. . . . do you have a link to Obama's college records?  Or to a thesis that he wrote?  Or for the paperwork from his time spent in the IL senate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions such as "Have you seen his school records?  or "Have you seen his paperwork?" are an obvious lead up to the same supposed "doubts" that the right-wing was implying existed with his birth certificate.
> 
> Why would I have seen his school records?  Is there some reason I should have?
Click to expand...


You flipped off my 'no paper trail' comment and when I asked if you had any links to things that other presidents have willing released -- like college transcripts, etc. -- you get all 'why would I have seen his school records'.  

If you don't have a link to share, just say so.  All I was doing was asking.


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> wow, I thought he WORKED FOR ALL THE PEOPLE. I guess not.
> and don't you have me on IGNORE?



Yes, all the people.  

However, that does not mean he has to visit lunatic asylums and answer their questions about why he's from Pluto, or why he has six heads.

And I have no recollection of putting you on ignore.


----------



## Stephanie

Oh yeah, that Obama has a real sense of humor.

Such a thin skinned ugly person, he has to take pot shots at everybody who is against him.

Hell he's even done it to US people who didn't vote for him.

so becoming of him and PRESIDENTIAL.


----------



## Truthmatters

Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote (washingtonpost.com)


The Tampa residents were among hundreds, perhaps thousands, of non-felons in Florida who civil rights lawyers contend were wrongly prevented from voting in the Nov. 7 election after state election officials and a private contractor bungled an attempt to cleanse felons from voter rolls. 

The effort was so riddled with errors that a more precise tally will probably never be possible. But it is clear that at least 2,000 felons whose voting rights had been automatically restored in other states were kept off the rolls and, in many cases, denied the right to vote. 

How many votes did Bush win by?


----------



## Stephanie

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I thought he WORKED FOR ALL THE PEOPLE. I guess not.
> and don't you have me on IGNORE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all the people.
> 
> However, that does not mean he has to visit lunatic asylums and answer their questions about why he's from Pluto, or why he has six heads.
> 
> And I have no recollection of putting you on ignore.
Click to expand...


Oh sorry, I though it was you who said you had me on ignore.


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter anymore.
> 
> Trump burst the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Obama lost the narrative.   This is not going to be an issue in 2012.   Obama's record is now more exposed for examination now that this distraction has been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Obama is killing you softly *.. poor wingnut birthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HARDLY, the latest poll he's in the low 40's. but you all need to think something to keep your spirtis up.
Click to expand...


Actually, the average poll shows him at about 47%.  

Which is 12 points higher than Reagan was at this exact point in his presidency.


----------



## Vanquish

It's a shame that we can't come up with a snappy name like "Birthers" for the college transcript people.

Hmmm...."Scripters" ??

You heard it here first!!!


----------



## Vast LWC

Meister said:


> The title is being dishonest in making an untrue insinuation.  A person needs to read the article to get the REAL facts. As for you doing the same thing....I have no doubts about that Vast.



I deleted my post as soon as I wrote it, I thought you were referring to something else.

My bad.

But I didn't post the article.


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> I don't care what he released, the PEOPLE were asking HIM TO RELEASE his long form BC, that should of been enough for him to DO IT THREE YEARS AGO.. the only fools are you all who voted for him. he's playing you all like a fiddle and you fall at his feet. funny to watch



A few crackpots with an agenda do not constitute "The People".

Just like the few crackpots that believe Bush blew up the WTC do not constitute "The People".

Your logic is confused.  Just because "Subgroup 1A" is part of "Group A" does not mean that "Group A" = "Subgroup 1A"


----------



## EriktheRed

> The answer to the many questions surrounding why Obama waited so long to release his birth certificate is simple.
> 
> In 2008, Obama met with Donald Trump in a secret closed-doors beer summit. There, they hatched a scheme. Knowing that there is a large segment of the American people that is still deeply racist, and that said racism would not emerge blatantly when confronted with the first black president, Obama and his good friend The Donald began crafting a long-con. At the first whiff of birtherism, Obama released most  but not all  of the relevant documentation of his birth in Hawaii, throwing the racists birthers a bone to chew on for the next couple of years. The plan was in motion.
> 
> The long-form birth certificate remained under lock and key in Hawaii. As the years went by, the usual suspects on the right trotted out one crazy conspiracy after another. Obama ignored them. Trump waited patiently while drawing as much attention to himself as possible.
> 
> Then, in 2011, Trump played his, er, Trump card, launching a wild-eyed conspiratorial presidential bid based almost solely on the birther question. Polls showed that Trumps popularity was rising, and almost overnight he was polling at first place. A clear front-runner had emerged, and the crux of his campaign was the missing long-form birth certificate. Trump beat that drum as loudly as possible, even sending private eyes to Hawaii to track the runaway birth certificate down. And people loved him for it.
> 
> Birtherism, it appeared, had taken over a larger segment of America than anyone had expected. Despite rumors of its death, racism in America was still very much alive and kicking. And now it had its avatar.
> 
> Now it was Obamas move. At the height of Trumps popularity he released the final, definitive document: the long-form birth certificate  knowing full well that it would do nothing to placate the birthers. However, with so much momentum now behind Trump and a large segment of the Republican base rallied around the cause, there was little the GOP could do to recover and run anything like a legitimate challenge to the president in 2012. The threat of an independent bid by Trump  who could easily self-finance such an effort  was too great.
> 
> Obama effectively steered national attention back to the rightwing fringe  a fringe, mind you, that is also the largest voting bloc on the right. He also ensured that his good friend Trump was the one spear-heading the movement.
> 
> This effectively torpedoed Republican chances of a victory, and ensured Obama a second term, where he went on to do many great things, including finally realize Trumps dream of universal healthcare for all. And everyone lived happily ever after. Well, almost everyone. Racism, it turned out, was still not over in America, even though a black man had been re-elected president. And Obama had to endure four more years of one of the most thankless jobs on earth. And Trump?
> 
> Well, Trump lost his reality shows on NBC but that hasnt stopped him from finding a way into the spotlight. With his gig on Fox, Trump ruthlessly parodies rightwingers from within the heart of the propaganda machine itself.




Balloon Juice » Why Obama Waited

​


----------



## Jack Fate

We just witnesseed a very significant event in politics and power.  A lot of people are not getting the fully story.  We just saw an American President run and fetch it for the man.

Obama is a weak pissant.  Donald Trump is "The Man".


----------



## boedicca

Rand Simberg found the transcript!







A larger version is available at:

http://www.transterrestrial.com/?p=33368

http://transterrestrial.com/images/ObamaTranscript.jpg


----------



## MaggieMae

Robert said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if he wasn't born here Obama is the President and there is no way you will get Eric Holder to prosecute the case so all you "Birthers" out there just drop the issue.
> 
> Yes I understand he released another COLB today and yes I know the issues.  Its different than the other one and the signatures don't match but that doesn't matter.  Its NEVER going anywhere so just get off the subject already.
> 
> We have way more important things to press our politicians on.  Lets get on with the debt, defecit, and shitty economy already and leave these stupid issues that aren't ever going anywhere alone.
> 
> For the love of America please just stop and focus on the debt, defecit, jobs, and the 2012 election already.
> 
> Thanks for thinking about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO had Obama taken steps to answer this when it was first became an issue it would have died right then and there.
> 
> However he didn't and this issue has taken on a life of its own that has little to do with the original premise that he wasn't a natural born citizen.
> 
> Now the American people are looking at this issue knowing full well there's a bit of phlonary going on far too many question's and a man who is very hesitant to answer those questions. This Monster is Obama's making he thought himself far above that of the mere voters of this Nation.........Ya come to find out ...not so much
Click to expand...


He did, when he produced a copy of the Certificate of Live Birth, but that wasn't good enough.


----------



## washamericom

digger said:


> Oh man. It's gonna be an interesting campaign season. Obama's gonna run circles around the GOP.
> 
> Stephanie is backed up so far against a wall that she won't even take a position, because she knows there's no position she can take that she would be able to defend.
> 
> Stephanie for president. She's got amazing political instincts. No one can call you a waffler if you just never express an opinion.



i disagree


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> We just witnesseed a very significant event in politics and power.  A lot of people are not getting the fully story.  We just saw an American President run and fetch it for the man.
> 
> Obama is a weak pissant.  Donald Trump is "The Man".



Exhibit A on why neocon whackjobs are losers....


----------



## EriktheRed

Jack Fate said:


> We just witnesseed a very significant event in politics and power.  A lot of people are not getting the fully story.  We just saw an American President run and fetch it for the man.
> 
> Obama is a weak pissant.




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

There ya have it, folks,


The President is acting suspiciously if he holds it back and a "weak pissant" if he gives in and shows it.


----------



## MaggieMae

Two Thumbs said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at block 21 center bottom of both documents
> Shouldn't both have the same signiture since both documents came from the same county and same hospital?
> This the link to obama's long form document butI will add the image within the post
> President Obama's Long Form Birth Certificate | TPM Document Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they should be different since different people processed the copy.
Click to expand...


You're assuming there's no turnover at the Department of Health? Probably several different people have held the job(s) over the years.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Rand Simberg found the transcript!
> 
> A larger version is available at:
> 
> In Which I Scoop Donald Trump - Transterrestrial Musings
> 
> http://transterrestrial.com/images/ObamaTranscript.jpg



LOL, have to admit, that's quite funny.  I don't agree with it, but it is amusing.


----------



## boedicca

It's a hoot!

But any minute now, TMN is bound to land and call me a hater for spreading LIIES.


----------



## MaggieMae

del said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit
> 
> familiarize yourself with this concept. unless LTC fuckwit was reporting directly to obama, he had no right to question legal orders received from his immediate superior.
> 
> Command hierarchy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> if i'd been on the court, i'd have thrown the grandstanding prick in leavenworth for as long as the UCMJ allowed.
Click to expand...


Ouch.


----------



## liebuster

I'm just curious why he spent $2,000,000 on suppressing the BC for 2 years and then just voluntarily gives it up on the same day the federal reserve is to give its first press conference in 90 some years


----------



## washamericom

Vanquish said:


> It's a shame that we can't come up with a snappy name like "Birthers" for the college transcript people.
> 
> Hmmm...."Scripters" ??
> 
> You heard it here first!!!



you name it you own it.. i just checked, and scripters.com is available, you should grab it !


----------



## MaggieMae

HUGGY said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marc, not all Reps believe in the birther BS and some will vote for OL'BO regardless of that issue.
> 
> As for why politicians do what they do?? Self interest big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're suggesting that you believe that you believe that there are Republicans out there now that would actually vote for Obama?!??
> 
> Really? How do you figure that?
> 
> Also, HOW would Bachmann find walking this thing back to be in her self-interest? That doesn't make sense. She's spent about 2+ years INVESTING in the Birther nonsense to trump up her base. Wouldn't suddenly walking this nonsense back now be more hurtful?
> 
> I struggle to see the logic in your statements Claudette.
> 
> Help me out here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted for Obama and if my party doesn't come up with a responsible candidate will probably have to reluctantly vote for him again.  As much as I would love to see a Eisenhower or Goldwater type show up all we seem to back are crazy religious ideologues any more.  It is very discouraging.  I will never vote for a Morman.  I don't do cult Christians.  It is better for the country to have an intelligent even if mediocre middle of the road Dem as POTUS caretaker of the White House than another leader that worships the top 1% and pisses on the middle class.
> 
> So many have forgotten that the middle class is the true strength of our nation.  They are not going to make wealth and take their winnings elsewhere.  They, when given the opportunity and education, are the true innovators.  They start and build the small businesses that turn into bigger businesses that do most of the meaningful hiring and local spending.  They are the ones with the fire in their bellies to get ahead.  When the middle class prospers we all prosper.
Click to expand...


I agree, and I think you speak for many of us.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So obama has told the turth once in his life? when was that? He lies and that is enough reason not to belkieve him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What politician doesn't lie?
> 
> Have you asked for the BC's of all our presidents, congressmen, etc.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I haven't. Was there any doubt where they were born ?
Click to expand...


If they are liars and you haven't seen their original, long-form, attested birth certificate, why wouldn't you doubt it?

What was the original reason to doubt Obama was born here?  Not that he wouldn't release his long-form BC, but what was the doubt that would bring up wanting him to do that in the first place?


----------



## LilOlLady

DONALD TRUMP; A GRAVE DIGGER



Obamas birth place was long a dead issue. Buried and stinking. Along come the grave digger and dug up the dry bones and began beating life into it again. No one really care about a dead horse once it is dead and buried. GOP had laid the issue to rest in peace, but Trump being the loser he is had to have something to talk about than the real issues. And talk about an ego. This man had to give himself credit for something that had been settled long ago. Now he will start on where he went to kindergarten, where is played basketball, where he smoked pot, how he got into Columbia and Harvard, where he shyte and how it smelled. 



Now he is talking about repairing airports. roads and bridges which Obama have been talking about all alone but dont have the money because of the late Bush administration spending and borrowing like drunken sailors. One thing about a president Trump, he will be the most corrupt president in history.



A president Trump will solve all our problems by filing bankrupt on all our debts and leaving Americans hold the bill. LMAO

He is proud of himself for accomplished something no one else had been able to do but it was no longer an issue because it had been settled long ago. I never seen anyone beat their ego like he has. 



*Trump, Show us the unbelievable stuff you uncovered with your investigators in Hawaii*. LMAO


----------



## Too Tall

*Trump 1, Obama 0.*


----------



## boedicca

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What politician doesn't lie?
> 
> Have you asked for the BC's of all our presidents, congressmen, etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I haven't. Was there any doubt where they were born ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are liars and you haven't seen their original, long-form, attested birth certificate, why wouldn't you doubt it?
> 
> What was the original reason to doubt Obama was born here?  Not that he wouldn't release his long-form BC, but what was the doubt that would bring up wanting him to do that in the first place?
Click to expand...




The DOUBT came from the Clinton Campaign.


----------



## Robert

Gave up on the race baiting eh?


----------



## MaggieMae

WorldWatcher said:


> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> For fuck sake. His MOTHER was a US citizen. He could have been born on MARS, people.
> This is such a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this is not true.  You should review the Immigration and Naturalization Act of 1952 which was the applicable law at the time.  If you don't care to research that then I refer you to the United States Code Title 8 Section 1401 which defines when a citizen and a foreign national have a child outside of U.S. Territory and the citizenship status of that child.
> 
> It is possible for a citizen to give birth outside this country and for the child to not be a citizen at birth.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Isn't that assuming you buy the other myth that his mother gave birth in Kenya but snuck Baby Barack onto an overnight flight to Hawaii?


----------



## Dante

Obama Releases Long-Form Birth Certificate and Donald Trump gets called a carnival barker.

Truth hurts.


----------



## MaggieMae

xsited1 said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be pretty sure that Obama was born in Hawaii.  How so?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer this:
> 
> Because there is NO way the GOP governor of Hawaii lets Obama get away with what he released today, if it wasn't a legitimate, official state of Hawaii document.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Insufficient.  Hawaii and the US have a vested interested in ensuring that Obama is 'legal'.  But hey, "you can trust me, I'm from the government."
Click to expand...


Just like the 911 conspiracy that Bush/Cheney pulled it off, there would have had to be hundreds of people "in on it" if there had been a deliberate intent to cover up his birthplace as being somewhere outside the country.


----------



## percysunshine

If you blow up the PDF, really big, and subject it to ultra-violet light, you can see Dan Rathers fingerprint.


----------



## MaggieMae

Midnight Marauder said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll answer this:
> 
> Because there is NO way the GOP governor of Hawaii lets Obama get away with what he released today, if it wasn't a legitimate, official state of Hawaii document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insufficient.  Hawaii and the US have a vested interested in ensuring that Obama is 'legal'.  But hey, "you can trust me, I'm from the government."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's sufficient for me, because of what a large conspiracy it would be, if not legitimate.
> 
> Too many possible "whistleblowers" involved.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't even trust two of my best friends to maintain a cover up for me. The perfect crime is the one carried out by one person, the one doing it, and never ever ever _ever_ sharing that information with anybody. Nobody.


----------



## MaggieMae

Two Thumbs said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a big re-election pay off.
> 
> Trumps burfer rants have died off just a tad, so big 0 brings it to the front, knowing people will go over this and jump up and down over any thing that may be wrong.
> 
> I'd bet money that if he falls behind on the final stretch, he coughs up his actuall BC just to remind people there are kooks in the right that still buy this non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He still doesn't get that the American people are paying attention to his policies, what he is (or isn't) doing, does he?  He still thinks we're all asheep at the wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America is split  40-20-40
> Right-center-Left
> 
> 10 of the center will probably vote big 0, 10 won't.
> 
> all big 0 needs to do is convice a few fence sitters that the R is nutso, and he wins.
> 
> the timeing of all this is so very Machevalian.  Honestly, I'm impressed.
Click to expand...


But the real campaign won't even begin until next winter, so why would he play his ace in the hole now?


----------



## Dante

percysunshine said:


> If you blow up the PDF, really big, and subject it to ultra-violet light, you can see Dan Rathers fingerprint.



your lack of apostrophe etiquette is disturbing. did you copy that statement?


----------



## washamericom

no, caue the world trade centers were bigger than the certificate paper.


----------



## percysunshine

Too Tall said:


> *Trump 1, Obama 0.*



Trump -2, Obama -14 trillion.


----------



## Tank

How long will it take for him to do anything else?


----------



## Vast LWC

liebuster said:


> I'm just curious why he spent $2,000,000 on suppressing the BC for 2 years and then just voluntarily gives it up on the same day the federal reserve is to give its first press conference in 90 some years



ROFL.  Because they didn't spend 2 million dollars on "suppressing the BC".

That story was also untrue.


----------



## slukasiewski

 If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?

 Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the Date Accepted by Local Reg. four days later on August 8, 1961?

 What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?

 David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obamas reported birth.

 In the This Birth box there are two mysterious Xs above Twin and Triplet. Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?

 What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the documents right side?

 Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity.  Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.


----------



## Che

In obama's defense, all I can say is that he knows how to bow down.  Maybe he is trying to teach that to all the spineless people that still support him.


----------



## Dante

liebuster said:


> I'm just curious why he spent $2,000,000 on suppressing the BC for 2 years and then just voluntarily gives it up on the same day the federal reserve is to give its first press conference in 90 some years







cuckoo 4 cocoa puffs


----------



## Rozman

The Stimulus Plan should kick in right about......now.....now......now.......well maybe now......
zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz....oooops sorry....Maybe now....n


----------



## Vast LWC

Montrovant said:


> If they are liars and you haven't seen their original, long-form, attested birth certificate, why wouldn't you doubt it?
> 
> What was the original reason to doubt Obama was born here?  Not that he wouldn't release his long-form BC, but what was the doubt that would bring up wanting him to do that in the first place?



Because his father was from Kenya, and Obama was black.

Now, I'm not saying that birthers are racists in general.  

I'm saying that, when it comes down to it, the originator of the birther conspiracy theory probably was.


----------



## Dante

poor yurt, still sending Dante love letters.


----------



## Jack Fate

boedicca said:


> Rand Simberg found the transcript!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger version is available at:
> 
> In Which I Scoop Donald Trump - Transterrestrial Musings
> 
> http://transterrestrial.com/images/ObamaTranscript.jpg



An "F" in job creation.  Wouldn't you know it.


----------



## slukasiewski

Dante said:


> poor yurt, still sending Dante love letters.



Put your mouth back on Obama's shaft and STFU Liberal idiot.


----------



## MaggieMae

Midnight Marauder said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> This whole birth certificate thing was stupid and stank of racism, if Obamas father was a white man from Denmark or the UK I doubt any motherfuckin body would be asking for a bloody birth certficate.
> 
> 
> 
> You should have told Hillary that, when she started this issue.
Click to expand...


I think she *was* told that, which is why the subject was dropped. But when it became clear that Obama would be the nominee, Phillip Berg decided to file his first lawsuit demanding proof. That was in late summer of 2008, and the rest is history.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Race of Father: "African". 








A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro". "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was "Negro". 

Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_


----------



## Rozman

The President gave this issue more life then it needed to have.Maybe this was a plan by the left all along to dance around the issue which only added fuel to the fire.If he had it all along he could have stopped this dead in it's tracks but the President played a game with the American people giving credence to the allegations.


----------



## Dante

Mad Scientist said:


> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro". "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_



The father wasn't African-American ...... he was African not negro.

gawd, you're an idiot


----------



## percysunshine

Holy cow. A student child.

The apple does not fall far far from the tree.


----------



## Vast LWC

slukasiewski said:


>  If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?
> 
>  Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the Date Accepted by Local Reg. four days later on August 8, 1961?
> 
>  What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?
> 
>  David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obamas reported birth.
> 
>  In the This Birth box there are two mysterious Xs above Twin and Triplet. Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?
> 
>  What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the documents right side?
> 
>  Finally, the Signature of Local Registrar in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the documents Hawaiian authenticity.  Note to forgers: It is spelled Ukulele.



Truly crazy assed conspiracy theorists will never give up their theories, no matter how much evidence is presented to the contrary.

That is why there will always be "truthers" or "Clinton murdered Vince Foster" fanatics.


----------



## washamericom

slukasiewski said:


> &#8226; If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate), how can the green patterned background of the document's safety paper be so seamless?
> 
> &#8226; Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the &#8220;Date Accepted by Local Reg.&#8221; four days later on August 8, 1961?
> 
> &#8226; What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?
> 
> &#8226; David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obama&#8217;s reported birth.
> 
> &#8226; In the &#8220;This Birth&#8221; box there are two mysterious Xs above &#8220;Twin&#8221; and &#8220;Triplet.&#8221; Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?
> 
> &#8226; What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the document&#8217;s right side?
> 
> &#8226; Finally, the &#8220;Signature of Local Registrar&#8221; in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the document&#8217;s Hawaiian authenticity.  Note to forgers: It is spelled &#8220;Ukulele.&#8221;



these are lawrence o'donnell's talking points for tonight, how did you get them ?? you read the adobe layer report ?


----------



## MaggieMae

Midnight Marauder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama has produced the document they have screamed for.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, he has not. He merely re-issued the same document. A COLB, not a BC.
Click to expand...


Just looking at the two of them you can see the difference. A _BIG_ difference. WTF? They're completely different forms. Just because the one produced today doesn't specify "BIRTH CERTIFICATE" but instead specifies "CERTIFICATE OF BIRTH," what is the difference other than reversing the caption? Both titles mean the same thing.


----------



## Dante

slukasiewski said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> poor yurt, still sending Dante love letters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put your mouth back on Obama's shaft and STFU Liberal idiot.
Click to expand...


I'd tell a few Polish jokes but...


why bother. You're a dumb Polack and will never get IT


----------



## boedicca

Dante said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro". "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father wasn't African-American ...... he was African not negro.
> 
> gawd, you're an idiot
Click to expand...



In that era, African would be nationality, not race.


----------



## Vast LWC

Mad Scientist said:


> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro". "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_



Psst, Obama's father was an "African" from Africa.  And was your "buddy" born in Hawaii?  If not, then you have no case.


----------



## washamericom

Jack Fate said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rand Simberg found the transcript!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger version is available at:
> 
> In Which I Scoop Donald Trump - Transterrestrial Musings
> 
> http://transterrestrial.com/images/ObamaTranscript.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An "F" in job creation.  Wouldn't you know it.
Click to expand...


it's the crumplepaper backround that makes it funny, my god though, it looks freakishly like mine.


----------



## LilOlLady

*Hawaii Appeals Court rejects man&#8217;s request to see 
Obama&#8217;s birth certificate*
April 8, 2011 

*Filed Under Barack Obama, Birthers *

*Hawaii&#8217;s Appeals Court has rejected *an attempt by a man, Robert V. Justice, to see *Barack Obama&#8217;s original birth certificate*. Under *Hawaiian privacy laws*, someone must have a good reason for wanting to see the original. The court ruled that Mr. Justice *had not demonstrated a sufficiently good reason*.

*10 reasons why the Birther movement is fundamentally wrong*
10. A* number of independent investigators and officials have examined the birth certificate and determined it to be completely genuine.*

http://100gf.wordpress.com/2011/04/08/h ... urt-obama/


----------



## liebuster

Vast LWC said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious why he spent $2,000,000 on suppressing the BC for 2 years and then just voluntarily gives it up on the same day the federal reserve is to give its first press conference in 90 some years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.  Because they didn't spend 2 million dollars on "suppressing the BC".
> 
> That story was also untrue.
Click to expand...


Well from what I have read that story is true while other stories say its not. I guess we will never know exactly. 

So allow me to amend my post. Why has Obama spend a significant amount of money suppressing the BC for 2 years and then just voluntarily gives it up???


----------



## percysunshine

Ok. So has anyone compared this BC to one from some random person born in the same hospital a week later or earlier?

Seems like a logical check.


----------



## JBeukema

It doesn't matter where his was born. It's as simple as this:
This guy





Is not one of us






Got it?


----------



## Dante

*Fox News Boycott Obama Press Conference On Birth Cert?*

Fox won't air Obama press conference on Wednesday | Idol Tracker | Los Angeles Times

Fox Says It Won't Show Obama Press Conference - NYTimes.com

I wonder if the group-think members of Fox News will get the message? Isn't there video out there of Fox News media personalities covering the Birther side of a phony accusation?

hmmmm, Fair and Balanced indeed.


----------



## percysunshine

JBeukema said:


> It doesn't matter where his was born. It's as simple as this:
> This guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not one of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it?



Except for a couple of them, they all have great hair.


----------



## LilOlLady

*Hawaii Appeals Court rejects mans request to see 
Obamas birth certificate*April 8, 2011 
Filed Under Barack Obama, Birthers 

*Hawaiis Appeals Court has rejected *an attempt by a man, Robert V. Justice, to see Barack Obamas original birth certificate. Under *Hawaiian privacy *laws, someone must have a good reason for wanting to see the original. The court ruled that Mr. Justice *had not demonstrated a sufficiently good reason*.

 10. *A number of independent investigators and officials have examined the birth certificate and determined it to be completely genuine.*
Hawaii Appeals Court rejects man&#8217;s request to see Obama&#8217;s birth certificate « 100gf | Politics and Computers ... urt-obama/


*Now the Trump wants to see Obama's school records? Now the crazy train rolls on and on.*


----------



## Dante

Did Fox News Boycott Obama Press Conference On Birth Cert?


----------



## Stephanie

OMG, stop the world. Fox won't interrupt their programming for the Boyking.


----------



## Charles_Main

About damn time. Have to wonder why the hell he spent over a million dollars fighting to not Release it. Stupid childish games. 

The Claims that he did not spend over a million dollars fighting the release of this and his school records is completely false. It is a matter of public Record that he has spent over 1 Million dollars fighting the Release of both the BC, and transcripts, and up until as late as last week. The State of Hawaii was still claiming the BC he just found was "lost"


----------



## boedicca

I suspect it was because Fox was focused on the Bernanke Presser instead.


----------



## Dante

Stop the presses  .. Fox News keeps it's audience ignorant to facts (again).


----------



## Charles_Main

LilOlLady said:


> *Hawaii Appeals Court rejects mans request to see
> Obamas birth certificate*
> April 8, 2011
> 
> *Filed Under Barack Obama, Birthers *
> 
> *Hawaiis Appeals Court has rejected *an attempt by a man, Robert V. Justice, to see *Barack Obamas original birth certificate*. Under *Hawaiian privacy laws*, someone must have a good reason for wanting to see the original. The court ruled that Mr. Justice *had not demonstrated a sufficiently good reason*.
> 
> *10 reasons why the Birther movement is fundamentally wrong*
> 10. A* number of independent investigators and officials have examined the birth certificate and determined it to be completely genuine.*
> 
> Hawaii Appeals Court rejects man&#8217;s request to see Obama&#8217;s birth certificate « 100gf | Politics and Computers ... urt-obama/



wait, so the Constitution Requires you to be a natural Born Citizen, but a court actually ruled there was no good reason to see Obama's BC.

WACKED, way to ignore the Constitution.


----------



## Too Tall

Dante the idiot thinks Africa is a race and Caucasion is a continent.


----------



## boedicca

I quote myself.  The Columbia Transcript has been discovered.



boedicca said:


> Rand Simberg found the transcript!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A larger version is available at:
> 
> In Which I Scoop Donald Trump - Transterrestrial Musings
> 
> http://transterrestrial.com/images/ObamaTranscript.jpg


----------



## MaggieMae

theHawk said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like what he said "We have  bigger problem to deal with " unfortunately  he doesn't  know how to fix those problems, he and the progressives with just exacerbate them .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, more important  matters to attend to...like taping an Oprah show today...
Click to expand...


If you've watched any of those specials on OWN that show what goes into prepping for her programs, you would know that the "star" thereof walking on stage and the interview itself involves about 20 minutes, about as much time as Obama took to make his basketball picks that everyone thought was so *HORRID* of him to take time to do and which you assholes bitched about for *days* on end.

People like you look like such bloody fools to the rest of thinking _adults_. Grow up.


----------



## Vast LWC

JBeukema said:


> It doesn't matter where his was born. It's as simple as this:
> This guy
> 
> (Image)
> 
> Is not one of us
> 
> (Image)
> 
> Got it?



I'm with you.

There have been a lot of times when I've seen people use the race card out-of-turn where Obama is concerned.  Policy differences, for instance, have nothing to do with racism.

But on this single issue, I will have to say that the origins were almost certainly racist in nature.

Again, I am not saying that all "birthers" are racists, I'm just saying that this particular theory probably started with racism.


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated earlier, it was starting to work against him in this campaign year.  As for being an adult....adults would have quashed this at the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Another idiot who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *He should have released the long form, which he was privy to at the beginning*....like an adult.  Instead he wanted the b/c to be a distraction, and got mileage out of it in the press.  But, it started to gain more momentum at a bad time (campaign year).
> Get your feet back on the ground, your not that smart.
> PS....I was never a birther.
Click to expand...


Why should he, when the only legal and valid BC in Hawaii is the COLB?

And FALSE:  he was not privy to it at the beginning.  Get off WND.com and FOXNEWS for a few minutes and read the actual, fact-based news:  his lawyer just asked for an exception to Hawaiian law to put this matter to rest.  Obama has not had it all along, and has never been privy to it.


----------



## Synthaholic

*51%!!!*


Poll: 51 percent of GOP primary voters think Obama born abroad - Andy Barr - POLITICO.com


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro". "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father wasn't African-American ...... he was African not negro.
> 
> gawd, you're an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In that era, African would be nationality, not race.
Click to expand...

 No, it would have been both. 

You birfers never give up, do you?


----------



## Dante




----------



## boedicca

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> The father wasn't African-American ...... he was African not negro.
> 
> gawd, you're an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that era, African would be nationality, not race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it would have been both.
> 
> You birfers never give up, do you?
Click to expand...




Everybody who lives in AFRICA is black?

Sorry to disappoint, you sad hack.  I'm not a birther.  I think the issue is a stupid distraction.

And I'm quite glad that Trump has brought it to a head long before the 2012 general election cycle.


----------



## mudwhistle

Charles_Main said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hawaii Appeals Court rejects man&#8217;s request to see
> Obama&#8217;s birth certificate*
> April 8, 2011
> 
> *Filed Under Barack Obama, Birthers *
> 
> *Hawaii&#8217;s Appeals Court has rejected *an attempt by a man, Robert V. Justice, to see *Barack Obama&#8217;s original birth certificate*. Under *Hawaiian privacy laws*, someone must have a good reason for wanting to see the original. The court ruled that Mr. Justice *had not demonstrated a sufficiently good reason*.
> 
> *10 reasons why the Birther movement is fundamentally wrong*
> 10. A* number of independent investigators and officials have examined the birth certificate and determined it to be completely genuine.*
> 
> Hawaii Appeals Court rejects man&#8217;s request to see Obama&#8217;s birth certificate « 100gf | Politics and Computers ... urt-obama/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, so the Constitution Requires you to be a natural Born Citizen, but a court actually ruled there was no good reason to see Obama's BC.
> 
> WACKED, way to ignore the Constitution.
Click to expand...


We still haven't seen his birth certificate. We've only seen the short form and long form of the same form.......in any form. A certificate of live birth is what we've seen.


----------



## Dante

media threads on Obama banned at USMB?


----------



## Ravi

I haven't followed much of today's revelations, so I'm curious to know what the birfers will focus on next.

I suppose I could check WorldNutDaily but somehow that seems wrong.


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthmatters said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another idiot who doesn't know what Prima Facie means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He should have released the long form, which he was privy to at the beginning....like an adult.  Instead he wanted the b/c to be a distraction, and got mileage out of it in the press.  But, it started to gain more momentum at a bad time (campaign year).
> Get your feet back on the ground, your not that smart.
> PS....I was never a birther.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you realize he would have had to have acess to the doc to do so?
> 
> 
> Do you know the laws of Hawiaii regruarding these documents?
Click to expand...





§338-18  Disclosure of records.  (a)  To protect the integrity of vital  statistics records, to ensure their proper use, and to ensure the  efficient and proper administration of the vital statistics system, it  shall be unlawful for any person to permit inspection of, or to disclose  information contained in vital statistics records, or to copy or issue a  copy of all or part of any such record, except as authorized by this  part or by rules adopted by the department of health.

     (b)  The department shall not permit inspection of public health  statistics records, or issue a certified copy of any such record or part  thereof, unless it is satisfied that the applicant has a direct and  tangible interest in the record.  The following persons shall be  considered to have a direct and tangible interest in a public health  statistics record:

     (1)  The registrant;

     (2)  The spouse of the registrant;

     (3)  A parent of the registrant;

     (4)  A descendant of the registrant;

     (5)  A person having a common ancestor with the registrant;

     (6)  A legal guardian of the registrant;

     (7)  A person or agency acting on behalf of the registrant;

     (8)  A personal representative of the registrant's estate;

     (9)  A person whose right to inspect or obtain a certified copy of  the record is established by an order of a court of competent  jurisdiction;

    (10)  Adoptive parents who have filed a petition for adoption and  who need to determine the death of one or more of the prospective  adopted child's natural or legal parents;

    (11)  A person who needs to determine the marital status of a former spouse in order to determine the payment of alimony;

    (12)  A person who needs to determine the death of a nonrelated  co-owner of property purchased under a joint tenancy agreement; and

    (13)  A person who needs a death certificate for the determination of payments under a credit insurance policy.

     (c)  The department may permit the use [of] the data contained in  public health statistical records for research purposes only, but no  identifying use thereof shall be made.

     (d)  Index data consisting of name and sex of the registrant, type  of vital event, and such other data as the director may authorize shall  be made available to the public.

     (e)  The department may permit persons working on genealogy  projects access to microfilm or other copies of vital records of events  that occurred more than seventy-five years prior to the current year.

     (f)  Subject to this section, the department may direct its local  agents to make a return upon filing of birth, death, and fetal death  certificates with them, of certain data shown to federal, state,  territorial, county, or municipal agencies.  Payment by these agencies  for these services may be made as the department shall direct.

     (g)  The department shall not issue a verification in lieu of a  certified copy of any such record, or any part thereof, unless it is  satisfied that the applicant requesting a verification is:

     (1)  A person who has a direct and tangible interest in the record but requests a verification in lieu of a certified copy;

     (2)  A governmental agency or organization who for a legitimate  government purpose maintains and needs to update official lists of  persons in the ordinary course of the agency's or organization's  activities;

     (3)  A governmental, private, social, or educational agency or  organization who seeks confirmation of a certified copy of any such  record submitted in support of or information provided about a vital  event relating to any such record and contained in an official  application made in the ordinary course of the agency's or  organization's activities by an individual seeking employment with,  entrance to, or the services or products of the agency or organization;

     (4)  A private or government attorney who seeks to confirm  information about a vital event relating to any such record which was  acquired during the course of or for purposes of legal proceedings; or

     (5)  An individual employed, endorsed, or sponsored by a  governmental, private, social, or educational agency or organization who  seeks to confirm information about a vital event relating to any such  record in preparation of reports or publications by the agency or  organization for research or educational purposes. [L 1949, c 327, §22;  RL 1955, §57-21; am L Sp 1959 2d, c 1, §19; am L 1967, c 30, §2; HRS  §338-18; am L 1977, c 118, §1; am L 1991, c 190, §1; am L 1997, c 305,  §5; am L 2001, c 246, §2]


LINK


----------



## MaggieMae

mal said:


> AP: _"By going on national TV from the White House, Obama portrayed himself as a voice of reason amid a loud, lingering debate on his birth status..."_
> 
> Bullshit... It makes him look like his Skin was Thin enough for Trump to get under...
> 
> He hasn't addressed it for damned near 3 years, why now?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



As I said many posts back, it's because this stupid issue now dominates the news cycles since Trump jumped in with all fours. 

Yes, there ARE more important things he has to do, like coming up with a workable budget plan for FY2012. It also appears there's a changing of the guard at the Pentagon and the CIA, and I think that signals a significant policy change concerning conventional warfare as we've known it toward how it's going to be fought in the future against an invisible enemy. 

By getting the birther crap out of the way, perhaps the American people will be better informed on the more important things that will be affecting our lives other than unnecessarily worrying that the President of the United States might be a Muslim masquerading as a Christian born in Hawaii.


----------



## paperview

mudwhistle said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hawaii Appeals Court rejects man&#8217;s request to see
> Obama&#8217;s birth certificate*
> April 8, 2011
> 
> *Filed Under Barack Obama, Birthers *
> 
> *Hawaii&#8217;s Appeals Court has rejected *an attempt by a man, Robert V. Justice, to see *Barack Obama&#8217;s original birth certificate*. Under *Hawaiian privacy laws*, someone must have a good reason for wanting to see the original. The court ruled that Mr. Justice *had not demonstrated a sufficiently good reason*.
> 
> *10 reasons why the Birther movement is fundamentally wrong*
> 10. A* number of independent investigators and officials have examined the birth certificate and determined it to be completely genuine.*
> 
> Hawaii Appeals Court rejects man&#8217;s request to see Obama&#8217;s birth certificate « 100gf | Politics and Computers ... urt-obama/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait, so the Constitution Requires you to be a natural Born Citizen, but a court actually ruled there was no good reason to see Obama's BC.
> 
> WACKED, way to ignore the Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We still haven't seen his birth certificate. We've only seen the short form and long form of the same form.......in any form. A certificate of live birth is what we've seen.
Click to expand...

It's the same thing.  Dork.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The birthers refusing to accept the evidence provided are comparable to the OJ jury.


----------



## JBeukema

percysunshine said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter where his was born. It's as simple as this:
> This guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is not one of us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except for a couple of them, they all have great hair.
Click to expand...


Exactly. His just too... what's the word? Nappy...


----------



## Truthmatters

They have to keep touting this issue because they cant have a real debate on the issues or they would lose


----------



## mudwhistle

I think we ether need to put his certificate of live birth on display behind bullet-proof glass encased in a lead lined vault in a total vacuum. Place armed guards around it at all times. Better yet, why don't we donate it to the Louvre and place it next to the Mona Lisa.


----------



## Truthmatters

they have ignored all the facts in the past why would they stop now


----------



## mudwhistle

NYcarbineer said:


> The birthers refusing to accept the evidence provided are comparable to the OJ jury.



Oh, so it's a black thing. 


*RACIST!!!!!*


----------



## boedicca

U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.

_Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._


http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf



There is no category for AFRICAN.


----------



## MaggieMae

Well I've now read 400 posts on this topic, so I'm done. I'm not about to spend another 2 hours reading 300 more saying the same thing.  Please PM me with the post numbers if someone actually offers anything new.


----------



## Dr Grump

As long as every other presidential candidate shows their birth certificate this is a non issue.

Let us not forget the underlying racism that is involved here...


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama said he sat back in bemusement for 2 and 1/2 GD years while he claims he had it all along.

What a fucken tool.


----------



## Truthmatters

And the lies just continue.

They will lose a debate on the real issues and they know it.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Vast LWC said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth  certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro".  "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was  "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, Obama's father was an "African" from Africa.  And was your "buddy"  born in Hawaii?  If not, then you have no case.
Click to expand...

It asks for  "Race" not "Nationality". The only correct, *non forged answer* would be "Negro".


----------



## Synthaholic

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, aren't you one who swears Bush STOLE the election from Gore?
> so you shouldn't talk a bout milk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know about the felons list in florida and the court cases surrounding them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There has been several threads on that election *and was proven that Bush would have still won in the count.*
> Felons list? Eleven years ago.....what became of those cases?
Click to expand...


False.  Again.

You're having a really bad day.


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.



And you can't, in your mind's eye, see a clerk back in 1961 asking the mother, father or grandparents, "Where are/is you/he from?". And them replying "Africa" and then the person putting that in the list? I can see it easily..

But don't worry Bod, you're not a birfer right? That is why you bring this up, right?


----------



## Mr Natural

mudwhistle said:


> Obama said he sat back in bemusement for 2 and 1/2 GD years while he claims he had it all along.
> 
> What a fucken tool.



I'm sure he's got better things to do than to satisfy the lunatic ravings of a bunch of birfer morons.


----------



## Synthaholic

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I thought he WORKED FOR ALL THE PEOPLE. I guess not.
> and don't you have me on IGNORE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all the people.
> 
> However, that does not mean he has to visit lunatic asylums and answer their questions about why he's from Pluto, or why he has six heads.
> 
> *And I have no recollection of putting you on ignore*.
Click to expand...


All reality-based people look alike to her.


----------



## Dr Grump

Mad Scientist said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth  certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro".  "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was  "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, Obama's father was an "African" from Africa.  And was your "buddy"  born in Hawaii?  If not, then you have no case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It asks for  "Race" not "Nationality". The only correct, *non forged answer* would be "Negro".
Click to expand...


You guys never give up....

Face it sparky, who gives a shit where he was born. His mother is American, and he has just as much right to be president as any other person, including a total morons like Trump...and Bush...and Palin.......


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> *51%!!!*
> 
> 
> Poll: 51 percent of GOP primary voters think Obama born abroad - Andy Barr - POLITICO.com



what percent of Democrats believe that from that poll?


----------



## mudwhistle

Dr Grump said:


> As long as every other presidential candidate shows their birth certificate this is a non issue.
> 
> Let us not forget the underlying racism that is involved here...









Never let decency prevent a lib from throwing out the race-card​


----------



## Jack Fate

The birth certificate posted on the internet by the White House is a fraud.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt7oi2qfxlY]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate fraud[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

EriktheRed said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just witnesseed a very significant event in politics and power.  A lot of people are not getting the fully story.  We just saw an American President run and fetch it for the man.
> 
> Obama is a weak pissant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> There ya have it, folks,
> 
> 
> The President is acting suspiciously if he holds it back and a "weak pissant" if he gives in and shows it.
Click to expand...


Bottom line: He doesn't fit. When conservatives picture what an American president looks like, it doesn't look like Obama.

He's not one of us. He represents a minority view of America. He doesn't represent most Americans.


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthmatters said:


> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> 
> The Tampa residents were among hundreds, perhaps thousands, of non-felons in Florida who civil rights lawyers contend were wrongly prevented from voting in the Nov. 7 election after state election officials and a private contractor bungled an attempt to cleanse felons from voter rolls.
> 
> The effort was so riddled with errors that a more precise tally will probably never be possible. But it is clear that at least 2,000 felons whose voting rights had been automatically restored in other states were kept off the rolls and, in many cases, denied the right to vote.
> 
> How many votes did Bush win by?



Thank you for that link!


----------



## Dr Grump

mudwhistle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as every other presidential candidate shows their birth certificate this is a non issue.
> 
> Let us not forget the underlying racism that is involved here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never let decency prevent a lib from throwing out the race-card​
Click to expand...


At least you know it....So you think if is father had been Lars Larsen born in Denmark and his mother had been born in Witchita, Kansas, this would have even been an issue?


----------



## Stephanie

You Obamabots will fall for anything. I brought this up a LONG time ago.

Africian as the race of his birth father....ummm ummm.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> The birth certificate posted on the internet by the White House is a fraud.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate fraud



The only fraud here, is you....


----------



## boedicca

Mad Scientist said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth  certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro".  "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was  "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, Obama's father was an "African" from Africa.  And was your "buddy"  born in Hawaii?  If not, then you have no case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It asks for  "Race" not "Nationality". The only correct, *non forged answer* would be "Negro".
Click to expand...



African also would require one to assume that everybody who lives in Africa is black.  That's not the case.


----------



## mudwhistle

Mr Clean said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said he sat back in bemusement for 2 and 1/2 GD years while he claims he had it all along.
> 
> What a fucken tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's got better things to do than to satisfy the lunatic ravings of a bunch of birfer morons.
Click to expand...


You're right. He does. He has to christen the U.S.S. Barrack H. Obama.


----------



## Jack Fate

JBeukema said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just witnesseed a very significant event in politics and power.  A lot of people are not getting the fully story.  We just saw an American President run and fetch it for the man.
> 
> Obama is a weak pissant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> There ya have it, folks,
> 
> 
> The President is acting suspiciously if he holds it back and a "weak pissant" if he gives in and shows it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bottom line: He doesn't fit. When conservatives picture what an American president looks like, it doesn't look like Obama.
> 
> He's not one of us. He represents a minority view of America. He doesn't represent most Americans.
Click to expand...


Obama is not an American Presidentl.  He insults, demeans and disrespects mainstream America.  Not too many Americans go to church on Easter to hear the pastor talk about race.  My Cocker Spanial is more of a Christian than BO is.


----------



## JBeukema

Jack Fate said:


> The birth certificate posted on the internet by the White House is a fraud.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate fraud


So the guy added layers to the image, with a white square hiding part of a word, then hid various layers he created and convinced you Obama is a reptilian born in Kenya working for the NWO to bring forth the Antichrist?

Do you have enough gold to make it through the tribulation?


----------



## Che

Truthmatters said:


> They have to keep touting this issue because they cant have a real debate on the issues or they would lose


Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?  

What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.

How about Gitmo still being open?

How about combat troops still in Iraq?

How about the high cost of gas and food?

How about the high unemployment numbers?

How about the transparency we were promised?

Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????


----------



## Synthaholic

liebuster said:


> *I'm just curious why he spent $2,000,000 on suppressing the BC* for 2 years and then just voluntarily gives it up on the same day the federal reserve is to give its first press conference in 90 some years



That's a lie, and you're a liar.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Che said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to keep touting this issue because they cant have a real debate on the issues or they would lose
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?
> 
> What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.
> 
> How about Gitmo still being open?
> 
> How about combat troops still in Iraq?
> 
> How about the high cost of gas and food?
> 
> How about the high unemployment numbers?
> 
> How about the transparency we were promised?
> 
> Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????
Click to expand...



Holy shit!  You're brand spankin' new and you discovered the 'truth' about the truth mangler . . . aka truthdoesnotmattertoyou.  Well done!


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> There ya have it, folks,
> 
> 
> The President is acting suspiciously if he holds it back and a "weak pissant" if he gives in and shows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: He doesn't fit. When conservatives picture what an American president looks like, it doesn't look like Obama.
> 
> He's not one of us. He represents a minority view of America. He doesn't represent most Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is not an American Presidentl.  He insults, demeans and disrespects mainstream America.  Not too many Americans go to church on Easter to hear the pastor talk about race.  My Cocker Spanial is more of a Christian than BO is.
Click to expand...


It's a good thing there is nothing in the constittution that says your pres has to support any religion...moron....


----------



## NYcarbineer

mudwhistle said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The birthers refusing to accept the evidence provided are comparable to the OJ jury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it's a black thing.
> 
> 
> *RACIST!!!!!*
Click to expand...


No, Herr Ahslicher, it's a stupidity thing.


----------



## EriktheRed

Jack Fate said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> There ya have it, folks,
> 
> 
> The President is acting suspiciously if he holds it back and a "weak pissant" if he gives in and shows it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line: He doesn't fit. When conservatives picture what an American president looks like, it doesn't look like Obama.
> 
> He's not one of us. He represents a minority view of America. He doesn't represent most Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama is not an American Presidentl.  He insults, demeans and disrespects mainstream America.  Not too many Americans go to church on Easter to hear the pastor talk about race.  My Cocker Spanial is more of a Christian than BO is.
Click to expand...


Thankfully, wingnuts like yourself don't get to define who is American or what is "mainstream America".


----------



## Dr Grump

Che said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to keep touting this issue because they cant have a real debate on the issues or they would lose
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?
> 
> What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.
> 
> How about Gitmo still being open?
> 
> How about combat troops still in Iraq?
> 
> How about the high cost of gas and food?
> 
> How about the high unemployment numbers?
> 
> How about the transparency we were promised?
> 
> Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????
Click to expand...


To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. Well folks we gave him nearly three years to come up with a forged Birth Certificate.
2. No surprise here.
3. Its a fake.
4. LINK:http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf


"





Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Trajan

mudwhistle said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama said he sat back in bemusement for 2 and 1/2 GD years while he claims he had it all along.
> 
> What a fucken tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's got better things to do than to satisfy the lunatic ravings of a bunch of birfer morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right. He does. He has to christen the U.S.S. Barrack H. Obama.
Click to expand...


wow, thats some water hazard....


----------



## boedicca

Dr Grump said:


> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to keep touting this issue because they cant have a real debate on the issues or they would lose
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?
> 
> What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.
> 
> How about Gitmo still being open?
> 
> How about combat troops still in Iraq?
> 
> How about the high cost of gas and food?
> 
> How about the high unemployment numbers?
> 
> How about the transparency we were promised?
> 
> Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....
Click to expand...




Oh Puh-leeeze.

This is THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Stephanie said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, I thought he WORKED FOR ALL THE PEOPLE. I guess not.
> and don't you have me on IGNORE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, all the people.
> 
> However, that does not mean he has to visit lunatic asylums and answer their questions about why he's from Pluto, or why he has six heads.
> 
> And I have no recollection of putting you on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I though it was you who said you had me on ignore.
Click to expand...


Most of us have you on ignoramous.


----------



## mudwhistle

Better things Obama has to do besides release his COLB long form:

1. Catch 18 holes before lunch
2. Catch 18 holes before dinner
3. Play basketball
4. Appear on Oprah
5. Attend a fundraiser for millionaires at $35,800 a plate
6. Throw a party for another championship team
7. Practice his putting
8. Vacation in Brazil
9. Attend religious services in a famous D.C. church. The topic: Jim Crow is now James Crow Esquire
10. Accept an award for transparency


----------



## Trajan

Dr Grump said:


> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to keep touting this issue because they cant have a real debate on the issues or they would lose
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?
> 
> What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.
> 
> How about Gitmo still being open?
> 
> How about combat troops still in Iraq?
> 
> How about the high cost of gas and food?
> 
> How about the high unemployment numbers?
> 
> How about the transparency we were promised?
> 
> Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....
Click to expand...


hummm, every pres. says same gump, its 21 months after the recession, I'd say we are a bit behind schedule no?


----------



## JBeukema

Jack Fate said:


> Obama is not an American President... My Cocker Spanial is more of a Christian than BO is.


So only Christians are real presidents?

So.. JFK wasn't an American president?


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?
> 
> What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.
> 
> How about Gitmo still being open?
> 
> How about combat troops still in Iraq?
> 
> How about the high cost of gas and food?
> 
> How about the high unemployment numbers?
> 
> How about the transparency we were promised?
> 
> Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Puh-leeeze.
> 
> This is THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
Click to expand...


Really? How? It is the worst economic crisis since the depression - and that took until the start of WWII to come right - 10 years....this has only been 2.5....


----------



## Che

Truthmatters said:


> And the lies just continue.
> 
> They will lose a debate on the real issues and they know it.


Why don't you just STFU about _losing a debate on the real issues _ and start posting them?  You talk a good game like most leftnuts but let's see what you got.  I'm waiting to lose just to you, so let's see what you can come up with.  BIGMOUTH.  I already asked you a couple of times and you just seem to wander off.  I do understand your medical condition so, give it your best shot, will ya.  The entire leftist world is waiting for YOU.


----------



## Synthaholic

Rozman said:


> The Stimulus Plan should kick in right about......now.....now......now.......well maybe now......
> zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz....oooops sorry....Maybe now....n



It did, fool.  We avoided a depression, didn't we?


----------



## Dr Grump

Trajan said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?
> 
> What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.
> 
> How about Gitmo still being open?
> 
> How about combat troops still in Iraq?
> 
> How about the high cost of gas and food?
> 
> How about the high unemployment numbers?
> 
> How about the transparency we were promised?
> 
> Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hummm, every pres. says same gump, its 21 months after the recession, I'd say we are a bit behind schedule no?
Click to expand...


How fast does it have to move Trojan? What would you do differently to make it 'faster'..?


----------



## mudwhistle

Trajan said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he's got better things to do than to satisfy the lunatic ravings of a bunch of birfer morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. He does. He has to christen the U.S.S. Barrack H. Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow, thats some water hazard....
Click to expand...


----------



## Stephanie

> LOL, The Obama is doing a good job of cleaning up the mess of the Bush years.



Man that Obama he be the man, he wave magic wand and walla, the seas part, the sick are healed, the blind can see..

Oh wait, he spends us into a trillions of dollars of dept, he gives us a socialized Health care(ask Europe how that is working out for them)? Unemployed went up under him, food prices are shooting through the roof, gas prices are going sky high, the middle east is burning to the ground. 

But hey, HE BE THE MESSISAH.


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Stimulus Plan should kick in right about......now.....now......now.......well maybe now......
> zzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzz....oooops sorry....Maybe now....n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did, fool.  We avoided a depression, didn't we?
Click to expand...


The year is still young.


----------



## Mr Natural

JBeukema said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not an American President... My Cocker Spanial is more of a Christian than BO is.
> 
> 
> 
> So only Christians are real presidents?
> 
> So.. JFK wasn't an American president?
Click to expand...


JFK was a Catholic and that's about as Christian as Christian gets.


----------



## Truthmatters

Che said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to keep touting this issue because they cant have a real debate on the issues or they would lose
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?
> 
> What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.
> 
> How about Gitmo still being open? not happy about it but voting R wouldnt change that would it?
> 
> How about combat troops still in Iraq? Last US combat troops leave Iraq | World news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> How about the high cost of gas and food?and you think an R would stop it?
> 
> How about the high unemployment numbers?republicans crashed the world market
> 
> How about the transparency we were promised?Its not what I hoped but then the right has always been worse
> 
> Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????
Click to expand...


Why debate these issues when basic truth is under assault by the right daily.

Its why your party uses the birther and death panel shit in the first place, so they can avoid the real issues they know they would lose the debate on.


----------



## JBeukema

Original is here

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf

Nuance sees none of these layers the Klan tells us are there


----------



## Che

Dr Grump said:


> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....



Okay.  Can you tell us exactly what that mess was?  So how long will it take the next POTUS to clean up the mess obama left us?


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro". "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father wasn't African-American ...... he was African not negro.
> 
> gawd, you're an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In that era, African would be nationality, not race.
Click to expand...

By your lily-White, American perspective.  Perhaps Africans view being African as a race?  Or did in 1961?


----------



## JBeukema

Jack, click here


----------



## Synthaholic

liebuster said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just curious why he spent $2,000,000 on suppressing the BC for 2 years and then just voluntarily gives it up on the same day the federal reserve is to give its first press conference in 90 some years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL.  Because they didn't spend 2 million dollars on "suppressing the BC".
> 
> That story was also untrue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well from what I have read that story is true while other stories say its not. I guess we will never know exactly.
> 
> So allow me to amend my post. Why has Obama spend a significant amount of money suppressing the BC for 2 years and then just voluntarily gives it up???
Click to expand...

Prove that he spent ANY money on this.  You can't.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Charles_Main said:


> About damn time. Have to wonder why the hell he spent over a million dollars fighting to not Release it. Stupid childish games.
> 
> The Claims that he did not spend over a million dollars fighting the release of this and his school records is completely false. It is a matter of public Record that he has spent over 1 Million dollars fighting the Release of both the BC, and transcripts, and up until as late as last week. The State of Hawaii was still claiming the BC he just found was "lost"



This is a LIE.

If it's a matter of public record, show these "records".


----------



## TheBrain

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> The father wasn't African-American ...... he was African not negro.
> 
> gawd, you're an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that era, African would be nationality, not race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By your lily-White, American perspective.  Perhaps Africans view being African as a race?  Or did in 1961?
Click to expand...



That may be so, but normally Africans aren't filling out US birth certificates. Not that I believe that shit is fake, but good grief that was some dumb logic.


----------



## Trajan

Dr Grump said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Puh-leeeze.
> 
> This is THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How? It is the worst economic crisis since the depression - and that took until the start of WWII to come right - 10 years....this has only been 2.5....
Click to expand...


every pres says same too, its all relative, and the media loves it, so its the worst ever, krugman had some interesting things to say about the Reagan recovery, do you know what he said? 


 so are we in for 8 years of FDR recovery?  you can check the records for 82-83-84. Reagan didn't have a supra majority, a reconciliation majority none of that,  nor did he have gobs of stimulus money to throw at it either, so I'd say that evens things up. And here we sit.


----------



## JBeukema

Mr Clean said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not an American President... My Cocker Spanial is more of a Christian than BO is.
> 
> 
> 
> So only Christians are real presidents?
> 
> So.. JFK wasn't an American president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> JFK was a Catholic and that's about as Christian as Christian gets.
Click to expand...

No, it's not. Catholicism is not Christianity. It's as far from Christianity as you can get without being an open Luciferian.



JBeukema said:


> Indulgences? Scapulars? Praying to Mary and the Saints?
> 
> All at total odds with Christian teachings.
> 
> 'Catholic' translates as 'Universal'
> 
> The Universal Roman [Roman Catholic] Church was founded under  Constantine as a means of unifying all the pagan faiths under a  neo-christian umbrella as a means of controlling the masses and securing  his rule and authority.
> 
> 'Christmas'? Saturnalia. Jesus was not born in winter.
> 
> 'Easter'? Eostre/Astarte. Another false god.
> 
> Did not Jesus warn of the false churches and false doctrines to come, of the broad and winding path to damnation?
> 
> Did not Jesus say we know them by their fruits? Is it not the grace of God and accepting and confessing that grace which saves us? Are not our acts the fruits by which a the tree is known?
> 
> Yet the Universal Roman Church declares Christ's teachings to be anathema.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If  anyone    says that justifying faith is nothing else than  confidence in  divine mercy,    which remits sins for Christ's sake, or  that it is  this confidence alone that    justifies us, LET HIM BE  ANATHEMA [8]
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly,  "the gospel"    could accurately  be defined as, "confidence in divine  mercy, which remits sins    for  Christ's sake, and it is this confidence  alone that justifies us." Yet     Rome emphatically anathematizes anyone  who holds to that definition.  We shall    shortly see that the Bible  holds the exact position Rome  anathematizes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Knowing    that a man is not justified by the works of the law,  but by the faith of    Jesus Christ, even we have believed in Jesus  Christ, that we might be    justified by the faith of Christ, and not by  the works of the law:    for by the works of the law shall no flesh be  justified"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Gospel of Rome: Roman Catholic Plan of Salvation
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> OMG, stop the world. Fox won't interrupt their programming for the Boyking.


Yeah, they were too busy covering important news like the Royal Wedding.

I forced myself to watch from 9:45-10:45 this morning, and they devoted 3 minutes to this.  The rest of the hour was Royal Wedding and bad storms in Tenn.


----------



## Dr Grump

Che said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Can you tell us exactly what that mess was?  So how long will it take the next POTUS to clean up the mess obama left us?
Click to expand...


Subprime mortgage meltdown for a start. What do you think the 'mess' was and how it was caused? You think it was Obama's fault that the US is mired in two wars and had a mortgage meltdown. Just a friendly reminder, he was a junior senator from Illinois when all this started - he could have done what to stop it? 

I have no idea how long it will take to fix. You?

You seem to like rhetorical questions - go for it...


----------



## Truthmatters

This was worse that anything since the great depression.

You cant compare it to an average recession


----------



## Synthaholic

Charles_Main said:


> About damn time. *Have to wonder why the hell he spent over a million dollars fighting to not Release it.* Stupid childish games.
> 
> The Claims that he did not spend over a million dollars fighting the release of this and his school records is completely false. It is a matter of public Record that he has spent over 1 Million dollars fighting the Release of both the BC, and transcripts, and up until as late as last week. The State of Hawaii was still claiming the BC he just found was "lost"



Prove it, then.


----------



## Trajan

mudwhistle said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. He does. He has to christen the U.S.S. Barrack H. Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, thats some water hazard....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


oooorrr


----------



## Dr Grump

Trajan said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Puh-leeeze.
> 
> This is THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How? It is the worst economic crisis since the depression - and that took until the start of WWII to come right - 10 years....this has only been 2.5....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> every pres says same too, its all relative, and the media loves it, so its the worst ever, krugman had some interesting things to say about the Reagan recovery, do you know what he said?
> 
> 
> so are we in for 8 years of FDR recovery?  you can check the records for 82-83-84. Reagan didn't have a supra majority, a reconciliation majority none of that,  nor did he have gobs of stimulus money to throw at it either, so I'd say that evens things up. And here we sit.
Click to expand...


Excuse me? You're comparing the hiccup that Raygun had with the cluster fuck of 2008? If that is your starting point, then the debate stops here....


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> I suspect it was because Fox was focused on the Bernanke Presser instead.


You suspect wrong.  Royal Wedding and storms.


----------



## Trajan

Dr Grump said:


> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Can you tell us exactly what that mess was?  So how long will it take the next POTUS to clean up the mess obama left us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subprime mortgage meltdown for a start. What do you think the 'mess' was and how it was caused? You think it was Obama's fault that the US is mired in two wars and had a mortgage meltdown. Just a friendly reminder, he was a junior senator from Illinois when all this started - he could have done what to stop it?
> 
> I have no idea how long it will take to fix. You?
> 
> You seem to like rhetorical questions - go for it...
Click to expand...


he could have voted against raising the debt ceiling like a responsible senator......oh wait...


----------



## Truthmatters

Do you think Obama is the ONLY elected official to make a non decisive protest vote?


----------



## Stephanie

ummmm, how much money did the Obama spend on NOT showing his LONG FORM birth certificate?

Serious question: how much money has Obama spent defending the birth certificate suits? - Yahoo! Answers

How much money has Obama spent to date fighting court cases challenging his citizenship? - Yahoo! Answers

Why does Obama fight the release of his birth certificate? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Trajan

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it was because Fox was focused on the Bernanke Presser instead.
> 
> 
> 
> You suspect wrong.  Royal Wedding and storms.
Click to expand...


fox usally covers everything he does, everywhere,Ii have had to switch off umpteen times, trust me.....this is a one off. and frankly, I would think you would be glad that they concentrated on what was important, the bernanke presser , no?


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> Obama said he sat back in bemusement for 2 and 1/2 GD years *while he claims he had it all along.
> *
> What a fucken tool.



No he didn't, liar.


----------



## Truthmatters

What you mean FOX wasnt running non stop coverage of Obamas BC?


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> Never let decency prevent a lib from throwing out the race-card



There's nothing wrong with pointing out that you are a racist and a liar.


----------



## geauxtohell

xsited1 said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now Obama finally shows it (maybe).
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Lakin Action Fund
> 
> Donald Trump, Talk About Terry Lakin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, to state this without any spin or other bullshit, Lt Col Lakin refused to follow orders, hence he got six months in prison, loss of pay, loss of pension, and loss of rank.  And rightfully so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
Click to expand...


It is not the prerogative of a military officer to demand the President provide proof of his legitimacy.  

As was said before, Lakin wasn't even allowed to enter the Birth Certificate issue into his argument. 

He was court martialed, because he refused to obey a lawful order and refused to deploy.  His reasons for doing so are entirely irrelevant in the eyes of the UCMJ.  

Because LTC Lakin refused deployment, another physician was activated and went in his place. 

Lakin could have taken a slap on the wrist, gotten a reprimand, deployed and finished his career out.  He was warned that this was a fools errand. He demanded trial by Court Martial.  

His ass earned his time in the disciplinary barracks at Leavanworth and he deserves to be sitting there.


----------



## mudwhistle

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never let decency prevent a lib from throwing out the race-card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with pointing out that you are a racist and a liar.
Click to expand...


What if pointing it out makes *you *a liar on both counts?


----------



## geauxtohell

xsited1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
Click to expand...


Because, and I know this is a shocking concept, the Commander In Chief doesn't take orders from an O-4.


----------



## geauxtohell

Two Thumbs said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> B/c he did, years ago.
> 
> this douch wasn't satisfied, so he fucked over his company be missing movement.
> 
> The pussy just didn't want to do his duty.
Click to expand...


He also fucked over another Officer who had to deploy last minute in his place.  His name was introduced at the Court Martial as evidence of tangible harm that Lakin's insubordination caused.  

Even the most far right wing people with a military background didn't get behind Lakin.  

He was apparently stupid enough to let the Birthers use him as their cannon fodder.  He deserved what he got.


----------



## Che

Dr Grump said:


> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> To clean up the mess that Bush left is going to take a lot more than 4 years. Obama is getting there...slowly, but surely....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Can you tell us exactly what that mess was?  So how long will it take the next POTUS to clean up the mess obama left us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subprime mortgage meltdown for a start. What do you think the 'mess' was and how it was caused? You think it was Obama's fault that the US is mired in two wars and had a mortgage meltdown. Just a friendly reminder, he was a junior senator from Illinois when all this started - he could have done what to stop it?
> 
> I have no idea how long it will take to fix. You?
> 
> You seem to like rhetorical questions - go for it...
Click to expand...

Did Bush not ask for investigations into these entities and what was Barney Frank and Chris Dodd's response to it?  That all was okay, wasn't it?  Here's a friendly reminder for you as well, Obama WAS not in the Senate when we were as you say, mired in two wars.  Perhaps you should look and see how his votes were on some of the legislature concerning these two wars.  You might be surprised to find how he voted.  How long will it take to fix this mess created by the dems and obama?  I really have no idea but to continue down this road we are going which you yourself say is a mess will take a lot longer than anything Bush has done.
Just how much has Obama put us into hock for?


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






1. HERE IS THE FAKE BIRTH CERTIFICATE, AND ITS A *CLOB* TOO!!!







http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-long-form.pdf




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## EriktheRed

xsited1 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be spin.  The Lieutenant Colonel simply asked to see Obama's birth certificate to ensure that he was qualified to lead.  Obama now understands the importance of this by having today's press conference.  So why didn't he show this soldier the same consideration 6 months ago?  Does he not care about our soldiers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> The court martial says he disobeyed orders form senior officers and missed movement.
> 
> He fucked over his men.
> 
> He got what any moron gets for missing movement, minus the beating enlisted men give another for doing so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude,
> 
> Obama is CIC.  If his eligibility is in doubt, all orders are suspect.  Why didn't the CIC just comply with this soldier's request?  He obviously thought it important enough to do it today.  Why not 6 months ago?
Click to expand...


You have GOT to be shitting us...

Are you actually arguing that the PRESIDENT is obligated to prove his legitmacy to a LIEUTENANT COLONEL???

Is this actually THE PRESDIDNT'S fault that this guy is in Leavenworth, in your eyes???


----------



## Vast LWC

mudwhistle said:


> We still haven't seen his birth certificate. We've only seen the short form and long form of the same form.......in any form. A certificate of live birth is what we've seen.



LOL, you wouldn't be satisfied if they had had sworn, notarized, statements from 20 witnesses, and made home movies of the event as it took place.

You might want to look at this, and then seek help

Paranoid schizophrenia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Paranoid schizophrenia is manifested primarily through *impaired thought processes, in which the central focus is on distorted perceptions or paranoid behavior and thinking.* Delusions are in most cases grandiose or persecutory, or both. Delusions may be multiple, but usually organized and coherent.


----------



## Che

Truthmatters said:


> What you mean FOX wasnt running non stop coverage of Obamas BC?


Do you watch Fox News?  If truth matters to you, what do you watch?  This should be interesting.


----------



## Trajan

Dr Grump said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How? It is the worst economic crisis since the depression - and that took until the start of WWII to come right - 10 years....this has only been 2.5....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every pres says same too, its all relative, and the media loves it, so its the worst ever, krugman had some interesting things to say about the Reagan recovery, do you know what he said?
> 
> 
> so are we in for 8 years of FDR recovery?  you can check the records for 82-83-84. Reagan didn't have a supra majority, a reconciliation majority none of that,  nor did he have gobs of stimulus money to throw at it either, so I'd say that evens things up. And here we sit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Excuse me? You're comparing the hiccup that Raygun had with the cluster fuck of 2008? If that is your starting point, then the debate stops here....
Click to expand...


hiccup? ok then, you're right I guess it does. nothing like a closed mind dude. sorry to hear it.


----------



## geauxtohell

Vast LWC said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We still haven't seen his birth certificate. We've only seen the short form and long form of the same form.......in any form. A certificate of live birth is what we've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you wouldn't be satisfied if they had had sworn, notarized, statements from 20 witnesses, and made home movies of the event as it took place.
> 
> You might want to look at this, and then seek help
> 
> Paranoid schizophrenia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paranoid schizophrenia is manifested primarily through *impaired thought processes, in which the central focus is on distorted perceptions or paranoid behavior and thinking.* Delusions are in most cases grandiose or persecutory, or both. Delusions may be multiple, but usually organized and coherent.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I know it was meant to be a slam, but psychosis is the calling card of schizophrenia.  Schizophrenics are so disordered in their thought process that they have a hard time carrying on a conversation with you in person, let alone on a message board.

I do suspect that this board has it's fair share of paranoid personality disorders, but I would relegate that to the Terrel's and other conspiracy wingnuts.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.



Obama's father was not a "birth in the United States", which is, by your own quote, what those classifications specifically apply to.


----------



## Zona

Two Thumbs said:


> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.



Burfers rule!  (Its astounding to me, how people said they would vote for the Donald...because he had proof Obama wasnt born in Hawaii.  How goes that donald?)

Burfers Rule!  I wish Obama just waited a little longer, because I guarantee the donald will start with some other bullshit conspiracy crap.  

This is why you do not negotiate with terrorists.


----------



## Truthmatters

Che said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean FOX wasnt running non stop coverage of Obamas BC?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Fox News?  If truth matters to you, what do you watch?  This should be interesting.
Click to expand...


Not the one station that paid the big bucks in court for the right to lie to their viewers without repercussions


----------



## TakeAStepBack

While you're all tuned into the wrong fucking channel....

Consumer lawsuits: Supreme Court ruling may limit class-action consumer lawsuits - latimes.com

WASHINGTON &#8212; The Supreme Court gave corporations a major win Wednesday, ruling in a 5-4 decision that companies can block their disgruntled customers from joining together in a class-action lawsuit. The ruling arose from a California lawsuit involving cellphones, but it will have a nationwide impact.

In the past, consumers who bought a product or a service had been free to join a class-action lawsuit if they were dissatisfied or felt they had been cheated. By combining these small claims, they could bring a major lawsuit against a corporation.

But in Wednesday's decision, the high court said that under the Federal Arbitration Act companies can force these disgruntled customers to arbitrate their complaints individually, not as part of a group. Consumer-rights advocates said this rule would spell the end for small claims involving products or services.

In the case before the court, a Southern California couple complained about a $30 charge involving their purchase of cellphone service from AT&T Mobility. The California courts said they were entitled to join with others in bringing a class-action claim against the cellphone company.

But the Supreme Court reversed that decision Wednesday in AT&T Mobility vs. Concepcion. Justice Antonin Scalia said companies may require buyers to sign arbitration agreements, and those agreements may preclude class-action claims. Chief Justice John G. Roberts Jr. and Justices Anthony Kennedy, Clarence Thomas and Samuel A. Alito Jr. formed the majority.

Scalia said companies like arbitration because it is efficient and less costly. "Arbitration is poorly suited to the higher stakes of class litigation," he said.

But the dissenters said a practical ban on class action would be unfair to cheated consumers. Justice Stephen G. Breyer said the California courts had insisted on permitting class-action claims, despite arbitration clauses that forbade them. Otherwise, he said, it would allow a company to "insulate" itself "from liability for its own frauds by deliberately cheating large numbers of consumers out of individually small sums of money."

Breyer added that a ban on class actions would prevent lawyers from representing clients for small claims. "What rational lawyer would have signed on to represent the Concepcions in litigation for the possibility of fees stemming from a $30.22 claim?" he wrote. Justices Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Sonia Sotomayor and Elena Kagan joined his dissent.

The court itself divided along partisan lines. All five Republican appointes formed the majority, and four Democratic appointees dissented.

Still pending before the court is a major dispute over class-action suits involving job discrimination. Lawyers for Wal-Mart have asked the justices to throw out a sex-discrimination claim brought on behalf of 1.5 million current and past female employees.


----------



## mudwhistle




----------



## TakeAStepBack

Tit for tat left and right arguments are the end of this road. You 2 party politic people have lost your ability to think clearly.


----------



## Che

Truthmatters said:


> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you mean FOX wasnt running non stop coverage of Obamas BC?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Fox News?  If truth matters to you, what do you watch?  This should be interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not the one station that paid the big bucks in court for the right to lie to their viewers without repercussions
Click to expand...


Just how stupid are you willing to be on this forum?  All you do is make comments with nothing to back them up.  You may some day realize that you have a mental disorder because of your connection to liberalism.


----------



## Vast LWC

Jack Fate said:


> The birth certificate posted on the internet by the White House is a fraud.



Says some guy posting a YouTube Video, with some computer-generated "Evidence".

Good work!


----------



## Dr Grump

Che said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.  Can you tell us exactly what that mess was?  So how long will it take the next POTUS to clean up the mess obama left us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subprime mortgage meltdown for a start. What do you think the 'mess' was and how it was caused? You think it was Obama's fault that the US is mired in two wars and had a mortgage meltdown. Just a friendly reminder, he was a junior senator from Illinois when all this started - he could have done what to stop it?
> 
> I have no idea how long it will take to fix. You?
> 
> You seem to like rhetorical questions - go for it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did Bush not ask for investigations into these entities and what was Barney Frank and Chris Dodd's response to it?  That all was okay, wasn't it?  Here's a friendly reminder for you as well, Obama WAS not in the Senate when we were as you say, mired in two wars.  Perhaps you should look and see how his votes were on some of the legislature concerning these two wars.  You might be surprised to find how he voted.  How long will it take to fix this mess created by the dems and obama?  I really have no idea but to continue down this road we are going which you yourself say is a mess will take a lot longer than anything Bush has done.
> Just how much has Obama put us into hock for?
Click to expand...


More Dems voted against the wars than for it. And Repubs?

And to say this is a mess created by the Dems and Obama just shows what a partisan hack you are..

I don't know, how much 'hock' has he got you into to?


----------



## washamericom

has anybody heard, does the new birth certificate pass muster ? there is still something about the timing and the pagentry, did the other bc's list black babies as african ? only about one percent. hope the question doesn't make me a racist.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...rican+?&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=

feels as if the bc is being released slowly over time. we'll get a little more in a few years ??


----------



## Truthmatters

The court case you just sited is a right wing win.

Pretnding the issues we discuss are not real because you see your self in the middle doesnt make you correct.


----------



## The T

Trajan said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Can you tell us exactly what that mess was? So how long will it take the next POTUS to clean up the mess obama left us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Subprime mortgage meltdown for a start. What do you think the 'mess' was and how it was caused? You think it was Obama's fault that the US is mired in two wars and had a mortgage meltdown. Just a friendly reminder, he was a junior senator from Illinois when all this started - he could have done what to stop it?
> 
> I have no idea how long it will take to fix. You?
> 
> You seem to like rhetorical questions - go for it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he could have voted against raising the debt ceiling like a responsible senator......oh wait...
Click to expand...

 
So that's why he now supports raising it...Obama has too many faces really to keep track of...


----------



## Dr Grump

Trajan said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> every pres says same too, its all relative, and the media loves it, so its the worst ever, krugman had some interesting things to say about the Reagan recovery, do you know what he said?
> 
> 
> so are we in for 8 years of FDR recovery?  you can check the records for 82-83-84. Reagan didn't have a supra majority, a reconciliation majority none of that,  nor did he have gobs of stimulus money to throw at it either, so I'd say that evens things up. And here we sit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse me? You're comparing the hiccup that Raygun had with the cluster fuck of 2008? If that is your starting point, then the debate stops here....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hiccup? ok then, you're right I guess it does. nothing like a closed mind dude. sorry to hear it.
Click to expand...


no, no, no, no, no...you don't get off that easily. Please explain how much in the shit Raygun was compared to Bush....this should be interesting....


----------



## Truthmatters

Che said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Fox News?  If truth matters to you, what do you watch?  This should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the one station that paid the big bucks in court for the right to lie to their viewers without repercussions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just how stupid are you willing to be on this forum?  All you do is make comments with nothing to back them up.  You may some day realize that you have a mental disorder because of your connection to liberalism.
Click to expand...


Are you really not aware of this case?

do you live in a hole?


----------



## Zona

slukasiewski said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slukasiewski said:
> 
> 
> 
> Googled Obama birth certificate and nothing authentic came up.
> 
> Get over the fact he's non-American.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird, the one I have found has an authentic seal and says it can be used in any court proceedings. Get over the fact you are loon, and move on with life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the seal also say "Made In China?"
> 
> Man, you are one brainwashed dumbass.
> 
> I suppose you think 9/11 was an "inside job" too...
> 
> Put on your tinfoil hat
> 
> Obama is a non-US citizen.
> 
> Get over it
Click to expand...


Damn.  Your a fucking troll.  You really are.

Obama, do not negotiate with terrorists.  No matter what, they will not believe a person like you could actually be the president.  Fuck you Donald and i feel sorry for idiots who actually believe him.  He is a circus clown.


----------



## geauxtohell

TakeAStepBack said:


> Tit for tat left and right arguments are the end of this road. You 2 party politic people have lost your ability to think clearly.



God, people like you are boring.  People talk about whatever the fuck they want to talk about on here.  If you want to discuss the ruling on class action suits, go start a thread on it.  

If you haven't figured it out, this is entertainment for most people.  The issues that I am really concerned about are generally not the issues I talk about here.


----------



## Vast LWC

Synthaholic said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> 
> The Tampa residents were among hundreds, perhaps thousands, of non-felons in Florida who civil rights lawyers contend were wrongly prevented from voting in the Nov. 7 election after state election officials and a private contractor bungled an attempt to cleanse felons from voter rolls.
> 
> The effort was so riddled with errors that a more precise tally will probably never be possible. But it is clear that at least 2,000 felons whose voting rights had been automatically restored in other states were kept off the rolls and, in many cases, denied the right to vote.
> 
> How many votes did Bush win by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that link!
Click to expand...


Nah, I'm still not buying it.  Believe me, I wanted Gore to win that election.  But there's no evidence that the people who were wrongly booted off the eligible lists would have voted for Gore.

It's 11 years ago.  That ship has sailed people.


----------



## Truthmatters

Jane Akre - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



In 1997, Wilson and Akre began work on a story regarding the agricultural biotechnology company Monsanto and recombinant bovine growth hormone (rBGH), a milk additive that had been approved for use by the Food and Drug Administration but also blamed for a number of health issues. Wilson and Akre planned a four part investigative report on Monsanto's use of rBGH, which prompted Monsanto to write to Roger Ailes, president of Fox News Channel, in an attempt to have the report reviewed for bias and because of the "enormous damage that can be done" as a result of the report.[4]

WTVT did not run the report, and later argued in court that the report was not "breakthrough journalism." Wilson and Akre then claimed that Monsanto's actions constituted the news broadcast telling lies, while WTVT countered that it was looking only for fairness. According to Wilson and Akre, the two rewrote the report over 80 times over the course of 1997, and WTVT decided to exercise "its option to terminate their employment contracts without cause,"[5] and did not renew their contracts in 1998. WTVT later ran a report about Monsanto and rBGH in 1998, and the report included defenses from Monsanto.[4]


----------



## geauxtohell

Truthmatters said:


> The court case you just sited is a right wing win.
> 
> Pretnding the issues we discuss are not real because you see your self in the middle doesnt make you correct.



No, it just makes them obnoxious.

I am fucking sick of getting lectured by other people about what I should and shouldn't be paying attention too.


----------



## Vast LWC

Jack Fate said:


> Obama is not an American Presidentl.  He insults, demeans and disrespects mainstream America.  Not too many Americans go to church on Easter to hear the pastor talk about race.  My Cocker Spanial is more of a Christian than BO is.



You miss-spelled the second part of your moniker.

It's spelled A-S-S, not F-A-T-E.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Same team, like it or not. 

I'm not in the center. I'm on the outside looking in.


Seriously? Entertainment? Hey guy, rights are being consolidated while you're being "entertained".

I quit. Good luck!


----------



## Shooter

I'm glad Obama finally released his BC.  Now this controversy can end.  I just wish he would have done this a long time ago.  He only hurt himself by being so secretive.  

Obama released his BC for 2 reasons.  First was that recent poll that came out that showed only 30-something percent of people believed he was really born in the US.  The second was the fact Trump was calling him out and had no plans on backing down until he released it.

Faced with those 2 factors Obama had little choice to cave in and release it.

Regardless, I'm glad it's over.


----------



## Vast LWC

Che said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have to keep touting this issue because they cant have a real debate on the issues or they would lose
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you once again, truthdoesnotmattertoyou, who started the whole birther thing?  Care to answer or will you just want to snipe from the sidelines?
> 
> What issues should we be debating?  How about the debt?  Do you remember last election,  The dem's lost big time because of the enormous debt that the left put upon this country.
> 
> How about Gitmo still being open?
> 
> How about combat troops still in Iraq?
> 
> How about the high cost of gas and food?
> 
> How about the high unemployment numbers?
> 
> How about the transparency we were promised?
> 
> Do you understand what I just posted above?  These are all things that Obama ran on and talked about.  So where are YOUR debates on these issues at?  HMMMMM????
Click to expand...


Those are all decent points to debate.  

*However, none of them is the subject of this thread.*

And, since this subject was brought up by quite a few people on the right-hand side of the fence, in an accusatory manner, it needs to be answered, loudly, when proven wrong.


----------



## CRStar

Apparently....the one they just showed does not match the first from 2008....Correct me if I'm wrong.....


----------



## washamericom

Vast LWC said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is not an American Presidentl.  He insults, demeans and disrespects mainstream America.  Not too many Americans go to church on Easter to hear the pastor talk about race.  My Cocker Spanial is more of a Christian than BO is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss-spelled the second part of your moniker.
> 
> It's spelled A-S-S, not F-A-T-E.
Click to expand...


really ??


----------



## washamericom

CRStar said:


> Apparently....the one they just showed does not match the first from 2008....Correct me if I'm wrong.....



it's a copy, they're the same thing. the hawaii long form and a colb are the same thing. 
i just don't trust this "obama"


----------



## Vast LWC

Dr Grump said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Puh-leeeze.
> 
> This is THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How? It is the worst economic crisis since the depression - and that took until the start of WWII to come right - 10 years....this has only been 2.5....
Click to expand...


Hell, this recovery isn't even as bad as the Reagan Recovery.

At this point in Reagan's 1st Term, unemployment was at 10.8%, and we were in a second recession.


----------



## Che

Dr Grump said:


> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Dems voted against the wars than for it. And Repubs?
> 
> And to say this is a mess created by the Dems and Obama just shows what a partisan hack you are..
> 
> I don't know, how much 'hock' has he got you into to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even read what you write before you hit the submit button?  It doesn't appear so.  Do you remember when the Iraq war started?  Do you?  Do you know of when the president signed into law the Iraq Regime change policy?  It does not matter how many dems or repubs voted to use force in Iraq.  It was a legal vote.  Got that?  Now this mess I am referring to is the one that WAS created by obama and the dems'.  It does not make me a hack.  You do remember that obama sold this country a bill of goods that he has yet to produce.  He stated the deficit would go down if we passed his initial economic plan and that unemployment would not rise above 8%.  What happened?  Because of Obama's missteps and piss poor handling of this economy does not make me a hack.  It makes more aware of just how dangerous liberal policies really are.
> 
> I noticed that you could not address any of the issues I raised in my previous post.  Are you and truthmatters one and the same person?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## geauxtohell

TakeAStepBack said:


> Same team, like it or not.
> 
> I'm not in the center. I'm on the outside looking in.
> 
> 
> Seriously? Entertainment? Hey guy, rights are being consolidated while you're being "entertained".
> 
> I quit. Good luck!



Adios!


----------



## washamericom

has anybody done a statisical analysis of how much time democrats spend on trump here on this board ??


----------



## Zona

Shooter said:


> I'm glad Obama finally released his BC.  Now this controversy can end.  I just wish he would have done this a long time ago.  He only hurt himself by being so secretive.
> 
> Obama released his BC for 2 reasons.  First was that recent poll that came out that showed only 30-something percent of people believed he was really born in the US.  The second was the fact Trump was calling him out and had no plans on backing down until he released it.
> 
> Faced with those 2 factors Obama had little choice to cave in and release it.
> 
> Regardless, I'm glad it's over.



That poll you are talking about had only the righty's saying he wasnt born in the  us.  How does that hurt him? 

Trump was calling him out?  Trump had "investigators" in Hawaii looking into this and he said we would be shocked at what they found.   How did that turn out? 

Now he is going after his academic records?  I want to ask you a question...will you support this one as well?  No other president in history has been asked this but for SOME reason, its ok with the right leaning people to ask this crap now.  Why is this? 

Trump is a damn circus clown that had ZERO "proof" of his accusations and he was full of it when he said his investigators found something.  Agree.


----------



## CRStar

I don't trust a Dem anyway.....


----------



## Zona

CRStar said:


> I don't trust a Dem anyway.....



This makes perfect sense.  Especially today.


----------



## Vast LWC

Trajan said:


> every pres says same too, its all relative, and the media loves it, so its the worst ever, krugman had some interesting things to say about the Reagan recovery, do you know what he said?
> 
> 
> so are we in for 8 years of FDR recovery?  you can check the records for 82-83-84. Reagan didn't have a supra majority, a reconciliation majority none of that,  nor did he have gobs of stimulus money to throw at it either, so I'd say that evens things up. And here we sit.



He spent money in the form of tax cuts.  Same thing as stimulus.  

And of course then he raised taxes later on anyway.


----------



## AquaAthena

Shooter said:


> I'm glad Obama finally released his BC.  Now this controversy can end.  I just wish he would have done this a long time ago.  He only hurt himself by being so secretive.
> 
> Obama released his BC for 2 reasons.  First was that recent poll that came out that showed only 30-something percent of people believed he was really born in the US.  The second was the fact Trump was calling him out and had no plans on backing down until he released it.
> 
> Faced with those 2 factors Obama had little choice to cave in and release it.
> 
> Regardless, I'm glad it's over.



Yes, Obama has been kicking the proverbial can down the proverbial road for too long and it came back to bite him in the ass. Glad Trump brought it out and that it is OVER, and we can now get back to Obama's fabulous economic plans for, not this country, but the world.  Oil and American's taxpayer dollars for Bermuda.  "Drill baby drill."


----------



## The T

washamericom said:


> has anybody done a statisical analysis of how much time democrats spend on trump here on this board ??


 
They've exhausted domonizing Palin...they've found a new person to strap to their whipping post.


----------



## Vast LWC

Stephanie said:


> ummmm, how much money did the Obama spend on NOT showing his LONG FORM birth certificate?
> 
> Serious question: how much money has Obama spent defending the birth certificate suits? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> How much money has Obama spent to date fighting court cases challenging his citizenship? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> Why does Obama fight the release of his birth certificate? - Yahoo! Answers



Watch out!  One blogger thinks Obama spent a lot of money on defending his BC.  And 4 people agree with him!

Must be true then.


----------



## The T

AquaAthena said:


> Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad Obama finally released his BC. Now this controversy can end. I just wish he would have done this a long time ago. He only hurt himself by being so secretive.
> 
> Obama released his BC for 2 reasons. First was that recent poll that came out that showed only 30-something percent of people believed he was really born in the US. The second was the fact Trump was calling him out and had no plans on backing down until he released it.
> 
> Faced with those 2 factors Obama had little choice to cave in and release it.
> 
> Regardless, I'm glad it's over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been kicking the proverbial can down the proverbial road for too long and it came back to bite him in the ass. Glad Trump brought it out and that it is OVER, and we can now get back to Obama's fabulous economic plans for, not this country, but the world.  Oil and American's taxpayer dollars for Bermuda.  "Drill baby drill."
Click to expand...

 
And Oil exploration going to Brazil and Argentina courtesy of the US Taxpayer.


----------



## Vast LWC

geauxtohell said:


> I know it was meant to be a slam, but psychosis is the calling card of schizophrenia.  Schizophrenics are so disordered in their thought process that they have a hard time carrying on a conversation with you in person, let alone on a message board.
> 
> I do suspect that this board has it's fair share of paranoid personality disorders, but I would relegate that to the Terrel's and other conspiracy wingnuts.



Yes, yes, but sometimes hyperbole makes more effective slams.


----------



## JFK_USA

Well as we have all confirmed today, the birthers are racist. They have been racist the entire time and now the tea party darlings are being shown for who they are. Frauds. Not a movement, just old, mad white people.


----------



## Vast LWC

TakeAStepBack said:


> While you're all tuned into the wrong fucking channel....
> 
> Consumer lawsuits: Supreme Court ruling may limit class-action consumer lawsuits - latimes.com
> 
> WASHINGTON  The Supreme Court gave corporations a major win Wednesday, ruling in a 5-4 decision that companies can block their disgruntled customers from joining together in a class-action lawsuit. The ruling arose from a California lawsuit involving cellphones, but it will have a nationwide impact.
> 
> In the past, consumers who bought a product or a service had been free to join a class-action lawsuit if they were dissatisfied or felt they had been cheated. By combining these small claims, they could bring a major lawsuit against a corporation.
> 
> But in Wednesday's decision, the high court said that under the Federal Arbitration Act companies can force these disgruntled customers to arbitrate their complaints individually, not as part of a group. Consumer-rights advocates said this rule would spell the end for small claims involving products or services.
> 
> In the case before the court, a Southern California couple complained about a $30 charge involving their purchase of cellphone service from AT&T Mobility. The California courts said they were entitled to join with others in bringing a class-action claim against the cellphone company.
> 
> But the Supreme Court reversed that decision Wednesday in AT&T Mobility vs. Concepcion. Justice Antonin Scalia said companies may require buyers to sign arbitration agreements, and those agreements may preclude class-action claims. Chief Justice John G. Roberts Jr. and Justices Anthony Kennedy, Clarence Thomas and Samuel A. Alito Jr. formed the majority.
> 
> Scalia said companies like arbitration because it is efficient and less costly. "Arbitration is poorly suited to the higher stakes of class litigation," he said.
> 
> But the dissenters said a practical ban on class action would be unfair to cheated consumers. Justice Stephen G. Breyer said the California courts had insisted on permitting class-action claims, despite arbitration clauses that forbade them. Otherwise, he said, it would allow a company to "insulate" itself "from liability for its own frauds by deliberately cheating large numbers of consumers out of individually small sums of money."
> 
> Breyer added that a ban on class actions would prevent lawyers from representing clients for small claims. "What rational lawyer would have signed on to represent the Concepcions in litigation for the possibility of fees stemming from a $30.22 claim?" he wrote. Justices Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Sonia Sotomayor and Elena Kagan joined his dissent.
> 
> The court itself divided along partisan lines. All five Republican appointes formed the majority, and four Democratic appointees dissented.
> 
> Still pending before the court is a major dispute over class-action suits involving job discrimination. Lawyers for Wal-Mart have asked the justices to throw out a sex-discrimination claim brought on behalf of 1.5 million current and past female employees.



WHAAAAAT?  Holy shit.  That is fucked up.


----------



## Lasher

JFK_USA said:


> Well as we have all confirmed today, the birthers are racist. They have been racist the entire time and now the tea party darlings are being shown for who they are. Frauds. Not a movement, just old, mad white people.



Better to be an old, mad, white person than any kind of black person.  LOL!


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Don't listen to me. You should be entertained.


----------



## TakeAStepBack

Lasher said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as we have all confirmed today, the birthers are racist. They have been racist the entire time and now the tea party darlings are being shown for who they are. Frauds. Not a movement, just old, mad white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to be an old, mad, white person than any kind of black person.  LOL!
Click to expand...


Appalling.


----------



## Spoonman

JFK_USA said:


> Well as we have all confirmed today, the birthers are racist. They have been racist the entire time and now the tea party darlings are being shown for who they are. Frauds. Not a movement, just old, mad white people.



mmmmm light up or leave me alone


----------



## Dr.Traveler

There's been some major news developments in the last 24 hours. This birth b.s. has overtaken it all.  The rising anger over the Ryan plan and Meducare, the deterioration of the situation in Mexico to the point State is issuing travel warnings, the Pharmaceutical CEO told he can't do business anymore, the Fed Reserve press conference, one of the worst SCOTUS ruling in history, the impending Walmart ruling, the biggest identity theft hacker incident in US history...

But Obama released his long form birth certificate today.  Yippee for the American voter.


----------



## washamericom

Spoonman said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as we have all confirmed today, the birthers are racist. They have been racist the entire time and now the tea party darlings are being shown for who they are. Frauds. Not a movement, just old, mad white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm light up or leave me alone
Click to expand...


i really believe i am not a racist.


----------



## boedicca

Dr.Traveler said:


> There's been some major news developments in the last 24 hours. This birth b.s. has overtaken it all.  The rising anger over the Ryan plan and Meducare, the deterioration of the situation in Mexico to the point State is issuing travel warnings, the Pharmaceutical CEO told he can't do business anymore, the Fed Reserve press conference, one of the worst SCOTUS ruling in history, the impending Walmart ruling, the biggest identity theft hacker incident in US history...
> 
> But Obama released his long form birth certificate today.  Yippee for the American voter.





Rising anger over the Ryan plan?  There is rising approval - and his plan is more popular among every age group except the 18-29 year olds.

Americans Divided Over Ryan vs. Obama Deficit Plans


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> ummmm, how much money did the Obama spend on NOT showing his LONG FORM birth certificate?
> 
> Serious question: how much money has Obama spent defending the birth certificate suits? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> How much money has Obama spent to date fighting court cases challenging his citizenship? - Yahoo! Answers
> 
> Why does Obama fight the release of his birth certificate? - Yahoo! Answers


Pathetic.


----------



## Synthaholic

Trajan said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it was because Fox was focused on the Bernanke Presser instead.
> 
> 
> 
> You suspect wrong.  Royal Wedding and storms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fox usally covers everything he does, everywhere,Ii have had to switch off umpteen times, trust me.....this is a one off. and frankly, I would think you would be glad that they concentrated on what was important, the bernanke presser , no?
Click to expand...

They may have shown Ben's presser, but that's it.  During the hour I forced myself to watch, they didn't mention it once, although they had it on the scroll.

They spent only 3 minutes on the BC, talking to Alan Colmes about it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthmatters said:


> What you mean FOX wasnt running non stop coverage of Obamas BC?



Nope.  Why would they want their echo chamber audience to know the truth?


----------



## Spoonman

washamericom said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as we have all confirmed today, the birthers are racist. They have been racist the entire time and now the tea party darlings are being shown for who they are. Frauds. Not a movement, just old, mad white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmmmm light up or leave me alone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i really believe i am not a racist.
Click to expand...


I know I'm not. I'm a minority in this country.  I'm white


----------



## WorldWatcher

MaggieMae said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barb said:
> 
> 
> 
> For fuck sake. His MOTHER was a US citizen. He could have been born on MARS, people.
> This is such a non-issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually this is not true.  You should review the Immigration and Naturalization Act of 1952 which was the applicable law at the time.  If you don't care to research that then I refer you to the United States Code Title 8 Section 1401 which defines when a citizen and a foreign national have a child outside of U.S. Territory and the citizenship status of that child.
> 
> It is possible for a citizen to give birth outside this country and for the child to not be a citizen at birth.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't that assuming you buy the other myth that his mother gave birth in Kenya but snuck Baby Barack onto an overnight flight to Hawaii?
Click to expand...



Not quite, just correcting a misstatement about the law.


>>>>


----------



## washamericom

too good to be true. i don't know if it's on youtube yet. but wow. this will be the talk of the political watercooler tomorrow. i don't even know how to descibe this, i think o'donnell voted for president obama. 

this post should probably be in media of the dead zone, but it's been one of those american political days. composure. this whole process after the second released bc seems to be moving too fast. now barney frank is praising michelle bachman. what is going on here ? and if you blow up the document all the way on the white house page, what is that supposed to be. what's with the whole lft side. is it a pge or a blend ?? it looks strange. i believe it's a real piece of paper. have any experts looked at it ??


----------



## WorldWatcher

boedicca said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race of Father: "African".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A buddy of mine was shocked when he ordered a copy of his birth certificate recently and found that it listed his race as "Negro". "African" wasn't the term used for Black people back then, it was "Negro".
> 
> Also, Obama was born in August yet we are to believe he was *only the 151st person* born in that state *all year?* _*Really? *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father wasn't African-American ...... he was African not negro.
> 
> gawd, you're an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In that era, African would be nationality, not race.
Click to expand...




In the early 1960's "African" is how Kenyans were told to identify race.



>>>>


----------



## LilOlLady

Obama did not even have a copy of his long form birth certificate he has to get a court order to get it released from the Hawaii hospital of vital stastistics. He asked for two copies. Hawaii no longer have the long form.


----------



## rightwinger

WTF are you blabbing about?


----------



## Vast LWC

washamericom said:


> has anybody done a statisical analysis of how much time democrats spend on trump here on this board ??



Ahh, he's just the flavor of the week.  In the long run, he won't even be a contender for "most talked about".


----------



## WorldWatcher

boedicca said:


> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.




The father (BHO Sr.) wasn't an American, he was Kenyan and filled it out with what his country would have had him put in the box.

The data doesn't come from check boxes, they put in what you write in the box.


>>>>


----------



## washamericom

rightwinger said:


> WTF are you blabbing about?



oh man, it's great he snapped. check you tube... meatloaf meltdown... he comes on again at 11 pm eastern time. i've seen a lot of overacting today.


----------



## LilOlLady

Africans have never been Negros. Negro is a term invented by white slave owners for their slaves.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> The father wasn't African-American ...... he was African not negro.
> 
> gawd, you're an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that era, African would be nationality, not race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 1960's "African" is how Kenyans were told to identify race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


The COLB isn't a kenyan document it's an American document. The document would have been checked to see if it had any errors on it the American 1961 government employee would have inserted to correct race?

But anyway not all Kenyans were black


----------



## Vast LWC

AquaAthena said:


> Yes, Obama has been kicking the proverbial can down the proverbial road for too long and it came back to bite him in the ass. Glad Trump brought it out and that it is OVER, and we can now get back to Obama's fabulous economic plans for, not this country, but the world.  Oil and American's taxpayer dollars for Bermuda.  "Drill baby drill."



I'm sorry, "Bite him in the ass"?

Looks to me like the only people who's asses will be bitten here are the "Birthers".  

Trump himself will start receiving exponentially less news coverage starting tomorrow, until he once again fades into the relative obscurity of being a rich guy with a reality show, and bad hair.


----------



## LilOlLady

sorry, duplicate


----------



## bigrebnc1775

obama COLB long form explained
excerpt from the video



> We do not doubt the citizenship of the President, and agree with those who believe it is an unfortunate distraction. However, as we survey the "circus" transpiring before us it is clear that the Obama Administration is acting amateurish and cynically political by 1. Not releasing a long form until now, 2. releasing an odd digitally produced document, when the original was produced by typewriter. Why not a simple scanned image of the original?, and 3. having Pres. Obama waste face time leading a press conference about the issue, when the "world" is burning all around him. Fiddle anyone?




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yybrzkfSVhg&feature=feedu]YouTube - Pres. Obama Birth Certificate Layers[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.


You birthers never give up, do you?


----------



## rdean

Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.  

Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.

Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.

It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help". 

His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".

The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.

You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.


----------



## Ravi

Wait, Japanese is a race but African isn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father (BHO Sr.) wasn't an American, he was Kenyan and filled it out with what his country would have had him put in the box.
> 
> The data doesn't come from check boxes, they put in what you write in the box.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Nor was the document created in kenya, but if you like we can agree it was.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Wait, Japanese is a race but African isn't.



What would you call a white african?


----------



## The T

Vast LWC said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been kicking the proverbial can down the proverbial road for too long and it came back to bite him in the ass. Glad Trump brought it out and that it is OVER, and we can now get back to Obama's fabulous economic plans for, not this country, but the world.  Oil and American's taxpayer dollars for Bermuda.  "Drill baby drill."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, "Bite him in the ass"?
> 
> Looks to me like the only people who's asses will be bitten here are the "Birthers".
> 
> Trump himself will start receiving exponentially less news coverage starting tomorrow, until he once again fades into the relative obscurity of being a rich guy with a reality show, and bad hair.
Click to expand...

 
Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?

Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?

The onus has always been on Obama.


----------



## washamericom

bigrebnc1775 said:


> obama COLB long form explained
> excerpt from the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not doubt the citizenship of the President, and agree with those who believe it is an unfortunate distraction. However, as we survey the "circus" transpiring before us it is clear that the Obama Administration is acting amateurish and cynically political by 1. Not releasing a long form until now, 2. releasing an odd digitally produced document, when the original was produced by typewriter. Why not a simple scanned image of the original?, and 3. having Pres. Obama waste face time leading a press conference about the issue, when the "world" is burning all around him. Fiddle anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yybrzkfSVhg&feature=feedu]YouTube - Pres. Obama Birth Certificate Layers[/ame]
Click to expand...


amazing i'm putting this right on my frontpage at washamericom the music is perfect, how do they explain this away ??. thanks amigo. think this may go viral ?? LOL i'll make sure lawrence odonnell gets a copy. what in god's name is going on here ??


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JFK_USA said:


> Well as we have all confirmed today, the birthers are racist. They have been racist the entire time and now the tea party darlings are being shown for who they are. Frauds. Not a movement, just old, mad white people.



The only person making it a race issue is you, so does that make you a racist?


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Japanese is a race but African isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you call a white african?
Click to expand...

An African.

But you didn't answer my question.


----------



## Shooter

AquaAthena said:


> we can now get back to Obama's fabulous economic plans for, not this country, but the world.  Oil and American's taxpayer dollars for Bermuda.  "Drill baby drill."



Don't forget about giving Brazil tons of money so they can develop *THEIR* oil as opposed to us develping our own.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Wait, Japanese is a race but African isn't.



japanese is a nationality


----------



## Vast LWC

bigrebnc1775 said:


> obama COLB long form explained
> excerpt from the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not doubt the citizenship of the President, and agree with those who believe it is an unfortunate distraction. However, as we survey the "circus" transpiring before us it is clear that the Obama Administration is acting amateurish and cynically political by 1. Not releasing a long form until now, 2. releasing an odd digitally produced document, when the original was produced by typewriter. Why not a simple scanned image of the original?, and 3. having Pres. Obama waste face time leading a press conference about the issue, when the "world" is burning all around him. Fiddle anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Video)
Click to expand...


Already seen it in this thread and already made fun of it.

But, again, (just fer the heck of it)...

If some random poster on YouTube says it, it MUST be true.

Forget the State of Hawaii, obviously this is all a conspiracy.  

But thank God some random guy on YouTube, with some graphics that he made up, is there to clear it all up for us!  Where would we be without random guys on YouTube!

After all, it's obvious that Obama's parents knew that Barack would one day be president, so when he was a week old, they brainwashed him in Kenya, and sent him over to Hawaii.  Then they faked his "natural born" status (which has pretty much no other application than to run for president), and got it all conveniently printed in the local papers,.

After all, that's MUCH more likely than all the evidence being real, and that Obama was simply born where he says he was.


----------



## Trajan

1091 posts.....


----------



## Spoonman

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Japanese is a race but African isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you call a white african?
Click to expand...


a wigger


----------



## The T

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well as we have all confirmed today, the birthers are racist. They have been racist the entire time and now the tea party darlings are being shown for who they are. Frauds. Not a movement, just old, mad white people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only person making it a race issue is you, so does that make you a racist?
Click to expand...

 
No it makes him a _Statist. Statists use Race/Gender to get where thry're going...Divide and conquer._


----------



## Spoonman

Trajan said:


> 1091 posts.....


what's the goal?


----------



## Vast LWC

washamericom said:


> amazing i'm putting this right on my frontpage at washamericom the music is perfect, how do they explain this away ??. thanks amigo. think this may go viral ?? LOL i'll make sure lawrence odonnell gets a copy.



Apparently BigReb didn't recognize sarcasm here.


----------



## Liability

I like how it took Trump to get the dopey President to do what was easily within his power and ability all along.  

And assuming (as I do) that the Birth Certificate is a copy of the real deal, which puts to bed the notion that President Obama is not "qualified" in the Constitutional sense to be the President, then the obvious question is why didn't he simply provide it from jump street.

Stupid schmuck that he is, he wanted to play politics (like many of the libs on this board).  But Trump blew that shit up right in the President's face.  Funny stuff.

Now let's see how his grades were.  Lots of people can tell you even what John F'n Lurch Kerry got as grades in his less than stellar undergrad days.  And although President Bush's undergrad record was just tad better than John F'n Kerry's record was, LOTS of people can tell you that President Bush was basically just a "C" student.

Who can validly tell us, based on having seen his transcripts, how President Obama did academically?

Oh right.  Nobody.


----------



## Vast LWC

The T said:


> Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?
> 
> Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?
> 
> The onus has always been on Obama.



T, I've already answered this, but...

Why would he?

Did Bush officially recognize the people who tried to personally blame him for blowing up the WTC, and then feel the need to produce proof that he did not?

When confronted with a bunch of lunatics, recognizing their complaints and responding to them only lends validity to their lunacy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, Japanese is a race but African isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you call a white african?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An African.
> 
> But you didn't answer my question.
Click to expand...

African was't a race identifier in Ameica until the 80's
Now for your answer. A White African's race is African and a Black African's race is African?

That does not describe someone race it describes their ethnicity
*Ethnicity *
Ethnicity refers to selected cultural and sometimes physical characteristics used to classify people into groups or categories considered to be significantly different from others.  Commonly recognized American ethnic groups include American Indians, Latinos, Chinese, African Americans, European Americans, etc.  In some cases, ethnicity involves merely a loose group identity with little or no cultural traditions in common.  This is the case with many Irish and German Americans.  In contrast, some ethnic groups are coherent subcultures with a shared language and body of tradition.  Newly arrived immigrant groups often fit this pattern.

*Race*
A race is a biological subspecies , or variety of a species, consisting of a more or less distinct population with anatomical traits that distinguish it clearly from other races.  This biologist's definition does not fit the reality of human genetic variation today.  We are an extremely homogenous species genetically.  As a matter of fact, all humans today are 99.9% genetically identical, and most of the variation that does occur is in the difference between males and females and our unique personal traits.  This homogeneity is very unusual in the animal kingdom.  Even our closest biological relatives, the chimpanzees have 2-3 times more genetic variation than people.  Orangutans have 8-10 times more variation.
Ethnicity and Race: Overview


----------



## CRStar

If you listen to the song "Beds are burning" By Midnight oil, I think it could be dedicated to the Obumba administration.

Out where the river broke
The blood wood and the desert oak
Holden wrecks and boiling diesels
Steam in forty five degrees

The time has come
To say fair's fair
To pay the rent
To pay our share

The time has come
A fact's a fact
It belongs to them
Let's give it back

How can we dance when our earth is turning
How do we sleep while our beds are burning
How can we dance when our earth is turning
How do we sleep while our beds are burning


----------



## Vast LWC

Liability said:


> I like how it took Trump to get the dopey President to do what was easily within his power and ability all along.
> 
> And assuming (as I do) that the Birth Certificate is a copy of the real deal, which puts to bed the notion that President Obama is not "qualified" in the Constitutional sense to be the President, then the obvious question is why didn't he simply provide it from jump street.
> 
> Stupid schmuck that he is, he wanted to play politics (like many of the libs on this board).  But Trump blew that shit up right in the President's face.  Funny stuff.
> 
> Now let's see how his grades were.  Lots of people can tell you even what John F'n Lurch Kerry got as grades in his less than stellar undergrad days.  And although President Bush's undergrad record was just tad better than John F'n Kerry's record was, LOTS of people can tell you that President Bush was basically just a "C" student.
> 
> Who can validly tell us, based on having seen his transcripts, how President Obama did academically?
> 
> Oh right.  Nobody.



Or... and here's a thought...  we stop basing our entire political system on ridiculous character attacks that have no basis in reality?

How about that, for a change?


----------



## elvis

Vast LWC said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it took Trump to get the dopey President to do what was easily within his power and ability all along.
> 
> And assuming (as I do) that the Birth Certificate is a copy of the real deal, which puts to bed the notion that President Obama is not "qualified" in the Constitutional sense to be the President, then the obvious question is why didn't he simply provide it from jump street.
> 
> Stupid schmuck that he is, he wanted to play politics (like many of the libs on this board).  But Trump blew that shit up right in the President's face.  Funny stuff.
> 
> Now let's see how his grades were.  Lots of people can tell you even what John F'n Lurch Kerry got as grades in his less than stellar undergrad days.  And although President Bush's undergrad record was just tad better than John F'n Kerry's record was, LOTS of people can tell you that President Bush was basically just a "C" student.
> 
> Who can validly tell us, based on having seen his transcripts, how President Obama did academically?
> 
> Oh right.  Nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or... and here's a thought...  we stop basing our entire political system on ridiculous character attacks that have no basis in reality?
> 
> How about that, for a change?
Click to expand...


You mean like how Bush's dad bought him an MBA from Harvard?  Is that what you mean?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Spoonman said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1091 posts.....
> 
> 
> 
> what's the goal?
Click to expand...

To Surpass the list.


----------



## Liability

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?
> 
> Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?
> 
> The onus has always been on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T, I've already answered this, but...
> 
> Why would he?
> 
> Did Bush officially recognize the people who tried to personally blame him for blowing up the WTC, and then feel the need to produce proof that he did not?
> 
> When confronted with a bunch of lunatics, recognizing their complaints and responding to them only lends validity to their lunacy.
Click to expand...


That's not an answer and never has been an answer.

When confronted with completely fair and important questions about his basic Constitutional eligibility for the job, President Obama chose to try to stonewall it for over two years.  Why?  Because he is a Schmuck.

When IDIOTS contend that the 9/11 attacks were somehow plotted by us against us (instead of by "them" against "us"), there is little purpose served in doing anything more than presenting the studies and the official findings.  

See the difference there?

No.  You probably don't.


----------



## Trajan

Spoonman said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1091 posts.....
> 
> 
> 
> what's the goal?
Click to expand...


god knows this must be a record? at least for the last 10 months,  started at 600 am page 9 at post 141 and here we are......ahh may you live in interesting times eh?


----------



## Vast LWC

bigrebnc1775 said:


> African was't a race identifier in Ameica until the 80's
> Now for your answer. A White African's race is African and a Black African's race is African?
> 
> That does not describe someone race it describes their ethnicity
> *Ethnicity *
> Ethnicity refers to selected cultural and sometimes physical characteristics used to classify people into groups or categories considered to be significantly different from others.  Commonly recognized American ethnic groups include American Indians, Latinos, Chinese, African Americans, European Americans, etc.  In some cases, ethnicity involves merely a loose group identity with little or no cultural traditions in common.  This is the case with many Irish and German Americans.  In contrast, some ethnic groups are coherent subcultures with a shared language and body of tradition.  Newly arrived immigrant groups often fit this pattern.
> 
> *Race*
> A race is a biological subspecies , or variety of a species, consisting of a more or less distinct population with anatomical traits that distinguish it clearly from other races.  This biologist's definition does not fit the reality of human genetic variation today.  We are an extremely homogenous species genetically.  As a matter of fact, all humans today are 99.9% genetically identical, and most of the variation that does occur is in the difference between males and females and our unique personal traits.  This homogeneity is very unusual in the animal kingdom.  Even our closest biological relatives, the chimpanzees have 2-3 times more genetic variation than people.  Orangutans have 8-10 times more variation.
> Ethnicity and Race: Overview



That's great Reb, and I'm sure, as a Kenyan, Obama's father definitely agreed with "race identifiers" *WHEN HE WROTE THAT ON THE FORM*.  Because there's simply no way that Obama's father maybe didn't want to put "Negro" on the form to identify himself, now is there?  Nope, no way at all.  Must be a fake.  Obviously.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

elvis said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it took Trump to get the dopey President to do what was easily within his power and ability all along.
> 
> And assuming (as I do) that the Birth Certificate is a copy of the real deal, which puts to bed the notion that President Obama is not "qualified" in the Constitutional sense to be the President, then the obvious question is why didn't he simply provide it from jump street.
> 
> Stupid schmuck that he is, he wanted to play politics (like many of the libs on this board).  But Trump blew that shit up right in the President's face.  Funny stuff.
> 
> Now let's see how his grades were.  Lots of people can tell you even what John F'n Lurch Kerry got as grades in his less than stellar undergrad days.  And although President Bush's undergrad record was just tad better than John F'n Kerry's record was, LOTS of people can tell you that President Bush was basically just a "C" student.
> 
> Who can validly tell us, based on having seen his transcripts, how President Obama did academically?
> 
> Oh right.  Nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or... and here's a thought...  we stop basing our entire political system on ridiculous character attacks that have no basis in reality?
> 
> How about that, for a change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean like how Bush's dad bought him an MBA from Harvard?  Is that what you mean?
Click to expand...


Great at least we know that much about Bush, somehow it's not equaling out with obama.


----------



## paperview

Good lord.  You're still on this fucking kick, bigreb?
Holy crap.


----------



## MarcATL

Lawrence O'Donnel just attempted to give Orly Tatz a chance to apologize to Obama for harping on the BC issue for 2.5 years.

She REFUSED to stick to the topic she had already agreed to discuss...she instead, wanted to speak about his Selective Service record. 

She was sumarily kicked off the air....as she should have been.

She didn't answer ONE question that was asked of her.

It was CLASSIC tv.


----------



## The T

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?
> 
> Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?
> 
> The onus has always been on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T, I've already answered this, but...
> 
> Why would he?
> 
> Did Bush officially recognize the people who tried to personally blame him for blowing up the WTC, and then feel the need to produce proof that he did not?
> 
> When confronted with a bunch of lunatics, recognizing their complaints and responding to them only lends validity to their lunacy.
Click to expand...

 
How long has Bush been outta office now?

What does the WTC and Bush have to do with Obama producing a Bonafide B/C?

Apples/Cumquats... Price/Tea/China...Obfuscation.


----------



## Vast LWC

bigrebnc1775 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or... and here's a thought...  we stop basing our entire political system on ridiculous character attacks that have no basis in reality?
> 
> How about that, for a change?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like how Bush's dad bought him an MBA from Harvard?  Is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great at least we know that much about Bush, somehow it's not equaling out with obama.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure when I said anything about Bush's MBA.  Why is it that these types of conversations always seem to somehow get George W Bush involved in them?

Now, let me ask you, since you mentioned it, was there some sort of public outcry from the left to see Bush's college transcripts to see if he was qualified to get into Harvard?

Funny, I don't remember that at all...


----------



## mudwhistle

Finally the long national nightmare is over and Obama can get back to doing more important things.

8 soldiers were murdered yesterday in Afghanistan, people are dying along the Southern border, North Carolina was hit with over 250 twisters. And the President is hard at work again.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIRCD26OR_4]YouTube - Justin Bieber President Obama White House Eggroll 2010 Highlights[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0o-9iUHKSM]YouTube - Opening the 2011 White House Easter Egg Roll[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoF3gf-sP-w]YouTube - Obama tells Oprah remembers being born in Hawaii[/ame]


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that era, African would be nationality, not race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 1960's "African" is how Kenyans were told to identify race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The COLB isn't a kenyan document it's an American document.
Click to expand...



An American document likely filled out by a Kenyan.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> The document would have been checked to see if it had any errors on it the American 1961 government employee would have inserted to correct race?




You state as a fact something not in evidence.   See your own pictures that you've used over an over shown below.  "Japanese" wasn't a "race" either on the government list, yet your own prictures clearly show it being used.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> But anyway not all Kenyans were black




I never claimed that all Kenyans were black.  But all Kenyans were from Kenya.










>>>>


----------



## elvis

Vast LWC said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like how Bush's dad bought him an MBA from Harvard?  Is that what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great at least we know that much about Bush, somehow it's not equaling out with obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when I said anything about Bush's MBA.  Why is it that these types of conversations always seem to somehow get George W Bush involved in them?
> 
> Now, let me ask you, since you mentioned it, was there some sort of public outcry from the left to see Bush's college transcripts to see if he was qualified to get into Harvard?
> 
> Funny, I don't remember that at all...
Click to expand...


No. The Left just assumed he was too stupid to earn an MBA from Harvard without his dad buying it for him. The Left wasn't any better than Trump is now.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father (BHO Sr.) wasn't an American, he was Kenyan and filled it out with what his country would have had him put in the box.
> 
> The data doesn't come from check boxes, they put in what you write in the box.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor was the document created in kenya, but if you like we can agree it was.
Click to expand...



Didn't say the document was created in Kenya, I said it was filled out by a Kenyan.  And Kenyans in the 1960's were instructed to use "African" on official documents.



>>>>


----------



## Vast LWC

Liability said:


> That's not an answer and never has been an answer.
> 
> When confronted with completely fair and important questions about his basic Constitutional eligibility for the job, President Obama chose to try to stonewall it for over two years.  Why?  Because he is a Schmuck.
> 
> When IDIOTS contend that the 9/11 attacks were somehow plotted by us against us (instead of by "them" against "us"), there is little purpose served in doing anything more than presenting the studies and the official findings.
> 
> See the difference there?
> 
> No.  You probably don't.



There was no question about Obama's eligibility for the job.  No question at all.

There never was.  Hawaii certified it, and without an act of Congress, that was that.  Case closed.

Birth Certificates weren't even in use at the time the Constitution was written, so there is absolutely no way that a "Long Form Birth Certificate" could have been a requirement for the office.

And the "official findings" in this case were already presented, as well as independent investigations into the matter, just like in the case of 9/11, so there is no "difference" there.

And, just like with 9/11, there were still a bunch of nut-bags that refused to believe the evidence presented to them.  Hell there still are a bunch of nut-bags that believe this document is a fake too.

*It's the nature of the conspiracy theorist.  They will never, ever accept the truth, even if there is absolute, incontrovertible evidence presented to them, they will never accept it, and just create a more elaborate theory to explain it away.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vast LWC said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> African was't a race identifier in Ameica until the 80's
> Now for your answer. A White African's race is African and a Black African's race is African?
> 
> That does not describe someone race it describes their ethnicity
> *Ethnicity *
> Ethnicity refers to selected cultural and sometimes physical characteristics used to classify people into groups or categories considered to be significantly different from others.  Commonly recognized American ethnic groups include American Indians, Latinos, Chinese, African Americans, European Americans, etc.  In some cases, ethnicity involves merely a loose group identity with little or no cultural traditions in common.  This is the case with many Irish and German Americans.  In contrast, some ethnic groups are coherent subcultures with a shared language and body of tradition.  Newly arrived immigrant groups often fit this pattern.
> 
> *Race*
> A race is a biological subspecies , or variety of a species, consisting of a more or less distinct population with anatomical traits that distinguish it clearly from other races.  This biologist's definition does not fit the reality of human genetic variation today.  We are an extremely homogenous species genetically.  As a matter of fact, all humans today are 99.9% genetically identical, and most of the variation that does occur is in the difference between males and females and our unique personal traits.  This homogeneity is very unusual in the animal kingdom.  Even our closest biological relatives, the chimpanzees have 2-3 times more genetic variation than people.  Orangutans have 8-10 times more variation.
> Ethnicity and Race: Overview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great Reb, and I'm sure, as a Kenyan, Obama's father definitely agreed with "race identifiers" *WHEN HE WROTE THAT ON THE FORM*.  Because there's simply no way that Obama's father maybe didn't want to put "Negro" on the form to identify himself, now is there?  Nope, no way at all.  Must be a fake.  Obviously.
Click to expand...


Where was the location he fille the document out at? It was issued in America using American government employee's from the 60's.  As a matter of fact obama's father did not sign anything on the document. obama's mother did box 18a





[/quote]


----------



## The T

elvis said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great at least we know that much about Bush, somehow it's not equaling out with obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when I said anything about Bush's MBA. Why is it that these types of conversations always seem to somehow get George W Bush involved in them?
> 
> Now, let me ask you, since you mentioned it, was there some sort of public outcry from the left to see Bush's college transcripts to see if he was qualified to get into Harvard?
> 
> Funny, I don't remember that at all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The Left just assumed he was too stupid to earn an MBA from Harvard without his dad buying it for him. The Left wasn't any better than Trump is now.
Click to expand...

 
"Cult Of Personality"...

(Yeah...here I go again...)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xxgRUyzgs0]YouTube - Living Colour - Cult Of Personality[/ame]


----------



## Vast LWC

elvis said:


> No. The Left just assumed he was too stupid to earn an MBA from Harvard without his dad buying it for him. The Left wasn't any better than Trump is now.



I agree.  The left was in fact ridiculously hard on Bush.  

It took me some time to see it, even I was swept up in a wave of propaganda, at the time, but I did come to my senses.

I still think Bush was a terrible president, that made some seriously shitty decisions, but some of the stuff the Olbermann crowd pulled out against him was absolute crap.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The father (BHO Sr.) wasn't an American, he was Kenyan and filled it out with what his country would have had him put in the box.
> 
> The data doesn't come from check boxes, they put in what you write in the box.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor was the document created in kenya, but if you like we can agree it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say the document was created in Kenya, I said it was filled out by a Kenyan.  And Kenyans in the 1960's were instructed to use "African" on official documents.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


You were hinting it was filled out in kenya because that was how Race was defined in Kenya. So which is it Kenya or Hawaii?


----------



## MarcATL

rdean said:


> Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.
> 
> Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.
> 
> Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.
> 
> It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help".
> 
> His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".
> 
> The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.
> 
> You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.


Post of the thread!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the early 1960's "African" is how Kenyans were told to identify race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The COLB isn't a kenyan document it's an American document.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> An American document likely filled out by a Kenyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The document would have been checked to see if it had any errors on it the American 1961 government employee would have inserted to correct race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You state as a fact something not in evidence.   See your own pictures that you've used over an over shown below.  "Japanese" wasn't a "race" either on the government list, yet your own prictures clearly show it being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway not all Kenyans were black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that all Kenyans were black.  But all Kenyans were from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I just reposted the long form COLB show me where obama's father signature is on that document?


----------



## Vast LWC

The T said:


> How long has Bush been outta office now?
> 
> What does the WTC and Bush have to do with Obama producing a Bonafide B/C?
> 
> Apples/Cumquats... Price/Tea/China...Obfuscation.



Both "Truthers" and "Birthers" are conspiracy theorists who believe the President to be evil and somehow pulling a fast one on us.

Same damn thing.  Same damn personality type.


----------



## Zona

MarcATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.
> 
> Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.
> 
> Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.
> 
> It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help".
> 
> His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".
> 
> The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.
> 
> You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
Click to expand...


----------



## blu

would make the whole thing easier


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor was the document created in kenya, but if you like we can agree it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say the document was created in Kenya, I said it was filled out by a Kenyan.  And Kenyans in the 1960's were instructed to use "African" on official documents.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were hinting it was filled out in kenya because that was how Race was defined in Kenya. So which is it Kenya or Hawaii?
Click to expand...



You should read what I write, I never "hinted" that it was filled out in Kenya, I clearly said it was filled out by a Kenyan and that in Kenaya in the 1960's they were instructed to list their race as "African".  It's perfectly logical then that a Kenyan filling out a form in American would follow what they were taught.

No where did I come close to implying that hospital records for a birth in Hawaii were flown to Kenya and returned to Hawaii for processing.  That would be silly.



>>>>


----------



## Avatar4321

What evidence is there that they are?

I think the more important question is can the birthers drop this stupid side issue so we can get back to what's important: The problems our nation faces (Oh and appearing on Oprah).


----------



## MarcATL

I think from here on out the racism is about to rise full-force and in the open on the Reicht.
It started today, well...before today with Trump, with his..."his grades weren't good, so it must have been Affirmative Action" nonsense.

Watch....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



Knock it off.  The birthers have a lot of screws loose, but it has nothing to do with racism. When people like you cry wolf over race, it hurts the real victims of racism.  You're just as guilty as you claim they are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say the document was created in Kenya, I said it was filled out by a Kenyan.  And Kenyans in the 1960's were instructed to use "African" on official documents.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were hinting it was filled out in kenya because that was how Race was defined in Kenya. So which is it Kenya or Hawaii?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You should read what I write, I never "hinted" that it was filled out in Kenya, I clearly said it was filled out by a Kenyan and that in Kenaya in the 1960's they were instructed to list their race as "African".  It's perfectly logical then that a Kenyan filling out a form in American would follow what they were taught.
> 
> No where did I come close to implying that hospital records for a birth in Hawaii were flown to Kenya and returned to Hawaii for processing.  That would be silly.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I repeat obama's father never signed anything on that doument


----------



## matty

and the people still talking about them?  Jesus, the things people will still be fixated on months after they'd gone stale, unreal.


----------



## elvis




----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. This is just getting warmed up, this fake birth certificate/clob will fail, and then guess what, we impeach ol Barry.
2. Its coming folks.
3. BOOYAH!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Spoonman

MarcATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.
> 
> Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.
> 
> Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.
> 
> It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help".
> 
> His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".
> 
> The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.
> 
> You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
Click to expand...


oh for christ sake.  this has nothing to do with obama being black.  so why try to make it a racist issue.  the question of his birth came up and he refused to address it from the start. he could be lily white and suspected of being born in france and it would still be an issues.  why don't libs want arnold running for president?  is that a race issue too?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

MarcATL said:


> I think from here on out the racism is about to rise full-force and in the open on the Reicht.
> It started today, well...before today with Trump, with his..."his grades weren't good, so it must have been Affirmative Action" nonsense.
> 
> Watch....



You know, you guys on the left are the ones who started these ridiculous Affirmative Action policies and now you're bitching that people are suspect of minorities being elevated because of these exact policies you created.  If you want to blame someone for that, go look in the mirror.


----------



## Trajan

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



projecting again?


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The COLB isn't a kenyan document it's an American document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An American document likely filled out by a Kenyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You state as a fact something not in evidence.   See your own pictures that you've used over an over shown below.  "Japanese" wasn't a "race" either on the government list, yet your own prictures clearly show it being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway not all Kenyans were black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that all Kenyans were black.  But all Kenyans were from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just reposted the long form COLB show me where obama's father signature is on that document?
Click to expand...



The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.


So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?


>>>>


----------



## The T

Vast LWC said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long has Bush been outta office now?
> 
> What does the WTC and Bush have to do with Obama producing a Bonafide B/C?
> 
> Apples/Cumquats... Price/Tea/China...Obfuscation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both "Truthers" and "Birthers" are conspiracy theorists who believe the President to be evil and somehow pulling a fast one on us.
> 
> Same damn thing. Same damn personality type.
Click to expand...

 
But NOT...and certainly NOT the topic here.

Deal with it my friend.


----------



## rightwinger

Race card...race card

Birthers are just misunderstood


----------



## Avatar4321

Fake birth certificate? Seriously? Is there anything that will satisfy you people?

Why on earth are we wasting our time on this bullcrap when our nation is falling apart?!?!?


----------



## Sallow

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



While "all" birthers aren't not racist..they are all pandering to racists..as means to either political ends or financial gains.

Donald Trump isn't a racist, per se, he hates humanity in general. But he is a carnival barker..an Elmer Gantry.

He's a huckster and a louse.


----------



## bripat9643

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



Can Obama drones just admit they're imbeciles?


----------



## Trajan

the logic of the 'now' still stumps me....


President Obama Tells Untruth in Birth Certificate Press Briefing

April 27, 2011 1:06 PM

The president said he was prompted to act two weeks ago, when the Republican House had put forward a budget that will have huge consequences potentially to the country, and when I gave a speech about my budget and how I felt that we needed to invest in education and infrastructure and making sure that we had a strong safety net for our seniors even as we were closing the deficit, during that entire week the dominant news story wasnt about these huge, monumental choices that were going to have to make as a nation. It was about my birth certificate. And that was true on most of the news outlets that were represented here.

But the president was wrong.

According to Pews Project for Excellence in Journalism, that week the dominant news story was without question the economy.

The ridiculous claims about the presidents birth certificate actually was the No. 4 story for the week  receiving about one tenth of the coverage devoted to stories about the economy.

According to Pews PEJ: Hardly dipping from the previous weeks level of 40%, news about the economy was the top story in all media sectors studied, from cable TV to the Internet. And the particularly high level of coverage in cable (53%) and radio (52%), two politics-heavy platforms, indicated just how politically loaded the debate about federal spending was. 

Much of the coverage consisted of analysis of the speech Wednesday by President Obama, one that based on listening to many press accounts renewed support for the President among much of his liberal base. Obama was also the dominant newsmaker in 13% of storiesdouble that of the previous weeka bigger share than any week since January 24-30, when Obama gave the State of the Union. (To be a dominant newsmaker, someone must be featured in at least 50% of a story.)

more at-

President Obama Tells Untruth in Birth Certificate Press Briefing - Political Punch


----------



## elvis

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



when will you admit you're anti-Semitic?  would make things easier.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/130920-another-reason-to-hate-israel.html


----------



## GWV5903

MarcATL said:


> I think from here on out the racism is about to rise full-force and in the open on the Reicht.
> It started today, well...before today with Trump, with his..."his grades weren't good, so it must have been Affirmative Action" nonsense.
> 
> Watch....



When he can't run on his record, I guess he has no other alternative than to use racism....


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were hinting it was filled out in kenya because that was how Race was defined in Kenya. So which is it Kenya or Hawaii?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should read what I write, I never "hinted" that it was filled out in Kenya, I clearly said it was filled out by a Kenyan and that in Kenaya in the 1960's they were instructed to list their race as "African".  It's perfectly logical then that a Kenyan filling out a form in American would follow what they were taught.
> 
> No where did I come close to implying that hospital records for a birth in Hawaii were flown to Kenya and returned to Hawaii for processing.  That would be silly.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I repeat obama's father never signed anything on that doument
Click to expand...



Didn't say he did sign it, the official typed one from a worksheet.  The one created from a worksheet he may have filled out for the hospital while his wife was in labor.  I know when my kids were born I did the paperwork - my wife did all the pushing so she was kind of busy.



>>>>


----------



## Sallow

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think from here on out the racism is about to rise full-force and in the open on the Reicht.
> It started today, well...before today with Trump, with his..."his grades weren't good, so it must have been Affirmative Action" nonsense.
> 
> Watch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you guys on the left are the ones who started these ridiculous Affirmative Action policies and now you're bitching that people are suspect of minorities being elevated because of these exact policies you created.  If you want to blame someone for that, go look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


Affirmative Action was ridiculous. But what can you do? The right policy that would have exacted proper redress for the despicable policy of slavery would have probably bankrupted the nation...possibly even ending it.


----------



## DaGoose

Avatar4321 said:


> What evidence is there that they are?





> "This is more than just a conspiracy," Peniel added. "I think this is fundamentally connected to white supremacism in this country."





> Birthers emphatically deny such criticism. But it's difficult to apprehend the ongoing resistance to proof of Obama's citizenship without crediting racial fear as a significant factor.



Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of &#8216;debate&#8217; - Yahoo! News

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should read what I write, I never "hinted" that it was filled out in Kenya, I clearly said it was filled out by a Kenyan and that in Kenaya in the 1960's they were instructed to list their race as "African".  It's perfectly logical then that a Kenyan filling out a form in American would follow what they were taught.
> 
> No where did I come close to implying that hospital records for a birth in Hawaii were flown to Kenya and returned to Hawaii for processing.  That would be silly.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat obama's father never signed anything on that doument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say he did sign it, the official typed one from a worksheet.  The one created from a worksheet he may have filled out for the hospital while his wife was in labor.  I know when my kids were born I did the paperwork - my wife did all the pushing so she was kind of busy.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...




> Didn't say he did sign it, the official typed one from a worksheet




Your post




WorldWatcher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The father (BHO Sr.) wasn't an American, he was Kenyan and filled it out with what his country would have had him put in the box.
> The data doesn't come from check boxes, they put in what you write in the box.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Releasing the the Birth Certificate was a good thing. I mean, I thought Barack Obamas father was Black. Turns out he's African.


----------



## elvis

rightwinger said:


> Race card...race card
> 
> Birthers are just misunderstood



birthers are pathetic.  but it has nothing to do with race, you partisan hack piece of shit.


----------



## Yurt

so questioning a president's eligibility or a candidate makes on racist if they claim they were not born in america?  

yes or no


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> An American document likely filled out by a Kenyan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You state as a fact something not in evidence.   See your own pictures that you've used over an over shown below.  "Japanese" wasn't a "race" either on the government list, yet your own prictures clearly show it being used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed that all Kenyans were black.  But all Kenyans were from Kenya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just reposted the long form COLB show me where obama's father signature is on that document?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.
> 
> 
> So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's


----------



## Trajan

DaGoose said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence is there that they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is more than just a conspiracy," Peniel added. "I think this is fundamentally connected to white supremacism in this country."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthers emphatically deny such criticism. But it's difficult to apprehend the ongoing resistance to proof of Obama's citizenship without crediting racial fear as a significant factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> .
Click to expand...


wow, what a great article...


----------



## elvis

Anyone who questions or criticizes the Ossiah is a racist.


----------



## Avatar4321

DaGoose said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What evidence is there that they are?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This is more than just a conspiracy," Peniel added. "I think this is fundamentally connected to white supremacism in this country."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthers emphatically deny such criticism. But it's difficult to apprehend the ongoing resistance to proof of Obama's citizenship without crediting racial fear as a significant factor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> .
Click to expand...


So people make asccusations without anything to back it up and that is somehow evidence?


----------



## The T

NO...why should they admit to something they are questioning on a Constitutional/LAW level?


----------



## Rozman

This has a lot more to do with the WH and Obama in particular.If he had dealt with this 2 1/2 years ago he would not have had to do it today.If he refused to deal with it all this time for whatever his reasons were he should have not done it today.He screwed this up.


----------



## boedicca

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just reposted the long form COLB show me where obama's father signature is on that document?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.
> 
> 
> So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
Click to expand...



I quote myself:



boedicca said:


> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.


----------



## Synthaholic

Che said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch Fox News?  If truth matters to you, what do you watch?  This should be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the one station that paid the big bucks in court for the right to lie to their viewers without repercussions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just how stupid are you willing to be on this forum?  *All you do is make comments with nothing to back them up.*  You may some day realize that you have a mental disorder because of your connection to liberalism.
Click to expand...


She is going to make you look like the piece of shit fool that you are.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. I think that Political Correctness will fail, and sooner rather than later, Barry will fail.
2. Will the white Americans fold on this issue?
3. We will if we are a bunch of fools, nearly *ALL* Negros are liberals, and we know they will accept this as a real BC, which its not, its a fake.
4. Now are we going to take this new clob as an official long form birth certificate?
5. HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
6. I just *CHECKMATED*,...again.




Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Liability

MarcATL said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.
> 
> Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.
> 
> Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.
> 
> It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help".
> 
> His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".
> 
> The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.
> 
> You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
Click to expand...


rdumb spews mindless idiocy and Malcolm ExLax claps like a trained seal.

It is not "racist" to observe that "unlike his predecessor, THIS President has not released his college transcripts."

It is not "racist" to note that the President's two auto-biographies were very probably ghost written.  Hey, John F. Kennedy apparently wasn't the actual author of "Profiles in Courage" either.  RACIST!  If his terrorist buddy Ayers wrote one of this President's auto-biographies, then Ayers wrote it.  That's not racist, you dolt.  It's just an observation that SOMETIMES people take credit where none is due.

Getting into Harvard might be a hallmark of academic excellence.  But it ain't always so.  

Even some "bad" people have gone to Hahvahd.

Alger Hiss.  Ted Kaczynski.  Jeffrey Skilling.


----------



## The T

Mad Scientist said:


> Releasing the the Birth Certificate was a good thing. I mean, I thought Barack Obamas father was Black. Turns out he's African.


 
What a Revelation...Turns out his Mother was 18, and A Caucasian that was born in Kansas...

Whould'a thunk it?


----------



## Trajan

Sallow said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think from here on out the racism is about to rise full-force and in the open on the Reicht.
> It started today, well...before today with Trump, with his..."his grades weren't good, so it must have been Affirmative Action" nonsense.
> 
> Watch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you guys on the left are the ones who started these ridiculous Affirmative Action policies and now you're bitching that people are suspect of minorities being elevated because of these exact policies you created.  If you want to blame someone for that, go look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action was ridiculous. But what can you do? The right policy that would have exacted proper redress for the despicable policy of slavery would have probably bankrupted the nation...possibly even ending it.
Click to expand...


I personally don't think AA was outrageous, I do think that it had an ostensible time-span to begin and end,  that we have enabled it well past its efficable half life is the issue. 

I personally think, hat tip to Shelby Steele who made this point when I heard him speak; the big problem in this context is, we surrendered any moral template, that stretches across race creed color,  in that if anyone other than another black said hey misogynist violent imagery is not healthy,   they would say you're white, you enslaved us,  so stfu.


----------



## DaGoose

Spoonman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.
> 
> Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.
> 
> Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.
> 
> It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help".
> 
> His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".
> 
> The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.
> 
> You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh for christ sake.  this has nothing to do with obama being black.  so why try to make it a racist issue.  the question of his birth came up and he refused to address it from the start. he could be lily white and suspected of being born in france and it would still be an issues.  why don't libs want arnold running for president?  is that a race issue too?
Click to expand...


Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of &#8216;debate&#8217; - Yahoo! News

.


----------



## Trajan

elvis said:


> Anyone who questions or criticizes the Ossiah is a racist.



unfortunately that seems to be the mantra. 

Just wait, if he goes down by 8-10 pts in a late 2012 poll, you aint seen nothing yet.


----------



## The T

Trajan said:


> the logic of the 'now' still stumps me....
> 
> 
> President Obama Tells Untruth in Birth Certificate Press Briefing
> 
> April 27, 2011 1:06 PM
> 
> The president said he was prompted to act two weeks ago, when the Republican House had put forward a budget that will have huge consequences potentially to the country, and when I gave a speech about my budget and how I felt that we needed to invest in education and infrastructure and making sure that we had a strong safety net for our seniors even as we were closing the deficit, during that entire week the dominant news story wasnt about these huge, monumental choices that were going to have to make as a nation. It was about my birth certificate. And that was true on most of the news outlets that were represented here.
> 
> But the president was wrong.
> 
> According to Pews Project for Excellence in Journalism, that week the dominant news story was without question the economy.
> 
> The ridiculous claims about the presidents birth certificate actually was the No. 4 story for the week  receiving about one tenth of the coverage devoted to stories about the economy.
> 
> According to Pews PEJ: Hardly dipping from the previous weeks level of 40%, news about the economy was the top story in all media sectors studied, from cable TV to the Internet. And the particularly high level of coverage in cable (53%) and radio (52%), two politics-heavy platforms, indicated just how politically loaded the debate about federal spending was.
> 
> Much of the coverage consisted of analysis of the speech Wednesday by President Obama, one that based on listening to many press accounts renewed support for the President among much of his liberal base. Obama was also the dominant newsmaker in 13% of storiesdouble that of the previous weeka bigger share than any week since January 24-30, when Obama gave the State of the Union. (To be a dominant newsmaker, someone must be featured in at least 50% of a story.)
> 
> more at-
> 
> President Obama Tells Untruth in Birth Certificate Press Briefing - Political Punch


 
Yeah I read the same thing.


----------



## Synthaholic

Vast LWC said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Botched Name Purge Denied Some the Right to Vote (washingtonpost.com)
> 
> 
> The Tampa residents were among hundreds, perhaps thousands, of non-felons in Florida who civil rights lawyers contend were wrongly prevented from voting in the Nov. 7 election after state election officials and a private contractor bungled an attempt to cleanse felons from voter rolls.
> 
> The effort was so riddled with errors that a more precise tally will probably never be possible. But it is clear that at least 2,000 felons whose voting rights had been automatically restored in other states were kept off the rolls and, in many cases, denied the right to vote.
> 
> How many votes did Bush win by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I'm still not buying it.  Believe me, I wanted Gore to win that election.  But there's no evidence that the people who were wrongly booted off the eligible lists would have voted for Gore.
> 
> It's 11 years ago.  That ship has sailed people.
Click to expand...

Regardless of the fact that it cannot be undone, it's important that history is correctly written.

Nine months into Bush's first term, the Miami Herald, along with a handful of other papers, conducted an independent investigation that showed that Gore would have won if the SCOTUS had not stopped the recount.


----------



## Vel

Sallow said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would make the whole thing easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While "all" birthers aren't not racist..they are all pandering to racists..as means to either political ends or financial gains.
> 
> Donald Trump isn't a racist, per se, he hates humanity in general. But he is a carnival barker..an Elmer Gantry.
> 
> He's a huckster and a louse.
Click to expand...


LMAO.. He might be a huckster and he might be a louse but he somehow just made Obama his bitch.


----------



## washamericom

FRAUDULENT - The official web site for Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital says that the hospital name&#65279; at the time of his birth should have been Kauikeolani Children's Hospital. The name didn't change to Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital until Kauikeolani Children's Hospital merged with Kapiolani Maternity Home in 1978. So&#65279; how could his official long form birth certificate that was generated in 1961 have the name of the hospital that wasn't created until 1978???


it's like the coin that has the date on it.... like 1961 B.C (before christ,birth certificate) check out the end of lawrence odonnell at eleven eastern... tell me if you think he's overdoing it a touch, a whole day of patronizing and overacting.


----------



## JBeukema

elvis said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would make the whole thing easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when will you admit you're anti-Semitic?  would make things easier.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/130920-another-reason-to-hate-israel.html
Click to expand...

He hates Arabs?


----------



## The T

DaGoose said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh for christ sake. this has nothing to do with obama being black. so why try to make it a racist issue. the question of his birth came up and he refused to address it from the start. he could be lily white and suspected of being born in france and it would still be an issues. why don't libs want arnold running for president? is that a race issue too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
Gotta spread this Horsepucky here too?

Didn't *YOU* do this in another thread?

of course you *DID*
*SHITHEAD*


----------



## DaGoose

Rozman said:


> This has a lot more to do with the WH and Obama in particular.If he had dealt with this 2 1/2 years ago he would not have had to do it today.If he refused to deal with it all this time for whatever his reasons were he should have not done it today.He screwed this up.



And if he HAD "dealt with this 2 1/2 years ago" he (and we) would not have the pleasure watching the birther wingnuts destroy their credibility and make complete asses of themselves for 2 1/2 years. 

Politics 101: If your opponents are making asses of themselves don't interfere.

.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

DaGoose said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh for christ sake.  this has nothing to do with obama being black.  so why try to make it a racist issue.  the question of his birth came up and he refused to address it from the start. he could be lily white and suspected of being born in france and it would still be an issues.  why don't libs want arnold running for president?  is that a race issue too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Raical is it? I agree obama is the biggest racist thus far. Exactlky what has he done for the black of America? except make thempoor'er and no jobs. How many black CEO bankers did he give the bailout funds too?


----------



## Dr Grump

Che said:


> Now this mess I am referring to is the one that WAS created by obama and the dems'.  It does not make me a hack.  You do remember that obama sold this country a bill of goods that he has yet to produce.  He stated the deficit would go down if we passed his initial economic plan and that unemployment would not rise above 8%.  What happened?  Because of Obama's missteps and piss poor handling of this economy does not make me a hack.  It makes more aware of just how dangerous liberal policies really are.
> 
> I noticed that you could not address any of the issues I raised in my previous post.  Are you and truthmatters one and the same person?



Your diatribe is simplistic and best, bordering on the naive. If you think Obama and the Dems created this 'mess', I have a bridge to sell you in Alaska. In what way is obama responsible for this 'mess'. Expand on your tripe...and please, if your starting point is Jan 21 2009, then you need to pack up your bags....


----------



## JBeukema

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sQ7JCgbYc4]YouTube - People & Power - White Power USA[/ame]


----------



## The T

DaGoose said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has a lot more to do with the WH and Obama in particular.If he had dealt with this 2 1/2 years ago he would not have had to do it today.If he refused to deal with it all this time for whatever his reasons were he should have not done it today.He screwed this up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if he HAD "dealt with this 2 1/2 years ago" he (and we) would not have the pleasure watching the birther wingnuts destroy their credibility and make complete asses of themselves for 2 1/2 years.
> 
> Politics 101: If your opponents are making asses of themselves don't interfere.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

 
So WHY did he?


----------



## elvis

JBeukema said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would make the whole thing easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when will you admit you're anti-Semitic?  would make things easier.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/130920-another-reason-to-hate-israel.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hates Arabs?
Click to expand...


No.  He hates Jews and Israel.  Many of his comments could very easily have been taken from Mein Kampf.


----------



## DaGoose

The T said:


> DaGoose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh for christ sake. this has nothing to do with obama being black. so why try to make it a racist issue. the question of his birth came up and he refused to address it from the start. he could be lily white and suspected of being born in france and it would still be an issues. why don't libs want arnold running for president? is that a race issue too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotta spread this Horsepucky here too?
> 
> Didn't *YOU* do this in another thread?
> 
> of course you *DID*
> *SHITHEAD*
Click to expand...


Wassa matter fuckface? Truth hurt?

.


----------



## WorldWatcher

boedicca said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.
> 
> 
> So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Read it the first time.

So?

This information comes from worksheet filled out by parents.  One of his parents is a Kenyan and they are told to put "African" on documents.


Could you provide a page in your link please, I don't plan on reading a 246 page document.



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

washamericom said:


> FRAUDULENT - The official web site for Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital says that the hospital name&#65279; at the time of his birth should have been Kauikeolani Children's Hospital. The name didn't change to Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital until Kauikeolani Children's Hospital merged with Kapiolani Maternity Home in 1978. So&#65279; how could his official long form birth certificate that was generated in 1961 have the name of the hospital that wasn't created until 1978???
> 
> 
> it's like the coin that has the date on it.... like 1961 B.C (birth certificate) check out the end of lawrence odonnell ay eleven eastern... tell me if you think he's overdoing it a touch, a whole day of patronizing and overacting.



Dude you're killing me I was going to spring this later

In 1908, Albert and Emma Kauikeolani Wilcox donated $50,000 to start a children's hospital. The community, concerned that two of every seven infants in Hawai&#8216;i did not live to see their first birthday, rallied to match the Wilcox's gift. A year later, Kauikeolani Children's Hospital opened.

The two hospitals joined in 1978 to become Kapi&#8216;olani Medical Center for Women & Children. Staying true to its mission, the non-profit hospital has played a vital role in the health of Hawaii's women, children and adolescents. It is staffed with highly skilled, compassionate physicians and nurses, dedicated to providing the finest care for Hawaii's families:

Kapiolani Women and Children | About Us


----------



## Dr Grump

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would make the whole thing easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it off.  The birthers have a lot of screws loose, but it has nothing to do with racism. When people like you cry wolf over race, it hurts the real victims of racism.  You're just as guilty as you claim they are.
Click to expand...


I've asked this on another thread. You think if Obama's father was Lars Larsen from Denmark, there would be this scrutiny? I would suggest that race is a huge factor with a lot of these birfers....


----------



## boedicca

WorldWatcher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read it the first time.
> 
> So?
> 
> This information comes from worksheet filled out by parents.  One of his parents is a Kenyan and they are told to put "African" on documents.
> 
> 
> Could you provide a page in your link please, I don't plan on reading a 246 page document.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...



It's a pdf and you should be able to enter a page # instead of scrolling through it.  If you are too lazy or too incompetent to do so, that's your problem, not mine.

A birth certificate is a government document with specific categories for vital statistics.  It's odd that this one is inaccurate.


----------



## elvis

Dr Grump said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would make the whole thing easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it off.  The birthers have a lot of screws loose, but it has nothing to do with racism. When people like you cry wolf over race, it hurts the real victims of racism.  You're just as guilty as you claim they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've asked this on another thread. You think if Obama's father was Lars Larsen from Denmark, there would be this scrutiny? I would suggest that race is a huge factor with a lot of these birfers....
Click to expand...


I believe a majority of racists are birthers.  I don't believe the converse.


----------



## JBeukema

elvis said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will you admit you're anti-Semitic?  would make things easier.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/130920-another-reason-to-hate-israel.html
> 
> 
> 
> He hates Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  He hates Jews and Israel.  Many of his comments could very easily have been taken from Mein Kampf.
Click to expand...


Please cite.

In your link, he is expressing outrage over a soldier 'getting away with' shooting a young girl. The girl was Palestinian, and therefore likely an Arab.

Arabs are semites. 


How is expressing outrage over the death of a Semitic child anti-Semitic?


----------



## The T

Trajan said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who questions or criticizes the Ossiah is a racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately that seems to be the mantra.
> 
> Just wait, if he goes down by 8-10 pts in a late 2012 poll, you aint seen nothing yet.
Click to expand...

 
You mean we will be treated to nuttier BS? Say it isn't so?

(As a matter of course we will it's how these loons operate)...


----------



## elvis

JBeukema said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hates Arabs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  He hates Jews and Israel.  Many of his comments could very easily have been taken from Mein Kampf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please cite.
> 
> In your link, he is expressing outrage over a soldier getting away with shooting a young girl. The girl was Palestinian, and therefore likely an Arab.
> 
> Arabs are semites.
> 
> 
> How is expressing outrage over the death of a Semitic child anti-Semitic?
Click to expand...


I was planning on listing more links than just that one.  A few minutes please.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read it the first time.
> 
> So?
> 
> This information comes from worksheet filled out by parents.  One of his parents is a Kenyan and they are told to put "African" on documents.
> 
> 
> Could you provide a page in your link please, I don't plan on reading a 246 page document.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


obama's father didn't fill anything out his mother did.


----------



## The T

boedicca said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it the first time.
> 
> So?
> 
> This information comes from worksheet filled out by parents. One of his parents is a Kenyan and they are told to put "African" on documents.
> 
> 
> Could you provide a page in your link please, I don't plan on reading a 246 page document.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pdf and you should be able to enter a page # instead of scrolling through it. If you are too lazy or too incompetent to do so, that's your problem, not mine.
> 
> A birth certificate is a government document with specific categories for vital statistics. It's odd that this one is inaccurate.
Click to expand...

 
And Computers were supposed to make out lives easier...I'd say WW is being lazy...


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> *It's odd that this one is inaccurate*.



Only to a whackjob birfer...oh, that's right, you aren't one...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Foxfyre said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the certificate number is one of those things that raises eyebrows.  And it probably can be explained that registrar staff each have a stack of certificates to type up on their desk and the numbers don't run sequentially for that reason.  But it is something a good investigative reporter would check out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is something a good investigative reporter would check out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any out there? Well maybe depends on your political affiliation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are a lot of them out there on the internet.  Not so much in media any more.  But if it had not been for internet detectives who decided to go looking for answers to questions raised, we never would have known that President Bush's military records had been forged.  We wouldn't have known a whole lot of stuff that we know because there are people with questions who go looking for answers.
> 
> Why do you think our current leadership is looking for some way to shut down and shut up the internet as a source of detective work?  As well as talk radio and a few other sources that are also asking questions they don't want asked and coming up with answers they don't want the people to know.  It scares them what some of us might be able to find out and get the word out to people, and it is a real source of frustration to them.
> 
> We with inquiring minds are also in the front lines to intercept and expose the many many scams and manufactured attacks that are out there and those are coming from both sides.
Click to expand...




bigrebnc1775 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> FRAUDULENT - The official web site for Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital says that the hospital name&#65279; at the time of his birth should have been Kauikeolani Children's Hospital. The name didn't change to Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital until Kauikeolani Children's Hospital merged with Kapiolani Maternity Home in 1978. So&#65279; how could his official long form birth certificate that was generated in 1961 have the name of the hospital that wasn't created until 1978???
> 
> 
> it's like the coin that has the date on it.... like 1961 B.C (birth certificate) check out the end of lawrence odonnell ay eleven eastern... tell me if you think he's overdoing it a touch, a whole day of patronizing and overacting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you're killing me I was going to spring this later
> 
> In 1908, Albert and Emma Kauikeolani Wilcox donated $50,000 to start a children's hospital. The community, concerned that two of every seven infants in Hawaii did not live to see their first birthday, rallied to match the Wilcox's gift. A year later, *Kauikeolani Children's Hospital *opened.
> 
> The two hospitals joined in 1978 to become* Kapiolani Medical Center for Women & Children*. Staying true to its mission, the non-profit hospital has played a vital role in the health of Hawaii's women, children and adolescents. It is staffed with highly skilled, compassionate physicians and nurses, dedicated to providing the finest care for Hawaii's families:
> 
> Kapiolani Women and Children | About Us
Click to expand...




On the lfbc, it says neither.  It says "Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital".


----------



## boedicca

Dr Grump said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's odd that this one is inaccurate*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to a whackjob birfer...oh, that's right, you aren't one...
Click to expand...



Only a koolaid marinated moonbat would disregard the data standards used for birth certificates at that time.


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's odd that this one is inaccurate*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to a whackjob birfer...oh, that's right, you aren't one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a koolaid marinated moonbat would disregard the data standards used for birth certificates at that time.
Click to expand...


Evidence please...that aside, as mentioned in another post, I don't find it hard to believe that if the clerk was told Obama's father was born in Africa, that is what would be put under race.

Of course, as mentioned right at the beginning of this controversy by us normal folk, he could get this birth certificate notorised by the chief justice, mahatma gandhi, jesus and god themselves and you whackjobs still wouldn't believe it - your hate is that deep...


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It's odd that this one is inaccurate*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only to a whackjob birfer...oh, that's right, you aren't one...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Only a *koolaid marinated moonbat* would disregard the data standards used for birth certificates at that time.
Click to expand...


Which is the majority of Americans. So what does that make you?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think from here on out the racism is about to rise full-force and in the open on the Reicht.
> It started today, well...before today with Trump, with his..."his grades weren't good, so it must have been Affirmative Action" nonsense.
> 
> Watch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you guys on the left are the ones who started these ridiculous Affirmative Action policies and now you're bitching that people are suspect of minorities being elevated because of these exact policies you created.  If you want to blame someone for that, go look in the mirror.
Click to expand...


The left also started the birther movement via Hillary Clinton and company and the Obama is a muslim movement via her releasing the photo of him in a turban and robe. YET it is the right that is 'racist'. Go figure.


----------



## Sallow

elvis said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> when will you admit you're anti-Semitic?  would make things easier.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/130920-another-reason-to-hate-israel.html
> 
> 
> 
> He hates Arabs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  He hates Jews and Israel.  Many of his comments could very easily have been taken from Mein Kampf.
Click to expand...


Like this one?



> Christianity could not content itself with building up its own altar; it was absolutely forced to undertake the destruction of the heathen altars.  Only from this fanatical intolerance could its apodictic faith take form; this intolerance is, in fact, its absolute presupposition. -Adolf Hitler - Mein Kampf


----------



## boedicca

Dr Grump said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to a whackjob birfer...oh, that's right, you aren't one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a *koolaid marinated moonbat* would disregard the data standards used for birth certificates at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is the majority of Americans. So what does that make you?
Click to expand...



B'loney.  Don't project your deficiencies on the majority of Americans.

I provided a link to how the government defined data standards for race on birth certificates in 1961 in post #1139.   There is no category for AFRICAN (which is not a race, it's a nationality).


----------



## Rozman

Obama's Grandmother started this whole thing during his campaign saying he was born in Kenya.Then the President dances around this whole thing and doesn't produce it.He could have posted this on a web site in 24-48 hrs and it would have been over with.Now we're all racists again.....


----------



## rdean

Liability said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.
> 
> Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.
> 
> Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.
> 
> It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help".
> 
> His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".
> 
> The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.
> 
> You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rdumb spews mindless idiocy and Malcolm ExLax claps like a trained seal.
> 
> It is not "racist" to observe that "unlike his predecessor, THIS President has not released his college transcripts."
> 
> It is not "racist" to note that the President's two auto-biographies were very probably ghost written.  Hey, John F. Kennedy apparently wasn't the actual author of "Profiles in Courage" either.  RACIST!  If his terrorist buddy Ayers wrote one of this President's auto-biographies, then Ayers wrote it.  That's not racist, you dolt.  It's just an observation that SOMETIMES people take credit where none is due.
> 
> Getting into Harvard might be a hallmark of academic excellence.  But it ain't always so.
> 
> Even some "bad" people have gone to Hahvahd.
> 
> Alger Hiss.  Ted Kaczynski.  Jeffrey Skilling.
Click to expand...


Thank you, you prove my point perfectly.  You even got another idiot to agree with you.


----------



## elvis

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/106161-once-again-irsael-shows-its-evil.html


----------



## 8537

Rozman said:


> Obama's Grandmother started this whole thing during his campaign saying he was born in Kenya.Then the President dances around this whole thing and doesn't produce it.He could have posted this on a web site in 24-48 hrs and it would have been over with.Now we're all racists again.....



He posted the only document legally accepted in Hawaii over two years ago.


----------



## Oddball

elvis said:


> Anyone who questions or criticizes the Ossiah is a racist.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. The newest clob is a *FAKE*.
2. *CHECKMATE*!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## The T

Oddball said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who questions or criticizes the Ossiah is a racist.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rozman

rdean said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdumb spews mindless idiocy and Malcolm ExLax claps like a trained seal.
> 
> It is not "racist" to observe that "unlike his predecessor, THIS President has not released his college transcripts."
> 
> It is not "racist" to note that the President's two auto-biographies were very probably ghost written.  Hey, John F. Kennedy apparently wasn't the actual author of "Profiles in Courage" either.  RACIST!  If his terrorist buddy Ayers wrote one of this President's auto-biographies, then Ayers wrote it.  That's not racist, you dolt.  It's just an observation that SOMETIMES people take credit where none is due.
> 
> Getting into Harvard might be a hallmark of academic excellence.  But it ain't always so.
> 
> Even some "bad" people have gone to Hahvahd.
> 
> Alger Hiss.  Ted Kaczynski.  Jeffrey Skilling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you, you prove my point perfectly.  You even got another idiot to agree with you.
Click to expand...


From Rdean


> His books were ghost written by William Ayers. Blacks can't "write books".



Are you saying his books were written by Bill Ayers the terrorist....The guy Obama said he hardly knew? just some guy from the neighborhood?

This better be another William Ayers or you got something wrong or we have another controversy on our hands......


----------



## The T

Dr Grump said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only to a whackjob birfer...oh, that's right, you aren't one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a *koolaid marinated moonbat* would disregard the data standards used for birth certificates at that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is the majority of Americans. So what does that make you?
Click to expand...

 
Pardon me...but Uhmmm...YOU don't live here...DO YOU?


----------



## Toro

This is over, right?  The nutters have gone home, right?


----------



## washamericom

Vast LWC said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing i'm putting this right on my frontpage at washamericom the music is perfect, how do they explain this away ??. thanks amigo. think this may go viral ?? LOL i'll make sure lawrence odonnell gets a copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently BigReb didn't recognize sarcasm here.
Click to expand...


maybe not...

washingtonamerica.com

funny is funny, i had to do it, been that kinda day... this will play in china, japan,, hell... everywhere...


----------



## CRStar

OMG...now the race card is being pulled....STFU.....it's the same old rhetoric from the left...Race Card....If anyone around here is racist, it's Meeeshel and Hussein....and they have proved it.....2012....will be time for REAL change.


----------



## JBeukema

elvis said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/106161-once-again-irsael-shows-its-evil.html


In the OP, he takes issue with the actions of a government. Nowhere does he say anything about Semites.

In fact, you've proven he's not an anti-Semite, as this is twice you've linked to him voicing an objection to the death of someone who is (in all likelihood) Semitic.


----------



## Zoom-boing

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The newest *clob *is a *FAKE*.
> 2. *CHECKMATE*!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



It's COLB, not clob.  Sorry about that?


----------



## elvis

JBeukema said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/106161-once-again-irsael-shows-its-evil.html
> 
> 
> 
> In the OP, he takes issue with the actions of a government. Nowhere does he say anything about Semites.
> 
> In fact, you've proven he's not an anti-Semite, as this is twice you've linked to him voicing an objection to the death of someone who is (in all likelihood) Semitic.
Click to expand...


More links to come but let me ask you this...
Do you think Israel is inherently evil?


----------



## The T

CaféAuLait;3579381 said:
			
		

> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think from here on out the racism is about to rise full-force and in the open on the Reicht.
> It started today, well...before today with Trump, with his..."his grades weren't good, so it must have been Affirmative Action" nonsense.
> 
> Watch....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you guys on the left are the ones who started these ridiculous Affirmative Action policies and now you're bitching that people are suspect of minorities being elevated because of these exact policies you created. If you want to blame someone for that, go look in the mirror.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The left also started the birther movement via Hillary Clinton and company and the Obama is a muslim movement via her releasing the photo of him in a turban and robe. YET it is the right that is 'racist'. Go figure.
Click to expand...

 
That's true...the Clintons started this shit...

*Birtherism: Where it all began*


RUT-ROH


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Zoom-boing said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The newest *clob *is a *FAKE*.
> 2. *CHECKMATE*!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's COLB, not clob.  Sorry about that?
Click to expand...




1. Oh a spell checker?
2. Jeffro,.....Fuck off!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## WorldWatcher

boedicca said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read it the first time.
> 
> So?
> 
> This information comes from worksheet filled out by parents.  One of his parents is a Kenyan and they are told to put "African" on documents.
> 
> 
> Could you provide a page in your link please, I don't plan on reading a 246 page document.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pdf and you should be able to enter a page # instead of scrolling through it.  If you are too lazy or too incompetent to do so, that's your problem, not mine.
> 
> A birth certificate is a government document with specific categories for vital statistics.  It's odd that this one is inaccurate.
Click to expand...



My mistake, I missed the page number the first time.  Got it.

While birth certificates are government documents, what a person puts on the race box is self-identified and people can put whatever race, ethnicity, or national origin they wish.


Here are a couple of examples.


Note in the first one, if it was restricted to list you mention then it would not have listed "Caucasian".  The second example that we've seen posted in this threads list Korean, German, English and Portuguese.  Things not in the list at all, but what would have been written in by a parent when given the worksheets/rough to fill in.

















>>>>


----------



## rdean

Spoonman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.
> 
> Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.
> 
> Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.
> 
> It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help".
> 
> His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".
> 
> The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.
> 
> You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh for christ sake.  this has nothing to do with obama being black.  so why try to make it a racist issue.  the question of his birth came up and he refused to address it from the start. he could be lily white and suspected of being born in france and it would still be an issues.  why don't libs want arnold running for president?  is that a race issue too?
Click to expand...


He never refused to address it from the start.  He put out the same birth certificate that would be accepted from any other American.  The birth certificate that Hawaii endorsed would be good enough to be accepted as part of the investigation to receive a "TOP SECRET" level clearance in the US Military.

In fact, Obama had to apply for a "special exemption" to skirt Hawaiian law.   Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law to make Obama prove what they never asked another president for in American History.  

This was and is all about race.  And now the other attacks.  African Americans will never forgive right wing deep south Republicans for this terrible insult.  Hispanics and other minorities watch what Republicans are doing and will remember.  And wonder, "Are they next"?

Republicans will never stop.  They are a party that is 90% white.  They scream they aren't racist, but their actions say otherwise.


----------



## The T

8537 said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Grandmother started this whole thing during his campaign saying he was born in Kenya.Then the President dances around this whole thing and doesn't produce it.He could have posted this on a web site in 24-48 hrs and it would have been over with.Now we're all racists again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He posted the only document legally accepted in Hawaii over two years ago.
Click to expand...

 
So Where IS the _Original? _


----------



## Zoom-boing

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The newest *clob *is a *FAKE*.
> 2. *CHECKMATE*!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's COLB, not clob.  Sorry about that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Oh a spell checker?
> 2. Jeffro,.....Fuck off!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
Click to expand...



You door hinge. You've written 'clob' 3 or 4 times.  Typo?  More like stupido.  <--- Not sorry about that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zoom-boing said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any out there? Well maybe depends on your political affiliation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of them out there on the internet.  Not so much in media any more.  But if it had not been for internet detectives who decided to go looking for answers to questions raised, we never would have known that President Bush's military records had been forged.  We wouldn't have known a whole lot of stuff that we know because there are people with questions who go looking for answers.
> 
> Why do you think our current leadership is looking for some way to shut down and shut up the internet as a source of detective work?  As well as talk radio and a few other sources that are also asking questions they don't want asked and coming up with answers they don't want the people to know.  It scares them what some of us might be able to find out and get the word out to people, and it is a real source of frustration to them.
> 
> We with inquiring minds are also in the front lines to intercept and expose the many many scams and manufactured attacks that are out there and those are coming from both sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> FRAUDULENT - The official web site for Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital says that the hospital name&#65279; at the time of his birth should have been Kauikeolani Children's Hospital. The name didn't change to Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital until Kauikeolani Children's Hospital merged with Kapiolani Maternity Home in 1978. So&#65279; how could his official long form birth certificate that was generated in 1961 have the name of the hospital that wasn't created until 1978???
> 
> 
> it's like the coin that has the date on it.... like 1961 B.C (birth certificate) check out the end of lawrence odonnell ay eleven eastern... tell me if you think he's overdoing it a touch, a whole day of patronizing and overacting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude you're killing me I was going to spring this later
> 
> In 1908, Albert and Emma Kauikeolani Wilcox donated $50,000 to start a children's hospital. The community, concerned that two of every seven infants in Hawaii did not live to see their first birthday, rallied to match the Wilcox's gift. A year later, *Kauikeolani Children's Hospital *opened.
> 
> The two hospitals joined in 1978 to become* Kapiolani Medical Center for Women & Children*. Staying true to its mission, the non-profit hospital has played a vital role in the health of Hawaii's women, children and adolescents. It is staffed with highly skilled, compassionate physicians and nurses, dedicated to providing the finest care for Hawaii's families:
> 
> Kapiolani Women and Children | About Us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the lfbc, it says neither.  It says "Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital".
Click to expand...


Your  right I had to go back to the Nordyke Twins COLB TO VERIFY IT.


----------



## Bosun

the audacity of hope created his own drama, now he is passing it off.   this guy is a narcissist if you ask me.... he is the reason for the distraction, and now he blames others, again and again.. what the **** is going on? is it boooooosh fault or any other convenient knot head? obama believes he is the victim...... he is the original drama queen if you ask me... the guy is a bum, smart manipulative bum who has the libs wrapped around every word he slurs..... 

and the grand old oprah buys into his ********. 

Obama Tells Oprah Why He Released His Full Birth Certificate NOW - FoxNews.com


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,






Zoom-boing said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's COLB, not clob.  Sorry about that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Oh a spell checker?
> 2. Jeffro,.....Fuck off!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You door hinge. You've written 'clob' 3 or 4 times.  Typo?  More like stupido.  <--- Not sorry about that.
Click to expand...




1. I have never been so insulted!!!!
2. I am not a *door hinge*!!!!!
3. I will report this to managment!!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## EdSchultzIsFat

We all have our theories regarding how the fake Obama birth certificates were produced. When you think of all that we have accomplished with precision printers,and "WORD".,,it's not that hard to duplicate a birth certificate of any decade and town. In Obama's case,all he had to do was order the Governor to just make a copy of any birth certificate from a particular Hawaiian hospital,then through the photo-shop process,put his name and information in the spaces. That's it!!! either that,or just reproduce a birth certificate with a 1959 or 1960 standard typewriter. WOW,,it' so easy !!! Damn,,if we can duplicate 100 dollar bills in Chicago,,a fake birth certificate is a piece of Cake !!!


----------



## Bosun

shit, it has only been a distraction of his making for the past two years...


----------



## rdean

Bosun said:


> the audacity of hope created his own drama, now he is passing it off.   this guy is a narcissist if you ask me.... he is the reason for the distraction, and now he blames others, again and again.. what the **** is going on? is it boooooosh fault or any other convenient knot head? obama believes he is the victim...... he is the original drama queen if you ask me... the guy is a bum, smart manipulative bum who has the libs wrapped around every word he slurs.....
> 
> and the grand old oprah buys into his ********.
> 
> Obama Tells Oprah Why He Released His Full Birth Certificate NOW - FoxNews.com



Obama put out the same birth certificate that would have been accepted from any other president.  In fact, Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption" to have Hawaii release that birth certificate.  Basically, Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  Now, go ahead and explain why it wasn't about "race". G'day.


----------



## JBeukema

elvis said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/106161-once-again-irsael-shows-its-evil.html
> 
> 
> 
> In the OP, he takes issue with the actions of a government. Nowhere does he say anything about Semites.
> 
> In fact, you've proven he's not an anti-Semite, as this is twice you've linked to him voicing an objection to the death of someone who is (in all likelihood) Semitic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More links to come but let me ask you this...
> Do you think Israel is inherently evil?
Click to expand...


I find Judaism to be an evil religion; it's mysoginitic (punishes rape victims by forcing them to serve their rapists sexually for the rest of their lives) and it advocates genocide and the slaughter of children. Jews love to kill people. It's embraces a system of polygamy that reduces women to little more than property to be sold by their families to the highest bidder. It embraces slavery.

I also object to racial nationalism. [Jews believe that only Semitic Jews of the Twelve Tribes can ever be 'real' Jews. Judaism teaches that these tribes constituted a newly recognized race, chosen by YHWH to rule over the lesser races. In this regard, I never could tell a Zionist from a Nationalsozialistische]

Now let me ask you a question: is racism 'evil' by your working definition of the word?



jillian said:


> Actually, wanting to live within your own kind IS racist.



Is Israel inherently evil? I'm not sure any nation-state can be said to be evil or good. Is the ideology behind its creation evil? Undoubtedly. Is the ethnic cleansing Israel's undertaking evil? Without question.

Does the average Israeli embrace Zionism and racial nationalism and advocate the actions Israel's undertaking? I don't know. My suspicion, however, is that a minority are active Zionists and most simply inherited the mess and are now striving to survive and ensure sufficient lebensraum for themselves now that they find themselves living in an area surrounded by hostile forces.


----------



## Spoonman

rdean said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh for christ sake.  this has nothing to do with obama being black.  so why try to make it a racist issue.  the question of his birth came up and he refused to address it from the start. he could be lily white and suspected of being born in france and it would still be an issues.  why don't libs want arnold running for president?  is that a race issue too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He never refused to address it from the start.  He put out the same birth certificate that would be accepted from any other American.  The birth certificate that Hawaii endorsed would be good enough to be accepted as part of the investigation to receive a "TOP SECRET" level clearance in the US Military.
> 
> In fact, Obama had to apply for a "special exemption" to skirt Hawaiian law.   Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law to make Obama prove what they never asked another president for in American History.
> 
> This was and is all about race.  And now the other attacks.  African Americans will never forgive right wing deep south Republicans for this terrible insult.  Hispanics and other minorities watch what Republicans are doing and will remember.  And wonder, "Are they next"?
> 
> Republicans will never stop.  They are a party that is 90% white.  They scream they aren't racist, but their actions say otherwise.
Click to expand...


of course it's about race. obama has long lost the swing vote. now it appears he is even at risk of loosing the all critical black vote. they just don't have the enthusiasm they did in 2008.   Mark my words - AND remember you heard it here tonight from spoonman -  this is going to be turned into a racial issue. The sole purpose of obama relasing this document  at this time was to rile up the black vote again.  what other explaination is there.   Mark my words, we are going to see a flurey of articles from the left about racism surrounding this document.     Geez it should have been so frigging obvious why he released it.  Now it is


----------



## xotoxi

blu said:


> *can the birthers just admit they are racist?*



They're not racist.

They are delusional and desperate.


----------



## Bosun

rdean said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the audacity of hope created his own drama, now he is passing it off.   this guy is a narcissist if you ask me.... he is the reason for the distraction, and now he blames others, again and again.. what the **** is going on? is it boooooosh fault or any other convenient knot head? obama believes he is the victim...... he is the original drama queen if you ask me... the guy is a bum, smart manipulative bum who has the libs wrapped around every word he slurs.....
> 
> and the grand old oprah buys into his ********.
> 
> Obama Tells Oprah Why He Released His Full Birth Certificate NOW - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put out the same birth certificate that would have been accepted from any other president.  In fact, Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption" to have Hawaii release that birth certificate.  Basically, Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  Now, go ahead and explain why it wasn't about "race". G'day.
Click to expand...


it wasn't,   unless you are saying i am a racist, which i am not.  i did not dispute his citizenship, just was curious why it too him two years..

is he a narcissist or not?  that is  not a racial issue..

but, go ahead and wave your fucking racist flag, bro...  it is your story, you can spin it any way you want......  sounds to me like you have a color fixation....


----------



## WorldWatcher

The T said:


> And Computers were supposed to make out lives easier...I'd say WW is being lazy...




No, I simply missed the page number, and admitted to such.

Ya, computers are great, especially modern documents are printed directed directly to PDF instead of printed documents scanned.  With a PDF that supports text you can word search, an image based PDF (not run through OCR) you can't.



>>>>


----------



## Salt Jones

They are racist, but they won't admit it.


----------



## Charles_Main

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



Some of them probably are, but really they are no different than the fringe left that tried to say McCain was not eligible because he was born in Panama.

It's a tool to attack a President who's Policies you do not like. Nothing more. 

I bet you if there were a Conservative Black Republican President, who refused to release his BC, and had lived out of country for parts of his childhood. The left would become Birthers and I bet you if that happened. All of the sudden you would think this time, it's not about race. It's about the Constitution and Rule of Law!!

LOL

I know I was never a Birther. I have always taken BHO at his word. Like I said I am sure many Latent Racists Latched on to the Movement, but I am confident most of your so called Birthers care less about his race and more about his Policies. 

Obama could be the whitest man on earth, with the perfect Christian Sounding Name, and ancestors who came over on the Mayflower and I would still want to see him lose in 2012. I believe his combination of utter incompetence of leadership, Indecisiveness in the face of Time sensitive problems, His Arrogance and Ego, and his leanings toward a Big Spending, Nanny state, Big government, European Style Social Democracy Model Make him extremely Dangerous and Damaging to this country. 

Period.

I don't know why people who voted for him are even still supporting him. I mean Obama might well be the Worst example ever of someone who sold themselves as one thing as a Candidate, and become something wholly different as a leader. He is anything but transparent, Honest, BI- Partisan, and Civil. Far from the super intelligent Centrist who was going to change the way things were done. We got a divisive, Arrogant, Stubborn, Partisan man who talks down to half the country or more nearly every day. He may well be smart, but he certainly is not the awe inspiring superior Intellect we were told he was, and he clearly lacks practical Experience and it seems the ability to grow into the job as well.

All that said, Because the Republican Party is so pathetic, I am still betting he gets elected again, and has 4 more years to spend this Country into ruin and push his Nanny state utopia down are throats. I shiver to think of what he might do in a second term, with no need to worry about re-election. If he is willing now to sue States for passing popular laws, while failing to address the problem that led to the law. If he is willing now to Ignore Court orders on Drilling, If he is willing now to ignore public out cry against it and ram a Unwanted, and rushed together Health care law down are throats. If he is willing now to show such disdain for the constitution, Then I ask you just what will do the Next time around?


----------



## Intense

rdean said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the audacity of hope created his own drama, now he is passing it off.   this guy is a narcissist if you ask me.... he is the reason for the distraction, and now he blames others, again and again.. what the **** is going on? is it boooooosh fault or any other convenient knot head? obama believes he is the victim...... he is the original drama queen if you ask me... the guy is a bum, smart manipulative bum who has the libs wrapped around every word he slurs.....
> 
> and the grand old oprah buys into his ********.
> 
> Obama Tells Oprah Why He Released His Full Birth Certificate NOW - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put out the same birth certificate that would have been accepted from any other president.  In fact, Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption" to have Hawaii release that birth certificate.  Basically, Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  Now, go ahead and explain why it wasn't about "race". G'day.
Click to expand...


Straw Man. He brought this all on himself the whole time preaching Transparency, while hiding a good part of his past. Probably with good reason. He should have been vetted during Primary Season and wasn't. Why is that??? For me personally, it has nothing to do with Race, and everything to do with trust and reliability, and Honor, let's not forget Honor.


----------



## The T

Intense said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the audacity of hope created his own drama, now he is passing it off. this guy is a narcissist if you ask me.... he is the reason for the distraction, and now he blames others, again and again.. what the **** is going on? is it boooooosh fault or any other convenient knot head? obama believes he is the victim...... he is the original drama queen if you ask me... the guy is a bum, smart manipulative bum who has the libs wrapped around every word he slurs.....
> 
> and the grand old oprah buys into his ********.
> 
> Obama Tells Oprah Why He Released His Full Birth Certificate NOW - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put out the same birth certificate that would have been accepted from any other president. In fact, Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption" to have Hawaii release that birth certificate. Basically, Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law. Now, go ahead and explain why it wasn't about "race". G'day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straw Man. He brought this all on himself the whole time preaching Transparency, while hiding a good part of his past. Probably with good reason. He should have been vetted during Primary Season and wasn't. Why is that??? For me personally, it has nothing to do with Race, and everything to do with trust and reliability, and Honor, let's not forget Honor.
Click to expand...

 
Dead on target. The man has no _HONOR._


----------



## The T

Salt Jones said:


> They are racist, but they won't admit it.


 
Whom are 'THEY'?


----------



## The T

The T said:


> CaféAuLait;3579381 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, you guys on the left are the ones who started these ridiculous Affirmative Action policies and now you're bitching that people are suspect of minorities being elevated because of these exact policies you created. If you want to blame someone for that, go look in the mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The left also started the birther movement via Hillary Clinton and company and the Obama is a muslim movement via her releasing the photo of him in a turban and robe. YET it is the right that is 'racist'. Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true...the Clintons started this shit...
> 
> *Birtherism: Where it all began*
> 
> 
> RUT-ROH
Click to expand...

 
BUMPED for those that missed it...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



Is that all you have? If someone disapproves of Obama they must be racist? Nothing new at all? Getting real old and even stupider every time you try it.


----------



## Synthaholic

Shooter said:


> I'm glad Obama finally released his BC.  Now this controversy can end.  I just wish he would have done this a long time ago.  He only hurt himself by being so secretive.



He released his BC over two years ago.  The fact that you want to discount the BC which is actually legal in favor of the BC which can't even get him a passport or a drivers license is your problem, not his.



> Obama released his BC for 2 reasons.  First was that recent poll that came out that showed only 30-something percent of people believed he was really born in the US.  The second was the fact Trump was calling him out and had no plans on backing down until he released it.
> 
> Faced with those 2 factors Obama had little choice to cave in and release it.
> 
> Regardless, I'm glad it's over.



Or, you could just believe the reason that the President offered: he gave a speech laying out his answer to the Ryan proposal, and all anyone was talking about in the supposedly 'Liberal' media was Trump, and his rantings about the BC.


----------



## JFK_USA

Its covert racism. But I guess we are racist because we see the obvious connection.


----------



## Charles_Main

JBeukema said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the OP, he takes issue with the actions of a government. Nowhere does he say anything about Semites.
> 
> In fact, you've proven he's not an anti-Semite, as this is twice you've linked to him voicing an objection to the death of someone who is (in all likelihood) Semitic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More links to come but let me ask you this...
> Do you think Israel is inherently evil?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find Judaism to be an evil religion; it's mysoginitic (punishes rape victims by forcing them to serve their rapists sexually for the rest of their lives) and it advocates genocide and the slaughter of children. Jews love to kill people. It's embraces a system of polygamy that reduces women to little more than property to be sold by their families to the highest bidder. It embraces slavery.
> 
> I also object to racial nationalism. [Jews believe that only Semitic Jews of the Twelve Tribes can ever be 'real' Jews. Judaism teaches that these tribes constituted a newly recognized race, chosen by YHWH to rule over the lesser races. In this regard, I never could tell a Zionist from a Nationalsozialistische]
> 
> Now let me ask you a question: is racism 'evil' by your working definition of the word?
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, wanting to live within your own kind IS racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is Israel inherently evil? I'm not sure any nation-state can be said to be evil or good. Is the ideology behind its creation evil? Undoubtedly. Is the ethnic cleansing Israel's undertaking evil? Without question.
> 
> Does the average Israeli embrace Zionism and racial nationalism and advocate the actions Israel's undertaking? I don't know. My suspicion, however, is that a minority are active Zionists and most simply inherited the mess and are now striving to survive and ensure sufficient lebensraum for themselves now that they find themselves living in an area surrounded by hostile forces.
Click to expand...


Israel is not about "wanting to live with your own kind" If that was the case they would not have 1.5 Million Arab Citizens. Israel is about having 1 Place on earth the Jews can call a home, they are willing to share that home with none Jews, but are unwilling to lose control of it. 

After what happened to the Jews, not only in WWII but for centuries In just about every place they lived. I Personally have a hard time blaming them for wanting one small chunk of earth on which they are the masters of their own destiny.


----------



## CRStar

And I suppose the Republicans that went after Clinton after his goo was found on that fat bitch's skirt were racist as well. Dems...STFU, you have destroyed our beautiful country. Go live in Canada.


----------



## sitarro

The T said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Releasing the the Birth Certificate was a good thing. I mean, I thought Barack Obamas father was Black. Turns out he's African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a Revelation...Turns out his Mother was 18, and A Caucasian that was born in Kansas...
> 
> Whould'a thunk it?
Click to expand...


Does that make his father a pedophile or just a typical African that rapes underage children?


----------



## Synthaholic

CRStar said:


> I don't trust a Dem anyway.....



Who gives a fuck what you think?


----------



## The T

Synthaholic said:


> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust a Dem anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you think?
Click to expand...

 
And WHOM the fuck CARES that *YOU* are even here Dorkaholic?


----------



## Leweman

_Hannity: What do you think about this? The certificate of live birth exists. The birth announcement eight days later exists. So I think that's in the president's favor. But he could just go get the birth certificate and it would all be over, and I'm just curious why he wouldn't do that.

Tuberville: Well, we've got enough controversy going on in this country. I don't know why he wouldn't just step up and say, you know, 'Here it is.' Obviously there's gotta be something on there that he doesn't want anybody to see. I don't understand it. You know, as a common American, I just don't understand why we just go through this and I think it's continued to divide the country.

Hannity: By the way, for the record, I think he's probably born in the United States. Otherwise that birth announcement wouldn't be there. But it is odd.

Tuberville: Obviously there's got to be something on there that he doesn't want anybody to see. I just don't understand it.
_

College football does it again.  

Tommy Tuberville successfully forces release of president

haha


----------



## xsited1

> Obviously there's got to be something on there that he doesn't want anybody to see.



Yep.


----------



## Angelhair

_As if anything would be done if he had not been born in the USA.  Get real people._


----------



## The T

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-f__KyX6RiA]YouTube - linkin park somewhere i belong official music video[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic

washamericom said:


> too good to be true. i don't know if it's on youtube yet. but wow. this will be the talk of the political watercooler tomorrow. i don't even know how to descibe this, i think o'donnell voted for president obama.
> 
> this post should probably be in media of the dead zone, but it's been one of those american political days. composure. this whole process after the second released bc seems to be moving too fast. now barney frank is praising michelle bachman. what is going on here ? and if you blow up the document all the way on the white house page, what is that supposed to be. what's with the whole lft side. is it a pge or a blend ?? it looks strange. i believe it's a real piece of paper. have any experts looked at it ??



It's a .pdf thing.  The way it's compiled.  I read an excellent explanation of it from a graphics expert on another forum, but it's against USMB rules to link to other forums.


----------



## Charles_Main

It's the Economy and Debt Stupid. None of this shit matters.


----------



## Toro

The T said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust a Dem anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And WHOM the fuck CARES that *YOU* are even here Dorkaholic?
Click to expand...


It's "who" not "whom."  As in "And WHO the fuck CARES that *YOU* are even here Dorkaholic."

Hope that helps!


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. Here is some one else who thinks this is a forged document.
2. I wonder if its worth a look see?




Go to this thread. You'll see the document has layers (cut and paste) in it: BRKG NEWS 0855 ET: White House releases Obama's full "certificate of live birth" from - Page 28 - The Tree Of Liberty The PDF document the White House posted has layers in it if you save the PDF and open it up in Adobe Illustrator. Layers in the document mean that it's been manually edited. They forget to flatten the image so the layers couldn't be seen. It's completely doctored up. 



3. One thing we should be aware of, this isn't the original copy of the *original*.
4. Where is the *original*?
5. When the original non-copy should of been made it should of been made by a certain type writer in Hawaii, which typed the birth certificate before and the one after the so called Obama birth certificate was typed.
6. The possibility of that type writer being found now, so to make an original forged copy, along with the critical paper form used in that time, would be more or less impossible.
7. But I am sure some ones looking.





Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## mal

Yes    6 85.71% 
hell no, he is a good president    0 0% 
liberalism is a mental disorder    1 14.29% 
don't insult my president...    0 0% 

I'm 14.29%...



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

Charles_Main said:


> Israel is not about "wanting to live with your own kind"


So the Jews didn't call for the creation of a 'Jewish Homeland'? Their flag doesn't feature the Star of David, a symbol of the Jewish 'race' and religion? It wasn't based in the land they claim their god gave them and told them to conquer so the 'chosen' tribes could have a homeland?




> If that was the case they would not have 1.5 Million Arab Citizens.


Look at Gaza. They have made it clear they want to get rid of the Arab population. They just haven't been entirely successful. There were non-Aryans in Germany and even Jews in the armed forces during WWII. 


> Israel is about having 1 Place on earth the Jews can call a home


Do we need a Christian homeland? A Catholic homeland? A Muslim homeland? A Krishna homeland? A Lutheran homeland? A Shinto country? A Buddist nation? A Jainist motherland?

Why do you want to separate people? Why do you want to send the Jews someplace else instead of making them feel at home as members of your own community? 





> After what happened to the Jews



Oh shut the fuck up. Nothing bad ever happened to the Jews that the Jews ever had a problem with. Name ONE THING anyone ever did to the poor, poor Jews that the Jews have a problem with. ONE THING.





> not only in WWII



Oh, boo-hoo. The poor, poor Jews. Until the Jews condemn the slaughter of the Ammonites, the massacre of the Hittites, and the genocide they committed against the Jesubites, they have no room or right to complain about Hitler. Where are the monuments and museums for the homosexuals, the elderly, the sick, and the Roma? Where have the Jews lamented Hitler's slaughtering the communists, social democrats, and other political adversaries? The Jews have no problem with what Hitler did. Hell, even with planes and bombs he never wiped out entire nations and cities down to the last person- something the Jews take pride in and brag about and defend in their holy book. The Zionists only care about WWII because it's a convenient sob story to sell to stupid people like you to justify their own racial nationalism and ongoing attempts at ethnic cleansing today.

Maybe if the Jews would stop claiming to be better than everyone else and 'chosen' to rule over the gentiles, they'd be more likely to be welcomed  into the fabric of society wherever they went. Jews are thrown out of place after place for the same reason NAZIs and Stalinists are chased out of place after place.


----------



## JBeukema

Hey, genius, I opened the file in a program supporting layered .PDFs. There were no layers.


----------



## The T

mal said:


> Yes 6 85.71%
> hell no, he is a good president 0 0%
> liberalism is a mental disorder 1 14.29%
> don't insult my president... 0 0%
> 
> I'm 14.29%...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


 

*LIKE THE AVIE* Tells the TRUTH...


----------



## Charles_Main

Angelhair said:


> _As if anything would be done if he had not been born in the USA.  Get real people._



You are probably right and that is sad. Black, White, Brown, Red, or Green. If a sitting president was found to have violated our constitution, and election laws. By Covering up the fact he was not a natural born Citizen and therefore did not meet the constitutional Requirements. I would hope the Congress would have the Constitutional Discipline Impeach Said President. 

If we can not uphold and respect such a basic, and clear Constitutional Rule, then we might as well toss the whole thing out. Now if you want to change it so a non Natural Born Citizen can be President. There is a process for that. Pass an amendment. Go for it, but until that time I would hope the Constitution would be upheld. 

I think this whole silly birther drama has exposed a question about our Election process though. 

Just exactly what process does a Candidate have to go through to prove he is a qualified candidate according to the constitution? 

I mean I assume when they Become an official Candidate they have to at some point show an Original BC and valid SS number to some state or Federal Official in order get on the ballot????? Right?? I sure hope so. I mean it seems insane to me that anyone could become our President and not have proven he/she was eligible at some point. 

Personally I think in order to run as president you should have to fully release not only your BC, But all your School Grade Records, and Medical Records even. Military Records as well. My god I mean you are applying to become the most powerful man on earth. We the People should demand it.


----------



## mal

The T said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 6 85.71%
> hell no, he is a good president 0 0%
> liberalism is a mental disorder 1 14.29%
> don't insult my president... 0 0%
> 
> I'm 14.29%...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIKE THE AVIE* Tells the TRUTH...
Click to expand...


Thanks... It's a Fact that the AP and it's Children Coveniently left out the News today...

Birther Exclusive!... associalisticpress.com©... Calling The Associated Press out for the Socialists that they are!



peace...


----------



## JBeukema

Daily Kos: What a shock: birthers aren't convinced by release of long form birth certificate

_That the birthers aren't satisfied with the release of the long form  birth certificate isn't surprising. Birthers aren't satisfied because no  matter how many documents Barack Obama releases it will never be  enough, because there isn't a document in the world that will turn him  white._​


----------



## The T

mal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 6 85.71%
> hell no, he is a good president 0 0%
> liberalism is a mental disorder 1 14.29%
> don't insult my president... 0 0%
> 
> I'm 14.29%...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIKE THE AVIE* Tells the TRUTH...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks... It's a Fact that the AP and it's Children Coveniently left out the News today...
> 
> Birther Exclusive!... associalisticpress.com©... Calling The Associated Press out for the Socialists that they are!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 
Very cogent thoughts. I *URGE* other members to go look at your link...

Yeah...Trump won...Obama could'a been DONE with this since his _Immacculation...._

But what I see brewing regarding BOTH of them is a WAR of 'Cult Of Perosnalities'...

(And NO, I ain't gonna POST that Video again to the rest of you...so stand down...rest easy)....


I see a WAR brewing...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



What about the birthers that demanded McCain's BC?  Where they?


----------



## JFK_USA

Charles_Main said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would make the whole thing easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them probably are, but really they are no different than the fringe left that tried to say McCain was not eligible because he was born in Panama.
> 
> It's a tool to attack a President who's Policies you do not like. Nothing more.
> 
> I bet you if there were a Conservative Black Republican President, who refused to release his BC, and had lived out of country for parts of his childhood. The left would become Birthers and I bet you if that happened. All of the sudden you would think this time, it's not about race. It's about the Constitution and Rule of Law!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I know I was never a Birther. I have always taken BHO at his word. Like I said I am sure many Latent Racists Latched on to the Movement, but I am confident most of your so called Birthers care less about his race and more about his Policies.
> 
> Obama could be the whitest man on earth, with the perfect Christian Sounding Name, and ancestors who came over on the Mayflower and I would still want to see him lose in 2012. I believe his combination of utter incompetence of leadership, Indecisiveness in the face of Time sensitive problems, His Arrogance and Ego, and his leanings toward a Big Spending, Nanny state, Big government, European Style Social Democracy Model Make him extremely Dangerous and Damaging to this country.
> 
> Period.
> 
> I don't know why people who voted for him are even still supporting him. I mean Obama might well be the Worst example ever of someone who sold themselves as one thing as a Candidate, and become something wholly different as a leader. He is anything but transparent, Honest, BI- Partisan, and Civil. Far from the super intelligent Centrist who was going to change the way things were done. We got a divisive, Arrogant, Stubborn, Partisan man who talks down to half the country or more nearly every day. He may well be smart, but he certainly is not the awe inspiring superior Intellect we were told he was, and he clearly lacks practical Experience and it seems the ability to grow into the job as well.
> 
> All that said, Because the Republican Party is so pathetic, I am still betting he gets elected again, and has 4 more years to spend this Country into ruin and push his Nanny state utopia down are throats. I shiver to think of what he might do in a second term, with no need to worry about re-election. If he is willing now to sue States for passing popular laws, while failing to address the problem that led to the law. If he is willing now to Ignore Court orders on Drilling, If he is willing now to ignore public out cry against it and ram a Unwanted, and rushed together Health care law down are throats. If he is willing now to show such disdain for the constitution, Then I ask you just what will do the Next time around?
Click to expand...


So 70% of your party is fringe? Because thats how many believe he is not born in America or was not sure. 

This is mainstream republican values. They are going after him because he doesn't look White and that makes them uncomfortable. And you wonder why black people are hostile to whites? Did you think being racist had no consequences?


----------



## Stephanie

Now who didn't see this coming folks.

As the Obama and his comrades in arms fall more and more out of favor with the American people, the* RACIST* accusations are going to START FLYING. 

watch some of the leftie News channels, it's ALREADY BEGUN.

I'm pretty sure most of are yawning over it all already, but that won't stop them.


----------



## Charles_Main

JBeukema said:


> So the Jews didn't call for the creation of a 'Jewish Homeland'? Their flag doesn't feature the Star of David, a symbol of the Jewish 'race' and religion? It wasn't based in the land they claim their god gave them and told them to conquer so the 'chosen' tribes could have a homeland?



None of that changes the fact that the Jews of Israeli do not exclude non Jews. there are nearly 1.5 Million NON JEWISH Israeli Citizens that is an undeniable fact. So like I said. They want to control it by remaining the Majority, but have been willing to share it.





JBeukema said:


> Look at Gaza. They have made it clear they want to get rid of the Arab population. They just haven't been entirely successful. There were non-Aryans in Germany and even Jews in the armed forces during WWII.



They have made no such thing clear. There are 1.5 Million non Jew Citizens who live mostly peacefully as Israeli Citizens. Gaza and the West Bank are not part of that Number. And you say look at Gaza. Well you look at it. Over 5000 Rockets launched from Gaza into Israel last year. Threatening Both Jew, and Arab Israeli Citizens daily.



JBeukema said:


> Do we need a Christian homeland? A Catholic homeland? A Muslim homeland? A Krishna homeland? A Lutheran homeland? A Shinto country? A Buddist nation? A Jainist motherland?



Um not sure if we need them, but we certainly have them. There are many Christian home lands. I would call Italy a Catholic Home Land. No Muslim Home lands? are you nuts? they are all over. Almost every Muslim country oppresses in some way Other religions living in their countries. They treat None Muslims far harsher than Israeli Non Jew Citizens are treated, or even Palestinians in the  West bank or Gaza. 

The Fact is that Judaism was before Israel the only Major Religion on earth that did have not at least one nation on earth that's Population was predominately Their Religion. Jews have lived as tiny Minorities in countries all around the world for centuries. Treated like unwanted guests at best, and persecuted, Oppressed and killed at worst. The only time they have ever had their own country, where they were responsible for their own defense and not totally at the mercy of others before modern Israel was in Biblical Times.





JBeukema said:


> Why do you want to separate people? Why do you want to send the Jews someplace else instead of making them feel at home as members of your own community?



I am not separating anyone, I do not want to send Jews anywhere. I have no problem with them living anywhere. I was simply trying to offer some insight as to why Israel was born. I was pointing out that it was not so much about creating a nation where ONLY Jews could live. It was about Creating a Nation where Jews would be the Majority. Israeli's of complete Freedom of religion and many do worship as Christians and Muslims. I hope you realize. Unlike Muslim Dominated Countries where you can be killed for admitting you are a Christian or a Jew. 



JBeukema said:


> Oh shut the fuck up. Nothing bad ever happened to the Jews that the Jews ever had a problem with. Name ONE THING anyone ever did to the poor, poor Jews that the Jews have a problem with. ONE THING.


Perhaps You should Learn World History there brainiac. Lets see, Slavery, Cast out of their home land. Settled as Minorities all over the world, and were through out the last 2000 Years Singled out and Persecuted and oppressed  in those countries. Nothing the Jews had a problem with? 






JBeukema said:


> Oh, boo-hoo. The poor, poor Jews. Until the Jews condemn the slaughter of the Ammonites, the massacre of the Hittites, and the genocide they committed against the Jesubites, they have no room or right to complain about Hitler. Where are the monuments and museums for the homosexuals, the elderly, the sick, and the Roma? Where have the Jews lamented Hitler's slaughtering the communists, social democrats, and other political adversaries? The Jews have no problem with what Hitler did. Hell, even with planes and bombs he never wiped out entire nations and cities down to the last person- something the Jews take pride in and brag about and defend in their holy book. The Zionists only care about WWII because it's a convenient sob story to sell to stupid people like you to justify their own racial nationalism and ongoing attempts at ethnic cleansing today.
> 
> Maybe if the Jews would stop claiming to be better than everyone else and 'chosen' to rule over the gentiles, they'd be more likely to be welcomed  into the fabric of society wherever they went. Jews are thrown out of place after place for the same reason NAZIs and Stalinists are chased out of place after place.



Wow, I wish I would have read your whole post before I wasted my time with rational responses to you. This last 2 Paragraph makes it rather clear you are a raging anti Semite. Most likely would have volunteered to drop the chemicals down the whole in the gas chamber roof eh?


----------



## The T

JFK_USA said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would make the whole thing easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them probably are, but really they are no different than the fringe left that tried to say McCain was not eligible because he was born in Panama.
> 
> It's a tool to attack a President who's Policies you do not like. Nothing more.
> 
> I bet you if there were a Conservative Black Republican President, who refused to release his BC, and had lived out of country for parts of his childhood. The left would become Birthers and I bet you if that happened. All of the sudden you would think this time, it's not about race. It's about the Constitution and Rule of Law!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I know I was never a Birther. I have always taken BHO at his word. Like I said I am sure many Latent Racists Latched on to the Movement, but I am confident most of your so called Birthers care less about his race and more about his Policies.
> 
> Obama could be the whitest man on earth, with the perfect Christian Sounding Name, and ancestors who came over on the Mayflower and I would still want to see him lose in 2012. I believe his combination of utter incompetence of leadership, Indecisiveness in the face of Time sensitive problems, His Arrogance and Ego, and his leanings toward a Big Spending, Nanny state, Big government, European Style Social Democracy Model Make him extremely Dangerous and Damaging to this country.
> 
> Period.
> 
> I don't know why people who voted for him are even still supporting him. I mean Obama might well be the Worst example ever of someone who sold themselves as one thing as a Candidate, and become something wholly different as a leader. He is anything but transparent, Honest, BI- Partisan, and Civil. Far from the super intelligent Centrist who was going to change the way things were done. We got a divisive, Arrogant, Stubborn, Partisan man who talks down to half the country or more nearly every day. He may well be smart, but he certainly is not the awe inspiring superior Intellect we were told he was, and he clearly lacks practical Experience and it seems the ability to grow into the job as well.
> 
> All that said, Because the Republican Party is so pathetic, I am still betting he gets elected again, and has 4 more years to spend this Country into ruin and push his Nanny state utopia down are throats. I shiver to think of what he might do in a second term, with no need to worry about re-election. If he is willing now to sue States for passing popular laws, while failing to address the problem that led to the law. If he is willing now to Ignore Court orders on Drilling, If he is willing now to ignore public out cry against it and ram a Unwanted, and rushed together Health care law down are throats. If he is willing now to show such disdain for the constitution, Then I ask you just what will do the Next time around?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So 70% of your party is fringe? Because thats how many believe he is not born in America or was not sure.
> 
> This is mainstream republican values. They are going after him because he doesn't look White and that makes them uncomfortable. And you wonder why black people are hostile to whites? Did you think being racist had no consequences?
Click to expand...

 
And what *IS* _"HIS PARTY"_? Care to field this question? Assume much? Project Much?

*YOU* are an _I-D-I-O-T_


----------



## Synthaholic

The T said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Obama has been kicking the proverbial can down the proverbial road for too long and it came back to bite him in the ass. Glad Trump brought it out and that it is OVER, and we can now get back to Obama's fabulous economic plans for, not this country, but the world.  Oil and American's taxpayer dollars for Bermuda.  "Drill baby drill."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, "Bite him in the ass"?
> 
> Looks to me like the only people who's asses will be bitten here are the "Birthers".
> 
> Trump himself will start receiving exponentially less news coverage starting tomorrow, until he once again fades into the relative obscurity of being a rich guy with a reality show, and bad hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?
> 
> Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?
> 
> The onus has always been on Obama.
Click to expand...


Why should he?


----------



## Stephanie

Synthaholic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, "Bite him in the ass"?
> 
> Looks to me like the only people who's asses will be bitten here are the "Birthers".
> 
> Trump himself will start receiving exponentially less news coverage starting tomorrow, until he once again fades into the relative obscurity of being a rich guy with a reality show, and bad hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?
> 
> Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?
> 
> The onus has always been on Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he?
Click to expand...


oh I don't know, maybe because WE THE people who PAY HIS FRIGGEN SALARY DEMANDS IT.


----------



## Synthaholic

Liability said:


> I like how it took Trump to get the dopey President to do what was easily within his power and ability all along.
> 
> And assuming (as I do) that the Birth Certificate is a copy of the real deal, which puts to bed the notion that President Obama is not "qualified" in the Constitutional sense to be the President, then the obvious question is why didn't he simply provide it from jump street.
> 
> Stupid schmuck that he is, he wanted to play politics (like many of the libs on this board).  But Trump blew that shit up right in the President's face.  Funny stuff.
> 
> Now let's see how his grades were.  Lots of people can tell you even what John F'n Lurch Kerry got as grades in his less than stellar undergrad days.  And although President Bush's undergrad record was just tad better than John F'n Kerry's record was, LOTS of people can tell you that President Bush was basically just a "C" student.
> 
> Who can validly tell us, based on having seen his transcripts, how President Obama did academically?
> 
> Oh right.  Nobody.



Once again, for the terminally fucking stupid:

The valid, legal BC has been out there for over two years.

As a lawyer, I know damn well that you know what Prima Facie evidence means, which is written at the bottom of his valid, legal BC.

You also know, or should know, that he couldn't get a passport with that long form BC, but he can with the valid, legal, COLB - it has a raised seal.

The valid, legal COLB is recognized as such by every state in the country, and probably every country that we have relations with.  The long form is not.

Arizona, which just tried to pass that wingnut birther law, only recognizes the valid, legal COLB that they issue, with their raised seal, for any official use.

And why the fuck should he show his grades?  Are grades a Constitutional requirement for the presidency?

You racist birthers have been bitch-slapped and marginalized.  Now shut the fuck up, asshole.


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?
> 
> Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?
> 
> The onus has always been on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I don't know, maybe because WE THE people who PAY HIS FRIGGEN SALARY DEMANDS IT.
Click to expand...

Tough shit.


----------



## The T

Synthaholic said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, "Bite him in the ass"?
> 
> Looks to me like the only people who's asses will be bitten here are the "Birthers".
> 
> Trump himself will start receiving exponentially less news coverage starting tomorrow, until he once again fades into the relative obscurity of being a rich guy with a reality show, and bad hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?
> 
> Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?
> 
> The onus has always been on Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should he?
Click to expand...

 
WHY _did he?_


----------



## The T

And *YES* Obama is a Malignant _Narcissist._


----------



## Synthaholic

Vast LWC said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. The Left just assumed he was too stupid to earn an MBA from Harvard without his dad buying it for him. The Left wasn't any better than Trump is now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  The left was in fact ridiculously hard on Bush.
> 
> It took me some time to see it, even I was swept up in a wave of propaganda, at the time, but I did come to my senses.
> 
> I still think Bush was a terrible president, that made some seriously shitty decisions, *but some of the stuff the Olbermann crowd pulled out against him was absolute crap*.
Click to expand...


Like what?


----------



## Synthaholic

Spoonman said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the "birther" controversy is past, the next level has already started.
> 
> Trump has already fired the next salvo.  As long as Republicans concentrated on Obama's Birth Certificate, they were able to stay away from most of the overtly racial rhetoric.
> 
> Now, Republicans will go after Obama's academic background.  The two books he wrote.  His getting into two Ivy League schools.
> 
> It has to be because of "Affirmative Action".  Blacks don't have what it takes.  Obama had to have had "help".
> 
> His books were ghost written by William Ayers.  Blacks can't "write books".
> 
> The Deep South based, 90% white Republican Party is about to "wound" black Americans.  It was bad enough when they pressured the first African American President in ways they never did in America's history with any other president.  But what they are about to do leading into the next election cycle will ensure blacks will never become part of the Republican Party in meaningful numbers.
> 
> You can see it coming from a mile away.  Let the racist hate mongering begin.
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh for christ sake.  this has nothing to do with obama being black.  so why try to make it a racist issue. * the question of his birth came up and he refused to address it from the start.* he could be lily white and suspected of being born in france and it would still be an issues.  why don't libs want arnold running for president?  is that a race issue too?
Click to expand...


Other than releasing his birth certificate over two years ago, you racist moron.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just reposted the long form COLB show me where obama's father signature is on that document?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.
> 
> 
> So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
Click to expand...

My god, you are one stupid fuck.


----------



## Rinata

slukasiewski said:


> You know, while Trump's running as hot as he is now, perhaps he should demand to see Michelle Obama's birth certificate. I wonder how long it would take them to whip up another fake one for her too.



Oh, shut up. Why don't you press your hood and sheet so that you'll look nice tonight?? Ass hole.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Well, that was money well spent.... at least he paid out of his own pocket to keep it hidden. And now, let's see your college records, Mr O.



You are more ignorant than I thought you were. What's wrong??? Burns your ass that a black man is that smart and successful??? Figures.


----------



## Rinata

slukasiewski said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> PDF of long-form birth certificate
> 
> THERE IT IS!!
> 
> No shut the fuck up and move on to MUCH more important issues.
> 
> 
> Obama to speak on birth certificate - Politics - White House - msnbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another CERTIFICATE OF LIVE BIRTH?
> 
> Where is the fucking BIRTH CERTIFICATE?
Click to expand...


Ignorant, just plain ignorant. You are making such a fool of yourself.


----------



## Synthaholic

boedicca said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a *koolaid marinated moonbat* would disregard the data standards used for birth certificates at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the majority of Americans. So what does that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> B'loney.  Don't project your deficiencies on the majority of Americans.
> 
> I provided a link to how the government defined data standards for race on birth certificates in 1961 in post #1139.   There is no category for AFRICAN *(which is not a race, it's a nationality)*.
Click to expand...


That's what Americans are taught today, yes.

What were Kenyans taught in 1961?


----------



## Synthaholic

Rozman said:


> *Obama's Grandmother started this whole thing during his campaign saying he was born in Kenya*.Then the President dances around this whole thing and doesn't produce it.He could have posted this on a web site in 24-48 hrs and it would have been over with.Now we're all racists again.....


*
LIAR!*


Grandma O did not say what you think she said.   She was speaking through an interpreter, and immediately corrected the  street preacher who was looking for a gotcha:


MCRAE: Could I ask her about his actual birthplace? I  would like  to see his birthplace when I come to Kenya in December. Was  she present  when he was born in Kenya?

OGOMBE: Yes. She says, yes, she was, she was present when Obama was born.

MCRAE: When I come in December. I would like to come by the  place, the  hospital, where he was born. Could you tell me where he was  born? Was  he born in Mombasa?

OGOMBE: No, Obama was not born in Mombasa. He was born in America.

MCRAE: Whereabouts was he born? I thought he was born in Kenya.

OGOMBE: No, he was born in America, not in Mombasa.

MCRAE: Do you know where he was born? I thought he was born in Kenya. I was going to go by and see where he was born.

OGOMBE: Hawaii. Hawaii. Sir, she says he was born in Hawaii. In  the  state of Hawaii, where his father was also learning, there. The  state  of Hawaii.​http://www.salon.com/news/politics/w...09/07/23/liddy


----------



## Flaylo

Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of &#8216;debate&#8217; - Yahoo! News





> And columnist Michael Tomasky wrote for The Guardian Wednesday that the birther conspiracy "had to be the only explanation for how this black man got to the White House." He added: *"And if you think race isn't what this is about at its core, ask yourself if there would even be a birther conspiracy if Barack Obama were white and named Bart Oberstar. If you think there would be, you are delusional."*
> 
> 
> In a similar vein, Rev. Jesse Jackson told Politico yesterday that Donald Trump's campaign to get Obama to release his birth certificate is deeply rooted in race.
> 
> "Any discussion of [Obama's] birthplace is a code word," Jackson said. "It calls upon ancient racial fears." Jackson later added that, in his view, Trump "is now tapping into code-word fears that go far beyond a rational discourse."
> 
> Birthers emphatically deny such criticism. But it's difficult to apprehend the ongoing resistance to proof of Obama's citizenship without crediting racial fear as a significant factor. At first, after all, many adherents of birtherism argued that the administration fueled speculation by failing to release the long-form version of Obama's birth certificate, but now that this version has been released to the public, *the call continues to go out for other kinds of information about Obama's past to be released--a level of scrutiny that neither McCain nor Obama's 43 predecessors in the Oval Office were expected to face.*
> 
> 
> Trump, who has railed against Obama as he floats himself as a presidential contender, on Wednesday at a press conference in New Hampshire called for Obama to release his academic transcripts:
> 
> 
> The word is, according to what I've read, that he was a terrible student when he went to Occidental. He then gets to Columbia. He then gets to Harvard. I heard at Columbia he wasn't a very good student. He then gets to Harvard. How do you get into Harvard if you're not a good student. Maybe that's right or maybe that's wrong. But I don't know why he doesn't release his records. Why doesn't he release his Occidental records?
> 
> Trump and others have accused Obama of not authoring his memoir, while many Obama detractors continue to argue he is secretly Muslim. Both Jackson and Peniel noted that never before has a sitting president's nationality been questioned.
> 
> Meanwhile, an eye-opening recent study from the University of Delaware appears to confirm that race-minded detractors of Obama view him as "less American"--as Dan Vergano writes for USA Today.
> 
> The study, which surveyed blacks and whites on their opinions of Obama compared to Vice President Joe Biden, found that whites classified as "higher prejudice-predicted Whites" viewed Obama as "less American"--a view that, in turn, resulted in lower evaluations of the president's performance.




These fucking racist pricks make me sick when they deny their racism, no other president has ever been asked to release such information, its as if if you're black and the leader of this country you must prove something more than anyone else, who the hell is Donald Trump or any other racist prick to prove something to? The racist pricks just can't get themselves to accept that a black man sits in the WH and not as a servant or janitor.


----------



## DaGoose

JBeukema said:


> Daily Kos: What a shock: birthers aren't convinced by release of long form birth certificate
> 
> _That the birthers aren't satisfied with the release of the long form  birth certificate isn't surprising. Birthers aren't satisfied because no  matter how many documents Barack Obama releases it will never be  enough, because there isn't a document in the world that will turn him  white._​



I can see it now. This is going to be the gift that keeps on giving. The longer these nutcases keep up the birther bullshit the more likely Obama will win easy re-election. Ya gotta love 'em!!

.


----------



## Synthaholic

Intense said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the audacity of hope created his own drama, now he is passing it off.   this guy is a narcissist if you ask me.... he is the reason for the distraction, and now he blames others, again and again.. what the **** is going on? is it boooooosh fault or any other convenient knot head? obama believes he is the victim...... he is the original drama queen if you ask me... the guy is a bum, smart manipulative bum who has the libs wrapped around every word he slurs.....
> 
> and the grand old oprah buys into his ********.
> 
> Obama Tells Oprah Why He Released His Full Birth Certificate NOW - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put out the same birth certificate that would have been accepted from any other president.  In fact, Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption" to have Hawaii release that birth certificate.  Basically, Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  Now, go ahead and explain why it wasn't about "race". G'day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Straw Man. He brought this all on himself the whole time preaching Transparency, while hiding a good part of his past. Probably with good reason. He should have been vetted during Primary Season and wasn't. Why is that??? For me personally, it has nothing to do with Race, and everything to do with trust and reliability, and Honor, let's not forget Honor.
Click to expand...

Yeah, he hid that valid and legal BC in plain sight over two years ago.

Didn't know you were a birther, Intense.


----------



## Flaylo

> Two separate national polls conducted this spring found that about half of Republicans don't believe Obama was born in the United States.



We know what 90% of that shitty party is composed of, its no surprise even with the release of Obama's long form birth certificate, I can't think of any other president who has had to release such information to make people shut the hell up, why is that? RACE!


----------



## Synthaholic

The T said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't trust a Dem anyway.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And WHOM the fuck CARES that *YOU* are even here Dorkaholic?
Click to expand...

My multitude of fans, Tommy-Boy.


----------



## JBeukema

Charles_Main said:


> The Fact is that Judaism was before Israel the only Major Religion on earth that did have not at least one nation on earth that's Population was predominately Their Religion



What nation is predominately Jainist?

What nation is predominatly Zoroastrian?




> Jews have lived as tiny Minorities in countries all around the world for centuries.



And?





> Treated like unwanted guests at best



What do you expect? They declare themselves 'chosen' to rule over everybody else and advocate genocide against those in the 'promised land' who do not adhere to Judaism. What sort of welcome do you give NAZIS who say pretty much the exact same thing about themselves?


> The only time they have ever had their own country, where they were  responsible for their own defense and not totally at the mercy of others  before modern Israel was in Biblical Times.



And how did they get that country? Through genocide.



> Unlike Muslim Dominated Countries where you can be killed for admitting you are a Christian or a Jew.



And the Jewish holy texts demand the death of non-Jews.

_6 If your very own brother,  or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend  secretly entices you, saying, Let us go and worship other gods (gods  that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9  You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in  putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10  Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the LORD  your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. _​ 
Funny that the only way you can defend Judaism is by saying nobody practices it anyway anymore. You can only defend the Jews by saying they're not really Jews anyway.


> . Lets see, Slavery,



Jews are cool with it

_However, you may purchase male or female slaves from  among the foreigners who live among you.  You may also purchase the children of  such resident foreigners, including those who have been born in your land.  You  may treat them as your property, passing them on to your children as a permanent  inheritance._



_When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will  not be freed at the end of six years as the men are.  If she does not please the  man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again. _​


> Cast out of their home land.


]

What home land? You mean the land they stole from the Ammonites, Hittites, Jesubites, and others when they slaughtered every man, woman, and child?





> Settled as Minorities all over the world



And? They didn't let their victims resettle anywhere. They killed everything that breathed, including children. They tore open pregnant women to ensure the children they carried died.

Have you ever _read_ their holy tests?



> Nothing the Jews had a problem with?



Nope. At least not when they were the ones doing it. They only complain when they lose.


> This last 2 Paragraph makes it rather clear you are a raging anti Semite.


When you can't argue the facts, you declare someone to be a racist? I am indifferent to race, be you black, White, Semite, or anything else.

Cite one sentence where I said anything anti-Semitic. All I spoke about in that post were the Jews. Jews are not a race, though they like to pretend they are and declare that anyone not of the 12 (well, 2) tribes is not a _real_ Jew. Judaism is a religion. 'Semite' is a race that includes Arabs and other groups.


----------



## Synthaholic

mal said:


> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes 6 85.71%
> hell no, he is a good president 0 0%
> liberalism is a mental disorder 1 14.29%
> don't insult my president... 0 0%
> 
> I'm 14.29%...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIKE THE AVIE* Tells the TRUTH...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks... It's a Fact that the AP and it's Children Coveniently left out the News today...
> 
> Birther Exclusive!... associalisticpress.com©... Calling The Associated Press out for the Socialists that they are!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

You're quoting your own fake news site?


----------



## Synthaholic

The T said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The T said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama could have ended this a long time ago...WHY didn't he do it?
> 
> Why isn't he releasing other info? Records?
> 
> The onus has always been on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHY _did he?_
Click to expand...

Why did he...what?


----------



## AllieBaba

You're an idiot.

You guys really are going to claim that we're talking in "code" since you can't justifiably accuse us of racism any other way. Since we don't behave and speak in a racist manner, you have to claim that we're hiding our racism in CODE and if you just crack the code, you got us!

The only racists are the idiots who are using blacks, and race, to bolster up a party that has completely sickened the world. The only way you can pull people to you is by lying, and accusing the other side of the most foul behavior you can think of. And you don't care how many black people get hurt when you do it

BTW, do a search on this site of every foul racist word you can think of. I guarantee that the huge majority of people using them are  left wingers


----------



## Tank

How about all the racists who voted for Obama just because he is black?


----------



## grunt11b

Two Thumbs said:


> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.



 We where fucked on November 2nd 2008. It's a little too late to try and unfuck us now.


----------



## get_involved




----------



## grunt11b

Flaylo said:


> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And columnist Michael Tomasky wrote for The Guardian Wednesday that the birther conspiracy "had to be the only explanation for how this black man got to the White House." He added: *"And if you think race isn't what this is about at its core, ask yourself if there would even be a birther conspiracy if Barack Obama were white and named Bart Oberstar. If you think there would be, you are delusional."*
> 
> 
> In a similar vein, Rev. Jesse Jackson told Politico yesterday that Donald Trump's campaign to get Obama to release his birth certificate is deeply rooted in race.
> 
> "Any discussion of [Obama's] birthplace is a code word," Jackson said. "It calls upon ancient racial fears." Jackson later added that, in his view, Trump "is now tapping into code-word fears that go far beyond a rational discourse."
> 
> Birthers emphatically deny such criticism. But it's difficult to apprehend the ongoing resistance to proof of Obama's citizenship without crediting racial fear as a significant factor. At first, after all, many adherents of birtherism argued that the administration fueled speculation by failing to release the long-form version of Obama's birth certificate, but now that this version has been released to the public, *the call continues to go out for other kinds of information about Obama's past to be released--a level of scrutiny that neither McCain nor Obama's 43 predecessors in the Oval Office were expected to face.*
> 
> 
> Trump, who has railed against Obama as he floats himself as a presidential contender, on Wednesday at a press conference in New Hampshire called for Obama to release his academic transcripts:
> 
> 
> The word is, according to what I've read, that he was a terrible student when he went to Occidental. He then gets to Columbia. He then gets to Harvard. I heard at Columbia he wasn't a very good student. He then gets to Harvard. How do you get into Harvard if you're not a good student. Maybe that's right or maybe that's wrong. But I don't know why he doesn't release his records. Why doesn't he release his Occidental records?
> 
> Trump and others have accused Obama of not authoring his memoir, while many Obama detractors continue to argue he is secretly Muslim. Both Jackson and Peniel noted that never before has a sitting president's nationality been questioned.
> 
> Meanwhile, an eye-opening recent study from the University of Delaware appears to confirm that race-minded detractors of Obama view him as "less American"--as Dan Vergano writes for USA Today.
> 
> The study, which surveyed blacks and whites on their opinions of Obama compared to Vice President Joe Biden, found that whites classified as "higher prejudice-predicted Whites" viewed Obama as "less American"--a view that, in turn, resulted in lower evaluations of the president's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fucking racist pricks make me sick when they deny their racism, no other president has ever been asked to release such information, its as if if you're black and the leader of this country you must prove something more than anyone else, who the hell is Donald Trump or any other racist prick to prove something to? The racist pricks just can't get themselves to accept that a black man sits in the WH and not as a servant or janitor.
Click to expand...


 Actually, every president is asked to release this information before running for president. It's called being vested, and congress is constitutionally mandated to do it. Only problem is, the 2008 congress failed to do it "Which should have cost them their seats" and Obama allowed it to become the sideshow that he is now saying it is. He himself created this issue, and now his followers are calling people racists for asking him what congress failed to. 
 How convenient for the left now isn't it?


----------



## Flaylo

grunt11b said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And columnist Michael Tomasky wrote for The Guardian Wednesday that the birther conspiracy "had to be the only explanation for how this black man got to the White House." He added: *"And if you think race isn't what this is about at its core, ask yourself if there would even be a birther conspiracy if Barack Obama were white and named Bart Oberstar. If you think there would be, you are delusional."*
> 
> 
> In a similar vein, Rev. Jesse Jackson told Politico yesterday that Donald Trump's campaign to get Obama to release his birth certificate is deeply rooted in race.
> 
> "Any discussion of [Obama's] birthplace is a code word," Jackson said. "It calls upon ancient racial fears." Jackson later added that, in his view, Trump "is now tapping into code-word fears that go far beyond a rational discourse."
> 
> Birthers emphatically deny such criticism. But it's difficult to apprehend the ongoing resistance to proof of Obama's citizenship without crediting racial fear as a significant factor. At first, after all, many adherents of birtherism argued that the administration fueled speculation by failing to release the long-form version of Obama's birth certificate, but now that this version has been released to the public, *the call continues to go out for other kinds of information about Obama's past to be released--a level of scrutiny that neither McCain nor Obama's 43 predecessors in the Oval Office were expected to face.*
> 
> 
> Trump, who has railed against Obama as he floats himself as a presidential contender, on Wednesday at a press conference in New Hampshire called for Obama to release his academic transcripts:
> 
> 
> The word is, according to what I've read, that he was a terrible student when he went to Occidental. He then gets to Columbia. He then gets to Harvard. I heard at Columbia he wasn't a very good student. He then gets to Harvard. How do you get into Harvard if you're not a good student. Maybe that's right or maybe that's wrong. But I don't know why he doesn't release his records. Why doesn't he release his Occidental records?
> 
> Trump and others have accused Obama of not authoring his memoir, while many Obama detractors continue to argue he is secretly Muslim. Both Jackson and Peniel noted that never before has a sitting president's nationality been questioned.
> 
> Meanwhile, an eye-opening recent study from the University of Delaware appears to confirm that race-minded detractors of Obama view him as "less American"--as Dan Vergano writes for USA Today.
> 
> The study, which surveyed blacks and whites on their opinions of Obama compared to Vice President Joe Biden, found that whites classified as "higher prejudice-predicted Whites" viewed Obama as "less American"--a view that, in turn, resulted in lower evaluations of the president's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fucking racist pricks make me sick when they deny their racism, no other president has ever been asked to release such information, its as if if you're black and the leader of this country you must prove something more than anyone else, who the hell is Donald Trump or any other racist prick to prove something to? The racist pricks just can't get themselves to accept that a black man sits in the WH and not as a servant or janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, every president is asked to release this information before running for president. It's called being vested, and congress is constitutionally mandated to do it. Only problem is, the 2008 congress failed to do it "Which should have cost them their seats" and Obama allowed it to become the sideshow that he is now saying it is. He himself created this issue, and now his followers are calling people racists for asking him what congress failed to.
> How convenient for the left now isn't it?
Click to expand...



Name me one sitting president in the history of America who has had to release both his short form and long form birth certificates you fucking dickwad? Obama did what he was supposed to do and his presidency was upheld when he gave the necessary information to the state department, who gives a flying fuck what a bucnh of birther retards wants to see? Obama didn't create this issue the birther retards started this issue based on lies, rumors and doctored information.


----------



## Sallow

AllieBaba said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> You guys really are going to claim that we're talking in "code" since you can't justifiably accuse us of racism any other way. Since we don't behave and speak in a racist manner, you have to claim that we're hiding our racism in CODE and if you just crack the code, you got us!
> 
> The only racists are the idiots who are using blacks, and race, to bolster up a party that has completely sickened the world. The only way you can pull people to you is by lying, and accusing the other side of the most foul behavior you can think of. And you don't care how many black people get hurt when you do it
> 
> BTW, do a search on this site of every foul racist word you can think of. I guarantee that the huge majority of people using them are  left wingers



What other President in history has had to put his birth certificate on public display..twice. There is no constitutional mandate to do this..by the way. Obama was cleared by the federal government to run for President..and won fair and square.

So..what's different about this President then every other President of the United States that the right felt compelled to hold him to a higher..and Unconstitutional standard?

Oh yeah..he's black.


----------



## Sallow

grunt11b said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And columnist Michael Tomasky wrote for The Guardian Wednesday that the birther conspiracy "had to be the only explanation for how this black man got to the White House." He added: *"And if you think race isn't what this is about at its core, ask yourself if there would even be a birther conspiracy if Barack Obama were white and named Bart Oberstar. If you think there would be, you are delusional."*
> 
> 
> In a similar vein, Rev. Jesse Jackson told Politico yesterday that Donald Trump's campaign to get Obama to release his birth certificate is deeply rooted in race.
> 
> "Any discussion of [Obama's] birthplace is a code word," Jackson said. "It calls upon ancient racial fears." Jackson later added that, in his view, Trump "is now tapping into code-word fears that go far beyond a rational discourse."
> 
> Birthers emphatically deny such criticism. But it's difficult to apprehend the ongoing resistance to proof of Obama's citizenship without crediting racial fear as a significant factor. At first, after all, many adherents of birtherism argued that the administration fueled speculation by failing to release the long-form version of Obama's birth certificate, but now that this version has been released to the public, *the call continues to go out for other kinds of information about Obama's past to be released--a level of scrutiny that neither McCain nor Obama's 43 predecessors in the Oval Office were expected to face.*
> 
> 
> Trump, who has railed against Obama as he floats himself as a presidential contender, on Wednesday at a press conference in New Hampshire called for Obama to release his academic transcripts:
> 
> 
> The word is, according to what I've read, that he was a terrible student when he went to Occidental. He then gets to Columbia. He then gets to Harvard. I heard at Columbia he wasn't a very good student. He then gets to Harvard. How do you get into Harvard if you're not a good student. Maybe that's right or maybe that's wrong. But I don't know why he doesn't release his records. Why doesn't he release his Occidental records?
> 
> Trump and others have accused Obama of not authoring his memoir, while many Obama detractors continue to argue he is secretly Muslim. Both Jackson and Peniel noted that never before has a sitting president's nationality been questioned.
> 
> Meanwhile, an eye-opening recent study from the University of Delaware appears to confirm that race-minded detractors of Obama view him as "less American"--as Dan Vergano writes for USA Today.
> 
> The study, which surveyed blacks and whites on their opinions of Obama compared to Vice President Joe Biden, found that whites classified as "higher prejudice-predicted Whites" viewed Obama as "less American"--a view that, in turn, resulted in lower evaluations of the president's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fucking racist pricks make me sick when they deny their racism, no other president has ever been asked to release such information, its as if if you're black and the leader of this country you must prove something more than anyone else, who the hell is Donald Trump or any other racist prick to prove something to? The racist pricks just can't get themselves to accept that a black man sits in the WH and not as a servant or janitor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, every president is asked to release this information before running for president. It's called being vested, and congress is constitutionally mandated to do it. Only problem is, the 2008 congress failed to do it "Which should have cost them their seats" and Obama allowed it to become the sideshow that he is now saying it is. He himself created this issue, and now his followers are calling people racists for asking him what congress failed to.
> How convenient for the left now isn't it?
Click to expand...


No where in the Constitution is anyone mandated to show a birth certificate.

No where.

Read this again.

NO WHERE.


----------



## grunt11b

Sallow said:


> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fucking racist pricks make me sick when they deny their racism, no other president has ever been asked to release such information, its as if if you're black and the leader of this country you must prove something more than anyone else, who the hell is Donald Trump or any other racist prick to prove something to? The racist pricks just can't get themselves to accept that a black man sits in the WH and not as a servant or janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, every president is asked to release this information before running for president. It's called being vested, and congress is constitutionally mandated to do it. Only problem is, the 2008 congress failed to do it "Which should have cost them their seats" and Obama allowed it to become the sideshow that he is now saying it is. He himself created this issue, and now his followers are calling people racists for asking him what congress failed to.
> How convenient for the left now isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No where in the Constitution is anyone mandated to show a birth certificate.
> 
> No where.
> 
> Read this again.
> 
> NO WHERE.
Click to expand...


Article 2, clause 5 "Qualifications for office".

 It is congresses job to make sure a candidate is eligible.


----------



## Flaylo

grunt11b said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, every president is asked to release this information before running for president. It's called being vested, and congress is constitutionally mandated to do it. Only problem is, the 2008 congress failed to do it "Which should have cost them their seats" and Obama allowed it to become the sideshow that he is now saying it is. He himself created this issue, and now his followers are calling people racists for asking him what congress failed to.
> How convenient for the left now isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No where in the Constitution is anyone mandated to show a birth certificate.
> 
> No where.
> 
> Read this again.
> 
> NO WHERE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article 2, clause 5 "Qualifications for office".
> 
> It is congresses job to make sure a candidate is eligible.
Click to expand...


And Obama did that before he was sworn in so why the fuck were you dickheads talking shit about it for years after the fact constantly asking for his birth certificate? The Constitution doesn't mandate that the President make his short and long form birth certificate available and public to a bunch of howling moronic dipshits who have no right to see his birth certificate since it is private information.


----------



## Sallow

grunt11b said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grunt11b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, every president is asked to release this information before running for president. It's called being vested, and congress is constitutionally mandated to do it. Only problem is, the 2008 congress failed to do it "Which should have cost them their seats" and Obama allowed it to become the sideshow that he is now saying it is. He himself created this issue, and now his followers are calling people racists for asking him what congress failed to.
> How convenient for the left now isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No where in the Constitution is anyone mandated to show a birth certificate.
> 
> No where.
> 
> Read this again.
> 
> NO WHERE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Article 2, clause 5 "Qualifications for office".
> 
> It is congresses job to make sure a candidate is eligible.
Click to expand...


And NO WHERE does it REQUIRE one to SHOW A BIRTH CERTIFICATE.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Sallow said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> You guys really are going to claim that we're talking in "code" since you can't justifiably accuse us of racism any other way. Since we don't behave and speak in a racist manner, you have to claim that we're hiding our racism in CODE and if you just crack the code, you got us!
> 
> The only racists are the idiots who are using blacks, and race, to bolster up a party that has completely sickened the world. The only way you can pull people to you is by lying, and accusing the other side of the most foul behavior you can think of. And you don't care how many black people get hurt when you do it
> 
> BTW, do a search on this site of every foul racist word you can think of. I guarantee that the huge majority of people using them are  left wingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other President in history has had to put his birth certificate on public display..twice. There is no constitutional mandate to do this..by the way. Obama was cleared by the federal government to run for President..and won fair and square.
> 
> So..what's different about this President then every other President of the United States that the right felt compelled to hold him to a higher..and Unconstitutional standard?
> 
> Oh yeah..he's black.
Click to expand...


I think it was all planned out a long time ago. He knew he would win, I mean come on McCain, Who couldn't beat him ? Any way, I think that he knew after his first four years a second term would be tough after the American people caught wind of who he really was and what he was about, so he came up with the birth certificate thing so he can have evidence that racism is what removed him from office and not his handling of the Presidential duties. This is nothing more then legacy protection. When he loses, Sharpton and Jackson will sat it was because the Klan turned out.


----------



## jillian

> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'.
> 
> "Show me your papers!"
> Major Blackard, then just 19 years old, dug into his trousers in search of his wallet. He padded his jacket, but could not find his billfold.
> "Sir, I done left my wallet..." Blackard said. Before he could finish his sentence, the young man was posted against the brick wall, cuffed and taken to the St. Louis city jail. Unable to prove his identity, he would spend the next 21 days in a cramped, musty cell. That's where his older brother Matt found him, beaten and bloodied. Matt returned with Major's employer later that day, wallet and identification card in hand, to post bond.
> The year was 1899. Major Blackard was my great, great grandfathe



Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'

i think it is really really important to understand just how low and disgusting this has been and continues to be. has nothing changed in some circles since 1899?


----------



## jillian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GIkgTdFRkw]YouTube - Why Obama shouldn&#39;t have had to &#39;show his papers&#39;[/ame]


----------



## Grace

Paper for what? Being in St. Louis?


----------



## jillian

seriously, grace?


----------



## Grace

Yeah. Seriously. Never heard such a thing. In the USA after the civli war? Papers?


----------



## Sallow

Well now the "Donald" is asking him to show his grades..insinuating that there is no way he could have gotten into Harvard. He's also basically saying Obama hasn't written his own books.

Trump really isn't a racist..he hates everyone. But he's playing into the racist meme.


----------



## jillian

Grace said:


> Yeah. Seriously. Never heard such a thing. In the USA after the civli war? Papers?



jim crow laws were in effect in some parts well into the 20th century. schools were segregated until the late 50's. blacks had to fight to register to vote until not very long ago (and don't think all this B.S. about demanding I.D. on registration isn't, at least in part, about making it difficult for minorities to vote). i don't have to tell you that it wasn't all that long ago that a black man was tied to the back of a vehicle and dragged. i don't have to tell you how many lynchings there were. yes, there were places in the country where, if you were black, they demanded your "papers". they still ask for i.d., routinely, in poor black neighborhoods. it's a way to haul them into jail if they don't have it.


----------



## jillian

Sallow said:


> Well now the "Donald" is asking him to show his grades..insinuating that there is no way he could have gotten into Harvard. He's also basically saying Obama hasn't written his own books.
> 
> Trump really isn't a racist..he hates everyone. But he's playing into the racist meme.



i hope every advertiser on his show pulls their spots.


----------



## Flaylo

Momanohedhunter said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> You guys really are going to claim that we're talking in "code" since you can't justifiably accuse us of racism any other way. Since we don't behave and speak in a racist manner, you have to claim that we're hiding our racism in CODE and if you just crack the code, you got us!
> 
> The only racists are the idiots who are using blacks, and race, to bolster up a party that has completely sickened the world. The only way you can pull people to you is by lying, and accusing the other side of the most foul behavior you can think of. And you don't care how many black people get hurt when you do it
> 
> BTW, do a search on this site of every foul racist word you can think of. I guarantee that the huge majority of people using them are  left wingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other President in history has had to put his birth certificate on public display..twice. There is no constitutional mandate to do this..by the way. Obama was cleared by the federal government to run for President..and won fair and square.
> 
> So..what's different about this President then every other President of the United States that the right felt compelled to hold him to a higher..and Unconstitutional standard?
> 
> Oh yeah..he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it was all planned out a long time ago. He knew he would win, I mean come on McCain, Who couldn't beat him ? Any way, I think that he knew after his first four years a second term would be tough after the American people caught wind of who he really was and what he was about, so he came up with the birth certificate thing so he can have evidence that racism is what removed him from office and not his handling of the Presidential duties. This is nothing more then legacy protection. When he loses, Sharpton and Jackson will sat it was because the Klan turned out.
Click to expand...



Another bullshit conspiracy theory without any evidence to back it up, you turds wouldn't shut the fuck up for years, constantly talking shit about his birth certificate, now you dipshits look real dumb because you can't get around the fact that its no coincidence that the first black president is also the only one who had a movement of crazed people demanding his birth certificate and now his educational records. None of the presidents before was asked to do such, so why now? RACE!


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Flaylo said:


> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What other President in history has had to put his birth certificate on public display..twice. There is no constitutional mandate to do this..by the way. Obama was cleared by the federal government to run for President..and won fair and square.
> 
> So..what's different about this President then every other President of the United States that the right felt compelled to hold him to a higher..and Unconstitutional standard?
> 
> Oh yeah..he's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was all planned out a long time ago. He knew he would win, I mean come on McCain, Who couldn't beat him ? Any way, I think that he knew after his first four years a second term would be tough after the American people caught wind of who he really was and what he was about, so he came up with the birth certificate thing so he can have evidence that racism is what removed him from office and not his handling of the Presidential duties. This is nothing more then legacy protection. When he loses, Sharpton and Jackson will sat it was because the Klan turned out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Another bullshit conspiracy theory without any evidence to back it up, you turds wouldn't shut the fuck up for years, constantly talking shit about his birth certificate, now you dipshits look real dumb because you can't get around the fact that its no coincidence that the first black president is also the only one who had a movement of crazed people demanding his birth certificate and now his educational records. None of the presidents before was asked to do such, so why now? RACE!
Click to expand...


Every President has a conspiracy that follows them around for the rest of there lives. Mostly, they are entertaining, and that is all that they usually amount to. Like the war for oil.


----------



## editec

Why get upset about the birthers?

Their complaints are groundless.

All they do by continuing to whine about this non-issue is alienate reality based voters.

They make the GOP look like  the party of clueless conspiracy theeorists.

If I were running the DNC I'd be thanking them for making the extremists on the left look sane.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I repeat obama's father never signed anything on that doument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't say he did sign it, the official typed one from a worksheet.  The one created from a worksheet he may have filled out for the hospital while his wife was in labor.  I know when my kids were born I did the paperwork - my wife did all the pushing so she was kind of busy.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. standards for classifying race on birth certificates in 1961, see page 231 at the link.
> 
> _Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and Part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite._
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> There is no category for AFRICAN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The father (BHO Sr.) wasn't an American, he was Kenyan and filled it out with what his country would have had him put in the box.
> The data doesn't come from check boxes, they put in what you write in the box.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Yes?

No where did that say he signed the official typed one.


"Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" are not "races" either but that is what is clearly shown on a Long Form BC from Hawaii that YOU have been posting as gospel now for a couple of weeks.


>>>>


----------



## Momanohedhunter

editec said:


> Why get upset about the birthers?
> 
> Their complaints are groundless.
> 
> All they do by continuing to whine about this non-issue is alienate reality based voters.
> 
> They make the GOP look like  the party of clueless conspiracy theeorists.
> 
> If I were running the DNC I'd be thanking them for making the extremists on the left look sane.



I think they are doing that now. It is a stupid issue, but may end up being smart politics.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just reposted the long form COLB show me where obama's father signature is on that document?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.
> 
> 
> So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
Click to expand...



BHO Sr. was not a product of the American government or American culture.  He was born and raised in Kenya where they are told to list "African" as a race.



>>>>


----------



## Stephanie

Can you believe they are accusing people of being racist just for asking the boyking to show a PIECE OF PAPER.

Expect more of this folks, elections coming up, HIGH Unemployment, HIGH food prices, HIGH gas prices, etc etc.


----------



## Stephanie

wow, so now the Obama, OUR PRESIDENT shouldn't have to comply with a request FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ELECTED HIM.

But, REMEMBER THE THING about Bush's NATIONAL GAURD RECORDS.

oh dear,


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now the "Donald" is asking him to show his grades..insinuating that there is no way he could have gotten into Harvard. He's also basically saying Obama hasn't written his own books.
> 
> Trump really isn't a racist..he hates everyone. But he's playing into the racist meme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope every advertiser on his show pulls their spots.
Click to expand...


----------



## jillian

Stephanie said:


> wow, so now the Obama, OUR PRESIDENT shouldn't have to comply with a request FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ELECTED HIM.
> 
> But, REMEMBER THE THING about Bush's NATIONAL GAURD RECORDS.
> 
> oh dear,



the allegations about shrub were true.

the document wasn't real.

get over it, loon.


----------



## Momanohedhunter

Stephanie said:


> Can you believe they are accusing people of being racist just for asking the boyking to show a PIECE OF PAPER.
> 
> Expect more of this folks, elections coming up, HIGH Unemployment, HIGH food prices, HIGH gas prices, etc etc.



Yeah, it is going to be nasty. And every little thing (like" mookaka") that is said will be picked apart to see if it can be interpreted as racist. Really, its all they can do now because Obama doesn't have allot going for him right now.


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, so now the obama, our president shouldn't have to comply with a request from the people who elected him.
> 
> But, remember the thing about bush's national gaurd records.
> 
> Oh dear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the allegations about shrub were true.
> 
> The document wasn't real.
> 
> Get over it, loon.
Click to expand...


lol, there it is folks.


----------



## mudwhistle

Oprah asked him the first question that popped into my head after he finally released this latest form, "Why didn't you release it earlier???"

He, of course, didn't answer.

Instead he lied "I was there.....I remember it". 

Excellent. 


If the question is too difficult to answer just lie. Everybody got a little chuckle. 

Anyway, Obama had so many more important things to do yesterday. After leaving Oprah he jetted all the way across the country to attend 3 fundraisers in NYC. 

I'm so happy that the President is taking care of business now.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.
> 
> 
> So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BHO Sr. was not a product of the American government or American culture.  He was born and raised in Kenya where they are told to list "African" as a race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Nor did he have anything to do with suppling information to the document. the mother signed and the mother provided the information.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

We have laws. We have a requirement that the President be a natural born citizen. There is nothing wrong with asking him to prove it.

Claiming that asking for his birth certificate equates to Jim Crow is just another tired bullshit claim of racism cause you can't stand him being questioned.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not the one station that paid the big bucks in court for the right to lie to their viewers without repercussions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just how stupid are you willing to be on this forum?  *All you do is make comments with nothing to back them up.*  You may some day realize that you have a mental disorder because of your connection to liberalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She is going to make you look like the piece of shit fool that you are.
Click to expand...

No she isn't she'll run when she's busted for lying. or ignore the reply to a post she doesn't like.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

jillian said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, so now the Obama, OUR PRESIDENT shouldn't have to comply with a request FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ELECTED HIM.
> 
> But, REMEMBER THE THING about Bush's NATIONAL GAURD RECORDS.
> 
> oh dear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the allegations about shrub were true.
> 
> the document wasn't real.
> 
> get over it, loon.
Click to expand...


You keep claiming you are a lawyer and yet you make ignorant claims like this.

If it were true they wouldn't have needed to fake the papers. And you know it.

Further the family of his reporting senior claim he never did any such thing or said any such thing. That in fact he felt that Bush was a promising young officer.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BHO Sr. was not a product of the American government or American culture.  He was born and raised in Kenya where they are told to list "African" as a race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor did he have anything to do with suppling information to the document. the mother signed and the mother provided the information.
Click to expand...



You are stating as a factual conclusion that for which you have supplied no evidence.

You statement is what is called in inductive fallacy:

1.  Premise: A parent fills out a worksheet the hospital uses to type an original birth record.

2.  Premise: The mother signed the typed birth record.

3.  Conclusion:  The mother filled out the worksheet.​


Since a child has two parents, you fallacy lies in concluding that the parent that signed the final copy is the one that filled out the worksheet the final copy off of which the final copy was based.



>>>>


----------



## Sarah G

jillian said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now the "Donald" is asking him to show his grades..insinuating that there is no way he could have gotten into Harvard. He's also basically saying Obama hasn't written his own books.
> 
> Trump really isn't a racist..he hates everyone. But he's playing into the racist meme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope every advertiser on his show pulls their spots.
Click to expand...


They should.  What an embarrassing man.  This on top of very public and personal feuds with women should have prompted advertisers to pull their spots..


----------



## jillian

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, so now the Obama, OUR PRESIDENT shouldn't have to comply with a request FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ELECTED HIM.
> 
> But, REMEMBER THE THING about Bush's NATIONAL GAURD RECORDS.
> 
> oh dear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the allegations about shrub were true.
> 
> the document wasn't real.
> 
> get over it, loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming you are a lawyer and yet you make ignorant claims like this.
> 
> If it were true they wouldn't have needed to fake the papers. And you know it.
> 
> Further the family of his reporting senior claim he never did any such thing or said any such thing. That in fact he felt that Bush was a promising young officer.
Click to expand...


i love you rightwingnut losers. the minute you disagree with  me, you challenge my bona fids because you have nothing else to say.

they didn't *have* to fake papers. they intentionally planted the faked papers so they'd discredit dan rather and cbs. and so imbeciles like you and your buds would have something to say.

now how about sticking to the subject of the thread, since i have never seen you to be a racist, instead of allowing that ugly cow, steffie, to derail it. 

mmmmkay?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.
> 
> 
> So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My god, you are one stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


To argue with me on this issue tells me you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## snjmom

Good lord people. It doesn't matter where he was born, his mother was a US citizen which makes him a US citizen. 


Get over it.


----------



## Stephanie

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the allegations about shrub were true.
> 
> the document wasn't real.
> 
> get over it, loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep claiming you are a lawyer and yet you make ignorant claims like this.
> 
> If it were true they wouldn't have needed to fake the papers. And you know it.
> 
> Further the family of his reporting senior claim he never did any such thing or said any such thing. That in fact he felt that Bush was a promising young officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i love you rightwingnut losers. the minute you disagree with  me, you challenge my bona fids because you have nothing else to say.
> 
> *they didn't *have* to fake papers. they intentionally planted the faked papers so they'd discredit dan rather and cbs.* and so imbeciles like you and your buds would have something to say.
> 
> now how about sticking to the subject of the thread, since i have never seen you to be a racist, instead of allowing that ugly cow, steffie, to derail it.
> 
> mmmmkay?
Click to expand...


holy shit, that is THE FIRST I'd heard that one. good gawd.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is the majority of Americans. So what does that make you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B'loney.  Don't project your deficiencies on the majority of Americans.
> 
> I provided a link to how the government defined data standards for race on birth certificates in 1961 in post #1139.   There is no category for AFRICAN *(which is not a race, it's a nationality)*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what Americans are taught today, yes.
> 
> What were Kenyans taught in 1961?
Click to expand...


Are you saying the document is a kenyan document? obama sr. did not supply the information for the COLB, obama's mother did. she signed for it.


----------



## Sunni Man

RetiredGySgt said:


> We have laws. We have a requirement that the President be a natural born citizen. There is nothing wrong with asking him to prove it.
> 
> Claiming that asking for his birth certificate equates to Jim Crow is just another tired bullshit claim of racism cause you can't stand him being questioned.



 You have to remember that Jillian has drank about a gallon of the Obama / Democrat Kool-Aid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The final typed form only requires one parent, it was signed by Stanely Dunham.  Identify the block that must be signed by the father once a worksheet is transferred to the typed form if the mother already signed it.
> 
> 
> So, in the documents you have posted so often, was "Japanese" an official "race" used from a restricted list in the 1960's?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BHO Sr. was not a product of the American government or American culture.  He was born and raised in Kenya where they are told to list "African" as a race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Are you suggesting the BC came from Kenya?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> BHO Sr. was not a product of the American government or American culture.  He was born and raised in Kenya where they are told to list "African" as a race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor did he have anything to do with suppling information to the document. the mother signed and the mother provided the information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are stating as a factual conclusion that for which you have supplied no evidence.
> 
> You statement is what is called in inductive fallacy:
> 
> 1.  Premise: A parent fills out a worksheet the hospital uses to type an original birth record.
> 
> 2.  Premise: The mother signed the typed birth record.
> 
> 3.  Conclusion:  The mother filled out the worksheet.​
> 
> 
> Since a child has two parents, you fallacy lies in concluding that the parent that signed the final copy is the one that filled out the worksheet the final copy off of which the final copy was based.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Your fallacy is that you cannot prove one way or the other that obama sr had anything to do with the information on the COLB. Normally the supplier of the information would be the signer also. So  who signed for it?


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BHO Sr. was not a product of the American government or American culture.  He was born and raised in Kenya where they are told to list "African" as a race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting the BC came from Kenya?
Click to expand...



Not in the least, that would be silly.  

What I've said very clearly is that Kenyans are from Kenya, BHO Sr. is a Kenyan and they were instructed to list race as "African".


>>>>


----------



## Stephanie

Face it folks, the Obama is a ugly, manipulative, LIAR. He'd rather play games, he could of put this thing to rest THREE YEARS AGO.

And anyone notice all the articles  out already about how people are RACIST for asking for his Long Form Birth certificate? It's as if it was ALL PLANNED.

They have nothing else, the Obama is falling out of favor with the American people, the only thing holding him up is FAKE POLLS AND his ass kissing so called JOURANLIST in the lamestream media.

vote the puke out come 2012


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> Face it folks, the Obama is a ugly, manipulative, LIAR. He'd rather play games, he could of put this thing to rest THREE YEARS AGO.
> 
> And anyone notice all the articles (like the one the OP posted) out already about how people are RACIST for asking for his Long Form Birth certificate? It's as if it was ALL PLANNED.
> 
> They have nothing else, the Obama is falling out of favor with the American people, the only thing holding him up is FAKE POLLS AND his ass kissing so called JOURANIST in the lamestream media.
> 
> vote the puke out come 2012



Yes, the left loves somebody that just plain "Fucks With People".

I expect more from my President.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor did he have anything to do with suppling information to the document. the mother signed and the mother provided the information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are stating as a factual conclusion that for which you have supplied no evidence.
> 
> You statement is what is called in inductive fallacy:
> 
> 1.  Premise: A parent fills out a worksheet the hospital uses to type an original birth record.
> 
> 2.  Premise: The mother signed the typed birth record.
> 
> 3.  Conclusion:  The mother filled out the worksheet.​
> 
> 
> Since a child has two parents, you fallacy lies in concluding that the parent that signed the final copy is the one that filled out the worksheet the final copy off of which the final copy was based.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fallacy is that you cannot prove one way or the other that obama sr had anything to do with the information on the COLB. Normally the supplier of the information would be the signer also. So  who signed for it?
Click to expand...



Either parent could have filled out the hospital worksheet, only one was required to sign it.

The onus is not on me, all I've said it is that a Kenyan writing "African" as a race is purely logical because that what they are instructed in there home country to use.  If you want to say he didn't fill out the worksheet, then the onus is on your to prove that he wasn't there at the time of birth so the only parent that could have filled it out was Stanley Dunham Obama.  If both parents were there, then the use of "African" is consistent with Obama Sr. filling out the worksheet from which the original was typed.


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> BHO Sr. was not a product of the American government or American culture.  He was born and raised in Kenya where they are told to list "African" as a race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting the BC came from Kenya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the least, that would be silly.
> 
> What I've said very clearly is that Kenyans are from Kenya, BHO Sr. is a Kenyan and they were instructed to list race as "African".
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


And since the document was filled out and completed in America the American government worker would have completed the doument as Black for race in 1961. There were white kenyans.


----------



## Zoom-boing

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BHO Sr. was not a product of the American government or American culture.  He was born and raised in Kenya where they are told to list "African" as a race.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nor did he have anything to do with suppling information to the document. the mother signed and the mother provided the information.
Click to expand...


It would seem to me that if Dunham did fill out the information should would have put 'African' rather than 'negro'.  Back then a black/white man/woman relationship was on the taboo side and by putting 'African' it would well, make his race less obvious.  Also, putting 'African' vs. 'negro' certainly has a more romantic/mysterious/whatever ring to it.  Ok, that's what I would have done.    Then again, whoever typed it up could have just changed the terms . . . . 

Would 'caucasian' have been used back then, rather than 'white'?

All of this aside, I believe he was born here.  Why he waited until now to release this form?  Who knows.  He dodged the 'why now' question on Oprah yesterday.  He also said that the birther stuff was dominant in the news the last week or two --- which is a lie.  http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...foxnews/politics+(Internal+-+Politics+-+Text)  But hey, what do you expect from any politician, let alone a teflon one.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you suggesting the BC came from Kenya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the least, that would be silly.
> 
> What I've said very clearly is that Kenyans are from Kenya, BHO Sr. is a Kenyan and they were instructed to list race as "African".
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And since the document was filled out and completed in America the American government worker would have completed the doument as Black for race in 1961. There were white kenyans.
Click to expand...


You should really try to leave race out of your discussion, this has nothing to do with skin color.  I've never said all Kenyans are black, not even tried to imply it.  Of course there are people from Africa that are white.

So, then why on the Long Form you have been touting as evidence for the last couple of weeks didn't the government worker change "Korean" to "Asian"?  Or German to "White"?  Or Portuguese to "Hispanic"?  

Are you saying now that the long form you have been presenting is FAKE also?





Face it, government workers to not change what the person wrote in the box, people self-identified and what they put there was accepted, whether it was "African", "Korean", "German", or "Portuguese".



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are stating as a factual conclusion that for which you have supplied no evidence.
> 
> You statement is what is called in inductive fallacy:
> 
> 1.  Premise: A parent fills out a worksheet the hospital uses to type an original birth record.
> 
> 2.  Premise: The mother signed the typed birth record.
> 
> 3.  Conclusion:  The mother filled out the worksheet.​
> 
> 
> Since a child has two parents, you fallacy lies in concluding that the parent that signed the final copy is the one that filled out the worksheet the final copy off of which the final copy was based.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fallacy is that you cannot prove one way or the other that obama sr had anything to do with the information on the COLB. Normally the supplier of the information would be the signer also. So  who signed for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Either parent could have filled out the hospital worksheet, only one was required to sign it.
> 
> The onus is not on me, all I've said it is that a Kenyan writing "African" as a race is purely logical because that what they are instructed in there home country to use.  If you want to say he didn't fill out the worksheet, then the onus is on your to prove that he wasn't there at the time of birth so the only parent that could have filled it out was Stanley Dunham Obama.  If both parents were there, then the use of "African" is consistent with Obama Sr. filling out the worksheet from which the original was typed.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...




> Either parent could have filled out the hospital worksheet


Can you prove it?



> The onus is not on me, all I've said it is that a Kenyan writing "African" as a race is purely logical because that what they are instructed in there home country to use.



A white kenyan's race would be what?


----------



## Robert

this to the world did he then go to the Oprah show afterwards and then runs to NYC for campaign cash. 

If he didn't have time for answering that question for two years he sure as hell doesn't have time to go be on the Oprah show or did everything suddenly get better?


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fallacy is that you cannot prove one way or the other that obama sr had anything to do with the information on the COLB. Normally the supplier of the information would be the signer also. So  who signed for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either parent could have filled out the hospital worksheet, only one was required to sign it.
> 
> The onus is not on me, all I've said it is that a Kenyan writing "African" as a race is purely logical because that what they are instructed in there home country to use.  If you want to say he didn't fill out the worksheet, then the onus is on your to prove that he wasn't there at the time of birth so the only parent that could have filled it out was Stanley Dunham Obama.  If both parents were there, then the use of "African" is consistent with Obama Sr. filling out the worksheet from which the original was typed.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either parent could have filled out the hospital worksheet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you prove it?
Click to expand...


In the same way that you can prove that Dunham filled out the worksheet.

And no, just because she signed the typed copy, does not mean she completed the worksheet.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> The onus is not on me, all I've said it is that a Kenyan writing "African" as a race is purely logical because that what they are instructed in there home country to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A white kenyan's race would be what?
Click to expand...



Kenya instructed them at the time to enter "White", they instructed others to enter "African".



>>>>


----------



## mudwhistle

Robert said:


> this to the world did he then go to the Oprah show afterwards and then runs to NYC for campaign cash.
> 
> If he didn't have time for answering that question for two years he sure as hell doesn't have time to go be on the Oprah show or did everything suddenly get better?



Obama saying he has better things to do is pretty subjective.

He does, but are the things he'd rather do better for us?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not in the least, that would be silly.
> 
> What I've said very clearly is that Kenyans are from Kenya, BHO Sr. is a Kenyan and they were instructed to list race as "African".
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since the document was filled out and completed in America the American government worker would have completed the doument as Black for race in 1961. There were white kenyans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should really try to leave race out of your discussion, this has nothing to do with skin color.  I've never said all Kenyans are black, not even tried to imply it.  Of course there are people from Africa that are white.
> 
> 
> So, then why on the Long Form you have been touting as evidence for the last couple of weeks didn't the government worker change "Korean" to "Asian"?  Or German to "White"?  Or Portuguese to "Hispanic"?
> 
> Are you saying now that the long form you have been presenting is FAKE also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, government workers to not change what the person wrote in the box, people self-identified and what they put there was accepted, whether it was "African", "Korean", "German", or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...




> You should really try to leave race out of your discussion, this has nothing to do with skin color.  I've never said all Kenyans are black, not even tried to imply it.  Of course there are people from Africa that are white.



OH I see all kenyans are told to put African as a racical identifier but when asked abour white kenyan it has nothing to do with race. Got it.



> Face it, government workers to not change what the person wrote in the box, people self-identified and what they put there was accepted, whether it was "African", "Korean", "German", or "Portuguese".



In the 60;'s in America Korean Japense was an acceptedablr racial Identifer African was not.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the allegations about shrub were true.
> 
> the document wasn't real.
> 
> get over it, loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep claiming you are a lawyer and yet you make ignorant claims like this.
> 
> If it were true they wouldn't have needed to fake the papers. And you know it.
> 
> Further the family of his reporting senior claim he never did any such thing or said any such thing. That in fact he felt that Bush was a promising young officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i love you rightwingnut losers. the minute you disagree with  me, you challenge my bona fids because you have nothing else to say.
> 
> they didn't *have* to fake papers. they intentionally planted the faked papers so they'd discredit dan rather and cbs. and so imbeciles like you and your buds would have something to say.
> 
> now how about sticking to the subject of the thread, since i have never seen you to be a racist, instead of allowing that ugly cow, steffie, to derail it.
> 
> mmmmkay?
Click to expand...


The man that faked the papers had no intention of discrediting Dan Rather or CBS. he had a vendetta against Bush and Texas. That you resort to make this ignorant claim just proves how far gone you are.

First you claim fake papers are actually the truth then when called on it claim the right planted the fake papers which is it dear?

And as to being on point. Obama has an obligation to prove his citizenship to US the voters. I have no doubt he was born in Hawaii but the question persists and needs to be answered. Asking it is neither racist or harkening back to Jim Crow days. That you have to resort to such claims proves just how bankrupt YOUR claims are.


----------



## Stephanie

Robert said:


> this to the world did he then go to the Oprah show afterwards and then runs to NYC for campaign cash.
> 
> If he didn't have time for answering that question for two years he sure as hell doesn't have time to go be on the Oprah show or did everything suddenly get better?



yep, the man is a JOKE.


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjXO-jP7rIE]YouTube - : The Hatta : Foamy The Squirrel[/ame]


----------



## Ravi

This is so stupid.

So Obama's mother apparently wrote African as race and the rightwingloon birfers are still melting down.

I am sorry he released the long form. The short form already proved he was an American.

The bullies won.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And since the document was filled out and completed in America the American government worker would have completed the doument as Black for race in 1961. There were white kenyans.
> 
> 
> 
> You should really try to leave race out of your discussion, this has nothing to do with skin color.  I've never said all Kenyans are black, not even tried to imply it.  Of course there are people from Africa that are white.
> 
> 
> So, then why on the Long Form you have been touting as evidence for the last couple of weeks didn't the government worker change "Korean" to "Asian"?  Or German to "White"?  Or Portuguese to "Hispanic"?
> 
> Are you saying now that the long form you have been presenting is FAKE also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, government workers to not change what the person wrote in the box, people self-identified and what they put there was accepted, whether it was "African", "Korean", "German", or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should really try to leave race out of your discussion, this has nothing to do with skin color.  I've never said all Kenyans are black, not even tried to imply it.  Of course there are people from Africa that are white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH I see all kenyans are told to put African as a racical identifier but when asked abour white kenyan it has nothing to do with race. Got it.
Click to expand...



Maybe it didn't communicate that effectively, probably my fault, white Kenyans were told to put "White" and other Kenyans were told to put "African".

What I was trying to imply is that it's not about color of skin, it's about what the PARENT puts down the the worksheet.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> Face it, government workers to not change what the person wrote in the box, people self-identified and what they put there was accepted, whether it was "African", "Korean", "German", or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 60;'s in America Korean Japense was an acceptedablr racial Identifer African was not.
Click to expand...


Thanks to Boedicca for the source:

"Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".

Vital Statistics of the United States 1961, Page 231​

"Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" are not listed.  So is the long form you have been displaying and supporting now fake?  Is WND part of the conspiracy now because they are putting up fake birth certificates?


And yes "African" was an acceptable identifier, that's what a parent put on the paperwork and that's what Hawaii accepted.  Hence it was acceptable.

>>>>


----------



## Gadawg73

Jesus could come down and state that Obama was definitely born in Hawaii.
The birthers would call him a fraud and a liar.


----------



## Stephanie

> Jesus could come down and state that Obama was definitely born in Hawaii.
> The birthers would call him a fraud and a liar



He is a fraud and a liar, and Jesus didn't even have to tell us that.


----------



## Stephanie

DaGoose said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Kos: What a shock: birthers aren't convinced by release of long form birth certificate
> 
> _That the birthers aren't satisfied with the release of the long form  birth certificate isn't surprising. Birthers aren't satisfied because no  matter how many documents Barack Obama releases it will never be  enough, because there isn't a document in the world that will turn him  white._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now. This is going to be the gift that keeps on giving. The longer these nutcases keep up the birther bullshit the more likely Obama will win easy re-election. Ya gotta love 'em!!
> 
> .
Click to expand...


ya ya, never hurts to hold onto a dream


----------



## jillian

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep claiming you are a lawyer and yet you make ignorant claims like this.
> 
> If it were true they wouldn't have needed to fake the papers. And you know it.
> 
> Further the family of his reporting senior claim he never did any such thing or said any such thing. That in fact he felt that Bush was a promising young officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love you rightwingnut losers. the minute you disagree with  me, you challenge my bona fids because you have nothing else to say.
> 
> they didn't *have* to fake papers. they intentionally planted the faked papers so they'd discredit dan rather and cbs. and so imbeciles like you and your buds would have something to say.
> 
> now how about sticking to the subject of the thread, since i have never seen you to be a racist, instead of allowing that ugly cow, steffie, to derail it.
> 
> mmmmkay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The man that faked the papers had no intention of discrediting Dan Rather or CBS. he had a vendetta against Bush and Texas. That you resort to make this ignorant claim just proves how far gone you are.
> 
> First you claim fake papers are actually the truth then when called on it claim the right planted the fake papers which is it dear?
> 
> And as to being on point. Obama has an obligation to prove his citizenship to US the voters. I have no doubt he was born in Hawaii but the question persists and needs to be answered. Asking it is neither racist or harkening back to Jim Crow days. That you have to resort to such claims proves just how bankrupt YOUR claims are.
Click to expand...


you are entitled to your opinion. but never in the history of this country has a president been harrassed for more than 2 years to prove the circumstances of his birth. and never in the history of this country has anyone ever demanded that a president prove their academic record. you all were perfectly happy with your c student for 8 years. you have a harvard law review president now and want to see his undergrad records? wake up and smell the coffee.... this is absolutely analogous and is certainly fair game for discussion.

as for bush. he was asked to show his war record because he ran for president with the swiftboaters trying to make someone who did everything to avoid going to vietnam into a war hero and a war hero into a goat.


----------



## Stephanie

LOL, and NEVER in the history of the country has a man been so RELUCTANT to release HIS LONG FORM BIRTH CERTIFICATE.

WE THE PEOPLE have a right to demand we see it, just like you all did with Bush's National Guard Records.

so PLEASE,  spare us the DRAMA.


----------



## The Rabbi

RetiredGySgt said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, so now the Obama, OUR PRESIDENT shouldn't have to comply with a request FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ELECTED HIM.
> 
> But, REMEMBER THE THING about Bush's NATIONAL GAURD RECORDS.
> 
> oh dear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the allegations about shrub were true.
> 
> the document wasn't real.
> 
> get over it, loon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep claiming you are a lawyer and yet you make ignorant claims like this.
> 
> If it were true they wouldn't have needed to fake the papers. And you know it.
> 
> Further the family of his reporting senior claim he never did any such thing or said any such thing. That in fact he felt that Bush was a promising young officer.
Click to expand...


She's a lawyer like you're a draft dodger.

If I go get a passport or handgun carry permit I need to show proof I was born here.  Why not to be president?
If I apply for a job they're going to ask me for my school transcript.  Why not for president?

Why does Obama feel he is above everyone else, that the rules don't apply to him?  And why do his supporters reiforce that, using the threat of racism?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> would make the whole thing easier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it off.  The birthers have a lot of screws loose, but it has nothing to do with racism.
Click to expand...

Yeah....and, they've got nothin'-to-do with the *Teabaggers*, either, right??


----------



## The Rabbi

jillian said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> the allegations about shrub were true.
> 
> the document wasn't real.
> 
> get over it, loon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep claiming you are a lawyer and yet you make ignorant claims like this.
> 
> If it were true they wouldn't have needed to fake the papers. And you know it.
> 
> Further the family of his reporting senior claim he never did any such thing or said any such thing. That in fact he felt that Bush was a promising young officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i love you rightwingnut losers. the minute you disagree with  me, you challenge my bona fids because you have nothing else to say.
> 
> they didn't *have* to fake papers. they intentionally planted the faked papers so they'd discredit dan rather and cbs. and so imbeciles like you and your buds would have something to say.
> 
> now how about sticking to the subject of the thread, since i have never seen you to be a racist, instead of allowing that ugly cow, steffie, to derail it.
> 
> mmmmkay?
Click to expand...


Your bona fides are as a liar, fake, fraud, and neg rep bully.  This is the only persona you have established here.
No one intentionally planted fake papers to discredit Dan Rather.  That is total bullshit revisionism.
Also total bullshit is your defense of Obama's refusal to disclose what every other president in the last 40 years has disclosed: records of his personal life.


----------



## Dr.Drock

blu said:


> would make the whole thing easier



Can you just admit that you WANT them to be racist?


You guys don't want racism to end, you want people who vote differently than you do to be racists.  That  seems racist to me.


----------



## Modbert

The Rabbi said:


> If I go get a passport or handgun carry permit I need to show proof I was born here.  Why not to be president?
> If I apply for a job they're going to ask me for my school transcript.  Why not for president?
> 
> Why does Obama feel he is above everyone else,* that the rules don't apply to him?*  And why do his supporters reiforce that, using the threat of racism?



Did I suddenly miss the rule where people are suppose to show their birth certificate and school transcripts in order to run for President? Mind showing me where that rule is? 

You going to show us your GPA there Rabbi?


----------



## Seawytch

> can the birthers just admit they are racist?



That would be self defeating. They can't admit they are racist because most people like to _think_ they aren't. Look at that racist woman that sent the chimp photo of the President. She even fell back on the old "but I have black friends" crap. She doesn't _think _she's a racist, but that photo clearly was racist and you had to have been living under a rock for the last 60 years to think it isn't. 

No other President in the history of this country has had to put up with the kind of crap this President has. No other President has been asked to "show his papers" and what is the difference between this President and the ones we've had before him? He's black. 

Now the racist birthers are switching gears to his grades and that switch makes it even MORE clear that this is about race. Good luck getting them to own it though...


----------



## Stephanie

Accusing people of being racist is all the left has left.

EXPECT MUCH MORE OF THIS folks.

now get out and VOTE the Obama OUT in 2012. so we can get rid of this bullshit, I'm sick of it and HIM already.


----------



## Sunni Man

snjmom said:


> Good lord people. It doesn't matter where he was born, his mother was a US citizen which makes him a US citizen.
> 
> 
> Get over it.


 My mother is a US citizen also .

 But when I applied for a passport I had to show my birth certificate not hers


----------



## washamericom

Stephanie said:


> Face it folks, the Obama is a ugly, manipulative, LIAR. He'd rather play games, he could of put this thing to rest THREE YEARS AGO.
> 
> And anyone notice all the articles  out already about how people are RACIST for asking for his Long Form Birth certificate? It's as if it was ALL PLANNED.
> 
> They have nothing else, the Obama is falling out of favor with the American people, the only thing holding him up is FAKE POLLS AND his ass kissing so called JOURANLIST in the lamestream media.
> 
> vote the puke out come 2012



do any of you feel as if this whole presidency is a scam ??  i feel like i bought a car off a used lot, very proud and happy with it, and when i get it home and parked i look underneath and there is a big pool of oil.

i still am very uneasy about this birther thing. yesterday was too smooth, and everybody was trying so hard to sell, resell me that car.


----------



## Stephanie

Well we see the lefties "have a NEW talking point"

No other President in the HISTORY of the country, blaa blaa blaa

But asking Bush for his National Guard papers was *JUST AND RIGHT*.


----------



## VaYank5150

Modbert said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I go get a passport or handgun carry permit I need to show proof I was born here.  Why not to be president?
> If I apply for a job they're going to ask me for my school transcript.  Why not for president?
> 
> Why does Obama feel he is above everyone else,* that the rules don't apply to him?*  And why do his supporters reiforce that, using the threat of racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I suddenly miss the rule where people are suppose to show their birth certificate and school transcripts in order to run for President? Mind showing me where that rule is?
> 
> You going to show us your GPA there Rabbi?
Click to expand...


I don't think elementary school report cards have come out for this quarter yet...


----------



## Modbert

VaYank5150 said:


> I don't think elementary school report cards have come out for this quarter yet...



This is true. I suppose we'll have to wait until June in that case.


----------



## washamericom

Gadawg73 said:


> Jesus could come down and state that Obama was definitely born in Hawaii.
> The birthers would call him a fraud and a liar.



jesus *had* a birth certificate (non layered)


----------



## bripat9643

No one is talking about administering a beating to Obama and throwing him in jail.  Aside from being a cheap accusation of racism, your post is the ultimate in idiocy.  





jillian said:


> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'.
> 
> "Show me your papers!"
> Major Blackard, then just 19 years old, dug into his trousers in search of his wallet. He padded his jacket, but could not find his billfold.
> "Sir, I done left my wallet..." Blackard said. Before he could finish his sentence, the young man was posted against the brick wall, cuffed and taken to the St. Louis city jail. Unable to prove his identity, he would spend the next 21 days in a cramped, musty cell. That's where his older brother Matt found him, beaten and bloodied. Matt returned with Major's employer later that day, wallet and identification card in hand, to post bond.
> The year was 1899. Major Blackard was my great, great grandfathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'
> 
> i think it is really really important to understand just how low and disgusting this has been and continues to be. has nothing changed in some circles since 1899?
Click to expand...


----------



## G.T.

RetiredGySgt said:


> We have laws. We have a requirement that the President be a natural born citizen. There is nothing wrong with asking him to prove it.
> 
> Claiming that asking for his birth certificate equates to Jim Crow is just another tired bullshit claim of racism cause you can't stand him being questioned.



No, asking him to show he's Natural born isn't the disturbing part.

It's continuing the cherade after he released his short form and the State of Hawaii confirmed it, which is adequate proof, and then pretending he has to continue to prove that his achievements as a person aren't somehow a "Fraud," like questioning his Citizenship, his college grades, his Books, etc. 

It's completely disrespectful. He's graduated Harvard Law Magna Cum Laude and was President of the United States, but still he must prove he's ever done anything of worth. I see a deep-seeded problem with that, whether people like to admit it or not. It's demeaning self righteous bullshit.


----------



## TheBrain

jillian said:


> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'.
> 
> "Show me your papers!"
> Major Blackard, then just 19 years old, dug into his trousers in search of his wallet. He padded his jacket, but could not find his billfold.
> "Sir, I done left my wallet..." Blackard said. Before he could finish his sentence, the young man was posted against the brick wall, cuffed and taken to the St. Louis city jail. Unable to prove his identity, he would spend the next 21 days in a cramped, musty cell. That's where his older brother Matt found him, beaten and bloodied. Matt returned with Major's employer later that day, wallet and identification card in hand, to post bond.
> The year was 1899. Major Blackard was my great, great grandfathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'
> 
> i think it is really really important to understand just how low and disgusting this has been and continues to be. has nothing changed in some circles since 1899?
Click to expand...



I think the birthers are stupid to, but it sickens me that some of yall try to pin every little criticism of Obama on racism. That's lower than anything the birthers have done.


----------



## G.T.

TheBrain said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'.
> 
> "Show me your papers!"
> Major Blackard, then just 19 years old, dug into his trousers in search of his wallet. He padded his jacket, but could not find his billfold.
> "Sir, I done left my wallet..." Blackard said. Before he could finish his sentence, the young man was posted against the brick wall, cuffed and taken to the St. Louis city jail. Unable to prove his identity, he would spend the next 21 days in a cramped, musty cell. That's where his older brother Matt found him, beaten and bloodied. Matt returned with Major's employer later that day, wallet and identification card in hand, to post bond.
> The year was 1899. Major Blackard was my great, great grandfathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'
> 
> i think it is really really important to understand just how low and disgusting this has been and continues to be. has nothing changed in some circles since 1899?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the birthers are stupid to, but it sickens me that some of yall try to pin every little criticism of Obama on racism. That's lower than anything the birthers have done.
Click to expand...


It's got the undertones of Race involved, whether it's onpurpose or not. Questioning every accomplishment he's had in his life as somehow fraudulent with no hard evidence to back any of it up.....you know....comes from somewhere.


----------



## Stephanie

G.T. said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'
> 
> i think it is really really important to understand just how low and disgusting this has been and continues to be. has nothing changed in some circles since 1899?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the birthers are stupid to, but it sickens me that some of yall try to pin every little criticism of Obama on racism. That's lower than anything the birthers have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got the undertones of Race involved, whether it's onpurpose or not. Questioning every accomplishment he's had in his life as somehow fraudulent with no hard evidence to back any of it up.....you know....comes from somewhere.
Click to expand...


such bullshit. People are Questioning THE OBAMA because NOBODY had heard of the man UNTIL HE RAN FOR PRESIDENT.


----------



## KissMy

Modbert said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I go get a passport or handgun carry permit I need to show proof I was born here.  Why not to be president?
> If I apply for a job they're going to ask me for my school transcript.  Why not for president?
> 
> Why does Obama feel he is above everyone else,* that the rules don't apply to him?*  And why do his supporters reiforce that, using the threat of racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I suddenly miss the rule where people are suppose to show their birth certificate and school transcripts in order to run for President? Mind showing me where that rule is?
> 
> You going to show us your GPA there Rabbi?
Click to expand...


There is a rule in the constitution that says every president must prove he is a US citizen. Obama did that before he was elected. The candidates running against him checked him on this by looking at his passport records & birth certificate records.

Trump bullied Obama into showing it. Why Obama did not stand up to the Trump Bully? After all he is a man that holds the most powerful position in the world. Was this showing of the original birth record Obama's way of hitting back at Trump saying *BAM* take that you stupid Birther. Now show us your tax records since you promised to if I showed my birth certificate. This could be nothing more than a pissing contest between two power players. Obama just dropped the Chump Trump in round one.


----------



## Ravi

G.T. said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'
> 
> i think it is really really important to understand just how low and disgusting this has been and continues to be. has nothing changed in some circles since 1899?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the birthers are stupid to, but it sickens me that some of yall try to pin every little criticism of Obama on racism. That's lower than anything the birthers have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's got the undertones of Race involved, whether it's onpurpose or not. Questioning every accomplishment he's had in his life as somehow fraudulent with no hard evidence to back any of it up.....you know....comes from somewhere.
Click to expand...

Yep. But they'll never admit it because they are dishonest.

All this craziness over the word African just proves it. I imagine they think his father's race should have been listed as the n word.


----------



## G.T.

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the birthers are stupid to, but it sickens me that some of yall try to pin every little criticism of Obama on racism. That's lower than anything the birthers have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the undertones of Race involved, whether it's onpurpose or not. Questioning every accomplishment he's had in his life as somehow fraudulent with no hard evidence to back any of it up.....you know....comes from somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such bullshit. People are Questioning THE OBAMA because NOBODY had heard of the man UNTIL HE RAN FOR PRESIDENT.
Click to expand...


No, "people" aren't questioning him. "People who didn't vote for him already and won't this time" are questioning him. 

And nothing he's accomplished in life can be recognized by these people. Why?

He's got 2 books, was President of the Law review at Harvard, and was very active in his Chicago community. To say that nobody's ever heard of him and that his life is some huge secret is EXACTLY what I mean by the racial undertone. No matter what, FOR SOME REASON, is presented to you hate filled schmucks, it must somehow be dismissed as fraudulent and you must demand more and more and more of him to prove who he is, because you JUST CANT BELIEVE he graduated Harvard. You JUST CANT BELIEVE he became POTUS. It all has to be a grand scheme, there's NO WAY he could have done all of this.


----------



## Stephanie

G.T. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the undertones of Race involved, whether it's onpurpose or not. Questioning every accomplishment he's had in his life as somehow fraudulent with no hard evidence to back any of it up.....you know....comes from somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such bullshit. People are Questioning THE OBAMA because NOBODY had heard of the man UNTIL HE RAN FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, "people" aren't questioning him. "People who didn't vote for him already and won't this time" are questioning him.
> 
> And nothing he's accomplished in life can be recognized by these people. Why?
> 
> He's got 2 books, was President of the Law review at Harvard, and was very active in his Chicago community. To say that nobody's ever heard of him and that his life is some huge secret is EXACTLY what I mean by the racial undertone. No matter what, FOR SOME REASON, is presented to you hate filled schmucks, it must somehow be dismissed as fraudulent and you must demand more and more and more of him to prove who he is, because you JUST CANT BELIEVE he graduated Harvard. You JUST CANT BELIEVE he became POTUS. It all has to be a grand scheme, there's NO WAY he could have done all of this.
Click to expand...


MORE Bullshit. I don't care he wrote some books, and was a community agitator.
So he went to Harvard, does that make him ABOVE the rest of us.
And the only SCHMUCKS I see are the ones WHO VOTED FOR this ugly man who has DIVIDED this country more than ANYONE IN THE HISTORY OF the country., as you lefties love to say..


----------



## mudwhistle

TheBrain said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'.
> 
> "Show me your papers!"
> Major Blackard, then just 19 years old, dug into his trousers in search of his wallet. He padded his jacket, but could not find his billfold.
> "Sir, I done left my wallet..." Blackard said. Before he could finish his sentence, the young man was posted against the brick wall, cuffed and taken to the St. Louis city jail. Unable to prove his identity, he would spend the next 21 days in a cramped, musty cell. That's where his older brother Matt found him, beaten and bloodied. Matt returned with Major's employer later that day, wallet and identification card in hand, to post bond.
> The year was 1899. Major Blackard was my great, great grandfathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Obama shouldn't have had to 'show his papers'
> 
> i think it is really really important to understand just how low and disgusting this has been and continues to be. has nothing changed in some circles since 1899?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the birthers are stupid to, but it sickens me that some of yall try to pin every little criticism of Obama on racism. That's lower than anything the birthers have done.
Click to expand...


I'm sure the thought crossed the Dem's minds that if the guy turned out to be a soup-sandwich they could always claim racism. That would quiet the weak-kneed RHINOs like McCain and Lindsey Gramnesty. 

It was a tossup between the unqualified former First Lady or the even less qualified former community-organizer. In the end it was the martyr with the most cash that won.


----------



## The Rabbi

Modbert said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I go get a passport or handgun carry permit I need to show proof I was born here.  Why not to be president?
> If I apply for a job they're going to ask me for my school transcript.  Why not for president?
> 
> Why does Obama feel he is above everyone else,* that the rules don't apply to him?*  And why do his supporters reiforce that, using the threat of racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I suddenly miss the rule where people are suppose to show their birth certificate and school transcripts in order to run for President? Mind showing me where that rule is?
> 
> You going to show us your GPA there Rabbi?
Click to expand...


If there is a question then the president must disclose every relevant document.  This is what McCain did.  Cover ups post Nixon are unacceptable.
Are you interviewing and hiring people?  Oh yeah, I don't want to work at a lemonade stand, junior.


----------



## KissMy

G.T. said:


> It's got the undertones of Race involved, whether it's onpurpose or not. Questioning every accomplishment he's had in his life as somehow fraudulent with no hard evidence to back any of it up.....you know....comes from somewhere.



Having Eric Holder force Fire, Police & others to dumb down test, lower scores & standards to get Blacks into powerful positions passing over way more qualified whites to fill "Affirmative Action quotas" is what drives this black de-legitimacy.


----------



## G.T.

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> such bullshit. People are Questioning THE OBAMA because NOBODY had heard of the man UNTIL HE RAN FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, "people" aren't questioning him. "People who didn't vote for him already and won't this time" are questioning him.
> 
> And nothing he's accomplished in life can be recognized by these people. Why?
> 
> He's got 2 books, was President of the Law review at Harvard, and was very active in his Chicago community. To say that nobody's ever heard of him and that his life is some huge secret is EXACTLY what I mean by the racial undertone. No matter what, FOR SOME REASON, is presented to you hate filled schmucks, it must somehow be dismissed as fraudulent and you must demand more and more and more of him to prove who he is, because you JUST CANT BELIEVE he graduated Harvard. You JUST CANT BELIEVE he became POTUS. It all has to be a grand scheme, there's NO WAY he could have done all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MORE Bullshit. I don't care he wrote some books, and was a community agitator.
> So he went to Harvard, does that make him ABOVE the rest of us.
> And the only SCHMUCKS I see are the ones WHO VOTED FOR this ugly man who has DIVIDED this country more than ANYONE IN HISTOTRY, as you lefties love to say..
Click to expand...


No, that ge graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard doesn't make him better than anyone. That's your own self esteem issues talking. 

We're talking about those who have to continuously *question* all he's accomplished in life as if he faked and cheated on it all. That's what we're talking about. 

And that you think he's more divisive than ANYONE IN HISTORY is more of this "this man HAS to be the WORST b/c I said so" stupid-fuck-shit. 

He's continued most of Bush's policies. Federal taxes are amongst the lowest they've EVER been. 

The guy's been pretty fucking moderate in terms of Governing. But YOU HAVE TO HATE HIM AND HE HAS TO BE THE WORST. 




Ask yourself why. 



It's because you're a small fucking person, that's why. How many perjoratives did you have to use in the post I just quoted to get across how BADLY you just CANT STAND him? You've never even met.


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> such bullshit. People are Questioning THE OBAMA because NOBODY had heard of the man UNTIL HE RAN FOR PRESIDENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, "people" aren't questioning him. "People who didn't vote for him already and won't this time" are questioning him.
> 
> And nothing he's accomplished in life can be recognized by these people. Why?
> 
> He's got 2 books, was President of the Law review at Harvard, and was very active in his Chicago community. To say that nobody's ever heard of him and that his life is some huge secret is EXACTLY what I mean by the racial undertone. No matter what, FOR SOME REASON, is presented to you hate filled schmucks, it must somehow be dismissed as fraudulent and you must demand more and more and more of him to prove who he is, because you JUST CANT BELIEVE he graduated Harvard. You JUST CANT BELIEVE he became POTUS. It all has to be a grand scheme, there's NO WAY he could have done all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MORE Bullshit. I don't care he wrote some books, and was a community agitator.
> So he went to Harvard, does that make him ABOVE the rest of us.
> And the only SCHMUCKS I see are the ones WHO VOTED FOR this ugly man who has DIVIDED this country more than ANYONE IN HISTORY OF the country., as you lefties love to say..
Click to expand...


And remember, Obama fucks with people.


----------



## Gadawg73

It is one thing to question the man's accomplishments, few as they are, his grades in college, his leadership as a Senator, or lack of.
But to concentrate and still focus on this birth issue and believe the insane myths associated with it all the while NOT condemning those that offer such BS is dishonest.
Anyone that now believes that there was ever any evidence to show Obama was NOT born in America and refuses to admit they were WRONG is not to be trusted as honest.


----------



## Flaylo

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the birthers are stupid to, but it sickens me that some of yall try to pin every little criticism of Obama on racism. That's lower than anything the birthers have done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's got the undertones of Race involved, whether it's onpurpose or not. Questioning every accomplishment he's had in his life as somehow fraudulent with no hard evidence to back any of it up.....you know....comes from somewhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> such bullshit. People are Questioning THE OBAMA because NOBODY had heard of the man UNTIL HE RAN FOR PRESIDENT.
Click to expand...


So thats reason to question his citizenship? Shut the fuck up you stupid fucking retarded, you nor none of the birthers have the right to question anyone's citizenship, post your fucking long form birth certificate dumbass, until you do I don't think you're an American.


----------



## G.T.

Gadawg73 said:


> It is one thing to question the man's accomplishments, few as they are, his grades in college, his leadership as a Senator, or lack of.
> But to concentrate and still focus on this birth issue and believe the insane myths associated with it all the while NOT condemning those that offer such BS is dishonest.
> Anyone that now believes that there was ever any evidence to show Obama was NOT born in America and refuses to admit they were WRONG is not to be trusted as honest.



Now that he's born in America, he must have had horrendous Grades and his Books could never have come from HIM. 

Argue his fucking policies, for once, Birthers, since you find him so detestable as a President. Lay off his tangible past, it wreaks of jealousy, bigotry, blind hatred, one or all of the above.


----------



## Gadawg73

The Rabbi said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I go get a passport or handgun carry permit I need to show proof I was born here.  Why not to be president?
> If I apply for a job they're going to ask me for my school transcript.  Why not for president?
> 
> Why does Obama feel he is above everyone else,* that the rules don't apply to him?*  And why do his supporters reiforce that, using the threat of racism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I suddenly miss the rule where people are suppose to show their birth certificate and school transcripts in order to run for President? Mind showing me where that rule is?
> 
> You going to show us your GPA there Rabbi?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If there is a question then the president must disclose every relevant document.  This is what McCain did.  Cover ups post Nixon are unacceptable.
> Are you interviewing and hiring people?  Oh yeah, I don't want to work at a lemonade stand, junior.
Click to expand...


You are comparing this to Nixon and Watergate?
"disclose every relevant document" 
The State of Hawaii VALIDATED his birth certificate, *THE RELEVANT DOCUMENT*, as original as long time ago.
There is NO BETTER evidence than that. What BETTER evidence is there than the independent government entity that is ordered by STATUTE to validate it?
Give it up. You lose. Admit it and move on.


----------



## Stephanie

G.T. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "people" aren't questioning him. "People who didn't vote for him already and won't this time" are questioning him.
> 
> And nothing he's accomplished in life can be recognized by these people. Why?
> 
> He's got 2 books, was President of the Law review at Harvard, and was very active in his Chicago community. To say that nobody's ever heard of him and that his life is some huge secret is EXACTLY what I mean by the racial undertone. No matter what, FOR SOME REASON, is presented to you hate filled schmucks, it must somehow be dismissed as fraudulent and you must demand more and more and more of him to prove who he is, because you JUST CANT BELIEVE he graduated Harvard. You JUST CANT BELIEVE he became POTUS. It all has to be a grand scheme, there's NO WAY he could have done all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE Bullshit. I don't care he wrote some books, and was a community agitator.
> So he went to Harvard, does that make him ABOVE the rest of us.
> And the only SCHMUCKS I see are the ones WHO VOTED FOR this ugly man who has DIVIDED this country more than ANYONE IN HISTOTRY, as you lefties love to say..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that ge graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard doesn't make him better than anyone. That's your own self esteem issues talking.
> 
> We're talking about those who have to continuously *question* all he's accomplished in life as if he faked and cheated on it all. That's what we're talking about.
> 
> And that you think he's more divisive than ANYONE IN HISTORY is more of this "this man HAS to be the WORST b/c I said so" stupid-fuck-shit.
> 
> He's continued most of Bush's policies. Federal taxes are amongst the lowest they've EVER been.
> 
> The guy's been pretty fucking moderate in terms of Governing. But YOU HAVE TO HATE HIM AND HE HAS TO BE THE WORST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself why.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're a small fucking person, that's why. How many perjoratives did you have to use in the post I just quoted to get across how BADLY you just CANT STAND him? You've never even met.
Click to expand...


whew...pull yer panties out of that bunch..and you are right, I can't stand him, just like a lot of people couldn't STAND BUSH, CLINTON, etc etc.

But too bad for you people, we aren't going to leave the Obama alone just because you all ACCUSE US OF BEING A RACIST. got it.


----------



## Gadawg73

G.T. said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one thing to question the man's accomplishments, few as they are, his grades in college, his leadership as a Senator, or lack of.
> But to concentrate and still focus on this birth issue and believe the insane myths associated with it all the while NOT condemning those that offer such BS is dishonest.
> Anyone that now believes that there was ever any evidence to show Obama was NOT born in America and refuses to admit they were WRONG is not to be trusted as honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's born in America, he must have had horrendous Grades and his Books could never have come from HIM.
> 
> Argue his fucking policies, for once, Birthers, since you find him so detestable as a President. Lay off his tangible past, it wreaks of jealousy, bigotry, blind hatred, one or all of the above.
Click to expand...


Funny how they mention McCain and McCain states without doubt Obama was born in Hawaii.

With kooks like this no wonder we can't elect fiscal conservatives and run this guy off. 
These clowns are stuck on STUPID and are eat up with the DUMBASS.


----------



## Gadawg73

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORE Bullshit. I don't care he wrote some books, and was a community agitator.
> So he went to Harvard, does that make him ABOVE the rest of us.
> And the only SCHMUCKS I see are the ones WHO VOTED FOR this ugly man who has DIVIDED this country more than ANYONE IN HISTOTRY, as you lefties love to say..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that ge graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard doesn't make him better than anyone. That's your own self esteem issues talking.
> 
> We're talking about those who have to continuously *question* all he's accomplished in life as if he faked and cheated on it all. That's what we're talking about.
> 
> And that you think he's more divisive than ANYONE IN HISTORY is more of this "this man HAS to be the WORST b/c I said so" stupid-fuck-shit.
> 
> He's continued most of Bush's policies. Federal taxes are amongst the lowest they've EVER been.
> 
> The guy's been pretty fucking moderate in terms of Governing. But YOU HAVE TO HATE HIM AND HE HAS TO BE THE WORST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself why.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're a small fucking person, that's why. How many perjoratives did you have to use in the post I just quoted to get across how BADLY you just CANT STAND him? You've never even met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whew...pull yer panties out of that bunch..and you are right, I can't stand him, just like a lot of people couldn't STAND BUSH, CLINTON, etc etc.
> 
> But too bad for you people, we aren't going to leave the Obama alone just because you all ACCUSE US OF BEING A RACIST. got it.
Click to expand...


Can you stand to be wrong?
Will you admit it?


----------



## G.T.

Stephanie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORE Bullshit. I don't care he wrote some books, and was a community agitator.
> So he went to Harvard, does that make him ABOVE the rest of us.
> And the only SCHMUCKS I see are the ones WHO VOTED FOR this ugly man who has DIVIDED this country more than ANYONE IN HISTOTRY, as you lefties love to say..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that ge graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard doesn't make him better than anyone. That's your own self esteem issues talking.
> 
> We're talking about those who have to continuously *question* all he's accomplished in life as if he faked and cheated on it all. That's what we're talking about.
> 
> And that you think he's more divisive than ANYONE IN HISTORY is more of this "this man HAS to be the WORST b/c I said so" stupid-fuck-shit.
> 
> He's continued most of Bush's policies. Federal taxes are amongst the lowest they've EVER been.
> 
> The guy's been pretty fucking moderate in terms of Governing. But YOU HAVE TO HATE HIM AND HE HAS TO BE THE WORST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself why.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're a small fucking person, that's why. How many perjoratives did you have to use in the post I just quoted to get across how BADLY you just CANT STAND him? You've never even met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> whew...pull yer panties out of that bunch..and you are right, I can't stand him, just like a lot of people couldn't STAND BUSH, CLINTON, etc etc.
> 
> But too bad for you people, we aren't going to leave the Obama alone just because you all ACCUSE US OF BEING A RACIST. got it.
Click to expand...


I don't give a fuck if you don't leave him alone. I'm just going to call you on the stuff that shouldn't matter and suggests clear alterior motives. When you go after inane bullshit instead of policies, you're just a blatant hater. 

Like calling him the most divisive EVER, simply b/c he attacks the opposition like ALL POLITICIANS EVER do. Like Reagan continuously mocked Liberals. No, THAT wasn't divisive, it's ONLY DIVISIVE if Obama does it. Reach much? Over-sensationalize much?

You might as well have a bib for all the foaming you do over Obama. 

Christ.


----------



## Stephanie

Gadawg73 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that ge graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard doesn't make him better than anyone. That's your own self esteem issues talking.
> 
> We're talking about those who have to continuously *question* all he's accomplished in life as if he faked and cheated on it all. That's what we're talking about.
> 
> And that you think he's more divisive than ANYONE IN HISTORY is more of this "this man HAS to be the WORST b/c I said so" stupid-fuck-shit.
> 
> He's continued most of Bush's policies. Federal taxes are amongst the lowest they've EVER been.
> 
> The guy's been pretty fucking moderate in terms of Governing. But YOU HAVE TO HATE HIM AND HE HAS TO BE THE WORST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself why.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're a small fucking person, that's why. How many perjoratives did you have to use in the post I just quoted to get across how BADLY you just CANT STAND him? You've never even met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whew...pull yer panties out of that bunch..and you are right, I can't stand him, just like a lot of people couldn't STAND BUSH, CLINTON, etc etc.
> 
> But too bad for you people, we aren't going to leave the Obama alone just because you all ACCUSE US OF BEING A RACIST. got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you stand to be wrong?
> Will you admit it?
Click to expand...


Haven't been wrong yet. I'll let you know when I am.


----------



## G.T.

Gadawg73 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one thing to question the man's accomplishments, few as they are, his grades in college, his leadership as a Senator, or lack of.
> But to concentrate and still focus on this birth issue and believe the insane myths associated with it all the while NOT condemning those that offer such BS is dishonest.
> Anyone that now believes that there was ever any evidence to show Obama was NOT born in America and refuses to admit they were WRONG is not to be trusted as honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's born in America, he must have had horrendous Grades and his Books could never have come from HIM.
> 
> Argue his fucking policies, for once, Birthers, since you find him so detestable as a President. Lay off his tangible past, it wreaks of jealousy, bigotry, blind hatred, one or all of the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how they mention McCain and McCain states without doubt Obama was born in Hawaii.
> 
> With kooks like this no wonder we can't elect fiscal conservatives and run this guy off.
> These clowns are stuck on STUPID and are eat up with the DUMBASS.
Click to expand...


If you heard Rush's show yesterday, you'd know why.

He so blatantly and knowingly feeds the retarded speculations while not believing a word of it himself, it's just sad.


----------



## Flaylo

G.T. said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one thing to question the man's accomplishments, few as they are, his grades in college, his leadership as a Senator, or lack of.
> But to concentrate and still focus on this birth issue and believe the insane myths associated with it all the while NOT condemning those that offer such BS is dishonest.
> Anyone that now believes that there was ever any evidence to show Obama was NOT born in America and refuses to admit they were WRONG is not to be trusted as honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's born in America, he must have had horrendous Grades and his Books could never have come from HIM.
> 
> Argue his fucking policies, for once, Birthers, since you find him so detestable as a President. Lay off his tangible past, it wreaks of jealousy, bigotry, blind hatred, one or all of the above.
Click to expand...


Don't argue with the retards, the one thing that pisses me off is when they try talking that race card shit when people call them out on their obvious racism, its as if they want to promote the perception that racism is a figment of the imagination of those who complain about it, unless its they that are doing the complaining.


----------



## washamericom

there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.

 so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.

he wouldn't have stepped into the ring if he didn't expect to get hit. he is a most controversial figure, which i actually like. it's what makes american politics fun, for ordinary citizens like me, and awesome forum owners like gunny, rich.


----------



## G.T.

washamericom said:


> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.



The immature team vs. team mentality instead of looking at everyone for who they are, not the letter behind their name, is what's wrong with our fucking discourse. It's why voters by majority don't even follow politics. It's immature "us vs. them" baby shit, and no information is any longer trustable without assuming a partisan "from my team" bend.


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, "people" aren't questioning him. "People who didn't vote for him already and won't this time" are questioning him.
> 
> And nothing he's accomplished in life can be recognized by these people. Why?
> 
> He's got 2 books, was President of the Law review at Harvard, and was very active in his Chicago community. To say that nobody's ever heard of him and that his life is some huge secret is EXACTLY what I mean by the racial undertone. No matter what, FOR SOME REASON, is presented to you hate filled schmucks, it must somehow be dismissed as fraudulent and you must demand more and more and more of him to prove who he is, because you JUST CANT BELIEVE he graduated Harvard. You JUST CANT BELIEVE he became POTUS. It all has to be a grand scheme, there's NO WAY he could have done all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE Bullshit. I don't care he wrote some books, and was a community agitator.
> So he went to Harvard, does that make him ABOVE the rest of us.
> And the only SCHMUCKS I see are the ones WHO VOTED FOR this ugly man who has DIVIDED this country more than ANYONE IN HISTOTRY, as you lefties love to say..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that ge graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard doesn't make him better than anyone. That's your own self esteem issues talking.
> 
> We're talking about those who have to continuously *question* all he's accomplished in life as if he faked and cheated on it all. That's what we're talking about.
> 
> And that you think he's more divisive than ANYONE IN HISTORY is more of this "this man HAS to be the WORST b/c I said so" stupid-fuck-shit.
> 
> He's continued most of Bush's policies. Federal taxes are amongst the lowest they've EVER been.
> 
> The guy's been pretty fucking moderate in terms of Governing. But YOU HAVE TO HATE HIM AND HE HAS TO BE THE WORST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself why.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're a small fucking person, that's why. How many perjoratives did you have to use in the post I just quoted to get across how BADLY you just CANT STAND him? You've never even met.
Click to expand...


I think it has more to do with the fact that he's not trustworthy. 

And the fact that he LOVES fucking with his critics.


----------



## Flaylo

washamericom said:


> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> he wouldn't have stepped into the ring if he didn't expect to get hit.



Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?


----------



## Flaylo

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> MORE Bullshit. I don't care he wrote some books, and was a community agitator.
> So he went to Harvard, does that make him ABOVE the rest of us.
> And the only SCHMUCKS I see are the ones WHO VOTED FOR this ugly man who has DIVIDED this country more than ANYONE IN HISTOTRY, as you lefties love to say..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that ge graduated Magna Cum Laude from Harvard doesn't make him better than anyone. That's your own self esteem issues talking.
> 
> We're talking about those who have to continuously *question* all he's accomplished in life as if he faked and cheated on it all. That's what we're talking about.
> 
> And that you think he's more divisive than ANYONE IN HISTORY is more of this "this man HAS to be the WORST b/c I said so" stupid-fuck-shit.
> 
> He's continued most of Bush's policies. Federal taxes are amongst the lowest they've EVER been.
> 
> The guy's been pretty fucking moderate in terms of Governing. But YOU HAVE TO HATE HIM AND HE HAS TO BE THE WORST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself why.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because you're a small fucking person, that's why. How many perjoratives did you have to use in the post I just quoted to get across how BADLY you just CANT STAND him? You've never even met.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the fact that he's not trustworthy.
> 
> And the fact that he LOVES fucking with his critics.
Click to expand...


Black people are never trustworthy, just say it.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> I think it has more to do with the fact that he's not trustworthy.
> 
> And the fact that he LOVES fucking with his critics.



Every politician ever has been untrustworthy. Thought that was common sense, but Obama gets special treatment somehow for his "untrustworthiness." 

Yea, it has everything to do with bigotry or partisanship. If he was a Republicans, all shoes would be on the other feet. Sad. Sad. Sad.


----------



## Gadawg73

Stephanie said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> whew...pull yer panties out of that bunch..and you are right, I can't stand him, just like a lot of people couldn't STAND BUSH, CLINTON, etc etc.
> 
> But too bad for you people, we aren't going to leave the Obama alone just because you all ACCUSE US OF BEING A RACIST. got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you stand to be wrong?
> Will you admit it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't been wrong yet. I'll let you know when I am.
Click to expand...


Should have known. Been hearing that answer for 35 years!


----------



## mudwhistle

Flaylo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is one thing to question the man's accomplishments, few as they are, his grades in college, his leadership as a Senator, or lack of.
> But to concentrate and still focus on this birth issue and believe the insane myths associated with it all the while NOT condemning those that offer such BS is dishonest.
> Anyone that now believes that there was ever any evidence to show Obama was NOT born in America and refuses to admit they were WRONG is not to be trusted as honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that he's born in America, he must have had horrendous Grades and his Books could never have come from HIM.
> 
> Argue his fucking policies, for once, Birthers, since you find him so detestable as a President. Lay off his tangible past, it wreaks of jealousy, bigotry, blind hatred, one or all of the above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't argue with the retards, the one thing that pisses me off is when they try talking that race card shit when people call them out on their obvious racism, its as if they want to promote the perception that racism is a figment of the imagination of those who complain about it, unless its they that are doing the complaining.
Click to expand...


Seems to me most of the time you and others ON THE LEFT are the ones contantly bringing up race.


----------



## Stephanie

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the fact that he's not trustworthy.
> 
> And the fact that he LOVES fucking with his critics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician ever has been untrustworthy. Thought that was common sense, but Obama gets special treatment somehow for his "untrustworthiness."
> 
> Yea, it has everything to do with bigotry or partisanship. If he was a Republicans, all shoes would be on the other feet. Sad. Sad. Sad.
Click to expand...


OMg, do you need a figgen tissue.
Obama is NOT being treated any MORE BADLY, than what Bush was treated.

Please give us a break.


----------



## washamericom

G.T. said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immature team vs. team mentality instead of looking at everyone for who they are, not the letter behind their name, is what's wrong with our fucking discourse. It's why voters by majority don't even follow politics. It's immature "us vs. them" baby shit, and no information is any longer trustable without assuming a partisan "from my team" bend.
Click to expand...


i don't think it's unreasonable gt. politics has been called a team sport from the beginning. sort of like dodgeball (many socialimplications). it integrates all of the elements of execution of the constitution, to what ever degree the team member chooses to be involved. it's personal and fun, and the big area is fair and protected by free speech. 

one could argue that the president saying i have so many important things to do so quit it... is immature. (oprah) there are millions of examples (campaign discourse). 
i guess the point is, no matter what names i am called, i'll do what i want, that seem fair to me this being a free country and all. my voice is just as legitimate as yours, no more, no less. like religion my political bent is presonal, only it's aired in a more open environment. in the end, conversation is healthy for the country.

i'm a good judge of character, and nothing you can say will change my opinion about obama right now... i like michelle obama though, a lot.


----------



## G.T.

I beg to differ, douche.


----------



## Truthmatters

How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?


----------



## Gadawg73

Truthmatters said:


> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?



Why in the hell should anyone question him?
He isn't black.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Flaylo said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> he wouldn't have stepped into the ring if he didn't expect to get hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
Click to expand...


Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
It's not about race ass wipe.


----------



## G.T.

washamericom said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The immature team vs. team mentality instead of looking at everyone for who they are, not the letter behind their name, is what's wrong with our fucking discourse. It's why voters by majority don't even follow politics. It's immature "us vs. them" baby shit, and no information is any longer trustable without assuming a partisan "from my team" bend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't think it's unreasonable gt. politics has been called a team sport from the beginning. sort of like dodgeball. it integrates all of the elements of execution of the constitution, to what ever degree the team member choose to involve. it's personal and fun, and the big area is fair and protected by free speech. one could argue that the president saying i have so many important things to do so quit it is immature. (oprah) there are millions of examples (campaign discourse).
> i guess the point is, no matter what names i am called, i'll do what i want, that seem fair to me this being a free country and all. my voice is just as legitimate as yours, no more, no less.
Click to expand...


I disagree that it's just as legitimate. 

I don't want to take your voice away, but I am free to dismiss it as unreasonable and illogical at my own whim, as all partisan voices are, to me. Why? You're unable to critically think through an issue without applying the predisposed partisan veneer. That's irrational, which leads me to the conclusion that yes, to me, your "voice" is less legitimate, to *me,* than an independant's voice is. I only trust the unaffiliated, and even them I have my doubts.


----------



## Stephanie

Gadawg73 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why in the hell should anyone question him?
> He isn't black.
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

G.T. said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the fact that he's not trustworthy.
> 
> And the fact that he LOVES fucking with his critics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician ever has been untrustworthy. Thought that was common sense, but Obama gets special treatment somehow for his "untrustworthiness."
> 
> Yea, it has everything to do with bigotry or partisanship. If he was a Republicans, all shoes would be on the other feet. Sad. Sad. Sad.
Click to expand...


I grow tired of liberal's excuses. 

"They all lie!!!"

What a Putz. 

You've learned to expect lying politicians and it shows. 

I expect them to be honest, and if I discover for sure that they have lied to me they lose my support forever. You might want to try that approach because this ain't working for you. It's why you keep electing these assholes all the time.


----------



## xsited1

Truthmatters said:


> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?



Because there was never any doubt that he was a US citizen.  Of course you remember Rathergate, don't you?

Killian documents controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Stephanie

Truthmatters said:


> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?



How many people accused him of STEALING AN ELECTION?


----------



## washamericom

G.T. said:


> I beg to differ, douche.



ouch.. good example. you preach maturaity, then barb your response. no matter what your political _bent_, it would be pointless and uninteresting without discussion. i have been repeatedly called racist for simply challenging a public elected officail. it's to the point where it has no meaning. did challenging president bush make the democrats skinheads ?  no.

i'm glad to have a place like this, to learn and express, without the sublime "mature" art of namecalling, like douche.

remember it's only because of people like me, that make it possible to put up with people like you.


----------



## G.T.

mudwhistle said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it has more to do with the fact that he's not trustworthy.
> 
> And the fact that he LOVES fucking with his critics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every politician ever has been untrustworthy. Thought that was common sense, but Obama gets special treatment somehow for his "untrustworthiness."
> 
> Yea, it has everything to do with bigotry or partisanship. If he was a Republicans, all shoes would be on the other feet. Sad. Sad. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grow tired of liberal's excuses.
> 
> "They all lie!!!"
> 
> What a Putz.
> 
> You've learned to expect and it shows.
> 
> I expect them to be honest, and if I discover for sure that they have lied to me they lose my support forever. You might want to try that approach because this ain't working for you. It's why you keep electing these assholes all the time.
Click to expand...


Umm, I think you don't have the knowledge to tell me what works for me and whom I've elected, so strong post.


----------



## G.T.

washamericom said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ, douche.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ouch
Click to expand...


that was not directed towards you.


----------



## TheBrain

Truthmatters said:


> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?



Hello again little child, perhaps you remember when the white guy named John McCain was questioned about his citizenship when running for President?

Have a nice day in school little one.


----------



## R.D.

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people accused him of STEALING AN ELECTION?
Click to expand...


White collar crime


----------



## Gadawg73

SFC Ollie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> he wouldn't have stepped into the ring if he didn't expect to get hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
Click to expand...


Ollie, it is not about race with you and most here. Everyone here knows that.
But believe me Ollie, it is about race to a lot of folks here in Georgia. 
"Hell no, I ain't forgettin" is alive and well in Georgia and all over the south.
Not the majority, a small minority but it motivates many here with anything and everything Obama.


----------



## Flaylo

SFC Ollie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> he wouldn't have stepped into the ring if he didn't expect to get hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
Click to expand...



fuck you old man and it is about race, the racist pieces of shit are in denial about their racism and have turned shit around to call others racist who call them on their bullshit? No other president was asked to show two fucking birth certificates, but now a black is in office and guess what, he has to show them, name me one fucking president before Obama that had had to do the same you dumbass old piece of shit?


----------



## Gadawg73

TheBrain said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again little child, perhaps you remember when the white guy named John McCain was questioned about his citizenship when running for President?
> 
> Have a nice day in school little one.
Click to expand...


And those that questioned McCain were also idiots.


----------



## Flaylo

xsited1 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was never any doubt that he was a US citizen.  Of course you remember Rathergate, don't you?
> 
> Killian documents controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


Why was there doubt that Obama wasn't American despite Congress affirming that he was? HE's BLack!!!!


----------



## TheBrain

Gadawg73 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ollie, it is not about race with you and most here. Everyone here knows that.
> But believe me Ollie, it is about race to a lot of folks here in Georgia.
> "Hell no, I ain't forgettin" is alive and well in Georgia and all over the south.
> Not the majority, a small minority but it motivates many here with anything and everything Obama.
Click to expand...


Of course there are SOME racists out there who hate Obama no matter what. But I can find plenty of examples of racists who will defend Obama no matter what as well. Or do you deny that ? It's just the nature of humans that some people are dumb shit racists. It doesn't mean that every legitimate concern about a black man is rooted in racism.


----------



## TheBrain

Gadawg73 said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again little child, perhaps you remember when the white guy named John McCain was questioned about his citizenship when running for President?
> 
> Have a nice day in school little one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those that questioned McCain were also idiots.
Click to expand...


I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.


----------



## mudwhistle

Stephanie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many people accused him of STEALING AN ELECTION?
Click to expand...


Bu...bu...but that's different. 

I'm simply amazed. 

This prick hides his long-form in lue of his BC for over 2 years. 

And finally, after he's badgered into releasing the fucker he's all of the sudden an honest man. 

These idiots are friggen hopeless.


----------



## Ravi

TheBrain said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again little child, perhaps you remember when the white guy named John McCain was questioned about his citizenship when running for President?
> 
> Have a nice day in school little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those that questioned McCain were also idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.
Click to expand...

Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.

Obama's, not.


----------



## bripat9643

Flaylo said:


> Why was there doubt that Obama wasn't American despite Congress affirming that he was? HE's BLack!!!!



When did Congress vote to declare Obama an American?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

TheBrain said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again little child, perhaps you remember when the white guy named John McCain was questioned about his citizenship when running for President?
> 
> Have a nice day in school little one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those that questioned McCain were also idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.
Click to expand...


The people who claim its about racism are just intellectually bankrupt and are as stupid as the birthers.


----------



## bripat9643

Ravi said:


> Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.
> 
> Obama's, not.



The issue has never been whether he's a citizen.  The issue is whether he is "natural born" as the Constitution specifies.  Until yesterday, that question wasn't answered.


----------



## Ravi

bripat9643 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.
> 
> Obama's, not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue has never been whether he's a citizen.  The issue is whether he is "natural born" as the Constitution specifies.  Until yesterday, that question wasn't answered.
Click to expand...

Yes, it was. Hawaii certified a couple of years ago that he was born in Hawaii.


----------



## washamericom

i'm not the only one who is still uneasy about obama's status. the whole thing is too contrived, and i still have a gut feeling about all of the scripted pagentry, and obam's gloating, something is hinkey, perhaps it's just me. the exact timelines of obama's entire life are coming into focus.


----------



## TheBrain

Ravi said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those that questioned McCain were also idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.
> 
> Obama's, not.
Click to expand...


Yeah, a couple differences though. McCain was born of TWO american parents, not just one, and McCain produced his proof of citizenship (IE Birth certificate) within weeks of the questions first arising , not years later after being hounded. There is quite a bit of truth to the adage that those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing.

Oh and to the poster earlier that said no other Presidential candidate has been so hounded about his citizenship before Obama, I beg to differ.  Here are some names for you to consider, obviously they are not as well known, since they LOST their election bids.

Christopher Schurmann 1896 Election
· Charles Evans Hughes 1916 Election
· George Romney 1968 Election
· Barry Goldwater 1964 Election
· Lowell Weicker 1980 Election
· Roger Calero 2004 and 2008


----------



## CountofTuscany

SFC Ollie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> he wouldn't have stepped into the ring if he didn't expect to get hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
Click to expand...


Don't even tell me they are starting to play the race card on this one?  This has nothing to do with race.  Camp Obama must really be running scared to pull that card out again. Amazing.


----------



## Flaylo

CountofTuscany said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't even tell me they are starting to play the race card on this one?  This has nothing to do with race.  Camp Obama must really be running scared to pull that card out again. Amazing.
Click to expand...


Its weird that the people who accuse blacks of playing the card are the same ones who think blacks are the most racist people in America?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

washamericom said:


> i'm not the only one who is still uneasy about obama's status. the whole thing is too contrived, and i still have a gut feeling about all of the scripted pagentry, and obam's gloating, something is hinkey, perhaps it's just me. the exact timelines of obama's entire life are coming into focus.



Dude does it really matter?  Eric Holder, the attorney general, will not prosecute any case about this.   The congress will not bring a bill to the floor about it.

just get over it man, move on, even if obama wasn't born here nothing is ever coming of it.

Our country is falling apart, bernake just basically gave a press conference yesterday saying the stock market is gonna tumble when QE2 ends, and people are talking about this subject still...its freaking ridiculous.


----------



## TheBrain

Ravi said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.
> 
> Obama's, not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue has never been whether he's a citizen.  The issue is whether he is "natural born" as the Constitution specifies.  Until yesterday, that question wasn't answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it was. Hawaii certified a couple of years ago that he was born in Hawaii.
Click to expand...


And you don't think anyone had any legitimate reasons to question the legitimacy of that document or to question the 3 year wait to see the long form? I mean I think the whole argument is stupid, but just to say that Obama hasn't brought some of this on himself by not being honest up front, is well dishonest.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Flaylo said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many people questioned Bush where his birth certificate was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because there was never any doubt that he was a US citizen.  Of course you remember Rathergate, don't you?
> 
> Killian documents controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was there doubt that Obama wasn't American despite Congress affirming that he was? HE's BLack!!!!
Click to expand...


When did Congress ever affirm he was? A vote was taken?


----------



## The Rabbi

Flaylo said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even tell me they are starting to play the race card on this one?  This has nothing to do with race.  Camp Obama must really be running scared to pull that card out again. Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its weird that the people who accuse blacks of playing the card are the same ones who think blacks are the most racist people in America?
Click to expand...


It isn't weird.  It's true.  Why did 97% of black voters back Obama?  Why does he stll enjoy support over 90% in the black community, despite the fact that they have experienced higher unemployment rates under Obama's tenure?


----------



## mal

peace...


----------



## TheBrain

Flaylo said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even tell me they are starting to play the race card on this one?  This has nothing to do with race.  Camp Obama must really be running scared to pull that card out again. Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its weird that the people who accuse blacks of playing the card are the same ones who think blacks are the most racist people in America?
Click to expand...


It's even weirder that some people want to pretend that black people can't be racists.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Flaylo said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even tell me they are starting to play the race card on this one?  This has nothing to do with race.  Camp Obama must really be running scared to pull that card out again. Amazing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its weird that the people who accuse blacks of playing the card are the same ones who think blacks are the most racist people in America?
Click to expand...


It's even weirder that you support this ridiculous pretense.


----------



## CountofTuscany

The Rabbi said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even tell me they are starting to play the race card on this one?  This has nothing to do with race.  Camp Obama must really be running scared to pull that card out again. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird that the people who accuse blacks of playing the card are the same ones who think blacks are the most racist people in America?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't weird.  It's true.  Why did 97% of black voters back Obama?  Why does he stll enjoy support over 90% in the black community, despite the fact that they have experienced higher unemployment rates under Obama's tenure?
Click to expand...


That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should really try to leave race out of your discussion, this has nothing to do with skin color.  I've never said all Kenyans are black, not even tried to imply it.  Of course there are people from Africa that are white.
> 
> 
> So, then why on the Long Form you have been touting as evidence for the last couple of weeks didn't the government worker change "Korean" to "Asian"?  Or German to "White"?  Or Portuguese to "Hispanic"?
> 
> Are you saying now that the long form you have been presenting is FAKE also?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, government workers to not change what the person wrote in the box, people self-identified and what they put there was accepted, whether it was "African", "Korean", "German", or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH I see all kenyans are told to put African as a racical identifier but when asked abour white kenyan it has nothing to do with race. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it didn't communicate that effectively, probably my fault, white Kenyans were told to put "White" and other Kenyans were told to put "African".
> 
> What I was trying to imply is that it's not about color of skin, it's about what the PARENT puts down the the worksheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Face it, government workers to not change what the person wrote in the box, people self-identified and what they put there was accepted, whether it was "African", "Korean", "German", or "Portuguese".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 60;'s in America Korean Japense was an acceptedablr racial Identifer African was not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks to Boedicca for the source:
> 
> "Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".
> 
> Vital Statistics of the United States 1961, Page 231​
> 
> "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" are not listed.  So is the long form you have been displaying and supporting now fake?  Is WND part of the conspiracy now because they are putting up fake birth certificates?
> 
> 
> And yes "African" was an acceptable identifier, that's what a parent put on the paperwork and that's what Hawaii accepted.  Hence it was acceptable.
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Trying to win an argument 




> And yes "African" was an acceptable identifier, that's what a parent put on the paperwork and that's what Hawaii accepted.  Hence it was acceptable.



From the source you thanks Boedicca for providing



> Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".


No I don't believe I see the word African as a racial Identifier. No not in America in the 60's African was not a racial identifier, It wasn't until the mid 80's that I first heard it used as one.
 Thanks.


----------



## Ravi

TheBrain said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.
> 
> Obama's, not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a couple differences though. McCain was born of TWO american parents, not just one, and McCain produced his proof of citizenship (IE Birth certificate) within weeks of the questions first arising , not years later after being hounded. There is quite a bit of truth to the adage that those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing.
> 
> Oh and to the poster earlier that said no other Presidential candidate has been so hounded about his citizenship before Obama, I beg to differ.  Here are some names for you to consider, obviously they are not as well known, since they LOST their election bids.
> 
> Christopher Schurmann 1896 Election
> · Charles Evans Hughes 1916 Election
> · George Romney 1968 Election
> · Barry Goldwater 1964 Election
> · Lowell Weicker 1980 Election
> · Roger Calero 2004 and 2008
Click to expand...

Again, Obama provided his birth certificate a couple of years ago.


----------



## Ravi

TheBrain said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue has never been whether he's a citizen.  The issue is whether he is "natural born" as the Constitution specifies.  Until yesterday, that question wasn't answered.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was. Hawaii certified a couple of years ago that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> And you don't think anyone had any legitimate reasons* to question the legitimacy of that document or to question the 3 year wait to see the long form? I mean I think the whole argument is stupid, but just to say that Obama hasn't brought some of this on himself by not being honest up front, is well dishonest.
Click to expand...

No, they didn't. If they want to sue the state of Hawaii for fraud they could have. But they didn't.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> This is so stupid.
> 
> So Obama's mother apparently wrote African as race and the rightwingloon birfers are still melting down.
> 
> I am sorry he released the long form. The short form already proved he was an American.
> 
> The bullies won.



box 21 theirs a problem.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Flaylo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you old man and it is about race, the racist pieces of shit are in denial about their racism and have turned shit around to call others racist who call them on their bullshit? No other president was asked to show two fucking birth certificates, but now a black is in office and guess what, he has to show them, name me one fucking president before Obama that had had to do the same you dumbass old piece of shit?
Click to expand...


Name one president who refused to make his documentation public.....
Face it dickwad, today everyone wants to know everything. Which may be why we don't get better quality people running for office.
But you go ahead and keep believing that the majority of the people are racists. We know who the real racists are on this board and they are in the vast minority. You may be one of them. There are about 3 others from each side that I can think of off the top of my head. That makes it less than 10 racist fucks. Damn you are in terrible company....


----------



## Flaylo

CountofTuscany said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird that the people who accuse blacks of playing the card are the same ones who think blacks are the most racist people in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't weird.  It's true.  Why did 97% of black voters back Obama?  Why does he stll enjoy support over 90% in the black community, despite the fact that they have experienced higher unemployment rates under Obama's tenure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?
Click to expand...


Because he is black and says he is black, my father is black and my mother is white European too and I also identify as black.


----------



## TheBrain

Ravi said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.
> 
> Obama's, not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a couple differences though. McCain was born of TWO american parents, not just one, and McCain produced his proof of citizenship (IE Birth certificate) within weeks of the questions first arising , not years later after being hounded. There is quite a bit of truth to the adage that those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing.
> 
> Oh and to the poster earlier that said no other Presidential candidate has been so hounded about his citizenship before Obama, I beg to differ.  Here are some names for you to consider, obviously they are not as well known, since they LOST their election bids.
> 
> Christopher Schurmann 1896 Election
> · Charles Evans Hughes 1916 Election
> · George Romney 1968 Election
> · Barry Goldwater 1964 Election
> · Lowell Weicker 1980 Election
> · Roger Calero 2004 and 2008
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, Obama provided his birth certificate a couple of years ago.
Click to expand...


No, he produced a certificate of live birth, one that was surrounded by questions I might add. 

I am amazed at how people in this country are so eager to see their "heroes" as infallible.  It's an astounding phenomenon.  Just because you agree with a guy politically does not mean he doesn't handle some things wrong. No more so than believing everything a guy does is wrong just because you disagree with him politically.


----------



## boedicca

CountofTuscany said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its weird that the people who accuse blacks of playing the card are the same ones who think blacks are the most racist people in America?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't weird.  It's true.  Why did 97% of black voters back Obama?  Why does he stll enjoy support over 90% in the black community, despite the fact that they have experienced higher unemployment rates under Obama's tenure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?
Click to expand...



I don't think it's weird.    Black voters have a very justified sense of pride in seeing Obama elected.   It's natural that they would support him.    It's also sad to see him let them down - and support has  dropped a bit.

Obama Approval Slips Among Blacks, Hispanics in March


----------



## Flaylo

SFC Ollie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you old man and it is about race, the racist pieces of shit are in denial about their racism and have turned shit around to call others racist who call them on their bullshit? No other president was asked to show two fucking birth certificates, but now a black is in office and guess what, he has to show them, name me one fucking president before Obama that had had to do the same you dumbass old piece of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one president who refused to make his documentation public.....
> Face it dickwad, today everyone wants to know everything. Which may be why we don't get better quality people running for office.
> But you go ahead and keep believing that the majority of the people are racists. We know who the real racists are on this board and they are in the vast minority. You may be one of them. There are about 3 others from each side that I can think of off the top of my head. That makes it less than 10 racist fucks. Damn you are in terrible company....
Click to expand...


No dickwad, name me one president who has had to present two fucking birth certificates and your dumb old ass forgets that Obama did make his birth certificate public already, but the racist birther trash wasn't satisfied.


----------



## NYcarbineer

So I guess when many of us scoffed at all the birthers who said that all the president has to do is produce the long form and that will be the end of it...

...we pretty much nailed it.


----------



## rightwinger

SFC Ollie said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it only dumb fuck racists like you ever bring up white vs black BS?
> It's not about race ass wipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you old man and it is about race, the racist pieces of shit are in denial about their racism and have turned shit around to call others racist who call them on their bullshit? No other president was asked to show two fucking birth certificates, but now a black is in office and guess what, he has to show them, name me one fucking president before Obama that had had to do the same you dumbass old piece of shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name one president who refused to make his documentation public.....
> Face it dickwad, today everyone wants to know everything. Which may be why we don't get better quality people running for office.
> But you go ahead and keep believing that the majority of the people are racists. We know who the real racists are on this board and they are in the vast minority. You may be one of them. There are about 3 others from each side that I can think of off the top of my head. That makes it less than 10 racist fucks. Damn you are in terrible company....
Click to expand...


President Obama made his documentation public three years ago and it was certified by the State of Hawaii. What relevant information did you learn from the long form COLB that wasn't provided on the certified short form?


----------



## Ravi

TheBrain said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a couple differences though. McCain was born of TWO american parents, not just one, and McCain produced his proof of citizenship (IE Birth certificate) within weeks of the questions first arising , not years later after being hounded. There is quite a bit of truth to the adage that those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing.
> 
> Oh and to the poster earlier that said no other Presidential candidate has been so hounded about his citizenship before Obama, I beg to differ.  Here are some names for you to consider, obviously they are not as well known, since they LOST their election bids.
> 
> Christopher Schurmann 1896 Election
> · Charles Evans Hughes 1916 Election
> · George Romney 1968 Election
> · Barry Goldwater 1964 Election
> · Lowell Weicker 1980 Election
> · Roger Calero 2004 and 2008
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Obama provided his birth certificate a couple of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he produced a certificate of live birth, one that was surrounded by questions I might add.
> 
> I am amazed at how people in this country are so eager to see their "heroes" as infallible.  It's an astounding phenomenon.  Just because you agree with a guy politically does not mean he doesn't handle some things wrong. No more so than believing everything a guy does is wrong just because you disagree with him politically.
Click to expand...

He released a document that was certified by the state of Hawaii as being proof of his citizenship.


----------



## TheBrain

Ravi said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was. Hawaii certified a couple of years ago that he was born in Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> And you don't think anyone had any legitimate reasons* to question the legitimacy of that document or to question the 3 year wait to see the long form? I mean I think the whole argument is stupid, but just to say that Obama hasn't brought some of this on himself by not being honest up front, is well dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they didn't. If they want to sue the state of Hawaii for fraud they could have. But they didn't.
Click to expand...



No they couldn't have. A) Who would have had standing to sue B) States have immunity from most such suits. 

Also, I don't think most people believe it was the state who perpetuated any such fraud anyway.


----------



## Ravi

NYcarbineer said:


> So I guess when many of us scoffed at all the birthers who said that all the president has to do is produce the long form and that will be the end of it...
> 
> ...we pretty much nailed it.


They're still waiting for the video of the birth.


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> So I guess when many of us scoffed at all the birthers who said that all the president has to do is produce the long form and that will be the end of it...
> 
> ...we pretty much nailed it.



Just feeding the trolls.....

When you treat idiots as anything other than idiots, you should expect more of this


----------



## Flaylo

TheBrain said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a couple differences though. McCain was born of TWO american parents, not just one, and McCain produced his proof of citizenship (IE Birth certificate) within weeks of the questions first arising , not years later after being hounded. There is quite a bit of truth to the adage that those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing.
> 
> Oh and to the poster earlier that said no other Presidential candidate has been so hounded about his citizenship before Obama, I beg to differ.  Here are some names for you to consider, obviously they are not as well known, since they LOST their election bids.
> 
> Christopher Schurmann 1896 Election
> · Charles Evans Hughes 1916 Election
> · George Romney 1968 Election
> · Barry Goldwater 1964 Election
> · Lowell Weicker 1980 Election
> · Roger Calero 2004 and 2008
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Obama provided his birth certificate a couple of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he produced a certificate of live birth, one that was surrounded by questions I might add.
> 
> I am amazed at how people in this country are so eager to see their "heroes" as infallible.  It's an astounding phenomenon.  Just because you agree with a guy politically does not mean he doesn't handle some things wrong. No more so than believing everything a guy does is wrong just because you disagree with him politically.
Click to expand...



There was nothing questionable about his birth certificate dickwad, it had a seal and serial number on it, you birther retards were just reaching looking for anything like you shitheads are doing now.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those that questioned McCain were also idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people who claim its about racism are just intellectually bankrupt and are as stupid as the birthers.
Click to expand...


I think John King on CNN got it right when he said there's a small 'piece of the pie' here who are those who can't deal with a black man being elected president.  

I think the better explanation came from Rachel Maddow yesterday when she went through all the ways the birther conspiracy was a source of financial gain for various interests and individuals.


----------



## TheBrain

Flaylo said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you old man and it is about race, the racist pieces of shit are in denial about their racism and have turned shit around to call others racist who call them on their bullshit? No other president was asked to show two fucking birth certificates, but now a black is in office and guess what, he has to show them, name me one fucking president before Obama that had had to do the same you dumbass old piece of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one president who refused to make his documentation public.....
> Face it dickwad, today everyone wants to know everything. Which may be why we don't get better quality people running for office.
> But you go ahead and keep believing that the majority of the people are racists. We know who the real racists are on this board and they are in the vast minority. You may be one of them. There are about 3 others from each side that I can think of off the top of my head. That makes it less than 10 racist fucks. Damn you are in terrible company....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dickwad, name me one president who has had to present two fucking birth certificates and your dumb old ass forgets that Obama did make his birth certificate public already, but the racist birther trash wasn't satisfied.
Click to expand...


Is there ANY reason, other than Obama is black, why you're getting so upset over this? You're clearly a racist. So maybe you should stop calling others racists.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Flaylo said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't weird.  It's true.  Why did 97% of black voters back Obama?  Why does he stll enjoy support over 90% in the black community, despite the fact that they have experienced higher unemployment rates under Obama's tenure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he is black and says he is black, my father is black and my mother is white European too and I also identify as black.
Click to expand...


Interesting. Not proud of your white heritage?


----------



## jillian

Momanohedhunter said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momanohedhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was all planned out a long time ago. He knew he would win, I mean come on McCain, Who couldn't beat him ? Any way, I think that he knew after his first four years a second term would be tough after the American people caught wind of who he really was and what he was about, so he came up with the birth certificate thing so he can have evidence that racism is what removed him from office and not his handling of the Presidential duties. This is nothing more then legacy protection. When he loses, Sharpton and Jackson will sat it was because the Klan turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another bullshit conspiracy theory without any evidence to back it up, you turds wouldn't shut the fuck up for years, constantly talking shit about his birth certificate, now you dipshits look real dumb because you can't get around the fact that its no coincidence that the first black president is also the only one who had a movement of crazed people demanding his birth certificate and now his educational records. None of the presidents before was asked to do such, so why now? RACE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every President has a conspiracy that follows them around for the rest of there lives. Mostly, they are entertaining, and that is all that they usually amount to. Like the war for oil.
Click to expand...


yeah, nuthin' to that one.

nothing to see here. just keep moving.


----------



## TheBrain

Flaylo said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Obama provided his birth certificate a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he produced a certificate of live birth, one that was surrounded by questions I might add.
> 
> I am amazed at how people in this country are so eager to see their "heroes" as infallible.  It's an astounding phenomenon.  Just because you agree with a guy politically does not mean he doesn't handle some things wrong. No more so than believing everything a guy does is wrong just because you disagree with him politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing questionable about his birth certificate dickwad, it had a seal and serial number on it, you birther retards were just reaching looking for anything like you shitheads are doing now.
Click to expand...


I don't agree with the birthers in any way shape or form fool. I have always believed Obama is a citizen. I also believe you're a racist incapable of rational discussion.


----------



## Bosun

Synthaholic said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put out the same birth certificate that would have been accepted from any other president.  In fact, Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption" to have Hawaii release that birth certificate.  Basically, Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  Now, go ahead and explain why it wasn't about "race". G'day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Man. He brought this all on himself the whole time preaching Transparency, while hiding a good part of his past. Probably with good reason. He should have been vetted during Primary Season and wasn't. Why is that??? For me personally, it has nothing to do with Race, and everything to do with trust and reliability, and Honor, let's not forget Honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, he hid that valid and legal BC in plain sight over two years ago.
> 
> Didn't know you were a birther, Intense.
Click to expand...

many of us were/not are birthers..  we just could not figure out why obamanation was so hard headed.  i figure that once a saul alinskyist community agitator, always one....  obummer is a very manipulative narcassist.  he is stuck on himself and his saul alinsky thought process....   he is skipping down the road screwing the pooch.....


----------



## jillian

CountofTuscany said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is black and says he is black, my father is black and my mother is white European too and I also identify as black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. Not proud of your white heritage?
Click to expand...


right or wrong, anyone with black blood has been considered black, historically. it goes witht what you see when you look at someone. if he's got the president's coloring, i'd suggest that if you saw him, you wouldn't say he's biracial, but you'd identify him as a black man.


----------



## Flaylo

CountofTuscany said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is black and says he is black, my father is black and my mother is white European too and I also identify as black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting. Not proud of your white heritage?
Click to expand...


I love both my mother and father but I identify as black you moron and my mother and father raised me as black, not German-Polish.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

NYcarbineer said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people who claim its about racism are just intellectually bankrupt and are as stupid as the birthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think John King on CNN got it right when he said there's a small 'piece of the pie' here who are those who can't deal with a black man being elected president.
> 
> I think the better explanation came from Rachel Maddow yesterday when she went through all the ways the birther conspiracy was a source of financial gain for various interests and individuals.
Click to expand...


Sure there are small amounts of racists in every group but the majority of this stupid crap isn't about obama's race as so many are quick to claim.  Its was an easy avenue of attack for those that don't like his policies and ideals....i still think it was an intellectually bankrupt way to attack obama, considering his record gives those who oppose him plenty of ammo, but even so those calling it out as racist are just as bad as the birthers.

And i'm sure trump will write a book on his "exploits and adventures in investigating obama" which fits right into what maddow said.

People who assume that birthers are racists should look in the mirror and ask "why do I automatically assume they are racist because obama is black, do I actually have a prejudice against non-black people?"


----------



## NYcarbineer

Ravi said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess when many of us scoffed at all the birthers who said that all the president has to do is produce the long form and that will be the end of it...
> 
> ...we pretty much nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> They're still waiting for the video of the birth.
Click to expand...


The Right is caught here in one of the worst cases of the trap they always set for themselves with their commandment to never admit they're wrong.  About anything.

Now, they are left in the ridiculous position of having to deny the very proof that they demanded to see.


----------



## CountofTuscany

boedicca said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't weird.  It's true.  Why did 97% of black voters back Obama?  Why does he stll enjoy support over 90% in the black community, despite the fact that they have experienced higher unemployment rates under Obama's tenure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's weird.    Black voters have a very justified sense of pride in seeing Obama elected.   It's natural that they would support him.    It's also sad to see him let them down - and support has  dropped a bit.
> 
> Obama Approval Slips Among Blacks, Hispanics in March
Click to expand...

And I understand that. But imagine the uproar if a white candidate campaigned on returning whites to the whitehouse. Or if whites started to take pride in a candidate because he is white.


----------



## SFC Ollie

rightwinger said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you old man and it is about race, the racist pieces of shit are in denial about their racism and have turned shit around to call others racist who call them on their bullshit? No other president was asked to show two fucking birth certificates, but now a black is in office and guess what, he has to show them, name me one fucking president before Obama that had had to do the same you dumbass old piece of shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name one president who refused to make his documentation public.....
> Face it dickwad, today everyone wants to know everything. Which may be why we don't get better quality people running for office.
> But you go ahead and keep believing that the majority of the people are racists. We know who the real racists are on this board and they are in the vast minority. You may be one of them. There are about 3 others from each side that I can think of off the top of my head. That makes it less than 10 racist fucks. Damn you are in terrible company....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama made his documentation public three years ago and it was certified by the State of Hawaii. What relevant information did you learn from the long form COLB that wasn't provided on the certified short form?
Click to expand...


I learned that I was wrong in my guess that it would show he was a Bastard. Though I still think he is.... I've always said he was born in Hawaii.....


----------



## jillian

Bosun said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Man. He brought this all on himself the whole time preaching Transparency, while hiding a good part of his past. Probably with good reason. He should have been vetted during Primary Season and wasn't. Why is that??? For me personally, it has nothing to do with Race, and everything to do with trust and reliability, and Honor, let's not forget Honor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he hid that valid and legal BC in plain sight over two years ago.
> 
> Didn't know you were a birther, Intense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> many of us were/not are birthers..  we just could not figure out why obamanation was so hard headed.  i figure that once a saul alinskyist community agitator, always one....  obummer is a very manipulative narcassist.  he is stuck on himself and his saul alinsky thought process....   he is skipping down the road screwing the pooch.....
Click to expand...


yah... someone who calls president obama "obamanation" isn't a birfer... he just has "questions". just like certain other posters aren't birfers, but go through the entire birfer song and dance. 

and if i believe that, you have a bridge in brooklyn to sell me, right?


----------



## Flaylo

TheBrain said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he produced a certificate of live birth, one that was surrounded by questions I might add.
> 
> I am amazed at how people in this country are so eager to see their "heroes" as infallible.  It's an astounding phenomenon.  Just because you agree with a guy politically does not mean he doesn't handle some things wrong. No more so than believing everything a guy does is wrong just because you disagree with him politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing questionable about his birth certificate dickwad, it had a seal and serial number on it, you birther retards were just reaching looking for anything like you shitheads are doing now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't agree with the birthers in any way shape or form fool. I have always believed Obama is a citizen. I also believe you're a racist incapable of rational discussion.
Click to expand...


I'm a racist for calling racist pieces of shit racist? Cool with me dickwad because you can't find a thing I said that was racist.


----------



## boedicca

The delay is likely due to Obama wanting it as a distraction from his actual performance in office.

There is also a chance that the real issue is his legal name.   At one point in his life, his name was changed to Barry Sotero.   If his name was legally changed in the U.S., and never changed back, that would be an odd circumstance - but more political instead of legal.

He morphed back into Obama in order to identify more closely with the black community.  Suddenly becoming "Indonesian" may not resonate as well.


----------



## MarcATL

NYcarbineer said:


> The Right is caught here in one of the worst cases of the trap they always set for themselves with their commandment to never admit they're wrong.  About anything.
> 
> Now, they are left in the ridiculous position of having to deny the very proof that they demanded to see.



That's the bottom line of the story.


----------



## jillian

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one president who refused to make his documentation public.....
> Face it dickwad, today everyone wants to know everything. Which may be why we don't get better quality people running for office.
> But you go ahead and keep believing that the majority of the people are racists. We know who the real racists are on this board and they are in the vast minority. You may be one of them. There are about 3 others from each side that I can think of off the top of my head. That makes it less than 10 racist fucks. Damn you are in terrible company....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama made his documentation public three years ago and it was certified by the State of Hawaii. What relevant information did you learn from the long form COLB that wasn't provided on the certified short form?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned that I was wrong in my guess that it would show he was a Bastard. Though I still think he is.... I've always said he was born in Hawaii.....
Click to expand...


and if he were illegitimate? and didn't want people to know?

that's a problem for you?


----------



## Flaylo

SFC Ollie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name one president who refused to make his documentation public.....
> Face it dickwad, today everyone wants to know everything. Which may be why we don't get better quality people running for office.
> But you go ahead and keep believing that the majority of the people are racists. We know who the real racists are on this board and they are in the vast minority. You may be one of them. There are about 3 others from each side that I can think of off the top of my head. That makes it less than 10 racist fucks. Damn you are in terrible company....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama made his documentation public three years ago and it was certified by the State of Hawaii. What relevant information did you learn from the long form COLB that wasn't provided on the certified short form?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I learned that I was wrong in my guess that it would show he was a Bastard. Though I still think he is.... I've always said he was born in Hawaii.....
Click to expand...

 Sick piece of geriatic old shit.


----------



## CountofTuscany

Flaylo said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he is black and says he is black, my father is black and my mother is white European too and I also identify as black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Not proud of your white heritage?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love both my mother and father but I identify as black you moron and my mother and father raised me as black, not German-Polish.
Click to expand...


You seem like a black racist to me. Just how does one get raised as black? I know I was never raised as white? See, it's jokers like you who continue to raise the differences of race. Then you bitch when someone else says there is a difference.


----------



## NYcarbineer

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people who claim its about racism are just intellectually bankrupt and are as stupid as the birthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think John King on CNN got it right when he said there's a small 'piece of the pie' here who are those who can't deal with a black man being elected president.
> 
> I think the better explanation came from Rachel Maddow yesterday when she went through all the ways the birther conspiracy was a source of financial gain for various interests and individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure there are small amounts of racists in every group but the majority of this stupid crap isn't about obama's race as so many are quick to claim.  Its was an easy avenue of attack for those that don't like his policies and ideals....i still think it was an intellectually bankrupt way to attack obama, considering his record gives those who oppose him plenty of ammo, but even so those calling it out as racist are just as bad as the birthers.
> 
> And i'm sure trump will write a book on his "exploits and adventures in investigating obama" which fits right into what maddow said.
> 
> People who assume that birthers are racists should look in the mirror and ask "why do I automatically assume they are racist because obama is black, do I actually have a prejudice against non-black people?"
Click to expand...


Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.

You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]


----------



## Flaylo

CountofTuscany said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Not proud of your white heritage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both my mother and father but I identify as black you moron and my mother and father raised me as black, not German-Polish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem like a black racist to me. Just how does one get raised as black? I know I was never raised as white? See, it's jokers like you who continue to raise the differences of race. Then you bitch when someone else says there is a difference.
Click to expand...



My mother is white and you're calling me a black racist? Fuck off. My parents have both call me black since as far back as I can remember, me and my siblings were never raised as half anything and we all look no different than any other lighter skinned black Americans. If you have a problem with me not identifying as biracial thats your fucking problem, not mine.


----------



## jillian

NYcarbineer said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think John King on CNN got it right when he said there's a small 'piece of the pie' here who are those who can't deal with a black man being elected president.
> 
> I think the better explanation came from Rachel Maddow yesterday when she went through all the ways the birther conspiracy was a source of financial gain for various interests and individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are small amounts of racists in every group but the majority of this stupid crap isn't about obama's race as so many are quick to claim.  Its was an easy avenue of attack for those that don't like his policies and ideals....i still think it was an intellectually bankrupt way to attack obama, considering his record gives those who oppose him plenty of ammo, but even so those calling it out as racist are just as bad as the birthers.
> 
> And i'm sure trump will write a book on his "exploits and adventures in investigating obama" which fits right into what maddow said.
> 
> People who assume that birthers are racists should look in the mirror and ask "why do I automatically assume they are racist because obama is black, do I actually have a prejudice against non-black people?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
Click to expand...


that's because they aren't "race card players". just because an observation is upsetting doesn't make it untrue. and if they weren't playing this BS with the first black president, then maybe the racial aspect wouldn't be so apparent.... as proven by trump's cute little segway. 

and sorry, bigreb, this post  of yours proves why i think he should have told all y'all to pound salt.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3580602-post1532.html


----------



## TheBrain

Flaylo said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was nothing questionable about his birth certificate dickwad, it had a seal and serial number on it, you birther retards were just reaching looking for anything like you shitheads are doing now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with the birthers in any way shape or form fool. I have always believed Obama is a citizen. I also believe you're a racist incapable of rational discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a racist for calling racist pieces of shit racist? Cool with me dickwad because you can't find a thing I said that was racist.
Click to expand...


You've done a lot more to show you're a racist than I have to show I'm a "birther" yet you had no problem calling me one, but get upset at being called a racist?


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bosun said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Man. He brought this all on himself the whole time preaching Transparency, while hiding a good part of his past. Probably with good reason. He should have been vetted during Primary Season and wasn't. Why is that??? For me personally, it has nothing to do with Race, and everything to do with trust and reliability, and Honor, let's not forget Honor.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, he hid that valid and legal BC in plain sight over two years ago.
> 
> Didn't know you were a birther, Intense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> many of us were/not are birthers..  we just could not figure out why obamanation was so hard headed.  i figure that once a saul alinskyist community agitator, always one....  obummer is a very manipulative narcassist.  he is stuck on himself and his saul alinsky thought process....   he is skipping down the road screwing the pooch.....
Click to expand...


That view is based on the false premise that the so-called long form was necessary and proper proof.  That false premise was concocted by the birthers themselves.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

NYcarbineer said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think John King on CNN got it right when he said there's a small 'piece of the pie' here who are those who can't deal with a black man being elected president.
> 
> I think the better explanation came from Rachel Maddow yesterday when she went through all the ways the birther conspiracy was a source of financial gain for various interests and individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are small amounts of racists in every group but the majority of this stupid crap isn't about obama's race as so many are quick to claim.  Its was an easy avenue of attack for those that don't like his policies and ideals....i still think it was an intellectually bankrupt way to attack obama, considering his record gives those who oppose him plenty of ammo, but even so those calling it out as racist are just as bad as the birthers.
> 
> And i'm sure trump will write a book on his "exploits and adventures in investigating obama" which fits right into what maddow said.
> 
> People who assume that birthers are racists should look in the mirror and ask "why do I automatically assume they are racist because obama is black, do I actually have a prejudice against non-black people?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
Click to expand...


Yeah I see how that conclusion is made.

If Obama's grades were bad as trump claims (without any proof that i've seen) and still got into harvard then its a legit question.   However, if obama's grades were good as i suspect then it just sounds like a baseless attack on affirmative action and a baseless smear of Obama....not that I agree with institutional racism such as affirmative action but still, its a bad and stupid way to go at the issue.


----------



## Flaylo

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> [/url]



Shut the fuck up flaggot, the south lost and the short form Obama released wasn't a scam it reflects the same shit written on the longform.


----------



## Flaylo

TheBrain said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with the birthers in any way shape or form fool. I have always believed Obama is a citizen. I also believe you're a racist incapable of rational discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a racist for calling racist pieces of shit racist? Cool with me dickwad because you can't find a thing I said that was racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've done a lot more to show your a racist than I have to show I'm a "birther" yet you had no problem calling me one, but get upset at being called a racist?
Click to expand...


What did I say that was racist, put up or shut the fuck up, your claims are bullshit.


----------



## jillian

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are small amounts of racists in every group but the majority of this stupid crap isn't about obama's race as so many are quick to claim.  Its was an easy avenue of attack for those that don't like his policies and ideals....i still think it was an intellectually bankrupt way to attack obama, considering his record gives those who oppose him plenty of ammo, but even so those calling it out as racist are just as bad as the birthers.
> 
> And i'm sure trump will write a book on his "exploits and adventures in investigating obama" which fits right into what maddow said.
> 
> People who assume that birthers are racists should look in the mirror and ask "why do I automatically assume they are racist because obama is black, do I actually have a prejudice against non-black people?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I see how that conclusion is made.
> 
> If Obama's grades were bad as trump claims (without any proof that i've seen) and still got into harvard then its a legit question.   However, if obama's grades were good as i suspect then it just sounds like a baseless attack on affirmative action and a baseless smear of Obama....not that I agree with institutional racism such as affirmative action but still, its a bad and stupid way to go at the issue.
Click to expand...


see, you're going too far into the analysis. the fact that he went from birfer to schooler speaks volumes. the implication is that he scammed his way into college because, of course, the black guy couldn't have earned his way in. right?

i understand that you want to think people are even handed, but don't you think at this point that assumption is ill-founded?

you can't just spew garbage and then say the garbage one spews raises "questions".


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think John King on CNN got it right when he said there's a small 'piece of the pie' here who are those who can't deal with a black man being elected president.
> 
> I think the better explanation came from Rachel Maddow yesterday when she went through all the ways the birther conspiracy was a source of financial gain for various interests and individuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are small amounts of racists in every group but the majority of this stupid crap isn't about obama's race as so many are quick to claim.  Its was an easy avenue of attack for those that don't like his policies and ideals....i still think it was an intellectually bankrupt way to attack obama, considering his record gives those who oppose him plenty of ammo, but even so those calling it out as racist are just as bad as the birthers.
> 
> And i'm sure trump will write a book on his "exploits and adventures in investigating obama" which fits right into what maddow said.
> 
> People who assume that birthers are racists should look in the mirror and ask "why do I automatically assume they are racist because obama is black, do I actually have a prejudice against non-black people?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
Click to expand...


"If Obama would only provide his long form birth certificate all this would be over"

OK..now where are your college transcripts? Your college thesis? Your last colonoscopy video?

Obama was an idiot for giving into this nonsense. It only encourages them


----------



## washamericom

Flaylo said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> he wouldn't have stepped into the ring if he didn't expect to get hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
Click to expand...



well structured and articulate argument fabulous fabio. i can see why you are considered to be highly regarded on this board. were you ever bullied as a child ??


----------



## Toro

This is over, right?

We've stopped talking about this moronic birfer thing, right?


----------



## CountofTuscany

Flaylo said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love both my mother and father but I identify as black you moron and my mother and father raised me as black, not German-Polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem like a black racist to me. Just how does one get raised as black? I know I was never raised as white? See, it's jokers like you who continue to raise the differences of race. Then you bitch when someone else says there is a difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is white and you're calling me a black racist? Fuck off. My parents have both call me black since as far back as I can remember, me and my siblings were never raised as half anything and we all look no different than any other lighter skinned black Americans. If you have a problem with me not identifying as biracial thats your fucking problem, not mine.
Click to expand...


Your right, it is your problem. And it obviously is a problem. And it ill haunt you all your life. Good luck with that.


----------



## TheBrain

Flaylo said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a racist for calling racist pieces of shit racist? Cool with me dickwad because you can't find a thing I said that was racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done a lot more to show your a racist than I have to show I'm a "birther" yet you had no problem calling me one, but get upset at being called a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I say that was racist, put up or shut the fuck up, your claims are bullshit.
Click to expand...


No one here believes for one second that you would attack a black man the way you are attacking "the old white guy" that is racism.


----------



## 8537

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are small amounts of racists in every group but the majority of this stupid crap isn't about obama's race as so many are quick to claim.  Its was an easy avenue of attack for those that don't like his policies and ideals....i still think it was an intellectually bankrupt way to attack obama, considering his record gives those who oppose him plenty of ammo, but even so those calling it out as racist are just as bad as the birthers.
> 
> And i'm sure trump will write a book on his "exploits and adventures in investigating obama" which fits right into what maddow said.
> 
> People who assume that birthers are racists should look in the mirror and ask "why do I automatically assume they are racist because obama is black, do I actually have a prejudice against non-black people?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I see how that conclusion is made.
> 
> If Obama's grades were bad as trump claims (without any proof that i've seen) and still got into harvard then its a legit question.
Click to expand...


Even if his grades were bad, he was still a legacy admission to Harvard.

Ditto, President Bush.  And the person he beat in the 2000 election, Senator Gore.  It is quite a normal practice.


----------



## CountofTuscany

washamericom said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is a long pattern of intellectual dishonesty within obama, he must have known before he ran for president, that he would be dogged by his own lack of character. the birth certificate is just one of many, many areas of doubt about him.
> 
> so you will have to forgive us if we don't just fall in line behind your guy. this is called politics. i have no shame for questioning the other team, i will continue to do so at my own pleasure, as will your team.
> 
> he wouldn't have stepped into the ring if he didn't expect to get hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man shut the fuck up dickhead, he was neve dishonest about his birth, you dickwads were the dishonest fucks conjuring up lies about him being born is Kenya. I'm actually disappointed that he showed his long form birth certificate, I don't believe black people have to prove jack shit to whites any more, especially a bunch of retards who are nothing to begin with. Why question someone elses educational background when the retards doing the questioning have no college degree themselves?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> well structured and articulate argument fabulous fabio. i can see why you are considered to be highly regarded on this board. were you ever bullied as a child ??
Click to expand...


He has a serious chip on his shoulder.


----------



## washamericom

Flaylo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up flaggot, the south lost and the short form Obama released wasn't a scam it reflects the same shit written on the longform.
Click to expand...



whoops... faux pas !

/fo&#650; &#712;p&#593;z; Fr. fo&#650; &#712;p&#593;/ show+spelled">Show Spelled[foh pahz; Fr. foh pah] Show IPA. a slip or blunder in etiquette, manners, or conduct; an embarrassing ...


----------



## The Rabbi

boedicca said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't weird.  It's true.  Why did 97% of black voters back Obama?  Why does he stll enjoy support over 90% in the black community, despite the fact that they have experienced higher unemployment rates under Obama's tenure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's weird.    Black voters have a very justified sense of pride in seeing Obama elected.   It's natural that they would support him.    It's also sad to see him let them down - and support has  dropped a bit.
> 
> Obama Approval Slips Among Blacks, Hispanics in March
Click to expand...


It's natural they might feel an inclination to him.  But the truth is his policies have been a disaster for them.
I felt some interest in Joe Lieberman when he ran for VP.  But I wasn't going to vote for him, esp after he disavowed every position he had held.
But we consistently see record support for black candidates in the black community, even where those candidates are awful.  The only exception I can think of is Rep Steve Cohen in Memphis who ran successfully in a black district opposed by the Ford machine.  It is the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Flaylo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up flaggot, the south lost and the short form Obama released wasn't a scam it reflects the same shit written on the longform.
Click to expand...


Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.

You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]


----------



## Vanquish

It's been said right above but it bears repeating...

Enough is NEVER enough with these whackos!!

You wanted a BC...he gives you the short form
You cry conspiracy!!
He says there are more important things to deal with in the country...
You cry conspiracy!!
He gives you the long form
You say he's a wimp for handing it out...and you say it's not enough!! It's a fake!! You cry conspiracy!!

Birthers are really, truly, the worst that America has to offer.


----------



## TheBrain

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure there are small amounts of racists in every group but the majority of this stupid crap isn't about obama's race as so many are quick to claim.  Its was an easy avenue of attack for those that don't like his policies and ideals....i still think it was an intellectually bankrupt way to attack obama, considering his record gives those who oppose him plenty of ammo, but even so those calling it out as racist are just as bad as the birthers.
> 
> And i'm sure trump will write a book on his "exploits and adventures in investigating obama" which fits right into what maddow said.
> 
> People who assume that birthers are racists should look in the mirror and ask "why do I automatically assume they are racist because obama is black, do I actually have a prejudice against non-black people?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "If Obama would only provide his long form birth certificate all this would be over"
> 
> OK..now where are your college transcripts? Your college thesis? Your last colonoscopy video?
> 
> Obama was an idiot for giving into this nonsense. It only encourages them
Click to expand...


I personally believe we have the right to see EVERY piece of paper ever written about the person elected to run our nation, but hey that's just me.

And no, I don't give a shit if that person is white, black, green, purple, male , female, thin, fat, ugly, handsome, or some odd combination of the above. We should all each and every one of us be able to satisfy our need to know about who is running our country. 

Of course some people will never be satisfied, as always those people are in the minority, and are dumb shits, why bother addressing them?


----------



## WorldWatcher

bripat9643 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there doubt that Obama wasn't American despite Congress affirming that he was? HE's BLack!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Congress vote to declare Obama an American?
Click to expand...



Twice that I can think of:


1.  Resolution voted on 7/27/2009 - Bill Summary & Status - 111th Congress (2009 - 2010) - H.RES.593 - Major Congressional Actions - THOMAS (Library of Congress)

and

2.  January 6, 2009 - U. S. Electoral College



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vanquish said:


> It's been said right above but it bears repeating...
> 
> Enough is NEVER enough with these whackos!!
> 
> You wanted a BC...he gives you the short form
> You cry conspiracy!!
> He says there are more important things to deal with in the country...
> You cry conspiracy!!
> He gives you the long form
> You say he's a wimp for handing it out...and you say it's not enough!! It's a fake!! You cry conspiracy!!
> 
> Birthers are really, truly, the worst that America has to offer.



I want money but counterfeit money is not real money. It's just a piece of paper. Now why did obama present a computer generated copy of a COLB document?


----------



## WorldWatcher

TheBrain said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.
> 
> Obama's, not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a couple differences though. McCain was born of TWO american parents, not just one, and McCain produced his proof of citizenship (IE Birth certificate) within weeks of the questions first arising , not years later after being hounded. There is quite a bit of truth to the adage that those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing
Click to expand...



Actually McCain never released his birth certificate.  The only once that have been made available to the public were from the Hollister v. McCain case which shows he was born in Colon, Panama which was not part of the Canal Zone.


>>>>


----------



## washamericom

Toro said:


> This is over, right?
> 
> We've stopped talking about this moronic birfer thing, right?



till you come along and ask that. harper you need to phrase your questions, without using subject matter or verbs, pronouns or adjectives.... adverbs... subjegated qualifiers, dangling and non dagling prepositions, or spliti infinitives. jeez don't they teach you nothin in newfoundland ?


----------



## SFC Ollie

jillian said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama made his documentation public three years ago and it was certified by the State of Hawaii. What relevant information did you learn from the long form COLB that wasn't provided on the certified short form?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned that I was wrong in my guess that it would show he was a Bastard. Though I still think he is.... I've always said he was born in Hawaii.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and if he were illegitimate? and didn't want people to know?
> 
> that's a problem for you?
Click to expand...


Hell no, I could care less, it was just my guess as to what he might have been hiding. You know me, all politicians are bastards one way or another.....


----------



## washamericom

seriously, the grades aren't that important unless he bought his way in. that would have been proven. i got almost all A's and D's in college, and a few flags, 
it means i worked hard at the subjects i liked and didn't have the discipline to excell at the other. i think i turned out ok.

 i don't discount anyone for "spreading the wealth" of applying thier energy to topics they like. also there was beer to be drunk and many, many beautiful girls to talk to.

the college transcripts are unimportant to me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there doubt that Obama wasn't American despite Congress affirming that he was? HE's BLack!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Congress vote to declare Obama an American?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Twice that I can think of:
> 
> 
> 1.  Resolution voted on 7/27/2009 - Bill Summary & Status - 111th Congress (2009 - 2010) - H.RES.593 - Major Congressional Actions - THOMAS (Library of Congress)
> 
> and
> 
> 2.  January 6, 2009 - U. S. Electoral College
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Just democrats cleaning up after themself, and republicans sceared of being called racist.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH I see all kenyans are told to put African as a racical identifier but when asked abour white kenyan it has nothing to do with race. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it didn't communicate that effectively, probably my fault, white Kenyans were told to put "White" and other Kenyans were told to put "African".
> 
> What I was trying to imply is that it's not about color of skin, it's about what the PARENT puts down the the worksheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Boedicca for the source:
> 
> "Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".
> 
> Vital Statistics of the United States 1961, Page 231​
> 
> "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" are not listed.  So is the long form you have been displaying and supporting now fake?  Is WND part of the conspiracy now because they are putting up fake birth certificates?
> 
> 
> And yes "African" was an acceptable identifier, that's what a parent put on the paperwork and that's what Hawaii accepted.  Hence it was acceptable.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trying to win an argument
Click to expand...



Already did, thanks.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> And yes "African" was an acceptable identifier, that's what a parent put on the paperwork and that's what Hawaii accepted.  Hence it was acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the source you thanks Boedicca for providing
Click to expand...



It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.

Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't believe I see the word African as a racial Identifier. No not in America in the 60's African was not a racial identifier, It wasn't until the mid 80's that I first heard it used as one.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...



Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.


Thanks.


>>>>


----------



## TheBrain

washamericom said:


> seriously, the grades aren't that important unless he bought his way in. that would have been proven. i got almost all A's and D' in college, and a few flags, it means i worked hard at the subjects i liked and didn't have the discipline to excell at the other. i think i turned out ok.



Actually, they aren't important at all, UNLESS he is lying about them, or committed academic fraud. Who cares how he got into Harvard? And if he was a C student, who cares as long as he is honest about it.


----------



## TheBrain

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it didn't communicate that effectively, probably my fault, white Kenyans were told to put "White" and other Kenyans were told to put "African".
> 
> What I was trying to imply is that it's not about color of skin, it's about what the PARENT puts down the the worksheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Boedicca for the source:
> 
> "Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".
> 
> Vital Statistics of the United States 1961, Page 231​
> 
> "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" are not listed.  So is the long form you have been displaying and supporting now fake?  Is WND part of the conspiracy now because they are putting up fake birth certificates?
> 
> 
> And yes "African" was an acceptable identifier, that's what a parent put on the paperwork and that's what Hawaii accepted.  Hence it was acceptable.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to win an argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't believe I see the word African as a racial Identifier. No not in America in the 60's African was not a racial identifier, It wasn't until the mid 80's that I first heard it used as one.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Just so you know, the parents don't fill out a birth certificate. The hospital does, so the fact that his dad may have considered African to be a race means NOTHING, the hospital would only write down a race that was accepted as a race by the state of Hawaii. I don't think Hawaii ever considered African to be a race. It still isn't considered a race.


----------



## Vanquish

I'm just wondering if all the people clamoring about Obama's grades (The Scripters, as in transcripts) are going to rake Newt Gingrich over the coals the same way about how he cheated on his wife with cancer.

You're pushing honesty as a family value, right? It's why Obama is evil?  Well when push comes to shove, I hope you do the same thing with GOP candidates.


----------



## Vanquish

I'm just wondering if all the people clamoring about Obama's grades (The Scripters, as in transcripts) are going to rake Newt Gingrich over the coals the same way about how he cheated on his wife with cancer.

You're pushing honesty as a family value, right? It's why Obama is evil?  Well when push comes to shove, I hope you do the same thing with GOP candidates.


----------



## nraforlife

Sallow said:


> .....................That Indonesian story is bullshit.
> 
> snopes.com: Barack Obama's Passport




snopes is run by partisan democrat hacks who will gladly Lie for the Cause.


----------



## Ravi

TheBrain said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to win an argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't believe I see the word African as a racial Identifier. No not in America in the 60's African was not a racial identifier, It wasn't until the mid 80's that I first heard it used as one.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just so you know, the parents don't fill out a birth certificate. The hospital does, so the fact that his dad may have considered African to be a race means NOTHING, the hospital would only write down a race that was accepted as a race by the state of Hawaii. I don't think Hawaii ever considered African to be a race. It still isn't considered a race.
Click to expand...

 When I had my kids the nurse gave me the form to fill out.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Rabbi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a valid point. It is blatant that he is being supported primarily because of his race.  And being half black and half white, why is he always refered to as the black president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's weird.    Black voters have a very justified sense of pride in seeing Obama elected.   It's natural that they would support him.    It's also sad to see him let them down - and support has  dropped a bit.
> 
> Obama Approval Slips Among Blacks, Hispanics in March
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's natural they might feel an inclination to him.  But the truth is his policies have been a disaster for them.
> I felt some interest in Joe Lieberman when he ran for VP.  But I wasn't going to vote for him, esp after he disavowed every position he had held.
> But we consistently see record support for black candidates in the black community, even where those candidates are awful.  The only exception I can think of is Rep Steve Cohen in Memphis who ran successfully in a black district opposed by the Ford machine.  It is the exception that proves the rule.
Click to expand...


Don't expect the same support for Allen West. 

He's not authentically Black. 

I'd vote for him.


----------



## washamericom

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up flaggot, the south lost and the short form Obama released wasn't a scam it reflects the same shit written on the longform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the
> Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]
Click to expand...



this is facsinating to me.


----------



## WorldWatcher

TheBrain said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to win an argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't believe I see the word African as a racial Identifier. No not in America in the 60's African was not a racial identifier, It wasn't until the mid 80's that I first heard it used as one.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just so you know, the parents don't fill out a birth certificate. The hospital does, so the fact that his dad may have considered African to be a race means NOTHING, the hospital would only write down a race that was accepted as a race by the state of Hawaii. I don't think Hawaii ever considered African to be a race. It still isn't considered a race.
Click to expand...



Just so you know, the hospital fills out the birth certificate based on information supplied by the parents.  If the information was not supplied by the parents then how would they know the address?  How would they know the date of birth of the parents?  How would they know the age of the parents?  How would they know the occupation of the parents? 


Just as the parents supply address, age, occupation, etc. - the parents also supply the racial identifier they use.


Say like "German", "Korean", or "Portuguese" like on the one supplied by BigReb that has been all over these threads for weeks.


***********************

Anecdotal I know - but while my wife was in labor with our two children, guess who filled out the worksheet that the hospital used to gather the information that when on the hospital birth certificate?  You got it I did.



>>>>


----------



## nraforlife

BHO's latest certificate of live birth looks no more convincing than the previous one.

But hey, EVEN IF BHO was born in Hawaii he still lacks the Constitutionally required status as a Natural Born Citizen to serve as Prez due to papa's Brit citizenship at the time of BHO's birth.

I can understand the dem politicians and pundits lying/turning a blind eye for the Cause,...............BUT WHY are the supposedly oh sooooo constitution upholding repub politicians and pundits doing exactly the same thing??????

Listened to a few minutes of neocon Michael Medved launch a rabid maddog attack on 'birthers' yesterday- simply because these patriots seek to find answers to a question he just wants to go away.

We have a Prez who gained power in what amounts to a coup and yet supposedly constitutionalist repubs are waving a hand and saying 'move along nothing to see here'........and getting real pissed at those in the base who WON'T 'move along'...............................WHY???????????

Is it perhaps that the repubs have their own non-NBC great brown presidential hope in Bobby Jindal and are hoping to stage a counter-coup rather than accomplish something soooooo mundane and financially unrewarding to Insiders as upholding the Constitution????????


----------



## Lasher

rdean said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans want the state to break their own law.  And they lie so much all the time.  Even on this board, they say Hawaii changed it's law to keep Obama's BC a "secret" when they only amended the law to ignore frivolous repeat requests, the turds.
> 
> Hawaii even had a Republican governor who didn't like Obama and would have loved to "bring him down".  How is this Eisenhower's party?  The truth?  It isn't.  It's the party of crazies, liars and hateful, anti American racists.  Guess that's the fruition of being 90% white in a diverse country.
Click to expand...


How do you figure the darkie is 90% white?


----------



## rightwinger

nraforlife said:


> BHO's latest certificate of live birth looks no more convincing than the previous one.
> 
> But hey, EVEN IF BHO was born in Hawaii he still lacks the Constitutionally required status as a Natural Born Citizen to serve as Prez due to papa's Brit citizenship at the time of BHO's birth.
> 
> I can understand the dem politicians and pundits lying/turning a blind eye for the Cause,...............BUT WHY are the supposedly oh sooooo constitution upholding repub politicians and pundits doing exactly the same thing??????
> 
> Listened to a few minutes of neocon Michael Medved launch a rabid maddog attack on 'birthers' yesterday- simply because these patriots seek to find answers to a question he just wants to go away.
> 
> We have a Prez who gained power in what amounts to a coup and yet supposedly constitutionalist repubs are waving a hand and saying 'move along nothing to see here'........and getting real pissed at those in the base who WON'T 'move along'...............................WHY???????????
> 
> Is it perhaps that the repubs have their own non-NBC great brown presidential hope in Bobby Jindal and are hoping to stage a counter-coup rather than accomplish something soooooo mundane and financially unrewarding to Insiders as upholding the Constitution????????



Hate to break the news...but the fact that Obama's father was a Kenyan has been known for 50 years.

Guess what?  He was still sworn in as President


----------



## nraforlife

boedicca said:


> ...................................
> I don't think it's weird.    Black voters have a very justified sense of pride in seeing Obama elected.   It's natural that they would support him..................




Got It!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Blacks are Natural Born Racists.


Thanks for the headsup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ravi

washamericom said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up flaggot, the south lost and the short form Obama released wasn't a scam it reflects the same shit written on the longform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the
> Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this is facsinating to me.
Click to expand...

Of course it is. You're as stupid as birferreb.

His claims on the video are lies...the document you can download from the White House website is a pdf and a pdf would not have color gradients around black text. Not even on a colored background.

You birfers are idiots.


----------



## TheBrain

nraforlife said:


> BHO's latest certificate of live birth looks no more convincing than the previous one.
> 
> But hey, EVEN IF BHO was born in Hawaii he still lacks the Constitutionally required status *as a Natural Born Citizen to serve as Prez due to papa's Brit citizenship at the time of BHO's birth.*
> 
> I can understand the dem politicians and pundits lying/turning a blind eye for the Cause,...............BUT WHY are the supposedly oh sooooo constitution upholding repub politicians and pundits doing exactly the same thing??????
> 
> Listened to a few minutes of neocon Michael Medved launch a rabid maddog attack on 'birthers' yesterday- simply because these patriots seek to find answers to a question he just wants to go away.
> 
> We have a Prez who gained power in what amounts to a coup and yet supposedly constitutionalist repubs are waving a hand and saying 'move along nothing to see here'........and getting real pissed at those in the base who WON'T 'move along'...............................WHY???????????
> 
> Is it perhaps that the repubs have their own non-NBC great brown presidential hope in Bobby Jindal and are hoping to stage a counter-coup rather than accomplish something soooooo mundane and financially unrewarding to Insiders as upholding the Constitution????????




Not sure if serious...............


Anyway I'm out of this thread. The racism from both sides sickens me .


----------



## The Rabbi

Vanquish said:


> I'm just wondering if all the people clamoring about Obama's grades (The Scripters, as in transcripts) are going to rake Newt Gingrich over the coals the same way about how he cheated on his wife with cancer.
> 
> You're pushing honesty as a family value, right? It's why Obama is evil?  Well when push comes to shove, I hope you do the same thing with GOP candidates.



Why do you think the Left has not already raked Newt over the coals about an event that has been disclosed and is well known?
It isn't honesty but transparancy.  Why has Obama taken 2+ years to release something that he could have done right away? (Personally I think they needed to find the best forger, but that's another story).
Why has Obama consistently refused to release information that is fairly routine for candidates?  It is a mystery.
Personally I doubt there is any smoking gun hiding.  It is simply a measure about how clueless Obama is generally about this and how much he thinks he is above everyone else.


----------



## Vanquish

nraforlife said:


> BHO's latest certificate of live birth looks no more convincing than the previous one.
> 
> But hey, EVEN IF BHO was born in Hawaii he still lacks the Constitutionally required status as a Natural Born Citizen to serve as Prez due to papa's Brit citizenship at the time of BHO's birth.
> 
> I can understand the dem politicians and pundits lying/turning a blind eye for the Cause,...............BUT WHY are the supposedly oh sooooo constitution upholding repub politicians and pundits doing exactly the same thing??????
> 
> Listened to a few minutes of neocon Michael Medved launch a rabid maddog attack on 'birthers' yesterday- simply because these patriots seek to find answers to a question he just wants to go away.
> 
> We have a Prez who gained power in what amounts to a coup and yet supposedly constitutionalist repubs are waving a hand and saying 'move along nothing to see here'........and getting real pissed at those in the base who WON'T 'move along'...............................WHY???????????
> 
> Is it perhaps that the repubs have their own non-NBC great brown presidential hope in Bobby Jindal and are hoping to stage a counter-coup rather than accomplish something soooooo mundane and financially unrewarding to Insiders as upholding the Constitution????????



Bullshit.

BHO meets the Natural Born Citizen requirement by all measures based even on the changes in the law that exist from then to today.

I was listening to Laura Ingraham yesterday and even HER EXPERT...a conservative talk show expert did the research and said he did. 

Cite to your authority if you want to have any credibility. Show from a reliable source what the rule for Natural Born Citizens was at the time of his birth. I'm betting you can't cite to any authority at all.


----------



## washamericom

washamericom said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up flaggot, the south lost and the short form Obama released wasn't a scam it reflects the same shit written on the longform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the
> Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this is facsinating to me.
Click to expand...


it looks as if the president and all his men, and women... may have a problem here. two nights ago i said there is no way to fake provenance, the next morning (yesterday) our president released his document in to the world of science. i don't think he has bettered his position here.
this isn't an intangible or vague science like global warming, it's cut and dry. oddly enough both this issue and global warming are presented in much the same way. time will tell all.

the other thing i have noticed is the consistency of the psychological aura sourrouding the president and his team. to me, they are trying too hard to pre qualify and preempt further scrutiny (it seems staged). of course we all know that won't happen.

once again, i am not a racist, and i am not afraid to hold my original stance on the validity of the documents offered, or the way they have come to be. at this point my birther rallies are on hold, but i'm thinking about them a lot. let's see what gets done. i am not a document expert, but this certificate at whitehouse dot gov is being analyzed today by some who are. this video seems credible to me, but i want to hear the expert opinions of a hundred experts, not just one or five.

i believe this will quickly become a legal matter, that document examination by qualified experts and their subsequent opinions are admissable in court.


----------



## washamericom

i know.... "shut the fuck up racist stupyhead !!"

perhaps our president needs to lawyer up... if he hasn't already.


----------



## LilOlLady

*Doubting Obamas birthplace only to degrade and humiliate*. 

I dont believe anyone, even birthers, ever doubted that Obama was born in Hawaii and was a natural born citizen. The entire thing was all about degrading and humiliating a black man who is the most powerful man in the nation. No one could seriously believe Obama would concoct such a plan to deceive America. This man has proved his integrity many times over in his background and no one in their right mind could doubt it when he said he was born in Hawaii he was.

Donald Trump just took it a tad bit further and the entire plan all alone was to degrade and humiliate Obama and question his integrity which is faultless. The man is squeaky clean.

Donald Trumps questioning his qualification to get into Columbia and Harvard is just to further degrade and humiliate Obama. No other president in history has undergone such degradation and humiliation.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Funny, this wasn't your take when  the birthers were howling about McCain being born in the Canal Zone.  Oh, and McCain produced the BC and we all moved on.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

LilOlLady said:


> *Doubting Obamas birthplace only to degrade and humiliate*.
> 
> I dont believe anyone, even birthers, ever doubted that Obama was born in Hawaii and was a natural born citizen. The entire thing was all about degrading and humiliating a black man who is the most powerful man in the nation. No one could seriously believe Obama would concoct such a plan to deceive America. This man has proved his integrity many times over in his background and no one in their right mind could doubt it when he said he was born in Hawaii he was.
> 
> Donald Trump just took it a tad bit further and the entire plan all alone was to *degrade and humiliate Obama and question his integrity which is faultless. The man is squeaky clean.*Donald Trumps questioning his qualification to get into Columbia and Harvard is just to further degrade and humiliate Obama. No other president in history has undergone such degradation and humiliation.



It's official, you're insane.


----------



## R.D.

It began before he was the pres. by democrats.  Think!

He let it go on for so long because it was a way of screwing with everyone.  He let his lemmings  accuse most of the doubters of racism, only the white ones mind you.  He played everyone who gave any thought to the issue, both the birthers and his faithful.  

Trump is playing right back. 

Were you even consciousw hen Bush was president?  Or any of his  predecessors for that matter? Your last comment leads me to have my doubts


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Loony Lady must have slept through eight years of "chimp", etc.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

R.D. said:


> It began before he was the pres. by democrats.  Think!
> 
> He let it go on for so long because it was a way of screwing with everyone.  He let his lemmings  accuse most of the doubters of racism, only the white ones mind you.  He played everyone who gave any thought to the issue, both the birthers and his faithful.
> 
> Trump is playing right back.
> 
> Were you even consciousw hen Bush was president?  Or any of his  predecessors for that matter? Your last comment leads me to have my doubts



I love it.  Trump called him on Obama's tendency to behave like he's above it all.  Obama has lived in a bubble for 49 years, never questioned on ANYTHING, and here comes this guy who basically says "hey, I don't give a shit if you are the president, where the hell's the BC".

Obama blinked.


----------



## Dr.Drock

It's politics, your hero democrats would've done the exact same thing to republicans if roles were reversed.


Was it stupid?  Yes, but most political rhetoric and campaign drivel is, it's modern politics in america.


----------



## High_Gravity

LilOlLady said:


> *Doubting Obamas birthplace only to degrade and humiliate*.
> 
> I dont believe anyone, even birthers, ever doubted that Obama was born in Hawaii and was a natural born citizen. The entire thing was all about degrading and humiliating a black man who is the most powerful man in the nation. No one could seriously believe Obama would concoct such a plan to deceive America. This man has proved his integrity many times over in his background and no one in their right mind could doubt it when he said he was born in Hawaii he was.
> 
> Donald Trump just took it a tad bit further and the entire plan all alone was to degrade and humiliate Obama and question his integrity which is faultless. The man is squeaky clean.
> 
> Donald Trumps questioning his qualification to get into Columbia and Harvard is just to further degrade and humiliate Obama. No other president in history has undergone such degradation and humiliation.




You are right it is racism, because if Obamas father was a white man from Norway or Ireland I guarantee you 100% this whole silly birth certificate issue would have never came up.


----------



## konradv

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Funny, this wasn't your take when  the birthers were howling about McCain being born in the Canal Zone.  Oh, and McCain produced the BC and we all moved on.



Obama's was out before the election.  The whole CZ thing was just to make fun of the birthers.  To his credit Obama didn't make them look like fools, until a bigger fool came along, Trump, and he just had enough and smeared their faces with egg.


----------



## R.D.

High_Gravity said:


> You are right it is racism, because if Obamas father was a white man from Norway or Ireland I guarantee you 100% this whole silly birth certificate issue would have never came up.



Sad state of affairs in that case that the Sec. of State is a racist


----------



## Spoonman

And here it comes, roll out the race card.   yep,  just like i called it. the reason obama published this now was to reintroduce the race card and stir up his slumping support from blacks.   And bingo - here is comes.

Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of &#8216;debate&#8217; - Yahoo! News


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

konradv said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, this wasn't your take when  the birthers were howling about McCain being born in the Canal Zone.  Oh, and McCain produced the BC and we all moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's was out before the election.  The whole CZ thing was just to make fun of the birthers.  To his credit Obama didn't make them look like fools, until a bigger fool came along, Trump, and he just had enough and smeared their faces with egg.
Click to expand...


Frankly, I think the whole thing is pretty stupid.  But, the Big "O" got punked.


----------



## zeitgeist2012

*Obamas Birth Certificate? Why is He Still Hiding His Other Records?*why did he spend millions of dollars to keep from showing it?

Thirdly, and just as important as questions 1 and 2, why is he still keeping his kindergarten records, his Punahou school records, his Occidental College records, his Columbia University records, his Columbia thesis, his Harvard Law School records, his Harvard Law Review articles, his scholarly articles from the University of Chicago, his passport, his medical records, his files from his years as an Illinois state senator, his Illinois State Bar Association records, any baptism records and his adoption records a secret?

Doc Drop: Obama Releases Birth Certificate [April 27, 2011] at Ironic Surrealism

Ironic Surrealism

*Birth Certificate is a Fake!!!!*

YouTube - PROOF!!! Obama Birth Certificate Fraud


----------



## Spoonman

bottom line - legal citizen or not.  It doesn't matter.  He's failing miserably as the president. That's what we need to concern ourselves with.


----------



## R.D.

mal said:


> peace...



And he was our first black president

Oh right, then he can't be racist.


----------



## TheBrain

LilOlLady said:


> *Doubting Obamas birthplace only to degrade and humiliate*.
> 
> I dont believe anyone, even birthers, ever doubted that Obama was born in Hawaii and was a natural born citizen. The entire thing was all about degrading and humiliating a black man who is the most powerful man in the nation. No one could seriously believe Obama would concoct such a plan to deceive America. This man has proved his integrity many times over in his background and no one in their right mind could doubt it when he said he was born in Hawaii he was.
> 
> Donald Trump just took it a tad bit further and the entire plan all alone was to degrade and humiliate Obama and question his integrity which is faultless. The man is squeaky clean.
> 
> Donald Trumps questioning his qualification to get into Columbia and Harvard is just to further degrade and humiliate Obama. No other president in history has undergone such degradation and humiliation.



You have low standards if you consider Obama to be a good example of integrity.


----------



## Vanquish

Spoonman said:


> And here it comes, roll out the race card.   yep,  just like i called it. the reason obama published this now was to reintroduce the race card and stir up his slumping support from blacks.   And bingo - here is comes.
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News



You don't think there are real racial issues at play here? I'm not sure where you're from, but down here in Alabama, a lot of the opposition to Obama is just flat out racist.

Does that mean that Oblammy is twisting it to his advantage in an unscrupulous way? I know know that I'd say unscrupulous...perhaps divisive and calculated, sure.

Does he just suck up  all the racial crap and bear that on his shoulders? Or does he get to "give as good as he gets"?

I'm not saying that playing the race card isn't bad. I am saying that sometimes it is valid.


----------



## washamericom

it matters to me if he's eligible. it matters more if there is a cover up.
this has gotten very simple for me, as a kind of hobby, i suppose.

if there is a consensus amonsts scientists (real document experts). that will be the end of it. this is no longer  a topic of speculation.

 below is another potential red flag. we are researching it now.


FRAUDULENT - The official web site for Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital says that the hospital name&#65279; at the time of his birth should have been Kauikeolani Children's Hospital. The name didn't change to Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital until Kauikeolani Children's Hospital merged with Kapiolani Maternity Home in 1978. So&#65279; how could his official long form birth certificate that was generated in 1961 have the name of the hospital that wasn't created until 1978???


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it didn't communicate that effectively, probably my fault, white Kenyans were told to put "White" and other Kenyans were told to put "African".
> 
> What I was trying to imply is that it's not about color of skin, it's about what the PARENT puts down the the worksheet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Boedicca for the source:
> 
> "Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".
> 
> Vital Statistics of the United States 1961, Page 231​
> 
> "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" are not listed.  So is the long form you have been displaying and supporting now fake?  Is WND part of the conspiracy now because they are putting up fake birth certificates?
> 
> 
> And yes "African" was an acceptable identifier, that's what a parent put on the paperwork and that's what Hawaii accepted.  Hence it was acceptable.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to win an argument
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I don't believe I see the word African as a racial Identifier. No not in America in the 60's African was not a racial identifier, It wasn't until the mid 80's that I first heard it used as one.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


In kenya african is a race, but not in the United States in 1961. I challenge you to show any Federal or state document besides this forgery that identifies African as a Race.


----------



## Flopper

I have enjoyed reading conspiracy theories simply because they are entertaining and often educational, but these birther theories are neither.  They are just plan mean spirited.  Most of all they are a distraction.  I doubt there is a single serious contender for the nomination that believes in these theories, but in order to gain support from fringe elements they entertain them.


----------



## BlindBoo

I don't doubt that many in Ditto-Heads and Teabaggers did it to denigrate the President.  

The President has proven he is a politician who will, at best, stretch the truth (at worst, lie), so the claim that his integrity is squeeky clean is duboius.

I think releasing it now is a lose, lose situation for him.


----------



## washamericom

has anyone found a 1961 long form birth certificate of a child _of any color_ being born at Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital. is the hospital name the same ??

that would be a good way to debunk this flag/myth?


----------



## yota5

Any one who would determine that the interest in Obama's BC is racist is a cretinous fool.  I don't care if this were a chartreuse President with bright purple polka a dots.  Americans have the right to know that the CinC is qualified to hold the office.  Wouldn't it have been easier for Obama to have produced his BC when the Clinton campaign brought this allegation to the American people?

The truth of the matter is that in any other venue President Obama would be viewed a security risk by the FBI.  He is known to associate with self confessed, unrepentant terrorists.  He sat in the congregation of a hateful anti-American bigot for over twenty years.  He is a known associate of the communist party, and has had self confessed communists appointed to Obama Czar-ships.  

If the FBI had found evidence of such shenanigans in my back ground I would probably been sent to the stockade in lieu of being awarded my security clearance.   The travesty in this situation is that Obama (would wouldn't pass even the most perfunctory back ground check) is walking around with the keys to America's nuclear arsenal in his back pocket.  This same man fought the request that he produce his BC.  Liberals, who seem to be permanently stuck on stupid, can't understand why the majority of Americans are concerned over the President's perceived integrity, and trustworthiness.


----------



## Spoonman

Vanquish said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it comes, roll out the race card.   yep,  just like i called it. the reason obama published this now was to reintroduce the race card and stir up his slumping support from blacks.   And bingo - here is comes.
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there are real racial issues at play here? I'm not sure where you're from, but down here in Alabama, a lot of the opposition to Obama is just flat out racist.
> 
> Does that mean that Oblammy is twisting it to his advantage in an unscrupulous way? I know know that I'd say unscrupulous...perhaps divisive and calculated, sure.
> 
> Does he just suck up  all the racial crap and bear that on his shoulders? Or does he get to "give as good as he gets"?
> 
> I'm not saying that playing the race card isn't bad. I am saying that sometimes it is valid.
Click to expand...


i know racism still exist but the request to prove his birth isn't about racism. heck, arnold isn't eligible to be president and he's a white boy. mccain was challenged too. obama is a smug asshole and he has been about this issue, so he's getting shit for it. If he really did prove his citizenship 2 years ago like half here claim he did, he should just be ignoring it. He doesn't owe any further explaination.  but what he did was take advantage of a situation to rally a segment of his support group.  but in the process he enhances and exploits the racial divide. that's a totally bull shit move. racism will never end with those kind of actions


----------



## bigrebnc1775

washamericom said:


> has anyone found a 1961 long form birth certificate of a child _of any color_ being born at Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital. is the hospital name the same ??
> 
> that would be a good way to debunk this flag/myth?


----------



## Gadawg73

The Rabbi said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if all the people clamoring about Obama's grades (The Scripters, as in transcripts) are going to rake Newt Gingrich over the coals the same way about how he cheated on his wife with cancer.
> 
> You're pushing honesty as a family value, right? It's why Obama is evil?  Well when push comes to shove, I hope you do the same thing with GOP candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the Left has not already raked Newt over the coals about an event that has been disclosed and is well known?
> It isn't honesty but transparancy.  Why has Obama taken 2+ years to release something that he could have done right away? (Personally I think they needed to find the best forger, but that's another story).
> Why has Obama consistently refused to release information that is fairly routine for candidates?  It is a mystery.
> Personally I doubt there is any smoking gun hiding.  It is simply a measure about how clueless Obama is generally about this and how much he thinks he is above everyone else.
Click to expand...


The State of Hawaii, the entity BY STATUTE, validated the original years ago.
If they wouldn't have done so and Obama had issued another one you would have stated:
"No good. Only the entity that has sole authority over all birth records in Hawaii, The Hawaiian Dept. of Health, can validate and confirm the birth certificate."
If you didn't know that ONLY the State Dept. of Health can validate a birth certificate that is your problem.
I doubt you are that ignorant. You chose not to believe the truth. 
Nothing to do about Obama. Never was. You are responsible for knowing how the real world works. Quit blaming others. You act like the classic liberal.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to win an argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't believe I see the word African as a racial Identifier. No not in America in the 60's African was not a racial identifier, It wasn't until the mid 80's that I first heard it used as one.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In kenya african is a race, but not in the United States in 1961. I challenge you to show any Federal or state document besides this forgery that identifies African as a Race.
Click to expand...


So you're saying the Obama people forged this document but used a never before used term to describe the father's race on the document?

lolol


----------



## R.D.

BlindBoo said:


> I don't doubt that many in Ditto-Heads and Teabaggers did it to denigrate the President.
> 
> The President has proven he is a politician who will, at best, stretch the truth (at worst, lie), so the claim that his integrity is squeeky clean is duboius.
> 
> I think releasing it now is a lose, lose situation for him.



I agree wholeheartedly.  Because he is the Pres and a liberal,  not because he is black.

Just as you denigrate Tea Party Activists.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In kenya african is a race, but not in the United States in 1961. I challenge you to show any Federal or state document besides this forgery that identifies African as a Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're saying the Obama people forged this document but used a never before used term to describe the father's race on the document?
> 
> lolol
Click to expand...


Are you saying the document was crated in Kenya? lolol


----------



## The Rabbi

Gadawg73 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering if all the people clamoring about Obama's grades (The Scripters, as in transcripts) are going to rake Newt Gingrich over the coals the same way about how he cheated on his wife with cancer.
> 
> You're pushing honesty as a family value, right? It's why Obama is evil?  Well when push comes to shove, I hope you do the same thing with GOP candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the Left has not already raked Newt over the coals about an event that has been disclosed and is well known?
> It isn't honesty but transparancy.  Why has Obama taken 2+ years to release something that he could have done right away? (Personally I think they needed to find the best forger, but that's another story).
> Why has Obama consistently refused to release information that is fairly routine for candidates?  It is a mystery.
> Personally I doubt there is any smoking gun hiding.  It is simply a measure about how clueless Obama is generally about this and how much he thinks he is above everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The State of Hawaii, the entity BY STATUTE, validated the original years ago.
> If they wouldn't have done so and Obama had issued another one you would have stated:
> "No good. Only the entity that has sole authority over all birth records in Hawaii, The Hawaiian Dept. of Health, can validate and confirm the birth certificate."
> If you didn't know that ONLY the State Dept. of Health can validate a birth certificate that is your problem.
> I doubt you are that ignorant. You chose not to believe the truth.
> Nothing to do about Obama. Never was. You are responsible for knowing how the real world works. Quit blaming others. You act like the classic liberal.
Click to expand...


WTF are you blabbering about?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Still not worse than what the Left did to George Bush and his Family. I love all this silly victim shit coming from the Left. They were far more vicious and cruel to Bush and his Family than anyone could ever be towards this current President. The Left can play victim on this stuff but they really are the most hateful people in this Country.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

washamericom said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the
> Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> 
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is facsinating to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it looks as if the president and all his men, and women... may have a problem here. two nights ago i said there is no way to fake provenance, the next morning (yesterday) our president released his document in to the world of science. i don't think he has bettered his position here.
> this isn't an intangible or vague science like global warming, it's cut and dry. oddly enough both this issue and global warming are presented in much the same way. time will tell all.
> 
> the other thing i have noticed is the consistency of the psychological aura sourrouding the president and his team. to me, they are trying too hard to pre qualify and preempt further scrutiny (it seems staged). of course we all know that won't happen.
> 
> once again, i am not a racist, and i am not afraid to hold my original stance on the validity of the documents offered, or the way they have come to be. at this point my birther rallies are on hold, but i'm thinking about them a lot. let's see what gets done. i am not a document expert, but this certificate at whitehouse dot gov is being analyzed today by some who are. this video seems credible to me, but i want to hear the expert opinions of a hundred experts, not just one or five.
> 
> i believe this will quickly become a legal matter, that document examination by qualified experts and their subsequent opinions are admissable in court.
Click to expand...


agreed


----------



## yota5

BlindBoo said:


> I don't doubt that many in Ditto-Heads and Teabaggers did it to denigrate the President.
> 
> The President has proven he is a politician who will, at best, stretch the truth (at worst, lie), so the claim that his integrity is squeeky clean is duboius.
> 
> I think releasing it now is a lose, lose situation for him.




BlindBoo, you need to go back and research this issue.  The original birth-er allegation was issued by the Hillary Clinton campaign.  When the Obama refused the request to produce his birth certificate he raised suspicions.  Now libs are upset because Trump pressured him into doing what he should have done in 2008.

I do however agree with this statement.  *"I think releasing it now is a lose, lose situation for him."*  I think in the final analysis this latest gaff makes a strong case for why he's referred to as the buffoon in chief.

Obama has proven himself to be a weak, incompetent, pinhead.  When it comes down to the fact that he is this country's top exec one thing is evident.  Obama, is in way over his head.  These are not racist comments.  Obama, has earned this reputation.  

The previous holder of the title "America's worst President ever was a white man.  Jimmy Carter, earned his place in history too.  So this has nothing to do with race.  It has everything to do with competence, trust, integrity, and honor.  This President has proven himself lacking in all of these aspects.


----------



## Vanquish

Spoonman said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it comes, roll out the race card.   yep,  just like i called it. the reason obama published this now was to reintroduce the race card and stir up his slumping support from blacks.   And bingo - here is comes.
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there are real racial issues at play here? I'm not sure where you're from, but down here in Alabama, a lot of the opposition to Obama is just flat out racist.
> 
> Does that mean that Oblammy is twisting it to his advantage in an unscrupulous way? I know know that I'd say unscrupulous...perhaps divisive and calculated, sure.
> 
> Does he just suck up  all the racial crap and bear that on his shoulders? Or does he get to "give as good as he gets"?
> 
> I'm not saying that playing the race card isn't bad. I am saying that sometimes it is valid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i know racism still exist but the request to prove his birth isn't about racism. heck, arnold isn't eligible to be president and he's a white boy. mccain was challenged too. obama is a smug asshole and he has been about this issue, so he's getting shit for it. If he really did prove his citizenship 2 years ago like half here claim he did, he should just be ignoring it. He doesn't owe any further explaination.  but what he did was take advantage of a situation to rally a segment of his support group.  but in the process he enhances and exploits the racial divide. that's a totally bull shit move. racism will never end with those kind of actions
Click to expand...


You make a reasonable argument. I definitely DO think it has to do with race because you forget that the genesis of all this was that he was KENYAN - i.e. code for black.  Racists can substitute the word Kenyan for the N-word and walk around all day, tongue in cheek saying "We aint gonna let no N...er Kenyan in our White House!"

There is a valid...if perhaps pretextual reason for seeing if his citizenship is valid...but this crazy train birthers have gone off on is just ridiculous.


----------



## washamericom

The Rabbi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the Left has not already raked Newt over the coals about an event that has been disclosed and is well known?
> It isn't honesty but transparancy.  Why has Obama taken 2+ years to release something that he could have done right away? (Personally I think they needed to find the best forger, but that's another story).
> Why has Obama consistently refused to release information that is fairly routine for candidates?  It is a mystery.
> Personally I doubt there is any smoking gun hiding.  It is simply a measure about how clueless Obama is generally about this and how much he thinks he is above everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Hawaii, the entity BY STATUTE, validated the original years ago.
> If they wouldn't have done so and Obama had issued another one you would have stated:
> "No good. Only the entity that has sole authority over all birth records in Hawaii, The Hawaiian Dept. of Health, can validate and confirm the birth certificate."
> If you didn't know that ONLY the State Dept. of Health can validate a birth certificate that is your problem.
> I doubt you are that ignorant. You chose not to believe the truth.
> Nothing to do about Obama. Never was. You are responsible for knowing how the real world works. Quit blaming others. You act like the classic liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?
Click to expand...


 i'm blabbering about the name of the hospital, if it's accurate to the name used on other long form cetificates of that day. 

i'm wondering what some of you obama loyalists think about the video, the gentleman seems to know what he's talking about. are there other experts that agree with him ??, the political news is strangely quiet today.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame][/QUOTE]


----------



## zeitgeist2012

That's a big problem with progressivism and their situational ethics...it's ok to lie and it is also admissable up to a certain number of lies while on the stand in the progressive courts of law....


----------



## TheBrain

and might I add that anyone who doesn't want to be humiliated, degraded, and or ridiculed on a national stage should probably refrain from entering politics . It is the roughest sport.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

washamericom said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Hawaii, the entity BY STATUTE, validated the original years ago.
> If they wouldn't have done so and Obama had issued another one you would have stated:
> "No good. Only the entity that has sole authority over all birth records in Hawaii, The Hawaiian Dept. of Health, can validate and confirm the birth certificate."
> If you didn't know that ONLY the State Dept. of Health can validate a birth certificate that is your problem.
> I doubt you are that ignorant. You chose not to believe the truth.
> Nothing to do about Obama. Never was. You are responsible for knowing how the real world works. Quit blaming others. You act like the classic liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm blabbering about the name of the hospital, if it's accurate to the name used on other long form cetificates of that day.
> 
> i'm wondering what some of you obama loyalists think about the video, the gentleman seems to know what he's talking about. are there other experts that agree with him ??, the political news is strangely quiet today.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]
Click to expand...


Rabbi isn't an obama loyalists


----------



## The Rabbi

Vanquish said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here it comes, roll out the race card.   yep,  just like i called it. the reason obama published this now was to reintroduce the race card and stir up his slumping support from blacks.   And bingo - here is comes.
> 
> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there are real racial issues at play here? I'm not sure where you're from, but down here in Alabama, a lot of the opposition to Obama is just flat out racist.
> 
> Does that mean that Oblammy is twisting it to his advantage in an unscrupulous way? I know know that I'd say unscrupulous...perhaps divisive and calculated, sure.
> 
> Does he just suck up  all the racial crap and bear that on his shoulders? Or does he get to "give as good as he gets"?
> 
> I'm not saying that playing the race card isn't bad. I am saying that sometimes it is valid.
Click to expand...


Can you quantify "a lot"?  Do people say the same thing about thomas sowell or Clarence Thomas?
I find a lot of the racial epithet stuff comes from people being opposed to him first and then using that language, not vice versa.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to win an argument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't believe I see the word African as a racial Identifier. No not in America in the 60's African was not a racial identifier, It wasn't until the mid 80's that I first heard it used as one.
> Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In kenya african is a race, but not in the United States in 1961. I challenge you to show any Federal or state document besides this forgery that identifies African as a Race.
Click to expand...




Is Portuguese a Race?

Is German a Race?


Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.



Kind of hypocritical to get all high and mighty because someone from Kenya puts African while you have been supporting documents which say "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese".


>>>>


----------



## rdean

Bosun said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> the audacity of hope created his own drama, now he is passing it off.   this guy is a narcissist if you ask me.... he is the reason for the distraction, and now he blames others, again and again.. what the **** is going on? is it boooooosh fault or any other convenient knot head? obama believes he is the victim...... he is the original drama queen if you ask me... the guy is a bum, smart manipulative bum who has the libs wrapped around every word he slurs.....
> 
> and the grand old oprah buys into his ********.
> 
> Obama Tells Oprah Why He Released His Full Birth Certificate NOW - FoxNews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put out the same birth certificate that would have been accepted from any other president.  In fact, Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption" to have Hawaii release that birth certificate.  Basically, Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  Now, go ahead and explain why it wasn't about "race". G'day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it wasn't,   unless you are saying i am a racist, which i am not.  i did not dispute his citizenship, just was curious why it too him two years..
> 
> is he a narcissist or not?  that is  not a racial issue..
> 
> but, go ahead and wave your fucking racist flag, bro...  it is your story, you can spin it any way you want......  sounds to me like you have a color fixation....
Click to expand...


What spin?  Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption".  Basically, those constitution loving Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  That's "fact", not "spin".


----------



## Dr.Drock

I love when posters make threads like this with no intention of having to stick around and answer for themselves.


Say something crazy and run.


----------



## The Rabbi

Vanquish said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think there are real racial issues at play here? I'm not sure where you're from, but down here in Alabama, a lot of the opposition to Obama is just flat out racist.
> 
> Does that mean that Oblammy is twisting it to his advantage in an unscrupulous way? I know know that I'd say unscrupulous...perhaps divisive and calculated, sure.
> 
> Does he just suck up  all the racial crap and bear that on his shoulders? Or does he get to "give as good as he gets"?
> 
> I'm not saying that playing the race card isn't bad. I am saying that sometimes it is valid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know racism still exist but the request to prove his birth isn't about racism. heck, arnold isn't eligible to be president and he's a white boy. mccain was challenged too. obama is a smug asshole and he has been about this issue, so he's getting shit for it. If he really did prove his citizenship 2 years ago like half here claim he did, he should just be ignoring it. He doesn't owe any further explaination.  but what he did was take advantage of a situation to rally a segment of his support group.  but in the process he enhances and exploits the racial divide. that's a totally bull shit move. racism will never end with those kind of actions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make a reasonable argument. I definitely DO think it has to do with race because you forget that the genesis of all this was that he was KENYAN - i.e. code for black.  Racists can substitute the word Kenyan for the N-word and walk around all day, tongue in cheek saying "We aint gonna let no N...er Kenyan in our White House!"
> 
> There is a valid...if perhaps pretextual reason for seeing if his citizenship is valid...but this crazy train birthers have gone off on is just ridiculous.
Click to expand...


You're fucking kidding, right?  "Kenyan" is a synonym for "******"??  What universe do you inhabit again?
Next thing "cab driver" will become a synonym for ******.  Geez.  Where do people get this shit?


----------



## Gadawg73

The Rabbi said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think the Left has not already raked Newt over the coals about an event that has been disclosed and is well known?
> It isn't honesty but transparancy.  Why has Obama taken 2+ years to release something that he could have done right away? (Personally I think they needed to find the best forger, but that's another story).
> Why has Obama consistently refused to release information that is fairly routine for candidates?  It is a mystery.
> Personally I doubt there is any smoking gun hiding.  It is simply a measure about how clueless Obama is generally about this and how much he thinks he is above everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Hawaii, the entity BY STATUTE, validated the original years ago.
> If they wouldn't have done so and Obama had issued another one you would have stated:
> "No good. Only the entity that has sole authority over all birth records in Hawaii, The Hawaiian Dept. of Health, can validate and confirm the birth certificate."
> If you didn't know that ONLY the State Dept. of Health can validate a birth certificate that is your problem.
> I doubt you are that ignorant. You chose not to believe the truth.
> Nothing to do about Obama. Never was. You are responsible for knowing how the real world works. Quit blaming others. You act like the classic liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?
Click to expand...


You know.
Otherwise you would not respond.
Give it up. The "I have mine to show so where is his"  3rd grade argument all of you used has been exposed.
All of this BS you spout while Obama is raising pant loads of cash.
This argument was over 3 years ago. Shut your mouth and help us on the REAL ISSUES.
Keep this childish up and we get 4 more years of the same. 
Is that what you want?


----------



## Spoonman

rdean said:


> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama put out the same birth certificate that would have been accepted from any other president.  In fact, Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption" to have Hawaii release that birth certificate.  Basically, Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  Now, go ahead and explain why it wasn't about "race". G'day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't,   unless you are saying i am a racist, which i am not.  i did not dispute his citizenship, just was curious why it too him two years..
> 
> is he a narcissist or not?  that is  not a racial issue..
> 
> but, go ahead and wave your fucking racist flag, bro...  it is your story, you can spin it any way you want......  sounds to me like you have a color fixation....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What spin?  Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption".  Basically, those constitution loving Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  That's "fact", not "spin".
Click to expand...


actually that's a really good troll   those be some powerful republicans    I want men who have that kind of power running my country


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Anyone with common sense would agree that the Left was far more vicious & cruel to George Bush and his Family than anyone could ever be to this current President. It's not even close. The Left still has a whole lot of Bad Karma coming their way for what they did to Bush. So spare us the "Poor Victim" stuff. No one is more hateful than your average Lefty Winger. Period,end of story.


----------



## The Rabbi

Gadawg73 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Hawaii, the entity BY STATUTE, validated the original years ago.
> If they wouldn't have done so and Obama had issued another one you would have stated:
> "No good. Only the entity that has sole authority over all birth records in Hawaii, The Hawaiian Dept. of Health, can validate and confirm the birth certificate."
> If you didn't know that ONLY the State Dept. of Health can validate a birth certificate that is your problem.
> I doubt you are that ignorant. You chose not to believe the truth.
> Nothing to do about Obama. Never was. You are responsible for knowing how the real world works. Quit blaming others. You act like the classic liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know.
> Otherwise you would not respond.
> Give it up. The "I have mine to show so where is his"  3rd grade argument all of you used has been exposed.
> All of this BS you spout while Obama is raising pant loads of cash.
> This argument was over 3 years ago. Shut your mouth and help us on the REAL ISSUES.
> Keep this childish up and we get 4 more years of the same.
> Is that what you want?
Click to expand...


You cant even tell me what you're blabbering about?  Are you off your meds?


----------



## washamericom

zeitgeist2012 said:


> *Obama&#8217;s Birth Certificate? Why is He Still Hiding His Other Records?*&#8230;why did he spend millions of dollars to keep from showing it?
> 
> Thirdly, and just as important as questions 1 and 2, why is he still keeping his kindergarten records, his Punahou school records, his Occidental College records, his Columbia University records, his Columbia thesis, his Harvard Law School records, his Harvard Law Review articles, his scholarly articles from the University of Chicago, his passport, his medical records, his files from his years as an Illinois state senator, his Illinois State Bar Association records, any baptism records and his adoption records a secret?
> 
> Doc Drop: Obama Releases Birth Certificate [April 27, 2011] at Ironic Surrealism
> 
> Ironic Surrealism
> 
> *Birth Certificate is a Fake!!!!*
> 
> YouTube - PROOF!!! Obama Birth Certificate Fraud





i'm going to take a stroll over by the white house to see if i can't smell anxiety or see any different activity going on. too late for april fools right ?, ooooopps that may be their defense.


ostensibly, if any major news agencies would be talking about this it would be fox right ?
i thought sheppard smith was actively pushing this "final word" on the subject.


I report, you decide.    here's a red flag... dante has been around much, all the time he says i report you decides. all of the sudden he shows up last night talking. this "final word" on the subject. has this come up at the white house briefing today? he great at photoshoppe too, not that great. i think he stole my jesus fish too... just saying and all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In kenya african is a race, but not in the United States in 1961. I challenge you to show any Federal or state document besides this forgery that identifies African as a Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hypocritical to get all high and mighty because someone from Kenya puts African while you have been supporting documents which say "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...




> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.


Your argument is slipping into the abbys of failure, Was African used in America as a racisal identifier in America in 1961?


----------



## R.D.

Vanquish said:


> You make a reasonable argument. I definitely DO think it has to do with race because you forget that the genesis of all this was that he was *KENYAN - i.e. code for black. * Racists can substitute the word Kenyan for the N-word and walk around all day, tongue in cheek saying "We aint gonna let no N...er Kenyan in our White House!"
> 
> *There is a valid...if perhaps pretextual reason for seeing if his citizenship is valid*...but this crazy train birthers have gone off on is just ridiculous.



 Are you insane?


----------



## Gadawg73

washamericom said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The State of Hawaii, the entity BY STATUTE, validated the original years ago.
> If they wouldn't have done so and Obama had issued another one you would have stated:
> "No good. Only the entity that has sole authority over all birth records in Hawaii, The Hawaiian Dept. of Health, can validate and confirm the birth certificate."
> If you didn't know that ONLY the State Dept. of Health can validate a birth certificate that is your problem.
> I doubt you are that ignorant. You chose not to believe the truth.
> Nothing to do about Obama. Never was. You are responsible for knowing how the real world works. Quit blaming others. You act like the classic liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'm blabbering about the name of the hospital, if it's accurate to the name used on other long form cetificates of that day.
> 
> i'm wondering what some of you obama loyalists think about the video, the gentleman seems to know what he's talking about. are there other experts that agree with him ??, the political news is strangely quiet today.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Does the mystery man have a name?
I am a Republican voter since 1972. Would notvote for Obama for dog catcher.
But only a fool believes he wasn't born in Hawaii.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

zeitgeist2012 said:


> *Obamas Birth Certificate? Why is He Still Hiding His Other Records?*why did he spend millions of dollars to keep from showing it?
> 
> Thirdly, and just as important as questions 1 and 2, why is he still keeping his kindergarten records, his Punahou school records, his Occidental College records, his Columbia University records, his Columbia thesis, his Harvard Law School records, his Harvard Law Review articles, his scholarly articles from the University of Chicago, his passport, his medical records, his files from his years as an Illinois state senator, his Illinois State Bar Association records, any baptism records and his adoption records a secret?
> 
> Doc Drop: Obama Releases Birth Certificate [April 27, 2011] at Ironic Surrealism
> 
> Ironic Surrealism
> 
> *Birth Certificate is a Fake!!!!*
> 
> YouTube - PROOF!!! Obama Birth Certificate Fraud



b....but but but it's Alex Jones

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]


----------



## Meister

LilOlLady said:


> *Doubting Obamas birthplace only to degrade and humiliate*.
> 
> I dont believe anyone, even birthers, ever doubted that Obama was born in Hawaii and was a natural born citizen. The entire thing was all about degrading and humiliating a black man who is the most powerful man in the nation. No one could seriously believe Obama would concoct such a plan to deceive America. This man has proved his integrity many times over in his background and no one in their right mind could doubt it when he said he was born in Hawaii he was.
> 
> Donald Trump just took it a tad bit further and the entire plan all alone was to degrade and humiliate Obama and question his integrity which is faultless. The man is squeaky clean.
> 
> Donald Trumps questioning his qualification to get into Columbia and Harvard is just to further degrade and humiliate Obama. No other president in history has undergone such degradation and humiliation.


Just a side note to this thread:

Hasn't Obama degraded and humiliated the SCOTUS, and the republicans?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Two Thumbs said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been nearly 3 years and no proof, or valid evidence has come forth to prove that he was not born in HI.
> 
> *NONE*
> 
> Do you want obama out in '12?  Of course you do.  Many people do.
> 
> But if you keep grinding this stoopid birffer stuff over and over and over.  All big 0 has to do is tell the moderates;  "Do you want someone that sees proof and ignores it, running this country?"
> 
> Seriously, he will make this BS a front and center issue and we will have a problem keeping the House, and we can FORGET the Senate.
> 
> So STFU now, and we can get some conservatives in and hopefully take both houses of Congress, and maybe we canfix the damage you are doing and take the WH.
> 
> If you don't?
> 
> We are all fucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you Obama apologists need to stop being afraid of the truth and covering your ears and closing your eyes to the truth idiot. there is NONE evidence that he was born in hawaii.,deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you read the news?
> 
> He released the long form you morons have been demanding.
> 
> game
> set
> match
> 
> now :stfu: so we can get him out of the WH.
> 
> please
Click to expand...


yeah the DOCTORED one which you are afraid to look at.

game 
set 
checkmate.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Gadawg73 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm blabbering about the name of the hospital, if it's accurate to the name used on other long form cetificates of that day.
> 
> i'm wondering what some of you obama loyalists think about the video, the gentleman seems to know what he's talking about. are there other experts that agree with him ??, the political news is strangely quiet today.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the mystery man have a name?
> I am a Republican voter since 1972. Would notvote for Obama for dog catcher.
> But only a fool believes he wasn't born in Hawaii.
Click to expand...


Karl

here's his you tube web page, he's not saying obama wasn't born in Hawaii he's saying the docment is a fake.
YouTube - kdenninger's Channel


----------



## TheBrain

LibocalypseNow said:


> Anyone with common sense would agree that the Left was far more vicious & cruel to George Bush and his Family than anyone could ever be to this current President. It's not even close. The Left still has a whole lot of Bad Karma coming their way for what they did to Bush. So spare us the "Poor Victim" stuff. No one is more hateful than your average Lefty Winger. Period,end of story.





Don't forget about the way the Palins were treated either. That was classy.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

jillian said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I see how that conclusion is made.
> 
> If Obama's grades were bad as trump claims (without any proof that i've seen) and still got into harvard then its a legit question.   However, if obama's grades were good as i suspect then it just sounds like a baseless attack on affirmative action and a baseless smear of Obama....not that I agree with institutional racism such as affirmative action but still, its a bad and stupid way to go at the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see, you're going too far into the analysis. the fact that he went from birfer to schooler speaks volumes. the implication is that he scammed his way into college because, of course, the black guy couldn't have earned his way in. right?
> 
> i understand that you want to think people are even handed, but don't you think at this point that assumption is ill-founded?
> 
> you can't just spew garbage and then say the garbage one spews raises "questions".
Click to expand...


Its obvious people aren't even handed hence my post...hell look at the anti-birthers runing around calling anyone who questions obama a racist, that right there is a perfect example.


----------



## Truthmatters

The only president to have a perfectly legal birth document challenged as if it was not perfectly legal was our first black president.


----------



## washamericom

bigrebnc1775 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone found a 1961 long form birth certificate of a child _of any color_ being born at Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital. is the hospital name the same ??
> 
> that would be a good way to debunk this flag/myth?
Click to expand...


1966...??  does it look like a rectangle has been placed over the bottom ??


----------



## TheBrain

Truthmatters said:


> The only president to have a perfectly legal birth document challenged as if it was not perfectly legal was our first black president.




How many different threads are you going to perpetuate that lie in? By the way, don't your school teachers get mad when you're on the internet rather than working on your school work?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

washamericom said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone found a 1961 long form birth certificate of a child _of any color_ being born at Kapiolani Maternity & Gynecological Hospital. is the hospital name the same ??
> 
> that would be a good way to debunk this flag/myth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1966...??  does it look like a rectangle has been placed over the bottom ??
Click to expand...


The date of issue was Aug. 5 1961 one day after obama's


----------



## Gadawg73

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm blabbering about the name of the hospital, if it's accurate to the name used on other long form cetificates of that day.
> 
> i'm wondering what some of you obama loyalists think about the video, the gentleman seems to know what he's talking about. are there other experts that agree with him ??, the political news is strangely quiet today.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the mystery man have a name?
> I am a Republican voter since 1972. Would notvote for Obama for dog catcher.
> But only a fool believes he wasn't born in Hawaii.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karl
> 
> here's his you tube web page, he's not saying obama wasn't born in Hawaii he's saying the docment is a fake.
> YouTube - kdenninger's Channel
Click to expand...


I know Karl Denninger. He posts regularly on one of the stock boards I post on.
He stated a year ago that the DOW would be down to 2000 by April 1, 2011.
Brilliant guy.


----------



## sinister59

will the president pointed at a black president carry over to all presidential candidates to prove their citizenship and produce a birth certificate now ? or is this just for non whites ? 
 could you imagine if Obama was hispanic ? you'd claim he snuck across the border , 
 but really will this requirement now be mandatory for all candidate ? will trump prove he's a natural born American ? or palin or any from every party ? 

this could really make primaries fun . 

teabaggters want a oath of loyalty and a loyalty test for anyone that takes office of anykind . will that be the case or is this for just non whites ?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Toro said:


> This is over, right?
> 
> We've stopped talking about this moronic birfer thing, right?



No its the most important thing going toro, what do you mean QE2 is ending and the fed gave a press conference.....what do you mean unemployment is still at a horrible level...what do you mean the devaluing of our dollar through printing too much money and borrowing too much is making the price of commodities rise....what do you mean the rise in commodities prices are leading to inflation on things like food.

That  stuff doesn't matter, we need to talk about birth certificates for a president whom would never be prosectued on it by his attorney general or have to worry about our congress being dumb enough to bring the issue to the floor.

/sarcasm


----------



## Marie888

zeitgeist2012 said:


> That's a big problem with progressivism and their situational ethics...it's ok to lie and it is also admissable up to a certain number of lies while on the stand in the progressive courts of law....





I would agree to a point.  There are some who don't.  I say this because the ones closest to me lied right to my face - totally superficial.

Overall, I'm kinda creeped out.  zeitgeist, I watched the Alex Jones video you have on your siggy.  Regarding Alex Jones with the new long form COLB compared to the old form.

Link:
YouTube - PROOF!!! Obama Birth Certificate Fraud


Seriously.....I don't want to be labeled as some right wing lunatic or be bad named and be a "birther".   I don't want to be naive, a conpiracy theorist, etc. Really I don't.  But I find myself looking at it this situation, looking up info in regard to his BC or COLD, and keep looking even deeper into it.  

And then looking at a video like this, which has hundreds of comments flowing through even as I watch it! It really creeps me out for a number of reasons.   

It creeps me out because we seem to have lost total trust in our government in the US.  It creeps me out that its even an issue.  It creeps me out thinking of how other nations must view us when they see this junk on their news.  

What, are we Babylon or something?   It's seems SO bad here, it so sad.  I mean for this to even happen is unbelievable. The President of the United States of America has to show his COLB or Birth Certificate or whatever you call it publicly because enough people in our country are not trusting even where our own President is from!  And then the video here!

And what really creeps me out I don't understand how Alex Jones could be lying in the video?  Is it just for ratings?  Or is it really fake?  Again, I don't mean to be naive and I know people are back and forth on this, it's a huge issue... but wouldnt Alex Jones be subject to a libel suit if he was lying about this?  And why would he lie?  

Feel free anyone to answer, because I'm really saddened and creeped out and don't even know what to believe anymore except for my Lord.

What do you nonbirthers think of this video?  How and/or why could someone even post something like this without getting in trouble if it wasn't true?



_PS - Please I ask, DO NOT pull the race card on me regarding this.  There are some racists yes, but I believe this isn't about race for the most part.  I believe it's about losing trust, division, and maybe for some, a way to try to cause havoc for Obama because they don't like his party._
.


----------



## Gadawg73

For all you conspiracy theorists:
If Obama posted an altered birth certificate on the internet it is a crime. 
You can not alter vital records in any way and post them as valid.
Ditto for the certification of the original as that is a seperate crime.
You folks have been had once again. 
But I did hear there was a Big Foot sighting in Hahira, Ga. last night. 
News and film at 11.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

8537 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I see how that conclusion is made.
> 
> If Obama's grades were bad as trump claims (without any proof that i've seen) and still got into harvard then its a legit question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if his grades were bad, he was still a legacy admission to Harvard.
> 
> Ditto, President Bush.  And the person he beat in the 2000 election, Senator Gore.  It is quite a normal practice.
Click to expand...


How can you say that?  If he did well in college prior to harvard then it had nothing to do with "legacy admissions".   

No one posting here knows his college record so no one can claim that stuff.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the mystery man have a name?
> I am a Republican voter since 1972. Would notvote for Obama for dog catcher.
> But only a fool believes he wasn't born in Hawaii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karl
> 
> here's his you tube web page, he's not saying obama wasn't born in Hawaii he's saying the docment is a fake.
> YouTube - kdenninger's Channel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know Karl Denninger. He posts regularly on one of the stock boards I post on.
> He stated a year ago that the DOW would be down to 2000 by April 1, 2011.
> Brilliant guy.
Click to expand...


Well is he right on this subject?


----------



## Truthmatters

I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.

They hate him therefore he should not be president.


----------



## TheBrain

Truthmatters said:


> I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.
> 
> They hate him therefore he should not be president.



and I have NO doubt that you would behave in the exact same manner towards a candidate or office holder that you hated, so OFF YOUR HIGH HORSE.


----------



## Spoonman

Truthmatters said:


> I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.
> 
> They hate him therefore he should not be president.



we only hate him because he is destroying the country


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.
> 
> They hate him therefore he should not be president.



If yo want to believ the document obama submitted to the public is his real Long form document of birth thats fine believe, but it would be wrong.


----------



## nraforlife

Vanquish said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> BHO's latest certificate of live birth looks no more convincing than the previous one.
> 
> But hey, EVEN IF BHO was born in Hawaii he still lacks the Constitutionally required status as a Natural Born Citizen to serve as Prez due to papa's Brit citizenship at the time of BHO's birth.
> 
> I can understand the dem politicians and pundits lying/turning a blind eye for the Cause,...............BUT WHY are the supposedly oh sooooo constitution upholding repub politicians and pundits doing exactly the same thing??????
> 
> Listened to a few minutes of neocon Michael Medved launch a rabid maddog attack on 'birthers' yesterday- simply because these patriots seek to find answers to a question he just wants to go away.
> 
> We have a Prez who gained power in what amounts to a coup and yet supposedly constitutionalist repubs are waving a hand and saying 'move along nothing to see here'........and getting real pissed at those in the base who WON'T 'move along'...............................WHY???????????
> 
> Is it perhaps that the repubs have their own non-NBC great brown presidential hope in Bobby Jindal and are hoping to stage a counter-coup rather than accomplish something soooooo mundane and financially unrewarding to Insiders as upholding the Constitution????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> BHO meets the Natural Born Citizen requirement ...........ll.
Click to expand...


Yeppers your statement is Bullshit. BHO aka The Kenyan may have USA Citizenship, BUT the Reality that his papa was a foreigner without USA Citizenship at the time of BHO's birth forever precludes BHO from NBC status.

BTW lots of socalled 'conservatives' are bilging the test on this rather simple issue- likely because THEY want to pull the same UnConstitutional scam with Bobby Jindal as the Usurper.


----------



## MichIndy

I have not read any of the 108 pages previous to this, but just let me say this .....  Know your role and Close YOUR HOLE !!! to all of you conspiracy loving, freak-show dicks who have now been silenced in regard to at least one issue.
I know there are those who will cry FAKE and on and on about other BS, but just get over it you idiots.  It is now closed and i do not care if it is Trump or Paris Hilton who takes credit, but it is done.
I can tell all of you morons to now move on to an issue of substance like policies and legislation that you can hammer Obama about and get off of this ludicrous crap you have been crowing about for WAY too long.
You are officially now considered idiots for even thinking it was legitimate in the first place and even thinking that such a ruse could result in a fraudulent candidate being elected to the highest office in the land. It was stupid then, it is stupid now and you were all for stupid for even thinking it was a substantial issue at all.
And speaking of highest  .............  you are all now free to go back to your bongs and come up with something even dumber for next week.

P.S. - you can all feel free to now grow up as well and maybe even do us all a favor and sit out the next four or five election cycles.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grace said:


> Yeah. Seriously. Never heard such a thing. In the USA after the civli war? Papers?



Wow.


----------



## Synthaholic

Stephanie said:


> wow, so now the Obama, OUR PRESIDENT shouldn't have to comply with a request FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ELECTED HIM.
> 
> But, REMEMBER THE THING about Bush's NATIONAL GAURD RECORDS.
> 
> oh dear,



The people making the request aren't the ones who elected him.  They didn't vote for him in 2008 and won't vote for him in 2012.  Fuck 'em.  And fuck you, too.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Che said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just how stupid are you willing to be on this forum?  *All you do is make comments with nothing to back them up.*  You may some day realize that you have a mental disorder because of your connection to liberalism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to make you look like the piece of shit fool that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No she isn't she'll run when she's busted for lying. or ignore the reply to a post she doesn't like.
Click to expand...


She already posted the proof, moron.


----------



## sinister59

wow now its school records ? LOl how about sperm count , DNA results . LOL you cant even get a republican to give a drug test results . 
 will all theses requirement be demanded on all candidates ? all party's ?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, so now the Obama, OUR PRESIDENT shouldn't have to comply with a request FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ELECTED HIM.
> 
> But, REMEMBER THE THING about Bush's NATIONAL GAURD RECORDS.
> 
> oh dear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people making the request aren't the ones who elected him.  They didn't vote for him in 2008 and won't vote for him in 2012.  Fuck 'em.  And fuck you, too.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter who did or didn't vote for him what matters is the Constitutional process. Both documnts that has been submitted to the public have so many holes in them I think it was made of swiss chesse.


----------



## washamericom

Obama Mom&#8217;s Signature on that Birth Certificate | Fellowship of the Minds


----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now the "Donald" is asking him to show his grades..insinuating that there is no way he could have gotten into Harvard. He's also basically saying Obama hasn't written his own books.
> 
> Trump really isn't a racist..he hates everyone. But he's playing into the racist meme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope every advertiser on his show pulls their spots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They should.  What an embarrassing man.  This on top of very public and personal feuds with women should have prompted advertisers to pull their spots..
Click to expand...


I would love to see one of those has-beens stand up and say _"You can't fire me - I quit!  I refuse to spend another minute in your racist presence"_


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In kenya african is a race, but not in the United States in 1961. I challenge you to show any Federal or state document besides this forgery that identifies African as a Race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hypocritical to get all high and mighty because someone from Kenya puts African while you have been supporting documents which say "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is slipping into the abbys of failure, Was African used in America as a racisal identifier in America in 1961?
Click to expand...



On the documents you provided is Portuguese a Race?  Is German a Race?


Were they on the list of official races?


Why are you dogging the question about the document you have vouched for as official but which contains the same type of race identification as Obama's.



**************************************


And yes African was used on at least one document in 1961, a birth certificate whose data was supplied by a Kenyan, a country that told them to identify themselves as "African".



>>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is going to make you look like the piece of shit fool that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she isn't she'll run when she's busted for lying. or ignore the reply to a post she doesn't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She already posted the proof, moron.
Click to expand...


I didn't see it.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1960's no where in American government or culture was African considered a race. The first Time I ever heade the term African as a race was in the mid 80's
> 
> 
> 
> My god, you are one stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To argue with me on this issue tells me you don't know what the fuck you are talking about.
Click to expand...

I don't need to argue with you - World Watcher is kicking your ass without needing help from anyone.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> B'loney.  Don't project your deficiencies on the majority of Americans.
> 
> I provided a link to how the government defined data standards for race on birth certificates in 1961 in post #1139.   There is no category for AFRICAN *(which is not a race, it's a nationality)*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Americans are taught today, yes.
> 
> What were Kenyans taught in 1961?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying the document is a kenyan document? obama sr. did not supply the information for the COLB, obama's mother did. she signed for it.
Click to expand...


You are one stupid fuck.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hypocritical to get all high and mighty because someone from Kenya puts African while you have been supporting documents which say "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your argument is slipping into the abbys of failure, Was African used in America as a racisal identifier in America in 1961?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On the documents you provided is Portuguese a Race?  Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Where they on the list of official races from 1961?
> 
> 
> Why are you dogging the question about the document you have vouched for as official but which contains the same type of race identification as Obama's.
> 
> 
> 
> **************************************
> 
> 
> And yes African was used on at least one document in 1961, a birth certificate whose data was supplied by a Kenyan, a country that told them to identify themselves as "African".
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>
Click to expand...


Again I ask is there any other govenment document state or federal that recognizes African as a RACE in 1961 other than the fraud already released?


----------



## Vanquish

nraforlife said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> BHO's latest certificate of live birth looks no more convincing than the previous one.
> 
> But hey, EVEN IF BHO was born in Hawaii he still lacks the Constitutionally required status as a Natural Born Citizen to serve as Prez due to papa's Brit citizenship at the time of BHO's birth.
> 
> I can understand the dem politicians and pundits lying/turning a blind eye for the Cause,...............BUT WHY are the supposedly oh sooooo constitution upholding repub politicians and pundits doing exactly the same thing??????
> 
> Listened to a few minutes of neocon Michael Medved launch a rabid maddog attack on 'birthers' yesterday- simply because these patriots seek to find answers to a question he just wants to go away.
> 
> We have a Prez who gained power in what amounts to a coup and yet supposedly constitutionalist repubs are waving a hand and saying 'move along nothing to see here'........and getting real pissed at those in the base who WON'T 'move along'...............................WHY???????????
> 
> Is it perhaps that the repubs have their own non-NBC great brown presidential hope in Bobby Jindal and are hoping to stage a counter-coup rather than accomplish something soooooo mundane and financially unrewarding to Insiders as upholding the Constitution????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> BHO meets the Natural Born Citizen requirement ...........ll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeppers your statement is Bullshit. BHO aka The Kenyan may have USA Citizenship, BUT the Reality that his papa was a foreigner without USA Citizenship at the time of BHO's birth forever precludes BHO from NBC status.
> 
> BTW lots of socalled 'conservatives' are bilging the test on this rather simple issue- likely because THEY want to pull the same UnConstitutional scam with Bobby Jindal as the Usurper.
Click to expand...


Oh another bullshit post by you...WITHOUT ANY CITATION TO AUTHORITY.

Here's what I want you to do...

1. Go find a reliable, citable reference to what the citizenship rules were at the time of BHO's birth.

2. Go find a reliable, citable reference to BHO's parents' citizenship was at the time of BHO's birth.

3. Apply the facts to the rule.

Once you do that...you'll find you are wrong.

Great job snipping out the part of my quote that explains that EVEN CONSERVATIVE PUNDITS have done my 1, 2, 3 above and found you wrong.

I'll wait....go do it if you really want to be intellectually honest.


----------



## Ravi

washamericom said:


> Obama Moms Signature on that Birth Certificate | Fellowship of the Minds




That is too fucking funny.

You people really are batshit crazy.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Americans are taught today, yes.
> 
> What were Kenyans taught in 1961?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the document is a kenyan document? obama sr. did not supply the information for the COLB, obama's mother did. she signed for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


Stop read your coment again It doesn't matter what kenyans were taught to identify thyem self as in America 1961. Now if you are saying the document was produced in Kenya Then you have anargument. So was it? If it was then African is a race who am I to tell a kenyan how to identify himself on his countries offical paper work. But if it's an American document sorry failed.


----------



## Foxfyre

Spoonman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.
> 
> They hate him therefore he should not be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we only hate him because he is destroying the country
Click to expand...


I don't hate him.  I oppose him because I believe his policies are incompetent and not always well intended, and I don't think he likes the USA all that much.

I don't care about the birth certificate issue other than as a matter of curiosity though I wonder if it was proved to be a forgery, would those who worship Obama care that it was forged?  Are there a lot of people who routinely forgive being played for a fool if the person is on the correct side of political ideology or belongs to the right political party?


----------



## Liability

Superman is to renounce his US citizenship.

Superman Renounces 



Spoiler



in 'Action Comics' #900 - ComicsAlliance | Comic book culture, news, humor, commentary, and reviews





Spoiler



Now how the FUCK did an alien ever acquire citizenship in the first place?

Clark Kent was adopted by Ma and Pa Kent, sure.

So maybe Clark got some citizenship.

But I doubt Kal-El ever showed HIS Certification of Live Birth to any Immigration Officials.






So how does  this purveyor of "Truth, Justice and the American Way" CLAIM to even BE a US Citizen?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> In the 60;'s in America Korean Japense was an acceptedablr racial Identifer African was not.



Got a link to prove that, or is it coming straight out of your ass?


----------



## BlindBoo

yota5 said:


> Any one who would determine that the interest in Obama's BC is racist is a cretinous fool.  I don't care if this were a chartreuse President with bright purple polka a dots.  *Americans have the right to know that the CinC is qualified to hold the office.*  Wouldn't it have been easier for Obama to have produced his BC when the Clinton campaign brought this allegation to the American people?
> 
> The truth of the matter is that in any other venue President Obama would be viewed a security risk by the FBI.  He is known to associate with self confessed, unrepentant terrorists.  He sat in the congregation of a hateful anti-American bigot for over twenty years.  He is a known associate of the communist party, and has had self confessed communists appointed to Obama Czar-ships.
> 
> If the FBI had found evidence of such shenanigans in my back ground I would probably been sent to the stockade in lieu of being awarded my security clearance.   The travesty in this situation is that Obama (would wouldn't pass even the most perfunctory back ground check) is walking around with the keys to America's nuclear arsenal in his back pocket.  This same man fought the request that he produce his BC.  Liberals, who seem to be permanently stuck on stupid, can't understand why the majority of Americans are concerned over the President's perceived integrity, and trustworthiness.



Yes Bill Ayers was a violent radical of the 60's protesting the killing of Americans impressed into military service and thrown in a war of choice,  They also protesteed the killing of innocent Asians.  Calling him a terrorist doens't make it so.  The Weather Underground did not target innocent civilians.  Furthermore, like the Israelis fighting in Palestine in the 1940's, they always put out a warning ahead of any attack.  

At that same time the Wright volunteered to serve.  He does not hate America.  I don't care how many time you listened to that clip......

Czar is a rhetorical name for a non-cabinet position as special advisor to the president.  All modern president have appoint these regardless of what you call them.  They do not have Czar like powers over anything.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Moms Signature on that Birth Certificate | Fellowship of the Minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too fucking funny.
> 
> You people really are batshit crazy.
Click to expand...


Whats funny is that you thought the document was real.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 60;'s in America Korean Japense was an acceptedablr racial Identifer African was not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to prove that, or is it coming straight out of your ass?
Click to expand...


I didn't post the link but it has been posted in this thread.


----------



## Spoonman

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.
> 
> They hate him therefore he should not be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we only hate him because he is destroying the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate him.  I oppose him because I believe his policies are incompetent and not always well intended, and I don't think he likes the USA all that much.
> 
> I don't care about the birth certificate issue other than as a matter of curiosity though I wonder if it was proved to be a forgery, would those who worship Obama care that it was forged?  Are there a lot of people who routinely forgive being played for a fool if the person is on the correct side of political ideology or belongs to the right political party?
Click to expand...


i don't actually hate HIM either. He's probably a pretty decent guy.  i don't like his policy, his indecisiveness, or his politics. 

hey, if they haven't seen through him at this point they never will


----------



## washamericom

MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell Lambastes Orly Taitz, Ends Interview (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire


funny....


----------



## Jarhead

BlindBoo said:


> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who would determine that the interest in Obama's BC is racist is a cretinous fool.  I don't care if this were a chartreuse President with bright purple polka a dots.  *Americans have the right to know that the CinC is qualified to hold the office.*  Wouldn't it have been easier for Obama to have produced his BC when the Clinton campaign brought this allegation to the American people?
> 
> The truth of the matter is that in any other venue President Obama would be viewed a security risk by the FBI.  He is known to associate with self confessed, unrepentant terrorists.  He sat in the congregation of a hateful anti-American bigot for over twenty years.  He is a known associate of the communist party, and has had self confessed communists appointed to Obama Czar-ships.
> 
> If the FBI had found evidence of such shenanigans in my back ground I would probably been sent to the stockade in lieu of being awarded my security clearance.   The travesty in this situation is that Obama (would wouldn't pass even the most perfunctory back ground check) is walking around with the keys to America's nuclear arsenal in his back pocket.  This same man fought the request that he produce his BC.  Liberals, who seem to be permanently stuck on stupid, can't understand why the majority of Americans are concerned over the President's perceived integrity, and trustworthiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bill Ayers was a violent radical of the 60's protesting the killing of Americans impressed into military service and thrown in a war of choice,  They also protesteed the killing of innocent Asians.  Calling him a terrorist doens't make it so.  The Weather Underground did not target innocent civilians.  Furthermore, like the Israelis fighting in Palestine in the 1940's, they always put out a warning ahead of any attack.
> 
> *Wow....So you believe the end justifies the means? The son of a police seargent is not an innocent civilian?*
> 
> At that same time the Wright volunteered to serve.  He does not hate America.  I don't care how many time you listened to that clip......
> 
> *I did not hate my best friend growing up until he was about 35 years old...when he beat his wife.*
> 
> Czar is a rhetorical name for a non-cabinet position as special advisor to the president.  All modern president have appoint these regardless of what you call them.  They do not have Czar like powers over anything.
Click to expand...


Wow....you are an unusually forgiving person.

Curious....did you forgive Bush seeing as he was working with intel offered to him from not only OUR agencies...but from agencies around the world as well?


----------



## BlindBoo

R.D. said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't doubt that many in Ditto-Heads and Teabaggers did it to denigrate the President.
> 
> The President has proven he is a politician who will, at best, stretch the truth (at worst, lie), so the claim that his integrity is squeeky clean is duboius.
> 
> I think releasing it now is a lose, lose situation for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree wholeheartedly.  Because he is the Pres and a liberal,  not because he is black.
> 
> Just as you denigrate Tea Party Activists.
Click to expand...


No, to me there is a difference.  A Tea Party Activist is one who has libertarian ideals and always have.  The Teabaggers are the Pseudo-cons who just hijacked the movement and are trying to turn it into an arm of the Republican party.

To me anyway it has nothing to do with sucking balls!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

washamericom said:


> MSNBC's Lawrence O'Donnell Lambastes Orly Taitz, Ends Interview (VIDEO) | TPM LiveWire
> 
> 
> funny....



24 hours later I wonder if even he believes the document is a true copy of obama's COLB?


----------



## Truthmatters

Why did the right question the perfectly legal birth certificate Obama released in the first place?


----------



## Synthaholic

Sunni Man said:


> snjmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good lord people. It doesn't matter where he was born, his mother was a US citizen which makes him a US citizen.
> 
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> My mother is a US citizen also .
> 
> But when I applied for a passport I had to show my birth certificate not hers
Click to expand...

Which one did you show, and they accepted - the long form, or the one with the official, raised seal?

Don't lie.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 60;'s in America Korean Japense was an acceptedablr racial Identifer African was not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to prove that, or is it coming straight out of your ass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't post the link but it has been posted in this thread.
Click to expand...



http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf



Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.


It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.

It does NOT list German as a race identifier.

It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.

It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​


Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got a link to prove that, or is it coming straight out of your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post the link but it has been posted in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.
> 
> 
> It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list German as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​
> 
> 
> Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.


----------



## Synthaholic

bripat9643 said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was there doubt that Obama wasn't American despite Congress affirming that he was? HE's BLack!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did Congress vote to declare Obama an American?
Click to expand...

When they accepted the electors' results.


Dumbass.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ravi said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Moms Signature on that Birth Certificate | Fellowship of the Minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too fucking funny.
> 
> You people really are batshit crazy.
Click to expand...


what did it say ravi?  I didn't and don't want to click it.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post the link but it has been posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.
> 
> 
> It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list German as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​
> 
> 
> Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.
Click to expand...



Sure, "African" was used on a Hawaii birth certificate in 1961.  See on birth certificates people could write in what they wanted and that was what was printed.


Now...

I ask again was "Korean", "German", "English", or "Portuguese" official racial identifiers like on the birth certificate you have frequently linked to?










>>>>


----------



## Ravi

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama Moms Signature on that Birth Certificate | Fellowship of the Minds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too fucking funny.
> 
> You people really are batshit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what did it say ravi?  I didn't and don't want to click it.
Click to expand...

It's a comparison of two signatures of Obama's mother. One is a social security card with a clearly computer generated signature...looks like it was written with an Etch-a-Sketch, in other words.


----------



## BlindBoo

Jarhead said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one who would determine that the interest in Obama's BC is racist is a cretinous fool.  I don't care if this were a chartreuse President with bright purple polka a dots.  *Americans have the right to know that the CinC is qualified to hold the office.*  Wouldn't it have been easier for Obama to have produced his BC when the Clinton campaign brought this allegation to the American people?
> 
> The truth of the matter is that in any other venue President Obama would be viewed a security risk by the FBI.  He is known to associate with self confessed, unrepentant terrorists.  He sat in the congregation of a hateful anti-American bigot for over twenty years.  He is a known associate of the communist party, and has had self confessed communists appointed to Obama Czar-ships.
> 
> If the FBI had found evidence of such shenanigans in my back ground I would probably been sent to the stockade in lieu of being awarded my security clearance.   The travesty in this situation is that Obama (would wouldn't pass even the most perfunctory back ground check) is walking around with the keys to America's nuclear arsenal in his back pocket.  This same man fought the request that he produce his BC.  Liberals, who seem to be permanently stuck on stupid, can't understand why the majority of Americans are concerned over the President's perceived integrity, and trustworthiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bill Ayers was a violent radical of the 60's protesting the killing of Americans impressed into military service and thrown in a war of choice,  They also protesteed the killing of innocent Asians.  Calling him a terrorist doens't make it so.  The Weather Underground did not target innocent civilians.  Furthermore, like the Israelis fighting in Palestine in the 1940's, they always put out a warning ahead of any attack.
> 
> *Wow....So you believe the end justifies the means? The son of a police seargent is not an innocent civilian?*
> 
> I"m not willing to lump the Weather Underground into the same catagory as al Queda, or Hama if that's what you mean.  do you have a link to a story on the Sargents son?
> 
> At that same time the Wright volunteered to serve.  He does not hate America.  I don't care how many time you listened to that clip......
> 
> *I did not hate my best friend growing up until he was about 35 years old...when he beat his wife.*
> 
> The clip that the rabid right aired is terribly misleading.  The man does not hate America.
> Czar is a rhetorical name for a non-cabinet position as special advisor to the president.  All modern president have appoint these regardless of what you call them.  They do not have Czar like powers over anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow....you are an unusually forgiving person.
> 
> Curious....did you forgive Bush seeing as he was working with intel offered to him from not only OUR agencies...but from agencies around the world as well?
Click to expand...


I think President Bush should have worked within the UN Framework before invading and occupying Iraq.


----------



## theHawk

LilOlLady said:


> *Doubting Obamas birthplace only to degrade and humiliate*.
> 
> I dont believe anyone, even birthers, ever doubted that Obama was born in Hawaii and was a natural born citizen. The entire thing was all about degrading and humiliating a black man who is the most powerful man in the nation. No one could seriously believe Obama would concoct such a plan to deceive America. This man has proved his integrity many times over in his background and no one in their right mind could doubt it when he said he was born in Hawaii he was.
> 
> Donald Trump just took it a tad bit further and the entire plan all alone was to degrade and humiliate Obama and question his integrity which is faultless. The man is squeaky clean.
> 
> Donald Trumps questioning his qualification to get into Columbia and Harvard is just to further degrade and humiliate Obama. No other president in history has undergone such degradation and humiliation.



Looks like LilOlLiberal is still obessed about race.  Anyone who dares question the Hussein is a racist!

I think this whole birther thing gained a lot of steam because a growing segment of the population is absolutely baffled by this President.  It is becoming more and more obvious his policies are meant to destroy the US economy and to bring down the status of America in general.  He has been and wants to continue to spend us into oblivion, he has done nothing about the illegal immigraition problem which leads to many of our fiscal problems, and his health care plan is designed to destroy the private health sector.

Many Americans who have started to realize this are probably asking themselves 'how can this be?'  How can an American President willfully want to do this to us?  Maybe because he isn't a real American, maybe because he wasn't even born here and was raised in Indonesia and just has a different view.

The answer of course is, he is doing all this not because he is some foreign born Manchurian Candidate, but because he is a die hard Marxist left wing liberal.  And his radical ideaology is rooted in destorying capitalism and American exceptionalism in favor of a new socialist "global" America which is made to serve the rest of the world.


----------



## sinister59

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow, so now the Obama, OUR PRESIDENT shouldn't have to comply with a request FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ELECTED HIM.
> 
> But, REMEMBER THE THING about Bush's NATIONAL GAURD RECORDS.
> 
> oh dear,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people making the request aren't the ones who elected him.  They didn't vote for him in 2008 and won't vote for him in 2012.  Fuck 'em.  And fuck you, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter who did or didn't vote for him what matters is the Constitutional process. Both documnts that has been submitted to the public have so many holes in them I think it was made of swiss chesse.
Click to expand...


the libs are whining because he was too moderate for what they expected . and like all American they thought president was king for 4 years .


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too fucking funny.
> 
> You people really are batshit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did it say ravi?  I didn't and don't want to click it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a comparison of two signatures of Obama's mother. One is a social security card with a clearly computer generated signature...looks like it was written with an Etch-a-Sketch, in other words.
Click to expand...


compare my signature on one of those credit card scanner things to the actual signature card and they will be cutting me off


----------



## Gadawg73

Foxfyre said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.
> 
> They hate him therefore he should not be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we only hate him because he is destroying the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't hate him.  I oppose him because I believe his policies are incompetent and not always well intended, and I don't think he likes the USA all that much.
> 
> I don't care about the birth certificate issue other than as a matter of curiosity though I wonder if it was proved to be a forgery, would those who worship Obama care that it was forged?  Are there a lot of people who routinely forgive being played for a fool if the person is on the correct side of political ideology or belongs to the right political party?
Click to expand...


How come you do not use the same judgment on those that have been proved to be worshippers of everything and anything false against Obama?
Those out number the worshippers of him 2 to 1. 
Woulda, coulda shoulda is rank speculation. Childs' play.
Waste of time.


----------



## Vast LWC

So, let me see if I have all this straight up to this point:

*1.  Donald Trump and a bunch of (rather partisan) folks claimed that Obama was not actually born in this country*.

2.  They claimed that the only proof that they would accept was his "long form birth certificate", and that they believed they had evidence that said document did not exist.

3.  Donald Trump launched an investigation and claimed that his investigators discovered suspicious items concerning said birth certificate.

4.  Obama produced said "Long Form" birth certificate, proving that said partisan group was incorrect, and that Donald Trump was an out-and-out liar.

5.  *Donald Trump and a bunch of (rather partisan) folks claim that there are "questions" concerning Obama's college transcripts...*

Anyone see a pattern here?


----------



## FuelRod

I was pretty sure Obama was stillborn and his entire career has been like Weekend at Bernie's.


----------



## Vast LWC

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> (Link)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too fucking funny.
> 
> You people really are batshit crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what did it say ravi?  I didn't and don't want to click it.
Click to expand...


It has what is supposedly his mothers signature on a picture of what is supposedly her Social Security card, and compares it to her signature on the Birth Certificate.

Of course, even if the blogger on that site had somehow gotten a hold of his mother's SS Card (which they obviously didn't), it would in fact be a crime to then post it on the internet.  

I know for a fact it's a crime in New York to publicly disseminate a person's Social Security number (as per the &#8220;NY Social Security Number Protection Law&#8221; of 2006), and I'm thinking it's a crime in most of the US as well.


----------



## washamericom

Vast LWC said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too fucking funny.
> 
> You people really are batshit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what did it say ravi?  I didn't and don't want to click it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has what is supposedly his mothers signature on a picture of what is supposedly her Social Security card, and compares it to her signature on the Birth Certificate.
> 
> Of course, even if the blogger on that site had somehow gotten a hold of his mother's SS Card (which they obviously didn't), it would in fact be a crime to then post it on the internet.
> 
> I know for a fact it's a crime in New York to publicly disseminate a person's Social Security number (as per the &#8220;NY Social Security Number Protection Law&#8221; of 2006), and I'm thinking it's a crime in most of the US as well.
Click to expand...


red herring
http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/78274...-barack-obama-birth-certificate-rumours-begin


----------



## Vast LWC

washamericom said:


> red herring



Whatever, just giving you a heads up that the person who posted that has committed a crime in many states.

In addition, you linking that page could also be considered "disseminating", and, depending on the laws of your state, would make you also guilty of a crime.


----------



## Zona

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> 1. This is just getting warmed up, this fake birth certificate/clob will fail, and then guess what, we impeach ol Barry.
> 2. Its coming folks.
> 3. BOOYAH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> SirJamesofTexas



There are some who would agree with this.  All fox viewers of course but they are out there.


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post the link but it has been posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.
> 
> 
> It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list German as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​
> 
> 
> Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.
Click to expand...


You are a burfer no matter what aren't you.  No matter how dumb you look, no matter how much proof you get, you are a burfer conspiracy nut or your a racist asshole.  Either way, REPRSENT THE BAGGERS!  

Go Donald.


----------



## Vanquish

Vanquish said:


> nraforlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> BHO meets the Natural Born Citizen requirement ...........ll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeppers your statement is Bullshit. BHO aka The Kenyan may have USA Citizenship, BUT the Reality that his papa was a foreigner without USA Citizenship at the time of BHO's birth forever precludes BHO from NBC status.
> 
> BTW lots of socalled 'conservatives' are bilging the test on this rather simple issue- likely because THEY want to pull the same UnConstitutional scam with Bobby Jindal as the Usurper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh another bullshit post by you...WITHOUT ANY CITATION TO AUTHORITY.
> 
> Here's what I want you to do...
> 
> 1. Go find a reliable, citable reference to what the citizenship rules were at the time of BHO's birth.
> 
> 2. Go find a reliable, citable reference to BHO's parents' citizenship was at the time of BHO's birth.
> 
> 3. Apply the facts to the rule.
> 
> Once you do that...you'll find you are wrong.
> 
> Great job snipping out the part of my quote that explains that EVEN CONSERVATIVE PUNDITS have done my 1, 2, 3 above and found you wrong.
> 
> I'll wait....go do it if you really want to be intellectually honest.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting NRA for life.  You just cant back your shit up with anything objective or reliable...therefore your posts are bullshit.

Fact is...in 1940, Congress passed a law making illegitimate children born abroad to US citizen women citizens if the mother had resided in the US. However, under this law, if the child was legitimated by the foreign national father before his or her eighteenth birthday, the child would not be considered a citizen.

In 1998, the Supreme Court issued an opinion upholding the requirement that a child born out of wedlock to a US citizen woman be legitimated before his or her eighteenth birthday.
The decision was reaffirmed in the 2001 US Supreme Court decision Nguyen v. INS which held that differing requirements for out-of-wedlock children of US citizen men versus US citizen women are constitutional.


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post the link but it has been posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.
> 
> 
> It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list German as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​
> 
> 
> Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.
Click to expand...


It's a Hawaiian state document.  If you want to prove it invalid prove that Hawaii did not accept such an identifier.  

Otherwise you have nothing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.
> 
> 
> It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list German as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​
> 
> 
> Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a Hawaiian state document.  If you want to prove it invalid prove that Hawaii did not accept such an identifier.
> 
> Otherwise you have nothing.
Click to expand...


It's a revised document 11/01 so it's not an orininal document from 1961. Besides it's the one that's being argued about do you have another one?


----------



## Rinata

Flaylo said:


> Birtherist response highlights racial undertones of debate - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And columnist Michael Tomasky wrote for The Guardian Wednesday that the birther conspiracy "had to be the only explanation for how this black man got to the White House." He added: *"And if you think race isn't what this is about at its core, ask yourself if there would even be a birther conspiracy if Barack Obama were white and named Bart Oberstar. If you think there would be, you are delusional."*
> 
> 
> In a similar vein, Rev. Jesse Jackson told Politico yesterday that Donald Trump's campaign to get Obama to release his birth certificate is deeply rooted in race.
> 
> "Any discussion of [Obama's] birthplace is a code word," Jackson said. "It calls upon ancient racial fears." Jackson later added that, in his view, Trump "is now tapping into code-word fears that go far beyond a rational discourse."
> 
> Birthers emphatically deny such criticism. But it's difficult to apprehend the ongoing resistance to proof of Obama's citizenship without crediting racial fear as a significant factor. At first, after all, many adherents of birtherism argued that the administration fueled speculation by failing to release the long-form version of Obama's birth certificate, but now that this version has been released to the public, *the call continues to go out for other kinds of information about Obama's past to be released--a level of scrutiny that neither McCain nor Obama's 43 predecessors in the Oval Office were expected to face.*
> 
> 
> Trump, who has railed against Obama as he floats himself as a presidential contender, on Wednesday at a press conference in New Hampshire called for Obama to release his academic transcripts:
> 
> 
> The word is, according to what I've read, that he was a terrible student when he went to Occidental. He then gets to Columbia. He then gets to Harvard. I heard at Columbia he wasn't a very good student. He then gets to Harvard. How do you get into Harvard if you're not a good student. Maybe that's right or maybe that's wrong. But I don't know why he doesn't release his records. Why doesn't he release his Occidental records?
> 
> Trump and others have accused Obama of not authoring his memoir, while many Obama detractors continue to argue he is secretly Muslim. Both Jackson and Peniel noted that never before has a sitting president's nationality been questioned.
> 
> Meanwhile, an eye-opening recent study from the University of Delaware appears to confirm that race-minded detractors of Obama view him as "less American"--as Dan Vergano writes for USA Today.
> 
> The study, which surveyed blacks and whites on their opinions of Obama compared to Vice President Joe Biden, found that whites classified as "higher prejudice-predicted Whites" viewed Obama as "less American"--a view that, in turn, resulted in lower evaluations of the president's performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These fucking racist pricks make me sick when they deny their racism, no other president has ever been asked to release such information, its as if if you're black and the leader of this country you must prove something more than anyone else, who the hell is Donald Trump or any other racist prick to prove something to? The racist pricks just can't get themselves to accept that a black man sits in the WH and not as a servant or janitor.
Click to expand...


That is the problem in a nutshell. Except one more thing. They also just cannot accept President Obama's intelligence. It just pisses them off something fierce.


----------



## Stephanie

OMFrikkenGawd, not only can't we stand to see a BLACK man in the WHITEhouse, now we can't stand the Obama's INTELLIGENCE.


----------



## Screaming Eagle

It's clearly a fake.


----------



## Rinata

AllieBaba said:


> You're an idiot.
> 
> You guys really are going to claim that we're talking in "code" since you can't justifiably accuse us of racism any other way. Since we don't behave and speak in a racist manner, you have to claim that we're hiding our racism in CODE and if you just crack the code, you got us!
> 
> The only racists are the idiots who are using blacks, and race, to bolster up a party that has completely sickened the world. The only way you can pull people to you is by lying, and accusing the other side of the most foul behavior you can think of. And you don't care how many black people get hurt when you do it
> 
> BTW, do a search on this site of every foul racist word you can think of. I guarantee that the huge majority of people using them are  left wingers



Are you serious??? You think that the only way a person can show their racism is by using the "N" word??? Don't you know that people get their racism noticed in ways that are often subtle?? Also, actions can convey racism, expressions can convey racism. Words can convey racism, such as this post from you!!! How stupid can you be???


----------



## 007

Screaming Eagle said:


> It's clearly a fake.



It clearly has been doctored all to hell. It's more a computer generated concoction than a simple scan of something. It's more a fake than the first piss poor forgery he produced. This guy is pissing in the face of ALL Americans with this pathetic garbage. Some people are loving his golden shower as he pisses in their face, and some are outraged. Once and for all there should be a congressional investigation into this so that people stop lying, forging, and pissing in faces. This issue should be put to rest, instead of obama just passing off this total crap expecting people to buy it.

*New obama Certification of Live Birth is a FORGERY!*


----------



## Vast LWC

Rinata said:


> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These fucking racist pricks make me sick when they deny their racism, no other president has ever been asked to release such information, its as if if you're black and the leader of this country you must prove something more than anyone else, who the hell is Donald Trump or any other racist prick to prove something to? The racist pricks just can't get themselves to accept that a black man sits in the WH and not as a servant or janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the problem in a nutshell. Except one more thing. They also just cannot accept President Obama's intelligence. It just pisses them off something fierce.
Click to expand...


Umm, not to nitpick, because I do think there was a certain amount of racism in the origin of this whole conspiracy theory, though I don't believe all birthers are necessarily racist...

But...

The subject of being a "Natural Born Citizen" has in fact been brought up before in several presidential races.

Natural Born Citizen Clause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Specifically:



> Chester A. Arthur (18291886), 21st president of the United States, was rumored to have been born in Canada. This was never demonstrated by his Democratic opponents, although Arthur Hinman, an attorney who had investigated Arthur's family history, raised the objection during his vice-presidential campaign and after the end of his Presidency. Arthur was born in Vermont to a U.S. citizen mother and a father from Ireland, who was eventually naturalized as a U.S. citizen in 1843 (14 years after Chester was born). Despite the fact that his parents took up residence in the United States somewhere between 1822 and 1824, Chester Arthur additionally began to claim between 1870 and 1880 that he had been born in 1830, rather than in 1829, which only caused minor confusion and was even used in several publications. Arthur was sworn in as president when President Garfield died after being shot.
> Christopher Schürmann (born 1848 in New York) entered the Labor primaries during the 1896 Presidential election. His eligibility was questioned in a New York Tribune article, because he was born to alien parents of German nationality. It was stated that "various Attorney-Generals of the United States have expressed the opinion that a child born in this country of alien parents, who have not been naturalized, is, by the fact of birth, a native-born citizen entitled to all rights and privileges as such". But due to a lack of any statute on the subject, Schürmann's eligibility was "at best an open question, and one which should have made [his] nomination under any circumstances an impossibility", because questions concerning his eligibility could have been raised after the election.
> The eligibility of Charles Evans Hughes (18621948) was questioned in an article written by Breckinridge Long, and published in the Chicago Legal News during the U.S. presidential election of 1916, in which Hughes was narrowly defeated by Woodrow Wilson. Long claimed that Hughes was ineligible because his father had not yet naturalized at the time of his birth and was still a British citizen. Observing that Hughes, although born in the United States, was also a British subject and therefore "enjoy[ed] a dual nationality and owe[d] a double allegiance", Long argued that a native born citizen was not natural born without a unity of U.S. citizenship and allegiance and stated: "Now if, by any possible construction, a person at the instant of birth, and for any period of time thereafter, owes, or may owe, allegiance to any sovereign but the United States, he is not a 'natural-born' citizen of the United States."
> Barry Goldwater (19091998) was born in Phoenix, in what was then the incorporated Arizona Territory of the United States. During his presidential campaign in 1964, there was a minor controversy over Goldwater's having been born in Arizona when it was not yet a state.
> George Romney (19071995), who ran for the Republican party nomination in 1968, was born in Mexico to U.S. parents. Romney's grandfather had emigrated to Mexico in 1886 with his three wives and children after Utah outlawed polygamy. Romney's monogamous parents retained their U.S. citizenship and returned to the United States with him in 1912. Romney never received Mexican citizenship, because the country's nationality laws had been restricted to jus-sanguinis statutes due to prevailing politics aimed against American settlers.
> Lowell Weicker (born 1931), the former Connecticut Senator, Representative, and Governor, entered the race for the Republican party nomination of 1980 but dropped out before voting in the primaries began. He was born in Paris, France to parents who were U.S. citizens. His father was an executive for E. R. Squibb & Sons and his mother was the Indian-born daughter of a British general.


----------



## TheBrain

Rinata said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> You guys really are going to claim that we're talking in "code" since you can't justifiably accuse us of racism any other way. Since we don't behave and speak in a racist manner, you have to claim that we're hiding our racism in CODE and if you just crack the code, you got us!
> 
> The only racists are the idiots who are using blacks, and race, to bolster up a party that has completely sickened the world. The only way you can pull people to you is by lying, and accusing the other side of the most foul behavior you can think of. And you don't care how many black people get hurt when you do it
> 
> BTW, do a search on this site of every foul racist word you can think of. I guarantee that the huge majority of people using them are  left wingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious??? You think that the only way a person can show their racism is by using the "N" word??? Don't you know that people get their racism noticed in ways that are often subtle?? Also, actions can convey racism, expressions can convey racism. Words can convey racism, such as this post from you!!! How stupid can you be???
Click to expand...


yall have rendered the word racism meaningless the way you have tossed it around for the last 4 years. No matter what criticism ANYONE has of Obama racism charges get thrown out there.


----------



## Vast LWC

Pale Rider said:


> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clearly a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly has been doctored all to hell. It's more a computer generated concoction than a simple scan of something. It's more a fake than the first piss poor forgery he produced. This guy is pissing in the face of ALL Americans with this pathetic garbage. Some people are loving his golden shower as he pisses in their face, and some are outraged. Once and for all there should be a congressional investigation into this so that people stop lying, forging, and pissing in faces. This issue should be put to rest, instead of obama just passing off this total crap expecting people to buy it.
Click to expand...


Cool, and where did you say you got your degree in document verification again?

Oh, that's right, you didn't.

Funny how you just know it's "clearly" a fake though, isn't it?

Funny how you, some random internet ranter, seems to know better than the State of Hawaii.

Yep, "clearly", you're right, and it's a "fake".


----------



## Political Junky

Schieffer: Racism underlying Trump's assertions - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## 007

Vast LWC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clearly a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly has been doctored all to hell. It's more a computer generated concoction than a simple scan of something. It's more a fake than the first piss poor forgery he produced. This guy is pissing in the face of ALL Americans with this pathetic garbage. Some people are loving his golden shower as he pisses in their face, and some are outraged. Once and for all there should be a congressional investigation into this so that people stop lying, forging, and pissing in faces. This issue should be put to rest, instead of obama just passing off this total crap expecting people to buy it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool, and where did you say you got your degree in document verification again?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you didn't.
> 
> Funny how you just know it's "clearly" a fake though, isn't it?
> 
> Funny how you, some random internet ranter, seems to know better than the State of Hawaii.
> 
> Yep, "clearly", you're right, and it's a "fake".
Click to expand...


Nothing "funny" about it. I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI. If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.

Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.

http://www.infowars.com/video-proof-obama-birth-certificate-a-fraud/


----------



## zeitgeist2012

A treasonist criminal is just that whether black, white, or green....


----------



## Ravi

Pale Rider said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly has been doctored all to hell. It's more a computer generated concoction than a simple scan of something. It's more a fake than the first piss poor forgery he produced. This guy is pissing in the face of ALL Americans with this pathetic garbage. Some people are loving his golden shower as he pisses in their face, and some are outraged. Once and for all there should be a congressional investigation into this so that people stop lying, forging, and pissing in faces. This issue should be put to rest, instead of obama just passing off this total crap expecting people to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, and where did you say you got your degree in document verification again?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you didn't.
> 
> Funny how you just know it's "clearly" a fake though, isn't it?
> 
> Funny how you, some random internet ranter, seems to know better than the State of Hawaii.
> 
> Yep, "clearly", you're right, and it's a "fake".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing "funny" about it. I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI. If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.
> 
> Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.
> 
> » Video: Proof Obama Birth Certificate a Fraud Alex Jones&#039; Infowars: There&#039;s a war on for your mind!
Click to expand...


Infowars...oh, my fucking God!

Next up, Prison Planet's take.


----------



## Ravi

I own Adobe Illustrator therefore I am competent to judge an online document real or fake.


----------



## zeitgeist2012

Rachel Maddow MSNBC...a progressive Parrot...a great source of  "Che" a' pet news....


Learn of the treason taking place in America...

http://2012zt.wordpress.com/


----------



## washamericom

Critics: Obama&#8217;s Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake &#8230;Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## zeitgeist2012

Great Article....


----------



## Toro

It's absolutely shocking that the birfers refuse to accept that they are wrong. Who could have possibly seen that coming?


----------



## zeitgeist2012

Toro said:


> It's absolutely shocking that the birfers refuse to accept that they are wrong. Who could have possibly seen that coming?



Another progressive parrot throwing around liberal buzz words to hide pure ignorance and facts behind.... I guess there a lot of indoctrinated and progressively disfunctionally educated americans who espouse their own eradication....

Here is more on the fake BC...

http://gatewaypundit.rightnetwork.c...latest-long-form-birth-certificate-is-a-fake/


----------



## washamericom

what do you think harper ??


----------



## Toro

washamericom said:


> what do you think harper ??



I think the Canucks are going to win the Cup!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.
> 
> 
> It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list German as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​
> 
> 
> Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a burfer no matter what aren't you.  No matter how dumb you look, no matter how much proof you get, you are a burfer conspiracy nut or your a racist asshole.  Either way, REPRSENT THE BAGGERS!
> 
> Go Donald.
Click to expand...

Fraudulent documents are not proof. I can be the richest man on earth but if my money is counterfited it's worthless.
We have another idiot, care to show any government document from 1961 that used African as a racsial identifier? Federal or state, nothing revised must be the original document from 1961 orther than the one that is being aruged about.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Political Junky said:


> Schieffer: Racism underlying Trump's assertions - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



Those who use this as an argument have made the word racist meaningless.


----------



## Toro

zeitgeist2012 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely shocking that the birfers refuse to accept that they are wrong. Who could have possibly seen that coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another progressive parrot throwing around liberal buzz words to hide pure ignorance and facts behind.... I guess there a lot of indoctrinated and progressively disfunctionally educated americans who espouse their own eradication....
> 
> Here is more on the fake BC...
> 
> http://gatewaypundit.rightnetwork.c...latest-long-form-birth-certificate-is-a-fake/
Click to expand...


rofl

It's always fascinating to see people warped with hate.


----------



## Vast LWC

Pale Rider said:


> Nothing "funny" about it. I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI. If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.
> 
> Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.
> 
> » Video: Proof Obama Birth Certificate a Fraud Alex Jones&#039; Infowars: There&#039;s a war on for your mind!



Sweet, I also have Adobe Illustrator.  In fact, it's open on the computer right in front of me, with Obama's birth certificate.  And that guy doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.

But, just for the sake of argument, tell me, what degree does the random internet jackass who made that video have in document verification?  And why in God's name would I pay attention to some random video blogger on YouTube, as opposed to the State of Hawaii and the president of the United States?

Hey, I can make a video on you tube too!  I'll show you how the Constitution is actually a forgery, how Elvis is alive and well on Jupiter, how the Moon Landing is a fake, and how 9/11 was actually an inside job that was planned and carried out by, oh I don't know, let's say, Ethel Merman.


----------



## washamericom

Vast LWC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "funny" about it. I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI. If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.
> 
> Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.
> 
> » Video: Proof Obama Birth Certificate a Fraud Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, I also have Adobe Illustrator.  In fact, it's open on the computer right in front of me, with Obama's birth certificate.  And that guy doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.
> 
> But, just for the sake of argument, tell me, what degree does the random internet jackass who made that video have in document verification?  And why in God's name would I pay attention to some random video blogger on YouTube, as opposed to the State of Hawaii and the president of the United States?
> 
> Hey, I can make a video on you tube too!  I'll show you how the Constitution is actually a forgery, how Elvis is alive and well on Jupiter, how the Moon Landing is a fake, and how 9/11 was actually an inside job that was planned and carried out by, oh I don't know, let's say, Ethel Merman.
Click to expand...


you better catch up man.


----------



## Vast LWC

washamericom said:


> Critics: Obamas Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit



Wait! WAIT!

STOP THE PRESSES!

A Web Site named "RightNetwork" that sells T-Shirts that proudly proclaim "Imagine a world with no Liberals" has reprinted that jackass video blogger's video!

Wow, there's no arguing with that!


----------



## Yurt

i seriously can't believe there are people still questioning obama's birth...

come on, there are far more important things to focus on.  the document is legitimate, he released a copy of the original, which you guys asked for...to call it a phony is nonsense.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Yurt said:


> i seriously can't believe there are people still questioning obama's birth...
> 
> come on, there are far more important things to focus on.  the document is legitimate, he released a copy of the original, which you guys asked for...to call it a phony is nonsense.



Why can't people multitask? Fraud is fraud.


----------



## rdean

Spoonman said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bosun said:
> 
> 
> 
> it wasn't,   unless you are saying i am a racist, which i am not.  i did not dispute his citizenship, just was curious why it too him two years..
> 
> is he a narcissist or not?  that is  not a racial issue..
> 
> but, go ahead and wave your fucking racist flag, bro...  it is your story, you can spin it any way you want......  sounds to me like you have a color fixation....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What spin?  Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption".  Basically, those constitution loving Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  That's "fact", not "spin".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually that's a really good troll   those be some powerful republicans    I want men who have that kind of power running my country
Click to expand...


I'm trying to figure out why you people are so fucking stupid.  Right wingers accuse Obama of being a "foreigner" for nearly three years.  Now they've been proven wrong, they can't stand it.  So they attack his academics.

In the meantime, their leaders are trying desperately to fuck over their base, but good.  But the base is much too busy hating Obama to even notice being raped.  Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Jack Fate

rdean said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What spin?  Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption".  Basically, those constitution loving Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  That's "fact", not "spin".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's a really good troll   those be some powerful republicans    I want men who have that kind of power running my country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why you people are so fucking stupid.  Right wingers accuse Obama of being a "foreigner" for nearly three years.  Now they've been proven wrong, they can't stand it.  So they attack his academics.
> 
> In the meantime, their leaders are trying desperately to fuck over their base, but good.  But the base is much too busy hating Obama to even notice being raped.  Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!11
Click to expand...


This should have been done in 2008.  What are his college grades and SAT scores?  Bush's are public.


----------



## Screaming Eagle

Yurt said:


> i seriously can't believe there are people still questioning obama's birth...
> 
> come on, there are far more important things to focus on.  the document is legitimate, he released a copy of the original, which you guys asked for...to call it a phony is nonsense.



Except that it is a phony.


----------



## Screaming Eagle

rdean said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What spin?  Obama needed to apply for a "special exemption".  Basically, those constitution loving Republicans made Hawaii break their own state law.  That's "fact", not "spin".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's a really good troll   those be some powerful republicans    I want men who have that kind of power running my country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why you people are so fucking stupid.  Right wingers accuse Obama of being a "foreigner" for nearly three years.  Now they've been proven wrong, they can't stand it.  So they attack his academics.
> 
> In the meantime, their leaders are trying desperately to fuck over their base, but good.  But the base is much too busy hating Obama to even notice being raped.  Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!11
Click to expand...


Actually there is bipartisan support for "birtherism", it isn't just right-wingers.


----------



## Vast LWC

Screaming Eagle said:


> Actually there is bipartisan support for "birtherism", it isn't just right-wingers.



Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.

It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."


----------



## NYcarbineer

Screaming Eagle said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually that's a really good troll   those be some powerful republicans    I want men who have that kind of power running my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out why you people are so fucking stupid.  Right wingers accuse Obama of being a "foreigner" for nearly three years.  Now they've been proven wrong, they can't stand it.  So they attack his academics.
> 
> In the meantime, their leaders are trying desperately to fuck over their base, but good.  But the base is much too busy hating Obama to even notice being raped.  Hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually there is bipartisan support for "birtherism", it isn't just right-wingers.
Click to expand...


There is only idiot support for birtherism, no matter what party or political view they hale from.

Idiots.


----------



## Synthaholic

TheBrain said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree. But the fact remains , the people who questioned him and the people who question Obama despite the obvious are idiots, not racists at some are trying to claim.
> 
> 
> 
> Except questioning McCain's birth status was stopped once it was determined he was a citizen.
> 
> Obama's, not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, a couple differences though. McCain was born of TWO american parents, not just one, and McCain produced his proof of citizenship (IE Birth certificate) within weeks of the questions first arising , *not years later after being hounded.* There is quite a bit of truth to the adage that those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing.
> 
> Oh and to the poster earlier that said no other Presidential candidate has been so hounded about his citizenship before Obama, I beg to differ.  Here are some names for you to consider, obviously they are not as well known, since they LOST their election bids.
> 
> Christopher Schurmann 1896 Election
> · Charles Evans Hughes 1916 Election
> · George Romney 1968 Election
> · Barry Goldwater 1964 Election
> · Lowell Weicker 1980 Election
> · Roger Calero 2004 and 2008
Click to expand...


He produced his valid and legal BC over 2 years ago.

Your username must be an unfunny joke.


----------



## Vast LWC

Seriously, you people are messed up.

This whole thread has been like smashing my head into a brick wall.

No matter what evidence is presented, you'll just come up with something new.  You're seriously wrong in the head and need to get some help.

I'm out, I'm not going to contribute to bringing any more attention to this garbage, except to laugh at the birthers for being so incredibly delusional.

OUT.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Pale Rider said:


> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clearly a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly has been doctored all to hell. It's more a computer generated concoction than a simple scan of something. It's more a fake than the first piss poor forgery he produced. This guy is pissing in the face of ALL Americans with this pathetic garbage. Some people are loving his golden shower as he pisses in their face, and some are outraged. Once and for all there should be a congressional investigation into this so that people stop lying, forging, and pissing in faces. This issue should be put to rest, instead of obama just passing off this total crap expecting people to buy it.
> 
> *New obama Certification of Live Birth is a FORGERY!*
Click to expand...


Ha ha.

What you cretins don't get is that the main reason the administration produced the genuine long form was to relegate the whole birther think to places like infowars.  The birthers have fallen for it lock stock and barrel.


----------



## Screaming Eagle

Vast LWC said:


> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is bipartisan support for "birtherism", it isn't just right-wingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
Click to expand...


Hillary started it, is she a Tea Partier?


----------



## Synthaholic

mal said:


> peace...



And Hillary's camp dropped the issue as soon as he produced the only one of the two forms which is legal and valid in all 50 states.

Why didn't the wingnut fringe?  Was it racism?  If not, then give me an intelligent, logical reason why.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vast LWC said:


> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is bipartisan support for "birtherism", it isn't just right-wingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
Click to expand...


Those who laugh last laugh the longest
The mother of the birther movement


----------



## Screaming Eagle

NYcarbineer said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's clearly a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly has been doctored all to hell. It's more a computer generated concoction than a simple scan of something. It's more a fake than the first piss poor forgery he produced. This guy is pissing in the face of ALL Americans with this pathetic garbage. Some people are loving his golden shower as he pisses in their face, and some are outraged. Once and for all there should be a congressional investigation into this so that people stop lying, forging, and pissing in faces. This issue should be put to rest, instead of obama just passing off this total crap expecting people to buy it.
> 
> *New obama Certification of Live Birth is a FORGERY!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha ha.
> 
> What you cretins don't get is that the main reason the administration produced the genuine long form was to relegate the whole birther think to places like infowars.  The birthers have fallen for it lock stock and barrel.
Click to expand...


If I'm a birther, I just started being one. I opened up this birth certificate and immediately saw things like white clouds around all the letters, and other evidence of being tampered with or assembled. It just isn't a scan, that is plainly obvious. Most people don't deny that all of these characteristics are present, what they do is blame it on the scanner. I'm sorry but scanners don't put white clouds around characters or change the numbers and characters the way it was done on this document. 

If you can't notice these characteristics then you are completely blind. The question is how did they get there? Scanners say the scanner did it. Birthers say people did it. The latter is the far more sensible answer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hillary's camp dropped the issue as soon as he produced the only one of the two forms which is legal and valid in all 50 states.
> 
> Why didn't the wingnut fringe?  Was it racism?  If not, then give me an intelligent, logical reason why.
Click to expand...


Did she? I guess Phil burg acted on his own. You don't suppose the job offer had anything to do with it? That mysterious three hour visit by obama at Clintons house after he won the election wouldn't have had anything to do with it now would it?


----------



## NYcarbineer

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is bipartisan support for "birtherism", it isn't just right-wingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who laugh last laugh the longest
> The mother of the birther movement
Click to expand...


That's a myth.  And irrelevant.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Screaming Eagle said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually there is bipartisan support for "birtherism", it isn't just right-wingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hillary started it, is she a Tea Partier?
Click to expand...


No she didn't.  And the idiots are the ones who still believe it,  like you.


----------



## boedicca

Bill Clinton, the Original Birther (starting at approx. 38 seconds)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqFZQNan3-M]YouTube - Billl Clinton[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who laugh last laugh the longest
> The mother of the birther movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a myth.  And irrelevant.
Click to expand...


oh Jesus H christ it's been a known fact that she was. 3 years and not one time has she denied it.


----------



## washamericom

Vast LWC said:


> Seriously, you people are messed up.
> 
> This whole thread has been like smashing my head into a brick wall.
> 
> No matter what evidence is presented, you'll just come up with something new.  You're seriously wrong in the head and need to get some help.
> 
> I'm out, I'm not going to contribute to bringing any more attention to this garbage, except to laugh at the birthers for being so incredibly delusional.
> 
> OUT.



so long poker face.


----------



## Foxfyre

BlindBoo said:


> Jarhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Bill Ayers was a violent radical of the 60's protesting the killing of Americans impressed into military service and thrown in a war of choice,  They also protesteed the killing of innocent Asians.  Calling him a terrorist doens't make it so.  The Weather Underground did not target innocent civilians.  Furthermore, like the Israelis fighting in Palestine in the 1940's, they always put out a warning ahead of any attack.
> 
> *Wow....So you believe the end justifies the means? The son of a police seargent is not an innocent civilian?*
> 
> I"m not willing to lump the Weather Underground into the same catagory as al Queda, or Hama if that's what you mean.  do you have a link to a story on the Sargents son?
> 
> At that same time the Wright volunteered to serve.  He does not hate America.  I don't care how many time you listened to that clip......
> 
> *I did not hate my best friend growing up until he was about 35 years old...when he beat his wife.*
> 
> The clip that the rabid right aired is terribly misleading.  The man does not hate America.
> Czar is a rhetorical name for a non-cabinet position as special advisor to the president.  All modern president have appoint these regardless of what you call them.  They do not have Czar like powers over anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....you are an unusually forgiving person.
> 
> Curious....did you forgive Bush seeing as he was working with intel offered to him from not only OUR agencies...but from agencies around the world as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think President Bush should have worked within the UN Framework before invading and occupying Iraq.
Click to expand...


He did.  For twelve long weeks before he actually invaded.  And the UN did not say no.  There is no UN resolution or statement condemning or even criticizing the invasion.  Why?  Because Bush and a coalition of other UN nations was carrying out the UN's own resolution that their own leadership was unwilling to enforce.  And not only did he work with the UN, he also got advice and consent from the U.S. Congress.

Nevertheless, those who hate Bush continue to call it "Bush's illegal war" and worse.  And there is simply no arguing with them as facts don't matter to them.  Only their hatred of Bush.

The Obama Birth Certificate is much the same.  Those who don't want to believe he has furnished a valid birth certificate aren't going to be persuaded by any evidence.  Those who want to believe he furnished a valid birth certificate are unwilling to even consider the possibility that it might be forged despite all the 
reasonable suspicion surrounding it.  (It is reasonable because of the President's behavior in being so secretive about it.)

I wish I was smart enough to assess the validity of the document myself.  I have heard very credible explanations from what seem to be competent people why the 'layers' are not a problem with the document, and I've heard others that seem to competently explain why they are a problem.  I don't know.

I honestly don't care whether the birth certificate is real or not.  I do care that our elected leaders not be able to hoodwink and scam us with phony stuff and get away with it.  And I don't want people of any ideological perspective to be believed just because they are on the 'right' side nor be shut up because they aren't.

So the debate continues to be interesting to me however it turns out.


----------



## Jack Fate

NYcarbineer said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those who laugh last laugh the longest
> The mother of the birther movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a myth.  And irrelevant.
Click to expand...


Whenever you see a post like the one above, you can be sure it was written by a smarmy, pickle noseed, empty scrote lefty like NYcarbineer, and rest assured that he has nothing more.  He's done.  Stupid little cocksucker.


----------



## boedicca

NYcarbineer said:


> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary started it, is she a Tea Partier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No she didn't.  And the idiots are the ones who still believe it,  like you.
Click to expand...



Actually, it did start with some Hillary Supporters:

_In 2005, Mr Obama went to Washington as the junior US senator for Illinois. The rumours about him persisted, but seemingly failed to take hold among political insiders and voters alike.

It was not until April 2008, at the height of the intensely bitter Democratic presidential primary process, that the touch paper was properly lit.

*An anonymous email circulated by supporters of Mrs Clinton, Mr Obama&#8217;s main rival for the party&#8217;s nomination, thrust a new allegation into the national spotlight &#8212; that he had not been born in Hawaii.

&#8220;Barack Obama&#8217;s mother was living in Kenya with his Arab-African father late in her pregnancy,&#8221; it said. &#8220;She was not allowed to travel by plane then, so Barack Obama was born there and his mother then took him to Hawaii to register his birth.&#8221; Then in August 2008 Phil Berg, an ex-deputy attorney general for Pennsylvania and a renowned conspiracy theorist, filed a lawsuit alleging that Mr Obama was ineligible to be a candidate.

&#8220;Obama carries multiple citizenships and is ineligible to run for President of the United States. United States Constitution, Article II, Section 1,&#8221; it said.*

By then, the Obama campaign had posted a copy of his &#8220;certificate of live birth&#8221; &#8212; a shorter version of the birth certificate, which is accepted as proof of birth from applicants for a US passport.

But the fact it was not the full, original certificate &#8212; and that the campaign failed to show the serial number and other details in their scan &#8212; meant that the conspiracy theorists were unbowed.

The director of the Hawaii health department stated that she had seen the full certificate and that it was all in order. Entries from the birth records sections of two local newspapers from the time were found...._


Birther row began with Hillary Clinton - Telegraph

And more here from 2008:

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...email/no-muhammed-or-mohammed-in-obamas-name/


----------



## Synthaholic

TheBrain said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a couple differences though. McCain was born of TWO american parents, not just one, and McCain produced his proof of citizenship (IE Birth certificate) within weeks of the questions first arising , not years later after being hounded. There is quite a bit of truth to the adage that those who have nothing to hide, hide nothing.
> 
> Oh and to the poster earlier that said no other Presidential candidate has been so hounded about his citizenship before Obama, I beg to differ.  Here are some names for you to consider, obviously they are not as well known, since they LOST their election bids.
> 
> Christopher Schurmann 1896 Election
> · Charles Evans Hughes 1916 Election
> · George Romney 1968 Election
> · Barry Goldwater 1964 Election
> · Lowell Weicker 1980 Election
> · Roger Calero 2004 and 2008
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Obama provided his birth certificate a couple of years ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he produced a certificate of live birth, *one that was surrounded by questions I might add. *
> 
> I am amazed at how people in this country are so eager to see their "heroes" as infallible.  It's an astounding phenomenon.  Just because you agree with a guy politically does not mean he doesn't handle some things wrong. No more so than believing everything a guy does is wrong just because you disagree with him politically.
Click to expand...


What questions?  List them.


----------



## Vast LWC

boedicca said:


> Bill Clinton, the Original Birther (starting at approx. 38 seconds)
> 
> YouTube - Billl Clinton



Not chiming in on the argument again at all, but I figured I'd watch this since it came from Boed, and I'm not seeing any reference to Obama not being born in the US in this video.

Perhaps I'm not reading into it enough...


----------



## zeitgeist2012

Toro said:


> zeitgeist2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's absolutely shocking that the birfers refuse to accept that they are wrong. Who could have possibly seen that coming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another progressive parrot throwing around liberal buzz words to hide pure ignorance and facts behind.... I guess there a lot of indoctrinated and progressively disfunctionally educated americans who espouse their own eradication....
> 
> Here is more on the fake BC...
> 
> Critics: Obama&#8217;s Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake &#8230;Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rofl
> 
> It's always fascinating to see people warped with hate.
Click to expand...



It's about time ya took a long look in your mirror...Bubba.... Give the guy a cigar....

Just like media matters, our children are being progressively taught that self hate matters in the advancement of open society and global governance....


----------



## Toro

I'd just like to thank the birfers for proving us correct when we said that it didn't matter if Obama released his birth certificate because you'd never believe it. 

birfers=twoofers


----------



## Toro

zeitgeist2012 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeitgeist2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another progressive parrot throwing around liberal buzz words to hide pure ignorance and facts behind.... I guess there a lot of indoctrinated and progressively disfunctionally educated americans who espouse their own eradication....
> 
> Here is more on the fake BC...
> 
> Critics: Obama&rsquo;s Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake &hellip;Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rofl
> 
> It's always fascinating to see people warped with hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time ya took a long look in your mirror...Bubba.... Give the guy a cigar....
Click to expand...


lol

Keep banging your head against that brick wall, birfer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Obama provided his birth certificate a couple of years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he produced a certificate of live birth, *one that was surrounded by questions I might add. *
> 
> I am amazed at how people in this country are so eager to see their "heroes" as infallible.  It's an astounding phenomenon.  Just because you agree with a guy politically does not mean he doesn't handle some things wrong. No more so than believing everything a guy does is wrong just because you disagree with him politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What questions?  List them.
Click to expand...


Why is the document a computer generated document.
Why is his COLB number out of sequence with two twins who were born a day after he was. and Filled 4 daysbefore the twins COLB?
Why is the local Registrar differnt on obama's COLB then the one on the twins COLB 
Why did his mother write her name the way she did in the perent signature box.
All I can think of right now, but I know I have more.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Toro said:


> I'd just like to thank the birfers for proving us correct when we said that it didn't matter if Obama released his birth certificate because you'd never believe it.
> 
> birfers=twoofers



Counterfit money may look real but it's still worthless.


----------



## Toro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to thank the birfers for proving us correct when we said that it didn't matter if Obama released his birth certificate because you'd never believe it.
> 
> birfers=twoofers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counterfit money may look real but it's still worthless.
Click to expand...


I haven't forgotten about you bigreb. I still owe you rep.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Toro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to thank the birfers for proving us correct when we said that it didn't matter if Obama released his birth certificate because you'd never believe it.
> 
> birfers=twoofers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counterfit money may look real but it's still worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't forgotten about you bigreb. I still owe you rep.
Click to expand...


You owe me a rep for what? You gave me a rep and I returned it.


----------



## Ravi

boedicca said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming Eagle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary started it, is she a Tea Partier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't.  And the idiots are the ones who still believe it,  like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it did start with some Hillary Supporters:
> 
> _In 2005, Mr Obama went to Washington as the junior US senator for Illinois. The rumours about him persisted, but seemingly failed to take hold among political insiders and voters alike.
> 
> It was not until April 2008, at the height of the intensely bitter Democratic presidential primary process, that the touch paper was properly lit.
> 
> *An anonymous email circulated by supporters of Mrs Clinton, Mr Obamas main rival for the partys nomination, thrust a new allegation into the national spotlight  that he had not been born in Hawaii.
> 
> Barack Obamas mother was living in Kenya with his Arab-African father late in her pregnancy, it said. She was not allowed to travel by plane then, so Barack Obama was born there and his mother then took him to Hawaii to register his birth. Then in August 2008 Phil Berg, an ex-deputy attorney general for Pennsylvania and a renowned conspiracy theorist, filed a lawsuit alleging that Mr Obama was ineligible to be a candidate.
> 
> Obama carries multiple citizenships and is ineligible to run for President of the United States. United States Constitution, Article II, Section 1, it said.*
> 
> By then, the Obama campaign had posted a copy of his certificate of live birth  a shorter version of the birth certificate, which is accepted as proof of birth from applicants for a US passport.
> 
> But the fact it was not the full, original certificate  and that the campaign failed to show the serial number and other details in their scan  meant that the conspiracy theorists were unbowed.
> 
> The director of the Hawaii health department stated that she had seen the full certificate and that it was all in order. Entries from the birth records sections of two local newspapers from the time were found...._
> 
> 
> Birther row began with Hillary Clinton - Telegraph
> 
> And more here from 2008:
> 
> PolitiFact | No Muhammed or Mohammed in Obama's name
Click to expand...



Right, and because the KKK supports Republicans the Republicans are responsible for the KKK.

btw, bin laden and AQ also are more in line with Republican thought...therefore Republicans = terrorists.


----------



## barry1960

Toro said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to thank the birfers for proving us correct when we said that it didn't matter if Obama released his birth certificate because you'd never believe it.
> 
> birfers=twoofers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counterfit money may look real but it's still worthless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't forgotten about you bigreb. I still owe you rep.
Click to expand...


People are still talking about the president's birth place? He showed the birth certificate. Move along. Nothing more to see here.

Surely, there is something substantial to talk about his presidency?


----------



## zeitgeist2012

Toro said:


> zeitgeist2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> rofl
> 
> It's always fascinating to see people warped with hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time ya took a long look in your mirror...Bubba.... Give the guy a cigar....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Keep banging your head against that brick wall, birfer.
Click to expand...


So, I can have a bent beak like yours????


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> No she didn't.  And the idiots are the ones who still believe it,  like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it did start with some Hillary Supporters:
> 
> _In 2005, Mr Obama went to Washington as the junior US senator for Illinois. The rumours about him persisted, but seemingly failed to take hold among political insiders and voters alike.
> 
> It was not until April 2008, at the height of the intensely bitter Democratic presidential primary process, that the touch paper was properly lit.
> 
> *An anonymous email circulated by supporters of Mrs Clinton, Mr Obamas main rival for the partys nomination, thrust a new allegation into the national spotlight  that he had not been born in Hawaii.
> 
> Barack Obamas mother was living in Kenya with his Arab-African father late in her pregnancy, it said. She was not allowed to travel by plane then, so Barack Obama was born there and his mother then took him to Hawaii to register his birth. Then in August 2008 Phil Berg, an ex-deputy attorney general for Pennsylvania and a renowned conspiracy theorist, filed a lawsuit alleging that Mr Obama was ineligible to be a candidate.
> 
> Obama carries multiple citizenships and is ineligible to run for President of the United States. United States Constitution, Article II, Section 1, it said.*
> 
> By then, the Obama campaign had posted a copy of his certificate of live birth  a shorter version of the birth certificate, which is accepted as proof of birth from applicants for a US passport.
> 
> But the fact it was not the full, original certificate  and that the campaign failed to show the serial number and other details in their scan  meant that the conspiracy theorists were unbowed.
> 
> The director of the Hawaii health department stated that she had seen the full certificate and that it was all in order. Entries from the birth records sections of two local newspapers from the time were found...._
> 
> 
> Birther row began with Hillary Clinton - Telegraph
> 
> And more here from 2008:
> 
> PolitiFact | No Muhammed or Mohammed in Obama's name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and because the KKK supports Republicans the Republicans are responsible for the KKK.
> 
> btw, bin laden and AQ also are more in line with Republican thought...therefore Republicans = terrorists.
Click to expand...


I forget Byrd was he a democrat or republican?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

barry1960 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Counterfit money may look real but it's still worthless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't forgotten about you bigreb. I still owe you rep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People are still talking about the president's birth place? He showed the birth certificate. Move along. Nothing more to see here.
> 
> Surely, there is something substantial to talk about his presidency?
Click to expand...


Counterfit money may look real but it's still worthless.
Try going to the bank with some counterfit money and see how far you will get.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it did start with some Hillary Supporters:
> 
> _In 2005, Mr Obama went to Washington as the junior US senator for Illinois. The rumours about him persisted, but seemingly failed to take hold among political insiders and voters alike.
> 
> It was not until April 2008, at the height of the intensely bitter Democratic presidential primary process, that the touch paper was properly lit.
> 
> *An anonymous email circulated by supporters of Mrs Clinton, Mr Obamas main rival for the partys nomination, thrust a new allegation into the national spotlight  that he had not been born in Hawaii.
> 
> Barack Obamas mother was living in Kenya with his Arab-African father late in her pregnancy, it said. She was not allowed to travel by plane then, so Barack Obama was born there and his mother then took him to Hawaii to register his birth. Then in August 2008 Phil Berg, an ex-deputy attorney general for Pennsylvania and a renowned conspiracy theorist, filed a lawsuit alleging that Mr Obama was ineligible to be a candidate.
> 
> Obama carries multiple citizenships and is ineligible to run for President of the United States. United States Constitution, Article II, Section 1, it said.*
> 
> By then, the Obama campaign had posted a copy of his certificate of live birth  a shorter version of the birth certificate, which is accepted as proof of birth from applicants for a US passport.
> 
> But the fact it was not the full, original certificate  and that the campaign failed to show the serial number and other details in their scan  meant that the conspiracy theorists were unbowed.
> 
> The director of the Hawaii health department stated that she had seen the full certificate and that it was all in order. Entries from the birth records sections of two local newspapers from the time were found...._
> 
> 
> Birther row began with Hillary Clinton - Telegraph
> 
> And more here from 2008:
> 
> PolitiFact | No Muhammed or Mohammed in Obama's name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and because the KKK supports Republicans the Republicans are responsible for the KKK.
> 
> btw, bin laden and AQ also are more in line with Republican thought...therefore Republicans = terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I forget Byrd was he a democrat or republican?
Click to expand...

A Democrat that was probably loved by the KKK. 

Which changes my point not at all.


----------



## Gadawg73

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he produced a certificate of live birth, *one that was surrounded by questions I might add. *
> 
> I am amazed at how people in this country are so eager to see their "heroes" as infallible.  It's an astounding phenomenon.  Just because you agree with a guy politically does not mean he doesn't handle some things wrong. No more so than believing everything a guy does is wrong just because you disagree with him politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What questions?  List them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is the document a computer generated document.
> Why is his COLB number out of sequence with two twins who were born a day after he was. and Filled 4 daysbefore the twins COLB?
> Why is the local Registrar differnt on obama's COLB then the one on the twins COLB
> Why did his mother write her name the way she did in the perent signature box.
> All I can think of right now, but I know I have more.
Click to expand...



Date of birth has nothing to do with the sequence of COLB #s.
Some doctors and hospitals get the data to Dept. of Health sooner than others.
You believe there is only one registrar?

Your problem is you believe everything you are told. Serious problem there dude. 
Believe me, I am no Obama fan but I deal with birth records monthly in my work.
This document is valid and certified. 
Sorry about that. If it wasn't 3 years ago Hillary and her $200,000.00 bounty would have found it. As it was she paid over 200K for investigators to try to prove it was a fake.
Believe me. I know. One of her team is someone I know very well. There were 4 of them.
1 former FBI agent and the rest career law enforcement before they retired to do gator work. 
Just another day at the office but the facts are the facts.


----------



## Toro

zeitgeist2012 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeitgeist2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's about time ya took a long look in your mirror...Bubba.... Give the guy a cigar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Keep banging your head against that brick wall, birfer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I can have a bent beak like yours????
Click to expand...


It ain't me all bent out of shape making a fool of myself because massive confirmation bias is warping my cognitive abilities.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, and because the KKK supports Republicans the Republicans are responsible for the KKK.
> 
> btw, bin laden and AQ also are more in line with Republican thought...therefore Republicans = terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget Byrd was he a democrat or republican?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A Democrat that was probably loved by the KKK.
> 
> Which changes my point not at all.
Click to expand...


You don't know how many member of the Democratic party are also members of the klan. The klan was started by members of the Democratic party, and the Democratic party has a long faily history my grand pa was a democrat so I'm going to be a democrat mentality. I don't care how you tr and flip it you cannot remove that historical point and you cannot remove the racist from the the Democrtic party. It has history and you can't change that.


----------



## Sheldon

I would just like to go on record and say who ever made this poll, is an idiot.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forget Byrd was he a democrat or republican?
> 
> 
> 
> A Democrat that was probably loved by the KKK.
> 
> Which changes my point not at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't know how many member of the Democratic party are also members of the klan. The klan was started by members of the Democratic party, and the Democratic party has a long faily history my grand pa was a democrat so I'm going to be a democrat mentality. I don't care how you tr and flip it you cannot remove that historical point and you cannot remove the racist from the the Democrtic party. It has history and you can't change that.
Click to expand...

What was doesn't matter.

The KKK mostly supports Republicans and so do bin laden types.

Deal.


----------



## Sheldon

Not even going to read this thread. I already know there's going to be too much stupid, too much birfer denial.

Trump for president.


----------



## zeitgeist2012

Toro said:


> zeitgeist2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Keep banging your head against that brick wall, birfer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I can have a bent beak like yours????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't me all bent out of shape making a fool of myself because massive confirmation bias is warping my cognitive abilities.
Click to expand...


From someone who steps in dog poop and didn't notice the difference or the aroma...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What questions?  List them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the document a computer generated document.
> Why is his COLB number out of sequence with two twins who were born a day after he was. and Filled 4 daysbefore the twins COLB?
> Why is the local Registrar differnt on obama's COLB then the one on the twins COLB
> Why did his mother write her name the way she did in the perent signature box.
> All I can think of right now, but I know I have more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Date of birth has nothing to do with the sequence of COLB #s.
> Some doctors and hospitals get the data to Dept. of Health sooner than others.
> You believe there is only one registrar?
> 
> Your problem is you believe everything you are told. Serious problem there dude.
> Believe me, I am no Obama fan but I deal with birth records monthly in my work.
> This document is valid and certified.
> Sorry about that. If it wasn't 3 years ago Hillary and her $200,000.00 bounty would have found it. As it was she paid over 200K for investigators to try to prove it was a fake.
> Believe me. I know. One of her team is someone I know very well. There were 4 of them.
> 1 former FBI agent and the rest career law enforcement before they retired to do gator work.
> Just another day at the office but the facts are the facts.
Click to expand...




> Date of birth has nothing to do with the sequence of COLB #s.



False the birth order sequence is  according to the time of birth. Since he was born first he number should come before their's

Yes in 1961 with the population the size of Hawaii one local registrar would have been enough. less than 600,000 for the whole island chain.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Democrat that was probably loved by the KKK.
> 
> Which changes my point not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how many member of the Democratic party are also members of the klan. The klan was started by members of the Democratic party, and the Democratic party has a long faily history my grand pa was a democrat so I'm going to be a democrat mentality. I don't care how you tr and flip it you cannot remove that historical point and you cannot remove the racist from the the Democrtic party. It has history and you can't change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was doesn't matter.
> 
> The KKK mostly supports Republicans and so do bin laden types.
> 
> Deal.
Click to expand...


You're forgeting the democratic family history grand pa was a democrat daddy was a democrat I'm going to be a democrat and vote democrat after the klan rally. Don't fool yourself in believing the democrats have kick the old klan democrats out of the party they'restill there.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know how many member of the Democratic party are also members of the klan. The klan was started by members of the Democratic party, and the Democratic party has a long faily history my grand pa was a democrat so I'm going to be a democrat mentality. I don't care how you tr and flip it you cannot remove that historical point and you cannot remove the racist from the the Democrtic party. It has history and you can't change that.
> 
> 
> 
> What was doesn't matter.
> 
> The KKK mostly supports Republicans and so do bin laden types.
> 
> Deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're forgeting the democratic family history grand pa was a democrat daddy was a democrat I'm going to be a democrat and vote democrat after the klan rally. Don't fool yourself in believing the democrats have kick the old klan democrats out of the party they'restill there.
Click to expand...

Like I said, what was doesn't matter. Once upon a time Republicans cared about civil rights and now they don't. Which is why the KKK tends to support them now.

But don't let me stop you from your pretense.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was doesn't matter.
> 
> The KKK mostly supports Republicans and so do bin laden types.
> 
> Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgeting the democratic family history grand pa was a democrat daddy was a democrat I'm going to be a democrat and vote democrat after the klan rally. Don't fool yourself in believing the democrats have kick the old klan democrats out of the party they'restill there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, what was doesn't matter. Once upon a time Republicans cared about civil rights and now they don't. Which is why the KKK tends to support them now.
> 
> But don't let me stop you from your pretense.
Click to expand...


Who's pretense? Your's by saying the kkk supports the GOP and forget the family history behind most democratic families since grand pa was a democrat I'm going to be one.
Or my pretense saying that the klan is in both parties?

There is no way that you can say there aren't any klan members in the democratic party.


----------



## Charles_Main

JBeukema said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Fact is that Judaism was before Israel the only Major Religion on earth that did have not at least one nation on earth that's Population was predominately Their Religion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What nation is predominately Jainist?
> 
> What nation is predominatly Zoroastrian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jews have lived as tiny Minorities in countries all around the world for centuries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> What do you expect? They declare themselves 'chosen' to rule over everybody else and advocate genocide against those in the 'promised land' who do not adhere to Judaism. What sort of welcome do you give NAZIS who say pretty much the exact same thing about themselves?
> 
> 
> And how did they get that country? Through genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> And the Jewish holy texts demand the death of non-Jews.
> 
> _6 If your very own brother,  or your son or daughter, or the wife you love, or your closest friend  secretly entices you, saying, &#8220;Let us go and worship other gods&#8221; (gods  that neither you nor your ancestors have known, 7 gods of the peoples around you, whether near or far, from one end of the land to the other), 8 do not yield to them or listen to them. Show them no pity. Do not spare them or shield them. 9  You must certainly put them to death. Your hand must be the first in  putting them to death, and then the hands of all the people. 10  Stone them to death, because they tried to turn you away from the LORD  your God, who brought you out of Egypt, out of the land of slavery. _​
> Funny that the only way you can defend Judaism is by saying nobody practices it anyway anymore. You can only defend the Jews by saying they're not really Jews anyway.
> 
> 
> Jews are cool with it
> 
> _However, you may purchase male or female slaves from  among the foreigners who live among you.  You may also purchase the children of  such resident foreigners, including those who have been born in your land.  You  may treat them as your property, passing them on to your children as a permanent  inheritance._
> 
> 
> 
> _When a man sells his daughter as a slave, she will  not be freed at the end of six years as the men are.  If she does not please the  man who bought her, he may allow her to be bought back again. _​]
> 
> What home land? You mean the land they stole from the Ammonites, Hittites, Jesubites, and others when they slaughtered every man, woman, and child?
> 
> And? They didn't let their victims resettle anywhere. They killed everything that breathed, including children. They tore open pregnant women to ensure the children they carried died.
> 
> Have you ever _read_ their holy tests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing the Jews had a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. At least not when they were the ones doing it. They only complain when they lose.
> 
> 
> 
> This last 2 Paragraph makes it rather clear you are a raging anti Semite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you can't argue the facts, you declare someone to be a racist? I am indifferent to race, be you black, White, Semite, or anything else.
> 
> Cite one sentence where I said anything anti-Semitic. All I spoke about in that post were the Jews. Jews are not a race, though they like to pretend they are and declare that anyone not of the 12 (well, 2) tribes is not a _real_ Jew. Judaism is a religion. 'Semite' is a race that includes Arabs and other groups.
Click to expand...



Where are the Gas chambers in which the Jews are purposefully exterminating an entire race of people? I missed those. Your entire premise is flawed. If Israel wanted to commit Genocide and kick every Arab out of the West Bank and Gaza. They could easily do it. IMO if you take the entire history as a whole Israel has been more than willing to compromise. Your Vaunted UN and the Brits created Israel. They have every right to be there, and to defend themselves from repeated daily attacks launched into their country.

Thanks for the Neg Rep by the way, Lets me know I got to you. Calling me a lib? Now that's a good one. I would return the Favor but I have given you to much Positive Rep Lately! LOL

Ill let anyone that wants to read our exchange be the judge of it. They can decide for themselves if you are anti Semetic by what you have said. 

Oh and calling someone an Antisemitic is not the same as calling them Racists. You clearly have a skewed view that is prejudiced against Jews, and Israel from the start. Something that is often the case with people from Both the Far left, and the Far right. 

I cite the entire last 2 paragraphs I quoted when I said it, and your insistence that what the Nation of Israel has done some how compares to the horrible things that have been done to the Jews in the past as all the evidence I need that I am right. You cite the Scripture, As if all the Jews alive today live by those out dated words. Christians and Muslims also have things in their books that seem pretty barbaric, does not mean they live by them anymore. If you are claiming the Nation of Israel is governed by Fundamentalist Jewish Law you are wrong again. Israel is a very Liberal Democracy, Which I pointed has a population that is nearly 25% No Jewish, Non Jew can and have served in their Parliament. They have a free press that is not afraid to be openly critical of Israeli Policy. How much you want to bet if the Jews all left right now, that the Palestinian State that filled their place would have non of the Freedoms of Israel, and would oppress non Muslims? Care to wager?

You seem to have a very one sided anti Israeli View of the situation. Perhaps you should clear the hate from your head long enough to do some level headed, Open Minded research into the History of the subject.

Or you could just go off into a rant in which you claim Israel is trying to wipe out the Palestinian people again, Despite the Fact that they are not.

Up to you


----------



## washamericom

Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.

It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western." 

is it all kinds... or both kinds ??


----------



## Vast LWC

washamericom said:


> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
> 
> is it all kinds... or both kinds ??



Actually, it's:


> Oh, we got both kinds. We got country *and* western



I shouldn't have used quotation marks.  Still funny though.


----------



## Zona

Mad Scientist said:


> He was born in Hawaii eh? So why did the newly elected Governor run away screaming when he looked at the birth records?
> 
> Obama, McCain and Hillary Clinton's passport records were illegally accessed before the 2008 election *for a reason*.
> 
> Barry Soetoro traveled to the US under and Indonesian passport (His mother married an Indonesian citizen) when he was 19. Indonesia does not have dual citizenship.
> 
> But I'm certain Barry is just playing a game with us. Going for his own "October Surprise" in 2012 right?
> 
> We'll see.



hey, how did this turn out for ya?


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> Once upon a time Republicans cared about civil rights and now they don't.



Try being Honest once and a while, Ravi... 



peace...


----------



## TheBrain

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was doesn't matter.
> 
> The KKK mostly supports Republicans and so do bin laden types.
> 
> Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgeting the democratic family history grand pa was a democrat daddy was a democrat I'm going to be a democrat and vote democrat after the klan rally. Don't fool yourself in believing the democrats have kick the old klan democrats out of the party they'restill there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, what was doesn't matter. Once upon a time Republicans cared about civil rights and now they don't. Which is why the KKK tends to support them now.
> 
> But don't let me stop you from your pretense.
Click to expand...


Fine, let's say the KKK supporting the Republican party means something, now please explain why the New Black Panthers supporting the Democratic party doesn't mean the exact same thing.


----------



## zeitgeist2012

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was doesn't matter.
> 
> The KKK mostly supports Republicans and so do bin laden types.
> 
> Deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're forgeting the democratic family history grand pa was a democrat daddy was a democrat I'm going to be a democrat and vote democrat after the klan rally. Don't fool yourself in believing the democrats have kick the old klan democrats out of the party they'restill there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, what was doesn't matter. Once upon a time Republicans cared about civil rights and now they don't. Which is why the KKK tends to support them now.
> 
> But don't let me stop you from your pretense.
Click to expand...


The progressive elitists in both so-called parties have graduated to a global multicultural utopian open society run by secular wannabe monkey god central bankers and corporatists.... Us lower level monkey serfs will get our rights and banannas from them....


----------



## washamericom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6ilvPTW3lE&feature=related]YouTube - On Hardball, Liddy claims Obama is an "illegal alien" born in Kenya[/ame]

 i'm having fun strolling down memory lane.


----------



## washamericom

Vast LWC said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
> 
> is it all kinds... or both kinds ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we got both kinds. We got country *and* western
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I shouldn't have used quotation marks.  Still funny though.
Click to expand...


well when we first got here and the first beer was free... so we just figured...
i'll just go out to the car and write you an american express traveler's check...


----------



## washamericom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8JK442bb2I&feature=related]YouTube - A Real Birth Certificate and Official Statement from Hawaii[/ame]


----------



## washamericom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gA6_k3NtXZs&feature=related]YouTube - Obama Citizenship: I Invented The Internet (Ep. 6: October Surprise)[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this. 

Obama put himself in a lose/lose situation because its not just the Birth Certificate, Obama just doesn't share any traditional values, he does not believe in American greatness and he has no idea how an economy actually works all of which adds up to making his birthplace questionable.

Obama played into Trump's hands. If he had the certificate all along, why wait until Trump pressured him? Now Trump can say, "I got him to released the certificate, watch what else I can make him do."

Obama = Total Rube


----------



## zeitgeist2012

The worst president in history to date....


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,


1. Okay folks, I'm here and I am here to save the day, again!! !!!...*CWN NEWS REPORT*
2. Okay, this new COLB is supposed to be the real deal right?,..you say *right*.
3. Okay, this is supposed to also be a copy of a original right?,....you say *right*.
4. Answer me this; why did the supposed mother of Obama sign this, would'nt she sign a real, *birth certificate*?
5. Isn't that what everyone does in America?
6. How did Barry's mothers signature get on a document that was to replace the original form when asked to be supplied to the person who's Birth Certificate is being requested?
7. A *Certificate Of Live Birth* isn't an original folks! 
8. Some one fucked up royally!
9. Might as leak this now, seeing that tomorrow is the *Royal Wedding*, I love my job!!!!!
10. I just solved this whole bullshit issue, Barry's new COLB is nothing but a failed forged document!!!!!



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Dr Grump

zeitgeist2012 said:


> The worst president in history to date....



...was George W Bush..

Glad to be of assistance...


----------



## Dr Grump

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this.
> 
> Obama put himself in a lose/lose situation because its not just the Birth Certificate, Obama just doesn't share any traditional values, he does not believe in American greatness and he has no idea how an economy actually works all of which adds up to making his birthplace questionable.
> 
> Obama played into Trump's hands. If he had the certificate all along, why wait until Trump pressured him? Now Trump can say, "I got him to released the certificate, watch what else I can make him do."
> 
> Obama = Total Rube



No, Trump made himself out to be more of a fucking idiot than most of us gave him credit for - which is quite an accomplishment- because believe me, us normal folk thought he was a fucking total idiot a long time ago.

In fact, Trump has played into Obama's hands. Us normal folk knew that no matter what Obama did with regard to his birth certificate, the birfers would still find a reason to disbelieve. And so has been the case. All Trump has done has highlighted something us normal, sane folk have known all along - most birfers are bigots, neocon whackjob losers who add 2 and 2 and come up with 5.....Obama just got rid of their last reason for being such, yet still....


----------



## zeitgeist2012

The grumpy old progressive propaganda machine helping a progressive miscreant to hoodwink the American people even more....


----------



## washamericom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QdyLOUHz-A&feature=related]YouTube - Obama Kenyan Birth Certificate[/ame]


sunrise.... sunset


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4



My god, you're a stupid fuck.


----------



## Spoonman

lmao at the poll results


----------



## percysunshine

*is obama a narcissist?*

Most narcissists deny being narcissistic.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this.
> 
> Obama put himself in a lose/lose situation because its not just the Birth Certificate, Obama just doesn't share any traditional values, he does not believe in American greatness and he has no idea how an economy actually works all of which adds up to making his birthplace questionable.
> 
> Obama played into Trump's hands. If he had the certificate all along, why wait until Trump pressured him? Now Trump can say, "I got him to released the certificate, watch what else I can make him do."
> 
> Obama = Total Rube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump made himself out to be more of a fucking idiot than most of us gave him credit for - which is quite an accomplishment- because believe me, us normal folk thought he was a fucking total idiot a long time ago.
> 
> In fact, Trump has played into Obama's hands. Us normal folk knew that no matter what Obama did with regard to his birth certificate, the birfers would still find a reason to disbelieve. And so has been the case. All Trump has done has highlighted something us normal, sane folk have known all along - most birfers are bigots, neocon whackjob losers who add 2 and 2 and come up with 5.....Obama just got rid of their last reason for being such, yet still....
Click to expand...


Donald Trump is a successful businessman in the most difficult arena possible, New York City real estate development; Obama at best was a Community agitator who had no idea he was walking into trap. I mean wehat was he going to do, ask Joe Biden for advice?

So Trump knew he would win either way. If Obama keeps the doubt alive, Obama loses; if Obama plays into Trumps hands be releasing a document, Trump can take credit.

Obama = Rube.

You fail, s0n.


----------



## Synthaholic

8537 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it didn't hurt the race card players' case when Trump instantaneously pivoted into the 'how did this guy get into Harvard' angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I see how that conclusion is made.
> 
> If Obama's grades were bad as trump claims (without any proof that i've seen) and still got into harvard then its a legit question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if his grades were bad, he was still a legacy admission to Harvard.
> 
> Ditto, President Bush.  And the person he beat in the 2000 election, Senator Gore.  It is quite a normal practice.
Click to expand...


There is no legacy or affirmative action involved in having such great - not good, great - grades that he was selected to be editor of the Harvard Law Review.

Laurence H. Tribe of Harvard, who is the foremost Constitutional scholar in the country, called Obama:

_*"the best student I ever had"*_ 

and 

_*the most impressive and talented of the thousands of students I have  been privileged to teach in nearly 40 years on the Harvard faculty.*_


----------



## Dr Grump

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this.
> 
> Obama put himself in a lose/lose situation because its not just the Birth Certificate, Obama just doesn't share any traditional values, he does not believe in American greatness and he has no idea how an economy actually works all of which adds up to making his birthplace questionable.
> 
> Obama played into Trump's hands. If he had the certificate all along, why wait until Trump pressured him? Now Trump can say, "I got him to released the certificate, watch what else I can make him do."
> 
> Obama = Total Rube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump made himself out to be more of a fucking idiot than most of us gave him credit for - which is quite an accomplishment- because believe me, us normal folk thought he was a fucking total idiot a long time ago.
> 
> In fact, Trump has played into Obama's hands. Us normal folk knew that no matter what Obama did with regard to his birth certificate, the birfers would still find a reason to disbelieve. And so has been the case. All Trump has done has highlighted something us normal, sane folk have known all along - most birfers are bigots, neocon whackjob losers who add 2 and 2 and come up with 5.....Obama just got rid of their last reason for being such, yet still....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a successful businessman in the most difficult arena possible, New York City real estate development; Obama at best was a Community agitator who had no idea he was walking into trap. I mean wehat was he going to do, ask Joe Biden for advice?
> 
> So Trump knew he would win either way. If Obama keeps the doubt alive, Obama loses; if Obama plays into Trumps hands be releasing a document, Trump can take credit.
> 
> Obama = Rube.
> 
> You fail, s0n.
Click to expand...


Trump has been far from successful. He has filed for Chapter 11 twice, inherited $100 million from his father, and was hauled over the coals for claiming to be a billionaire, when in fact, he was a mere millionaire.

Obama was a state senator, federal senator, editor of Harvard law review and professor of law at a university. Your arguments, as best, are vacuous...

As I stated - Trump has been outsmarted because these wing nuts no longer have the 'excuse' they had, yet still claims it is a fraud....


----------



## boedicca

That's the moonbat spin.  Unsurprisingly, you fall for it.


----------



## Toro

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this.
> 
> Obama put himself in a lose/lose situation because its not just the Birth Certificate, Obama just doesn't share any traditional values, he does not believe in American greatness and he has no idea how an economy actually works all of which adds up to making his birthplace questionable.
> 
> Obama played into Trump's hands. If he had the certificate all along, why wait until Trump pressured him? Now Trump can say, "I got him to released the certificate, watch what else I can make him do."
> 
> Obama = Total Rube



Yes, Trump looked very Presidential.  He didn't look like a buffoon at all.


----------



## Toro

washamericom said:


> Lol, if you mean, by "Bipartisan" Tea Party Members AND Ultra-Conservatives.
> 
> It's like that line from the Blues Brothers, "We have all kinds of music here, Country, AND Western."
> 
> is it all kinds... or both kinds ??



lol

I owe you rep for this.


----------



## boedicca

Toro said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this.
> 
> Obama put himself in a lose/lose situation because its not just the Birth Certificate, Obama just doesn't share any traditional values, he does not believe in American greatness and he has no idea how an economy actually works all of which adds up to making his birthplace questionable.
> 
> Obama played into Trump's hands. If he had the certificate all along, why wait until Trump pressured him? Now Trump can say, "I got him to released the certificate, watch what else I can make him do."
> 
> Obama = Total Rube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump looked very Presidential.  He didn't look like a buffoon at all.
Click to expand...



You are confusing PUNKING Obama with trying to look Presidential.

Trump did the country a favor by bursting the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Now, hopefully, we can start focusing on the EPIC FAIL OF OBAMANOMICS which has resulted in THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.


----------



## Spoonman

Synthaholic said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I see how that conclusion is made.
> 
> If Obama's grades were bad as trump claims (without any proof that i've seen) and still got into harvard then its a legit question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if his grades were bad, he was still a legacy admission to Harvard.
> 
> Ditto, President Bush.  And the person he beat in the 2000 election, Senator Gore.  It is quite a normal practice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no legacy or affirmative action involved in having such great - not good, great - grades that he was selected to be editor of the Harvard Law Review.
> 
> Laurence H. Tribe of Harvard, who is the foremost Constitutional scholar in the country, called Obama:
> 
> _*"the best student I ever had"*_
> 
> and
> 
> _*the most impressive and talented of the thousands of students I have  been privileged to teach in nearly 40 years on the Harvard faculty.*_
Click to expand...


the guy is a fraud  -  In 2004, Tribe admitted to plagiarism after reports surfaced that material published by Tribe in 1985 was lifted from material originally published by Henry J. Abraham in 1974  - no wonder he supported obama


----------



## xsited1

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this.
> 
> Obama put himself in a lose/lose situation because its not just the Birth Certificate, Obama just doesn't share any traditional values, he does not believe in American greatness and he has no idea how an economy actually works all of which adds up to making his birthplace questionable.
> 
> Obama played into Trump's hands. If he had the certificate all along, why wait until Trump pressured him? Now Trump can say, "I got him to released the certificate, watch what else I can make him do."
> 
> Obama = Total Rube



You are correct.  Trump did make Obama look like an idiot.  Obama caved and then he went to talk to Oprah.  Obama is certainly not Presidential material.


----------



## liebuster

Let me preface this with saying that I don't necessarily believe its a fake but I don't necessarily believe its real. I believe any president will lie just like Bush did, right progressives??? 

So Chromatic Aberrations are colors that appear when taking a picture, copy or scan of something in color. So if you were to scan some text and put it on a computer then you could enlarge it and see colors around the text. If the text is created on the computer and you enlarge it, there are NO Chromatic Aberrations. You can read about them here: CHROMATIC ABERRATIONS

Here is the white houses release of the BC. You can do exactly what this guy in the video does. This is from the Whitehouse.gov  BIRTH CERTIFICATE

Here's the video. Very interesting and makes you wonder. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]

*So I'm curious to hear some explanations on this. I'm not putting all my faith in this youtube video, but I would like to hear from any experts on this site. *


----------



## percysunshine

xsited1 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this.
> ...
> 
> Obama = Total Rube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  Trump did make Obama look like an idiot.  Obama caved and then he went to talk to Oprah.  Obama is certainly not Presidential material.
Click to expand...


Oprah/Rubio 2012!


----------



## Toro

boedicca said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump totally outsmarted Obama on this.
> 
> Obama put himself in a lose/lose situation because its not just the Birth Certificate, Obama just doesn't share any traditional values, he does not believe in American greatness and he has no idea how an economy actually works all of which adds up to making his birthplace questionable.
> 
> Obama played into Trump's hands. If he had the certificate all along, why wait until Trump pressured him? Now Trump can say, "I got him to released the certificate, watch what else I can make him do."
> 
> Obama = Total Rube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump looked very Presidential.  He didn't look like a buffoon at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing PUNKING Obama with trying to look Presidential.
> 
> Trump did the country a favor by bursting the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Now, hopefully, we can start focusing on the EPIC FAIL OF OBAMANOMICS which has resulted in THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
Click to expand...


I'll take Trump at his word and believe he really is running for President.  

I think he did the REPUBLICAN party a big favour by getting this somewhat off the table to stop making themselves look like idiots with all this birfer shit.  I probably would have let the GOP just keep going on with all this nonsense if I were Obama.


----------



## Dr Grump

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump looked very Presidential.  He didn't look like a buffoon at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing PUNKING Obama with trying to look Presidential.
> 
> Trump did the country a favor by bursting the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Now, hopefully, we can start focusing on the EPIC FAIL OF OBAMANOMICS which has resulted in THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take Trump at his word and believe he really is running for President.
> 
> I think he did the REPUBLICAN party a* big favour by getting this somewhat off the table to stop making themselves look like idiots* with all this birfer shit.  I probably would have let the GOP just keep going on with all this nonsense if I were Obama.
Click to expand...


Bod is a birfer...shrug....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, you're a stupid fuck.
Click to expand...

What obama provided was computer generated. 
The document released yesterday by the White House has been demonstrated to have been electronically compiled -- in other words digitally altered. There are "layers" buried within the code, indicating that it is not a simple copy of a real document.  See this, this, this, and this, for instance. 
American Thinker Blog: Obama's long form COLB may be 'fake but accurate'


----------



## boedicca

xsited1 said:


> You are correct.  Trump did make Obama look like an idiot.  Obama caved and then he went to talk to Oprah.  Obama is certainly not Presidential material.





LEAVE OBAMA ALONE!  HE JUST WANTS TO EAT HIS WAFFLE!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTiJ9gA47LA]YouTube - Barack concentrates on his Waffles[/ame]


----------



## xsited1

Toro said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Trump looked very Presidential.  He didn't look like a buffoon at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing PUNKING Obama with trying to look Presidential.
> 
> Trump did the country a favor by bursting the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Now, hopefully, we can start focusing on the EPIC FAIL OF OBAMANOMICS which has resulted in THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take Trump at his word and believe he really is running for President.
> 
> I think he did the REPUBLICAN party a big favour by getting this somewhat off the table to stop making themselves look like idiots with all this birfer shit.  I probably would have let the GOP just keep going on with all this nonsense if I were Obama.
Click to expand...


But that's not what Obama did which makes him the fool.  Obama released his birth certificate for a reason.  This 'birfer shit', as you put it, was obviously affecting his campaign and his Presidency and he had to do something.  I guess some people have finally caught onto the fact that Obama is a very secretive person and spend a lot of money to keep it that way.  People don't tend to trust politicians like that.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing PUNKING Obama with trying to look Presidential.
> 
> Trump did the country a favor by bursting the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Now, hopefully, we can start focusing on the EPIC FAIL OF OBAMANOMICS which has resulted in THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take Trump at his word and believe he really is running for President.
> 
> I think he did the REPUBLICAN party a* big favour by getting this somewhat off the table to stop making themselves look like idiots* with all this birfer shit.  I probably would have let the GOP just keep going on with all this nonsense if I were Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bod is a birfer...shrug....
Click to expand...


I'm an American, you're a(?) Why do you care about American poltics?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump made himself out to be more of a fucking idiot than most of us gave him credit for - which is quite an accomplishment- because believe me, us normal folk thought he was a fucking total idiot a long time ago.
> 
> In fact, Trump has played into Obama's hands. Us normal folk knew that no matter what Obama did with regard to his birth certificate, the birfers would still find a reason to disbelieve. And so has been the case. All Trump has done has highlighted something us normal, sane folk have known all along - most birfers are bigots, neocon whackjob losers who add 2 and 2 and come up with 5.....Obama just got rid of their last reason for being such, yet still....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a successful businessman in the most difficult arena possible, New York City real estate development; Obama at best was a Community agitator who had no idea he was walking into trap. I mean wehat was he going to do, ask Joe Biden for advice?
> 
> So Trump knew he would win either way. If Obama keeps the doubt alive, Obama loses; if Obama plays into Trumps hands be releasing a document, Trump can take credit.
> 
> Obama = Rube.
> 
> You fail, s0n.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been far from successful. He has filed for Chapter 11 twice, inherited $100 million from his father, and was hauled over the coals for claiming to be a billionaire, when in fact, he was a mere millionaire.
> 
> Obama was a state senator, federal senator, editor of Harvard law review and professor of law at a university. Your arguments, as best, are vacuous...
> 
> As I stated - Trump has been outsmarted because these wing nuts no longer have the 'excuse' they had, yet still claims it is a fraud....
Click to expand...


Why do you care?


----------



## percysunshine

boedicca said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct.  Trump did make Obama look like an idiot.  Obama caved and then he went to talk to Oprah.  Obama is certainly not Presidential material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEAVE OBAMA ALONE!  HE JUST WANTS TO EAT HIS WAFFLE!!!!!
> ...
Click to expand...


Even Obama was not stupid enough to try and eat a Philly Cheesesteak.

So he has that going for him.


----------



## boedicca

Dr. Grump is just a garden variety multi-cultural global idiot.

'nuff said.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

boedicca said:


> Dr. Grump is just a garden variety multi-cultural global idiot.
> 
> 'nuff said.



True but I still like to ask.


----------



## washamericom

i hope this story goes away soon...

the guy is a fraud - In 2004, Tribe admitted to plagiarism after reports surfaced that material published by Tribe in 1985 was lifted from material originally published by Henry J. Abraham in 1974 - no wonder he supported obama 

YouTube - obama birth cretificate was photoshopped


----------



## Dr Grump

xsited1 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are confusing PUNKING Obama with trying to look Presidential.
> 
> Trump did the country a favor by bursting the Birth Certificate Bubble.  Now, hopefully, we can start focusing on the EPIC FAIL OF OBAMANOMICS which has resulted in THE WORST RECOVERY EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take Trump at his word and believe he really is running for President.
> 
> I think he did the REPUBLICAN party a big favour by getting this somewhat off the table to stop making themselves look like idiots with all this birfer shit.  I probably would have let the GOP just keep going on with all this nonsense if I were Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that's not what Obama did which makes him the fool.  Obama released his birth certificate for a reason.  This 'birfer shit', as you put it, was obviously affecting his campaign and his Presidency and he had to do something.  I guess some people have finally caught onto the fact that Obama is a very secretive person and spend a lot of money to keep it that way.  People don't tend to trust politicians like that.
Click to expand...


Name a politico who isn't secretive? I find people don't trust politicians period.

It was not affecting his campaign, it was distracting people from real issues. Now you can thank Obama for getting politics back on track again - still there are the birfer morons who still don't believe...


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> Dr. Grump is just a garden variety multi-cultural global idiot.
> 
> 'nuff said.



And you couldn't debate your way out of a wet paper bag...shrug....


----------



## boedicca

Dr Grump said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is just a garden variety multi-cultural global idiot.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you couldn't debate your way out of a wet paper bag...shrug....
Click to expand...



[rhetorical question]  Could you possibly be more Boring, Banal, and Brain Dead? [/rhetorical question]


----------



## Stephanie

Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump made himself out to be more of a fucking idiot than most of us gave him credit for - which is quite an accomplishment- because believe me, us normal folk thought he was a fucking total idiot a long time ago.
> 
> In fact, Trump has played into Obama's hands. Us normal folk knew that no matter what Obama did with regard to his birth certificate, the birfers would still find a reason to disbelieve. And so has been the case. All Trump has done has highlighted something us normal, sane folk have known all along - most birfers are bigots, neocon whackjob losers who add 2 and 2 and come up with 5.....Obama just got rid of their last reason for being such, yet still....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a successful businessman in the most difficult arena possible, New York City real estate development; Obama at best was a Community agitator who had no idea he was walking into trap. I mean wehat was he going to do, ask Joe Biden for advice?
> 
> So Trump knew he would win either way. If Obama keeps the doubt alive, Obama loses; if Obama plays into Trumps hands be releasing a document, Trump can take credit.
> 
> Obama = Rube.
> 
> You fail, s0n.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been far from successful. He has filed for Chapter 11 twice, inherited $100 million from his father, and was hauled over the coals for claiming to be a billionaire, when in fact, he was a mere millionaire.
> 
> Obama was a state senator, federal senator, editor of Harvard law review *and professor of law at a university.* Your arguments, as best, are vacuous...
> 
> As I stated - Trump has been outsmarted because these wing nuts no longer have the 'excuse' they had, yet still claims it is a fraud....
Click to expand...


 tsk tsk

Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
When I was in law school, I addressed all of my course instructors as "professors," regardless of their rank or formal position in the school academic hierarchy (tenured professor, assistant professor, adjunct professor, lecturer, etc.). Was Obama exaggerating or factually wrong in referring to himself as a "constitutional law professor" at the University of Chicago Law School even though his official title was lecturer? 
A: His formal title was "senior lecturer," but the University of Chicago Law School says he "served as a professor" and was "regarded as" a professor.
Sen. Obama, who has taught courses in constitutional law at the University of Chicago, has regularly referred to himself as "a constitutional law professor," most famously at a March 30, 2007, fundraiser when he said, "I was a constitutional law professor, which means unlike the current president I actually respect the Constitution." A spokesman for the Republican National Committee immediately took exception to Obamas remarks, pointing out that Obamas title at the University of Chicago was "senior lecturer" and not "professor."

Recently, Hillary Clinton's campaign has picked up on this charge. In a March 27 conference call with reporters, Clinton spokesman Phil Singer claimed:

Singer (March 27): Sen. Obama has often referred to himself as a constitutional law professor out on the campaign trail. He never held any such title. And I think anyone, if you ask anyone in academia the distinction between a professor who has tenure and an instructor that does not, youll find that there is  youll get quite an emotional response.

The campaign also sent out an e-mail quoting an Aug. 8, 2004, column in the Chicago Sun-Times that criticized Obama for calling himself a professor when, in fact, the University of Chicago faculty page listed him as a senior lecturer (now on leave)." The Sun-Times said, "In academia, there is a vast difference between the two titles. Details matter." The Clinton campaign added that the difference between senior lecturers and professors is that "professors have tenure while lecturers do not."

FactCheck.org: Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Grump is just a garden variety multi-cultural global idiot.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you couldn't debate your way out of a wet paper bag...shrug....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> [rhetorical question]  Could you possibly be more Boring, Banal, and Brain Dead? [/rhetorical question]
Click to expand...


Translation: "I'm sick of you handing my arse to me on a plate.."

...to which I say - a dumbfuck like you makes it so easy...shrug...


----------



## boedicca

Dr Grump said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you couldn't debate your way out of a wet paper bag...shrug....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [rhetorical question]  Could you possibly be more Boring, Banal, and Brain Dead? [/rhetorical question]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation: "I'm sick of you handing my arse to me on a plate.."
> 
> ...to which I say - a dumbfuck like you makes it so easy...shrug...
Click to expand...



Translation:  You Are A Moron.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take Trump at his word and believe he really is running for President.
> 
> I think he did the REPUBLICAN party a big favour by getting this somewhat off the table to stop making themselves look like idiots with all this birfer shit.  I probably would have let the GOP just keep going on with all this nonsense if I were Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not what Obama did which makes him the fool.  Obama released his birth certificate for a reason.  This 'birfer shit', as you put it, was obviously affecting his campaign and his Presidency and he had to do something.  I guess some people have finally caught onto the fact that Obama is a very secretive person and spend a lot of money to keep it that way.  People don't tend to trust politicians like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name a politico who isn't secretive? I find people don't trust politicians period.
> 
> It was not affecting his campaign, it was distracting people from real issues. Now you can thank Obama for getting politics back on track again - still there are the birfer morons who still don't believe...
Click to expand...




> Name a politico who isn't secretive?


Only those who have something to hide.


----------



## Dr Grump

Stephanie said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a successful businessman in the most difficult arena possible, New York City real estate development; Obama at best was a Community agitator who had no idea he was walking into trap. I mean wehat was he going to do, ask Joe Biden for advice?
> 
> So Trump knew he would win either way. If Obama keeps the doubt alive, Obama loses; if Obama plays into Trumps hands be releasing a document, Trump can take credit.
> 
> Obama = Rube.
> 
> You fail, s0n.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been far from successful. He has filed for Chapter 11 twice, inherited $100 million from his father, and was hauled over the coals for claiming to be a billionaire, when in fact, he was a mere millionaire.
> 
> Obama was a state senator, federal senator, editor of Harvard law review *and professor of law at a university.* Your arguments, as best, are vacuous...
> 
> As I stated - Trump has been outsmarted because these wing nuts no longer have the 'excuse' they had, yet still claims it is a fraud....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
> When I was in law school, I addressed all of my course instructors as "professors," regardless of their rank or formal position in the school academic hierarchy (tenured professor, assistant professor, adjunct professor, lecturer, etc.). Was Obama exaggerating or factually wrong in referring to himself as a "constitutional law professor" at the University of Chicago Law School even though his official title was lecturer?
> A: His formal title was "senior lecturer," but the University of Chicago Law School says he "served as a professor" and was "regarded as" a professor.
> Sen. Obama, who has taught courses in constitutional law at the University of Chicago, has regularly referred to himself as "a constitutional law professor," most famously at a March 30, 2007, fundraiser when he said, "I was a constitutional law professor, which means unlike the current president I actually respect the Constitution." A spokesman for the Republican National Committee immediately took exception to Obamas remarks, pointing out that Obamas title at the University of Chicago was "senior lecturer" and not "professor."
> 
> Recently, Hillary Clinton's campaign has picked up on this charge. In a March 27 conference call with reporters, Clinton spokesman Phil Singer claimed:
> 
> Singer (March 27): Sen. Obama has often referred to himself as a constitutional law professor out on the campaign trail. He never held any such title. And I think anyone, if you ask anyone in academia the distinction between a professor who has tenure and an instructor that does not, youll find that there is  youll get quite an emotional response.
> 
> The campaign also sent out an e-mail quoting an Aug. 8, 2004, column in the Chicago Sun-Times that criticized Obama for calling himself a professor when, in fact, the University of Chicago faculty page listed him as a senior lecturer (now on leave)." The Sun-Times said, "In academia, there is a vast difference between the two titles. Details matter." The Clinton campaign added that the difference between senior lecturers and professors is that "professors have tenure while lecturers do not."
> 
> FactCheck.org: Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
Click to expand...


Note to Steph: Read your own links fully before posting them. From YOUR link (I've even highlighted the important bits for you) from the University itself. Thanks for the link...pwned....

"The Law School has received many media requests about Barack Obama, especially about his status as "Senior Lecturer." From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School. He was a Lecturer from 1992 to 1996. He was a Senior Lecturer from 1996 to 2004, during which time he taught three courses per year. *Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and are regarded as professors,* although not full-time or tenure-track. The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status. Like Obama, each of the Law School's Senior Lecturers have high-demand careers in politics or public service, which prevent full-time teaching.* Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined."*


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> [rhetorical question]  Could you possibly be more Boring, Banal, and Brain Dead? [/rhetorical question]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: "I'm sick of you handing my arse to me on a plate.."
> 
> ...to which I say - a dumbfuck like you makes it so easy...shrug...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  You Are A Moron.
Click to expand...


And yet my little pinky shows more sign of intelligence than anything you've said in 15,000+ posts. Must hurt to be a total fat, dumbfuck....


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that's not what Obama did which makes him the fool.  Obama released his birth certificate for a reason.  This 'birfer shit', as you put it, was obviously affecting his campaign and his Presidency and he had to do something.  I guess some people have finally caught onto the fact that Obama is a very secretive person and spend a lot of money to keep it that way.  People don't tend to trust politicians like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name a politico who isn't secretive? I find people don't trust politicians period.
> 
> It was not affecting his campaign, it was distracting people from real issues. Now you can thank Obama for getting politics back on track again - still there are the birfer morons who still don't believe...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name a politico who isn't secretive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only those who have something to hide.
Click to expand...


Don't they all...


----------



## Stephanie

Dr Grump said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been far from successful. He has filed for Chapter 11 twice, inherited $100 million from his father, and was hauled over the coals for claiming to be a billionaire, when in fact, he was a mere millionaire.
> 
> Obama was a state senator, federal senator, editor of Harvard law review *and professor of law at a university.* Your arguments, as best, are vacuous...
> 
> As I stated - Trump has been outsmarted because these wing nuts no longer have the 'excuse' they had, yet still claims it is a fraud....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
> When I was in law school, I addressed all of my course instructors as "professors," regardless of their rank or formal position in the school academic hierarchy (tenured professor, assistant professor, adjunct professor, lecturer, etc.). Was Obama exaggerating or factually wrong in referring to himself as a "constitutional law professor" at the University of Chicago Law School even though his official title was lecturer?
> A: His formal title was "senior lecturer," but the University of Chicago Law School says he "served as a professor" and was "regarded as" a professor.
> Sen. Obama, who has taught courses in constitutional law at the University of Chicago, has regularly referred to himself as "a constitutional law professor," most famously at a March 30, 2007, fundraiser when he said, "I was a constitutional law professor, which means unlike the current president I actually respect the Constitution." A spokesman for the Republican National Committee immediately took exception to Obamas remarks, pointing out that Obamas title at the University of Chicago was "senior lecturer" and not "professor."
> 
> Recently, Hillary Clinton's campaign has picked up on this charge. In a March 27 conference call with reporters, Clinton spokesman Phil Singer claimed:
> 
> Singer (March 27): Sen. Obama has often referred to himself as a constitutional law professor out on the campaign trail. He never held any such title. And I think anyone, if you ask anyone in academia the distinction between a professor who has tenure and an instructor that does not, youll find that there is  youll get quite an emotional response.
> 
> The campaign also sent out an e-mail quoting an Aug. 8, 2004, column in the Chicago Sun-Times that criticized Obama for calling himself a professor when, in fact, the University of Chicago faculty page listed him as a senior lecturer (now on leave)." The Sun-Times said, "In academia, there is a vast difference between the two titles. Details matter." The Clinton campaign added that the difference between senior lecturers and professors is that "professors have tenure while lecturers do not."
> 
> FactCheck.org: Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Note to Steph: Read your own links fully before posting them. From YOUR link (I've even highlighted the important bits for you) from the University itself. Thanks for the link...pwned....
> 
> "The Law School has received many media requests about Barack Obama, especially about his status as "Senior Lecturer." From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School. He was a Lecturer from 1992 to 1996. He was a Senior Lecturer from 1996 to 2004, during which time he taught three courses per year. *Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and are regarded as professors,* although not full-time or tenure-track. The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status. Like Obama, each of the Law School's Senior Lecturers have high-demand careers in politics or public service, which prevent full-time teaching.* Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined."*
Click to expand...


Oh I read it alright, just because they "REGARDED" HIM a Professor, doesn't make it so.
How many years and what SCHOOL did the Obama ATTEND to BECOME A PROFESSOR.??

As fact check stated, HE WAS A SENIOR LECTURER, nothing else. why must you guys be SO DISHONEST?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name a politico who isn't secretive? I find people don't trust politicians period.
> 
> It was not affecting his campaign, it was distracting people from real issues. Now you can thank Obama for getting politics back on track again - still there are the birfer morons who still don't believe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name a politico who isn't secretive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only those who have something to hide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't they all...
Click to expand...


Who has blantly hide their past from the public like obama has?


----------



## boedicca

Stephanie said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
> When I was in law school, I addressed all of my course instructors as "professors," regardless of their rank or formal position in the school academic hierarchy (tenured professor, assistant professor, adjunct professor, lecturer, etc.). Was Obama exaggerating or factually wrong in referring to himself as a "constitutional law professor" at the University of Chicago Law School even though his official title was lecturer?
> A: His formal title was "senior lecturer," but the University of Chicago Law School says he "served as a professor" and was "regarded as" a professor.
> Sen. Obama, who has taught courses in constitutional law at the University of Chicago, has regularly referred to himself as "a constitutional law professor," most famously at a March 30, 2007, fundraiser when he said, "I was a constitutional law professor, which means unlike the current president I actually respect the Constitution." A spokesman for the Republican National Committee immediately took exception to Obamas remarks, pointing out that Obamas title at the University of Chicago was "senior lecturer" and not "professor."
> 
> Recently, Hillary Clinton's campaign has picked up on this charge. In a March 27 conference call with reporters, Clinton spokesman Phil Singer claimed:
> 
> Singer (March 27): Sen. Obama has often referred to himself as a constitutional law professor out on the campaign trail. He never held any such title. And I think anyone, if you ask anyone in academia the distinction between a professor who has tenure and an instructor that does not, youll find that there is  youll get quite an emotional response.
> 
> The campaign also sent out an e-mail quoting an Aug. 8, 2004, column in the Chicago Sun-Times that criticized Obama for calling himself a professor when, in fact, the University of Chicago faculty page listed him as a senior lecturer (now on leave)." The Sun-Times said, "In academia, there is a vast difference between the two titles. Details matter." The Clinton campaign added that the difference between senior lecturers and professors is that "professors have tenure while lecturers do not."
> 
> FactCheck.org: Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to Steph: Read your own links fully before posting them. From YOUR link (I've even highlighted the important bits for you) from the University itself. Thanks for the link...pwned....
> 
> "The Law School has received many media requests about Barack Obama, especially about his status as "Senior Lecturer." From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School. He was a Lecturer from 1992 to 1996. He was a Senior Lecturer from 1996 to 2004, during which time he taught three courses per year. *Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and are regarded as professors,* although not full-time or tenure-track. The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status. Like Obama, each of the Law School's Senior Lecturers have high-demand careers in politics or public service, which prevent full-time teaching.* Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I read it alright, just because they "REGARDED" HIM a Professor, doesn't make it so.
> How many years and what SCHOOL did the Obama ATTEND to BECOME A PROFESSOR.??
> 
> we'll wait.
Click to expand...




He went to Columbia:






http://transterrestrial.com/images/ObamaTranscript.jpg


----------



## Dr Grump

Stephanie said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> tsk tsk
> 
> Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
> When I was in law school, I addressed all of my course instructors as "professors," regardless of their rank or formal position in the school academic hierarchy (tenured professor, assistant professor, adjunct professor, lecturer, etc.). Was Obama exaggerating or factually wrong in referring to himself as a "constitutional law professor" at the University of Chicago Law School even though his official title was lecturer?
> A: His formal title was "senior lecturer," but the University of Chicago Law School says he "served as a professor" and was "regarded as" a professor.
> Sen. Obama, who has taught courses in constitutional law at the University of Chicago, has regularly referred to himself as "a constitutional law professor," most famously at a March 30, 2007, fundraiser when he said, "I was a constitutional law professor, which means unlike the current president I actually respect the Constitution." A spokesman for the Republican National Committee immediately took exception to Obamas remarks, pointing out that Obamas title at the University of Chicago was "senior lecturer" and not "professor."
> 
> Recently, Hillary Clinton's campaign has picked up on this charge. In a March 27 conference call with reporters, Clinton spokesman Phil Singer claimed:
> 
> Singer (March 27): Sen. Obama has often referred to himself as a constitutional law professor out on the campaign trail. He never held any such title. And I think anyone, if you ask anyone in academia the distinction between a professor who has tenure and an instructor that does not, youll find that there is  youll get quite an emotional response.
> 
> The campaign also sent out an e-mail quoting an Aug. 8, 2004, column in the Chicago Sun-Times that criticized Obama for calling himself a professor when, in fact, the University of Chicago faculty page listed him as a senior lecturer (now on leave)." The Sun-Times said, "In academia, there is a vast difference between the two titles. Details matter." The Clinton campaign added that the difference between senior lecturers and professors is that "professors have tenure while lecturers do not."
> 
> FactCheck.org: Was Barack Obama really a constitutional law professor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to Steph: Read your own links fully before posting them. From YOUR link (I've even highlighted the important bits for you) from the University itself. Thanks for the link...pwned....
> 
> "The Law School has received many media requests about Barack Obama, especially about his status as "Senior Lecturer." From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School. He was a Lecturer from 1992 to 1996. He was a Senior Lecturer from 1996 to 2004, during which time he taught three courses per year. *Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and are regarded as professors,* although not full-time or tenure-track. The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status. Like Obama, each of the Law School's Senior Lecturers have high-demand careers in politics or public service, which prevent full-time teaching.* Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I read it alright, just because they "REGARDED" HIM a Professor, doesn't make it so.
> How many years and what SCHOOL did the Obama ATTEND to BECOME A PROFESSOR.??
> 
> we'll wait.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now you get to decide who gets what title? So if the CEO of GM decides to appoint Exec A as CFO, he has to call you first to decide if the title fits? Interesting concept....but alas, one that doesn't float in the real world....


----------



## percysunshine

Dang Stephanie. That 'Cotton out of the ears' avatar still has me laughing.


----------



## Dr Grump

And the birfer Bod Moron yet again SPAMS a thread with the Columbia piece of paper. Hey Bod, even a dipshit like you knows your birfer mates have spammed this board with that piece of paper half a dozen times already.

Oh, wait, that's right, you're dumb as two short planks...

...carry on Dittohead...


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only those who have something to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has blantly hide their past from the public like obama has?
Click to expand...


What has he hidden?


----------



## Stephanie

Dr Grump said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Note to Steph: Read your own links fully before posting them. From YOUR link (I've even highlighted the important bits for you) from the University itself. Thanks for the link...pwned....
> 
> "The Law School has received many media requests about Barack Obama, especially about his status as "Senior Lecturer." From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School. He was a Lecturer from 1992 to 1996. He was a Senior Lecturer from 1996 to 2004, during which time he taught three courses per year. *Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and are regarded as professors,* although not full-time or tenure-track. The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status. Like Obama, each of the Law School's Senior Lecturers have high-demand careers in politics or public service, which prevent full-time teaching.* Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I read it alright, just because they "REGARDED" HIM a Professor, doesn't make it so.
> How many years and what SCHOOL did the Obama ATTEND to BECOME A PROFESSOR.??
> 
> we'll wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you get to decide who gets what title? So if the CEO of GM decides to appoint Exec A as CFO, he has to call you first to decide if the title fits? Interesting concept....but alas, one that doesn't float in the real world....
Click to expand...


lol, AT LEAST you now admit, it was ONLY A TITLE bestowed on him. so much dishonesty my friend claiming him a PROFESSOR, how can you sleep at night?


----------



## liebuster

Thought this video was interesting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOfYwYyS_c&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump

Stephanie said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I read it alright, just because they "REGARDED" HIM a Professor, doesn't make it so.
> How many years and what SCHOOL did the Obama ATTEND to BECOME A PROFESSOR.??
> 
> we'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you get to decide who gets what title? So if the CEO of GM decides to appoint Exec A as CFO, he has to call you first to decide if the title fits? Interesting concept....but alas, one that doesn't float in the real world....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, AT LEAST you now admit, it was ONLY A TITLE bestowed on him. so much dishonesty my friend claiming him a PROFESSOR, how can you sleep at night?
Click to expand...


Er, it was bestowed on him by the body who can do such things. It would be like Mike Holmgren saying to Brett Favre "Hey, you're gonna be my quaterback." Are you saying Holmgren _couldn't_ make that call?

A better analogy for your side of the argument is that you are saying that the Pope can't appoint Cardinals....


----------



## boedicca

Stephanie said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I read it alright, just because they "REGARDED" HIM a Professor, doesn't make it so.
> How many years and what SCHOOL did the Obama ATTEND to BECOME A PROFESSOR.??
> 
> we'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you get to decide who gets what title? So if the CEO of GM decides to appoint Exec A as CFO, he has to call you first to decide if the title fits? Interesting concept....but alas, one that doesn't float in the real world....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, AT LEAST you now admit, it was ONLY A TITLE bestowed on him. so much dishonesty my friend claiming him a PROFESSOR, how can you sleep at night?
Click to expand...



She doesn't sleep.  Fungii just lay there in a virtually inert state.  They don't require sleep.


----------



## Dr Grump

boedicca said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you get to decide who gets what title? So if the CEO of GM decides to appoint Exec A as CFO, he has to call you first to decide if the title fits? Interesting concept....but alas, one that doesn't float in the real world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, AT LEAST you now admit, it was ONLY A TITLE bestowed on him. so much dishonesty my friend claiming him a PROFESSOR, how can you sleep at night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't sleep.  Fungii just lay there in a virtually inert state.  They don't require sleep.
Click to expand...


Ah, that explains your constant presence on this board....


----------



## Synthaholic

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Already did, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the State of Hawaii in 1961 when a Kenyan wrote "African" on a birth certificate worksheet.
> 
> Just like "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" were accepted on records YOU have provided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked in 1961 Hawaii was part of America and they accepted it from a Kenyan who was taught in his country that "African" was a racial identifier.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In kenya african is a race, but not in the United States in 1961. I challenge you to show any Federal or state document besides this forgery that identifies African as a Race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hypocritical to get all high and mighty because someone from Kenya puts African while you have been supporting documents which say "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...

You have patiently explained this to him at least 5 times, and he refuses to admit that he understands, or he is too stupid to understand, or his racism blinds him.

Most posters here regard him as an ignorant clown and forum pest, to be mocked.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump made himself out to be more of a fucking idiot than most of us gave him credit for - which is quite an accomplishment- because believe me, us normal folk thought he was a fucking total idiot a long time ago.
> 
> In fact, Trump has played into Obama's hands. Us normal folk knew that no matter what Obama did with regard to his birth certificate, the birfers would still find a reason to disbelieve. And so has been the case. All Trump has done has highlighted something us normal, sane folk have known all along - most birfers are bigots, neocon whackjob losers who add 2 and 2 and come up with 5.....Obama just got rid of their last reason for being such, yet still....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a successful businessman in the most difficult arena possible, New York City real estate development; Obama at best was a Community agitator who had no idea he was walking into trap. I mean wehat was he going to do, ask Joe Biden for advice?
> 
> So Trump knew he would win either way. If Obama keeps the doubt alive, Obama loses; if Obama plays into Trumps hands be releasing a document, Trump can take credit.
> 
> Obama = Rube.
> 
> You fail, s0n.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been far from successful. He has filed for Chapter 11 twice, inherited $100 million from his father, and was hauled over the coals for claiming to be a billionaire, when in fact, he was a mere millionaire.
> 
> Obama was a state senator, federal senator, editor of Harvard law review and professor of law at a university. Your arguments, as best, are vacuous...
> 
> As I stated - Trump has been outsmarted because these wing nuts no longer have the 'excuse' they had, yet still claims it is a fraud....
Click to expand...


Trump has been successful in the most ruthless arena in the world while Obama has Bill Ayers writes books and speeches for him and never ever released a single scrap of paper he wrote on his own during his glorious academic career.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1966...??  does it look like a rectangle has been placed over the bottom ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The date of issue was Aug. 5 1961 one day after obama's
Click to expand...

Then why does it say 1966 at the bottom?

Why can you see the top form peeking out the right side on the bottom?

It's a FAKE.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In kenya african is a race, but not in the United States in 1961. I challenge you to show any Federal or state document besides this forgery that identifies African as a Race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hypocritical to get all high and mighty because someone from Kenya puts African while you have been supporting documents which say "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have patiently explained this to him at least 5 times, and he refuses to admit that he understands, or he is too stupid to understand, or his racism blinds him.
> 
> Most posters here regard him as an ignorant clown and forum pest, to be mocked.
Click to expand...


You're a racist idiot, I know what I am talking about dumbass I have patiently explained this to him and he has been shown how the government dealt with racial identerfier terms in America in 1961


----------



## bigrebnc1775

liebuster said:


> Thought this video was interesting.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4



Good video.


----------



## Synthaholic

Spoonman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.
> 
> They hate him therefore he should not be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we only hate him because he is destroying the country
Click to expand...


Bush already did that by turning a surplus into a massive deficit.


----------



## Dr Grump

CrusaderFrank said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump is a successful businessman in the most difficult arena possible, New York City real estate development; Obama at best was a Community agitator who had no idea he was walking into trap. I mean wehat was he going to do, ask Joe Biden for advice?
> 
> So Trump knew he would win either way. If Obama keeps the doubt alive, Obama loses; if Obama plays into Trumps hands be releasing a document, Trump can take credit.
> 
> Obama = Rube.
> 
> You fail, s0n.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been far from successful. He has filed for Chapter 11 twice, inherited $100 million from his father, and was hauled over the coals for claiming to be a billionaire, when in fact, he was a mere millionaire.
> 
> Obama was a state senator, federal senator, editor of Harvard law review and professor of law at a university. Your arguments, as best, are vacuous...
> 
> As I stated - Trump has been outsmarted because these wing nuts no longer have the 'excuse' they had, yet still claims it is a fraud....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump has been successful in the most ruthless arena in the world while Obama has Bill Ayers writes books and speeches for him and never ever released a single scrap of paper he wrote on his own during his glorious academic career.
Click to expand...


Really? How successful has Trump really been?

As far as I'm aware, Obama has yet to lose an election....so much for being unsuccessful.....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I told you these people would never accept any facts in this issue.
> 
> They hate him therefore he should not be president.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we only hate him because he is destroying the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush already did that by turning a surplus into a massive deficit.
Click to expand...


wrong cliton did not have a surplus, but you will believe what you are told and will fight with everything you have to defend it. Now howdo I know this? because your defending a fraudulent document.


----------



## Jack Fate

Dr Grump said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been far from successful. He has filed for Chapter 11 twice, inherited $100 million from his father, and was hauled over the coals for claiming to be a billionaire, when in fact, he was a mere millionaire.
> 
> Obama was a state senator, federal senator, editor of Harvard law review and professor of law at a university. Your arguments, as best, are vacuous...
> 
> As I stated - Trump has been outsmarted because these wing nuts no longer have the 'excuse' they had, yet still claims it is a fraud....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been successful in the most ruthless arena in the world while Obama has Bill Ayers writes books and speeches for him and never ever released a single scrap of paper he wrote on his own during his glorious academic career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? How successful has Trump really been?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Obama has yet to lose an election....so much for being unsuccessful.....
Click to expand...


That will change next year.  There is no way he can be re-elected with an economy like this and lying to the American people by starting a war with a country that no threat.  Not to mention Gitmo and a load of other crap.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jack Fate said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been successful in the most ruthless arena in the world while Obama has Bill Ayers writes books and speeches for him and never ever released a single scrap of paper he wrote on his own during his glorious academic career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How successful has Trump really been?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Obama has yet to lose an election....so much for being unsuccessful.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That will change next year.  There is no way he can be re-elected with an economy like this and lying to the American people by starting a war with a country that no threat.  Not to mention Gitmo and a load of other crap.
Click to expand...


GDP is 1.8.


----------



## liebuster

bigrebnc1775 said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this video was interesting.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good video.
Click to expand...


Its probably the single best evidence that the Obongo birth certificate is FAKE! Its doesn't seem to be just speculation.


----------



## Dr Grump

Jack Fate said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump has been successful in the most ruthless arena in the world while Obama has Bill Ayers writes books and speeches for him and never ever released a single scrap of paper he wrote on his own during his glorious academic career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How successful has Trump really been?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Obama has yet to lose an election....so much for being unsuccessful.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That will change next year.  There is no way he can be re-elected with an economy like this and lying to the American people by starting a war with a country that no threat.  Not to mention Gitmo and a load of other crap.
Click to expand...


Starting a war with a country that is no threat? Gitmo? Tanked economy? Hate to break it to you bub but Bush was ousted over two years ago. We have somebody of substance in the WH now....


----------



## frazzledgear

Chris said:


> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area



I stopped reading after your assertion that one line in a book was sufficient as a legal document and proof!  It is not.    

I assure you that same book in the state of MY birth does not ever substitute for a birth certificate when I have needed to produce one -for example when I had to prove my citizenship to get a passport that one line in that book didn't cut it as legal proof of my citizenship for some weird reason!  It also didn't cut it when I tried to get back into this country from places I visited on a visa and needed to prove I was a citizen to get back in. Again for some weird reason they would only take my birth certificate.  

A BIRTH CERTIFICATE is a legal document.  A line with my name on it in a book at the state capital isn't accepted as a legal document by anyone, anywhere or any place.  FOR A REASON!  But hey, if that satisfies YOU just remember that when the next person to face questions about where they were really born happens to be a Republican again.  Because I'm old enough to remember the furor over whether McCain was even eligible to run for President the very first time he ran.  He was actually born on a military base in the Panama Canal Zone!  In spite of the fact that all US military bases are considered to be on US owned soil and no different from being born in any of the states a whole lot of Democrats kept insisting they wanted a court to decide whether he was even eligible to be President at all.   Oh but that's different -that was a Republican and we all know the rules are different when it involves Republicans where it would be considered an outrage if applied to any Democrat!  Even though the issue about whether it counted as US soil  had actually been determined long before, Democrats demanded it be revisited by a court hoping one of their activist judges might overturn it and get things screwed up enough to mess up his campaign.  They only dropped it once it was apparent he wasn't going to get the nomination.  If he had, they would have tried to exploit it for all it was worth.  But at least McCain didn't hide his birth certificate!  

Sorry but a single line in a non-legal book doesn't serve as legal proof of anything for anyone else in this country for ANY reason or ANY purpose -but its all YOU need.   Gee, don't you think there is a reason no one else tried to pretend that book was some kind of "proof" - and *no one bothered looking at that book BECAUSE it isn't a legal document at all*?   People didn't accept the certificate of live birth which is not a birth certificate either but he was willing to release THAT -just not his real birth certificate?  WTF?

This whole thing was a staged event entirely.  Obama created the issue himself and he played it out as long as the polls favored him for it.  But recently those polls with regards to his birth certificate changed, going against Obama and getting worse.  I don't know what he was thinking because finally releasing it only begs the question of why he didn't in the first place!  If you were going to end up finally releasing it, then WTF was the problem with doing so right off the bat?  Hmm?

Not providing his birth certificate worked for him to divert attention from his lousy, crappy, socialist, un-American policies despised by the majority in this country because the polls showed the public didn't take it seriously and it worked in his favor by projecting those who wanted to see it as crackpots.  He ONLY presented it NOW -YEARS after people  -including Bill and Hillary Clinton -first demanded to see it -because the polls changed and showed more people had questions about it and more and more people questioned WHY he refused to release it and why OBAMA was making a big deal out of it by refusing to just release it.  More and more people did not understand the nonstop refusal to release his birth certificate if it was really no big deal -and believed he refused because it had other information on it he didn't want people focusing on or to think about.  Not necessarily about where he was born even but other information he may not want people to see.   But NOW after seeing public opinion had changed Obama realized he had milked this issue out entirely, wrung out all the benefit he thought he gained by playing games with it -and saw it had actually turned into a detriment that was affecting his poll numbers which are already abysmal anyway.     

*When people are already unhappy about their President, they become more willing to believe the worst about him*.  The majority are already unhappy with Obama and among those the percent now willing to believe he may not even be a US citizen has been growing just as the majority of Americans don't believe he is a Christian.  The man who claimed he would be the most transparent President has in fact been anything but which just led to increasing questions about what he was hiding by refusing to release it.  

A perfect example of how being unhappy with a President leads people to believe the very worst about him is an issue the leftwing media never made the same kind of deal about as they did trying to discredit those who believed Obama refused to release his birth certificate in order to hide something -those loud leftwing KOOKS and crackpots who believed (and still believe) Bush was this brilliant, genius mastermind of the worst Presidential crime in history of the mass murder of his own citizens and managed to pull it off in less than 9 months, even before his full administration had even been confirmed by Congress - yet one involving what had to be at least dozens of co-conspirators all willing to kill unarmed fellow Americans!   This is THE most insane, unfounded totally crackpot theory -but the left already hated the man so much they were willing to believe the absolute worst about him, even that he was an inhumane monster guilty of mass murder within weeks of taking office.   These people really are the kooks here with no critical thinking skills at all.  The average person would find it nearly impossible to find anyone willing to bump off their spouse and more likely going to find himself involved in a sting trying to hire an undercover cop -but Bush that pure evil GENIUS knew just where to look and EASILY had NO problem finding dozens and dozens of people willing to slaughter thousands of innocent fellow Americans!  Dozens and dozens of them -yet not a single one to ever utter even a PEEP about what would be the biggest government run conspiracy in our history.  Not even ONE person who regrets the mass murder, not one coming forward saying he was manipulated but now realizes the scope and enormity of the huge evil Bush got him to do.  These are people who not only want to believe the worst about Bush but ALL Republicans -its easier to pretend they are ALL so EVIL that finding people willing to slaughter innocent people by thousands is just no problem for them, isn't it?  If you can convince yourself that they are all motivated by EVIL, then whatever their political positions are would automatically be evil too, right?  And no need whatsoever to even give ANY of them serious consideration and never, EVER give even one of them the benefit of the doubt -while of course insisting even the blatant criminals in the Democrat Party be given standing ovations!  e.g. DEMOCRAT Rep. William Jefferson, entering the House of Representatives after being charged with four counts of bribery, three counts of money laundering, three counts of wire fraud and one count of racketeering -was given a fucking STANDING OVATION by House Democrats!  (We all know how Democrats would react if Republicans responded to one of their own in that way after being charged with those crimes -they typically cut that person loose -absolutely no one does double standards better than the left which have the lowest possible for their own while demanding standards they don't even pretend to hold themselves for everyone else.)

Joe Smith can't find a hit man to bump off his spouse even with months and months of trying -but NO problem for that evil Machiavellian GENIUS Bush to find dozens and maybe even HUNDREDS of people willing to commit the MASS MURDER of their unarmed fellow citizens and cover it up.  Yet this evil genius was just too fucking stupid to plant WMD even though people would have believed it even a couple of years later!  WTF!   ROFL  

What I think is truly the most hilarious part of all this is THESE are often the VERY same people who think the people who want to know why Obama chose to make a big deal out of this and refuse to release his birth certificate for YEARS, something no other candidate has ever refused to do when asked -are actually the real kooks here.  Uh huh, sure.  ROFLMAO!  You want to guess which one I find easier to believe given the fact Obama actually did something to provoke the doubt in the first place?

I have no doubt Obama believed timing the release to now, YEARS later instead of when he was first asked for it would work to embarrass his political enemies the most.  He could see Trump was being taken more seriously by some people and thought releasing it NOW would embarrass and damage Donald Trump -but his reaction taking credit for getting Obama to finally do what others had spent years trying to get him to do - was probably the last thing Obama expected! 

* Let's not forget reality here -THE very first people to demand his birth certificate were other DEMOCRATS!   Bill and Hillary Clinton were the first "birthers"! *


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the document is a kenyan document? obama sr. did not supply the information for the COLB, obama's mother did. she signed for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop read your coment again It doesn't matter what kenyans were taught to identify thyem self as in America 1961. Now if you are saying the document was produced in Kenya Then you have anargument. So was it? If it was then African is a race who am I to tell a kenyan how to identify himself on his countries offical paper work. But if it's an American document sorry failed.
Click to expand...


The doc was produced in the U.S., and filled out by a Kenyan using his life experience as a Kenyan.  Why are you going on about the doc being produced in Kenya?


----------



## L.K.Eder

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only those who have something to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't they all...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who has blantly hide their past from the public like obama has?
Click to expand...


how is babby formed?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post the link but it has been posted in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.
> 
> It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list German as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​
> Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.
Click to expand...


Yes - the fact that Hawaii accepted it.

And it's not an American government document, it's a state document.


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


National Review - a conservative organization started by William F. Buckly, weighs in on the conspiracy.


PDF Layers in Obama&#8217;s Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


National Review - a conservative organization started by William F. Buckly, weighs in on the conspiracy.


PDF Layers in Obama&#8217;s Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nber.org/vital-statistics/historical/nat61_1.CV.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link.  The reference was to page 231.
> 
> It does NOT list Korean as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list German as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list Portuguese as a race identifier.
> 
> It does NOT list English as a race identifier.​
> Which were race identifiers from a document YOU supplied to the various discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes - the fact that Hawaii accepted it.
> 
> And it's not an American government document, it's a state document.
Click to expand...


Do you Have an original document that is from 1961 that has not been revised? I understand you have a hard time understanding that the state government is still an American government. I said state or federal. keep trying one day it might sink in your pea brian.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How successful has Trump really been?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Obama has yet to lose an election....so much for being unsuccessful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will change next year.  There is no way he can be re-elected with an economy like this and lying to the American people by starting a war with a country that no threat.  Not to mention Gitmo and a load of other crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starting a war with a country that is no threat? Gitmo? Tanked economy? Hate to break it to you bub but Bush was ousted over two years ago. We have somebody of substance in the WH now....
Click to expand...


Libya? is Gitmo closed? The economy is worse now than it was then. Who the fuck is we you are talking about? You aren't part of the we.


----------



## Liability

Dr Grump said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? How successful has Trump really been?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Obama has yet to lose an election....so much for being unsuccessful.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will change next year.  There is no way he can be re-elected with an economy like this and lying to the American people by starting a war with a country that no threat.  Not to mention Gitmo and a load of other crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starting a war with a country that is no threat? Gitmo? Tanked economy? Hate to break it to you bub but Bush was ousted over two years ago. We have somebody of substance in the WH now....
Click to expand...


Quack Chump:

Yours was one of the funniest posts in this thread so far.

(A) President Bush was not "ousted."   His second term ended and his elected successor then assumed the role.  He _would_ have qualified as being "ousted" if he had not gotten re-elected or if he had been impeached and convicted during his second term.  I realize you are an utterly hopeless partisan hack, but that was a ridiculous comment even by your abysmal "standards."   Funny shit, nonetheless.  

(B)  There is *nobody* "of substance in the WH" at this point.  President Bush is not there anymore.  Instead, we ended up with the comical empty suit you *Obamessiah Disciples* worship.  But objectively, he hasn't accomplished diddly fucking dog other than the horrendously ill-considered Obamacare plan (which IS going to get dismantled once the liberal Democrats in Congress get ousted in sufficient numbers to permit our Government to start returning to some level of maturity and reality).

Your post was a hoot.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ask again do you have proof other than the fraud that has been present that AFRICAN was a racial identifier on American government documents 1961? Original documents not revised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - the fact that Hawaii accepted it.
> 
> And it's not an American government document, it's a state document.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you Have an original document that is from 1961 that has not been revised? I understand you have a hard time understanding that the state government is still an American government. I said state or federal. keep trying one day it might sink in your pea brian.
Click to expand...



Let try again, have you found official government race identifiers for the following from documents that you have presented as original:

That lists Korean as a race identifier, and

That lists German as a race identifier, and

That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and

That lists English as a race identifier?​


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - the fact that Hawaii accepted it.
> 
> And it's not an American government document, it's a state document.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you Have an original document that is from 1961 that has not been revised? I understand you have a hard time understanding that the state government is still an American government. I said state or federal. keep trying one day it might sink in your pea brian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let try again, have you found official government race identifiers for the following from documents that you have presented as original:
> 
> That lists Korean as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists German as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists English as a race identifier?​
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?


----------



## Ravi

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> National Review - a conservative organization started by William F. Buckly, weighs in on the conspiracy.
> 
> 
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> 
> 
> >>>>


That guy is obviously on Obama's payroll.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

(It's so hard to tell, anymore...)​


> *April 28, 2011*​
> "*Republican leaders on Thursday slammed President Obamas release of his detailed birth certificate as a distraction from the nations real concerns and attempted to point the finger at him for bringing heightened media attention to it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were borrowing four and half billion dollars a day and this president is more worried about birth certificates, Oprah Winfrey and fundraisers at the Waldorf Astoria, Republican National Committee Chairman Reince Preibus said on CNN Newsroom, referring to Obamas decision to release his long-form birth certificate before flying to Chicago for an interview with Winfrey and later to New York for a fundraiser. Its maddening and I just wish the president would engage in the real issues that are affecting America.
> 
> *GOP Pivots On birther Questions*​


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the document a computer generated document.
> Why is his COLB number out of sequence with two twins who were born a day after he was. and Filled 4 daysbefore the twins COLB?
> Why is the local Registrar differnt on obama's COLB then the one on the twins COLB
> Why did his mother write her name the way she did in the perent signature box.
> All I can think of right now, but I know I have more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of birth has nothing to do with the sequence of COLB #s.
> Some doctors and hospitals get the data to Dept. of Health sooner than others.
> You believe there is only one registrar?
> 
> Your problem is you believe everything you are told. Serious problem there dude.
> Believe me, I am no Obama fan but I deal with birth records monthly in my work.
> This document is valid and certified.
> Sorry about that. If it wasn't 3 years ago Hillary and her $200,000.00 bounty would have found it. As it was she paid over 200K for investigators to try to prove it was a fake.
> Believe me. I know. One of her team is someone I know very well. There were 4 of them.
> 1 former FBI agent and the rest career law enforcement before they retired to do gator work.
> Just another day at the office but the facts are the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of birth has nothing to do with the sequence of COLB #s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False the birth order sequence is  according to the time of birth. Since he was born first he number should come before their's
> 
> Yes in 1961 with the population the size of Hawaii one local registrar would have been enough. less than 600,000 for the whole island chain.
Click to expand...


Gadawg73 I don't rcall you responding to this comment.


----------



## Gadawg73

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date of birth has nothing to do with the sequence of COLB #s.
> Some doctors and hospitals get the data to Dept. of Health sooner than others.
> You believe there is only one registrar?
> 
> Your problem is you believe everything you are told. Serious problem there dude.
> Believe me, I am no Obama fan but I deal with birth records monthly in my work.
> This document is valid and certified.
> Sorry about that. If it wasn't 3 years ago Hillary and her $200,000.00 bounty would have found it. As it was she paid over 200K for investigators to try to prove it was a fake.
> Believe me. I know. One of her team is someone I know very well. There were 4 of them.
> 1 former FBI agent and the rest career law enforcement before they retired to do gator work.
> Just another day at the office but the facts are the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date of birth has nothing to do with the sequence of COLB #s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> False the birth order sequence is  according to the time of birth. Since he was born first he number should come before their's
> 
> Yes in 1961 with the population the size of Hawaii one local registrar would have been enough. less than 600,000 for the whole island chain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 I don't rcall you responding to this comment.
Click to expand...


No it isn't. That is BS.
There are more than ONE hospital that had live births in Hawaii at that time and more than ONE doctor that sent the info over.
They issue them when they get them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Gadawg73 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> False the birth order sequence is  according to the time of birth. Since he was born first he number should come before their's
> 
> Yes in 1961 with the population the size of Hawaii one local registrar would have been enough. less than 600,000 for the whole island chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 I don't rcall you responding to this comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it isn't. That is BS.
> There are more than ONE hospital that had live births in Hawaii at that time and more than ONE doctor that sent the info over.
> They issue them when they get them.
Click to expand...


They issue them when they get them? Do you really want to go with that as your final answer?
  ok obama's was recieved on the 8th of aug 4 days before the twins. The birth numbers are issued at the time of birth. Why do you think they keep track of the time.


----------



## Claudette

Oh Brother.


----------



## washamericom

Claudette said:


> Oh Brother.



can you spare a dime ??


----------



## Zoom-boing

Claudette said:


> Oh Brother.


----------



## Vanquish

PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.

here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!

It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.


----------



## Vanquish

PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.

here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!

It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.


----------



## iggy pop

Claudette said:


> Oh Brother.


 Where art though


----------



## Ravi

Vanquish said:


> PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.
> 
> here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!
> 
> It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.


Conservatives are so paranoid that they are afraid of youtube?


----------



## R.D.

Vanquish said:


> PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.
> 
> here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!
> 
> It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.


Umm, she has

* Ann Coulter tells Geraldo that Birther movement "just a few cranks out there" July 26 2009*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vanquish said:


> PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.
> 
> here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!
> 
> It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.



If anyone is trying to pivot on the birth certificate question is the defenders of the fraudulent document.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.
> 
> here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!
> 
> It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives are so paranoid that they are afraid of youtube?
Click to expand...


Realy?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.

WTF !!


----------



## geauxtohell

Vanquish said:


> PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.
> 
> here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!
> 
> It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.



In fairness to Coulter, a person I loath, she has been against this all along.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!


This was already debunked by WW.



WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> National Review - a conservative organization started by William F. Buckly, weighs in on the conspiracy.
> 
> 
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> 
> 
> >>>>



More willful ignorance on your part.


----------



## 007

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!



The ONLY people that will deny this latest THING obama released as his long form birth is a FAKE, are people that are ready, willing and able to LIE TO THEMSELVES.

The thing is about as PATHETIC of a FORGERY as one can get. Like they say, it's as though obama WANTS you to know it's a fake. But no matter what the reason he released this cheap forgery, the fact of the matter is... IT'S FAKE! It's even worse than the first thing he released.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people that will deny this latest THING obama released as his long form birth is a FAKE, are people that are ready, willing and able to LIE TO THEMSELVES.
> 
> The thing is about as PATHETIC of a FORGERY as one can get. Like they say, it's as though obama WANTS you to know it's a fake. But no matter what the reason he released this cheap forgery, the fact of the matter is... IT'S FAKE! It's even worse than the first thing he released.
Click to expand...


Wow.  Pole refuses to accept the long form COLB too.  That's just shocking.  

Has Army Retard weighed in yet?  I mean, I am just three board members away from having a five-of-a-kind-deuces hand here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!
> 
> 
> 
> This was already debunked by WW.
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> National Review - a conservative organization started by William F. Buckly, weighs in on the conspiracy.
> 
> 
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More willful ignorance on your part.
Click to expand...

ww has a hard time finding that document he has been in search of for Racial identifer African 1961 America. both of you are full of shit.  Layering of a docuemnt is not an orignal document sorry both of you fail.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Pale Rider said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people that will deny this latest THING obama released as his long form birth is a FAKE, are people that are ready, willing and able to LIE TO THEMSELVES.
> 
> The thing is about as PATHETIC of a FORGERY as one can get. Like they say, it's as though obama WANTS you to know it's a fake. But no matter what the reason he released this cheap forgery, the fact of the matter is... IT'S FAKE! It's even worse than the first thing he released.
Click to expand...


I agree


----------



## washamericom

i just called the white house 202-456-1414 to ask if they were going to release a statement to refute this adobe layer business, i was told that "we can't release any information on the president's birth certificate".


----------



## geauxtohell

CRStar said:


> If you listen to the song "Beds are burning" By Midnight oil, I think it could be dedicated to the Obumba administration.
> 
> Out where the river broke
> The blood wood and the desert oak
> Holden wrecks and boiling diesels
> Steam in forty five degrees
> 
> The time has come
> To say fair's fair
> To pay the rent
> To pay our share
> 
> The time has come
> A fact's a fact
> It belongs to them
> Let's give it back
> 
> How can we dance when our earth is turning
> How do we sleep while our beds are burning
> How can we dance when our earth is turning
> How do we sleep while our beds are burning



You are right.  There are a lot of parallels between the exploitation of the Aboriginal people by the Aussies and the Obama Administration.

Fuck, some of you people are stupid.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

washamericom said:


> i just called the white house 202-456-1414 to ask if they were going to release a statement to refute this adobe layer business, i was told that "we can't release any information on the president's birth certificate".



figures


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people that will deny this latest THING obama released as his long form birth is a FAKE, are people that are ready, willing and able to LIE TO THEMSELVES.
> 
> The thing is about as PATHETIC of a FORGERY as one can get. Like they say, it's as though obama WANTS you to know it's a fake. But no matter what the reason he released this cheap forgery, the fact of the matter is... IT'S FAKE! It's even worse than the first thing he released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree
Click to expand...


Shocking.

Like the natural phenomenon of flies swarming to shit.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just called the white house 202-456-1414 to ask if they were going to release a statement to refute this adobe layer business, i was told that "we can't release any information on the president's birth certificate".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures
Click to expand...


Remember when you asked us:

"Why won't Obama release his birth certificate?"

And we responded with:

"Because it won't matter, you won't accept it anyways."

Thanks for being you!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people that will deny this latest THING obama released as his long form birth is a FAKE, are people that are ready, willing and able to LIE TO THEMSELVES.
> 
> The thing is about as PATHETIC of a FORGERY as one can get. Like they say, it's as though obama WANTS you to know it's a fake. But no matter what the reason he released this cheap forgery, the fact of the matter is... IT'S FAKE! It's even worse than the first thing he released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shocking.
> 
> Like the natural phenomenon of flies swarming to shit.
Click to expand...


then you should always keep your mouth shut. It would be such a disaster of biblical proportion


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> I like how it took Trump to get the dopey President to do what was easily within his power and ability all along.
> 
> And assuming (as I do) that the Birth Certificate is a copy of the real deal, which puts to bed the notion that President Obama is not "qualified" in the Constitutional sense to be the President, then the obvious question is why didn't he simply provide it from jump street.
> 
> Stupid schmuck that he is, he wanted to play politics (like many of the libs on this board).  But Trump blew that shit up right in the President's face.  Funny stuff.
> 
> Now let's see how his grades were.  Lots of people can tell you even what John F'n Lurch Kerry got as grades in his less than stellar undergrad days.  And although President Bush's undergrad record was just tad better than John F'n Kerry's record was, LOTS of people can tell you that President Bush was basically just a "C" student.
> 
> Who can validly tell us, based on having seen his transcripts, how President Obama did academically?
> 
> Oh right.  Nobody.



This thread is living proof of why Obama's decision to release his birth certificate was a venture in futility.  

I don't blame him for attempting to ignore a fringe group of bigots.  I am not sure he is well served by dignifying their demands with a response.  

Who cares about his transcript?


----------



## Nosmo King

Never really understood the birthers.  If Obama says he was born in the USA, I take him at his word.  Just like I took Bush at his word when he said he went to college.


----------



## del

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!
> 
> 
> 
> This was already debunked by WW.
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> National Review - a conservative organization started by William F. Buckly, weighs in on the conspiracy.
> 
> 
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More willful ignorance on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ww has a hard time finding that document he has been in search of for Racial identifer African 1961 America. both of you are full of shit.  Layering of a docuemnt is not an orignal document sorry both of you fail.
Click to expand...


yeah, national review is a huge obama supporter.

get a vasectomy


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just called the white house 202-456-1414 to ask if they were going to release a statement to refute this adobe layer business, i was told that "we can't release any information on the president's birth certificate".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> figures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember when you asked us:
> 
> "Why won't Obama release his birth certificate?"
> 
> And we responded with:
> 
> "Because it won't matter, you won't accept it anyways."
> 
> Thanks for being you!
Click to expand...


Counterfit money may look real but it's still counterfit, go to a bank with some and see how far you can go with it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

del said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was already debunked by WW.
> 
> 
> 
> More willful ignorance on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> ww has a hard time finding that document he has been in search of for Racial identifer African 1961 America. both of you are full of shit.  Layering of a docuemnt is not an orignal document sorry both of you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, national review is a huge obama supporter.
> 
> get a vasectomy
Click to expand...


Shouldn't the certified copy be single layer and not matipile layer?


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> then you should always keep your mouth shut. It would be such a disaster of biblical proportion



It's funny to watch you all angry and defensive.

You never had a leg to stand on in regards to this issue and now you are beyond flopping on the ground doing your best Monty Python Black Knight impression.  

As I said:  remember when we said it would be pointless for Obama to release his birth certificate because you would refuse to believe it anyways?  

And here we are.


----------



## 007

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ONLY people that will deny this latest THING obama released as his long form birth is a FAKE, are people that are ready, willing and able to LIE TO THEMSELVES.
> 
> The thing is about as PATHETIC of a FORGERY as one can get. Like they say, it's as though obama WANTS you to know it's a fake. But no matter what the reason he released this cheap forgery, the fact of the matter is... IT'S FAKE! It's even worse than the first thing he released.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow.  Pole refuses to accept the long form COLB too.  That's just shocking.
> 
> Has Army Retard weighed in yet?  I mean, I am just three board members away from having a five-of-a-kind-deuces hand here.
Click to expand...


Wow... ballslaptohell is willing to lie to himself. That's just shocking.

There's more to come dough head. All obama did was make this issue grow, MORE, with such a pathetic attempt at forgery. It isn't over. Not by a long shot. The document number is out of order, signatures are wrong, etc, etc. This whole charade will get the lid blown off soon. Intelligent people don't appreciate this game obama is playing, and they will take him down.


----------



## del

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when you asked us:
> 
> "Why won't Obama release his birth certificate?"
> 
> And we responded with:
> 
> "Because it won't matter, you won't accept it anyways."
> 
> Thanks for being you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Counterfit money may look real but it's still counterfit, go to a bank with some and see how far you can go with it.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bK-Dqj4fHmM&feature=related]YouTube - Classic Movie Line #4[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when you asked us:
> 
> "Why won't Obama release his birth certificate?"
> 
> And we responded with:
> 
> "Because it won't matter, you won't accept it anyways."
> 
> Thanks for being you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Counterfit money may look real but it's still counterfit, go to a bank with some and see how far you can go with it.
Click to expand...


You missed the point.  

It doesn't matter what Obama does or releases, you will always find a way to deny it.  Your mind was made up on this issue long ago.


----------



## Nosmo King

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then you should always keep your mouth shut. It would be such a disaster of biblical proportion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to watch you all angry and defensive.
> 
> You never had a leg to stand on in regards to this issue and now you are beyond flopping on the ground doing your best Monty Python Black Knight impression.
> 
> As I said:  remember when we said it would be pointless for Obama to release his birth certificate because you would refuse to believe it anyways?
> 
> And here we are.
Click to expand...

Anything to discredit and de-legitimize the president.  trump wants to see Obama's college grades, racist idiots are refusing to believe a Black man occupies the White House and are pouting about the release of the birth certificate this week.

What the Klansman wannabes and Trump don't seem to understand is the rest of Thinking America (Conservative and Liberal alike) now see them as fringe kooks with no credibility.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> Wow... ballslaptohell is willing to lie to himself. That's just shocking.
> 
> There's more to come dough head. All obama did was make this issue grow, MORE, with such a pathetic attempt at forgery. It isn't over. Not by a long shot. The document number is out of order, signatures are wrong, etc, etc. This whole charade will get the lid blown off soon. Intelligent people don't appreciate this game obama is playing, and they will take him down.



It was over before it even started.  It was over when the State of Hawaii verified Obama's citizenship and, thus, legally satisfied the requirement he had to met to run.

You dumbfucks are just too dense to realize it.  The more you persist in this matter, the more you guys look like what you really are:  bigoted assholes.  Intelligent people have never been in your camp.  The best you could do is a moron like Orly Taitz.


----------



## geauxtohell

Nosmo King said:


> Anything to discredit and de-legitimize the president.  trump wants to see Obama's college grades, racist idiots are refusing to believe a Black man occupies the White House and are pouting about the release of the birth certificate this week.
> 
> What the Klansman wannabes and Trump don't seem to understand is the rest of Thinking America (Conservative and Liberal alike) now see them as fringe kooks with no credibility.



I think most of thinking America, to include conservatives, saw them as that to begin with.  Though the poll numbers that about 1/3 of the GOP didn't believe Obama was born here were a little bit scary.  

Eventually, this is going to blow up.  The GOP/Conservative movement should try to distance themselves as far from this hand grenade as possible.  

That is, unless they want to be permanently affixed to people like Pole Smoker, Army Retard, and RebelBoi.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!
> 
> 
> 
> This was already debunked by WW.
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> National Review - a conservative organization started by William F. Buckly, weighs in on the conspiracy.
> 
> 
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More willful ignorance on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ww has a hard time finding that document he has been in search of for Racial identifer African 1961 America. both of you are full of shit.  Layering of a docuemnt is not an orignal document sorry both of you fail.
Click to expand...

You didn't even read the link, did you? Nothing will interrupt your birfer confirmation bias.


----------



## geauxtohell

This article nails the Birther cognitive dissonance.  



> Why Didn&#8217;t Obama Release This Long Form Birth Certificate  Before?
> 
> Here&#8217;s the very best reason &#8211; feed people with settled views additional information and they will simply weave it into their existing construction of reality and demand further proof to support their beliefs in the guise of asking the rest of us to prove they&#8217;re wrong.
> 
> That&#8217;s precisely what happened yesterday in the &#8220;birther&#8221; camp. Here are just a few of their responses to Obama&#8217;s release of the long form.
> 
> * If the original document was in a bound volume (as reflected by the curvature of the left hand side of the certificate) how can the green patterned background of the document&#8217;s safety paper be so seamless?
> * Why, if Obama was born on August 4, 1961, was the &#8220;Date Accepted by Local Reg.&#8221; four days later on August 8, 1961?
> * What is the significance of the smudges in the box containing the name of the reported attendant?
> * David A. Sinclair, the M.D. who purportedly signed the document, died nearly eight years ago at age 81. So he is conveniently unavailable to answer questions about Obama&#8217;s reported birth.
> * In the &#8220;This Birth&#8221; box there are two mysterious Xs above &#8220;Twin&#8221; and &#8220;Triplet.&#8221; Is there a sibling or two unaccounted for?
> * What is the significance of the mysterious numbers, seen vertically, on the document&#8217;s right side?
> * The &#8220;Signature of Local Registrar&#8221; in box 21 may be a desperate attempt at establishing the document&#8217;s Hawaiian authenticity.
> * The certificate says &#8220;African&#8221; for Obama&#8217;s father&#8217;s race when the term used in the 1960&#8217;s was &#8220;Negro.&#8221; (we&#8217;ll explore the racial context in which this controversy is nested below)
> * When the White House PDF file is opened in Adobe Illustrator you can find layers that point to tampering.
> * The Democrats want Obama&#8217;s foreign birth to become an excuse to replace him with Hillary Clinton as their 2012 candidate because they&#8217;ve decided he cannot be re-elected.
> * The quality of the document and letters appear extremely clear, though experts suggest the letters would have bled into the paper a lot more over the past 50 years.
> * Why does Obama spend so much time and money on the Birth Certificate issue if he doesn&#8217;t have something to hide?
> * It&#8217;s green &#8211; which is not the color of my birth certificate or the color of any of my friends&#8217; birth certificates, all of which are black with white lettering (this from older Americans whose certificates were obtained before the time copy machines could make &#8220;positive&#8221; rather than &#8220;negative&#8221; copies)
> * It doesn&#8217;t matter where Obama was born, his father&#8217;s nationality makes him a dual citizen and thus ineligible for office
> * It doesn&#8217;t matter where Obama was born, his mother&#8217;s residence overseas after Obama&#8217;s birth disqualifies him from being considered a naturally born citizen
> * It doesn&#8217;t matter where Obama was born, his adoption by Sotero and his residence in Indonesia as a child disqualifies him from office
> * It doesn&#8217;t matter where Obama was born, his school records, if released, would prove his ineligibility for office



More wisdom at the original source:
Birther Conspiracy Theories, Obama&#8217;s &#8220;Foreign&#8221; Origins and Racism in America - She Negotiates - And changes everything... - Forbes


----------



## digger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQ3WNATtvek]YouTube - 04.27.2011. Orly Taitz interview with MSNBC Lawrence O&#39;Donnell.[/ame]

Oh man, I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pale Rider said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> It clearly has been doctored all to hell. It's more a computer generated concoction than a simple scan of something. It's more a fake than the first piss poor forgery he produced. This guy is pissing in the face of ALL Americans with this pathetic garbage. Some people are loving his golden shower as he pisses in their face, and some are outraged. Once and for all there should be a congressional investigation into this so that people stop lying, forging, and pissing in faces. This issue should be put to rest, instead of obama just passing off this total crap expecting people to buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, and where did you say you got your degree in document verification again?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you didn't.
> 
> Funny how you just know it's "clearly" a fake though, isn't it?
> 
> Funny how you, some random internet ranter, seems to know better than the State of Hawaii.
> 
> Yep, "clearly", you're right, and it's a "fake".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing "funny" about it. *I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI.* If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.
> 
> Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.
> 
> » Video: Proof Obama Birth Certificate a Fraud Alex Jones&#039; Infowars: There&#039;s a war on for your mind!
Click to expand...



If he was an expert, he would tell you that the text is just _pictures_ of text, not actual editable copy.  There is nothing to edit in the document, layers or no.


----------



## del

digger said:


> YouTube - 04.27.2011. Orly Taitz interview with MSNBC Lawrence O'Donnell.
> 
> Oh man, I couldn't stop laughing.



it's hard to appear to be a bigger tool than orly taitz, but o'donnell pulls it off with room to spare.

what a putz


----------



## washamericom

cnn just picked up the story 23 minutes ago, it's only in the I report division.

Obama's Birth Certificate so Fake it's a Joke - CNN iReport

from what i can tell the first major to acknowledge layering, this may break today, maybe not.


----------



## del

washamericom said:


> cnn just picked up the story 23 minutes ago, it's only in the I report division.
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate so Fake it's a Joke - CNN iReport
> 
> from what i can tell the first major to acknowledge layering, this may break today, maybe not.



   

some dope from the shallow end of the gene pool posts this and it's *breaking news*?

come up for air


----------



## yota5

My question remains.  Why did Obama, resist Hillary Clinton's request to provide the documentation of his birth.  This was a valid request since the law states that only US born citizens can hold the office of President.  Obama, stonewalled for 3 years over an allegation he could've laid to rest in seconds.  Why?  Something still stinks in this scenario.

I saw the Bush/ Regan, debt link.  The updated figure is 14.3 trillion dollars.  Obama added 12 trillion to the debt in just 2 years.  Go Barack, go!  Obama, is on track to bankrupt this country.  

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was already debunked by WW.
> 
> 
> 
> More willful ignorance on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> ww has a hard time finding that document he has been in search of for Racial identifer African 1961 America. both of you are full of shit.  Layering of a docuemnt is not an orignal document sorry both of you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You didn't even read the link, did you? Nothing will interrupt your birfer confirmation bias.
Click to expand...


What the video is showing, is information was added to the document it was not done all at once. the date stanp showed one layer and the registrar stamp showed another layer. Wouldn't the registrar stamp and thedate stamp be on the same layer?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> then you should always keep your mouth shut. It would be such a disaster of biblical proportion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny to watch you all angry and defensive.
> 
> You never had a leg to stand on in regards to this issue and now you are beyond flopping on the ground doing your best Monty Python Black Knight impression.
> 
> As I said:  remember when we said it would be pointless for Obama to release his birth certificate because you would refuse to believe it anyways?
> 
> And here we are.
Click to expand...


You sound a lot more angry



> Shocking.
> 
> Like the natural phenomenon of flies swarming to shit.


----------



## washamericom

does anyone know if there is a whitehouse briefing today ? was there one yesterday ??


----------



## Synthaholic

Vast LWC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "funny" about it. I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI. If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.
> 
> Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.
> 
> » Video: Proof Obama Birth Certificate a Fraud Alex Jones&#039; Infowars: There&#039;s a war on for your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, I also have Adobe Illustrator.  In fact, it's open on the computer right in front of me, with Obama's birth certificate.  And that guy doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.
> 
> But, just for the sake of argument, tell me, what degree does the random internet jackass who made that video have in document verification?  And why in God's name would I pay attention to some random video blogger on YouTube, as opposed to the State of Hawaii and the president of the United States?
> 
> Hey, I can make a video on you tube too!  I'll show you how the Constitution is actually a forgery, how Elvis is alive and well on Jupiter, how the Moon Landing is a fake, and how 9/11 was actually an inside job that was planned and carried out by, oh I don't know, let's say, Ethel Merman.
Click to expand...

The face of al Qaeda!!!!


----------



## washamericom

del said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> cnn just picked up the story 23 minutes ago, it's only in the I report division.
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate so Fake it's a Joke - CNN iReport
> 
> from what i can tell the first major to acknowledge layering, this may break today, maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some dope from the shallow end of the gene pool posts this and it's *breaking news*?
> 
> come up for air
Click to expand...


it's not meant to be breaking news. i'm just having a little fun...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Vast LWC said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "funny" about it. I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI. If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.
> 
> Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.
> 
> » Video: Proof Obama Birth Certificate a Fraud Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, I also have Adobe Illustrator.  In fact, it's open on the computer right in front of me, with Obama's birth certificate.  And that guy doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.
> 
> But, just for the sake of argument, tell me, what degree does the random internet jackass who made that video have in document verification?  And why in God's name would I pay attention to some random video blogger on YouTube, as opposed to the State of Hawaii and the president of the United States?
> 
> Hey, I can make a video on you tube too!  I'll show you how the Constitution is actually a forgery, how Elvis is alive and well on Jupiter, how the Moon Landing is a fake, and how 9/11 was actually an inside job that was planned and carried out by, oh I don't know, let's say, Ethel Merman.
Click to expand...


He's not the only one saying it.


----------



## washamericom

Synthaholic said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "funny" about it. I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI. If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.
> 
> Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.
> 
> » Video: Proof Obama Birth Certificate a Fraud Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, I also have Adobe Illustrator.  In fact, it's open on the computer right in front of me, with Obama's birth certificate.  And that guy doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.
> 
> But, just for the sake of argument, tell me, what degree does the random internet jackass who made that video have in document verification?  And why in God's name would I pay attention to some random video blogger on YouTube, as opposed to the State of Hawaii and the president of the United States?
> 
> Hey, I can make a video on you tube too!  I'll show you how the Constitution is actually a forgery, how Elvis is alive and well on Jupiter, how the Moon Landing is a fake, and how 9/11 was actually an inside job that was planned and carried out by, oh I don't know, let's say, Ethel Merman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The face of al Qaeda!!!!
Click to expand...


it would be helpful if you are a document expert to layer the constitution or declaration, as something to compare it to. LOL since we're into loch ness territory, somebody is causing a viral response on the internet. a real rash of layering videos, fill us in?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hillary's camp dropped the issue as soon as he produced the only one of the two forms which is legal and valid in all 50 states.
> 
> Why didn't the wingnut fringe?  Was it racism?  If not, then give me an intelligent, logical reason why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did she? I guess Phil burg acted on his own. You don't suppose the job offer had anything to do with it? That mysterious three hour visit by obama at Clintons house after he won the election wouldn't have had anything to do with it now would it?
Click to expand...

My god, you're a stupid fuck.


----------



## washamericom

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Hillary's camp dropped the issue as soon as he produced the only one of the two forms which is legal and valid in all 50 states.
> 
> Why didn't the wingnut fringe?  Was it racism?  If not, then give me an intelligent, logical reason why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she? I guess Phil burg acted on his own. You don't suppose the job offer had anything to do with it? That mysterious three hour visit by obama at Clintons house after he won the election wouldn't have had anything to do with it now would it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My god, you're a stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


i've been getting that... this layering thing is an mit quality goof, i just want to hear about the layering rumor, if you hear anything, please let me know, i love a good caper. mostly i've been called a racist, but _stupid fuck_ is pretty clever too. thanks alcoholic !!


----------



## washamericom

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing "funny" about it. I have Adobe Illustrator, and my son has a degree in Graphic Design. He too is very prolific with the use of AI. If you had watched the video instead of having your tongue buried up obama's ass, you'd see that the forgery he's now passing off is a pathetic computer generated concoction that any school kid using AI could have done.
> 
> Now get a clue. It's not pretty watching you morons talk like complete mental retards.
> 
> » Video: Proof Obama Birth Certificate a Fraud Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, I also have Adobe Illustrator.  In fact, it's open on the computer right in front of me, with Obama's birth certificate.  And that guy doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.
> But, just for the sake of argument, tell me, what degree does the random internet jackass who made that video have in document verification?  And why in God's name would I pay attention to some random video blogger on YouTube, as opposed to the State of Hawaii and the president of the United States?
> 
> Hey, I can make a video on you tube too!  I'll show you how the Constitution is actually a forgery, how Elvis is alive and well on Jupiter, how the Moon Landing is a fake, and how 9/11 was actually an inside job that was planned and carried out by, oh I don't know, let's say, Ethel Merman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not the only one saying it.
Click to expand...



so you weren't able to get the layering effect ?    elvis... LOL


----------



## bigrebnc1775

washamericom said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, I also have Adobe Illustrator.  In fact, it's open on the computer right in front of me, with Obama's birth certificate.  And that guy doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.
> But, just for the sake of argument, tell me, what degree does the random internet jackass who made that video have in document verification?  And why in God's name would I pay attention to some random video blogger on YouTube, as opposed to the State of Hawaii and the president of the United States?
> 
> Hey, I can make a video on you tube too!  I'll show you how the Constitution is actually a forgery, how Elvis is alive and well on Jupiter, how the Moon Landing is a fake, and how 9/11 was actually an inside job that was planned and carried out by, oh I don't know, let's say, Ethel Merman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one saying it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> so you weren't able to get the layering effect ?    elvis... LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## washamericom

digger said:


> YouTube - 04.27.2011. Orly Taitz interview with MSNBC Lawrence O'Donnell.
> 
> Oh man, I couldn't stop laughing.



i never ever ever ever thought anyone could top olberman... right guy for the job, pretty good interviewer too !


----------



## Ravi

Anyone else see this? It was forwarded to me this morning and looks like an admission of some kind by someone with the same initials as Obama's mother.


----------



## Synthaholic

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it took Trump to get the dopey President to do what was easily within his power and ability all along.
> 
> And assuming (as I do) that the Birth Certificate is a copy of the real deal, which puts to bed the notion that President Obama is not "qualified" in the Constitutional sense to be the President, then the obvious question is why didn't he simply provide it from jump street.
> 
> Stupid schmuck that he is, he wanted to play politics (like many of the libs on this board).  But Trump blew that shit up right in the President's face.  Funny stuff.
> 
> Now let's see how his grades were.  Lots of people can tell you even what John F'n Lurch Kerry got as grades in his less than stellar undergrad days.  And although President Bush's undergrad record was just tad better than John F'n Kerry's record was, LOTS of people can tell you that President Bush was basically just a "C" student.
> 
> Who can validly tell us, based on having seen his transcripts, how President Obama did academically?
> 
> Oh right.  Nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the terminally fucking stupid:
> 
> The valid, legal BC has been out there for over two years.
> 
> As a lawyer, I know damn well that you know what Prima Facie evidence means, which is written at the bottom of his valid, legal BC.
> 
> You also know, or should know, that he couldn't get a passport with that long form BC, but he can with the valid, legal, COLB - it has a raised seal.
> 
> The valid, legal COLB is recognized as such by every state in the country, and probably every country that we have relations with.  The long form is not.
> 
> Arizona, which just tried to pass that wingnut birther law, only recognizes the valid, legal COLB that they issue, with their raised seal, for any official use.
> 
> And why the fuck should he show his grades?  Are grades a Constitutional requirement for the presidency?
> 
> You racist birthers have been bitch-slapped and marginalized.  Now shut the fuck up, asshole.
Click to expand...



*bump* for Liability.

Where did that fat fuck disappear to?


----------



## washamericom

Synthaholic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it took Trump to get the dopey President to do what was easily within his power and ability all along.
> 
> And assuming (as I do) that the Birth Certificate is a copy of the real deal, which puts to bed the notion that President Obama is not "qualified" in the Constitutional sense to be the President, then the obvious question is why didn't he simply provide it from jump street.
> 
> Stupid schmuck that he is, he wanted to play politics (like many of the libs on this board).  But Trump blew that shit up right in the President's face.  Funny stuff.
> 
> Now let's see how his grades were.  Lots of people can tell you even what John F'n Lurch Kerry got as grades in his less than stellar undergrad days.  And although President Bush's undergrad record was just tad better than John F'n Kerry's record was, LOTS of people can tell you that President Bush was basically just a "C" student.
> 
> Who can validly tell us, based on having seen his transcripts, how President Obama did academically?
> 
> Oh right.  Nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the terminally fucking stupid:
> 
> The valid, legal BC has been out there for over two years.
> 
> As a lawyer, I know damn well that you know what Prima Facie evidence means, which is written at the bottom of his valid, legal BC.
> 
> You also know, or should know, that he couldn't get a passport with that long form BC, but he can with the valid, legal, COLB - it has a raised seal.
> 
> The valid, legal COLB is recognized as such by every state in the country, and probably every country that we have relations with.  The long form is not.
> 
> Arizona, which just tried to pass that wingnut birther law, only recognizes the valid, legal COLB that they issue, with their raised seal, for any official use.
> 
> And why the fuck should he show his grades?  Are grades a Constitutional requirement for the presidency?
> 
> You racist birthers have been bitch-slapped and marginalized.  Now shut the fuck up, asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *bump* for Liability.
> 
> Where did that fat fuck disappear to?
Click to expand...


who's the lawyer ?? know any document experts ??


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama's Birth Certificate: The "copy" the White House released is not a copy. It is manufactured. This video goes through the proof, and it's much more than the Illustrator "breadcrumbs" that others have found and talked about.
> 
> You've been had America, and the White House was dumb enough to stick proof of it on their own web server.
> 
> YouTube - Obama Birth Certificate Scam? 2011-04-27 Obama.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, you're a stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What obama provided was computer generated.
> The document released yesterday by the White House has been demonstrated to have been electronically compiled -- in other words digitally altered. There are "layers" buried within the code, indicating that it is not a simple copy of a real document.  See this, this, this, and this, for instance.
> American Thinker Blog: Obama's long form COLB may be 'fake but accurate'
Click to expand...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3585126-post1910.html


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god, you're a stupid fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> What obama provided was computer generated.
> The document released yesterday by the White House has been demonstrated to have been electronically compiled -- in other words digitally altered. There are "layers" buried within the code, indicating that it is not a simple copy of a real document.  See this, this, this, and this, for instance.
> American Thinker Blog: Obama's long form COLB may be 'fake but accurate'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3585126-post1910.html
Click to expand...


Why are people trying so hard to defend this? Why can't what obama provided defend itself? Could it be it's a fraudulent document?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Portuguese a Race?
> 
> Is German a Race?
> 
> 
> Those are races listed on documents you have supplied and supported.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hypocritical to get all high and mighty because someone from Kenya puts African while you have been supporting documents which say "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> You have patiently explained this to him at least 5 times, and he refuses to admit that he understands, or he is too stupid to understand, or his racism blinds him.
> 
> Most posters here regard him as an ignorant clown and forum pest, to be mocked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a racist idiot, I know what I am talking about dumbass I have patiently explained this to him and he has been shown how the government dealt with racial identerfier terms in America in 1961
Click to expand...


*Hawaii asks people to self-identify.*

My god, you're a stupid fuck.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What obama provided was computer generated.
> The document released yesterday by the White House has been demonstrated to have been electronically compiled -- in other words digitally altered. There are "layers" buried within the code, indicating that it is not a simple copy of a real document.  See this, this, this, and this, for instance.
> American Thinker Blog: Obama's long form COLB may be 'fake but accurate'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3585126-post1910.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are people trying so hard to defend this? Why can't what obama provided defend itself? Could it be it's a fraudulent document?
Click to expand...

So you cannot tell me why I am wrong?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> we only hate him because he is destroying the country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush already did that by turning a surplus into a massive deficit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong cliton did not have a surplus, but you will believe what you are told and will fight with everything you have to defend it. Now howdo I know this? because your defending a fraudulent document.
Click to expand...


Clinton turned the Reagan deficit into a surplus.

Bush turned the Clinton surplus into a deficit.

Rightwingers are economically incompetent.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you Have an original document that is from 1961 that has not been revised? I understand you have a hard time understanding that the state government is still an American government. I said state or federal. keep trying one day it might sink in your pea brian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let try again, have you found official government race identifiers for the following from documents that you have presented as original:
> 
> That lists Korean as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists German as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists English as a race identifier?​
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?
Click to expand...

See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.


----------



## Synthaholic

Vanquish said:


> PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.
> 
> here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!
> 
> It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.



I refuse to click the link, but my how Coulter has fallen!  

She's trying to climb back to semi-relevance by bashing Princess Diana?  Good luck with that.


----------



## Ravi

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let try again, have you found official government race identifiers for the following from documents that you have presented as original:
> That lists Korean as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists German as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists English as a race identifier?​
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
Click to expand...

That's because it is okay to self-identify as a Brit, Portuguese, Korean, or German. But it isn't okay to self-identify as an African.


----------



## Foxfyre

Synthaholic said:


> Vanquish said:
> 
> 
> 
> PopModal The Conservative Alternative to YouTube - Ann Coulter on O'Reilly: Royal wedding getting lot less attention than that nitwit-hussy Lady Di.
> 
> here's video of Coulter & Crew trying to pivot on the birth certificate question!
> 
> It's so funny to have her try and act like she's been against this all along...so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I refuse to click the link, but my how Coulter has fallen!
> 
> She's trying to climb back to semi-relevance by bashing Princess Diana?  Good luck with that.
Click to expand...


It was one line out of a rather lengthy and pertinent commentary.  I found the line offensive and think it inappropriate, but Ann Coulter has never bought into the royal family hype which is her prerogative.  Otherwise it was a good Coulter interview and should be judged on the whole rather than one line plucked out of it and held up as the whole thing.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because it is okay to self-identify as a Brit, Portuguese, Korean, or German. But it isn't okay to self-identify as an African.
Click to expand...


wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?


----------



## Synthaholic

washamericom said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, for the terminally fucking stupid:
> 
> The valid, legal BC has been out there for over two years.
> 
> As a lawyer, I know damn well that you know what Prima Facie evidence means, which is written at the bottom of his valid, legal BC.
> 
> You also know, or should know, that he couldn't get a passport with that long form BC, but he can with the valid, legal, COLB - it has a raised seal.
> 
> The valid, legal COLB is recognized as such by every state in the country, and probably every country that we have relations with.  The long form is not.
> 
> Arizona, which just tried to pass that wingnut birther law, only recognizes the valid, legal COLB that they issue, with their raised seal, for any official use.
> 
> And why the fuck should he show his grades?  Are grades a Constitutional requirement for the presidency?
> 
> You racist birthers have been bitch-slapped and marginalized.  Now shut the fuck up, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bump* for Liability.
> 
> Where did that fat fuck disappear to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who's the lawyer ?? know any document experts ??
Click to expand...


Liability is an ambulance chaser.

Post #1910.


----------



## Ravi

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it is okay to self-identify as a Brit, Portuguese, Korean, or German. But it isn't okay to self-identify as an African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?
Click to expand...

Or an Asian.

So?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let try again, have you found official government race identifiers for the following from documents that you have presented as original:
> 
> That lists Korean as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists German as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists English as a race identifier?​
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
Click to expand...


Moron I asked him first he has yet too produce what was asked of him move along now.


----------



## washamericom

i like the "fake but accurate theory".


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it is okay to self-identify as a Brit, Portuguese, Korean, or German. But it isn't okay to self-identify as an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or an Asian.
> 
> So?
Click to expand...


African in American 1961 was not a racial identifer. If it was produce some information that has not been revised to prove your argument.


----------



## Spoonman

Ravi said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it is okay to self-identify as a Brit, Portuguese, Korean, or German. But it isn't okay to self-identify as an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or an Asian.
> 
> So?
Click to expand...

yes, or asian.  German would be a specific nationality.  African wouldn't.  That's all i was saying.  Kenyan would have been specific.


----------



## washamericom

http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-correspondence.pdf

LOL


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?
> 
> 
> 
> Or an Asian.
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African in American 1961 was not a racial identifer. If it was produce some information that has not been revised to prove your argument.
Click to expand...

Neither was Korean, Portuguese, yada, yada, yada...but you take the fake BC you drag around that has all those as real.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or an Asian.
> 
> So?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African in American 1961 was not a racial identifer. If it was produce some information that has not been revised to prove your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither was Korean, Portuguese, yada, yada, yada...but you take the fake BC you drag around that has all those as real.
Click to expand...


So you agree obama's BC is a fake? Thanks


----------



## Ravi

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?
> 
> 
> 
> Or an Asian.
> 
> So?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, or asian.  German would be a specific nationality.  African wouldn't.  That's all i was saying.  Kenyan would have been specific.
Click to expand...

Or British since it was a colony at the time. 

I still ask so?

When people ask me my race I say Irish.


----------



## SFC Ollie

All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron I asked him first he has yet too produce what was asked of him move along now.
Click to expand...


"Waaaa - I asked him first!!!!"

Grow up, you big baby, and answer his question.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The context
Ligali, an organisation that describes itself as an African British media monitor and Equality Authority makes this statement on its website:  African British is the name now used to describe the community previously mislabeled as Afro-Caribbean, Black British, UK Black, Coloured, Black other and Black. It embraces all British nationals with antecedents
originating directly from Africa or indirectly via African diasporic communities, such as those in the Caribbean and South America. (Ligali, Ligali | Human Rights, Natural Justice)
This designate has received committed editorial support from the New Nation, a minority ethnic newspaper paper, and variable response from its readers.
A similar renaming process occurred in late 1980s US, when Black interest groups facilitated an ethnic identity switch from Black American to African American. Research on the US renaming suggests that it corresponded to a shift from racial dichotomization to a cultural multiplicity (Philogene, 2001:116) and only became psychologically active when it was actively diffused in the public sphere by public opinion makers, made concrete by a subgroup claiming the name for itself and normalized by the political correctness movement. The transformed group identity was termed an anticipatory representation: it
mediated collective projections of a redefined future (Philogene, 2001: 113).

http://oxpo.politics.ox.ac.uk/projects/state_and_ethnic_definition/aikins_paper.pdf


----------



## Synthaholic

SFC Ollie said:


> All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?


How do you know the nationality of each of those people?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron I asked him first he has yet too produce what was asked of him move along now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Waaaa - I asked him first!!!!"
> 
> Grow up, you big baby, and answer his question.
Click to expand...


WOW.


> See what I mean, World Watcher? You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca refuses to answer your simple question.


Moron much?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the nationality of each of those people?
Click to expand...


Moron your argument is they are african. Do you know the difference between race and nationality?


----------



## Poli_Sigh

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it is okay to self-identify as a Brit, Portuguese, Korean, or German. But it isn't okay to self-identify as an African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?
Click to expand...


Do please share the rationale used to arrive at the above statement - especially in this country.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Poli_Sigh said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it is okay to self-identify as a Brit, Portuguese, Korean, or German. But it isn't okay to self-identify as an African.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do please share the rationale used to arrive at the above statement - especially in this country.
Click to expand...


If African is a race  then European is also a race.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron I asked him first he has yet too produce what was asked of him move along now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Waaaa - I asked him first!!!!"
> 
> Grow up, you big baby, and answer his question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher? You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron much?
Click to expand...


It seems you have asked WW to produce evidence he never claimed to have.  He, on the other hand, has asked you about evidence you have already used to try and make an argument.

As I recall, you have been told multiple times that the reason African could be on Obama's birth records is that the parents fill out the forms and his father may well have self-identified as African rather than black.  You have claimed this is not possible for various reasons.  On the other hand, you have not explained how it is that African could not be on a birth certificate's race box but German, Korean, etc. could be, since they are on evidence you have claimed to be real in this thread.

Are you having trouble understanding?  If Obama's BC cannot be trusted because it lists African as the race of his father, your evidence cannot be trusted because of the listing of various non-racial identifiers in the race column.  If the evidence you use to bolster your arguments cannot be trusted, perhaps your arguments themselves cannot be trusted; perhaps you cannot be trusted.

See how that works?  Do you understand why it would make sense for you to answer the question if you actually are attempting to change anyone's opinion on the matter?  Otherwise it appears your argument about African being on Obama's BC is foolish, since you have shown a supposedly valid BC with non-racial identifiers used for race.  If it is ok on your own evidence, it seems sensible to conclude it is ok on Obama's.

<I'm not sure why I bother to engage here>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Waaaa - I asked him first!!!!"
> 
> Grow up, you big baby, and answer his question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher? You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems you have asked WW to produce evidence he never claimed to have.  He, on the other hand, has asked you about evidence you have already used to try and make an argument.
> 
> As I recall, you have been told multiple times that the reason African could be on Obama's birth records is that the parents fill out the forms and his father may well have self-identified as African rather than black.  You have claimed this is not possible for various reasons.  On the other hand, you have not explained how it is that African could not be on a birth certificate's race box but German, Korean, etc. could be, since they are on evidence you have claimed to be real in this thread.
> 
> Are you having trouble understanding?  If Obama's BC cannot be trusted because it lists African as the race of his father, your evidence cannot be trusted because of the listing of various non-racial identifiers in the race column.  If the evidence you use to bolster your arguments cannot be trusted, perhaps your arguments themselves cannot be trusted; perhaps you cannot be trusted.
> 
> See how that works?  Do you understand why it would make sense for you to answer the question if you actually are attempting to change anyone's opinion on the matter?  Otherwise it appears your argument about African being on Obama's BC is foolish, since you have shown a supposedly valid BC with non-racial identifiers used for race.  If it is ok on your own evidence, it seems sensible to conclude it is ok on Obama's.
> 
> <I'm not sure why I bother to engage here>
Click to expand...




> It seems you have asked WW to produce evidence he never claimed to have.



It was his claim that African was a racial identifer in America 1961 so shut the fuck up.


----------



## Vast LWC

Wow, are you people still arguing about this?

LOL.


----------



## Jack Fate

BO still has some 'splainin' to do.

http://www.americanthinker.com/2011/04/the_obama_lie_that_drove_the_b.html


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Jack Fate said:


> BO still has some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> Think Progress: The south deserved to be destroyed by tornados | RedState



Jack what does that have to do with the topic?


----------



## Jack Fate

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> BO still has some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> Think Progress: The south deserved to be destroyed by tornados | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack what does that have to do with the topic?
Click to expand...


Whoops.  I just changed it.  Got confused.  I'm tokin' and sippin JD.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you Have an original document that is from 1961 that has not been revised? I understand you have a hard time understanding that the state government is still an American government. I said state or federal. keep trying one day it might sink in your pea brian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let try again, have you found official government race identifiers for the following from documents that you have presented as original:
> 
> That lists Korean as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists German as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists English as a race identifier?​
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?
Click to expand...



Yes let'S try it again shall we?  1961 is not my question to you.  Can you supply official race identifers from the time period of the document YOU provided...


That lists Korean as a race identifier, and

That lists German as a race identifier, and

That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and

That lists English as a race identifier?​


Why are you so unwilling to support and substantiate a document that YOU have provided multiple times?


Where are the racial identifiers for Korean, German, English, and Portuguese listed on official state or federal government documents?


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let try again, have you found official government race identifiers for the following from documents that you have presented as original:
> 
> That lists Korean as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists German as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists English as a race identifier?​
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we?  1961 is not my question to you.  Can you supply official race identifers from the time period of the document YOU provided...
> 
> 
> That lists Korean as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists German as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists Portuguese as a race identifier, and
> 
> That lists English as a race identifier?​
> 
> 
> Why are you so unwilling to support and substantiate a document that YOU have provided multiple times?
> 
> 
> Where are the racial identifiers for Korean, German, English, and Portuguese listed on official state or federal government documents?
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Here's the rule you do not answer a question with a question I have asked you for almost 30 pages and all you do is repeat the same shitSo I will ask you again

 Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is this document a fraud in this video you will be shown how it was done.
> 
> WTF !!
> 
> 
> 
> This was already debunked by WW.
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> National Review - a conservative organization started by William F. Buckly, weighs in on the conspiracy.
> 
> 
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More willful ignorance on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ww has a hard time finding that document he has been in search of for Racial identifer African 1961 America. both of you are full of shit.  Layering of a docuemnt is not an orignal document sorry both of you fail.
Click to expand...



Hate to tell you this, I'm not trying to find a document of racial identifiers from 1961 until you show me racial identifiers for the document YOU posted (multiple times) showing Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers.

It makes perfect sense to me that a person born and raise in Kenya, who was instructed by the Kenyan government to use "African" as a racial identifier, would fill in "African" on a fill in the blank worksheet which had no restrictions on what the person wrote in.



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was already debunked by WW.
> 
> 
> 
> More willful ignorance on your part.
> 
> 
> 
> ww has a hard time finding that document he has been in search of for Racial identifer African 1961 America. both of you are full of shit.  Layering of a docuemnt is not an orignal document sorry both of you fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you this, I'm not trying to find a document of racial identifiers from 1961 until you show me racial identifiers for the document YOU posted (multiple times) showing Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers.
> 
> It makes perfect sense to me that a person born and raise in Kenya, who was instructed by the Kenyan government to use "African" as a racial identifier, would fill in "African" on a fill in the blank worksheet which had no restrictions on what the person wrote in.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...

I asked you first shithead either put up or shut the fuck up.
Can't find the document? We aren't in Kenya no kenyan government workers filled the document out in 1961, an America did who would have wrote exactly what the race was for a black person in 1961. obama Sr did not fill the document out obama's mother did. His mother signature is on the BC  So you have nothing unless you can produce a document that using African as a race in America 1961 was an acceptable use as a racial identifier.


----------



## Gunny

Chris said:


> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area



Liar.


----------



## Gunny

As a matter of fact, I'm sick of this topic.  From BOTH sides.

One sides swears he's not American and the other does.  NEITHER have any proof.

So what I am going to do from now is this ... I already put the threads questioning his birth in Conspiracy Theories.

I think it's just as good a place for those swearing he was born in the US until he DOES produce a birth certificate.

CYA.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Spoonman said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it is okay to self-identify as a Brit, Portuguese, Korean, or German. But it isn't okay to self-identify as an African.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wouldn't identifying ones self as an african be like identifying ones self as a european?
Click to expand...



Probably, which seems kind of silly to us raised in American, but we aren't talking about someone raised in America.  We are talking about someone raise in Kenya where the government instructed people at the time to identify their race as "African".

Especially on fill in the blank worksheets that don't give a predefined list.










>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes let'S try it again shall we? Have you found a document from 1961 that has not been revised that show's any U.S. government state or federal that uses African as a racial identifier?
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron I asked him first he has yet too produce what was asked of him move along now.
Click to expand...



I never said "African" was used on any government list of racial identifiers, so why should I produce a list that I never claimed exists.


You on the other hand have repeatedly said that "Race" on birth certificates was limited to a list of predefined categories.  So I've supplied some categories from a birth certificate YOU provided and have asked you to show the list that supports YOUR position.


Where is the list that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers for the document YOU have used.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> Moron much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you have asked WW to produce evidence he never claimed to have.  He, on the other hand, has asked you about evidence you have already used to try and make an argument.
> 
> As I recall, you have been told multiple times that the reason African could be on Obama's birth records is that the parents fill out the forms and his father may well have self-identified as African rather than black.  You have claimed this is not possible for various reasons.  On the other hand, you have not explained how it is that African could not be on a birth certificate's race box but German, Korean, etc. could be, since they are on evidence you have claimed to be real in this thread.
> 
> Are you having trouble understanding?  If Obama's BC cannot be trusted because it lists African as the race of his father, your evidence cannot be trusted because of the listing of various non-racial identifiers in the race column.  If the evidence you use to bolster your arguments cannot be trusted, perhaps your arguments themselves cannot be trusted; perhaps you cannot be trusted.
> 
> See how that works?  Do you understand why it would make sense for you to answer the question if you actually are attempting to change anyone's opinion on the matter?  Otherwise it appears your argument about African being on Obama's BC is foolish, since you have shown a supposedly valid BC with non-racial identifiers used for race.  If it is ok on your own evidence, it seems sensible to conclude it is ok on Obama's.
> 
> <I'm not sure why I bother to engage here>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you have asked WW to produce evidence he never claimed to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was his claim that African was a racial identifer in America 1961 so shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Please show us the post were I claimed that "African" was an official racial designation used on restrictive government documents.  I never did.  I said that an individual from Kenya, whose government did use "African" as a racial identifier, would very logically use it on a free-form document where they self-identified race.


Your statement about my claim is false.



>>>>


----------



## washamericom

i think this next week may change the face of american politics, i'm through now, enjoy the show.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I asked you first shithead either put up or shut the fuck up.





Translation:  "I've been made to look very foolish so I will now resort to personal insults and name calling because I've been caught."



>>>>


----------



## Vast LWC

Gunny said:


> As a matter of fact, I'm sick of this topic.  From BOTH sides.
> 
> One sides swears he's not American and the other does.  NEITHER have any proof.
> 
> So what I am going to do from now is this ... I already put the threads questioning his birth in Conspiracy Theories.
> 
> I think it's just as good a place for those swearing he was born in the US until he DOES produce a birth certificate.
> 
> CYA.



Well done sir.  This whole argument is crap.  My god, I just agreed with Gunny.


----------



## Vast LWC

Oh, and here's a very interesting article on Conspiracy Theories, and why they spread:

CSI | The Conspiracy Meme

Here's an excerpt:



> Conspiracy theories are easy to propagate and difficult to refute. Having long flourished in politics and religion, they have also spread into science and medicine. It is useful to think of conspiracy theorizing as a meme, a cultural invention that passes from one mind to another and thrives, or declines, through a process analogous to genetic selection (Dawkins 1976). The conspiracy meme competes with other rhetorical memes, such as the fair debate meme, the scientific expertise meme, and the resistance to orthodoxy meme.
> 
> The central logic of the conspiracy meme is to question, often on speculative grounds, everything the &#8220;establishment&#8221; says or does and to demand immediate, comprehensive, and convincing answers to all questions. Unconvincing answers are taken as proof of conspiratorial deception. A good example is the film Loose Change 9/11: An American Coup (Avery 2009), which started out as a short fictional 2005 video about the World Trade Center attacks that was marketed as if it were a truth-seeking documentary. The 2005 video went viral on the Internet and has been viewed by over ten million people. Loose Change raises a long series of questions illustrated by tendentious information, such as the fact that the fires in the World Trade Center were not hot enough to melt steel. But no one had claimed that the steel had melted, only that it had gotten hot enough to weaken and collapse, which it did. The video presents the fact that the U.S. Internal Revenue Service (IRS) is keeping certain people's tax returns secret, set to an ominous musical background suggestive of evildoing-despite the well-known fact that the IRS keeps everyone's tax returns secret.
> 
> When an alleged fact is debunked, the conspiracy meme often just replaces it with another fact. One of the producers of Loose Change, Korey Rowe, stated, &#8220;We don't ever come out and say that everything we say is 100 percent [correct]. We know there are errors in the documentary, and we've actually left them in there so that people [will] discredit us and do the research for themselves&#8221; (Slensky 2006).



(And, don't be ashamed if you don't know what a "meme" is.  It's a relatively new term, and I had to look it up myself)


----------



## WorldWatcher

>


Yesterday National Review...


........................................Today Fox News...



*Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit
*
It didnt take long for some of President Obamas doubters to claim the long-awaited birth certificate posted online by the White House on Wednesday had been altered or might be a fake.

But a leading software expert says theres no doubt about its authenticity, and he dismisses claims of fraud as flat-out wrong.

The doubters have latched onto the idea that Adobe Illustrator  the premier program for computer graphic artists  reveals evidence of document manipulation in the Obama birth certificate. They note Illustrator reveals nine separate layers of the document, and claim its proof the file has been altered.

But thats not so, says Jean-Claude Tremblay, a leading software trainer and Adobe-certified expert, who has years of experience working with and teaching Adobe Illustrator.

Read more: Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit - FoxNews.com​

>>>>


----------



## SFC Ollie

Synthaholic said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the nationality of each of those people?
Click to expand...


Because I googled it.....

Are you suggesting I lied?


----------



## rdean

One good conspiracy deserves another.

I always thought Obama was born here.  Especially since the Republican Governor of Hawaii said he was.

I never thought Bush knew about 9/11, even though he said he watched the FIRST plane hit the WTC.

But if the right wing is going to say our President is:

an illegal alien
a Marxist
a Fascist
a Manchurian Candidate
a Muslim
a Terrorist sympathizer
a gay drug addict
a child molester
non educated
a liar about his education

We need to take a second look at Bush crimes.  And not just those, but remember, from 2001 to 2008, millions of jobs were moved to China.  We are giving subsidies to oil companies thanks to the Bush energy policy.  We need to investigate all Republicans in congress.  

It's only "fair"


----------



## liebuster

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> Yesterday National Review...
> 
> 
> ........................................Today Fox News...
> 
> 
> 
> *Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit
> *
> It didnt take long for some of President Obamas doubters to claim the long-awaited birth certificate posted online by the White House on Wednesday had been altered or might be a fake.
> 
> But a leading software expert says theres no doubt about its authenticity, and he dismisses claims of fraud as flat-out wrong.
> 
> The doubters have latched onto the idea that Adobe Illustrator  the premier program for computer graphic artists  reveals evidence of document manipulation in the Obama birth certificate. They note Illustrator reveals nine separate layers of the document, and claim its proof the file has been altered.
> 
> But thats not so, says Jean-Claude Tremblay, a leading software trainer and Adobe-certified expert, who has years of experience working with and teaching Adobe Illustrator.
> 
> Read more: Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit - FoxNews.com​
> 
> >>>>



That doesn't dismiss the lack of Chromatic Aberrations in the White house's version of the BC. Basically it says that that document was created and has never left a computer. 

That thing is so fake its absurd!


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron I asked him first he has yet too produce what was asked of him move along now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Waaaa - I asked him first!!!!"
> 
> Grow up, you big baby, and answer his question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher? You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron much?
Click to expand...

Have you stopped running from his question?  No.


----------



## Zona

Burfers will never, ever be satisfied.  No matter what.  The only thing that came of Obama showing his long form was to make them look  like idiots to the independents. 

That was a brilliant move really, because you CANNOT win a presidency with the independents.  Perhaps Obama is thinking of 2016 and the dems winning again.  He knows he has 2012 won.  

Go Mr. President and Go Donald.  Donald....winning!  Righty?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the nationality of each of those people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moron your argument is they are african. Do you know the difference between race and nationality?
Click to expand...

No, Ollie's argument is that they are all Africans.  I asked him how does he know?

You're not very good at this reading thing.


----------



## Synthaholic

Jack Fate said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> 
> BO still has some 'splainin' to do.
> 
> Think Progress: The south deserved to be destroyed by tornados | RedState
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack what does that have to do with the topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops.  I just changed it.  Got confused.  I'm tokin' and sippin JD.
Click to expand...

Don't blame your idiocy on marijuana.  You come by it naturally.


----------



## Synthaholic

SFC Ollie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the nationality of each of those people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I googled it.....
> 
> Are you suggesting I lied?
Click to expand...

OK - post the link.  If you don't, then we'll talk about whether you lied.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Synthaholic said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know the nationality of each of those people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I googled it.....
> 
> Are you suggesting I lied?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK - post the link.  If you don't, then we'll talk about whether you lied.
Click to expand...


You are a fucking idiot. I do hope you know that....

white africans - Google Search

I am a Sergeant, I do not lie. Dumb Ass.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Waaaa - I asked him first!!!!"
> 
> Grow up, you big baby, and answer his question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher? You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moron much?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you stopped running from his question?  No.
Click to expand...


OH so I'm running from his questiuon? and what is he doing to the one I asked him 35 pages ago? Fuck off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SFC Ollie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I googled it.....
> 
> Are you suggesting I lied?
> 
> 
> 
> OK - post the link.  If you don't, then we'll talk about whether you lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. I do hope you know that....
> 
> white africans - Google Search
> 
> I am a Sergeant, I do not lie. Dumb Ass.
Click to expand...


Plus www.terry.ubc.ca/wp-content/uploads/white-africa-1.jpg


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean, World Watcher?  You've asked him multiple times, and Big Rebecca  refuses to answer your simple question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron I asked him first he has yet too produce what was asked of him move along now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "African" was used on any government list of racial identifiers, so why should I produce a list that I never claimed exists.
> 
> 
> You on the other hand have repeatedly said that "Race" on birth certificates was limited to a list of predefined categories.  So I've supplied some categories from a birth certificate YOU provided and have asked you to show the list that supports YOUR position.
> 
> 
> Where is the list that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers for the document YOU have used.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...




> I never said "African" was used on any government list of racial identifiers, so why should I produce a list that I never claimed exists.




You're saying Hawaii did which makes you a lying cocksucker.



> You on the other hand have repeatedly said that "Race" on birth certificates was limited to a list of predefined categories.  So I've supplied some categories from a birth certificate YOU provided and have asked you to show the list that supports YOUR position.



And that list was postyou replied to it so shut the fuck up.



> Where is the list that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers for the document YOU have used.



Shut the fuck up you can't suuport your argument I'm not doing your foot work.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> Moron much?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you stopped running from his question?  No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH so I'm running from his questiuon?
Click to expand...



Yes you are.

You provided an official government document with Korean, German, English, and Portuguese.

YOUR claim is that only racial identifiers on birth certificates are allowed if they are approved by the government from a restricted list.

Why won't you supply the official restrictive government reference that lists those racial identifiers for the document you supplied? 




bigrebnc1775 said:


> and what is he doing to the one I asked him 35 pages ago? Fuck off.




As I've already explained, I made no claim that "African" was on an official government list that restricted what a person could self-identify on a birth certificate.  That was YOUR claim, not mine.

I'm under no obligation to prove what you say, you on there hand are responsible for proving what you post.


So if racial identifiers are limited to some government list somewhere, where is the list that describes that birth certificates must include only racial identifiers from an approved list and shows that English, Korean, German, and Portuguese are on the list.  Such a list would support YOUR position.

>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron I asked him first he has yet too produce what was asked of him move along now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "African" was used on any government list of racial identifiers, so why should I produce a list that I never claimed exists.
> 
> 
> You on the other hand have repeatedly said that "Race" on birth certificates was limited to a list of predefined categories.  So I've supplied some categories from a birth certificate YOU provided and have asked you to show the list that supports YOUR position.
> 
> 
> Where is the list that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers for the document YOU have used.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're saying Hawaii did which makes you a lying cocksucker.
Click to expand...



Never said Hawaii ever had such a list to which birth certificates were restricted.  I've said consistently that race was identified based on what the parent wrote in, not from a government list.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> You on the other hand have repeatedly said that "Race" on birth certificates was limited to a list of predefined categories.  So I've supplied some categories from a birth certificate YOU provided and have asked you to show the list that supports YOUR position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that list was postyou replied to it so shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Why would I want to "shut the fuck up"?

You are making yourself look ridiculous and it would appear that spittle is starting to slide down your computer screen.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> Where is the list that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers for the document YOU have used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up you can't suuport your argument I'm not doing your foot work.
Click to expand...



I'm not asking you to do my foot work.  I'm asking you to support YOUR postion.  You claim that racial identifiers are limited to some list, YOU provided a birth certificate, touting it's authenticity, that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers.  If there is a limiting government list, it should be easy for your to support YOUR claim.


Where is the list that Hawaii used?



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you stopped running from his question?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH so I'm running from his questiuon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> You provided an official government document with Korean, German, English, and Portuguese.
> 
> YOUR claim is that only racial identifiers on birth certificates are allowed if they are approved by the government from a restricted list.
> 
> Why won't you supply the official restrictive government that lists those racial identifiers for the document you supplied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what is he doing to the one I asked him 35 pages ago? Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already explained, I made no claim that "African" was on an official government list that restricted what a person could self-identify on a birth certificate.  That was YOUR claim, not mine.
> 
> I'm under no obligation to prove what you say, you on there hand are responsible for proving what you post.
> 
> 
> So if racial identifiers are limited to some government list somewhere, where is the list that describes that birth certificates must include only racial identifiers from an approved list and shows that English, Korean, German, and Portuguese are on the list.  Such a list would support YOUR position.
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


You're a lying sack of shit You can't support what you have been defending and expect me to answer your question fuck you. I could care less about any other racial identifer non of those are part of my argument. I not defending aginst any other raical identifier. So go fuck yourself hack.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said "African" was used on any government list of racial identifiers, so why should I produce a list that I never claimed exists.
> 
> 
> You on the other hand have repeatedly said that "Race" on birth certificates was limited to a list of predefined categories.  So I've supplied some categories from a birth certificate YOU provided and have asked you to show the list that supports YOUR position.
> 
> 
> Where is the list that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers for the document YOU have used.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying Hawaii did which makes you a lying cocksucker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never said Hawaii ever had such a list to which birth certificates were restricted.  I've said consistently that race was identified based on what the parent wrote in, not from a government list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I want to "shut the fuck up"?
> 
> You are making yourself look ridiculous and it would appear that spittle is starting to slide down your computer screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the list that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers for the document YOU have used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut the fuck up you can't suuport your argument I'm not doing your foot work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not asking you to do my foot work.  I'm asking you to support YOUR postion.  You claim that racial identifiers are limited to some list, YOU provided a birth certificate, touting it's authenticity, that shows Korean, German, English, and Portuguese as racial identifiers.  If there is a limiting government list, it should be easy for your to support YOUR claim.
> 
> 
> Where is the list that Hawaii used?
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Lying sack of shit


----------



## Montrovant

SFC Ollie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I googled it.....
> 
> Are you suggesting I lied?
> 
> 
> 
> OK - post the link.  If you don't, then we'll talk about whether you lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. I do hope you know that....
> 
> white africans - Google Search
> 
> I am a Sergeant, I do not lie. Dumb Ass.
Click to expand...


Ok, maybe implying you might be lying was out of line, but what does your being a sergeant have to do with whether or not you lie?


----------



## Ravi

SFC Ollie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I googled it.....
> 
> Are you suggesting I lied?
> 
> 
> 
> OK - post the link.  If you don't, then we'll talk about whether you lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. I do hope you know that....
> 
> white africans - Google Search
> 
> I am a Sergeant, I do not lie. Dumb Ass.
Click to expand...








Joking!


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ravi said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - post the link.  If you don't, then we'll talk about whether you lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. I do hope you know that....
> 
> white africans - Google Search
> 
> I am a Sergeant, I do not lie. Dumb Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking!
Click to expand...


That's what they Used to call my oldest son at work.....LOL


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH so I'm running from his questiuon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> You provided an official government document with Korean, German, English, and Portuguese.
> 
> YOUR claim is that only racial identifiers on birth certificates are allowed if they are approved by the government from a restricted list.
> 
> Why won't you supply the official restrictive government that lists those racial identifiers for the document you supplied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what is he doing to the one I asked him 35 pages ago? Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already explained, I made no claim that "African" was on an official government list that restricted what a person could self-identify on a birth certificate.  That was YOUR claim, not mine.
> 
> I'm under no obligation to prove what you say, you on there hand are responsible for proving what you post.
> 
> 
> So if racial identifiers are limited to some government list somewhere, where is the list that describes that birth certificates must include only racial identifiers from an approved list and shows that English, Korean, German, and Portuguese are on the list.  Such a list would support YOUR position.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a lying sack of shit You can't support what you have been defending and expect me to answer your question fuck you. I could care less about any other racial identifer non of those are part of my argument. I not defending aginst any other raical identifier. So go fuck yourself hack.
Click to expand...


You should calm down before you do yourself an injury, bigreb. 

YOU have claimed that the BC provided by Obama is not valid because the word African is in the racial identifier space for his father, and that it would not be accepted.  YOU have posted another BC as evidence to compare to Obama's to try to show how there are differences, on which various words such as German and Korean are in a racial identifier space.  YOU have posted some links about racial identifiers (I believe this is the post you mean) : http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/162416-trump-i-have-investigators-in-hawaii-they-cannot-believe-what-theyre-finding-21.html#post3512164.  Are all the nationalities on the BC YOU posted listed?  If not, regardless of Obama's BC, by your argument you have posted fraudulent evidence.

At best you are correct that African would not be accepted as a racial identifier for Obama's father, proving the BC he provided false, but you have also posted a false BC, so you may win this argument but lose credibility.  At worst, and far more likely IMO, you are just spouting more birther nonsense for which you have no evidence while at the same time demanding others provide evidence to back up claims they have not made.  Whatever the case, you certainly ARE running from the question of your posted evidence and are being dishonest.

I await the expected, "Fuck you!  I don't have to explain myself!"


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're a lying sack of shit You can't support what you have been defending and expect me to answer your question fuck you.



My argument has been consistently:
1.  Parents fill out a worksheet.
2.  Parents self identify their own race.
3. The race entered by the parents does not have to confirm to a government list.​
Your argument has been:
1.  The government fills out the form.
2.  Race identification is restricted to an approved government list, as such they would not have accepted "African".​

So you supply a birth certificate listing Korean, English, German, Korean, and Portuguese.  Given YOUR premise, where is the government list showing English, German, Korean, and Portuguese as racial identifiers?




bigrebnc1775 said:


> I could care less about any other racial identifer non of those are part of my argument. I not defending aginst any other raical identifier. So go fuck yourself hack.




You could care less because you staked out a position which YOUR own document that you posted shoots full of holes and you are not honorable enough to man-up to a mistake.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> Lying sack of shit




I&#8217;m lying?  Let&#8217;s go back and see what I said and see if it is consistent with my position, that being that race was self-identified by the parents when they filled in a box on a form.  That &#8220;African&#8221; was acceptable because the parents self-identified that information:





WorldWatcher said:


> The father (BHO Sr.) wasn't an American, he was Kenyan and filled it out with what his country would have had him put in the box.





WorldWatcher said:


> Didn't say the document was created in Kenya, I said it was filled out by a Kenyan.  And Kenyans in the 1960's were instructed to use "African" on official documents.





WorldWatcher said:


> You should read what I write, I never "hinted" that it was filled out in Kenya, I clearly said it was filled out by a Kenyan and that in Kenaya in the 1960's they were instructed to list their race as "African".  It's perfectly logical then that a Kenyan filling out a form in American would follow what they were taught.





WorldWatcher said:


> While birth certificates are government documents, what a person puts on the race box is self-identified and people can put whatever race, ethnicity, or national origin they wish.
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of examples.
> 
> 
> Note in the first one, if it was restricted to list you mention then it would not have listed "Caucasian".  The second example that we've seen posted in this threads list Korean, German, English and Portuguese.  Things not in the list at all, but what would have been written in by a parent when given the worksheets/rough to fill in.





WorldWatcher said:


> Either parent could have filled out the hospital worksheet, only one was required to sign it.
> 
> The onus is not on me, all I've said it is that a Kenyan writing "African" as a race is purely logical because that what they are instructed in there home country to use.  If you want to say he didn't fill out the worksheet, then the onus is on your to prove that he wasn't there at the time of birth so the only parent that could have filled it out was Stanley Dunham Obama.  If both parents were there, then the use of "African" is consistent with Obama Sr. filling out the worksheet from which the original was typed.





WorldWatcher said:


> Face it, government workers to not change what the person wrote in the box, people self-identified and what they put there was accepted, whether it was "African", "Korean", "German", or "Portuguese".





WorldWatcher said:


> Thanks to Boedicca for the source:
> 
> "Births in the United States are classified for vital statistics into white, negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian and part-Hawaiian (combined), and "other nonwhite".
> 
> Vital Statistics of the United States 1961, Page 231​
> 
> "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" are not listed.  So is the long form you have been displaying and supporting now fake?  Is WND part of the conspiracy now because they are putting up fake birth certificates?
> 
> 
> And yes "African" was an acceptable identifier, that's what a parent put on the paperwork and that's what Hawaii accepted.  Hence it was acceptable.





WorldWatcher said:


> Just so you know, the hospital fills out the birth certificate based on information supplied by the parents.  If the information was not supplied by the parents then how would they know t`he address?  How would they know the date of birth of the parents?  How would they know the age of the parents?  How would they know the occupation of the parents?
> 
> 
> Just as the parents supply address, age, occupation, etc. - the parents also supply the racial identifier they use.
> 
> 
> Say like "German", "Korean", or "Portuguese" like on the one supplied by BigReb that has been all over these threads for weeks.





WorldWatcher said:


> It makes perfect sense to me that a person born and raise in Kenya, who was instructed by the Kenyan government to use "African" as a racial identifier, would fill in "African" on a fill in the blank worksheet which had no restrictions on what the person wrote in.





WorldWatcher said:


> I never said "African" was used on any government list of racial identifiers, so why should I produce a list that I never claimed exists.




>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are.
> 
> You provided an official government document with Korean, German, English, and Portuguese.
> 
> YOUR claim is that only racial identifiers on birth certificates are allowed if they are approved by the government from a restricted list.
> 
> Why won't you supply the official restrictive government that lists those racial identifiers for the document you supplied?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've already explained, I made no claim that "African" was on an official government list that restricted what a person could self-identify on a birth certificate.  That was YOUR claim, not mine.
> 
> I'm under no obligation to prove what you say, you on there hand are responsible for proving what you post.
> 
> 
> So if racial identifiers are limited to some government list somewhere, where is the list that describes that birth certificates must include only racial identifiers from an approved list and shows that English, Korean, German, and Portuguese are on the list.  Such a list would support YOUR position.
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lying sack of shit You can't support what you have been defending and expect me to answer your question fuck you. I could care less about any other racial identifer non of those are part of my argument. I not defending aginst any other raical identifier. So go fuck yourself hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should calm down before you do yourself an injury, bigreb.
> 
> YOU have claimed that the BC provided by Obama is not valid because the word African is in the racial identifier space for his father, and that it would not be accepted.  YOU have posted another BC as evidence to compare to Obama's to try to show how there are differences, on which various words such as German and Korean are in a racial identifier space.  YOU have posted some links about racial identifiers (I believe this is the post you mean) : http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/162416-trump-i-have-investigators-in-hawaii-they-cannot-believe-what-theyre-finding-21.html#post3512164.  Are all the nationalities on the BC YOU posted listed?  If not, regardless of Obama's BC, by your argument you have posted fraudulent evidence.
> 
> At best you are correct that African would not be accepted as a racial identifier for Obama's father, proving the BC he provided false, but you have also posted a false BC, so you may win this argument but lose credibility.  At worst, and far more likely IMO, you are just spouting more birther nonsense for which you have no evidence while at the same time demanding others provide evidence to back up claims they have not made.  Whatever the case, you certainly ARE running from the question of your posted evidence and are being dishonest.
> 
> I await the expected, "Fuck you!  I don't have to explain myself!"
Click to expand...


One more time back in the decade of the 60's African was not a racial identifer in America. Period. I don't care about the others



> At best you are correct that African would not be accepted as a racial identifier for Obama's father, proving the BC he provided false, but you have also posted a false BC, so you may win this argument but lose credibility.



What false BC?


----------



## WorldWatcher

>

And to the accusation of being a liar.

Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.



			
				Worldwatcher said:
			
		

> Thing about that birth certificate back in the 60's is that they were typed up based on what the individuals put down on paper forms and were not based on computer generated drop-down lists which limit you to a predefined list. What would have gone in the box is what the individual wrote (be it Dunham or Obama Sr.) and it's perfectly logical for someone from Africa, not familiar with American vernacular or idiom to list their race as African.
> 
> I remember being at the hospital when my kids were born, part of the paperwork was a worksheet that I filled out as a parent, that worksheet was then transcribed into the Birth Certificate issued by the government.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html



			
				Worldwatcher said:
			
		

> A birth certificate is not a U.S. Government document. It is not filled out by the U.S. Government, it is completed by local hospitals based on information provided by the parent.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html



			
				Worldwatcher said:
			
		

> Oh bullshit. The hospital would have had no idea what to put down. They wouldn't know whether to put White (Caucasian) or if I could claim a Hispanic derivative, or if I had Native American blood. (And no you can't tell just by looking at people.)
> 
> Actually I filled out the paperwork and it included race/ethnicity information, that is what is on the birth certificate.
> 
> What do you think the government conducts investigations as to race/ethnicity of it's patients? Do they use the local police, FBI or to they hire private investigators?


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html



			
				Worldwatcher said:
			
		

> The person taking the hospital forms and then typing up medical records and hospital birth records - that are the sent to the government to create the official birth certificate - will never have even seen the person that filled out the forms.
> 
> Yes they would. Racial identifiers are SELF identification and when that information is provided by the individual it is completely up to them to SELF identify. If a fair skinned Irish redhead walks into our office to be hired and fills out her paperwork and lists black as her race, then that's what goes into the system. We do not have the authority to override a self identification.
> 
> That's her choice and we follow the self identification.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​

>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> And to the accusation of being a liar.
> 
> Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing about that birth certificate back in the 60's is that they were typed up based on what the individuals put down on paper forms and were not based on computer generated drop-down lists which limit you to a predefined list. What would have gone in the box is what the individual wrote (be it Dunham or Obama Sr.) and it's perfectly logical for someone from Africa, not familiar with American vernacular or idiom to list their race as African.
> 
> I remember being at the hospital when my kids were born, part of the paperwork was a worksheet that I filled out as a parent, that worksheet was then transcribed into the Birth Certificate issued by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birth certificate is not a U.S. Government document. It is not filled out by the U.S. Government, it is completed by local hospitals based on information provided by the parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit. The hospital would have had no idea what to put down. They wouldn't know whether to put White (Caucasian) or if I could claim a Hispanic derivative, or if I had Native American blood. (And no you can't tell just by looking at people.)
> 
> Actually I filled out the paperwork and it included race/ethnicity information, that is what is on the birth certificate.
> 
> What do you think the government conducts investigations as to race/ethnicity of it's patients? Do they use the local police, FBI or to they hire private investigators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person taking the hospital forms and then typing up medical records and hospital birth records - that are the sent to the government to create the official birth certificate - will never have even seen the person that filled out the forms.
> 
> Yes they would. Racial identifiers are SELF identification and when that information is provided by the individual it is completely up to them to SELF identify. If a fair skinned Irish redhead walks into our office to be hired and fills out her paperwork and lists black as her race, then that's what goes into the system. We do not have the authority to override a self identification.
> 
> That's her choice and we follow the self identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Dude I could careless what you post you have been defending the African racial identifier this whole fucking thread, and now you say that hasn't been your claim. fuck you I know exactly what you have been defending and what you have claimed. Either produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier. If not shut the fuck up.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> And to the accusation of being a liar.
> 
> Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing about that birth certificate back in the 60's is that they were typed up based on what the individuals put down on paper forms and were not based on computer generated drop-down lists which limit you to a predefined list. What would have gone in the box is what the individual wrote (be it Dunham or Obama Sr.) and it's perfectly logical for someone from Africa, not familiar with American vernacular or idiom to list their race as African.
> 
> I remember being at the hospital when my kids were born, part of the paperwork was a worksheet that I filled out as a parent, that worksheet was then transcribed into the Birth Certificate issued by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person taking the hospital forms and then typing up medical records and hospital birth records - that are the sent to the government to create the official birth certificate - will never have even seen the person that filled out the forms.
> 
> Yes they would. Racial identifiers are SELF identification and when that information is provided by the individual it is completely up to them to SELF identify. If a fair skinned Irish redhead walks into our office to be hired and fills out her paperwork and lists black as her race, then that's what goes into the system. We do not have the authority to override a self identification.
> 
> That's her choice and we follow the self identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I could careless what you post you have been defending the African racial identifier this whole fucking thread, and now you say that hasn't been your claim. fuck you I know exactly what you have been defending and what you have claimed. Either produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier. If not shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Depends on what you mean by "defending the African racial identifier", your incorrect claim is that because it wasn't on an official government list, that it could not have possibly been used on a Hawaiian birth certificate.  It's true I disagree with that position because race on birth certificates is self-identified and is not restricted to some government list.

This position is supported by documents that YOU supplied in multiple threads that show "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as a racial identifier and they are not on a government list either.  To date you have provided no government racial identifier list which has listed those options for use on birth certificates. 



So, if birth certificates are restricted to only those items that appear on some government list applicable to birth certificates you need to provide such a list that shows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as restricted values for Hawaii.  If you can't supply a list supporting your position, then you have in fact inadvertently supported the position that race is self identified.  

I can understand why you are getting so upset, it's kind of embarrassing to supply the information that disproves your own position.  Probably why you are resorting to being insulting and using childish profanity. 


>>>>


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a lying sack of shit You can't support what you have been defending and expect me to answer your question fuck you. I could care less about any other racial identifer non of those are part of my argument. I not defending aginst any other raical identifier. So go fuck yourself hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should calm down before you do yourself an injury, bigreb.
> 
> YOU have claimed that the BC provided by Obama is not valid because the word African is in the racial identifier space for his father, and that it would not be accepted.  YOU have posted another BC as evidence to compare to Obama's to try to show how there are differences, on which various words such as German and Korean are in a racial identifier space.  YOU have posted some links about racial identifiers (I believe this is the post you mean) : http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/162416-trump-i-have-investigators-in-hawaii-they-cannot-believe-what-theyre-finding-21.html#post3512164.  Are all the nationalities on the BC YOU posted listed?  If not, regardless of Obama's BC, by your argument you have posted fraudulent evidence.
> 
> At best you are correct that African would not be accepted as a racial identifier for Obama's father, proving the BC he provided false, but you have also posted a false BC, so you may win this argument but lose credibility.  At worst, and far more likely IMO, you are just spouting more birther nonsense for which you have no evidence while at the same time demanding others provide evidence to back up claims they have not made.  Whatever the case, you certainly ARE running from the question of your posted evidence and are being dishonest.
> 
> I await the expected, "Fuck you!  I don't have to explain myself!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One more time back in the decade of the 60's African was not a racial identifer in America. Period. I don't care about the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At best you are correct that African would not be accepted as a racial identifier for Obama's father, proving the BC he provided false, but you have also posted a false BC, so you may win this argument but lose credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What false BC?
Click to expand...


Here's a link to your post, where YOU posted an image of a Hawaii BC which has 6 different races in the box for mother's race  http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/164534-the-end-all-be-all-usmb-obama-birth-poll-7.html#post3567826.  In 1995 (the date of of the birth) were Hawaiian, Chinese, Korean, German, English and Portuguese all valid racial identifiers?  If they were not, then the document you posted is a fraud, by your own reasoning.  Of course, if you weren't so wedded to the idea that Obama was not born in Hawaii, you might look at your own posted image and agree that perhaps they allow the parents to self-identify their race.

You are like a caricature of a birther.  It's hard to believe anyone can be so willfully blind not only to the flaws in his overall arguments, but to the contradictory nature of the details he tries to use to bolster those arguments.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> And to the accusation of being a liar.
> 
> Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing about that birth certificate back in the 60's is that they were typed up based on what the individuals put down on paper forms and were not based on computer generated drop-down lists which limit you to a predefined list. What would have gone in the box is what the individual wrote (be it Dunham or Obama Sr.) and it's perfectly logical for someone from Africa, not familiar with American vernacular or idiom to list their race as African.
> 
> I remember being at the hospital when my kids were born, part of the paperwork was a worksheet that I filled out as a parent, that worksheet was then transcribed into the Birth Certificate issued by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person taking the hospital forms and then typing up medical records and hospital birth records - that are the sent to the government to create the official birth certificate - will never have even seen the person that filled out the forms.
> 
> Yes they would. Racial identifiers are SELF identification and when that information is provided by the individual it is completely up to them to SELF identify. If a fair skinned Irish redhead walks into our office to be hired and fills out her paperwork and lists black as her race, then that's what goes into the system. We do not have the authority to override a self identification.
> 
> That's her choice and we follow the self identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude I could careless what you post you have been defending the African racial identifier this whole fucking thread, and now you say that hasn't been your claim. fuck you I know exactly what you have been defending and what you have claimed. Either produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier. If not shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


This sounds like you are saying you don't care what WW has said, you only care what you think his motives are.  That's at least as bad as some of the people who have assumed that all birthers must be racially motivated, whatever they may have said.

And, because I find it funny to do so, I will say either produce a document(s) from 1995 federal or state government that used Hawaiian, Chinese, Korean, German, English and Portuguese as racial identifiers or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Synthaholic

SFC Ollie said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I googled it.....
> 
> Are you suggesting I lied?
> 
> 
> 
> OK - post the link.  If you don't, then we'll talk about whether you lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. I do hope you know that....
> 
> white africans - Google Search
> 
> I am a Sergeant, I do not lie. Dumb Ass.
Click to expand...


This is your PROOF????  HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!  YOU ARE A DUMBASS!!!

Oh, wait . . . THIS guy is a dumbass:








Want my PROOF???

dumbass - Google Search


Now - GET OFF MY INTERNET!  You're too fucking stupid to share it with me.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> Moron much?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you stopped running from his question?  No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH so I'm running from his questiuon? and what is he doing to the one I asked him 35 pages ago? Fuck off.
Click to expand...



You're a chickenshit!  Answer his fucking question.

Or keep running.


----------



## chesswarsnow

Sorry bout that,



1. This is just about to explode on Barry.
2. I say we just impeach him now, and get it over with.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Synthaholic

Montrovant said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK - post the link.  If you don't, then we'll talk about whether you lied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. I do hope you know that....
> 
> white africans - Google Search
> 
> I am a Sergeant, I do not lie. Dumb Ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ok, maybe implying you might be lying was out of line,* but what does your being a sergeant have to do with whether or not you lie?
Click to expand...


Uh...excuse me, but I didn't imply that.  I asked him a simple question:

How do you know the nationality of each of those people?

That question was in response to his *statement of fact* that:

All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?

Note that he says "All", and *states it as fact*.  Now tell me if he is in a position to state that as fact by grabbing a photo from a page of photos, using the search term "white africans".

He may not have lied, but that only leaves "incredibly naive" or "just plain stupid".


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> One more time back in the decade of the 60's African was not a racial identifer in America. Period. I don't care about the others




And you STILL haven't backed up that bullshit.

Where is your link, Rebecca?


----------



## Constantine

Well, the reason for the fake Cert. is easy, it is for a mass nation wide final categorizing, identification, and round up of all dissidents, the emailing of this fake cert. will case your IP # to be put in the master file in the ultimate computer the beast, in Brussels, indicating you don't agree.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time back in the decade of the 60's African was not a racial identifer in America. Period. I don't care about the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you STILL haven't backed up that bullshit.
> 
> Where is your link, Rebecca?
Click to expand...


Fuckwit cyndi, this is the second time you have asked me this question. Do you have a short term memory proiblem? The link was posted already in this thread, I did not post it. Your buddy WW knows about it, because he commented on it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking idiot. I do hope you know that....
> 
> white africans - Google Search
> 
> I am a Sergeant, I do not lie. Dumb Ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, maybe implying you might be lying was out of line,* but what does your being a sergeant have to do with whether or not you lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh...excuse me, but I didn't imply that.  I asked him a simple question:
> 
> How do you know the nationality of each of those people?
> 
> That question was in response to his *statement of fact* that:
> 
> All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?
> 
> Note that he says "All", and *states it as fact*.  Now tell me if he is in a position to state that as fact by grabbing a photo from a page of photos, using the search term "white africans".
> 
> He may not have lied, but that only leaves "incredibly naive" or "just plain stupid".
Click to expand...


Let me introduce you to the south african cricket team







Living in SA: Yay for South African cricket


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you stopped running from his question?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH so I'm running from his questiuon? and what is he doing to the one I asked him 35 pages ago? Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a chickenshit!  Answer his fucking question.
> 
> Or keep running.
Click to expand...


fuck you cyndi that shows just how much of a hypocrite you are. Demand that ww answer my question and I might answer his. If not fuck off.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> And to the accusation of being a liar.
> 
> Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I could careless what you post you have been defending the African racial identifier this whole fucking thread, and now you say that hasn't been your claim. fuck you I know exactly what you have been defending and what you have claimed. Either produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier. If not shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This sounds like you are saying you don't care what WW has said, you only care what you think his motives are.  That's at least as bad as some of the people who have assumed that all birthers must be racially motivated, whatever they may have said.
> 
> And, because I find it funny to do so, I will say either produce a document(s) from 1995 federal or state government that used Hawaiian, Chinese, Korean, German, English and Portuguese as racial identifiers or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


I really don't care at this point fuck wit ran away when he couldn't answer the question, and then claimed that it wasn't his argument. Sorry but most here would view that as a lie. As for his question I don't care about any other racial identifier from 1961 because it's not my argument.




> And, because I find it funny to do so, I will say either produce a document(s) from 1995 federal or state government that used Hawaiian, Chinese, Korean, German, English and Portuguese as racial identifiers or shut the fuck up



Stay on course we are not discussing 1995 we are discussing 1961


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should calm down before you do yourself an injury, bigreb.
> 
> YOU have claimed that the BC provided by Obama is not valid because the word African is in the racial identifier space for his father, and that it would not be accepted.  YOU have posted another BC as evidence to compare to Obama's to try to show how there are differences, on which various words such as German and Korean are in a racial identifier space.  YOU have posted some links about racial identifiers (I believe this is the post you mean) : http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/162416-trump-i-have-investigators-in-hawaii-they-cannot-believe-what-theyre-finding-21.html#post3512164.  Are all the nationalities on the BC YOU posted listed?  If not, regardless of Obama's BC, by your argument you have posted fraudulent evidence.
> 
> At best you are correct that African would not be accepted as a racial identifier for Obama's father, proving the BC he provided false, but you have also posted a false BC, so you may win this argument but lose credibility.  At worst, and far more likely IMO, you are just spouting more birther nonsense for which you have no evidence while at the same time demanding others provide evidence to back up claims they have not made.  Whatever the case, you certainly ARE running from the question of your posted evidence and are being dishonest.
> 
> I await the expected, "Fuck you!  I don't have to explain myself!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time back in the decade of the 60's African was not a racial identifer in America. Period. I don't care about the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At best you are correct that African would not be accepted as a racial identifier for Obama's father, proving the BC he provided false, but you have also posted a false BC, so you may win this argument but lose credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What false BC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a link to your post, where YOU posted an image of a Hawaii BC which has 6 different races in the box for mother's race  http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/164534-the-end-all-be-all-usmb-obama-birth-poll-7.html#post3567826.  In 1995 (the date of of the birth) were Hawaiian, Chinese, Korean, German, English and Portuguese all valid racial identifiers?  If they were not, then the document you posted is a fraud, by your own reasoning.  Of course, if you weren't so wedded to the idea that Obama was not born in Hawaii, you might look at your own posted image and agree that perhaps they allow the parents to self-identify their race.
> 
> You are like a caricature of a birther.  It's hard to believe anyone can be so willfully blind not only to the flaws in his overall arguments, but to the contradictory nature of the details he tries to use to bolster those arguments.
Click to expand...


Weak argument, I used that to show that Hawaii still issued the long from COLB. Afterall that was one of the big arguments that hawaii does not issue them anymore prople even supplied links from Hawaii department of health. As for the race part in 1995 it's a non issue because 1995 is not 1961.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> And to the accusation of being a liar.
> 
> Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I could careless what you post you have been defending the African racial identifier this whole fucking thread, and now you say that hasn't been your claim. fuck you I know exactly what you have been defending and what you have claimed. Either produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier. If not shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean by "defending the African racial identifier", your incorrect claim is that because it wasn't on an official government list, that it could not have possibly been used on a Hawaiian birth certificate.  It's true I disagree with that position because race on birth certificates is self-identified and is not restricted to some government list.
> 
> This position is supported by documents that YOU supplied in multiple threads that show "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as a racial identifier and they are not on a government list either.  To date you have provided no government racial identifier list which has listed those options for use on birth certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if birth certificates are restricted to only those items that appear on some government list applicable to birth certificates you need to provide such a list that shows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as restricted values for Hawaii.  If you can't supply a list supporting your position, then you have in fact inadvertently supported the position that race is self identified.
> 
> I can understand why you are getting so upset, it's kind of embarrassing to supply the information that disproves your own position.  Probably why you are resorting to being insulting and using childish profanity.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


 produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Rinata

Vast LWC said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flaylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> These fucking racist pricks make me sick when they deny their racism, no other president has ever been asked to release such information, its as if if you're black and the leader of this country you must prove something more than anyone else, who the hell is Donald Trump or any other racist prick to prove something to? The racist pricks just can't get themselves to accept that a black man sits in the WH and not as a servant or janitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the problem in a nutshell. Except one more thing. They also just cannot accept President Obama's intelligence. It just pisses them off something fierce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Umm, not to nitpick, because I do think there was a certain amount of racism in the origin of this whole conspiracy theory, though I don't believe all birthers are necessarily racist...
> 
> But...
> 
> The subject of being a "Natural Born Citizen" has in fact been brought up before in several presidential races.
> 
> Natural Born Citizen Clause - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Specifically:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester A. Arthur (18291886), 21st president of the United States, was rumored to have been born in Canada. This was never demonstrated by his Democratic opponents, although Arthur Hinman, an attorney who had investigated Arthur's family history, raised the objection during his vice-presidential campaign and after the end of his Presidency. Arthur was born in Vermont to a U.S. citizen mother and a father from Ireland, who was eventually naturalized as a U.S. citizen in 1843 (14 years after Chester was born). Despite the fact that his parents took up residence in the United States somewhere between 1822 and 1824, Chester Arthur additionally began to claim between 1870 and 1880 that he had been born in 1830, rather than in 1829, which only caused minor confusion and was even used in several publications. Arthur was sworn in as president when President Garfield died after being shot.
> Christopher Schürmann (born 1848 in New York) entered the Labor primaries during the 1896 Presidential election. His eligibility was questioned in a New York Tribune article, because he was born to alien parents of German nationality. It was stated that "various Attorney-Generals of the United States have expressed the opinion that a child born in this country of alien parents, who have not been naturalized, is, by the fact of birth, a native-born citizen entitled to all rights and privileges as such". But due to a lack of any statute on the subject, Schürmann's eligibility was "at best an open question, and one which should have made [his] nomination under any circumstances an impossibility", because questions concerning his eligibility could have been raised after the election.
> The eligibility of Charles Evans Hughes (18621948) was questioned in an article written by Breckinridge Long, and published in the Chicago Legal News during the U.S. presidential election of 1916, in which Hughes was narrowly defeated by Woodrow Wilson. Long claimed that Hughes was ineligible because his father had not yet naturalized at the time of his birth and was still a British citizen. Observing that Hughes, although born in the United States, was also a British subject and therefore "enjoy[ed] a dual nationality and owe[d] a double allegiance", Long argued that a native born citizen was not natural born without a unity of U.S. citizenship and allegiance and stated: "Now if, by any possible construction, a person at the instant of birth, and for any period of time thereafter, owes, or may owe, allegiance to any sovereign but the United States, he is not a 'natural-born' citizen of the United States."
> Barry Goldwater (19091998) was born in Phoenix, in what was then the incorporated Arizona Territory of the United States. During his presidential campaign in 1964, there was a minor controversy over Goldwater's having been born in Arizona when it was not yet a state.
> George Romney (19071995), who ran for the Republican party nomination in 1968, was born in Mexico to U.S. parents. Romney's grandfather had emigrated to Mexico in 1886 with his three wives and children after Utah outlawed polygamy. Romney's monogamous parents retained their U.S. citizenship and returned to the United States with him in 1912. Romney never received Mexican citizenship, because the country's nationality laws had been restricted to jus-sanguinis statutes due to prevailing politics aimed against American settlers.
> Lowell Weicker (born 1931), the former Connecticut Senator, Representative, and Governor, entered the race for the Republican party nomination of 1980 but dropped out before voting in the primaries began. He was born in Paris, France to parents who were U.S. citizens. His father was an executive for E. R. Squibb & Sons and his mother was the Indian-born daughter of a British general.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm not sure why you brought this up to me because I think what you are saying is true. However, it does not change the fact that Obama is hated because he is black. This started with radical right wingers, which includes the tea party. Is it every single right winger or tea partier?? Of course not. But I do think it's true of the majority.


----------



## Rinata

TheBrain said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot.
> 
> You guys really are going to claim that we're talking in "code" since you can't justifiably accuse us of racism any other way. Since we don't behave and speak in a racist manner, you have to claim that we're hiding our racism in CODE and if you just crack the code, you got us!
> 
> The only racists are the idiots who are using blacks, and race, to bolster up a party that has completely sickened the world. The only way you can pull people to you is by lying, and accusing the other side of the most foul behavior you can think of. And you don't care how many black people get hurt when you do it
> 
> BTW, do a search on this site of every foul racist word you can think of. I guarantee that the huge majority of people using them are  left wingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious??? You think that the only way a person can show their racism is by using the "N" word??? Don't you know that people get their racism noticed in ways that are often subtle?? Also, actions can convey racism, expressions can convey racism. Words can convey racism, such as this post from you!!! How stupid can you be???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yall have rendered the word racism meaningless the way you have tossed it around for the last 4 years. No matter what criticism ANYONE has of Obama racism charges get thrown out there.
Click to expand...


Not true. That ball went right over your head.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious??? You think that the only way a person can show their racism is by using the "N" word??? Don't you know that people get their racism noticed in ways that are often subtle?? Also, actions can convey racism, expressions can convey racism. Words can convey racism, such as this post from you!!! How stupid can you be???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yall have rendered the word racism meaningless the way you have tossed it around for the last 4 years. No matter what criticism ANYONE has of Obama racism charges get thrown out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not true. That ball went right over your head.
Click to expand...


when the word raicist is used aginst people who aren't being racist yes it disharms the meaning of the word racist.


----------



## candycorn

Big reb is a big zero.


----------



## idb

Here is a BC for a birth in 1907
http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb...tyPhotos/Keala Hardesty birth certificate.jpg
Note the father's race.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Big reb is a big zero.



candy corn is of no substance

 Candy corn is made primarily from sugar, corn syrup, artificial coloring, flavoring and binders.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> Here is a BC for a birth in 1907
> http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb...tyPhotos/Keala Hardesty birth certificate.jpg
> Note the father's race.



Hawaii wasn't a state in 1907 think about that for a second


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a BC for a birth in 1907
> http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb...tyPhotos/Keala Hardesty birth certificate.jpg
> Note the father's race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii wasn't a state in 1907 think about that for a second
Click to expand...


Hmmm...interesting, but it was an annexed territory of the USA...


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I could careless what you post you have been defending the African racial identifier this whole fucking thread, and now you say that hasn't been your claim. fuck you I know exactly what you have been defending and what you have claimed. Either produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier. If not shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean by "defending the African racial identifier", your incorrect claim is that because it wasn't on an official government list, that it could not have possibly been used on a Hawaiian birth certificate.  It's true I disagree with that position because race on birth certificates is self-identified and is not restricted to some government list.
> 
> This position is supported by documents that YOU supplied in multiple threads that show "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as a racial identifier and they are not on a government list either.  To date you have provided no government racial identifier list which has listed those options for use on birth certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if birth certificates are restricted to only those items that appear on some government list applicable to birth certificates you need to provide such a list that shows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as restricted values for Hawaii.  If you can't supply a list supporting your position, then you have in fact inadvertently supported the position that race is self identified.
> 
> I can understand why you are getting so upset, it's kind of embarrassing to supply the information that disproves your own position.  Probably why you are resorting to being insulting and using childish profanity.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...



Why would I, as I've shown, I've not claimed that birth certificates in the State of  Hawaii only allow limited choices to some governmental list.  My position is that "race" is self identified by the parent(s), as such it is perfectly logical for a Kenyan to write down "African" because that is what he has been taught to put on forms for race.

This idea of a restricted list is your position not mine, so when are you going to show the official government list that allowed "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" which were on documents that YOU have posted?

So when are you going to prove your own premise?


*************************************


Why would I even think of "shutting the fuck up".  You've been hoisted with your own petard and make yourself look bad.  All I have to do is keep pointing out your hypocritical refusal to support the document that YOU provided and life is good.


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a BC for a birth in 1907
> http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb...tyPhotos/Keala Hardesty birth certificate.jpg
> Note the father's race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii wasn't a state in 1907 think about that for a second
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm...interesting, but it was an annexed territory of the USA...
Click to expand...


Not a state in 1907 plus if you look at he fine print at the bottom it says something about being revised.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean by "defending the African racial identifier", your incorrect claim is that because it wasn't on an official government list, that it could not have possibly been used on a Hawaiian birth certificate.  It's true I disagree with that position because race on birth certificates is self-identified and is not restricted to some government list.
> 
> This position is supported by documents that YOU supplied in multiple threads that show "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as a racial identifier and they are not on a government list either.  To date you have provided no government racial identifier list which has listed those options for use on birth certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if birth certificates are restricted to only those items that appear on some government list applicable to birth certificates you need to provide such a list that shows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as restricted values for Hawaii.  If you can't supply a list supporting your position, then you have in fact inadvertently supported the position that race is self identified.
> 
> I can understand why you are getting so upset, it's kind of embarrassing to supply the information that disproves your own position.  Probably why you are resorting to being insulting and using childish profanity.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I, as I've shown, I've not claimed that birth certificates in the State of  Hawaii only allow limited choices to some governmental list.  My position is that "race" is self identified by the parent(s), as such it is perfectly logical for a Kenyan to write down "African" because that is what he has been taught to put on forms for race.
> 
> This idea of a restricted list is your position not mine, so when are you going to show the official government list that allowed "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" which were on documents that YOU have posted?
> 
> So when are you going to prove your own premise?
> 
> 
> *************************************
> 
> 
> Why would I even think of "shutting the fuck up".  You've been hoisted with your own petard and make yourself look bad.  All I have to do is keep pointing out your hypocritical refusal to support the document that YOU provided and life is good.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Horseshit nothing more to say, I hate people who post like you. the whole thread you were arguing Hawaii would have accepted African as a racial identifier in 1961, but now it isn't your argument. Fuck off.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii wasn't a state in 1907 think about that for a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...interesting, but it was an annexed territory of the USA...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a state in 1907 plus if you look at he fine print at the bottom it says something about being revised.
Click to expand...


Sure, but it says in the *big* print that it is a 'true copy of the record on file...'.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...interesting, but it was an annexed territory of the USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a state in 1907 plus if you look at he fine print at the bottom it says something about being revised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but it says in the *big* print that it is a 'true copy of the record on file...'.
Click to expand...


and it also says revised and 1907 was not a state. What color is American anyway?


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I, as I've shown, I've not claimed that birth certificates in the State of  Hawaii only allow limited choices to some governmental list.  My position is that "race" is self identified by the parent(s), as such it is perfectly logical for a Kenyan to write down "African" because that is what he has been taught to put on forms for race.
> 
> This idea of a restricted list is your position not mine, so when are you going to show the official government list that allowed "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" which were on documents that YOU have posted?
> 
> So when are you going to prove your own premise?
> 
> 
> *************************************
> 
> 
> Why would I even think of "shutting the fuck up".  You've been hoisted with your own petard and make yourself look bad.  All I have to do is keep pointing out your hypocritical refusal to support the document that YOU provided and life is good.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit nothing more to say, I hate people who post like you. the whole thread you were arguing Hawaii would have accepted African as a racial identifier in 1961, but now it isn't your argument. Fuck off.
Click to expand...



Actually that is factually incorrect, my argument has been and is that Hawaii *would* have accepted "African" as a racial identifier, just like they accepted "English", "German", "Korean" and "Portuguese" based on parent(s) self identification.

Your position has been that "African" was not on a list somewhere and so would not have been accepted.  Yet you have failed to provide proof that...

1.  Such a list existed for the State of Hawaii in regards to birth certificates.

2. That a government employee would reject self identification if a value not on this mythical list were provided by parent(s)

3. That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid.​


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I, as I've shown, I've not claimed that birth certificates in the State of  Hawaii only allow limited choices to some governmental list.  My position is that "race" is self identified by the parent(s), as such it is perfectly logical for a Kenyan to write down "African" because that is what he has been taught to put on forms for race.
> 
> This idea of a restricted list is your position not mine, so when are you going to show the official government list that allowed "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" which were on documents that YOU have posted?
> 
> So when are you going to prove your own premise?
> 
> 
> *************************************
> 
> 
> Why would I even think of "shutting the fuck up".  You've been hoisted with your own petard and make yourself look bad.  All I have to do is keep pointing out your hypocritical refusal to support the document that YOU provided and life is good.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit nothing more to say, I hate people who post like you. the whole thread you were arguing Hawaii would have accepted African as a racial identifier in 1961, but now it isn't your argument. Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is factually incorrect, my argument has been and is that Hawaii *would* have accepted "African" as a racial identifier, just like they accepted "English", "German", "Korean" and "Portuguese" based on parent(s) self identification.
> 
> Your position has been that "African" was not on a list somewhere and so would not have been accepted.  Yet you have failed to provide proof that...
> 
> 1.  Such a list existed for the State of Hawaii in regards to birth certificates.
> 
> 2. That a government employee would reject self identification if a value not on this mythical list were provided by parent(s)
> 
> 3. That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid.​
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


horseshit stop dancing. Hawaii would not have accepted African because it wasn't the prescribe racial identifier at the time, for blacks. If so produce the government document that says it would?



> That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid



You saw the list that was posted because you replied to it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEMXaTktUfA]YouTube - Martin Luther King, Jr.: I Have a Dream[/ame]

No mention of African


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit nothing more to say, I hate people who post like you. the whole thread you were arguing Hawaii would have accepted African as a racial identifier in 1961, but now it isn't your argument. Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is factually incorrect, my argument has been and is that Hawaii *would* have accepted "African" as a racial identifier, just like they accepted "English", "German", "Korean" and "Portuguese" based on parent(s) self identification.
> 
> Your position has been that "African" was not on a list somewhere and so would not have been accepted.  Yet you have failed to provide proof that...
> 
> 1.  Such a list existed for the State of Hawaii in regards to birth certificates.
> 
> 2. That a government employee would reject self identification if a value not on this mythical list were provided by parent(s)
> 
> 3. That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid.​
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> horseshit stop dancing. Hawaii would not have accepted African because it wasn't the prescribe racial identifier at the time, for blacks. If so produce the government document that says it would?
Click to expand...


Hawaii did accept "African" as a racial identifier at the time, it's on his birth certificate.

Produce the list that allows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" - should be on the same list if on exists.



> That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid



You saw the list that was posted because you replied to it.[/QUOTE]

Why yes I did, it didn't include "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" either.  Since those were racial identifiers used on a birth document that YOU provided, it shows that birth documents were not restricted to that federal government listing.

Thanks for proving yourself wrong.



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is factually incorrect, my argument has been and is that Hawaii *would* have accepted "African" as a racial identifier, just like they accepted "English", "German", "Korean" and "Portuguese" based on parent(s) self identification.
> 
> Your position has been that "African" was not on a list somewhere and so would not have been accepted.  Yet you have failed to provide proof that...
> 
> 1.  Such a list existed for the State of Hawaii in regards to birth certificates.
> 
> 2. That a government employee would reject self identification if a value not on this mythical list were provided by parent(s)
> 
> 3. That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid.​
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horseshit stop dancing. Hawaii would not have accepted African because it wasn't the prescribe racial identifier at the time, for blacks. If so produce the government document that says it would?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hawaii did accept "African" as a racial identifier at the time, it's on his birth certificate.
> 
> Produce the list that allows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" - should be on the same list if on exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw the list that was posted because you replied to it.
Click to expand...


Why yes I did, it didn't include "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" either.  Since those were racial identifiers used on a birth document that YOU provided, it shows that birth documents were not restricted to that federal government listing.

Thanks for proving yourself wrong.



>>>>[/QUOTE]

revised document 11/01 is not 1961 try again chump.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> horseshit stop dancing. Hawaii would not have accepted African because it wasn't the prescribe racial identifier at the time, for blacks. If so produce the government document that says it would?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii did accept "African" as a racial identifier at the time, it's on his birth certificate.
> 
> Produce the list that allows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" - should be on the same list if on exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You saw the list that was posted because you replied to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why yes I did, it didn't include "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" either.  Since those were racial identifiers used on a birth document that YOU provided, it shows that birth documents were not restricted to that federal government listing.
> 
> Thanks for proving yourself wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> revised document 11/01 is not 1961 try again chump.
Click to expand...








Where is the revision date of 11/01?  Don't see it.



>>>>


----------



## mudwhistle

This is all academic.

*If something was going to be done about him, it should have been done before he won the primary. *

I think an amendment to the constitution needs to be voted on stating that if a presidential candidate cannot pass a full background check,* if he cannot obtain the highest security clearance we have, then it doesn't matter if he meets all of the other requirements set forth.* 

Our simple and easily thwarted constitutional requirements were drafted in a time when patriotism may have been less of a question for native born citizens. Perhaps not, but these days it is a serious issue and a constant security risk.

These days our kids are being taught to hate this country and anyone they associate with, ie *Williams Ayers, Rev. Wright, Rev. Louis Farakhan,* his friendship with *the Muslim Brotherhood and Hamas*, and numerous others in Obama's case, should have disqualified him. Political correctness may have prevented us from placing him under investigation or acting on it when it was discovered he *received campaign funds from terrorists and Palestinians*. 

Also, receiving contributions through the internet should be illegal because the sources cannot be identified with any certainty. This will assure that Obama doesn't get his billion dollars from outside the US, putting him on the same playing field as everyone else.


----------



## idb

Bigrednec, this isn't even an issue any more since Obama 'trumped' all the birther nutcases with the certificate they have claimed didn't exist, or that it showed that he was a member of Al Qaeda or some such nonsense.
You and your fellow cult members should be lining up to apologise to the man, and all the others that you've accused of telling lies.
Where are the websites like www.we_are_very_sorry_mr_president.com ?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.  

Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?


----------



## WorldWatcher

Zoom-boing said:


> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?




That appears to be his new strategy.  Since the layout of the COLB form may have been updated in 2001, all historical data displayed on the form is false.

Of course there is no revision date on the Long Form and it contains the same information.

Silly isn't it.


>>>>


----------



## idb

Zoom-boing said:


> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?



That's as good a theory as any others I've seen.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaii did accept "African" as a racial identifier at the time, it's on his birth certificate.
> 
> Produce the list that allows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" - should be on the same list if on exists.
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes I did, it didn't include "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" either.  Since those were racial identifiers used on a birth document that YOU provided, it shows that birth documents were not restricted to that federal government listing.
> 
> Thanks for proving yourself wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> revised document 11/01 is not 1961 try again chump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the revision date of 11/01?  Don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...

revised or are you saying this isn't obama's COLB?


----------



## WorldWatcher

WorldWatcher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That appears to be his new strategy.  Since the layout of the COLB form may have been updated in 2001, all historical data displayed on the form is false.
> 
> Of course there is no revision date on the Long Form and it contains the same information.
> 
> Silly isn't it.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...



So here is his current logic.  Military enlistments are conducted using DD Form 4 (http://www.dtic.mil/whs/directives/infomgt/forms/eforms/dd0004.pdf).  If you notice the revision date it shows October 2007.  Under Big Reb's logic, all military enlistments prior to October 2007 are null and void because DOD changed the contract for new enlistees.


Silly isn't it.


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> Bigrednec, this isn't even an issue any more since Obama 'trumped' all the birther nutcases with the certificate they have claimed didn't exist, or that it showed that he was a member of Al Qaeda or some such nonsense.
> You and your fellow cult members should be lining up to apologise to the man, and all the others that you've accused of telling lies.
> Where are the websites like www.we_are_very_sorry_mr_president.com ?


The issue? This docuemt has yet to be proven a true copy. Poltican lie all the time. too many holes in this document to allow a free pass.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> revised document 11/01 is not 1961 try again chump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the revision date of 11/01?  Don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> revised or are you saying this isn't obama's COLB?
Click to expand...









Long Form many were demanding, no revision date, same information.



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zoom-boing said:


> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?



on a fraudulent document you can write anything.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That appears to be his new strategy.  Since the layout of the COLB form may have been updated in 2001, all historical data displayed on the form is false.
> 
> Of course there is no revision date on the Long Form and it contains the same information.
> 
> Silly isn't it.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So here is his current logic.  Military enlistments are conducted using DD Form 4 (http://www.dtic.mil/whs/directives/infomgt/forms/eforms/dd0004.pdf).  If you notice the revision date it shows October 2007.  Under Big Reb's logic, all military enlistments prior to October 2007 are null and void because DOD changed the contract for new enlistees.
> 
> 
> Silly isn't it.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


fuck wit show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?


----------



## Zoom-boing

WorldWatcher said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That appears to be his new strategy.  Since the layout of the COLB form may have been updated in 2001, all historical data displayed on the form is false.
> 
> Of course there is no revision date on the Long Form and it contains the same information.
> 
> Silly isn't it.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...



Silly?  It's illogical.  

If 'they' were going to fake a COLB or long-form or whatever, wouldn't 'they' have put 'negro' in for race?  So a big plot to fake Obama's b.c. gets destroyed because 'they' mistakenly put 'African' instead of 'negro' for race?    This whole thing is just ridiculous.

Why did he wait so long to release the long form?  I don't know but for most folks this is the end of the discussion.  He's a U.S. citizen.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> That appears to be his new strategy.  Since the layout of the COLB form may have been updated in 2001, all historical data displayed on the form is false.
> 
> Of course there is no revision date on the Long Form and it contains the same information.
> 
> Silly isn't it.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here is his current logic.  Military enlistments are conducted using DD Form 4 (http://www.dtic.mil/whs/directives/infomgt/forms/eforms/dd0004.pdf).  If you notice the revision date it shows October 2007.  Under Big Reb's logic, all military enlistments prior to October 2007 are null and void because DOD changed the contract for new enlistees.
> 
> 
> Silly isn't it.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck wit show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
Click to expand...



Show us a list that does not allow a parent to write in "African" but does allow them to write in "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese".



>>>>


----------



## Zoom-boing

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a fraudulent document you can write anything.
Click to expand...


So both documents are fake because 'the fakers' were too politically correct?    Sorry, I just don't buy that.  The documents state what they state because that's what the parent(s) wrote down.  He's a U.S. citizen born in Hawaii in 1961.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zoom-boing said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a fraudulent document you can write anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So both documents are fake because 'the fakers' were too politically correct?    Sorry, I just don't buy that.  The documents state what they state because that's what the parent(s) wrote down.  He's a U.S. citizen born in Hawaii in 1961.
Click to expand...


Parents? 

I didn't see his father's input on the form.


----------



## Zoom-boing

mudwhistle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> on a fraudulent document you can write anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So both documents are fake because 'the fakers' were too politically correct?    Sorry, I just don't buy that.  The documents state what they state because that's what the parent(s) wrote down.  He's a U.S. citizen born in Hawaii in 1961.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Parents?
> 
> I didn't see his father's input on the form.
Click to expand...


So because Obama Sr. signature isn't on the forum therefore information on the form is wrong?  Please.

Either the mom filled out all the information or they both did and just the mom signed it or he did and just the mom signed it.  Either way, there isn't some big conspiracy covering up where he was born or faking birth certificates.


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit nothing more to say, I hate people who post like you. the whole thread you were arguing Hawaii would have accepted African as a racial identifier in 1961, but now it isn't your argument. Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is factually incorrect, my argument has been and is that Hawaii *would* have accepted "African" as a racial identifier, just like they accepted "English", "German", "Korean" and "Portuguese" based on parent(s) self identification.
> 
> Your position has been that "African" was not on a list somewhere and so would not have been accepted.  Yet you have failed to provide proof that...
> 1.  Such a list existed for the State of Hawaii in regards to birth certificates.
> 
> 2. That a government employee would reject self identification if a value not on this mythical list were provided by parent(s)
> 
> 3. That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid.​
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> horseshit stop dancing. Hawaii would not have accepted African because it wasn't the prescribe racial identifier at the time, for blacks. If so produce the government document that says it would?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That this mythical list DID NOT include "African" but DID INCLUDE "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" since that was on a document you provided and touted as valid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You saw the list that was posted because you replied to it.
Click to expand...

 He wasn't a black, or a negro or a colored or whatever black Americans were called at the time. He was an African, doof!

You are a hoot.


----------



## Ravi

Zoom-boing said:


> Am I understanding this right?  A document is 'revised', therefore _all the information on that document also gets 'revised'_ to fit with current definitions?   That doesn't even make any sense.
> 
> Is the argument "Because 'African' wasn't an official or unofficial racial identifier in 1961 and when they revised the forms in 2001 (or whenever) someone screwed up, typed in 'African' and therefore the document is fake"?


No, of course it doesn't mean that. Just the format of the document itself was revised.

Apparently birferreb has never worked a job that had anything to do with paperwork.


----------



## percysunshine

Zoom-boing said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So both documents are fake because 'the fakers' were too politically correct?    Sorry, I just don't buy that.  The documents state what they state because that's what the parent(s) wrote down.  He's a U.S. citizen born in Hawaii in 1961.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents?
> 
> I didn't see his father's input on the form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Obama Sr. signature isn't on the forum therefore information on the form is wrong?  Please.
Click to expand...


My signature is not on this forum. Only an idiot would do that.


----------



## mudwhistle

Zoom-boing said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So both documents are fake because 'the fakers' were too politically correct?    Sorry, I just don't buy that.  The documents state what they state because that's what the parent(s) wrote down.  He's a U.S. citizen born in Hawaii in 1961.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents?
> 
> I didn't see his father's input on the form.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Obama Sr. signature isn't on the forum therefore information on the form is wrong?  Please.
> 
> Either the mom filled out all the information or they both did and just the mom signed it or he did and just the mom signed it.  Either way, there isn't some big conspiracy covering up where he was born or faking birth certificates.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that. I just said his father didn't sign it. He may not have even been there. I heard he was in Seattle when little Barry was born. 

My nephew's father, who's from Somalia, took the time to marry his mom, but didn't hang around to help raise him. He has scars from that to this day.

 30 years ago being in a family like Obama's would have been a none starter. This guy breezed through for reasons that only the non-politically correct could identify.


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents?
> 
> I didn't see his father's input on the form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because Obama Sr. signature isn't on the forum therefore information on the form is wrong?  Please.
> 
> Either the mom filled out all the information or they both did and just the mom signed it or he did and just the mom signed it.  Either way, there isn't some big conspiracy covering up where he was born or faking birth certificates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I just said his father didn't sign it. He may not have even been there. I heard he was in Seattle when little Barry was born.
> 
> My nephew's father, who's from Somalia, took the time to marry his mom, but didn't hang around to help raise him. He has scars from that to this day.
> 
> 30 years ago being in a family like Obama's would have been a none starter. This guy breezed through for reasons that only the non-politically correct could identify.
Click to expand...

This post doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok, maybe implying you might be lying was out of line,* but what does your being a sergeant have to do with whether or not you lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...excuse me, but I didn't imply that.  I asked him a simple question:
> 
> How do you know the nationality of each of those people?
> 
> That question was in response to his *statement of fact* that:
> 
> All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?
> 
> Note that he says "All", and *states it as fact*.  Now tell me if he is in a position to state that as fact by grabbing a photo from a page of photos, using the search term "white africans".
> 
> He may not have lied, but that only leaves "incredibly naive" or "just plain stupid".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me introduce you to the south african cricket team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in SA: Yay for South African cricket
Click to expand...


What's your point?  That they are all Africans?  Yeah, they probably are.

Can you *state as a fact* that you know that each and every one of them are African?  NO.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH so I'm running from his questiuon? and what is he doing to the one I asked him 35 pages ago? Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a chickenshit!  Answer his fucking question.
> 
> Or keep running.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck you cyndi that shows just how much of a hypocrite you are. Demand that ww answer my question and I might answer his. If not fuck off.
Click to expand...

He hasn't claimed what you say he has claimed, so until you provide his quote saying it, he isn't obligated to defend what you THINK he said.


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I could careless what you post you have been defending the African racial identifier this whole fucking thread, and now you say that hasn't been your claim. fuck you I know exactly what you have been defending and what you have claimed. Either produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier. If not shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what you mean by "defending the African racial identifier", your incorrect claim is that because it wasn't on an official government list, that it could not have possibly been used on a Hawaiian birth certificate.  It's true I disagree with that position because race on birth certificates is self-identified and is not restricted to some government list.
> 
> This position is supported by documents that YOU supplied in multiple threads that show "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as a racial identifier and they are not on a government list either.  To date you have provided no government racial identifier list which has listed those options for use on birth certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> So, if birth certificates are restricted to only those items that appear on some government list applicable to birth certificates you need to provide such a list that shows "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as restricted values for Hawaii.  If you can't supply a list supporting your position, then you have in fact inadvertently supported the position that race is self identified.
> 
> I can understand why you are getting so upset, it's kind of embarrassing to supply the information that disproves your own position.  Probably why you are resorting to being insulting and using childish profanity.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

Here ya go:


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big reb is a big zero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candy corn is of no substance
> 
> Candy corn is made primarily from sugar, corn syrup, artificial coloring, flavoring and binders.
Click to expand...

She does look pretty sweet!


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> produce a document from 1961 federal or state government that used African as a racial identifier or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I, as I've shown, I've not claimed that birth certificates in the State of  Hawaii only allow limited choices to some governmental list.  My position is that "race" is self identified by the parent(s), as such it is perfectly logical for a Kenyan to write down "African" because that is what he has been taught to put on forms for race.
> 
> This idea of a restricted list is your position not mine, so when are you going to show the official government list that allowed "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" which were on documents that YOU have posted?
> 
> So when are you going to prove your own premise?
> 
> 
> *************************************
> 
> 
> Why would I even think of "shutting the fuck up".  You've been hoisted with your own petard and make yourself look bad.  All I have to do is keep pointing out your hypocritical refusal to support the document that YOU provided and life is good.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit nothing more to say, *I hate people who post like you*. the whole thread you were arguing Hawaii would have accepted African as a racial identifier in 1961, but now it isn't your argument. Fuck off.
Click to expand...


Translation:  posters who make Big Rebecca look like a jackass.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a chickenshit!  Answer his fucking question.
> 
> Or keep running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you cyndi that shows just how much of a hypocrite you are. Demand that ww answer my question and I might answer his. If not fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't claimed what you say he has claimed, so until you provide his quote saying it, he isn't obligated to defend what you THINK he said.
Click to expand...



He seems to be under the deluded understanding that I have some type of requirement to provide evidence in support the position he's established, I don't.

He also ignores the obligation he has for providing evidence in support of his own position, which he hasn't.



Go figure what people do when backed into a corner and there is no window out of which to jump.



>>>>


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Hawaii would not have accepted African because it wasn't the prescribe racial identifier at the time, for blacks.



Prove that.


----------



## del

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you stopped running from his question?  No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH so I'm running from his questiuon? and what is he doing to the one I asked him 35 pages ago? Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're a chickenshit!  Answer his fucking question.
> 
> Or keep running.
Click to expand...


why don't you ever post anything of substance?


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> *if he cannot obtain the highest security clearance we have, then it doesn't matter if he meets all of the other requirements set forth.*



Who determines the criteria for the highest security clearance, currently?


----------



## Synthaholic

mudwhistle said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents?
> 
> I didn't see his father's input on the form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So because Obama Sr. signature isn't on the forum therefore information on the form is wrong?  Please.
> 
> Either the mom filled out all the information or they both did and just the mom signed it or he did and just the mom signed it.  Either way, there isn't some big conspiracy covering up where he was born or faking birth certificates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I just said his father didn't sign it. He may not have even been there. *I heard he was in Seattle when little Barry was born.
> *
> My nephew's father, who's from Somalia, took the time to marry his mom, but didn't hang around to help raise him. He has scars from that to this day.
> 
> 30 years ago being in a family like Obama's would have been a none starter. This guy breezed through for reasons that only the non-politically correct could identify.
Click to expand...


That would further bolster the African entry.  If he wasn't there, nobody would have been able to determine if he was a Black African or a White African, so they wouldn't have insisted that she change it to Negro.

But again, it didn't matter, since they let people self-identify.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because Obama Sr. signature isn't on the forum therefore information on the form is wrong?  Please.
> 
> Either the mom filled out all the information or they both did and just the mom signed it or he did and just the mom signed it.  Either way, there isn't some big conspiracy covering up where he was born or faking birth certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I just said his father didn't sign it. He may not have even been there. *I heard he was in Seattle when little Barry was born.
> *
> My nephew's father, who's from Somalia, took the time to marry his mom, but didn't hang around to help raise him. He has scars from that to this day.
> 
> 30 years ago being in a family like Obama's would have been a none starter. This guy breezed through for reasons that only the non-politically correct could identify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would further bolster the African entry.  If he wasn't there, nobody would have been able to determine if he was a Black African or a White African, so they wouldn't have insisted that she change it to Negro.
> 
> But again, it didn't matter, since they let people self-identify.
Click to expand...


If he wasn't there at all that means Dunham filled out the form and she put down African because he wasn't an American black (negro).


----------



## Terral

Chris said:


> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zsQ-v7kD5Q]Obama tells Students: "It's true I'm not American"... " I come from KENYA"[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Talk about a faked video.......


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> So because Obama Sr. signature isn't on the forum therefore information on the form is wrong?  Please.
> 
> Either the mom filled out all the information or they both did and just the mom signed it or he did and just the mom signed it.  Either way, there isn't some big conspiracy covering up where he was born or faking birth certificates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say that. I just said his father didn't sign it. He may not have even been there. *I heard he was in Seattle when little Barry was born.
> *
> My nephew's father, who's from Somalia, took the time to marry his mom, but didn't hang around to help raise him. He has scars from that to this day.
> 
> 30 years ago being in a family like Obama's would have been a none starter. This guy breezed through for reasons that only the non-politically correct could identify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would further bolster the African entry.  If he wasn't there, nobody would have been able to determine if he was a Black African or a White African, so they wouldn't have insisted that she change it to Negro.
> 
> But again, it didn't matter, since they let people self-identify.
Click to expand...


No they did not let blacks or any race self identify. We're talking about the 60's A black could not claim there child as white.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So here is his current logic.  Military enlistments are conducted using DD Form 4 (http://www.dtic.mil/whs/directives/infomgt/forms/eforms/dd0004.pdf).  If you notice the revision date it shows October 2007.  Under Big Reb's logic, all military enlistments prior to October 2007 are null and void because DOD changed the contract for new enlistees.
> 
> 
> Silly isn't it.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck wit show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Show us a list that does not allow a parent to write in "African" but does allow them to write in "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...excuse me, but I didn't imply that.  I asked him a simple question:
> 
> How do you know the nationality of each of those people?
> 
> That question was in response to his *statement of fact* that:
> 
> All the people in this Picture are African. Are they all of the same race?
> 
> Note that he says "All", and *states it as fact*.  Now tell me if he is in a position to state that as fact by grabbing a photo from a page of photos, using the search term "white africans".
> 
> He may not have lied, but that only leaves "incredibly naive" or "just plain stupid".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me introduce you to the south african cricket team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in SA: Yay for South African cricket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's your point?  That they are all Africans?  Yeah, they probably are.
> 
> Can you *state as a fact* that you know that each and every one of them are African?  NO.
Click to expand...


They are all African


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a chickenshit!  Answer his fucking question.
> 
> Or keep running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you cyndi that shows just how much of a hypocrite you are. Demand that ww answer my question and I might answer his. If not fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He hasn't claimed what you say he has claimed, so until you provide his quote saying it, he isn't obligated to defend what you THINK he said.
Click to expand...


He hasn't claimed? Horseshit it's been this whole thread that is his claim. So fuck off.


----------



## Zona

Terral said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zsQ-v7kD5Q]Obama tells Students: "It's true I'm not American"... " I come from KENYA"[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh my god.  You are kidding with this aren't you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

SFC Ollie said:


> Talk about a faked video.......



Yep obama isn't that stupid.


----------



## Zona

After burfers are complete morons.  Go Orly!  Go.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck wit show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us a list that does not allow a parent to write in "African" but does allow them to write in "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
Click to expand...



Your position is that there is a list used for Hawaiian birth certificates in which "African" is excluded but it must include  "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese" since that is what was on your document that you were touting.

So, show us a list that does not allow a parent to write in "African" but does allow them to write in "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese".


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show us a list that does not allow a parent to write in "African" but does allow them to write in "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your position is that there is a list used for Hawaiian birth certificates in which "African" is excluded but it must include  "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese" since that is what was on your document that you were touting.
> 
> So, show us a list that does not allow a parent to write in "African" but does allow them to write in "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Nope after you, you started this shit

show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me introduce you to the south african cricket team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Living in SA: Yay for South African cricket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  That they are all Africans?  Yeah, they probably are.
> 
> Can you *state as a fact* that you know that each and every one of them are African?  NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are all African
Click to expand...

Prove it.  What's the name of the guy all the way on the right, in the back.  And what is his biographical info?


----------



## Synthaholic

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck you cyndi that shows just how much of a hypocrite you are. Demand that ww answer my question and I might answer his. If not fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't claimed what you say he has claimed, so until you provide his quote saying it, he isn't obligated to defend what you THINK he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hasn't claimed? Horseshit it's been this whole thread that is his claim. So fuck off.
Click to expand...

Then you should have no trouble pointing to one of them.

But then again, you probably have trouble putting your shoes on the correct feet.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your position is that there is a list used for Hawaiian birth certificates in which "African" is excluded but it must include  "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese" since that is what was on your document that you were touting.
> 
> So, show us a list that does not allow a parent to write in "African" but does allow them to write in "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope after you, you started this shit
> 
> show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
Click to expand...




I've never claimed that there were any other documents since race on birth certifcates is self identified.  Just like "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese" on the document you provided.

I have shown however that Kenyan's during that time period were instructed to use "African" on official documents.









>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your position is that there is a list used for Hawaiian birth certificates in which "African" is excluded but it must include  "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese" since that is what was on your document that you were touting.
> 
> So, show us a list that does not allow a parent to write in "African" but does allow them to write in "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese".
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope after you, you started this shit
> 
> show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never claimed that there were any other documents since race on birth certifcates is self identified.  Just like "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese" on the document you provided.
> 
> I have shown however that Kenyan's during that time period were instructed to use "African" on official documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Horseshit

show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?

Ligali, an organisation that describes itself as &#8220;an African British media monitor and Equality Authority&#8221;
makes this statement on its website:
&#8220;African British is the name now used to describe the community previously mislabeled as Afro-Caribbean,
Black British, UK Black, Coloured, Black other and Black. It embraces all British nationals with antecedents
originating directly from Africa or indirectly via African diasporic communities, such as those in the Caribbean
and South America.&#8221; (Ligali, www.ligali.org)
This designate has received committed editorial support from the New Nation, a minority ethnic
newspaper paper, and variable response from its readers.
A similar renaming process occurred in late 1980s US, when Black interest groups facilitated an
ethnic identity switch from Black American to African American.

http://oxpo.politics.ox.ac.uk/projects/state_and_ethnic_definition/aikins_paper.pdf


----------



## candycorn

President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.


----------



## Ravi

How many Africans had babies in Hawaii in 1961?



Or ever, for that matter.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Synthaholic said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point?  That they are all Africans?  Yeah, they probably are.
> 
> Can you *state as a fact* that you know that each and every one of them are African?  NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are all African
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prove it.  What's the name of the guy all the way on the right, in the back.  And what is his biographical info?
Click to expand...


They play for the south african cricket team
Jean-Paul Duminy
Jean-Paul Duminy | South Africa Cricket | Cricket Players and Officials | ESPN Cricinfo

South Africa Cricket Team Squad | 2011 Cricket Worldcup


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.



How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope after you, you started this shit
> 
> show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never claimed that there were any other documents since race on birth certifcates is self identified.  Just like "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese" on the document you provided.
> 
> I have shown however that Kenyan's during that time period were instructed to use "African" on official documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit
> 
> show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
Click to expand...



I did, the Census Instructions for Kenya circa the same time.

So it makes perfect sense that a Kenyan would use "African" as a racial identifier on a fill in the blank form based on instructions received from his government on the completion of official forms.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ligali, an organisation that describes itself as an African British media monitor and Equality Authority
> makes this statement on its website:
> African British is the name now used to describe the community previously mislabeled as Afro-Caribbean,
> Black British, UK Black, Coloured, Black other and Black. It embraces all British nationals with antecedents
> originating directly from Africa or indirectly via African diasporic communities, such as those in the Caribbean
> and South America. (Ligali, Ligali | Human Rights, Natural Justice)
> This designate has received committed editorial support from the New Nation, a minority ethnic
> newspaper paper, and variable response from its readers.
> A similar renaming process occurred in late 1980s US, when Black interest groups facilitated an
> ethnic identity switch from Black American to African American.
> 
> http://oxpo.politics.ox.ac.uk/projects/state_and_ethnic_definition/aikins_paper.pdf




Since there is no relationship between this gibberish and what you asked for, let me present you with...






>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never claimed that there were any other documents since race on birth certifcates is self identified.  Just like "Korean", "English", "German", and/or "Portuguese" on the document you provided.
> 
> I have shown however that Kenyan's during that time period were instructed to use "African" on official documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit
> 
> show me a document other than obama's colb that has African as a Raical Identifer in 1961?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did, the Census Instructions for Kenya circa the same time.
> 
> So it makes perfect sense that a Kenyan would use "African" as a racial identifier on a fill in the blank form based on instructions received from his government on the completion of official forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ligali, an organisation that describes itself as an African British media monitor and Equality Authority
> makes this statement on its website:
> African British is the name now used to describe the community previously mislabeled as Afro-Caribbean,
> Black British, UK Black, Coloured, Black other and Black. It embraces all British nationals with antecedents
> originating directly from Africa or indirectly via African diasporic communities, such as those in the Caribbean
> and South America. (Ligali, Ligali | Human Rights, Natural Justice)
> This designate has received committed editorial support from the New Nation, a minority ethnic
> newspaper paper, and variable response from its readers.
> A similar renaming process occurred in late 1980s US, when Black interest groups facilitated an
> ethnic identity switch from Black American to African American.
> 
> http://oxpo.politics.ox.ac.uk/projects/state_and_ethnic_definition/aikins_paper.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since there is no relationship between this gibberish and what you asked for, let me present you with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


obama's father was a subject of the crown so in 1961 obama's father would have been a black kenyan pre what the information said

Black British, UK Black, Coloured, Black other and Black. It embraces all British nationals with antecedents


Also the source went on to say:
 A similar renaming process occurred in late 1980s US, when Black interest groups facilitated an ethnic identity switch from Black American to African American.




> I did, the Census Instructions for Kenya circa the same time.



ok the docment came from Kenya. got it.


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheBrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> yall have rendered the word racism meaningless the way you have tossed it around for the last 4 years. No matter what criticism ANYONE has of Obama racism charges get thrown out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. That ball went right over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> when the word raicist is used aginst people who aren't being racist yes it disharms the meaning of the word racist.
Click to expand...


Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. That ball went right over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the word raicist is used aginst people who aren't being racist yes it disharms the meaning of the word racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.
Click to expand...




ok let's do this give me the good things about obama that make him a good leader to you?


----------



## candycorn

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not true. That ball went right over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the word raicist is used aginst people who aren't being racist yes it disharms the meaning of the word racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.
Click to expand...


If they'd shut up and accept a black American is President, we'd shut up too;


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?
Click to expand...


Do you know how dumb you look right now? 

After Burfers are fucking idiots.  I swear, no matter what, burfers wont accept the truth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know how dumb you look right now?
> 
> After Burfers are fucking idiots.  I swear, no matter what, burfers wont accept the truth.
Click to expand...


Talk about stupid look at your photo shoped avatars.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the word raicist is used aginst people who aren't being racist yes it disharms the meaning of the word racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they'd shut up and accept a black American is President, we'd shut up too;
Click to expand...


Why are you racist against the white half of obama?


----------



## Ravi

Birfer Reb:

The "racial classification" list that you keep parroting is simply the classification list the national government uses when compiling vital statistics.

You left off a paragraph, as I illustrate below:


> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> The category "white" includes, in addition to persons reported as "white," those reported as Mexicans or Puerto Rican.


In other words, if you report your child as Mexican or Puerto Rican, which are not "accepted racial classifications" the government will count your child as white.

So these classifications do not limit how you report your child but merely how the federal government classifies your child.

I know this will either be totally ignored or go right over your head.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> Birfer Reb:
> 
> The "racial classification" list that you keep parroting is simply the classification list the national government uses when compiling vital statistics.
> 
> You left off a paragraph, as I illustrate below:
> 
> 
> 
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> The category "white" includes, in addition to persons reported as "white," those reported as Mexicans or Puerto Rican.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, if you report your child as Mexican or Puerto Rican, which are not "accepted racial classifications" the government will count your child as white.
> 
> So these classifications do not limit how you report your child but merely how the federal government classifies your child.
> 
> I know this will either be totally ignored or go right over your head.
Click to expand...


UH she called me a birther that must mean I will shut up. wrong 
irrelevant


> So these classifications do not limit how you report your child but merely how the federal government classifies your child.



What is relevant

Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."


Have a nice day.


----------



## yota5

candycorn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the word raicist is used aginst people who aren't being racist yes it disharms the meaning of the word racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they'd shut up and accept a black American is President, we'd shut up too;
Click to expand...


The contempt that Obama has earned just two years into his Presidency has nothing to do with racism.  The last President to be held in like contempt was Jimmy *Carter.*  He was white.  Like *Obama,* he was equally incompetent, and in way over his head.  *These two share the title of the two worst Presidents in the history of this great nation. * 

Carter, made the case that peanut farming wasn't a valid precursor for the Presidency.  Obama, made the case that ACORN hadn't prepared him for the oval office.  White Americans helped vote Obama, into office.  Since taking office he has let all Americans down.  Now most Americans will vote him out of office.  Happy days are coming again.


----------



## Gadawg73

yota5 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they'd shut up and accept a black American is President, we'd shut up too;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The contempt that Obama has earned just two years into his Presidency has nothing to do with racism.  The last President to be held in like contempt was Jimmy *Carter.*  He was white.  Like *Obama,* he was equally incompetent, and in way over his head.  *These two share the title of the two worst Presidents in the history of this great nation. *
> 
> Carter, made the case that peanut farming wasn't a valid precursor for the Presidency.  Obama, made the case that ACORN hadn't prepared him for the oval office.  White Americans helped vote Obama, into office.  Since taking office he has let all Americans down.  Now most Americans will vote him out of office.  Happy days are coming again.
Click to expand...


As usual yota is half right.
I didn't like most of his politics either but he was never incompetent. Far from it.
Jimmy Carter was a high graduate of The United States Naval Academy, served 6 years in the Navy as an officer and was Governor of Georgia.
Jimmy Carter was a fighter in the civil rights movement long before it was fashionable. Imagine how hard that was in southern rural Georgia. After his Presidency he has devoted most of his time to charities such as Habitat for Humanity. You will not find a better Christian man in America than Jimmy Carter.
A hell of a lot more than your peanut farmer quote.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Gadawg73 said:


> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they'd shut up and accept a black American is President, we'd shut up too;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt that Obama has earned just two years into his Presidency has nothing to do with racism.  The last President to be held in like contempt was Jimmy *Carter.*  He was white.  Like *Obama,* he was equally incompetent, and in way over his head.  *These two share the title of the two worst Presidents in the history of this great nation. *
> 
> Carter, made the case that peanut farming wasn't a valid precursor for the Presidency.  Obama, made the case that ACORN hadn't prepared him for the oval office.  White Americans helped vote Obama, into office.  Since taking office he has let all Americans down.  Now most Americans will vote him out of office.  Happy days are coming again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual yota is half right.
> I didn't like most of his politics either but he was never incompetent. Far from it.
> Jimmy Carter was a high graduate of The United States Naval Academy, served 6 years in the Navy as an officer and was Governor of Georgia.
> Jimmy Carter was a fighter in the civil rights movement long before it was fashionable. Imagine how hard that was in southern rural Georgia. After his Presidency he has devoted most of his time to charities such as Habitat for Humanity. You will not find a better Christian man in America than Jimmy Carter.
> A hell of a lot more than your peanut farmer quote.
Click to expand...


If obama is competent he's having a hard time showing it. As for Jimmy Carter he's breathing a sigh of relief because he will no longer be known as the worst President since Woodrow Wilson because obama has taken that title from him.


----------



## Gadawg73

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt that Obama has earned just two years into his Presidency has nothing to do with racism.  The last President to be held in like contempt was Jimmy *Carter.*  He was white.  Like *Obama,* he was equally incompetent, and in way over his head.  *These two share the title of the two worst Presidents in the history of this great nation. *
> 
> Carter, made the case that peanut farming wasn't a valid precursor for the Presidency.  Obama, made the case that ACORN hadn't prepared him for the oval office.  White Americans helped vote Obama, into office.  Since taking office he has let all Americans down.  Now most Americans will vote him out of office.  Happy days are coming again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual yota is half right.
> I didn't like most of his politics either but he was never incompetent. Far from it.
> Jimmy Carter was a high graduate of The United States Naval Academy, served 6 years in the Navy as an officer and was Governor of Georgia.
> Jimmy Carter was a fighter in the civil rights movement long before it was fashionable. Imagine how hard that was in southern rural Georgia. After his Presidency he has devoted most of his time to charities such as Habitat for Humanity. You will not find a better Christian man in America than Jimmy Carter.
> A hell of a lot more than your peanut farmer quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If obama is competent he's having a hard time showing it. As for Jimmy Carter he's breathing a sigh of relief because he will no longer be known as the worst President since Woodrow Wilson because obama has taken that title from him.
Click to expand...


Jimmy Carter defeated the liberals elitist eastern academic Ted Kennedy wing of the Democratic party when he took office. The eastern liberals hated him. Tip O'Neill openly worked behind Carter's back to fuck up everything and anything he did.
Carter could not get any cooperation from his own party the day he took office. 
Carter had the guts to invite Willie Nelson to perform at the White House. Willie was his usual self and fired up a twisty in his room that night. Stuff like that never helps a politician!


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birfer Reb:
> 
> The "racial classification" list that you keep parroting is simply the classification list the national government uses when compiling vital statistics.
> 
> You left off a paragraph, as I illustrate below:
> 
> 
> 
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> The category "white" includes, in addition to persons reported as "white," those reported as Mexicans or Puerto Rican.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, if you report your child as Mexican or Puerto Rican, which are not "accepted racial classifications" the government will count your child as white.
> 
> So these classifications do not limit how you report your child but merely how the federal government classifies your child.
> 
> I know this will either be totally ignored or go right over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UH she called me a birther that must mean I will shut up. wrong
> irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> So these classifications do not limit how you report your child but merely how the federal government classifies your child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is relevant
> 
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...

Like I said, it went over your head.

Too funny.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Birfer Reb:
> 
> The "racial classification" list that you keep parroting is simply the classification list the national government uses when compiling vital statistics.
> 
> You left off a paragraph, as I illustrate below:
> In other words, if you report your child as Mexican or Puerto Rican, which are not "accepted racial classifications" the government will count your child as white.
> 
> So these classifications do not limit how you report your child but merely how the federal government classifies your child.
> 
> I know this will either be totally ignored or go right over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UH she called me a birther that must mean I will shut up. wrong
> irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> So these classifications do not limit how you report your child but merely how the federal government classifies your child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is relevant
> 
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, it went over your head.
> 
> Too funny.
Click to expand...


irrelevant
Because the personwho it is refering to is the person taking the report.

And again this is the relevant part.


Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."


Have a nice day. Hope all is well with your family


----------



## Ravi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UH she called me a birther that must mean I will shut up. wrong
> irrelevant
> What is relevant
> 
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it went over your head.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irrelevant
> Because the personwho it is refering to is the person taking the report.
> 
> And again this is the relevant part.
> 
> 
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> 
> Have a nice day. Hope all is well with your family
Click to expand...

Thanks, Birfer, they are muddling through.

You still ignore the next sentence where if someone reports themself as a Mexican or Puerto Rican they are logged on the national data base as white. Which means that no one forces you to identify yourself as an "accepted racial classification."

No offense, but I am just not capable of crayoning this for you.


----------



## percysunshine

Who cares about Obamas birth certificate? It is fairly obvious that he was born. 

My question is when did he lose his virginity? How old was he, and who was the lucky girl?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it went over your head.
> 
> Too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant
> Because the personwho it is refering to is the person taking the report.
> 
> And again this is the relevant part.
> 
> 
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> 
> Have a nice day. Hope all is well with your family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Birfer, they are muddling through.
> 
> You still ignore the next sentence where if someone reports themself as a Mexican or Puerto Rican they are logged on the national data base as white. Which means that no one forces you to identify yourself as an "accepted racial classification."
> 
> No offense, but I am just not capable of crayoning this for you.
Click to expand...


irrelevant


> Mexican or Puerto Rican they are logged on the national data base as white. Which means that no one forces you to identify yourself as an "accepted racial classification."




1961 relevant
Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."

Have a great day.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant
> Because the personwho it is refering to is the person taking the report.
> 
> And again this is the relevant part.
> 
> 
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> 
> Have a nice day. Hope all is well with your family
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Birfer, they are muddling through.
> 
> You still ignore the next sentence where if someone reports themself as a Mexican or Puerto Rican they are logged on the national data base as white. Which means that no one forces you to identify yourself as an "accepted racial classification."
> 
> No offense, but I am just not capable of crayoning this for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican or Puerto Rican they are logged on the national data base as white. Which means that no one forces you to identify yourself as an "accepted racial classification."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1961 relevant
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> Have a great day.
Click to expand...


Wait, it's irrelevant that a person can use a racial identifier not on the list?  Why, because that completely refutes your point?

I think we should start questioning where you were born, bigreb, since it seems English is not your first language!


----------



## geauxtohell

Now Obama is just mocking the dumb-fucking birthers.  

This is hilarious.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9mzJhvC-8E]YouTube - President Obama at the 2011 White House Correspondents&#39; Dinner[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

candycorn said:


> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.



Disinformation agent!


----------



## candycorn

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you know how dumb you look right now?
> 
> After Burfers are fucking idiots.  I swear, no matter what, burfers wont accept the truth.
Click to expand...


Deranged mouthbreathers like big Rebecca make anybody look smart


----------



## candycorn

geauxtohell said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disinformation agent!
Click to expand...


I do what I can of course.


----------



## sitarro

percysunshine said:


> Who cares about Obamas birth certificate? It is fairly obvious that he was born.
> 
> My question is when did he lose his virginity? How old was he, and who was the lucky girl?



What makes you think it was a girl? If this guy isn't a homosexual he certainly wants to look like one.


----------



## Zona

percysunshine said:


> Who cares about Obamas birth certificate? It is fairly obvious that he was born.
> 
> My question is when did he lose his virginity? How old was he, and who was the lucky girl?



Then they would want to know if the girl was an american citizen and INSIST on seeing her burf certificate.

Its how those idiots work.


----------



## Zona

geauxtohell said:


> Now Obama is just mocking the dumb-fucking birthers.
> 
> This is hilarious.
> 
> YouTube - President Obama at the 2011 White House Correspondents' Dinner



That was great and the thing I can say I learned from it is Michelle Bachman was born in canada!  I did not know this.  How can she run for president if she was born in canada?


----------



## candycorn

geauxtohell said:


> Now Obama is just mocking the dumb-fucking birthers.
> 
> This is hilarious.
> 
> YouTube - President Obama at the 2011 White House Correspondents' Dinner



Very funny stuff; ridicules the ridiculous.


----------



## idb

You people mock, the whole birth certificate thing is an easy target, but what I want to know is what The Trump's investigators found in Hawaii.
If I recall the quote was something along the lines of..."I have people down there at this moment, and frankly, they can't believe what they are finding."

The people of America have the right to know what they found.
Why won't Mr Trump release the documents?

Is there something in them that he doesn't want the world to know?
Could it be that there are no documents?
Could it be that there was no one in Hawaii after all, can anyone remember them there?
And who is Frankly...just who was Mr Trump talking to when he made that statement?

America must be told.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Birfer, they are muddling through.
> 
> You still ignore the next sentence where if someone reports themself as a Mexican or Puerto Rican they are logged on the national data base as white. Which means that no one forces you to identify yourself as an "accepted racial classification."
> 
> No offense, but I am just not capable of crayoning this for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> Mexican or Puerto Rican they are logged on the national data base as white. Which means that no one forces you to identify yourself as an "accepted racial classification."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1961 relevant
> Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, it's irrelevant that a person can use a racial identifier not on the list?  Why, because that completely refutes your point?
> 
> I think we should start questioning where you were born, bigreb, since it seems English is not your first language!
Click to expand...


1961 relevant
Births in the United States in 1961 are classified for vital statistics into white, Negro, American Indian, Chinese, Japanese, Aleut, Eskimo, Hawaiian, and Part-Hawaiian (combined) and "other nonwhite."


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know how dumb you look right now?
> 
> After Burfers are fucking idiots.  I swear, no matter what, burfers wont accept the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deranged mouthbreathers like big Rebecca make anybody look smart
Click to expand...


funny,  do you also knuckle drag?


----------



## mudwhistle

Seems this might be part of what Obama was hiding.

Obama's father forced out at Harvard - Associated Press - POLITICO.com

My Nephew's father did the same thing. Africans would travel to the US to attend school, meet some woman and marry her.....but already have at least one, two, or several wives ether in the states or in their home country. 

Seems Obama's father was a Bigamist like my Nephew's father was. It seems Obama's parents weren't legally married which makes Obama illegitimate. 

So now you know why he's hiding his past.


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt that Obama has earned just two years into his Presidency has nothing to do with racism.  The last President to be held in like contempt was Jimmy *Carter.*  He was white.  Like *Obama,* he was equally incompetent, and in way over his head.  *These two share the title of the two worst Presidents in the history of this great nation. *
> 
> Carter, made the case that peanut farming wasn't a valid precursor for the Presidency.  Obama, made the case that ACORN hadn't prepared him for the oval office.  White Americans helped vote Obama, into office.  Since taking office he has let all Americans down.  Now most Americans will vote him out of office.  Happy days are coming again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual yota is half right.
> I didn't like most of his politics either but he was never incompetent. Far from it.
> Jimmy Carter was a high graduate of The United States Naval Academy, served 6 years in the Navy as an officer and was Governor of Georgia.
> Jimmy Carter was a fighter in the civil rights movement long before it was fashionable. Imagine how hard that was in southern rural Georgia. After his Presidency he has devoted most of his time to charities such as Habitat for Humanity. You will not find a better Christian man in America than Jimmy Carter.
> A hell of a lot more than your peanut farmer quote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If obama is competent he's having a hard time showing it. As for Jimmy Carter he's breathing a sigh of relief because he will no longer be known as the worst President since Woodrow Wilson because obama has taken that title from him.
Click to expand...


George Bush Jnr is the worst president you have ever had period. Obama wouldn't even be in the bottom 10 at the moment (although he might be - too early to talk about legacies)...

GW Bush has the distinction of making the US the laughing stock of the world. Obama has tried - and been successful to a degree -to put that right...


----------



## Ravi

mudwhistle said:


> Seems this might be part of what Obama was hiding.
> 
> Obama's father forced out at Harvard - Associated Press - POLITICO.com
> 
> My Nephew's father did the same thing. Africans would travel to the US to attend school, meet some woman and marry her.....but already have at least one, two, or several wives ether in the states or in their home country.
> 
> Seems Obama's father was a Bigamist like my Nephew's father was. It seems Obama's parents weren't legally married which makes Obama illegitimate.
> 
> So now you know why he's hiding his past.


It's been common knowledge since 2008 that Obama's father had a common law wife in Kenya.

And who the fuck cares?

You people are vomit inducing disgusting racists.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this might be part of what Obama was hiding.
> 
> Obama's father forced out at Harvard - Associated Press - POLITICO.com
> 
> My Nephew's father did the same thing. Africans would travel to the US to attend school, meet some woman and marry her.....but already have at least one, two, or several wives ether in the states or in their home country.
> 
> Seems Obama's father was a Bigamist like my Nephew's father was. It seems Obama's parents weren't legally married which makes Obama illegitimate.
> 
> So now you know why he's hiding his past.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been common knowledge since 2008 that Obama's father had a common law wife in Kenya.
> 
> And who the fuck cares?
> 
> You people are vomit inducing disgusting racists.
Click to expand...


DIdn't you at one time say Hawaii no long issues the long form BC?


----------



## Dr Grump

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this might be part of what Obama was hiding.
> 
> Obama's father forced out at Harvard - Associated Press - POLITICO.com
> 
> My Nephew's father did the same thing. Africans would travel to the US to attend school, meet some woman and marry her.....but already have at least one, two, or several wives ether in the states or in their home country.
> 
> Seems Obama's father was a Bigamist like my Nephew's father was. It seems Obama's parents weren't legally married which makes Obama illegitimate.
> 
> So now you know why he's hiding his past.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been common knowledge since 2008 that Obama's father had a common law wife in Kenya.
> 
> And who the fuck cares?
> 
> You people are vomit inducing disgusting racists.
Click to expand...



B-b-b-but Ravi, don't you know unless you adhere to the Christian, uber right wing ideals, mores and morals you are Satan spawn? How dare somebody have their own culture that is different! And if they do, they must be damned to hell. Get with the program dammit!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual yota is half right.
> I didn't like most of his politics either but he was never incompetent. Far from it.
> Jimmy Carter was a high graduate of The United States Naval Academy, served 6 years in the Navy as an officer and was Governor of Georgia.
> Jimmy Carter was a fighter in the civil rights movement long before it was fashionable. Imagine how hard that was in southern rural Georgia. After his Presidency he has devoted most of his time to charities such as Habitat for Humanity. You will not find a better Christian man in America than Jimmy Carter.
> A hell of a lot more than your peanut farmer quote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If obama is competent he's having a hard time showing it. As for Jimmy Carter he's breathing a sigh of relief because he will no longer be known as the worst President since Woodrow Wilson because obama has taken that title from him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> George Bush Jnr is the worst president you have ever had period. Obama wouldn't even be in the bottom 10 at the moment (although he might be - too early to talk about legacies)...
> 
> GW Bush has the distinction of making the US the laughing stock of the world. Obama has tried - and been successful to a degree -to put that right...
Click to expand...


Not making you argument viable. obama is doing 3rd term bush. What has changed since obama has been president?


----------



## Dr Grump

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If obama is competent he's having a hard time showing it. As for Jimmy Carter he's breathing a sigh of relief because he will no longer be known as the worst President since Woodrow Wilson because obama has taken that title from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Bush Jnr is the worst president you have ever had period. Obama wouldn't even be in the bottom 10 at the moment (although he might be - too early to talk about legacies)...
> 
> GW Bush has the distinction of making the US the laughing stock of the world. Obama has tried - and been successful to a degree -to put that right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not making you argument viable. obama is doing 3rd term bush. What has changed since obama has been president?
Click to expand...


He's doing nothing like Bush.....why do you think so many righties voted against him last year?


----------



## Ravi

Dr Grump said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this might be part of what Obama was hiding.
> 
> Obama's father forced out at Harvard - Associated Press - POLITICO.com
> 
> My Nephew's father did the same thing. Africans would travel to the US to attend school, meet some woman and marry her.....but already have at least one, two, or several wives ether in the states or in their home country.
> 
> Seems Obama's father was a Bigamist like my Nephew's father was. It seems Obama's parents weren't legally married which makes Obama illegitimate.
> 
> So now you know why he's hiding his past.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been common knowledge since 2008 that Obama's father had a common law wife in Kenya.
> 
> And who the fuck cares?
> 
> You people are vomit inducing disgusting racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> B-b-b-but Ravi, don't you know unless you adhere to the Christian, uber right wing ideals, mores and morals you are Satan spawn? How dare somebody have their own culture that is different! And if they do, they must be damned to hell. Get with the program dammit!
Click to expand...

From the article posted, it looks like some are still freaked out that Obama's father married a white woman.


----------



## mudwhistle

Ravi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems this might be part of what Obama was hiding.
> 
> Obama's father forced out at Harvard - Associated Press - POLITICO.com
> 
> My Nephew's father did the same thing. Africans would travel to the US to attend school, meet some woman and marry her.....but already have at least one, two, or several wives ether in the states or in their home country.
> 
> Seems Obama's father was a Bigamist like my Nephew's father was. It seems Obama's parents weren't legally married which makes Obama illegitimate.
> 
> So now you know why he's hiding his past.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been common knowledge since 2008 that Obama's father had a common law wife in Kenya.
> 
> And who the fuck cares?
> 
> You people are vomit inducing disgusting racists.
Click to expand...


Common-law wife. Is that the excuse they used??? That's news to me.

Problem is these guys marry several women in the states, which makes it illegal. And the left had the nerve to attack Mitt Romney for the same thing....even though he never followed ancient Mormon doctrine that has long been outlawed in the LDS church.

Oh, and calling me a racist for pointing this out is just a lame attempt at lashing out when you know full well you're wrong.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> George Bush Jnr is the worst president you have ever had period. Obama wouldn't even be in the bottom 10 at the moment (although he might be - too early to talk about legacies)...
> 
> GW Bush has the distinction of making the US the laughing stock of the world. Obama has tried - and been successful to a degree -to put that right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not making you argument viable. obama is doing 3rd term bush. What has changed since obama has been president?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's doing nothing like Bush.....why do you think so many righties voted against him last year?
Click to expand...


what is obama doing that is differnat than what Bush did?
Is gitmo closed?
Has the patroit act been repealed?
Is America out of Iraq? Afghanstian? Wait what about Libya?
Bailing out the banks?
Imagration reform?


----------



## washamericom

have any of you non birthers had a chance to look at the president's newest birth certificate at white house .gov ?? has this changed any one's mind ?? do you wonder about the timing? does this eliminate all doubt for birthers ? not for me. this may ome up this wek again.


----------



## WorldWatcher

washamericom said:


> have any of you non birthers had a chance to look at the president's newest birth certificate at white house .gov ?? has this changed any one's mind ?? do you wonder about the timing? does this eliminate all doubt for birthers ? not for me. this may ome up this wek again.




Yes it is changing my mind, for three years birthers have said "show us the long form to end the controversy".  I took them at their word.  I'm now in doubt as to the validity of their word.

1.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Governor.
2.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Director of Health.
3.  The validity of the paper document was confirmed by a letter from current Director of Health.
4.  Obama Sr. Immigration Files obtained by FIOA requests dated from 1963 (or maybe 1964) show that it was noted at the time that Obama Sr. had a child (BHO II) born in Honolulu in 1961.
4.  Fox News and the National Review confirmed that modern scanning software produces layers as part of OCR protocols in scanned documents.​
The state issued certified paper copies of the long form, this was scanned to electronic format for wide public distribution, members of the press corps where given hard copies, and it's not enough.  (Which of course is a separate question from the perspective that having an alien father is a disqualification under Natural Born Citizen.)  The whole Manchurian Candidate quality of the conspiracy is mind-boggling.

I'm beginning to doubt the sincerity of the idea that birthers were good to their word when they  said they would accept evidence issued by the sovereign State of Hawaii under it's official seal that Obama was born there in the form of a Long Form Birth Certificate.  They are becoming a true embarrassment to our Republican party and distract us from important issues while giving the liberal media plenty of fodder.  It's going to be hard enough for us to unseat a sitting President, this will not bode well politically as we are painted with a broad brush by the media based on a fringe element.



Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit - FoxNews.com
PDF Layers in Obama&#8217;s Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
http://hawaii.gov/health/vital-records/Birth_Certificate_Request.PDF
http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-correspondence.pdf
Barack Hussein Obama Sr. Immigration File



>>>>


----------



## candycorn

Watch, the 9/11 whackos will still claim Bush is behind 9/11 long after Kahlid Sheik Mohammed is executed for the crime after being found guilty.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> have any of you non birthers had a chance to look at the president's newest birth certificate at white house .gov ?? has this changed any one's mind ?? do you wonder about the timing? does this eliminate all doubt for birthers ? not for me. this may ome up this wek again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is changing my mind, for three years birthers have said "show us the long form" to end the controversy.  I took them at their word.  I'm now in doubt as to the validity of their word.
> 
> 1.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Governor.
> 2.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Director of Health.
> 3.  The validity of the paper document was confirmed by a letter from current Director of Health.
> 4.  Obama Sr. Immigration Files obtained by FIOA requests dated from 1963 (or maybe 1964) show that it was noted at the time that Obama Sr. had a child (BHO II) born in Honolulu in 1961.
> 4.  Fox News and the National Review confirmed that modern scanning software produces layers as part of OCR protocols in scanned documents.​
> The state issued certified paper copies of the long form, this was scanned to electronic format for wide public distribution, members of the press corps where given hard copies, and it's not enough.  (Which of course is a separate question from the perspective that having an alien father is a disqualification under Natural Born Citizen.)  The whole Manchurian Candidate quality of the conspiracy is mind-boggling.
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt the sincerity of the idea that birthers were good to their word when they  said they would accept evidence issued by the sovereign State of Hawaii under it's official seal that Obama was born there in the form of a Long Form Birth Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit - FoxNews.com
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> http://hawaii.gov/health/vital-records/Birth_Certificate_Request.PDF
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-correspondence.pdf
> Barack Hussein Obama Sr. Immigration File
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...




> 1.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Governor.
> 2.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Director of Health.
> 3.  The validity of the paper document was confirmed by a letter from current Director of Health.
> 4.  Obama Sr. Immigration Files obtained by FIOA requests dated from 1963 (or maybe 1964) show that it was noted at the time that Obama Sr. had a child (BHO II) born in Honolulu in 1961.
> 4.  Fox News and the National Review confirmed that modern scanning software produces layers as part of OCR protocols in scanned documents.[/INDENT][/INDENT]



What has anyone confirmed? They have taken the word from a state employee that is controled by democrats. Anyone coming from a state that is so democratic influeneced might as well be a rino. Nothing was proven by this document becaused how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore? And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore?


----------



## candycorn

Debating a birther/twoofer is just like this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvSjiq1pLVY]YouTube - Family Guy Roadhouse[/ame]


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> have any of you non birthers had a chance to look at the president's newest birth certificate at white house .gov ?? has this changed any one's mind ?? do you wonder about the timing? does this eliminate all doubt for birthers ? not for me. this may ome up this wek again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is changing my mind, for three years birthers have said "show us the long form" to end the controversy.  I took them at their word.  I'm now in doubt as to the validity of their word.
> 
> 1.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Governor.
> 2.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Director of Health.
> 3.  The validity of the paper document was confirmed by a letter from current Director of Health.
> 4.  Obama Sr. Immigration Files obtained by FIOA requests dated from 1963 (or maybe 1964) show that it was noted at the time that Obama Sr. had a child (BHO II) born in Honolulu in 1961.
> 4.  Fox News and the National Review confirmed that modern scanning software produces layers as part of OCR protocols in scanned documents.​
> The state issued certified paper copies of the long form, this was scanned to electronic format for wide public distribution, members of the press corps where given hard copies, and it's not enough.  (Which of course is a separate question from the perspective that having an alien father is a disqualification under Natural Born Citizen.)  The whole Manchurian Candidate quality of the conspiracy is mind-boggling.
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt the sincerity of the idea that birthers were good to their word when they  said they would accept evidence issued by the sovereign State of Hawaii under it's official seal that Obama was born there in the form of a Long Form Birth Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit - FoxNews.com
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> http://hawaii.gov/health/vital-records/Birth_Certificate_Request.PDF
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-correspondence.pdf
> Barack Hussein Obama Sr. Immigration File
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Governor.
> 2.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Director of Health.
> 3.  The validity of the paper document was confirmed by a letter from current Director of Health.
> 4.  Obama Sr. Immigration Files obtained by FIOA requests dated from 1963 (or maybe 1964) show that it was noted at the time that Obama Sr. had a child (BHO II) born in Honolulu in 1961.
> 4.  Fox News and the National Review confirmed that modern scanning software produces layers as part of OCR protocols in scanned documents.[/INDENT][/INDENT]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has anyone confirmed? They have taken the word from a state employee that is controled by democrats. Anyone coming from a state that is so democratic influeneced might as well be a rino. Nothing was proven by this document becaused how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore? And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore?
Click to expand...



@BR - right on time.


@Everyone else.  See what I mean?


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is changing my mind, for three years birthers have said "show us the long form" to end the controversy.  I took them at their word.  I'm now in doubt as to the validity of their word.
> 
> 1.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Governor.
> 2.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Director of Health.
> 3.  The validity of the paper document was confirmed by a letter from current Director of Health.
> 4.  Obama Sr. Immigration Files obtained by FIOA requests dated from 1963 (or maybe 1964) show that it was noted at the time that Obama Sr. had a child (BHO II) born in Honolulu in 1961.
> 4.  Fox News and the National Review confirmed that modern scanning software produces layers as part of OCR protocols in scanned documents.​
> The state issued certified paper copies of the long form, this was scanned to electronic format for wide public distribution, members of the press corps where given hard copies, and it's not enough.  (Which of course is a separate question from the perspective that having an alien father is a disqualification under Natural Born Citizen.)  The whole Manchurian Candidate quality of the conspiracy is mind-boggling.
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt the sincerity of the idea that birthers were good to their word when they  said they would accept evidence issued by the sovereign State of Hawaii under it's official seal that Obama was born there in the form of a Long Form Birth Certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit - FoxNews.com
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> http://hawaii.gov/health/vital-records/Birth_Certificate_Request.PDF
> http://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/rss_viewer/birth-certificate-correspondence.pdf
> Barack Hussein Obama Sr. Immigration File
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Governor.
> 2.  Birth in Hawaii was confirmed by a Republican Director of Health.
> 3.  The validity of the paper document was confirmed by a letter from current Director of Health.
> 4.  Obama Sr. Immigration Files obtained by FIOA requests dated from 1963 (or maybe 1964) show that it was noted at the time that Obama Sr. had a child (BHO II) born in Honolulu in 1961.
> 4.  Fox News and the National Review confirmed that modern scanning software produces layers as part of OCR protocols in scanned documents.[/INDENT][/INDENT]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What has anyone confirmed? They have taken the word from a state employee that is controled by democrats. Anyone coming from a state that is so democratic influeneced might as well be a rino. Nothing was proven by this document becaused how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore? And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @BR - right on time.
> 
> 
> @Everyone else.  See what I mean?
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


See what I mean is not the appropriate response


> Nothing was proven by this document becaused how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore? And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore?


Do try again.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Debating a birther/twoofer is just like this:
> 
> YouTube - Family Guy Roadhouse



bad analogy democrats mascot is a jackass.


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> Debating a birther/twoofer is just like this:
> 
> YouTube - Family Guy Roadhouse



And big rebecca is the biggest jackass of them all


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What has anyone confirmed? They have taken the word from a state employee that is controled by democrats. Anyone coming from a state that is so democratic influeneced might as well be a rino. Nothing was proven by this document becaused how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore? And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BR - right on time.
> 
> 
> @Everyone else.  See what I mean?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean is not the appropriate response
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was proven by this document becaused how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore? And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do try again.
Click to expand...



Read the letter.  You answer is there.


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> @BR - right on time.
> 
> 
> @Everyone else.  See what I mean?
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean is not the appropriate response
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing was proven by this document becaused how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore? And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read the letter.  You answer is there.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


"Read the letter.  You answer is there." is not the appropriate response

how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore? And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore

Cut and paste your words if you have to but you will answer me or crawl away.


----------



## candycorn

President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.



How many times was it reapeated Hawaii does not issue the long form BC anymore? If obama never had the long form how did he get the long form, if hawaii does not issue them anymore


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean is not the appropriate response
> 
> Do try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the letter.  You answer is there.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Read the letter.  You answer is there." is not the appropriate response
Click to expand...



Appropriate response?  Sure it is.  Your answer is there.

Since you have difficulty reading, here let me explain.  It is the policy of the Department of Health that when someone requests a birth certificate, they are issued a COLB.  That neither says nor implies that it is impossible or against the law, it is DOH policy (IIRC) since about 2001.  There are two ways that I understand you can bypass the policy: (a) a specific FOIA request by the individual, and (b) DOH grants an exemption.  Since it is policy, the Director of DOH can authorize an exemption to the policy, which he did.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> how many times did you say hawaii does not issue the long form anymore?



None, as I know it's not impossible.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore




Your logic is faulty, simply because it was against policy to issue a long form does not mean that the long form does not exist.

For example, let's say I run a fruit stand.  I sell Macintosh Apples, however I like Granny Smith Apples so I keep some in the refrigerator but don't sell them.  Because I don't sell Granny Smith Apples does not mean there are no Granny Smith Apples in existence.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> Cut and paste your words if you have to but you will answer me or crawl away.




I have answered you at least twice now.

Would this be like your crawling away from providing documentation that Hawaii state racial identifiers included "Korean", "English", "German", and "Portuguese"?

You deflect and crawl away instead of substantiate a document with those racial identifiers that YOU provided.


>>>>


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> How many times was it reapeated Hawaii does not issue the long form BC anymore? If obama never had the long form how did he get the long form, if hawaii does not issue them anymore



LMAO.

Are you being deliberately dense or are you really this stupid?  

More interesting:  how did he get the signature of a dead physician on his long form COLB?  Proof of forgery!

Or......

It works like this:  Hawaii _holds_ the original long form COLB in their archives and releases the short form COLB as a receipt and proof that there is a proper long form COLB.  

That's why the short term document has "prima facie" stamped on it.  

Of course you've been told this a million times.  That's why this has become comical.


----------



## WorldWatcher

geauxtohell said:


> Of course you've been told this a million times.  That's why this has become comical.



Reminds me of Wayner230 (if you understand the reference).


>>>>


----------



## geauxtohell

candycorn said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Obama is just mocking the dumb-fucking birthers.
> 
> This is hilarious.
> 
> YouTube - President Obama at the 2011 White House Correspondents' Dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very funny stuff; ridicules the ridiculous.
Click to expand...


I suspect Trump's Narcissistic Personality Disorder was barely kept in check while Obama was mocking him incessantly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the letter.  You answer is there.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Read the letter.  You answer is there." is not the appropriate response
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Appropriate response?  Sure it is.  Your answer is there.
> 
> Since you have difficulty reading, here let me explain.  It is the policy of the Department of Health that when someone requests a birth certificate, they are issued a COLB.  That neither says nor implies that it is impossible or against the law, it is DOH policy (IIRC) since about 2001.  There are two way that I understand you can bypass the policy: (a) a specific FOIA request by the individual, and (b) DOH grants an exemption.  Since it is policy, the Director of DOH can authorize an exemption to the policy, which he did.
> 
> 
> 
> None, as I know it's not impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you did not say it, it has been said. So if obama never had the long form how did he get the long form if hawaii doe not issue them anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is faulty, simply because it was against policy to issue a long form does not mean that the long form does not exist.
> 
> For example, let's say I run a fruit stand.  I sell Macintosh Apples, however I like Granny Smith Apples so I keep some in the refrigerator but don't sell them.  Because I don't sell Granny Smith Apples does not mean there are no Granny Smith Apples in existence.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and paste your words if you have to but you will answer me or crawl away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have answered you at least twice now.
> 
> Would this be like your crawling away from providing documentation that Hawaii state racial identifiers included "Korean", "English", "German", and "Portuguese"?
> 
> You deflect and crawl away instead of substantiate a document with those racial identifiers that YOU provided.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...




> None, as I know it's not impossible.



You're lying. 



> I have answered you at least twice now.



sure you have and I told you those answers were not the appropriate response



> Since you have difficulty reading, here let me explain.  It is the policy of the Department of Health that when someone requests a birth certificate, they are issued a COLB.  That neither says nor implies that it is impossible or against the law, it is DOH policy (IIRC) since about 2001.  There are two way that I understand you can bypass the policy: (a) a specific FOIA request by the individual, and (b) DOH grants an exemption.  Since it is policy, the Director of DOH can authorize an exemption to the policy, which he did.



So now your claim of hawaii does notissue the long form has changed to yes they issue them but..... RIGHT got it.


----------



## geauxtohell

mudwhistle said:


> Seems this might be part of what Obama was hiding.
> 
> Obama's father forced out at Harvard - Associated Press - POLITICO.com
> 
> My Nephew's father did the same thing. Africans would travel to the US to attend school, meet some woman and marry her.....but already have at least one, two, or several wives ether in the states or in their home country.
> 
> Seems Obama's father was a Bigamist like my Nephew's father was. It seems Obama's parents weren't legally married which makes Obama illegitimate.
> 
> So now you know why he's hiding his past.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgGCIZi1UjY]YouTube - Anchorman - "You Stay Classy San Diego"[/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

WorldWatcher said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you've been told this a million times.  That's why this has become comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Wayner230 (if you understand the reference).
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


No.  Maybe that person came around after I was locked out of the thread.


----------



## geauxtohell

In regards to the timing:  If this move was political, then Obama bungled it.  If he really wanted to use this as a political stunt, he could have let the issue fester until everyone of his opponents were on the record on the matter, and then release it and make a lot of them look really stupid.  

That's why I doubt it was political.  

I still maintain that it was a bad move.  As we now, the racist fucking birthers aren't interested in the truth.  

They never have been.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> In regards to the timing:  If this move was political, then Obama bungled it.  If he really wanted to use this as a political stunt, he could have let the issue fester until everyone of his opponents were on the record on the matter, and then release it and make a lot of them look really stupid.
> 
> That's why I doubt it was political.
> 
> I still maintain that it was a bad move.  As we now, the racist fucking birthers aren't interested in the truth.
> 
> They never have been.



Racist where is thy meaning raicst were is thy sting.. No affect what so ever over used and over cooked.


----------



## candycorn

President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.


----------



## del

geauxtohell said:


> In regards to the timing:  If this move was political, then Obama bungled it.  If he really wanted to use this as a political stunt, he could have let the issue fester until everyone of his opponents were on the record on the matter, and then release it and make a lot of them look really stupid.
> 
> That's why I doubt it was political.
> 
> I still maintain that it was a bad move.  As we now, the racist fucking birthers aren't interested in the truth.
> 
> They never have been.



of course it was political. he's starting to raise funds for 2012.


----------



## WorldWatcher

geauxtohell said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you've been told this a million times.  That's why this has become comical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Wayner230 (if you understand the reference).
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Maybe that person came around after I was locked out of the thread.
Click to expand...



It was the Dover Trial.  Not anything recent.


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Read the letter.  You answer is there." is not the appropriate response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appropriate response?  Sure it is.  Your answer is there.
> 
> Since you have difficulty reading, here let me explain.  It is the policy of the Department of Health that when someone requests a birth certificate, they are issued a COLB.  That neither says nor implies that it is impossible or against the law, it is DOH policy (IIRC) since about 2001.  There are two way that I understand you can bypass the policy: (a) a specific FOIA request by the individual, and (b) DOH grants an exemption.  Since it is policy, the Director of DOH can authorize an exemption to the policy, which he did.
> 
> 
> 
> None, as I know it's not impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is faulty, simply because it was against policy to issue a long form does not mean that the long form does not exist.
> 
> For example, let's say I run a fruit stand.  I sell Macintosh Apples, however I like Granny Smith Apples so I keep some in the refrigerator but don't sell them.  Because I don't sell Granny Smith Apples does not mean there are no Granny Smith Apples in existence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have answered you at least twice now.
> 
> Would this be like your crawling away from providing documentation that Hawaii state racial identifiers included "Korean", "English", "German", and "Portuguese"?
> 
> You deflect and crawl away instead of substantiate a document with those racial identifiers that YOU provided.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.
Click to expand...



Feel free to quote a post by me.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> I have answered you at least twice now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure you have and I told you those answers were not the appropriate response
Click to expand...



That fact that you didn't like the answer is not my problem.



bigrebnc1775 said:


> Since you have difficulty reading, here let me explain.  It is the policy of the Department of Health that when someone requests a birth certificate, they are issued a COLB.  That neither says nor implies that it is impossible or against the law, it is DOH policy (IIRC) since about 2001.  There are two way that I understand you can bypass the policy: (a) a specific FOIA request by the individual, and (b) DOH grants an exemption.  Since it is policy, the Director of DOH can authorize an exemption to the policy, which he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now your claim of hawaii does notissue the long form has changed to yes they issue them but..... RIGHT got it.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


The policy is not to issue them, does not mean they don't exist or an exception cannot be made.  The Director of DOH decided to make an exception for the President of the United States upon a request.  Go figure.



>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Appropriate response?  Sure it is.  Your answer is there.
> 
> Since you have difficulty reading, here let me explain.  It is the policy of the Department of Health that when someone requests a birth certificate, they are issued a COLB.  That neither says nor implies that it is impossible or against the law, it is DOH policy (IIRC) since about 2001.  There are two way that I understand you can bypass the policy: (a) a specific FOIA request by the individual, and (b) DOH grants an exemption.  Since it is policy, the Director of DOH can authorize an exemption to the policy, which he did.
> 
> 
> 
> None, as I know it's not impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is faulty, simply because it was against policy to issue a long form does not mean that the long form does not exist.
> 
> For example, let's say I run a fruit stand.  I sell Macintosh Apples, however I like Granny Smith Apples so I keep some in the refrigerator but don't sell them.  Because I don't sell Granny Smith Apples does not mean there are no Granny Smith Apples in existence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have answered you at least twice now.
> 
> Would this be like your crawling away from providing documentation that Hawaii state racial identifiers included "Korean", "English", "German", and "Portuguese"?
> 
> You deflect and crawl away instead of substantiate a document with those racial identifiers that YOU provided.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to quote a post by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fact that you didn't like the answer is not my problem.
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you have difficulty reading, here let me explain.  It is the policy of the Department of Health that when someone requests a birth certificate, they are issued a COLB.  That neither says nor implies that it is impossible or against the law, it is DOH policy (IIRC) since about 2001.  There are two way that I understand you can bypass the policy: (a) a specific FOIA request by the individual, and (b) DOH grants an exemption.  Since it is policy, the Director of DOH can authorize an exemption to the policy, which he did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now your claim of hawaii does notissue the long form has changed to yes they issue them but..... RIGHT got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



The policy is not to issue them, does not mean they don't exist or an exception cannot be made.  The Director of DOH decided to make an exception for the President of the United States upon a request.  Go figure.



>>>>[/QUOTE]



> Feel free to quote a post by me.



I would not call you on it if you did not say it.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the timing:  If this move was political, then Obama bungled it.  If he really wanted to use this as a political stunt, he could have let the issue fester until everyone of his opponents were on the record on the matter, and then release it and make a lot of them look really stupid.
> 
> That's why I doubt it was political.
> 
> I still maintain that it was a bad move.  As we now, the racist fucking birthers aren't interested in the truth.
> 
> They never have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist where is thy meaning raicst were is thy sting.. No affect what so ever over used and over cooked.
Click to expand...


"If the shoe fits, shove it up your ass."

- My former Platoon Sergeant.


----------



## geauxtohell

del said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the timing:  If this move was political, then Obama bungled it.  If he really wanted to use this as a political stunt, he could have let the issue fester until everyone of his opponents were on the record on the matter, and then release it and make a lot of them look really stupid.
> 
> That's why I doubt it was political.
> 
> I still maintain that it was a bad move.  As we now, the racist fucking birthers aren't interested in the truth.
> 
> They never have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it was political. he's starting to raise funds for 2012.
Click to expand...


Well, everything is political.  But I meant more along the lines of "gotcha politics".  

At any rate, if this was to raise money; he still could have gotten more mileage out of it.


----------



## geauxtohell

WorldWatcher said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of Wayner230 (if you understand the reference).
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Maybe that person came around after I was locked out of the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was the Dover Trial.  Not anything recent.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Must have fallen out of my mind.  I only remember the real notables these days.


----------



## 007

geauxtohell said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> In regards to the timing:  If this move was political, then Obama bungled it.  If he really wanted to use this as a political stunt, he could have let the issue fester until everyone of his opponents were on the record on the matter, and then release it and make a lot of them look really stupid.
> 
> That's why I doubt it was political.
> 
> I still maintain that it was a bad move.  As we now, the racist fucking birthers aren't interested in the truth.
> 
> They never have been.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course it was political. he's starting to raise funds for 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, everything is political.  But I meant more along the lines of "gotcha politics".
> 
> *At any rate, if this was to raise money; he still could have gotten more mileage out of it.*
Click to expand...

Oh it isn't over yet. I guarantee it. Only the lame stream media and the obama worshipers think it is. Most who doubted obama before doubt him even more now. Nothing is over.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> Oh it isn't over yet. I guarantee it. Only the lame stream media and the obama worshipers think it is. *Most who doubted obama before doubt him even more now. Nothing is over*.



Yeah, no shit.

Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).


----------



## Sallow

geauxtohell said:


> In regards to the timing:  If this move was political, then Obama bungled it.  If he really wanted to use this as a political stunt, he could have let the issue fester until everyone of his opponents were on the record on the matter, and then release it and make a lot of them look really stupid.
> 
> That's why I doubt it was political.
> 
> I still maintain that it was a bad move.  As we now, the racist fucking birthers aren't interested in the truth.
> 
> They never have been.



I kinda disagree. He made his opponents look silly and focused a spot light on what is overt racism. Personally, I really think he wants to work with conservatives, why? I have no idea. Maybe he's like Clinton in this way..that he wants everyone to like him. And in this case..that's just not going to happen.


----------



## Sallow

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it isn't over yet. I guarantee it. Only the lame stream media and the obama worshipers think it is. *Most who doubted obama before doubt him even more now. Nothing is over*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## Liability

Sallow said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it isn't over yet. I guarantee it. Only the lame stream media and the obama worshipers think it is. *Most who doubted obama before doubt him even more now. Nothing is over*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


Not at all.

Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.

But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.

Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.

Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.


----------



## geauxtohell

Liability said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
Click to expand...


Doubting Obama and being a birther are two very different things.

However, if you want to jump on the birther Crazy-Train (as you were a somewhat reluctant rider before he released the long form COLB), then by all means.......


----------



## candycorn

Liability said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
Click to expand...


Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.  

I've disagreed with many on this issue always believing that Obama is a Citizen though I didn't support him in the election (primary or general).  But once it was settled; many whom I disagreed with now agree with me.  Those who still think that he is not a citizen are almost confirmed as making this a ethnicity issue.


----------



## geauxtohell

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> I've disagreed with many on this issue always believing that Obama is a Citizen though I didn't support him in the election (primary or general).  But once it was settled; many whom I disagreed with now agree with me.  Those who still think that he is not a citizen are almost confirmed as making this a ethnicity issue.
Click to expand...


If it were just a matter of (as the Birther's deceitfully claim) Obama's word, Liability might have a point.

However, it is not.  To accept the birther position, you also have to deny that the State of Hawaii via a Republican appointed Director of Health and Human Services twice confirmed his citizenship and that all the proper laws were observed prior to him being put on the ballot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubting Obama and being a birther are two very different things.
> 
> However, if you want to jump on the birther Crazy-Train (as you were a somewhat reluctant rider before he released the long form COLB), then by all means.......
Click to expand...


oh really? who would have thought you were going to say that?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> I've disagreed with many on this issue always believing that Obama is a Citizen though I didn't support him in the election (primary or general).  But once it was settled; many whom I disagreed with now agree with me.  Those who still think that he is not a citizen are almost confirmed as making this a ethnicity issue.
Click to expand...




> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.


Why did we go to war in Iraq?


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubting Obama and being a birther are two very different things.
> 
> However, if you want to jump on the birther Crazy-Train (as you were a somewhat reluctant rider before he released the long form COLB), then by all means.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh really? who would have thought you were going to say that?
Click to expand...


As I know you are painfully slow on the uptake: 

See above post for further clarification.


----------



## mudwhistle

Obama thumbs his nose at everyone like the classless individual that he is.

American Thinker: Trump and the Hunt for Red Obama

Obama mocks Trump's presidential ambitions - Yahoo! News



> WASHINGTON  President Barack Obama exacted his revenge Saturday after weeks of attacks from his would-be Republican challenger Donald Trump, joking that the billionaire businessman could bring change to the White House, transforming it from a stately mansion into a tacky casino with a whirlpool in the garden.
> 
> With Trump in attendance, Obama used the White House Correspondents' Association annual dinner to mock the reality TV star's presidential ambitions. The president said Trump has shown the acumen of a future president, from firing Gary Busey on a recent episode of "Celebrity Apprentice" to focusing so much time on conspiracy theories about Obama's birthplace.
> 
> After a week when Obama released his long-form Hawaii birth certificate, he said Trump could now focus on the serious issues, from whether the moon landing actually happened to "where are Biggie and Tupac?"
> 
> "No one is prouder to put this birth certificate matter to rest than 'the Donald,'" Obama said, referring to Trump's claims the same day that he was responsible for solving the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> And then, as a coup de grace, Obama showed a screen with his vision of how Trump could bring change to the White House. "Trump" was prominently displayed in glittery letters and girls could be seen with cocktails on a Jacuzzi-augmented front lawn.
> 
> Trump chuckled at some of the earlier jokes, but was clearly less amused as comedian Seth Meyers picked up where Obama left off.
> 
> "Donald Trump often talks about running as a Republican, which is surprising," said the Saturday Night Live actor, entrusted with providing some of the comedy for the evening. "I just assumed he was running as a joke."
> 
> Trump stared icily at Meyers as he continued to criticize the real estate tycoon.



Yes, this is our President in a nut-shell. A tasteless little man with no sense of humor unless it's at someone else expense.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> I've disagreed with many on this issue always believing that Obama is a Citizen though I didn't support him in the election (primary or general).  But once it was settled; many whom I disagreed with now agree with me.  Those who still think that he is not a citizen are almost confirmed as making this a ethnicity issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did we go to war in Iraq?
Click to expand...


Executive level incompetence of the highest order.

That still doesn't equate to a conspiracy or unlawfulness.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubting Obama and being a birther are two very different things.
> 
> However, if you want to jump on the birther Crazy-Train (as you were a somewhat reluctant rider before he released the long form COLB), then by all means.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh really? who would have thought you were going to say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I know you are painfully slow on the uptake:
> 
> See above post for further clarification.
Click to expand...


No hell boy it's because I am three steps a head of you thats why I question the birth record.


----------



## geauxtohell

mudwhistle said:


> Obama thumbs his nose at everyone like the classless individual that he is.



The event is supposed to be a roast.  Obama took plenty of shots at himself (as did George Bush) if you bothered to watch the video (which I doubt).

That beings said:  the dumb-fucking birthers deserve to be mocked and derided.  It was pretty funny that Obama made the birth issue his opening zing.  

Obviously, he's not worried about this.


----------



## elvis

geauxtohell said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama thumbs his nose at everyone like the classless individual that he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The event is supposed to be a roast.  Obama took plenty of shots at himself (as did George Bush) if you bothered to watch the video (which I doubt).
> 
> That beings said:  the dumb-fucking birthers deserve to be mocked and derided.  It was pretty funny that Obama made the birth issue his opening zing.
> 
> Obviously, he's not worried about this.
Click to expand...

If he's not worried, why did he bother to show his birth certificate?


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh really? who would have thought you were going to say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I know you are painfully slow on the uptake:
> 
> See above post for further clarification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No hell boy it's because I am three steps a head of you thats why I question the birth record.
Click to expand...


You think so, huh?

You are so adorable.


----------



## 007

No matter who declares the issue "over," no matter how many names the obama ass kissing club can throw at those getting at the truth, no matter how much longer it takes to settle this issue, the facts of the matter are this... to date, both birth documents obama has produced have been proven to be forgeries, and pathetic, amateurish forgeries at that. It's as though obama himself is pissing in the face of half of America saying, "ha fuckin' ha, I wasn't born in America and I'll be damned if I have to prove it. Bite me America, and fuck your stinking constitution. I don't believe in it anyway."

» New Obama Birth Certificate is a Forgery Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Critics: Obama&#8217;s Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake &#8230;Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit

http://video.godlikeproductions.com/video/This_discovery_made_me_sick?id=9deec5835c143e48759

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSH0cJHHW1I]YouTube - Obama's Birth Certificate Is a FAKE - Proof it Has Been Altered !!![/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell

elvis said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama thumbs his nose at everyone like the classless individual that he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The event is supposed to be a roast.  Obama took plenty of shots at himself (as did George Bush) if you bothered to watch the video (which I doubt).
> 
> That beings said:  the dumb-fucking birthers deserve to be mocked and derided.  It was pretty funny that Obama made the birth issue his opening zing.
> 
> Obviously, he's not worried about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If he's not worried, why did he bother to show his birth certificate?
Click to expand...


I meant he's not worried about the legitimacy of the document he's shown, which (shockingly) is the summation of the new birther movement.  

As I have noted though, this whole thing is a Catch-22.


----------



## elvis

geauxtohell said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The event is supposed to be a roast.  Obama took plenty of shots at himself (as did George Bush) if you bothered to watch the video (which I doubt).
> 
> That beings said:  the dumb-fucking birthers deserve to be mocked and derided.  It was pretty funny that Obama made the birth issue his opening zing.
> 
> Obviously, he's not worried about this.
> 
> 
> 
> If he's not worried, why did he bother to show his birth certificate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant he's not worried about the legitimacy of the document he's shown.
> 
> As I have noted though, this whole thing is a Catch-22.
Click to expand...

I would like to know how this stupid thing got started in the first place.


----------



## geauxtohell

elvis said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's not worried, why did he bother to show his birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant he's not worried about the legitimacy of the document he's shown.
> 
> As I have noted though, this whole thing is a Catch-22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to know how this stupid thing got started in the first place.
Click to expand...


Phil Berg and then Orly Taitz appealing to people who suffer from Paranoid Personality Disorders and frank bigots who can't accept that a black guy is in the White House legitimally.


----------



## Sallow

Liability said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
Click to expand...


Come on.

There are some legimate criticisms one can make of the President.

Gitmo is still open.
Extending the Bush Tax cuts.
The surge in Afghanistan.
Health Care.
Spending.

But the birth certificate thing? Sheesh..silly.


----------



## 007

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it isn't over yet. I guarantee it. Only the lame stream media and the obama worshipers think it is. *Most who doubted obama before doubt him even more now. Nothing is over*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).
Click to expand...


The retarded ones are you who fail to admit the truth, and can do nothing more than sit on a message board and call names, you pathetic piece of shit. 

Get a life.


----------



## JBeukema

Birth certificate conflicts with father's real birthday?


----------



## xsited1

elvis said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he's not worried, why did he bother to show his birth certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant he's not worried about the legitimacy of the document he's shown.
> 
> As I have noted though, this whole thing is a Catch-22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like to know how this stupid thing got started in the first place.
Click to expand...


To me, it shows that Obama has something to hide.  Perhaps many things.  Will the general public know what these things are in the next 2-6 years?  Probably not.  Should we care?  IMO, no.  Now let's find us a real leader for 2012.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it isn't over yet. I guarantee it. Only the lame stream media and the obama worshipers think it is. *Most who doubted obama before doubt him even more now. Nothing is over*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The retarded ones are you who fail to admit the truth, and can do nothing more than sit on a message board and call names, you pathetic piece of shit.
> 
> Get a life.
Click to expand...


Oh the irony................


----------



## California Girl

So, actually, it's not 'confirmed'.... but a bunch of fucking idiot birthers are still not happy. Color me shocked pink that you're one of 'em.


----------



## Truthmatters

hahahahahahahahahahahahjahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## 007

candycorn said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> I've disagreed with many on this issue always believing that Obama is a Citizen though I didn't support him in the election (primary or general).  But once it was settled; many whom I disagreed with now agree with me. * Those who still think that he is not a citizen are almost confirmed as making this a ethnicity issue.*
Click to expand...


Bull shit.

» New Obama Birth Certificate is a Forgery Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Critics: Obamas Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit

http://video.godlikeproductions.com/video/This_discovery_made_me_sick?id=9deec5835c143e48759

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSH0cJHHW1I]YouTube - Obama's Birth Certificate Is a FAKE - Proof it Has Been Altered !!![/ame]


----------



## 007

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no shit.
> 
> Except, you guys look even more retarded now (as if that were possible).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The retarded ones are you who fail to admit the truth, and can do nothing more than sit on a message board and call names, you pathetic piece of shit.
> 
> Get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh the irony................
Click to expand...


What goes around comes around moron.


----------



## geauxtohell

xsited1 said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant he's not worried about the legitimacy of the document he's shown.
> 
> As I have noted though, this whole thing is a Catch-22.
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know how this stupid thing got started in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me, it shows that Obama has something to hide.  Perhaps many things.  Will the general public know what these things are in the next 2-6 years?  Probably not.  Should we care?  IMO, no.  Now let's find us a real leader for 2012.
Click to expand...


Like I said, it's a Catch 22.  

People will view this act through the lens of their preconceived notions that existed long before this event.  Obama had nothing to gain by releasing it, but he also had nothing to gain by sitting on it.  

I suspect it will only help him with independents who (via the polls) thought it was a non-issue anyways.  

You guys should certainly focus on finding someone for 2012.  The Donald isn't doing you any favors.

Don't worry though, he'll never run.  His ego won't stand up to the public scrutiny of his life.  As soon as people start to really question him, he'll fold.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> I've disagreed with many on this issue always believing that Obama is a Citizen though I didn't support him in the election (primary or general).  But once it was settled; many whom I disagreed with now agree with me. * Those who still think that he is not a citizen are almost confirmed as making this a ethnicity issue.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bull shit.
> 
> » New Obama Birth Certificate is a Forgery Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> Critics: Obamas Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> http://video.godlikeproductions.com/video/This_discovery_made_me_sick?id=9deec5835c143e48759
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSH0cJHHW1I]YouTube - Obama's Birth Certificate Is a FAKE - Proof it Has Been Altered !!![/ame]
Click to expand...


"Infowars"?

Congrats, you guys have descended to the same circle of Hell as the idiot truthers.


----------



## JBeukema

Obama 'Official Birth Video' Unveiled By President At White House Correspondents' Dinner (VIDEO)


----------



## 007

California Girl said:


> So, actually, it's not 'confirmed'.... but a bunch of fucking idiot birthers are still not happy. Color me shocked pink that you're one of 'em.



Don't talk to me, idiot.


----------



## candycorn

Pale Rider said:


> No altering quotes.  ~Elvis.



President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> The retarded ones are you who fail to admit the truth, and can do nothing more than sit on a message board and call names, you pathetic piece of shit.
> 
> Get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh the irony................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What goes around comes around moron.
Click to expand...


LMAO.  This issue was legless to begin with.  Now you guys are really screwed.  

It's funny to watch you act like you have Obama on the ropes now (for doing what you guys have asked him to do for three years).


----------



## geauxtohell

Why in the fuck is this in the conspiracy forum?????  Yeaaaarrrgggghhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Sallow

Funny..


----------



## 007

candycorn said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
Click to expand...


Just a little FYI candyporn, it's against the rules to alter another persons quotes. You might want to refrain from that in the future, lest you get yourself banned.

obama is a filthy, socialist, marxist, black theologist, racist, narcissist, radical piece of shit, and a fraud.


----------



## Tank

He makes a better comedian then a President


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> I've disagreed with many on this issue always believing that Obama is a Citizen though I didn't support him in the election (primary or general).  But once it was settled; many whom I disagreed with now agree with me.  Those who still think that he is not a citizen are almost confirmed as making this a ethnicity issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did we go to war in Iraq?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Executive level incompetence of the highest order.
> 
> That still doesn't equate to a conspiracy or unlawfulness.
Click to expand...


Read my comment but yet you over look corn of no substance post



> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think? Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.


Exactly the reason why obama supports are brain dead drons.
And I know corn of no substance said she was not a obama supporter but where have I heard that before?


----------



## candycorn

Pale Rider said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just a little FYI candyporn, it's against the rules to alter another persons quotes. You might want to refrain from that in the future, lest you get yourself banned.
> 
> obama is a filthy, socialist, marxist, black theologist, racist narcissist, radical piece of shit, and a fraud.
Click to expand...


I don't have to quote everything...I quoted your first two words, didn't alter any of it.  But feel free to complain about such a trivial matter; after all you're used to being a trivial matter by now, I'm sure.

Meanwhile

President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taking anything said at face value is what you should do in every case; don't you think?  Actions should always follow words; in Washington that doesn't happen often no matter who POTUS is.
> 
> I've disagreed with many on this issue always believing that Obama is a Citizen though I didn't support him in the election (primary or general).  But once it was settled; many whom I disagreed with now agree with me. * Those who still think that he is not a citizen are almost confirmed as making this a ethnicity issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bull shit.
> 
> » New Obama Birth Certificate is a Forgery Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> Critics: Obamas Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> http://video.godlikeproductions.com/video/This_discovery_made_me_sick?id=9deec5835c143e48759
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSH0cJHHW1I]YouTube - Obama's Birth Certificate Is a FAKE - Proof it Has Been Altered !!![/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Infowars"?
> 
> Congrats, you guys have descended to the same circle of Hell as the idiot truthers.
Click to expand...


refute the claim in the video.


----------



## candycorn

Tank said:


> He makes a better comedian then a President



Ture that; he was hilarious at the WHCD


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the word raicist is used aginst people who aren't being racist yes it disharms the meaning of the word racist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok let's do this give me the good things about obama that make him a good leader to you?
Click to expand...


That method has grown quite tiresome. Any information you don't like, you are not receptive to. Quit playing games. Attempting to have a normal conversation with you is an excercise in futility.


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?
Click to expand...


  IDIOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sallow

geauxtohell said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know how this stupid thing got started in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it shows that Obama has something to hide.  Perhaps many things.  Will the general public know what these things are in the next 2-6 years?  Probably not.  Should we care?  IMO, no.  Now let's find us a real leader for 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's a Catch 22.
> 
> People will view this act through the lens of their preconceived notions that existed long before this event.  Obama had nothing to gain by releasing it, but he also had nothing to gain by sitting on it.
> 
> I suspect it will only help him with independents who (via the polls) thought it was a non-issue anyways.
> 
> You guys should certainly focus on finding someone for 2012.  The Donald isn't doing you any favors.
> 
> Don't worry though, he'll never run.  His ego won't stand up to the public scrutiny of his life.  As soon as people start to really question him, he'll fold.
Click to expand...


He's out after NBC announces it's renewing his show. I basically thought this was a republican strategy to send out the clowns and have the other side exhaust themselves before they roll out a real candidate. But if that's the case..it looks like it backfired. And badly.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little FYI candyporn, it's against the rules to alter another persons quotes. You might want to refrain from that in the future, lest you get yourself banned.
> 
> obama is a filthy, socialist, marxist, black theologist, racist narcissist, radical piece of shit, and a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to quote everything...I quoted your first two words, didn't alter any of it.  But feel free to complain about such a trivial matter; after all you're used to being a trivial matter by now, I'm sure.
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
Click to expand...


You lied when you said you did not support obama^^^^^ proof you do.


----------



## xsited1

geauxtohell said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know how this stupid thing got started in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it shows that Obama has something to hide.  Perhaps many things.  Will the general public know what these things are in the next 2-6 years?  Probably not.  Should we care?  IMO, no.  Now let's find us a real leader for 2012.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's a Catch 22.
> 
> People will view this act through the lens of their preconceived notions that existed long before this event.  Obama had nothing to gain by releasing it, but he also had nothing to gain by sitting on it.
> 
> I suspect it will only help him with independents who (via the polls) thought it was a non-issue anyways.
> 
> You guys should certainly focus on finding someone for 2012.  The Donald isn't doing you any favors.
> 
> Don't worry though, he'll never run.  His ego won't stand up to the public scrutiny of his life.  As soon as people start to really question him, he'll fold.
Click to expand...


You guys?  I'm assuming you mean the Republicans.  Yes, the Republicans need to find a good candidate.  I seriously doubt it will be Donald Trump.  My guess is that if he runs, he'll run as an independent.


----------



## 007

candycorn said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little FYI candyporn, it's against the rules to alter another persons quotes. You might want to refrain from that in the future, lest you get yourself banned.
> 
> obama is a filthy, socialist, marxist, black theologist, racist narcissist, radical piece of shit, and a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to quote everything...I quoted your first two words, didn't alter any of it.  But feel free to complain about such a trivial matter; after all you're used to being a trivial matter by now, I'm sure.
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
Click to expand...


You altered my quote, period. It was a full sentence and you altered it. That's against the rules, and no, not even your arrogant little cherry self is above the rules. 

Abide by them like everyone else, or yes, I'm afraid you will earn yourself a time out.

Meanwhile, your unquestioning support for the worst President in American history says much about yourself. You, are an idiot, extraordinaire.


----------



## elvis

Sallow said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it shows that Obama has something to hide.  Perhaps many things.  Will the general public know what these things are in the next 2-6 years?  Probably not.  Should we care?  IMO, no.  Now let's find us a real leader for 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's a Catch 22.
> 
> People will view this act through the lens of their preconceived notions that existed long before this event.  Obama had nothing to gain by releasing it, but he also had nothing to gain by sitting on it.
> 
> I suspect it will only help him with independents who (via the polls) thought it was a non-issue anyways.
> 
> You guys should certainly focus on finding someone for 2012.  The Donald isn't doing you any favors.
> 
> Don't worry though, he'll never run.  His ego won't stand up to the public scrutiny of his life.  As soon as people start to really question him, he'll fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's out after NBC announces it's renewing his show. I basically thought this was a republican strategy to send out the clowns and have the other side exhaust themselves before they roll out a real candidate. But if that's the case..it looks like it backfired. And badly.
Click to expand...

good point.


----------



## Meister

candycorn said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
Click to expand...


I'm still waiting for Obama to look smart, in fact, I'm praying that he'll look smart.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little FYI candyporn, it's against the rules to alter another persons quotes. You might want to refrain from that in the future, lest you get yourself banned.
> 
> obama is a filthy, socialist, marxist, black theologist, racist narcissist, radical piece of shit, and a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to quote everything...I quoted your first two words, didn't alter any of it.  But feel free to complain about such a trivial matter; after all you're used to being a trivial matter by now, I'm sure.
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You altered my quote, period. It was a full sentence and you altered it. That's against the rules, and no, not even your arrogant little cherry self is above the rules.
> 
> Abide by them like everyone else, or yes, I'm afraid you will earn yourself a time out.
> 
> Meanwhile, your unquestioning support for the worst President in American history says much about yourself. You, are an idiot, extraordinaire.
Click to expand...


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little FYI candyporn, it's against the rules to alter another persons quotes. You might want to refrain from that in the future, lest you get yourself banned.
> 
> obama is a filthy, socialist, marxist, black theologist, racist narcissist, radical piece of shit, and a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to quote everything...I quoted your first two words, didn't alter any of it.  But feel free to complain about such a trivial matter; after all you're used to being a trivial matter by now, I'm sure.
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lied when you said you did not support obama^^^^^ proof you do.
Click to expand...


LMAO.

The parade of knuckleheads continues.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok let's do this give me the good things about obama that make him a good leader to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That method has grown quite tiresome. Any information you don't like, you are not receptive to. Quit playing games. Attempting to have a normal conversation with you is an excercise in futility.
Click to expand...


So in other words you haven't a good argument to defend the reason why you support obama? Got it.


----------



## candycorn

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you keep that in mind if it ever REALLY happens. But for now, it IS being used against people who could not be more racist if they walked down the street wearing a white sheet. So drop the bullshit. I'm sick of you people trying to pretend you're the victims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok let's do this give me the good things about obama that make him a good leader to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That method has grown quite tiresome. Any information you don't like, you are not receptive to. Quit playing games. Attempting to have a normal conversation with you is an excercise in futility.
Click to expand...


We've piped in live to a bigrebecca counseling session with just one of the team of shrinks she is seeing.... here is the footage.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvSjiq1pLVY]YouTube - Family Guy Roadhouse[/ame]


----------



## 007

geauxtohell said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to quote everything...I quoted your first two words, didn't alter any of it.  But feel free to complain about such a trivial matter; after all you're used to being a trivial matter by now, I'm sure.
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You altered my quote, period. It was a full sentence and you altered it. That's against the rules, and no, not even your arrogant little cherry self is above the rules.
> 
> Abide by them like everyone else, or yes, I'm afraid you will earn yourself a time out.
> 
> Meanwhile, your unquestioning support for the worst President in American history says much about yourself. You, are an idiot, extraordinaire.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Call in your own waaahmbulance... real good retard... you thought ahead...


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Read my comment but yet you over look corn of no substance post



I didn't realize it was my responsibility to account for other people's responses to you.

You've played this little game before.  It's asinine.  You have enough trouble keeping track of your own bullshit in a two way exchange.  I suggest we don't introduce a third.


----------



## candycorn

Meister said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Obama to look smart, in fact, I'm praying that he'll look smart.
Click to expand...


Relative to the birthers; he's Einstein, Fyneman, and Plato all rolled into one.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> refute the claim in the video.



Why bother?  I don't have to step in shit to tell you that it's a giant turd.

If you want to marry up to Alex Jones and the truthers, have fun.  That speaks for itself.


----------



## candycorn

Pale Rider said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little FYI candyporn, it's against the rules to alter another persons quotes. You might want to refrain from that in the future, lest you get yourself banned.
> 
> obama is a filthy, socialist, marxist, black theologist, racist narcissist, radical piece of shit, and a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to quote everything...I quoted your first two words, didn't alter any of it.  But feel free to complain about such a trivial matter; after all you're used to being a trivial matter by now, I'm sure.
> 
> Meanwhile
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You altered my quote, period. It was a full sentence and you altered it. That's against the rules, and no, not even your arrogant little cherry self is above the rules.
> 
> Abide by them like everyone else, or yes, I'm afraid you will earn yourself a time out.
> 
> Meanwhile, your unquestioning support for the worst President in American history says much about yourself. You, are an idiot, extraordinaire.
Click to expand...


Whatever...


Meanwhile

President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind


----------



## candycorn

Pale Rider said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You altered my quote, period. It was a full sentence and you altered it. That's against the rules, and no, not even your arrogant little cherry self is above the rules.
> 
> Abide by them like everyone else, or yes, I'm afraid you will earn yourself a time out.
> 
> Meanwhile, your unquestioning support for the worst President in American history says much about yourself. You, are an idiot, extraordinaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Call in your own waaahmbulance... real good retard... you thought ahead...
Click to expand...



Meanwhile

President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind


----------



## Meister

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Obama to look smart, in fact, I'm praying that he'll look smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the birthers; he's Einstein, Fyneman, and Plato all rolled into one.
Click to expand...


No he's not.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IDIOT!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


There's only two people that I know of that have actually view the document. obama is a pathlogical liar so you can't believe him democrats are liars so you can't believe them. The only way this issue will be silent is to have a non partisan panel of experts view the document and no one fom Hawaii is to be on the panel.


----------



## geauxtohell

Sallow said:


> He's out after NBC announces it's renewing his show. I basically thought this was a republican strategy to send out the clowns and have the other side exhaust themselves before they roll out a real candidate. But if that's the case..it looks like it backfired. And badly.



I suspect that Trump's behavior will keep NBC from renewing his show.  He's just too much of a wild card, and I suspect that advertisers don't want to be associated with him.  He looks like a clown now and most brands don't want to be associated with that.  

I don't know about the larger GOP issue.  Trump basically does what he wants.  He's also not terribly conservative.


----------



## geauxtohell

xsited1 said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, it shows that Obama has something to hide.  Perhaps many things.  Will the general public know what these things are in the next 2-6 years?  Probably not.  Should we care?  IMO, no.  Now let's find us a real leader for 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's a Catch 22.
> 
> People will view this act through the lens of their preconceived notions that existed long before this event.  Obama had nothing to gain by releasing it, but he also had nothing to gain by sitting on it.
> 
> I suspect it will only help him with independents who (via the polls) thought it was a non-issue anyways.
> 
> You guys should certainly focus on finding someone for 2012.  The Donald isn't doing you any favors.
> 
> Don't worry though, he'll never run.  His ego won't stand up to the public scrutiny of his life.  As soon as people start to really question him, he'll fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys?  I'm assuming you mean the Republicans.  Yes, the Republicans need to find a good candidate.  I seriously doubt it will be Donald Trump.  My guess is that if he runs, he'll run as an independent.
Click to expand...


That is indeed what I meant.


----------



## geauxtohell

Pale Rider said:


> Call in your own waaahmbulance... real good retard... you thought ahead...



Not only are you stupid, you aren't especially witty, either.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok let's do this give me the good things about obama that make him a good leader to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That method has grown quite tiresome. Any information you don't like, you are not receptive to. Quit playing games. Attempting to have a normal conversation with you is an excercise in futility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've piped in live to a bigrebecca counseling session with just one of the team of shrinks she is seeing.... here is the footage.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvSjiq1pLVY]YouTube - Family Guy Roadhouse[/ame]
Click to expand...


corn of no substance you do reaize the jackass is the democrats mascot.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That method has grown quite tiresome. Any information you don't like, you are not receptive to. Quit playing games. Attempting to have a normal conversation with you is an excercise in futility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've piped in live to a bigrebecca counseling session with just one of the team of shrinks she is seeing.... here is the footage.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvSjiq1pLVY]YouTube - Family Guy Roadhouse[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> corn of no substance you do reaize the jackass is the democrats mascot.
Click to expand...


Slam dunk retort, rebelboi.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

geauxtohell said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've piped in live to a bigrebecca counseling session with just one of the team of shrinks she is seeing.... here is the footage.
> 
> YouTube - Family Guy Roadhouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corn of no substance you do reaize the jackass is the democrats mascot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slam dunk retort, rebelboi.
Click to expand...


Right hell boy. right.


----------



## xsited1

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Obama to look smart, in fact, I'm praying that he'll look smart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Relative to the birthers; he's Einstein, Fyneman, and Plato all rolled into one.
Click to expand...


A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.

(BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)


----------



## candycorn

xsited1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Obama to look smart, in fact, I'm praying that he'll look smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the birthers; he's Einstein, Fyneman, and Plato all rolled into one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.
> 
> (BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)
Click to expand...


Thanks for correcting my spelling;
I was disappointed in my President for giving in to the mob myself.
Presidents don't do that; Obama did.  Instead of capitalizing on that act of weakness; birthers are now catterwalling about authenticity making them look still worse.

Obama, for the first time, looked Presidential this past week; the birthers look ridiculous and the GOP is going to suffer because of it.  IMHO


----------



## Sallow

geauxtohell said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's out after NBC announces it's renewing his show. I basically thought this was a republican strategy to send out the clowns and have the other side exhaust themselves before they roll out a real candidate. But if that's the case..it looks like it backfired. And badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that Trump's behavior will keep NBC from renewing his show.  He's just too much of a wild card, and I suspect that advertisers don't want to be associated with him.  He looks like a clown now and most brands don't want to be associated with that.
> 
> I don't know about the larger GOP issue.  Trump basically does what he wants.  He's also not terribly conservative.
Click to expand...


Actually..I think NBC is pleased by this. People like a carnival and this will certainly help his ratings.


----------



## xsited1

candycorn said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the birthers; he's Einstein, Fyneman, and Plato all rolled into one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.
> 
> (BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for correcting my spelling;
> I was disappointed in my President for giving in to the mob myself.
> Presidents don't do that; Obama did.  Instead of capitalizing on that act of weakness; birthers are now catterwalling about authenticity making them look still worse.
> 
> Obama, for the first time, looked Presidential this past week; the birthers look ridiculous and the GOP is going to suffer because of it.  IMHO
Click to expand...


Obama looked Presidential?  I haven't seen that since he assumed office.  To me, he looked like an absolute and complete idiot.  But anyway, I'm a Physicist so the correct spelling of Richard Feynman's name is somewhat important to me.  (BTW, it's hard to look Presidential on a talk show.  Just my 2 cents.)


----------



## bigrebnc1775

xsited1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Obama to look smart, in fact, I'm praying that he'll look smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the birthers; he's Einstein, Fyneman, and Plato all rolled into one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.
> 
> (BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)
Click to expand...


exactly


----------



## elvis

Sallow said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's out after NBC announces it's renewing his show. I basically thought this was a republican strategy to send out the clowns and have the other side exhaust themselves before they roll out a real candidate. But if that's the case..it looks like it backfired. And badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect that Trump's behavior will keep NBC from renewing his show.  He's just too much of a wild card, and I suspect that advertisers don't want to be associated with him.  He looks like a clown now and most brands don't want to be associated with that.
> 
> I don't know about the larger GOP issue.  Trump basically does what he wants.  He's also not terribly conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually..I think NBC is pleased by this. People like a carnival and this will certainly help his ratings.
Click to expand...

you bet your ass they're pleased by it.  I bet his season finale sets some records.


----------



## candycorn

Meanwhile

President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind


----------



## Sallow

xsited1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Obama to look smart, in fact, I'm praying that he'll look smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the birthers; he's Einstein, Fyneman, and Plato all rolled into one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.
> 
> (BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)
Click to expand...


Over and over President Obama displays a mastery of statecraft and politics that would make Francis Walingham jealous and over and over..you guys keep calling him stupid.

Add in..you throw up morons like Trump and Palin, as "serious" candidates for the job.

Please..keep it up.


----------



## candycorn

xsited1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.
> 
> (BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for correcting my spelling;
> I was disappointed in my President for giving in to the mob myself.
> Presidents don't do that; Obama did.  Instead of capitalizing on that act of weakness; birthers are now catterwalling about authenticity making them look still worse.
> 
> Obama, for the first time, looked Presidential this past week; the birthers look ridiculous and the GOP is going to suffer because of it.  IMHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama looked Presidential?  I haven't seen that since he assumed office.  To me, he looked like an absolute and complete idiot.  But anyway, I'm a Physicist so the correct spelling of Richard Feynman's name is somewhat important to me.  (BTW, it's hard to look Presidential on a talk show.  Just my 2 cents.)
Click to expand...


Well, I wasn't talking about the OW appearance.  I would have preferred him to wait until all real contenders took a stand on his citizenship before he blew them out of the water; Trump is finished because of it so I guess that was reward enough.


----------



## Toro

geauxtohell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubting Obama and being a birther are two very different things.
> 
> However, if you want to jump on the birther Crazy-Train (as you were a somewhat reluctant rider before he released the long form COLB), then by all means.......
Click to expand...


Doubting Bush was smart. Bring a twoofer?  Not so much.


----------



## Meister

candycorn said:


> Meanwhile
> 
> President Obama and myself thanks you for your support in making him look smarter by making birthers look not only stupid but almost criminally devoid of intelligence of any kind



It didn't make him look any smarter than he is.  In his own words, "You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig".

I'm not a birther, but this isn't really going to gain much traction except for the liberal base.


----------



## Meister

candycorn said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for correcting my spelling;
> I was disappointed in my President for giving in to the mob myself.
> Presidents don't do that; Obama did.  Instead of capitalizing on that act of weakness; birthers are now catterwalling about authenticity making them look still worse.
> 
> Obama, for the first time, looked Presidential this past week; the birthers look ridiculous and the GOP is going to suffer because of it.  IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama looked Presidential?  I haven't seen that since he assumed office.  To me, he looked like an absolute and complete idiot.  But anyway, I'm a Physicist so the correct spelling of Richard Feynman's name is somewhat important to me.  (BTW, it's hard to look Presidential on a talk show.  Just my 2 cents.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't talking about the OW appearance.  I would have preferred him to wait until all real contenders took a stand on his citizenship before he blew them out of the water; Trump is finished because of it so I guess that was reward enough.
Click to expand...


IMO, Trump never stood a chance with the conservative base.  He's not a conservative and not a politician, he's an entertainer, and businessman.


----------



## candycorn

Meister said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama looked Presidential?  I haven't seen that since he assumed office.  To me, he looked like an absolute and complete idiot.  But anyway, I'm a Physicist so the correct spelling of Richard Feynman's name is somewhat important to me.  (BTW, it's hard to look Presidential on a talk show.  Just my 2 cents.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't talking about the OW appearance.  I would have preferred him to wait until all real contenders took a stand on his citizenship before he blew them out of the water; Trump is finished because of it so I guess that was reward enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IMO, Trump never stood a chance with the conservative base.  He's not a conservative and not a politician, he's an entertainer, and businessman.
Click to expand...


I agree in part.  He's this year's version of Perot; perhaps some good ideas but politics is a profession and it is a hard profession; you doubt it?  Look at the incumbency rates.  

I agree that he probably didn't stand much of a chance but he did himself no favors aligning with the birthers.


----------



## geauxtohell

Midnight Marauder said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Berg wasn't the first, but he too got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who was the first?
> 
> Furthermore, you can no more prove that Berg got his marching orders from the Clinton campaign then I can prove that the the moon has a cheese filled center.
> 
> Berg has kept fighting this thing long (albeit ineptly) long after the primary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I can prove it, I still have the emails.
> Berg and the PUMAS are _still_ birfers. They never stopped.
Click to expand...


I am still kind of curious about those magic e-mails.....


----------



## Sallow

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't talking about the OW appearance.  I would have preferred him to wait until all real contenders took a stand on his citizenship before he blew them out of the water; Trump is finished because of it so I guess that was reward enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, Trump never stood a chance with the conservative base.  He's not a conservative and not a politician, he's an entertainer, and businessman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree in part.  He's this year's version of Perot; perhaps some good ideas but politics is a profession and it is a hard profession; you doubt it?  Look at the incumbency rates.
> 
> I agree that he probably didn't stand much of a chance but he did himself no favors aligning with the birthers.
Click to expand...


He's not running..nor did he have any intention of running. This was basically for ratings. He's been down this road a few times.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I would not call you on it if you did not say it.




Then man up and click on my User Name, select "Find All Posts By WorldWatcher" and provide the posts where I stated that it is impossible for someone to get a long form copy of their birth certificate.


You've already called me a lair once and I've proven you wrong.  Man up.


>>>>


----------



## candycorn

Sallow said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, Trump never stood a chance with the conservative base.  He's not a conservative and not a politician, he's an entertainer, and businessman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree in part.  He's this year's version of Perot; perhaps some good ideas but politics is a profession and it is a hard profession; you doubt it?  Look at the incumbency rates.
> 
> I agree that he probably didn't stand much of a chance but he did himself no favors aligning with the birthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not running..nor did he have any intention of running. This was basically for ratings. He's been down this road a few times.
Click to expand...


Let me ask you something...do you know anybody who is now going to watch Celeb Apprentice who wasn't doing so before?  

I don't and I live in a pretty GOP infested area.


----------



## jillian

xsited1 said:


> Obama looked Presidential?  I haven't seen that since he assumed office.  To me, he looked like an absolute and complete idiot.  But anyway, I'm a Physicist so the correct spelling of Richard Feynman's name is somewhat important to me.  (BTW, it's hard to look Presidential on a talk show.  Just my 2 cents.)



and therein lies the problem with extremists. you're unable to discern how he appears to others.

most people know the difference between a good showing and a bad one. but for some retarded reason, the obama derangement syndrome people, who never would have approved of anything he said or did, under any set of circumstances, think everything he does is, how do you put it? oh yeah.. "like a complete idiot".

that doesn't jibe with at least half the country.


----------



## geauxtohell

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call you on it if you did not say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then man up and click on my User Name, select "Find All Posts By WorldWatcher" and provide the posts where I stated that it is impossible for someone to get a long form copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> You've already called me a lair once and I've proven you wrong.  Man up.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Lacks necessary equipment.


----------



## Sallow

candycorn said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree in part.  He's this year's version of Perot; perhaps some good ideas but politics is a profession and it is a hard profession; you doubt it?  Look at the incumbency rates.
> 
> I agree that he probably didn't stand much of a chance but he did himself no favors aligning with the birthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not running..nor did he have any intention of running. This was basically for ratings. He's been down this road a few times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you something...do you know anybody who is now going to watch Celeb Apprentice who wasn't doing so before?
> 
> I don't and I live in a pretty GOP infested area.
Click to expand...


That's a good question. But my assertions come from being well acquainted with Trump and his tactics. He's a real glutton for the limelight..he absolutely loves it. He puts his name on everything..and turns everything he touches into a garish monstrosity. I was sort of surprised when I read in the New York Post that he began shaking people's hands..because that's something he never does. However, this is a twofer for him, he gets the limelight and the ear of the Republican party in a way he never has..

But I am reasonably sure he will quit this in May.


----------



## candycorn

Sallow said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not running..nor did he have any intention of running. This was basically for ratings. He's been down this road a few times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you something...do you know anybody who is now going to watch Celeb Apprentice who wasn't doing so before?
> 
> I don't and I live in a pretty GOP infested area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good question. But my assertions come from being well acquainted with Trump and his tactics. He's a real glutton for the limelight..he absolutely loves it. He puts his name on everything..and turns everything he touches into a garish monstrosity. I was sort of surprised when I read in the New York Post that he began shaking people's hands..because that's something he never does. However, this is a twofer for him, he gets the limelight and the ear of the Republican party in a way he never has..
> 
> But I am reasonably sure he will quit this in May.
Click to expand...


I agree; there is no good ROI for spending *that* much on what I'm sure his advisors will tell him is a losing enterprise.


----------



## Foxfyre

candycorn said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't talking about the OW appearance.  I would have preferred him to wait until all real contenders took a stand on his citizenship before he blew them out of the water; Trump is finished because of it so I guess that was reward enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, Trump never stood a chance with the conservative base.  He's not a conservative and not a politician, he's an entertainer, and businessman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree in part.  He's this year's version of Perot; perhaps some good ideas but politics is a profession and it is a hard profession; you doubt it?  Look at the incumbency rates.
> 
> I agree that he probably didn't stand much of a chance but he did himself no favors aligning with the birthers.
Click to expand...


I wonder.  The American public can have a really short memory and is pretty forgiving if given a reason to be so.  Trump knows from watching other politicians that running on serious issues doesn't win elections.  You have to have something that is hot button, that resonates with the people, that generates lots of message board and talk show interest, that gets you invited before the microphone and cameras again and again and again over a long period of time.

Perot's hot button was the economy that tanked big time after Bush41 imprudently agreed to a tax increase on the 'rich'.  A 90+% approval rating in the wake of a highly successful Desert Storm plummeted to below 50%.  So Perot was going to 'get under the hood' and fix it.  He didn't give us any specifics on how to do it.  He just gave us a lot of colorful imagery that a lot of folks bought into.

Trumps media magnet has been the birther issue and as many of you who hold him in contempt for that, there are likely many more who admire him for being the one person capable of forcing Obama to produce the birth certificate and for putting the matter to rest.  But it has given him exposure enjoyed by no others in the past months.  He'll no doubt be coming up with another hot button in the near future.


----------



## candycorn

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, Trump never stood a chance with the conservative base.  He's not a conservative and not a politician, he's an entertainer, and businessman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree in part.  He's this year's version of Perot; perhaps some good ideas but politics is a profession and it is a hard profession; you doubt it?  Look at the incumbency rates.
> 
> I agree that he probably didn't stand much of a chance but he did himself no favors aligning with the birthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder.  The American public can have a really short memory and is pretty forgiving if given a reason to be so.  Trump knows from watching other politicians that running on serious issues doesn't win elections.  You have to have something that is hot button, that resonates with the people, that generates lots of message board and talk show interest, that gets you invited before the microphone and cameras again and again and again over a long period of time.
> 
> Perot's hot button was the economy that tanked big time after Bush41 imprudently agreed to a tax increase on the 'rich'.  A 90+% approval rating in the wake of a highly successful Desert Storm plummeted to below 50%.  So Perot was going to 'get under the hood' and fix it.  He didn't give us any specifics on how to do it.  He just gave us a lot of colorful imagery that a lot of folks bought into.
> 
> Trumps media magnet has been the birther issue and as many of you who hold him in contempt for that, there are likely many more who admire him for being the one person capable of forcing Obama to produce the birth certificate and for putting the matter to rest.  But it has given him exposure enjoyed by no others in the past months.  He'll no doubt be coming up with another hot button in the near future.
Click to expand...


Hey he might.  You're right about the short memory;  

The Democrats aren't going to have much of a short memory.  So about 1/3 of the electorate is gone (they were gone before Trump was there in all honesty so it's a wash).

The GOP?  The hard right isn't going to like the divorces, the alleged infidelity (I'm not much of Trump historian so don't quote me on that), and profane speech.  And he's a largely unknown commodity; I have a hunch he's Pro-Choice.  Thats not good for a GOP'er.

But lets give him that 1/3 (I doubt they'd vote for Obama in any circumstance)

The 1/3 independents....how is a billionaire going to play in Peoria?  I wouldn't think too well when you're already seen as the party in the pocket of big business.  

We'll see


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call you on it if you did not say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then man up and click on my User Name, select "Find All Posts By WorldWatcher" and provide the posts where I stated that it is impossible for someone to get a long form copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> You've already called me a lair once and I've proven you wrong.  Man up.
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


I'm not playing your game. I am not answering your fucking question I have asked you 50 pages to answer one simple question you did not do it, you side steped iut grazed over it, then denied you made the claim. and then turned around continued to ask me questions and others jump in and try to insinuate that I refused to answer your question fuck you fuck them you're a lying sack of shit. You know exactly what you said, and I am not going through 15 threads with hundreds of post.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Foxfyre said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, Trump never stood a chance with the conservative base.  He's not a conservative and not a politician, he's an entertainer, and businessman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree in part.  He's this year's version of Perot; perhaps some good ideas but politics is a profession and it is a hard profession; you doubt it?  Look at the incumbency rates.
> 
> I agree that he probably didn't stand much of a chance but he did himself no favors aligning with the birthers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder.  The American public can have a really short memory and is pretty forgiving if given a reason to be so.  Trump knows from watching other politicians that running on serious issues doesn't win elections.  You have to have something that is hot button, that resonates with the people, that generates lots of message board and talk show interest, that gets you invited before the microphone and cameras again and again and again over a long period of time.
> 
> Perot's hot button was the economy that tanked big time after Bush41 imprudently agreed to a tax increase on the 'rich'.  A 90+% approval rating in the wake of a highly successful Desert Storm plummeted to below 50%.  So Perot was going to 'get under the hood' and fix it.  He didn't give us any specifics on how to do it.  He just gave us a lot of colorful imagery that a lot of folks bought into.
> 
> Trumps media magnet has been the birther issue and as many of you who hold him in contempt for that, there are likely many more who admire him for being the one person capable of forcing Obama to produce the birth certificate and for putting the matter to rest.  But it has given him exposure enjoyed by no others in the past months.  He'll no doubt be coming up with another hot button in the near future.
Click to expand...



Personally speaking, Obama is normally like stage magician.  Makes you watch one hand and patters along so that you don't watch what the other hand is doing.

I think from a political standpoint he screwed the pooch on this one, be delivering the goods way to early.  This early delivery will (hopefully) now work to our (Republican) advantage.  If he'd been smart, he would have strung the birthers out much longer, deep into Republican primary season.  During the primaries candidates play to their fringe elements.  Once the primaries are over the nomination is done, candidates start swinging to the middle since they are smart enough to recognize political reality.  40% of the voters are going to vote for the Deomocrat - no matter who the candidate is.  40% of the voters are going to vote for the Republican - no matter who the candidate is.  The real decision makers are the 20% in the middle who actually think about for whom they will vote.  Very likely some or most of the Republican contenders would then have come out in support of the birther issue as the claw their way through the primaries.  Once a large field of Republicans was committed and on record, THEN release the long form and allow the media to paint them as extremists, having the greatest impact on that 20% swing vote.  As it stands now the only one really tainted with the issue is The Donald, someone unlikely to win the primaries.  The issue will be over and done with and won't get much media play in the near future.


So personally I'm quite glad he messed up on this one, it will pass into history and maybe we can focus on really issues like Obamacare, government expansion, Job, and reducing the deficit.



>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call you on it if you did not say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then man up and click on my User Name, select "Find All Posts By WorldWatcher" and provide the posts where I stated that it is impossible for someone to get a long form copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> You've already called me a lair once and I've proven you wrong.  Man up.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not playing your game. I am not answering your fucking question I have asked you 50 pages to answer one simple question you did not do it, you side steped iut grazed over it, then denied you made the claim. and then turned around continued to ask me questions and others jump in and try to insinuate that I refused to answer your question fuck you fuck them you're a lying sack of shit. You know exactly what you said, and I am not going through 15 threads with hundreds of post.
Click to expand...



Translation:  I know I don't have jack shit, so I'm going to puff out my chest and huff and puff.  I know I'm a hypocrite for stating something I can't prove about "Africans" while supporting a document that says "English", "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" which are also not racial identifiers but which parents self identified as when they supplied information to hospitals.



In other words I've been "pwn'd".



BTW - I would sincerely like to thank you as you have "played my game" quite well over the last couple of weeks you've done exactly what I expected you to do and reacted as exected.  The sad part is you never realized it, nor how bad and pitiful you were making yourself look.  Truly sad.





>>>>


----------



## candycorn

WorldWatcher said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree in part.  He's this year's version of Perot; perhaps some good ideas but politics is a profession and it is a hard profession; you doubt it?  Look at the incumbency rates.
> 
> I agree that he probably didn't stand much of a chance but he did himself no favors aligning with the birthers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder.  The American public can have a really short memory and is pretty forgiving if given a reason to be so.  Trump knows from watching other politicians that running on serious issues doesn't win elections.  You have to have something that is hot button, that resonates with the people, that generates lots of message board and talk show interest, that gets you invited before the microphone and cameras again and again and again over a long period of time.
> 
> Perot's hot button was the economy that tanked big time after Bush41 imprudently agreed to a tax increase on the 'rich'.  A 90+% approval rating in the wake of a highly successful Desert Storm plummeted to below 50%.  So Perot was going to 'get under the hood' and fix it.  He didn't give us any specifics on how to do it.  He just gave us a lot of colorful imagery that a lot of folks bought into.
> 
> Trumps media magnet has been the birther issue and as many of you who hold him in contempt for that, there are likely many more who admire him for being the one person capable of forcing Obama to produce the birth certificate and for putting the matter to rest.  But it has given him exposure enjoyed by no others in the past months.  He'll no doubt be coming up with another hot button in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Personally speaking, Obama is normally like stage magician.  Makes you watch one hand and patters along so that you don't watch what the other hand is doing.
> 
> I think from a political standpoint he screwed the pooch on this one, be delivering the goods way to early.  This early delivery will (hopefully) now work to our (Republican) advantage.  If he'd been smart, he would have strung the birthers out much longer, deep into Republican primary season.  During the primaries candidates play to their fringe elements.  Once the primaries are over the nomination is done, candidates start swinging to the middle since they are smart enough to recognize political reality.  40% of the voters are going to vote for the Deomocrat - no matter who the candidate is.  40% of the voters are going to vote for the Republican - no matter who the candidate is.  The real decision makers are the 20% in the middle who actually think about for whom they will vote.  Very likely some or most of the Republican contenders would then have come out in support of the birther issue.  Once a large field of Republicans was committed and on record, THEN release the long form and allow the media to paint them as extremists, having the greatest impact on that 20% swing vote.  As it stands now the only one really tainted with the issue is The Donald, someone unlikely to win the primaries.  The issue will be over and done with and won't get much media play in the near future.
> 
> 
> So personally I'm quite glad he messed up on this one, it will pass into history and maybe we can focus on really issues like Obamacare, government expansion, Job, and reducing the deficit.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Yeah, I think he messed up too.  Moreover, I think his political strategists couldn't figure out how to best use this unique issue.  

For example; you don't want it to go into the booth with the voter in November 2012.  So it has to come to an end at some point and it needs to be released.  

So, I think that they had a discussion about when best to do it and couldn't agree.  Sort of like the Space Shuttle, any hiccup at all in any system and they abort the liftoff; any ambiguity=getting it out there and really decapitating Trump.  Obama undressed him at the Dinner; was pitch perfect in his dismantling of The Donald, and was the perfect foil to the profane crusade-like nonsense Trump has spewed lately.


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not call you on it if you did not say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then man up and click on my User Name, select "Find All Posts By WorldWatcher" and provide the posts where I stated that it is impossible for someone to get a long form copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> You've already called me a lair once and I've proven you wrong.  Man up.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not playing your game. I am not answering your fucking question I have asked you 50 pages to answer one simple question you did not do it, you side steped iut grazed over it, then denied you made the claim. and then turned around continued to ask me questions and others jump in and try to insinuate that I refused to answer your question fuck you fuck them you're a lying sack of shit. You know exactly what you said, and I am not going through 15 threads with hundreds of post.
Click to expand...







Brave, Brave, Brave Sir Robin of Camelot.


----------



## Twofox

I ran across this, and thught hmmmmm...




> In what is being called 'the biggest hustle in human history,' a special investigation has discovered numerous bogus claims on Barack Obama's resume, including the outright lie that he was a 'Constitutional scholar and professor.'
> 
> The claim turns out to be false.
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com: Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com



At first I thought, yeah right, ultra-right wing bs.  Then I saw this link:  
Sweet: Obama did NOT "hold the title" of a University of Chicago law school professor. - Lynn Sweet

So...  the plot thickens I guess?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then man up and click on my User Name, select "Find All Posts By WorldWatcher" and provide the posts where I stated that it is impossible for someone to get a long form copy of their birth certificate.
> 
> 
> You've already called me a lair once and I've proven you wrong.  Man up.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not playing your game. I am not answering your fucking question I have asked you 50 pages to answer one simple question you did not do it, you side steped iut grazed over it, then denied you made the claim. and then turned around continued to ask me questions and others jump in and try to insinuate that I refused to answer your question fuck you fuck them you're a lying sack of shit. You know exactly what you said, and I am not going through 15 threads with hundreds of post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I know I don't have jack shit, so I'm going to puff out my chest and huff and puff.  I know I'm a hypocrite for stating something I can't prove about "Africans" while supporting a document that says "English", "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" which are also not racial identifiers but which parents self identified as when they supplied information to hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words I've been "pwn'd".
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I would sincerely like to thank you as you have "played my game" quite well over the last couple of weeks you've done exactly what I expected you to do and reacted as exected.  The sad part is you never realized it, nor how bad and pitiful you were making yourself look.  Truly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Bozo three of the post you used to support you were edited so kiss my ass liar. the only oine that wasn't eited was the second link.



WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> And to the accusation of being a liar.
> 
> Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thing about that birth certificate back in the 60's is that they were typed up based on what the individuals put down on paper forms and were not based on computer generated drop-down lists which limit you to a predefined list. What would have gone in the box is what the individual wrote (be it Dunham or Obama Sr.) and it's perfectly logical for someone from Africa, not familiar with American vernacular or idiom to list their race as African.
> 
> I remember being at the hospital when my kids were born, part of the paperwork was a worksheet that I filled out as a parent, that worksheet was then transcribed into the Birth Certificate issued by the government.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A birth certificate is not a U.S. Government document. It is not filled out by the U.S. Government, it is completed by local hospitals based on information provided by the parent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bullshit. The hospital would have had no idea what to put down. They wouldn't know whether to put White (Caucasian) or if I could claim a Hispanic derivative, or if I had Native American blood. (And no you can't tell just by looking at people.)
> 
> Actually I filled out the paperwork and it included race/ethnicity information, that is what is on the birth certificate.
> 
> What do you think the government conducts investigations as to race/ethnicity of it's patients? Do they use the local police, FBI or to they hire private investigators?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person taking the hospital forms and then typing up medical records and hospital birth records - that are the sent to the government to create the official birth certificate - will never have even seen the person that filled out the forms.
> 
> Yes they would. Racial identifiers are SELF identification and when that information is provided by the individual it is completely up to them to SELF identify. If a fair skinned Irish redhead walks into our office to be hired and fills out her paperwork and lists black as her race, then that's what goes into the system. We do not have the authority to override a self identification.
> 
> That's her choice and we follow the self identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

My thought is this is meaningless


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Truthmatters said:


> My thought is this is meaningless



But, aren't you _*Truth*_matters?

Fucking idiot.


----------



## California Girl

Twofox said:


> I ran across this, and thught hmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what is being called 'the biggest hustle in human history,' a special investigation has discovered numerous bogus claims on Barack Obama's resume, including the outright lie that he was a 'Constitutional scholar and professor.'
> 
> The claim turns out to be false.
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com: Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought, yeah right, ultra-right wing bs.  Then I saw this link:
> Sweet: Obama did NOT "hold the title" of a University of Chicago law school professor. - Lynn Sweet
> 
> So...  the plot thickens I guess?
Click to expand...


The 'plot' thickened in 2008. Can't you keep up with real current shit? 

Idiot.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

This has been out there for some time.  Obama was NEVER a professor, he was a Senior Lecturer.  In other words, he talked a lot.  The man's not really done anything other than run his yap for 49 years.


----------



## Truthmatters

Barack Obama - University of Chicago Law School - Official Statement on Obama at the University of Chicago


The Law School has received many media requests about Barack Obama, especially about his status as "Senior Lecturer." 

From 1992 until his election to the U.S. Senate in 2004, Barack Obama served as a professor in the Law School. He was a Lecturer from 1992 to 1996. He was a Senior Lecturer from 1996 to 2004, during which time he taught three courses per year. Senior Lecturers are considered to be members of the Law School faculty and are regarded as professors, although not full-time or tenure-track. The title of Senior Lecturer is distinct from the title of Lecturer, which signifies adjunct status. Like Obama, each of the Law School's Senior Lecturers has high-demand careers in politics or public service, which prevent full-time teaching. Several times during his 12 years as a professor in the Law School, Obama was invited to join the faculty in a full-time tenure-track position, but he declined.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Twofox said:


> I ran across this, and thught hmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what is being called 'the biggest hustle in human history,' a special investigation has discovered numerous bogus claims on Barack Obama's resume, including the outright lie that he was a 'Constitutional scholar and professor.'
> 
> The claim turns out to be false.
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com: Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought, yeah right, ultra-right wing bs.  Then I saw this link:
> Sweet: Obama did NOT "hold the title" of a University of Chicago law school professor. - Lynn Sweet
> 
> So...  the plot thickens I guess?
Click to expand...


Media Inquiries | University of Chicago Law School

Old news. People were spreading that nonsense during the campaign.


----------



## Truthmatters

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is this is meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, aren't you _*Truth*_matters?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
Click to expand...


Um now in the face of facts i guess you will run away or jsut pulll a rove and claim you were right and Im wrong huh?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Truthmatters said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is this is meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, aren't you _*Truth*_matters?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um now in the face of facts i guess you will run away or jsut pulll a rove and claim you were right and Im wrong huh?
Click to expand...


Face of what facts, you clearly cite that he was a Senior Lecturer not a Professor, further there is no evidence he was a Constitutional Lawyer or expert on the Constitution.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> My thought is this is meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, aren't you _*Truth*_matters?
> 
> Fucking idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um now in the face of facts i guess you will run away or jsut pulll a rove and claim you were right and Im wrong huh?
Click to expand...


No one said you were wrong, just a fucking idiot.... which is true.


----------



## Truthmatters

He's not a racist &mdash; he's just a Patriotic Tea-Partier : Pharyngula

is this your next presidential candidate


----------



## candycorn

The President, Michelle, and myself continue to be grateful for making us look so good while making the birthers look so bat-shit crazy.


----------



## Mad Scientist

California Girl said:


> Twofox said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...  the plot thickens I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'plot' thickened in 2008. Can't you keep up with real current shit?
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

Well to be fair, he *did* ask if anyone had seen it before.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Twofox said:


> I ran across this, and thught hmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what is being called 'the biggest hustle in human history,' a special investigation has discovered numerous bogus claims on Barack Obama's resume, including the outright lie that he was a 'Constitutional scholar and professor.'
> 
> The claim turns out to be false.
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com: Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought, yeah right, ultra-right wing bs.  Then I saw this link:
> Sweet: Obama did NOT "hold the title" of a University of Chicago law school professor. - Lynn Sweet
> 
> So...  the plot thickens I guess?
Click to expand...


While not at all a surprise, the fact that there have been several pokes from the Left seem to indicate a sense that Obama's Sun is setting...

...hate to mix metaphors, but looks like rats fleeing a sinking ship.


----------



## xsited1

candycorn said:


> The President, Michelle, and myself continue to be grateful for making us look so good while making the birthers look so bat-shit crazy.



Are you their adopted daughter?  BTW, I've often called Obama "Bush-III" because they are so similar.  Many people have noticed this as well.  It's like Obama took the GWB playbook and followed it to the letter.  I really didn't like GWB, but I don't want people to know I don't like Obama because people might think I'm a racist so please keep this between you and me.


----------



## skookerasbil

Lets face it...........this is our president now.............








But what does it matter now? It doesnt........and he'll continue to do everything in his power to fcukk over America for at least the next 18 months.


----------



## candycorn

xsited1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Michelle, and myself continue to be grateful for making us look so good while making the birthers look so bat-shit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you their adopted daughter?  BTW, I've often called Obama "Bush-III" because they are so similar.  Many people have noticed this as well.  It's like Obama took the GWB playbook and followed it to the letter.  I really didn't like GWB, but I don't want people to know I don't like Obama because people might think I'm a racist so please keep this between you and me.
Click to expand...


I don't really like Obama either but I call people who are bat-shit crazy....bat-shit crazy.  It's also quasi despicable to pretend that it's "just factfinding"; no such scrutiny has ever come to any President about such an obviously trivial matter--his birth certificate.  We're never going to get over race in this country and the mis-trust will be our ultimate downfall since non-whites are going to vastly outnumber whites in the future.  Then  what?  No trust of anybody--"He's the Latino President, not mine".  

Cooler heads usually prevail. I hope it continues.  I am fearful it will not.

As stated about 500 times, I didn't vote for Obama in the primary or in the general election.  My post about making him look sane and reasonable is more or less a warning to the GOP as much as it is a dig at them; bigreb and people like him/her look like lunatics for first bringing it up and now for doubting the authenticity.  I would bet that if we were to go back to the Inauguration Day screw-up between BHO and Chief Justice Roberts; there were morons swearing that he wasn't POTUS because of the oath being screwed up.  They're batshit crazy too.

Obama is my President until another one is elected.  Do I like it?  No.  Is it the end of the world?  No.  Do some people think it is?  Yes.  And they are the ones I ridicule.  Feel free to hate the person and the policies all you want...thats America.  Legitimacy is something else entirely; be an American about it is all I'm asking.


----------



## sinister59

Twofox said:


> I ran across this, and thught hmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In what is being called 'the biggest hustle in human history,' a special investigation has discovered numerous bogus claims on Barack Obama's resume, including the outright lie that he was a 'Constitutional scholar and professor.'
> 
> The claim turns out to be false.
> 
> Continue reading on Examiner.com: Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com Investigation reveals numerous bogus claims on Obama resume - National Conservative | Examiner.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought, yeah right, ultra-right wing bs.  Then I saw this link:
> Sweet: Obama did NOT "hold the title" of a University of Chicago law school professor. - Lynn Sweet
> 
> So...  the plot thickens I guess?
Click to expand...


was he a fucking senitor of Ill. 

get over yourselves ass wipe


----------



## Truthmatters

note teh right wing posters have still not accepted the real facts even though they are presented here clearly


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not playing your game. I am not answering your fucking question I have asked you 50 pages to answer one simple question you did not do it, you side steped iut grazed over it, then denied you made the claim. and then turned around continued to ask me questions and others jump in and try to insinuate that I refused to answer your question fuck you fuck them you're a lying sack of shit. You know exactly what you said, and I am not going through 15 threads with hundreds of post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I know I don't have jack shit, so I'm going to puff out my chest and huff and puff.  I know I'm a hypocrite for stating something I can't prove about "Africans" while supporting a document that says "English", "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" which are also not racial identifiers but which parents self identified as when they supplied information to hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words I've been "pwn'd".
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I would sincerely like to thank you as you have "played my game" quite well over the last couple of weeks you've done exactly what I expected you to do and reacted as exected.  The sad part is you never realized it, nor how bad and pitiful you were making yourself look.  Truly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bozo three of the post you used to support you were edited so kiss my ass liar. the only oine that wasn't eited was the second link.
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> And to the accusation of being a liar.
> 
> Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldwatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person taking the hospital forms and then typing up medical records and hospital birth records - that are the sent to the government to create the official birth certificate - will never have even seen the person that filled out the forms.
> 
> Yes they would. Racial identifiers are SELF identification and when that information is provided by the individual it is completely up to them to SELF identify. If a fair skinned Irish redhead walks into our office to be hired and fills out her paperwork and lists black as her race, then that's what goes into the system. We do not have the authority to override a self identification.
> 
> That's her choice and we follow the self identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






Those posts date from 4/8/2011 (and on 4/9/2011) and they were all edited within minutes for grammatical or typographical errors not content.  Any one that cares to go look can see the original post time (at the top) and the edit time (at the bottom).  


The point at which made your false was on 4/29/2011.  There is no way in God's green earth I could have edited them after your 4/29/2011 post because the date stamp would have changed.

Link #1 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 08:42AM.  Edit was on 4/8/2011 @ 08:46.  I'm sure I edited a post 4 minutes latter so that could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.

Link #2 as you point out was not changed.

Link #3 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 11:58PM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 at 12:01AM.  Again I'm such a devious bastard that I edited a post within three minutes so that you could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.

Link #4 was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:32AM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:51 AM.  Fourteen minutes later is all part of my master conspiracy plot, I figured no one would notice the 14-minute gap.  I just knew that THREE WEEKS later you would be going back to look for it.​

PS - This edit, with 3 minutes, was to totally rewrite content and not just add this note.  

>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation:  I know I don't have jack shit, so I'm going to puff out my chest and huff and puff.  I know I'm a hypocrite for stating something I can't prove about "Africans" while supporting a document that says "English", "Korean", "German", and "Portuguese" which are also not racial identifiers but which parents self identified as when they supplied information to hospitals.
> 
> 
> 
> In other words I've been "pwn'd".
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I would sincerely like to thank you as you have "played my game" quite well over the last couple of weeks you've done exactly what I expected you to do and reacted as exected.  The sad part is you never realized it, nor how bad and pitiful you were making yourself look.  Truly sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bozo three of the post you used to support you were edited so kiss my ass liar. the only oine that wasn't eited was the second link.
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> And to the accusation of being a liar.
> 
> Here are a few more posts where I've clearly laid out my position that birth certificate race identifications are self-selected by the parent(s) and not from a restrictive government list like BR claims.
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3510221-post240.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3512852-post330.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3513846-post395.html
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/3514325-post405.html​
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those posts date from 4/8/2011 (and on 4/9/2011) and they were all edited within minutes for grammatical or typographical errors not content.  Any one that cares to go look can see the original post time (at the top) and the edit time (at the bottom).
> 
> 
> The point at which made your false was on 4/29/2011.  There is no way in God's green earth I could have edited them after your 4/29/2011 post because the date stamp would have changed.
> 
> Link #1 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 08:42AM.  Edit was on 4/8/2011 @ 08:46.  I'm sure I edited a post 4 minutes latter so that could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #2 as you point out was not changed.
> 
> Link #3 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 11:58PM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 at 12:01AM.  Again I'm such a devious bastard that I edited a post within three minutes so that you could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #4 was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:32AM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:51 AM.  Fourteen minutes later is all part of my master conspiracy plot, I figured no one would notice the 14-minute gap.  I just knew that THREE WEEKS later you would be going back to look for it.​
> 
> 
> >>>>>
Click to expand...


Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Truthmatters said:


> note teh right wing posters have still not accepted the real facts even though they are presented here clearly




There is a difference between right wing poster and birther.  The two are not the same.


Provided for future reference.

>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bozo three of the post you used to support you were edited so kiss my ass liar. the only oine that wasn't eited was the second link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those posts date from 4/8/2011 (and on 4/9/2011) and they were all edited within minutes for grammatical or typographical errors not content.  Any one that cares to go look can see the original post time (at the top) and the edit time (at the bottom).
> 
> 
> The point at which made your false was on 4/29/2011.  There is no way in God's green earth I could have edited them after your 4/29/2011 post because the date stamp would have changed.
> 
> Link #1 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 08:42AM.  Edit was on 4/8/2011 @ 08:46.  I'm sure I edited a post 4 minutes latter so that could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #2 as you point out was not changed.
> 
> Link #3 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 11:58PM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 at 12:01AM.  Again I'm such a devious bastard that I edited a post within three minutes so that you could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #4 was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:32AM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:51 AM.  Fourteen minutes later is all part of my master conspiracy plot, I figured no one would notice the 14-minute gap.  I just knew that THREE WEEKS later you would be going back to look for it.​
> 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
Click to expand...




Truth hurts.........


......................... and can be quite embarrassing.



>>>>


----------



## candycorn

Saw this; liked it:


----------



## xsited1

candycorn said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The President, Michelle, and myself continue to be grateful for making us look so good while making the birthers look so bat-shit crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you their adopted daughter?  BTW, I've often called Obama "Bush-III" because they are so similar.  Many people have noticed this as well.  It's like Obama took the GWB playbook and followed it to the letter.  I really didn't like GWB, but I don't want people to know I don't like Obama because people might think I'm a racist so please keep this between you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't really like Obama either but I call people who are bat-shit crazy....bat-shit crazy.  It's also quasi despicable to pretend that it's "just factfinding"; no such scrutiny has ever come to any President about such an obviously trivial matter--his birth certificate.  We're never going to get over race in this country and the mis-trust will be our ultimate downfall since non-whites are going to vastly outnumber whites in the future.  Then  what?  No trust of anybody--"He's the Latino President, not mine".
> 
> Cooler heads usually prevail. I hope it continues.  I am fearful it will not.
> 
> As stated about 500 times, I didn't vote for Obama in the primary or in the general election.  My post about making him look sane and reasonable is more or less a warning to the GOP as much as it is a dig at them; bigreb and people like him/her look like lunatics for first bringing it up and now for doubting the authenticity.  I would bet that if we were to go back to the Inauguration Day screw-up between BHO and Chief Justice Roberts; there were morons swearing that he wasn't POTUS because of the oath being screwed up.  They're batshit crazy too.
> 
> Obama is my President until another one is elected.  Do I like it?  No.  Is it the end of the world?  No.  Do some people think it is?  Yes.  And they are the ones I ridicule.  Feel free to hate the person and the policies all you want...thats America.  Legitimacy is something else entirely; *be an American about it *is all I'm asking.
Click to expand...


Be an American about it?    What does that mean?


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bozo three of the post you used to support you were edited so kiss my ass liar. the only oine that wasn't eited was the second link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those posts date from 4/8/2011 (and on 4/9/2011) and they were all edited within minutes for grammatical or typographical errors not content.  Any one that cares to go look can see the original post time (at the top) and the edit time (at the bottom).
> 
> 
> The point at which made your false was on 4/29/2011.  There is no way in God's green earth I could have edited them after your 4/29/2011 post because the date stamp would have changed.
> 
> Link #1 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 08:42AM.  Edit was on 4/8/2011 @ 08:46.  I'm sure I edited a post 4 minutes latter so that could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #2 as you point out was not changed.
> 
> Link #3 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 11:58PM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 at 12:01AM.  Again I'm such a devious bastard that I edited a post within three minutes so that you could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #4 was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:32AM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:51 AM.  Fourteen minutes later is all part of my master conspiracy plot, I figured no one would notice the 14-minute gap.  I just knew that THREE WEEKS later you would be going back to look for it.​
> 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
Click to expand...


I have been following this whole thing and your response here says you lose.  It really does.  This is so typical when you are put in a corner and have nothing, nothing as a defense.  You lose.

World watcher, nicely done.  Kind of mean, but sometimes children need tough love.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those posts date from 4/8/2011 (and on 4/9/2011) and they were all edited within minutes for grammatical or typographical errors not content.  Any one that cares to go look can see the original post time (at the top) and the edit time (at the bottom).
> 
> 
> The point at which made your false was on 4/29/2011.  There is no way in God's green earth I could have edited them after your 4/29/2011 post because the date stamp would have changed.
> 
> Link #1 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 08:42AM.  Edit was on 4/8/2011 @ 08:46.  I'm sure I edited a post 4 minutes latter so that could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #2 as you point out was not changed.
> 
> Link #3 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 11:58PM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 at 12:01AM.  Again I'm such a devious bastard that I edited a post within three minutes so that you could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #4 was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:32AM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:51 AM.  Fourteen minutes later is all part of my master conspiracy plot, I figured no one would notice the 14-minute gap.  I just knew that THREE WEEKS later you would be going back to look for it.​
> 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truth hurts.........
> 
> 
> ......................... and can be quite embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Truth? How do you get truth from edited post's?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those posts date from 4/8/2011 (and on 4/9/2011) and they were all edited within minutes for grammatical or typographical errors not content.  Any one that cares to go look can see the original post time (at the top) and the edit time (at the bottom).
> 
> 
> The point at which made your false was on 4/29/2011.  There is no way in God's green earth I could have edited them after your 4/29/2011 post because the date stamp would have changed.
> 
> Link #1 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 08:42AM.  Edit was on 4/8/2011 @ 08:46.  I'm sure I edited a post 4 minutes latter so that could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #2 as you point out was not changed.
> 
> Link #3 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 11:58PM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 at 12:01AM.  Again I'm such a devious bastard that I edited a post within three minutes so that you could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #4 was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:32AM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:51 AM.  Fourteen minutes later is all part of my master conspiracy plot, I figured no one would notice the 14-minute gap.  I just knew that THREE WEEKS later you would be going back to look for it.​
> 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been following this whole thing and your response here says you lose.  It really does.
> 
> World watcher, nicely done.  Kind of mean, but sometimes children need tough love.
Click to expand...


Really? Edited post's are a way of veifing what someone said as truth? The only thing you've been following is your own ass.


----------



## candycorn

xsited1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you their adopted daughter?  BTW, I've often called Obama "Bush-III" because they are so similar.  Many people have noticed this as well.  It's like Obama took the GWB playbook and followed it to the letter.  I really didn't like GWB, but I don't want people to know I don't like Obama because people might think I'm a racist so please keep this between you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like Obama either but I call people who are bat-shit crazy....bat-shit crazy.  It's also quasi despicable to pretend that it's "just factfinding"; no such scrutiny has ever come to any President about such an obviously trivial matter--his birth certificate.  We're never going to get over race in this country and the mis-trust will be our ultimate downfall since non-whites are going to vastly outnumber whites in the future.  Then  what?  No trust of anybody--"He's the Latino President, not mine".
> 
> Cooler heads usually prevail. I hope it continues.  I am fearful it will not.
> 
> As stated about 500 times, I didn't vote for Obama in the primary or in the general election.  My post about making him look sane and reasonable is more or less a warning to the GOP as much as it is a dig at them; bigreb and people like him/her look like lunatics for first bringing it up and now for doubting the authenticity.  I would bet that if we were to go back to the Inauguration Day screw-up between BHO and Chief Justice Roberts; there were morons swearing that he wasn't POTUS because of the oath being screwed up.  They're batshit crazy too.
> 
> Obama is my President until another one is elected.  Do I like it?  No.  Is it the end of the world?  No.  Do some people think it is?  Yes.  And they are the ones I ridicule.  Feel free to hate the person and the policies all you want...thats America.  Legitimacy is something else entirely; *be an American about it *is all I'm asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be an American about it?    What does that mean?
Click to expand...


I personally hate the Lakers; do I walk around questioning their legitimacy?  No.  I call them NBA Champs when they win.  Hated GWB...couldn't believe he won; I think the country went crazy when they voted for him instead of Gore who (with Clinton) oversaw 8 years of peace and prosperity--remember what those are?

For 8 years, I referred to him as President Bush, Mr. Bush, George W. Bush.  Not once did I call him Satan, Hitler, etc...  

Roll with it; thats all I'm saying.  This 153 page, 2200+ reply thread is precisely what I am talking about.  Trust me; if there was a law in Hawaii that barred black ink from being used by a doctor to sign certificates of birth; there are people who would be swearing Obama isn't a citizen because the color of papermate used by the physician.


----------



## Zona

xsited1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you their adopted daughter?  BTW, I've often called Obama "Bush-III" because they are so similar.  Many people have noticed this as well.  It's like Obama took the GWB playbook and followed it to the letter.  I really didn't like GWB, but I don't want people to know I don't like Obama because people might think I'm a racist so please keep this between you and me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really like Obama either but I call people who are bat-shit crazy....bat-shit crazy.  It's also quasi despicable to pretend that it's "just factfinding"; no such scrutiny has ever come to any President about such an obviously trivial matter--his birth certificate.  We're never going to get over race in this country and the mis-trust will be our ultimate downfall since non-whites are going to vastly outnumber whites in the future.  Then  what?  No trust of anybody--"He's the Latino President, not mine".
> 
> Cooler heads usually prevail. I hope it continues.  I am fearful it will not.
> 
> As stated about 500 times, I didn't vote for Obama in the primary or in the general election.  My post about making him look sane and reasonable is more or less a warning to the GOP as much as it is a dig at them; bigreb and people like him/her look like lunatics for first bringing it up and now for doubting the authenticity.  I would bet that if we were to go back to the Inauguration Day screw-up between BHO and Chief Justice Roberts; there were morons swearing that he wasn't POTUS because of the oath being screwed up.  They're batshit crazy too.
> 
> Obama is my President until another one is elected.  Do I like it?  No.  Is it the end of the world?  No.  Do some people think it is?  Yes.  And they are the ones I ridicule.  Feel free to hate the person and the policies all you want...thats America.  Legitimacy is something else entirely; *be an American about it *is all I'm asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be an American about it?    What does that mean?
Click to expand...


Be an american?  Well, I guess that could be 1.  Not Trumps wife.  2.  Not be Trumps, made in china clothes he pimps with his name on it. 

Those two things are not american.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDIOT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's only two people that I know of that have actually view the document. obama is a pathlogical liar so you can't believe him democrats are liars so you can't believe them. The only way this issue will be silent is to have a non partisan panel of experts view the document and no one fom Hawaii is to be on the panel.
Click to expand...


In other words, you want to usurp Hawaii's right to their own process for documenting birth and you want to restrict any 'experts' based not on their credentials but on their political persuasion.

And yet you wonder why so many of us think you are stupid, crazy, or both.  

Hell, you may be doing the birthers a service by making most of them look rational in comparison!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> IDIOT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's only two people that I know of that have actually view the document. obama is a pathlogical liar so you can't believe him democrats are liars so you can't believe them. The only way this issue will be silent is to have a non partisan panel of experts view the document and no one fom Hawaii is to be on the panel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you want to usurp Hawaii's right to their own process for documenting birth and you want to restrict any 'experts' based not on their credentials but on their political persuasion.
> 
> And yet you wonder why so many of us think you are stupid, crazy, or both.
> 
> Hell, you may be doing the birthers a service by making most of them look rational in comparison!
Click to expand...


I want honesty and democrats of late have proven to be less than honest.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bozo three of the post you used to support you were edited so kiss my ass liar. the only oine that wasn't eited was the second link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those posts date from 4/8/2011 (and on 4/9/2011) and they were all edited within minutes for grammatical or typographical errors not content.  Any one that cares to go look can see the original post time (at the top) and the edit time (at the bottom).
> 
> 
> The point at which made your false was on 4/29/2011.  There is no way in God's green earth I could have edited them after your 4/29/2011 post because the date stamp would have changed.
> 
> Link #1 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 08:42AM.  Edit was on 4/8/2011 @ 08:46.  I'm sure I edited a post 4 minutes latter so that could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #2 as you point out was not changed.
> 
> Link #3 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 11:58PM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 at 12:01AM.  Again I'm such a devious bastard that I edited a post within three minutes so that you could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #4 was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:32AM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:51 AM.  Fourteen minutes later is all part of my master conspiracy plot, I figured no one would notice the 14-minute gap.  I just knew that THREE WEEKS later you would be going back to look for it.​
> 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
Click to expand...


Translation : 'Oh crap, I've shown myself to be a complete idiot again!'


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this whole thing and your response here says you lose.  It really does.
> 
> World watcher, nicely done.  Kind of mean, but sometimes children need tough love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Edited post's are a way of veifing what someone said as truth? The only thing you've been following is your own ass.
Click to expand...


You really are going to ignore the fact that you can see when the posts were edited, aren't you?

That Family Guy scene with the donkey just looks more and more accurate as this thread goes on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this whole thing and your response here says you lose.  It really does.
> 
> World watcher, nicely done.  Kind of mean, but sometimes children need tough love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Edited post's are a way of veifing what someone said as truth? The only thing you've been following is your own ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are going to ignore the fact that you can see when the posts were edited, aren't you?
> 
> That Family Guy scene with the donkey just looks more and more accurate as this thread goes on.
Click to expand...


And you're going to ignore the fat that an edited post is not proof of anything. It does support his argument it just shows he deleted something


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those posts date from 4/8/2011 (and on 4/9/2011) and they were all edited within minutes for grammatical or typographical errors not content.  Any one that cares to go look can see the original post time (at the top) and the edit time (at the bottom).
> 
> 
> The point at which made your false was on 4/29/2011.  There is no way in God's green earth I could have edited them after your 4/29/2011 post because the date stamp would have changed.
> 
> Link #1 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 08:42AM.  Edit was on 4/8/2011 @ 08:46.  I'm sure I edited a post 4 minutes latter so that could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #2 as you point out was not changed.
> 
> Link #3 was made on 4/8/2011 @ 11:58PM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 at 12:01AM.  Again I'm such a devious bastard that I edited a post within three minutes so that you could claim THREE WEEKS later that I'd made a change to content.
> 
> Link #4 was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:32AM.  Edit was made on 4/9/2011 @ 07:51 AM.  Fourteen minutes later is all part of my master conspiracy plot, I figured no one would notice the 14-minute gap.  I just knew that THREE WEEKS later you would be going back to look for it.​
> 
> 
> >>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation : 'Oh crap, I've shown myself to be a complete idiot again!'
Click to expand...


FUCK off edited post arenot evidence of anything. But a hacjk like you wouldn't see it that way. It's like if I would use a post to verify what I said was true and it was edited. Asswipes like you would be all over me for using that post so fuck oiff eat shit and die bitch.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bigrebnc1775 said:


> montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> really? Edited post's are a way of veifing what someone said as truth? The only thing you've been following is your own ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you really are going to ignore the fact that you can see when the posts were edited, aren't you?
> 
> That family guy scene with the donkey just looks more and more accurate as this thread goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you're going to ignore the fat that an edited post is not proof of anything. It does support his argument it just shows he deleted something
Click to expand...


change does  to does not


----------



## Liability

geauxtohell said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> Birthers got stigmatized.  Some of them rightfully so.
> 
> But, in general, DOUBTING President Obama is a sign of intelligence.
> 
> Taking almost anything the idiot-in-chief says at face value is the sign of mental weakness.
> 
> Thus, as is so frequently the case, Sallow and gotohades have things bass-ackwards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubting Obama and being a birther are two very different things.
> 
> However, if you want to jump on the birther Crazy-Train (as you were a somewhat reluctant rider before he released the long form COLB), then by all means.......
Click to expand...


I have already been accused by one of your not-too-intelligent-fellow-libbies of being a "birther" even though I have never said that President Obama was born overseas.

What I DID maintain (until the long form birth certificate finally got its long overdue release) was that a reasonable question DID exist.  I deem that question resolved.  Big deal.

As one of my buddies here noted (sagely) the other day, the birther issue is more of a distraction than anything else.

There are innumerable other (valid) reasons to vehemently object to the re-election of President Obama.  Why dilute any of them with a discussion of this crap?

It's over.  Finished.  Finito.  The -fucking- END.

In our Republic, we owe it to the candidates -- but more importantly we owe it to each other -- to debate the merits of the candidates *on* their respective proposals and records and positions.  

Our debt problem is a pending disaster and THIS President is busy adding to that debt.    That is reason enough to toss him out.

Let's get on with the actual discussion ON THE MERITS.

Beyond that, honestly, your snide _ad hominem_ shit holds precious little interest.


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been following this whole thing and your response here says you lose.  It really does.
> 
> World watcher, nicely done.  Kind of mean, but sometimes children need tough love.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Edited post's are a way of *veifing* what someone said as truth? The only thing you've been following is your own ass.
Click to expand...


Are you being rattled?


----------



## Zona

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't talk to me hack fuck off your edited evidence is no evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation : 'Oh crap, I've shown myself to be a complete idiot again!'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FUCK off edited post *arenot* evidence of anything. But a *hacjk* like you wouldn't see it that way. It's like if I would use a post to verify what I said was true and it was edited. Asswipes like you would be all over me for using that post so fuck *oiff* eat shit and die bitch.
Click to expand...


Again, are you being rattled?  You OK Pookie?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation : 'Oh crap, I've shown myself to be a complete idiot again!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK off edited post *arenot* evidence of anything. But a *hacjk* like you wouldn't see it that way. It's like if I would use a post to verify what I said was true and it was edited. Asswipes like you would be all over me for using that post so fuck *oiff* eat shit and die bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, are you being rattled?  You OK Pookie?
Click to expand...


Right ok didn't  edit my post so as always fuck off.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Edited post's are a way of veifing what someone said as truth? The only thing you've been following is your own ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are going to ignore the fact that you can see when the posts were edited, aren't you?
> 
> That Family Guy scene with the donkey just looks more and more accurate as this thread goes on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you're going to ignore the fat that an edited post is not proof of anything. It does support his argument it just shows he deleted something
Click to expand...










Insidious bastard that I am, I edited a post 3 minutes after writing it because I knew someone THREE WEEKS later would want me to find it again.

** EVILLY RUBBING HANDS TOGETHER **


>>>>


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are going to ignore the fact that you can see when the posts were edited, aren't you?
> 
> That Family Guy scene with the donkey just looks more and more accurate as this thread goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're going to ignore the fat that an edited post is not proof of anything. It does support his argument it just shows he deleted something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insidious bastard that I am, I edited a post 3 minutes after writing it because I knew someone THREE WEEKS later would want me to find it again.
> 
> ** EVILLY RUBBING HANDS TOGETHER **
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


An edited post is not evidence of anything move on liar.


----------



## Zona

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are going to ignore the fact that you can see when the posts were edited, aren't you?
> 
> That Family Guy scene with the donkey just looks more and more accurate as this thread goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're going to ignore the fat that an edited post is not proof of anything. It does support his argument it just shows he deleted something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insidious bastard that I am, I edited a post 3 minutes after writing it because I knew someone THREE WEEKS later would want me to find it again.
> 
> ** EVILLY RUBBING HANDS TOGETHER **
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


Dude, if they can get two papers to announce Obama's birth in Hawaii back in 61 because they just knew he would grow up to be president and we know he was born in Kenya back then, hell anything is possible.  

Go Donald.  Oh and congrats on making this idiot trip all over himself.  Notice how he is at the point where is he is just spewing "fuck off" at this point.  

Damn, you literally pwned him.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Zona said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you're going to ignore the fat that an edited post is not proof of anything. It does support his argument it just shows he deleted something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insidious bastard that I am, I edited a post 3 minutes after writing it because I knew someone THREE WEEKS later would want me to find it again.
> 
> ** EVILLY RUBBING HANDS TOGETHER **
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, if they can get two papers to announce Obama's birth in Hawaii back in 61 because they just knew he would grow up to be president and we know he was born in Kenya back then, hell anything is possible.
> 
> Go Donald.  Oh and congrats on making this idiot trip all over himself.  Notice how he is at the point where is he is just spewing "fuck off" at this point.
> 
> Damn, you literally pwned him.
Click to expand...


I wasn't the one that used three edited post to prove what I said was true. The edited post was proof he was pawned.


----------



## CRStar

More lies from the left......:


----------



## Chris

CRStar said:


> More lies from the left......:



As Adlai Stevenson said, "If the Republicans will stop lying about the Democrats, the Democrats will stop telling the truth about the Republicans.?


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insidious bastard that I am, I edited a post 3 minutes after writing it because I knew someone THREE WEEKS later would want me to find it again.
> 
> ** EVILLY RUBBING HANDS TOGETHER **
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if they can get two papers to announce Obama's birth in Hawaii back in 61 because they just knew he would grow up to be president and we know he was born in Kenya back then, hell anything is possible.
> 
> Go Donald.  Oh and congrats on making this idiot trip all over himself.  Notice how he is at the point where is he is just spewing "fuck off" at this point.
> 
> Damn, you literally pwned him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one that used three edited post to prove what I said was true. The edited post was proof he was pawned.
Click to expand...


The edited posts prove what he posted as of the time they were edited.  Are you claiming he edited out something about the long form being impossible to obtain?  Are you claiming he edited out something about African being a racial identifier?  Or are you, as usual, simply coming up with an excuse to deny further evidence of your dishonesty and stupidity?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, if they can get two papers to announce Obama's birth in Hawaii back in 61 because they just knew he would grow up to be president and we know he was born in Kenya back then, hell anything is possible.
> 
> Go Donald.  Oh and congrats on making this idiot trip all over himself.  Notice how he is at the point where is he is just spewing "fuck off" at this point.
> 
> Damn, you literally pwned him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one that used three edited post to prove what I said was true. The edited post was proof he was pawned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The edited posts prove what he posted as of the time they were edited.  Are you claiming he edited out something about the long form being impossible to obtain?  Are you claiming he edited out something about African being a racial identifier?  Or are you, as usual, simply coming up with an excuse to deny further evidence of your dishonesty and stupidity?
Click to expand...

My dishonesty? listen up fuck face I did not edit a post and use it to show I said something now who's being dishonest here? Fuck off cock sucker. An edited post leanes to dishonesty pointing out that a post being used to prove you said something or not is not being dishonest. Again go fuck yourself.


----------



## candycorn

Thanks again.


----------



## WorldWatcher

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one that used three edited post to prove what I said was true. The edited post was proof he was pawned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edited posts prove what he posted as of the time they were edited.  Are you claiming he edited out something about the long form being impossible to obtain?  Are you claiming he edited out something about African being a racial identifier?  Or are you, as usual, simply coming up with an excuse to deny further evidence of your dishonesty and stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dishonesty? listen up fuck face I did not edit a post and use it to show I said something now who's being dishonest here? Fuck off cock sucker. An edited post leanes to dishonesty pointing out that a post being used to prove you said something or not is not being dishonest. Again go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...



All right BR you got me, I went back and edited posts within minutes of original posting times on 4/8/2022 and 4/9/2011 because I just new you were going to ask for a posting history on 4/29/2011 THREE WEEKS later!  [/SARCASM]


You really don't know how stupid that sounds do you?


>>>>


----------



## geauxtohell

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one that used three edited post to prove what I said was true. The edited post was proof he was pawned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edited posts prove what he posted as of the time they were edited.  Are you claiming he edited out something about the long form being impossible to obtain?  Are you claiming he edited out something about African being a racial identifier?  Or are you, as usual, simply coming up with an excuse to deny further evidence of your dishonesty and stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dishonesty? listen up fuck face I did not edit a post and use it to show I said something now who's being dishonest here? Fuck off cock sucker. An edited post leanes to dishonesty pointing out that a post being used to prove you said something or not is not being dishonest. Again go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgRnVhbfIKQ&feature=related]YouTube - Mount St. Helens Erupting[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't the one that used three edited post to prove what I said was true. The edited post was proof he was pawned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The edited posts prove what he posted as of the time they were edited.  Are you claiming he edited out something about the long form being impossible to obtain?  Are you claiming he edited out something about African being a racial identifier?  Or are you, as usual, simply coming up with an excuse to deny further evidence of your dishonesty and stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My dishonesty? listen up fuck face I did not edit a post and use it to show I said something now who's being dishonest here? Fuck off cock sucker. An edited post leanes to dishonesty pointing out that a post being used to prove you said something or not is not being dishonest. Again go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


For someone who complains about others not answering your questions, you certainly do a lot the same yourself.

What, exactly, are you claiming is the dishonesty in WW's posts, which were edited within minutes of the original posting according to him, something easily verified?

Feel free to tell me to fuck myself a few more times, it's sure to bolster your claims!


----------



## WorldWatcher

>









For those of you who enjoyed the enterainment provided today...


......................................... I still have tickets to Wednesday's show.



>>>>


----------



## candycorn

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who enjoyed the enterainment provided today...
> 
> 
> ......................................... I still have tickets to Wednesday's show.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>



I went to a school that was tough....it was so tough that the school news paper had an obituaries section.


----------



## washamericom

wag the dog.....?   unofficial birther music video


----------



## WorldWatcher

candycorn said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who enjoyed the enterainment provided today...
> 
> 
> ......................................... I still have tickets to Wednesday's show.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a school that was tough....it was so tough that the school news paper had an obituaries section.
Click to expand...



"I knew a guy from North Carolina where stupid was in the genes, his great grandfather was so stupid during the Civil War he fought for the west."



>>>>


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok let's do this give me the good things about obama that make him a good leader to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That method has grown quite tiresome. Any information you don't like, you are not receptive to. Quit playing games. Attempting to have a normal conversation with you is an excercise in futility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So in other words you haven't a good argument to defend the reason why you support obama? Got it.
Click to expand...


Yes, I totally get it. But you don't.


----------



## Synthaholic

Gadawg73 said:


> yota5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they'd shut up and accept a black American is President, we'd shut up too;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The contempt that Obama has earned just two years into his Presidency has nothing to do with racism.  The last President to be held in like contempt was Jimmy *Carter.*  He was white.  Like *Obama,* he was equally incompetent, and in way over his head.  *These two share the title of the two worst Presidents in the history of this great nation. *
> 
> Carter, made the case that peanut farming wasn't a valid precursor for the Presidency.  Obama, made the case that ACORN hadn't prepared him for the oval office.  White Americans helped vote Obama, into office.  Since taking office he has let all Americans down.  Now most Americans will vote him out of office.  Happy days are coming again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual yota is half right.
> I didn't like most of his politics either but he was never incompetent. Far from it.
> Jimmy Carter was a high graduate of The United States Naval Academy, served 6 years in the Navy as an officer and was Governor of Georgia.
> Jimmy Carter was a fighter in the civil rights movement long before it was fashionable. Imagine how hard that was in southern rural Georgia. After his Presidency he has devoted most of his time to charities such as Habitat for Humanity. You will not find a better Christian man in America than Jimmy Carter.
> A hell of a lot more than your peanut farmer quote.
Click to expand...

Jimmy Carter is a great man.  Thank you for your post.


----------



## Synthaholic

sitarro said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Obamas birth certificate? It is fairly obvious that he was born.
> 
> My question is when did he lose his virginity? How old was he, and who was the lucky girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think it was a girl? If this guy isn't a homosexual he certainly wants to look like one.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Rinata said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> That method has grown quite tiresome. Any information you don't like, you are not receptive to. Quit playing games. Attempting to have a normal conversation with you is an excercise in futility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in other words you haven't a good argument to defend the reason why you support obama? Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I totally get it. But you don't.
Click to expand...


no I don't think you do get it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who enjoyed the enterainment provided today...
> 
> 
> ......................................... I still have tickets to Wednesday's show.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a school that was tough....it was so tough that the school news paper had an obituaries section.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "I knew a guy from North Carolina where stupid was in the genes, his great grandfather was so stupid during the Civil War he fought for the west."
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


careful your liberism is showing.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

candycorn said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who enjoyed the enterainment provided today...
> 
> 
> ......................................... I still have tickets to Wednesday's show.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a school that was tough....it was so tough that the school news paper had an obituaries section.
Click to expand...


pre school doesn't count.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The edited posts prove what he posted as of the time they were edited.  Are you claiming he edited out something about the long form being impossible to obtain?  Are you claiming he edited out something about African being a racial identifier?  Or are you, as usual, simply coming up with an excuse to deny further evidence of your dishonesty and stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> My dishonesty? listen up fuck face I did not edit a post and use it to show I said something now who's being dishonest here? Fuck off cock sucker. An edited post leanes to dishonesty pointing out that a post being used to prove you said something or not is not being dishonest. Again go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All right BR you got me, I went back and edited posts within minutes of original posting times on 4/8/2022 and 4/9/2011 because I just new you were going to ask for a posting history on 4/29/2011 THREE WEEKS later!  [/SARCASM]
> 
> 
> You really don't know how stupid that sounds do you?
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...


yeah ok right got it lying hack


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Montrovant said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The edited posts prove what he posted as of the time they were edited.  Are you claiming he edited out something about the long form being impossible to obtain?  Are you claiming he edited out something about African being a racial identifier?  Or are you, as usual, simply coming up with an excuse to deny further evidence of your dishonesty and stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> My dishonesty? listen up fuck face I did not edit a post and use it to show I said something now who's being dishonest here? Fuck off cock sucker. An edited post leanes to dishonesty pointing out that a post being used to prove you said something or not is not being dishonest. Again go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For someone who complains about others not answering your questions, you certainly do a lot the same yourself.
> 
> What, exactly, are you claiming is the dishonesty in WW's posts, which were edited within minutes of the original posting according to him, something easily verified?
> 
> Feel free to tell me to fuck myself a few more times, it's sure to bolster your claims!
Click to expand...


I answers questions that are asked of me, but I do not answer a question when someone answers my question with a question.


----------



## Rinata

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is presenting a document that is clearly a fraudulent document being smart?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDIOT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's only two people that I know of that have actually view the document. obama is a pathlogical liar so you can't believe him democrats are liars so you can't believe them. The only way this issue will be silent is to have a non partisan panel of experts view the document and no one fom Hawaii is to be on the panel.
Click to expand...


Well, why don't you get that panel together, big shot???


----------



## bigrebnc1775

I'm done with the birth certificate obama is an Amricun citizen born in Hogwaii,,,, why you ask because the guberment told me so.


----------



## Montrovant

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dishonesty? listen up fuck face I did not edit a post and use it to show I said something now who's being dishonest here? Fuck off cock sucker. An edited post leanes to dishonesty pointing out that a post being used to prove you said something or not is not being dishonest. Again go fuck yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who complains about others not answering your questions, you certainly do a lot the same yourself.
> 
> What, exactly, are you claiming is the dishonesty in WW's posts, which were edited within minutes of the original posting according to him, something easily verified?
> 
> Feel free to tell me to fuck myself a few more times, it's sure to bolster your claims!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answers questions that are asked of me, but I do not answer a question when someone answers my question with a question.
Click to expand...


You haven't answered my questions nitwit.


----------



## MHanson

I can't wait to see Mr. Trump's birth certificate.


----------



## Chris

Is Trump going to demand to see Osama's death certificate?


----------



## mudwhistle

Chris said:


> Is Trump going to demand to see Osama's death certificate?



Let's see if it takes Obama 2 years to produce pictures of the body of UBL.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

mudwhistle said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Trump going to demand to see Osama's death certificate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if it takes Obama 2 years to produce pictures of the body of UBL.
Click to expand...


Producing a picture will be easy, but producing a body would be better

Terrorist leader's body buried at sea; Americans rejoice
CNN.com - Breaking News, U.S., World, Weather, Entertainment & Video News


----------



## candycorn

We continue to be grateful to the birthers for making us look so sane, rational, and frankly smarter than you.


----------



## mal

So is getting bin Laden going to Distract the Birthers?...

There's plenty of Holes and Curiosities in that Story... 



peace...


----------



## sitarro

Synthaholic said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares about Obamas birth certificate? It is fairly obvious that he was born.
> 
> My question is when did he lose his virginity? How old was he, and who was the lucky girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you think it was a girl? If this guy isn't a homosexual he certainly wants to look like one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you trying to say that those two positions have any similarity other than they are both throwing a baseball left handed? You obviously have no eye for detail.........FAIL!


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Relative to the birthers; he's Einstein, Fyneman, and Plato all rolled into one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.
> 
> (BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for correcting my spelling;
> I was disappointed in my President for giving in to the mob myself.
> Presidents don't do that; Obama did.  Instead of capitalizing on that act of weakness; birthers are now catterwalling about authenticity making them look still worse.
> 
> Obama, for the first time, looked Presidential this past week; the birthers look ridiculous and the GOP is going to suffer because of it.  IMHO
Click to expand...


In light of what we now know was swimming around his head at the time of the Dinner; his stock is really rising;  as I said...he looked Presidential and I'm wagering that for the first time, many Americans are viewing him that way.


----------



## idb

Pale Rider said:


> No matter who declares the issue "over," no matter how many names the obama ass kissing club can throw at those getting at the truth, no matter how much longer it takes to settle this issue, the facts of the matter are this... to date, both birth documents obama has produced have been proven to be forgeries, and pathetic, amateurish forgeries at that. It's as though obama himself is pissing in the face of half of America saying, "ha fuckin' ha, I wasn't born in America and I'll be damned if I have to prove it. Bite me America, and fuck your stinking constitution. I don't believe in it anyway."
> 
> » New Obama Birth Certificate is a Forgery Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> Critics: Obamas Latest Long-Form Birth Certificate Is a Fake Update: More Expert Opinion | The Gateway Pundit
> 
> http://video.godlikeproductions.com/video/This_discovery_made_me_sick?id=9deec5835c143e48759
> 
> YouTube - Obama's Birth Certificate Is a FAKE - Proof it Has Been Altered !!!


PDF Layers in Obama&#8217;s Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online


----------



## idb

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.
> 
> (BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for correcting my spelling;
> I was disappointed in my President for giving in to the mob myself.
> Presidents don't do that; Obama did.  Instead of capitalizing on that act of weakness; birthers are now catterwalling about authenticity making them look still worse.
> 
> Obama, for the first time, looked Presidential this past week; the birthers look ridiculous and the GOP is going to suffer because of it.  IMHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In light of what we now know was swimming around his head at the time of the Dinner; his stock is really rising;  as I said...he looked Presidential and I'm wagering that for the first time, many Americans are viewing him that way.
Click to expand...


He's had a pretty good week...


----------



## washamericom

the press has had the story for six days now, still not a peep. ??


----------



## WorldWatcher

washamericom said:


> the press has had the story for six days now, still not a peep. ??




National Review established by William F. Buckley and Fox news are not part of the press now?


Expert: No Doubt Obama&#39;s Birth Certificate Is Legit - FoxNews.com

PDF Layers in Obama&#8217;s Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online


>>>>


----------



## WorldWatcher

WorldWatcher said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> the press has had the story for six days now, still not a peep. ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Review established by William F. Buckley and Fox news are not part of the press now?
> 
> 
> Expert: No Doubt Obama's Birth Certificate Is Legit - FoxNews.com
> 
> PDF Layers in Obamas Birth Certificate - By Nathan Goulding - The Corner - National Review Online
> 
> 
> >>>>
Click to expand...



And a peep in the news about Orly Taitz being in court where she argues the "fake" issue.


Appeals Court Hears Arguments in Obama Birth Suit - FoxNews.com


>>>>


----------



## Spoonman

Chris said:


> Is Trump going to demand to see Osama's death certificate?



hey, it will have to be produced for the will


----------



## Spoonman

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A reality TV show host made the President of the United States present his birth certificate in front of the entire world and then Obama went on to the Oprah show to explain his actions.  I'd say Obama is a long, long way from smart.  In fact, if anything, his actions made him look like even more of a clueless idiot than he already is.
> 
> (BTW, it's spelled Feynman.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for correcting my spelling;
> I was disappointed in my President for giving in to the mob myself.
> Presidents don't do that; Obama did.  Instead of capitalizing on that act of weakness; birthers are now catterwalling about authenticity making them look still worse.
> 
> Obama, for the first time, looked Presidential this past week; the birthers look ridiculous and the GOP is going to suffer because of it.  IMHO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In light of what we now know was swimming around his head at the time of the Dinner; his stock is really rising;  as I said...he looked Presidential and I'm wagering that for the first time, many Americans are viewing him that way.
Click to expand...


ok cool little signature you have there - and well said


----------



## WorldWatcher

>








So we have bigrebnc1775 adamant that "African" was not a racial identifier that someone from Africa would be allowed to write in on a birth certificate worksheet in a hospital.  Yet he provided a sample long form with "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as racial identifiers and failed to support those has being official government racial identifiers.

Now we have Governor Jindal releasing his birth certificate with "Indian" as the racial identifier for his parents.  Can anyone support that "Indian" was an official government racial identifier at the time?

And what's with the address being "Physics Department LSU", I don't think they allowed students to live in the Physics Department.

The release must be of a fake document.  


>>>>


----------



## Ravi

That is totally awesome.


----------



## xsited1

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have bigrebnc1775 adamant that "African" was not a racial identifier that someone from Africa would be allowed to write in on a birth certificate worksheet in a hospital.  Yet he provided a sample long form with "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as racial identifiers and failed to support those has being official government racial identifiers.
> 
> Now we have Governor Jindal releasing his birth certificate with "Indian" as the racial identifier for his parents.  Can anyone support that "Indian" was an official government racial identifier at the time?
> 
> And what's with the address being "Physics Department LSU", I don't think they allowed students to live in the Physics Department.
> 
> The release must be of a fake document.
> 
> 
> >>>>



Hey!  I spent so much time in the LSU Physics Department, I practically lived there.


----------



## Dante

Stephanie said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a friggen Joke the Obama is.
> 
> He could of released this over Three YEARS ago.
> 
> He's a class a asshole just like his rabid supporters.
> 
> How unbecoming of how a President *SHOULD *ACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He could have.
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> You end up being exposed as the nut job you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry dear, but it's you people who support this type of behavior by the guy you voted for that shows the people who are the REAL NUTJOBS. They will see the types of games the Obama like to play and probably won't forget in the NEXT ELECTION.
Click to expand...


My Dearest Nut-job, I did NOT vote for Obama in 2008. 

gawd, you're pathetic.


----------



## Dante

Ravi said:


> That is totally awesome.



this thread is totally awesome. 

nutjobs exposed.


----------



## idb

Dante said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> He could have.
> 
> He didn't.
> 
> You end up being exposed as the nut job you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry dear, but it's you people who support this type of behavior by the guy you voted for that shows the people who are the REAL NUTJOBS. They will see the types of games the Obama like to play and probably won't forget in the NEXT ELECTION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Dearest Nut-job, I did NOT vote for Obama in 2008.
> 
> gawd, you're pathetic.
Click to expand...


Neither did I...


----------



## Mozilla

Obama is lying about his background. I think the BC is not real. But I think he is hiding lots of information on himself. His background needs to be investigated. But I fear Obama doesn't care and with stop any attempts to look into his past. He is not a Natural Born Citizen. He is not eligible to be president. Obama should  be impeached. I, however, don't think this is the main issue that should be run against Obama in 2012. His policies are worth attacking and destroying. But this needs to be exposed at some point. Ruining the constitution.


----------



## idb

Mozilla said:


> Obama is lying about his background. I think the BC is not real. But I think he is hiding lots of information on himself. His background needs to be investigated. But I fear Obama doesn't care and with stop any attempts to look into his past. He is not a Natural Born Citizen. He is not eligible to be president. Obama should  be impeached. I, however, don't think this is the main issue that should be run against Obama in 2012. His policies are worth attacking and destroying. But this needs to be exposed at some point. Ruining the constitution.



Ruining the constitution?
Did he spill his coffee on it or something?


----------



## Mozilla

idb said:


> Mozilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is lying about his background. I think the BC is not real. But I think he is hiding lots of information on himself. His background needs to be investigated. But I fear Obama doesn't care and with stop any attempts to look into his past. He is not a Natural Born Citizen. He is not eligible to be president. Obama should  be impeached. I, however, don't think this is the main issue that should be run against Obama in 2012. His policies are worth attacking and destroying. But this needs to be exposed at some point. Ruining the constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruining the constitution?
> Did he spill his coffee on it or something?
Click to expand...


Yeah he did. He is not Natural Born. Father not born in the United States. He should be removed, but he won't. Issue is too much of mess due to the MSM and Obama enablers. I'd rather focus on the policies, but Obama is not a legit president. And if proven then he should have everything he passed rolled back upon impeachment. But with the people willing to give him a pass, it won't happen just yet.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

WorldWatcher said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have bigrebnc1775 adamant that "African" was not a racial identifier that someone from Africa would be allowed to write in on a birth certificate worksheet in a hospital.  Yet he provided a sample long form with "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as racial identifiers and failed to support those has being official government racial identifiers.
> 
> Now we have Governor Jindal releasing his birth certificate with "Indian" as the racial identifier for his parents.  Can anyone support that "Indian" was an official government racial identifier at the time?
> 
> And what's with the address being "Physics Department LSU", I don't think they allowed students to live in the Physics Department.
> 
> The release must be of a fake document.
> 
> 
> >>>>



One more time Indian is not African call it a double standard of the 60's I really don't give a shit but African was not a racial identifier in America in the 60's and your BC that you are using did not exist until 1971 which I guess yoiu realize in not the 60's. Now to disprove what I said show a document from the 60's other than obama's document that has African as a racisl identifer in America or shut the fuck up.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have bigrebnc1775 adamant that "African" was not a racial identifier that someone from Africa would be allowed to write in on a birth certificate worksheet in a hospital.  Yet he provided a sample long form with "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as racial identifiers and failed to support those has being official government racial identifiers.
> 
> Now we have Governor Jindal releasing his birth certificate with "Indian" as the racial identifier for his parents.  Can anyone support that "Indian" was an official government racial identifier at the time?
> 
> And what's with the address being "Physics Department LSU", I don't think they allowed students to live in the Physics Department.
> 
> The release must be of a fake document.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time Indian is not African call it a double standard of the 60's I really don't give a shit but African was not a racial identifier in America in the 60's and your BC that you are using did not exist until 1971 which I guess yoiu realize in not the 60's. Now to disprove what I said show a document from the 60's other than obama's document that has African as a racisl identifer in America or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


No doubt that Jindal has a fake birth cert.....make that certificate of live birth. He is not qualified to be governor and we should look into sending him back where he came from

In 1971 if your birth certificate said "Indian" for race that meant you were raised in a teepee


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we have bigrebnc1775 adamant that "African" was not a racial identifier that someone from Africa would be allowed to write in on a birth certificate worksheet in a hospital.  Yet he provided a sample long form with "English", "German", "Korean", and "Portuguese" as racial identifiers and failed to support those has being official government racial identifiers.
> 
> Now we have Governor Jindal releasing his birth certificate with "Indian" as the racial identifier for his parents.  Can anyone support that "Indian" was an official government racial identifier at the time?
> 
> And what's with the address being "Physics Department LSU", I don't think they allowed students to live in the Physics Department.
> 
> The release must be of a fake document.
> 
> 
> >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more time Indian is not African call it a double standard of the 60's I really don't give a shit but African was not a racial identifier in America in the 60's and your BC that you are using did not exist until 1971 which I guess yoiu realize in not the 60's. Now to disprove what I said show a document from the 60's other than obama's document that has African as a racisl identifer in America or shut the fuck up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt that Jindal has a fake birth cert.....make that certificate of live birth. He is not qualified to be governor and we should look into sending him back where he came from
> 
> In 1971 if your birth certificate said "Indian" for race that meant you were raised in a teepee
Click to expand...


Foolwinger is 1971 part of the 60's? and is Indian African?

Is she black?


----------



## Zona

Mad Scientist said:


> He was born in Hawaii eh? So why did the newly elected Governor run away screaming when he looked at the birth records?
> 
> Obama, McCain and Hillary Clinton's passport records were illegally accessed before the 2008 election *for a reason*.
> 
> Barry Soetoro traveled to the US under and Indonesian passport (His mother married an Indonesian citizen) when he was 19. Indonesia does not have dual citizenship.
> 
> But I'm certain Barry is just playing a game with us. Going for his own "October Surprise" in 2012 right?
> 
> We'll see.



By the way, good call.  Next up mad scientist:  The whitey tapes from Michelle Obama.

Losers.  

Obama will win in 2012.  I guarantee it.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One more time Indian is not African call it a double standard of the 60's I really don't give a shit but African was not a racial identifier in America in the 60's and your BC that you are using did not exist until 1971 which I guess yoiu realize in not the 60's. Now to disprove what I said show a document from the 60's other than obama's document that has African as a racisl identifer in America or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt that Jindal has a fake birth cert.....make that certificate of live birth. He is not qualified to be governor and we should look into sending him back where he came from
> 
> In 1971 if your birth certificate said "Indian" for race that meant you were raised in a teepee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt Jindal is a fake. His parents tried to pass him off as American Indian on his birth certificate
> 
> Who does he think he is?
> Foolwinger is 1971 part of the 60's? and is Indian African?
> 
> Is she black?
> MG]
Click to expand...


It is obvious that Jindal is a fake......His parents tried to pass him off as American Indian when he was born

He is not fooling anyone


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt that Jindal has a fake birth cert.....make that certificate of live birth. He is not qualified to be governor and we should look into sending him back where he came from
> 
> In 1971 if your birth certificate said "Indian" for race that meant you were raised in a teepee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt Jindal is a fake. His parents tried to pass him off as American Indian on his birth certificate
> 
> Who does he think he is?
> Foolwinger is 1971 part of the 60's? and is Indian African?
> 
> Is she black?
> MG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is obvious that Jindal is a fake......His parents tried to pass him off as American Indian when he was born
> 
> He is not fooling anyone
Click to expand...

You're boring me son

Foolwinger is 1971 part of the 60's? and is Indian African?

Is she black?


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt Jindal is a fake. His parents tried to pass him off as American Indian on his birth certificate
> 
> Who does he think he is?
> Foolwinger is 1971 part of the 60's? and is Indian African?
> 
> Is she black?
> MG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious that Jindal is a fake......His parents tried to pass him off as American Indian when he was born
> 
> He is not fooling anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're boring me son
> 
> Foolwinger is 1971 part of the 60's? and is Indian African?
> 
> Is she black?
Click to expand...


What does your whacking material have to do with Bobby Jindal trying to pass himself off as an American Indian?

he didn't think we would know the difference?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is obvious that Jindal is a fake......His parents tried to pass him off as American Indian when he was born
> 
> He is not fooling anyone
> 
> 
> 
> You're boring me son
> 
> Foolwinger is 1971 part of the 60's? and is Indian African?
> 
> Is she black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does your whacking material have to do with Bobby Jindal trying to pass himself off as an American Indian?
> 
> he didn't think we would know the difference?
Click to expand...


I'll ask you what does a 1971 BC have to do with a 1960's Racial Identifer? Since that has been my argument from the beginning./ What does Jindal BC have to do with the 60's?

African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're boring me son
> 
> Foolwinger is 1971 part of the 60's? and is Indian African?
> 
> Is she black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does your whacking material have to do with Bobby Jindal trying to pass himself off as an American Indian?
> 
> he didn't think we would know the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll ask you what does a 1971 BC have to do with a 1960's Racial Identifer? Since that has been my argument from the beginning./ What does Jindal BC have to do with the 60's?
> 
> African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's.
Click to expand...


Bobby Jindal was born in 1971 you old fool

That is when his parents faked his birth certificate and tried to pass him off as an American Indian

People in Louisiana are being scammed.....how can we let this travesty continue?

Does she look American Indian to you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does your whacking material have to do with Bobby Jindal trying to pass himself off as an American Indian?
> 
> he didn't think we would know the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you what does a 1971 BC have to do with a 1960's Racial Identifer? Since that has been my argument from the beginning./ What does Jindal BC have to do with the 60's?
> 
> African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bobby Jindal was born in 1971 you old fool
> 
> That is when his parents faked his birth certificate and tried to pass him off as an American Indian
> 
> People in Louisiana are being scammed.....how can we let this travesty continue?
> 
> Does she look American Indian to you?
Click to expand...


African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's

Yes I think she looks more native American 




Than Miss SouthAfrican looks black


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll ask you what does a 1971 BC have to do with a 1960's Racial Identifer? Since that has been my argument from the beginning./ What does Jindal BC have to do with the 60's?
> 
> African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Jindal was born in 1971 you old fool
> 
> That is when his parents faked his birth certificate and tried to pass him off as an American Indian
> 
> People in Louisiana are being scammed.....how can we let this travesty continue?
> 
> Does she look American Indian to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's
Click to expand...


In 1971, those who claimed "Indian" as race were Native Americans. Bobby Jindals parents tried to pass him off as a Native American by stating his race as "Indian" 

Who did they think they were fooling?

Jindal was born in India.....his bogus Certificate of live Birth does not fool anyone


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Jindal was born in 1971 you old fool
> 
> That is when his parents faked his birth certificate and tried to pass him off as an American Indian
> 
> People in Louisiana are being scammed.....how can we let this travesty continue?
> 
> Does she look American Indian to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In 1971, those who claimed "Indian" as race were Native Americans. Bobby Jindals parents tried to pass him off as a Native American by stating his race as "Indian"
> 
> Who did they think they were fooling?
> 
> Jindal was born in India.....his bogus Certificate of live Birth does not fool anyone
Click to expand...


The issue is not 1971 the issue is what was the racial identifer of blacks in America 1961 try again small fry.


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1971, those who claimed "Indian" as race were Native Americans. Bobby Jindals parents tried to pass him off as a Native American by stating his race as "Indian"
> 
> Who did they think they were fooling?
> 
> Jindal was born in India.....his bogus Certificate of live Birth does not fool anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is not 1971 the issue is what was the racial identifer of blacks in America 1961 try again small fry.
Click to expand...


Bobby Jindal was born in 1971 not 1961

iit doesn't hide the fact that his parents tried to pass him off as American Indian

hey must have thought all Indians looked alike


----------



## idb

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1971, those who claimed "Indian" as race were Native Americans. Bobby Jindals parents tried to pass him off as a Native American by stating his race as "Indian"
> 
> Who did they think they were fooling?
> 
> Jindal was born in India.....his bogus Certificate of live Birth does not fool anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not 1971 the issue is what was the racial identifer of blacks in America 1961 try again small fry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bobby Jindal was born in 1971 not 1961
> 
> iit doesn't hide the fact that his parents tried to pass him off as American Indian
> 
> hey must have thought all Indians looked alike
Click to expand...


I think you should demand to see his short-form birth certificate!


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> African in America 1960's  was not used as a racial identifer. if it was I'm sure you can find another document besides obama's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 1971, those who claimed "Indian" as race were Native Americans. Bobby Jindals parents tried to pass him off as a Native American by stating his race as "Indian"
> 
> Who did they think they were fooling?
> 
> Jindal was born in India.....his bogus Certificate of live Birth does not fool anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is not 1971 the issue is what was the racial identifer of blacks in America 1961 try again small fry.
Click to expand...


You lost this argument ages ago.


----------



## Gadawg73

Dot head or feathers?


----------



## zeitgeist2012

Sick....

https://2012zt.wordpress.com/2011/06/04/obamas-birth-certificate-is-fake/


----------



## washamericom

i wonder if jana winter gets fired if it will be "on the news"... LOL


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1971, those who claimed "Indian" as race were Native Americans. Bobby Jindals parents tried to pass him off as a Native American by stating his race as "Indian"
> 
> Who did they think they were fooling?
> 
> Jindal was born in India.....his bogus Certificate of live Birth does not fool anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not 1971 the issue is what was the racial identifer of blacks in America 1961 try again small fry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bobby Jindal was born in 1971 not 1961
> 
> iit doesn't hide the fact that his parents tried to pass him off as American Indian
> 
> hey must have thought all Indians looked alike
Click to expand...


and obama was born in 1961 which has nothing to do with 1971. Find me an American document date from the 60's showing African as a racial identifer.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1971, those who claimed "Indian" as race were Native Americans. Bobby Jindals parents tried to pass him off as a Native American by stating his race as "Indian"
> 
> Who did they think they were fooling?
> 
> Jindal was born in India.....his bogus Certificate of live Birth does not fool anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not 1971 the issue is what was the racial identifer of blacks in America 1961 try again small fry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lost this argument ages ago.
Click to expand...


Has someone shown an AMERICAN document shown African as a racial idenifer? Until that happens shut the fuck up.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Is Miss South Africa  black


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The issue is not 1971 the issue is what was the racial identifer of blacks in America 1961 try again small fry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lost this argument ages ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Has someone shown an AMERICAN document shown African as a racial idenifer? Until that happens shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


The best known example is surely Barack Hussein Obama's birth certificate.

Checkmate clown, now you can shut the fuck up...
Ha...who am I kidding?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Is Miss South Africa  black


[/QUOTE]

How about you give the class your opinion?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Miss South Africa  black
Click to expand...


How about you give the class your opinion?[/QUOTE]

She's AFRICAN , so is she black?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Miss South Africa  black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about you give the class your opinion?
Click to expand...


She's AFRICAN , so is she black?[/QUOTE]

How does she identify herself?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about you give the class your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's AFRICAN , so is she black?
Click to expand...


How does she identify herself?[/QUOTE]

Stop being stupid if African is a racial identifer for black she must be black.


----------



## idb

> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about you give the class your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's AFRICAN , so is she black?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does she identify herself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop being stupid if African is a racial identifer for black she must be black.
Click to expand...


Ok then, I wouldn't have said so but you seem fairly sure of it so...she must be black.


----------



## washamericom

i don't think it's over with obama and the birth certificate. the past couple of weeks have brought out some more experts. apparently a member of congress has been looking at the situation very closely. it's so weird the way the mainstream media seems to ingnore any developments. i don't think the release of the latest certificate helped the president to be more transparent. we'll see i guess.


----------



## Gadawg73

washamericom said:


> i don't think it's over with obama and the birth certificate. the past couple of weeks have brought out some more experts. apparently a member of congress has been looking at the situation very closely. it's so weird the way the mainstream media seems to ingnore any developments. i don't think the release of the latest certificate helped the president to be more transparent. we'll see i guess.



Experts? 
I have used forensic documents experts for 30 years in my business. 
NO ONE in the private sector is an expert on birth documents.
ALL of those documents are certified by the Department of Health in the state you live in.
NO birth certificate can be authenticated by anyone else ever, anyplace, anywhere, in any state or in any court.
The State of Hawaii has certified Obama's birth certificate as valid and they hold the original, as it is done in almost all states, and they have certified copies.
I bet good $$$ that is the way it is done in YOUR state. 
Are you claiming the state of Hawaii Health Department cooked all of this up when Obama was born? 
The problem is most Americans love conspiracy theories and do not know the law and how documents are certified.
The birth certificate is authentic according to The State of Hawaii Health Department and they are the only one on earth that does that. All these so called "experts" are frauds.


----------



## washamericom

Gadawg73 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think it's over with obama and the birth certificate. the past couple of weeks have brought out some more experts. apparently a member of congress has been looking at the situation very closely. it's so weird the way the mainstream media seems to ingnore any developments. i don't think the release of the latest certificate helped the president to be more transparent. we'll see i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experts?
> I have used forensic documents experts for 30 years in my business.
> NO ONE in the private sector is an expert on birth documents.
> ALL of those documents are certified by the Department of Health in the state you live in.
> NO birth certificate can be authenticated by anyone else ever, anyplace, anywhere, in any state or in any court.
> The State of Hawaii has certified Obama's birth certificate as valid and they hold the original, as it is done in almost all states, and they have certified copies.
> I bet good $$$ that is the way it is done in YOUR state.
> Are you claiming the state of Hawaii Health Department cooked all of this up when Obama was born?
> The problem is most Americans love conspiracy theories and do not know the law and how documents are certified.
> The birth certificate is authentic according to The State of Hawaii Health Department and they are the only one on earth that does that. All these so called "experts" are frauds.
Click to expand...


just about every line in your post is a red flag to me... sorry


----------



## Nemo

Can this nonsense still have legs? The erstwhile controversy over Barack Obamas birth certificate was - from the beginning - a nonissue.  The reason that President Obama has not produced his original birth certificate is because it is a record of vital statistics that is the property of the State of Hawaii, which under state privacy laws is subject to restricted access, and not available to the public.  President Obama has disclosed a certified copy that has been authenticated by officials of the State of Hawaii; and which would be admissible under Rule 803(9) of the Federal Rules of Evidence in any action in which such issue was relevant. However, you dont even get there because the federal courts lack subject matter jurisdiction for lack of standing of the plaintiffs (appellants) objecting to his eligibility to be President. The lawyers that filed those frivolous lawsuits (and appeals) well knew that they lacked standing to sue, and that such actions would be dismissed; and only did so to generate publicity (not to mention money) for themselves. What is interesting is the number of gullible people that have been taken in by this champerty.


----------



## oldsalt

Nemo said:


> Can this nonsense still have legs? The erstwhile controversy over Barack Obamas birth certificate was - from the beginning - a nonissue.  The reason that President Obama has not produced his original birth certificate is because it is a record of vital statistics that is the property of the State of Hawaii, which under state privacy laws is subject to restricted access, and not available to the public.  President Obama has disclosed a certified copy that has been authenticated by officials of the State of Hawaii; and which would be admissible under Rule 803(9) of the Federal Rules of Evidence in any action in which such issue was relevant. However, you dont even get there because the federal courts lack subject matter jurisdiction for lack of standing of the plaintiffs (appellants) objecting to his eligibility to be President. The lawyers that filed those frivolous lawsuits (and appeals) well knew that they lacked standing to sue, and that such actions would be dismissed; and only did so to generate publicity (not to mention money) for themselves. What is interesting is the number of gullible people that have been taken in by this champerty.



Shhhh!  Don't tell anyone!


----------



## washamericom

Nemo said:


> Can this nonsense still have legs? The erstwhile controversy over Barack Obama&#8217;s birth certificate was - from the beginning - a nonissue.  The reason that President Obama has not produced his original birth certificate is because it is a record of vital statistics that is the property of the State of Hawaii, which under state privacy laws is subject to restricted access, and not available to the public.  President Obama has disclosed a certified copy that has been authenticated by officials of the State of Hawaii; and which would be admissible under Rule 803(9) of the Federal Rules of Evidence in any action in which such issue was relevant. However, you don&#8217;t even get there because the federal courts lack subject matter jurisdiction for lack of standing of the plaintiffs (appellants) objecting to his eligibility to be President. The lawyers that filed those frivolous lawsuits (and appeals) well knew that they lacked standing to sue, and that such actions would be dismissed; and only did so to generate publicity (not to mention money) for themselves. What is interesting is the number of gullible people that have been taken in by this champerty.



ohhh... it's got legs baby !!!   they're forged, but they're legs...


----------



## Toro

Which famous opponent of Cartesian dualism resists the reduction of the psychological phenomenon to a physical state, and insists there is no point of contact between the extended and the unextended?


----------



## Nemo

Its got no legs.  The claim is cut off at the knees because there is no person that would have standing to challenge President Obamas eligibility, and that these actions only beg the question that standing exists independent of prudential rules that bar one from asserting the constitutional rights of others not before the court. Under the Constitution, the federal courts are prohibited from giving advisory opinions; there has to be an actual case or controversy involving a real party in interest with a justiciable claim ripe for adjudication, and not just some speculative, generalized interest of all citizens, even though the matter may touch on federal question or diversity jurisdiction. In this, standing is to be determined by the courts as an issue pertinent to subject matter jurisdiction. Congress has the authority to enact law conferring standing directly, subject to separation-of-powers limitations. See_ FEC v. Akins_, 524 U.S. 11 (1998). Such was not the case in the legal challenges to President Obamas eligibility. To put it simply: without a party with standing to sue, there is no case; and, consequently, the actions challenging President Obamas citizenship were dismissed and the appeals denied.

In the final analysis, only Congress has the power to challenge Barack Obamas eligibility to be President of the United States under the Constitution; and on January 8, 2009, the Congress, in joint session, certified his election by the Electoral College without objection. There is the end of the matter.


----------



## washamericom

Toro said:


> Which famous opponent of Cartesian dualism resists the reduction of the psychological phenomenon to a physical state, and insists there is no point of contact between the extended and the unextended?



who are you now harper... bertrand russell ??.. what's goin on amigo ??


----------



## washamericom

Nemo said:


> It&#8217;s got no legs.  The claim is cut off at the knees because there is no person that would have standing to challenge President Obama&#8217;s eligibility, and that these actions only beg the question that standing exists independent of prudential rules that bar one from asserting the constitutional rights of others not before the court. Under the Constitution, the federal courts are prohibited from giving advisory opinions; there has to be an actual case or controversy involving a real party in interest with a justiciable claim ripe for adjudication, and not just some speculative, generalized interest of all citizens, even though the matter may touch on federal question or diversity jurisdiction. In this, standing is to be determined by the courts as an issue pertinent to subject matter jurisdiction. Congress has the authority to enact law conferring standing directly, subject to separation-of-powers limitations. See_ FEC v. Akins_, 524 U.S. 11 (1998). Such was not the case in the legal challenges to President Obama&#8217;s eligibility. To put it simply: without a party with standing to sue, there is no case; and, consequently, the actions challenging President Obama&#8217;s citizenship were dismissed and the appeals denied.
> 
> In the final analysis, only Congress has the power to challenge Barack Obama&#8217;s eligibility to be President of the United States under the Constitution; and on January 8, 2009, the Congress, in joint session, certified his election by the Electoral College without objection. There is the end of the matter.



tell me this captain.. did obama help himself politically by releasing, the second birth certificate, or would you rather he hadn't.
by the way _any_ citizen in america can challenge the president about anything at all, i'm living proof of that. you guys can do anything but declair the topic resolved or uninteresting. people are still talking and bloging and researching this very important subject.


----------



## Gadawg73

washamericom said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think it's over with obama and the birth certificate. the past couple of weeks have brought out some more experts. apparently a member of congress has been looking at the situation very closely. it's so weird the way the mainstream media seems to ingnore any developments. i don't think the release of the latest certificate helped the president to be more transparent. we'll see i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experts?
> I have used forensic documents experts for 30 years in my business.
> NO ONE in the private sector is an expert on birth documents.
> ALL of those documents are certified by the Department of Health in the state you live in.
> NO birth certificate can be authenticated by anyone else ever, anyplace, anywhere, in any state or in any court.
> The State of Hawaii has certified Obama's birth certificate as valid and they hold the original, as it is done in almost all states, and they have certified copies.
> I bet good $$$ that is the way it is done in YOUR state.
> Are you claiming the state of Hawaii Health Department cooked all of this up when Obama was born?
> The problem is most Americans love conspiracy theories and do not know the law and how documents are certified.
> The birth certificate is authentic according to The State of Hawaii Health Department and they are the only one on earth that does that. All these so called "experts" are frauds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just about every line in your post is a red flag to me... sorry
Click to expand...


Not my fault you are ignorant.
Tell me specifically where I am wrong.
You can't. 
Your apology offered because this is far above your pay grade is accepted. 
If you do not know the law educate yourself. I live it daily.


----------



## Gadawg73

washamericom said:


> Nemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this nonsense still have legs? The erstwhile controversy over Barack Obamas birth certificate was - from the beginning - a nonissue.  The reason that President Obama has not produced his original birth certificate is because it is a record of vital statistics that is the property of the State of Hawaii, which under state privacy laws is subject to restricted access, and not available to the public.  President Obama has disclosed a certified copy that has been authenticated by officials of the State of Hawaii; and which would be admissible under Rule 803(9) of the Federal Rules of Evidence in any action in which such issue was relevant. However, you dont even get there because the federal courts lack subject matter jurisdiction for lack of standing of the plaintiffs (appellants) objecting to his eligibility to be President. The lawyers that filed those frivolous lawsuits (and appeals) well knew that they lacked standing to sue, and that such actions would be dismissed; and only did so to generate publicity (not to mention money) for themselves. What is interesting is the number of gullible people that have been taken in by this champerty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh... it's got legs baby !!!   they're forged, but they're legs...
Click to expand...


Forged?
Tell us oh wise one how does someone prove a document is forged when they are not the one that issues the document and certifies the document?
So evidence of supposed forgery of one your checks could be introduced into court by "experts" with you claiming the signature was not a forgery and your signature was valid.


----------



## Nemo

The argument is inapposite. The document was authenticated by the State of Hawaii; no other evidence is admissible. However, as I have explained previously, the spurious claims challenging the eligibility of President Obama cannot be heard for lack of standing to sue. In this regard, what standing means is that the plaintiff must be the owner (or holder) of a claim for an '"injury in fact&#8212;&#8212;an invasion of a legally protected interest which is (a) concrete and particularized, . . . and (b) actual or imminent, not conjectural or hypothetical."' _Goode v. City of Philadelphia_, 539 F.3d 311(3d Cir. 2008), quoting _Lujan v. Defenders of Wildlife_, 504 U.S. 555, 560 (1992). Without proper standing, the court does not have "subject matter" jurisdiction. For example, a prior case filed by a voter who sued Senator John McCain and the Republican National Committee alleging that Senator McCain was born in the Panama Canal Zone and therefore ineligible to hold the office of President of the United States was dismissed for lack of standing. See _Hollander v. McCain_, 566 F.Supp.2d 63 (2008).


----------



## washamericom

Gadawg73 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts?
> I have used forensic documents experts for 30 years in my business.
> NO ONE in the private sector is an expert on birth documents.
> ALL of those documents are certified by the Department of Health in the state you live in.
> NO birth certificate can be authenticated by anyone else ever, anyplace, anywhere, in any state or in any court.
> The State of Hawaii has certified Obama's birth certificate as valid and they hold the original, as it is done in almost all states, and they have certified copies.
> I bet good $$$ that is the way it is done in YOUR state.
> Are you claiming the state of Hawaii Health Department cooked all of this up when Obama was born?
> The problem is most Americans love conspiracy theories and do not know the law and how documents are certified.
> The birth certificate is authentic according to The State of Hawaii Health Department and they are the only one on earth that does that. All these so called "experts" are frauds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just about every line in your post is a red flag to me... sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my fault you are ignorant.
> Tell me specifically where I am wrong.
> You can't.
> Your apology offered because this is far above your pay grade is accepted.
> If you do not know the law educate yourself. I live it daily.
Click to expand...


i'm not even sure what that means.


----------



## washamericom

Gadawg73 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts?
> I have used forensic documents experts for 30 years in my business.
> NO ONE in the private sector is an expert on birth documents.
> ALL of those documents are certified by the Department of Health in the state you live in.
> NO birth certificate can be authenticated by anyone else ever, anyplace, anywhere, in any state or in any court.
> The State of Hawaii has certified Obama's birth certificate as valid and they hold the original, as it is done in almost all states, and they have certified copies.
> I bet good $$$ that is the way it is done in YOUR state.
> Are you claiming the state of Hawaii Health Department cooked all of this up when Obama was born?
> The problem is most Americans love conspiracy theories and do not know the law and how documents are certified.
> The birth certificate is authentic according to The State of Hawaii Health Department and they are the only one on earth that does that. All these so called "experts" are frauds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just about every line in your post is a red flag to me... sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my fault you are ignorant.
> Tell me specifically where I am wrong.
> You can't.
> Your apology offered because this is far above your pay grade is accepted.
> If you do not know the law educate yourself. I live it daily.
Click to expand...


i am doing exactly that, so are lot's of other americans


----------



## washamericom

Gadawg73 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experts?
> I have used forensic documents experts for 30 years in my business.
> NO ONE in the private sector is an expert on birth documents.
> ALL of those documents are certified by the Department of Health in the state you live in.
> NO birth certificate can be authenticated by anyone else ever, anyplace, anywhere, in any state or in any court.
> The State of Hawaii has certified Obama's birth certificate as valid and they hold the original, as it is done in almost all states, and they have certified copies.
> I bet good $$$ that is the way it is done in YOUR state.
> Are you claiming the state of Hawaii Health Department cooked all of this up when Obama was born?
> The problem is most Americans love conspiracy theories and do not know the law and how documents are certified.
> The birth certificate is authentic according to The State of Hawaii Health Department and they are the only one on earth that does that. All these so called "experts" are frauds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just about every line in your post is a red flag to me... sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not my fault you are ignorant.
> Tell me specifically where I am wrong.
> You can't.
> Your apology offered because this is far above your pay grade is accepted.
> If you do not know the law educate yourself. I live it daily.
Click to expand...


loving a conspiracy is not a problem.. and we've had some good ones in this country. you are right about most americans not being digital forensic experts. you are not accountable for my ignorance.


----------



## washamericom

Nemo said:


> The argument is inapposite. The document was authenticated by the State of Hawaii; no other evidence is admissible. However, as I have explained previously, the spurious claims challenging the eligibility of President Obama cannot be heard for lack of standing to sue. In this regard, what standing means is that the plaintiff must be the owner (or holder) of a claim for an '"injury in fact&#8212;&#8212;an invasion of a legally protected interest which is (a) concrete and particularized, . . . and (b) actual or imminent, not conjectural or hypothetical."' _Goode v. City of Philadelphia_, 539 F.3d 311(3d Cir. 2008), quoting _Lujan v. Defenders of Wildlife_, 504 U.S. 555, 560 (1992). Without proper standing, the court does not have "subject matter" jurisdiction. For example, a prior case filed by a voter who sued Senator John McCain and the Republican National Committee alleging that Senator McCain was born in the Panama Canal Zone and therefore ineligible to hold the office of President of the United States was dismissed for lack of standing. See _Hollander v. McCain_, 566 F.Supp.2d 63 (2008).



so, do you think it was a good idea politcally for obama to release the second virtual birth certificate ??

This is not to demean the sincerity of Hollander&#8217;s challenge
to McCain&#8217;s eligibility for the presidency; as discussed supra
Part II, that challenge has yet to be definitively settled, and,
as a number of commentators have concluded, arguably cannot be
without a constitutional amendment.


----------



## Gadawg73

washamericom said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> just about every line in your post is a red flag to me... sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you are ignorant.
> Tell me specifically where I am wrong.
> You can't.
> Your apology offered because this is far above your pay grade is accepted.
> If you do not know the law educate yourself. I live it daily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> loving a conspiracy is not a problem.. and we've had some good ones in this country. you are right about most americans not being digital forensic experts.
Click to expand...


Your argument is that experts have claimed the Obama birth certificate is forged.
I schooled you that THE ISSUER of the document has validated it and because of that prima facie evidence in ALL COURTS label that it is valid. 
I further illustrated that is the same as an expert claiming your check that you wrote to WalMart was forged even though you have validated the signature on your check as valid and you signed it.
Both scenarios are the same and in both scenarios the "expert" has NO standing as an expert. Period.
Same thing Moe. End of story. The Department of Health State of Hawaii ISSUED THE DAMN OBAMA BIRTH CERTIFICATE, signed it and have validated it as authentic. 
Like your check, THAT IS THEIR DOCUMENT.
NO EXPERT TESTIMONY anywhere is considered as material fact ever because of that.
The same as you validating your own signature.
Did you learn anything or do you like keeping your head in the sand?


----------



## washamericom

Gadawg73 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my fault you are ignorant.
> Tell me specifically where I am wrong.
> You can't.
> Your apology offered because this is far above your pay grade is accepted.
> If you do not know the law educate yourself. I live it daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving a conspiracy is not a problem.. and we've had some good ones in this country. you are right about most americans not being digital forensic experts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is that experts have claimed the Obama birth certificate is forged.
> I schooled you that THE ISSUER of the document has validated it and because of that prima facie evidence in ALL COURTS label that it is valid.
> I further illustrated that is the same as an expert claiming your check that you wrote to WalMart was forged even though you have validated the signature on your check as valid and you signed it.
> Both scenarios are the same and in both scenarios the "expert" has NO standing as an expert. Period.
> Same thing Moe. End of story. The Department of Health State of Hawaii ISSUED THE DAMN OBAMA BIRTH CERTIFICATE, signed it and have validated it as authentic.
> Like your check, THAT IS THEIR DOCUMENT.
> NO EXPERT TESTIMONY anywhere is considered as material fact ever because of that.
> The same as you validating your own signature.
> Did you learn anything or do you like keeping your head in the sand?[/QUOTE]
> 
> don't flatter yourself. my argument is that the american people won't put up with virtual birth certicate games much longer. there is no birth certificate, there never has been, if there were and it was released, we wouldn't be talking about this. we are no closer than we were before the election. i think you guys may be stuck in pre 4/27/11
Click to expand...


----------



## Gadawg73

washamericom said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> loving a conspiracy is not a problem.. and we've had some good ones in this country. you are right about most americans not being digital forensic experts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is that experts have claimed the Obama birth certificate is forged.
> I schooled you that THE ISSUER of the document has validated it and because of that prima facie evidence in ALL COURTS label that it is valid.
> I further illustrated that is the same as an expert claiming your check that you wrote to WalMart was forged even though you have validated the signature on your check as valid and you signed it.
> Both scenarios are the same and in both scenarios the "expert" has NO standing as an expert. Period.
> Same thing Moe. End of story. The Department of Health State of Hawaii ISSUED THE DAMN OBAMA BIRTH CERTIFICATE, signed it and have validated it as authentic.
> Like your check, THAT IS THEIR DOCUMENT.
> NO EXPERT TESTIMONY anywhere is considered as material fact ever because of that.
> The same as you validating your own signature.
> Did you learn anything or do you like keeping your head in the sand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't flatter yourself. my argument is that the american people won't put up with virtual birth certicate games much longer. there is no birth certificate, there never has been, if there were and it was released, we wouldn't be talking about this. we are no closer than we were before the election. i think you guys may be stuck in pre 4/27/11
Click to expand...


You are a lost cause.
Americans are tired of BS arguments like yours.
That is how Obama got elected the last time. You are focused on this no brainer issue with your head in the sand instead of the real issues of the day.
That is why I show you how stupid your argument is.
End it now and focus on the real issues like the economy and how Obama has been a dismal failure there.
We can win on that one and make him a one hit wonder.


----------



## washamericom

Gadawg73 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is that experts have claimed the Obama birth certificate is forged.
> I schooled you that THE ISSUER of the document has validated it and because of that prima facie evidence in ALL COURTS label that it is valid.
> I further illustrated that is the same as an expert claiming your check that you wrote to WalMart was forged even though you have validated the signature on your check as valid and you signed it.
> Both scenarios are the same and in both scenarios the "expert" has NO standing as an expert. Period.
> Same thing Moe. End of story. The Department of Health State of Hawaii ISSUED THE DAMN OBAMA BIRTH CERTIFICATE, signed it and have validated it as authentic.
> Like your check, THAT IS THEIR DOCUMENT.
> NO EXPERT TESTIMONY anywhere is considered as material fact ever because of that.
> The same as you validating your own signature.
> Did you learn anything or do you like keeping your head in the sand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't flatter yourself. my argument is that the american people won't put up with virtual birth certicate games much longer. there is no birth certificate, there never has been, if there were and it was released, we wouldn't be talking about this. we are no closer than we were before the election. i think you guys may be stuck in pre 4/27/11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a lost cause.
> Americans are tired of BS arguments like yours.
> That is how Obama got elected the last time. You are focused on this no brainer issue with your head in the sand instead of the real issues of the day.
> That is why I show you how stupid your argument is.
> End it now and focus on the real issues like the economy and how Obama has been a dismal failure there.
> We can win on that one and make him a one hit wonder.
Click to expand...


you have shown me nothing, and i'm quite sure that neither you nor the senator obama speak for all americans, otherwise, we wouldn't be here talking about this, three years after the case was "closed". i do admire your loyalty.


----------



## Gadawg73

washamericom said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't flatter yourself. my argument is that the american people won't put up with virtual birth certicate games much longer. there is no birth certificate, there never has been, if there were and it was released, we wouldn't be talking about this. we are no closer than we were before the election. i think you guys may be stuck in pre 4/27/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lost cause.
> Americans are tired of BS arguments like yours.
> That is how Obama got elected the last time. You are focused on this no brainer issue with your head in the sand instead of the real issues of the day.
> That is why I show you how stupid your argument is.
> End it now and focus on the real issues like the economy and how Obama has been a dismal failure there.
> We can win on that one and make him a one hit wonder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you have shown me nothing, and i'm quite sure that neither you nor the senator obama speak for all americans, otherwise, we wouldn't be here talking about this, three years after the case was "closed". i do admire your loyalty.
Click to expand...


So if you write a check and paid for a piece of property, closing the deal on a piece of property and then you owned the property.
Then someone else wanted that property and was willing to pay more and hired an expert to state your signature on your check was a forgery and the deal should be nullified.
You validated your own signature on your own check and stated you wrote the check.
And you claim that an expert's testimony should be considered anyway.
You are bat shit crazy.


----------



## Nemo

Expert testimony is not relevant. Once the document has been authenticated and certified by the state, that is conclusive. The argument that expert evidence should be admissible only begs the question that someone has standing to challenge its validity and President Obama&#8217;s eligibility. A citizen does not have standing to challenge a candidate&#8217;s eligibility because, under the Constitution, a person does not have the right to vote directly for a presidential candidate, but for "electors" for the President of the United States as provided under state law. U.S. Const., Art. II, Sec. 1; _Bush v. Gore_, 531 U.S. 98 (2000).


----------



## washamericom

Gadawg73 said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lost cause.
> Americans are tired of BS arguments like yours.
> That is how Obama got elected the last time. You are focused on this no brainer issue with your head in the sand instead of the real issues of the day.
> That is why I show you how stupid your argument is.
> End it now and focus on the real issues like the economy and how Obama has been a dismal failure there.
> We can win on that one and make him a one hit wonder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have shown me nothing, and i'm quite sure that neither you nor the senator obama speak for all americans, otherwise, we wouldn't be here talking about this, three years after the case was "closed". i do admire your loyalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you write a check and paid for a piece of property, closing the deal on a piece of property and then you owned the property.
> Then someone else wanted that property and was willing to pay more and hired an expert to state your signature on your check was a forgery and the deal should be nullified.
> You validated your own signature on your own check and stated you wrote the check.
> And you claim that an expert's testimony should be considered anyway.
> You are bat shit crazy.
Click to expand...


are you talking about the new york times eminent domain case when they legally drove generational residents and businesses out for their fancy corporate headquarters, for the betterment of the community ?


----------



## washamericom

Nemo said:


> Expert testimony is not relevant. Once the document has been authenticated and certified by the state, that is conclusive. The argument that expert evidence should be admissible only begs the question that someone has standing to challenge its validity and President Obamas eligibility. A citizen does not have standing to challenge a candidates eligibility because, under the Constitution, a person does not have the right to vote directly for a presidential candidate, but for "electors" for the President of the United States as provided under state law. U.S. Const., Art. II, Sec. 1; _Bush v. Gore_, 531 U.S. 98 (2000).



but there are avenues..


----------



## Nemo

Avenues?  One might wonder who would have standing to sue on the issue of eligibility, and how the matter could come up. Here is a hypothetical example using a setting from the last election:

During the primaries, the Republican National Committee ("RNC") denies Senator John McCain attendance at a party sponsored and nationally televised debate to be held between the candidates for nomination because he was born in Panama and not a "natural born citizen" eligible to be President. Senator McCain sues the RNC in District Court for declaratory relief asserting his rights as a citizen under 8 U.S.C. § 1403(a), and seeking an injunction against the RNC from barring his participation in the debate. In this example, Senator McCain would have standing to sue because he is the holder of a claim based upon a legally protected right of citizenship provided by federal law.  Contrariwise, Senator McCain would not have standing to challenge Barack Obamas citizenship and eligibility to be President of the United States under the Constitution, because as a citizen he does not hold any actual, particularized and justiciable claim (i.e., he can only assert his own rights, and not those of others not before the court).


----------



## washamericom

can congress subpeona the hard copy of the original ? can the fbi ?? is obama's ss # a secret ?? does he have a hawaiian social security number ?


----------



## Nemo

No.


----------



## washamericom

so no american law under any circumstances can provide for prying that original out of the vault in hawaii. what will happen to the birth certificate when obama finishes his term  dies, will anyone be able to see it ??. would it go to his library ?? destroyed ?? will we be able to see the passport obama used in pakistan ? why did judge lamberth issue a subpoena to loretta fuddy to produce the hardcopy, if there was no power for him to do so. why is the certificate online for millions to see suddenly a private issue ??
didn't congress subpoena nixon for his tapes. so congress and the fbi can't subpoena documents from a state, or just people.


----------



## Nemo

In reply to you edited post: no.  The State of Hawaii is not amenable to suit under the Eleventh Amendment; and Congress does not have authority to compel production by subpoena, or other legal process.  See, e.g., _Alden v. Maine_, 527 U.S. 706 (1999).  Access to the original birth certificate is restricted under state privacy law; and thereunder, only a certified copy may be produced.


----------



## Nemo

What is it that you don't understand?  I have explained it all to you.  Let me put it to you this way:  Not even President Obama has the authority to order the State of Hawaii to produce his original birth certificate.


----------



## Gadawg73

Nemo said:


> Expert testimony is not relevant. Once the document has been authenticated and certified by the state, that is conclusive. The argument that expert evidence should be admissible only begs the question that someone has standing to challenge its validity and President Obamas eligibility. A citizen does not have standing to challenge a candidates eligibility because, under the Constitution, a person does not have the right to vote directly for a presidential candidate, but for "electors" for the President of the United States as provided under state law. U.S. Const., Art. II, Sec. 1; _Bush v. Gore_, 531 U.S. 98 (2000).





I know but I am just playing with him, giving him an analogy of what he is claiming and showing even with that his argument has no standing in court.


----------



## washamericom

Response to Zebest


----------



## 007

Nemo said:


> What is it that you don't understand?  I have explained it all to you.  Let me put it to you this way:  Not even President Obama has the authority to order the State of Hawaii to produce his original birth certificate.



Well it appears he does have the power to order one forged.


----------



## washamericom

this is still a relatively new scandal...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chris said:


> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area



Anytime he has TRIED to produce one he hasnt been able to produce one that hasnt  been forged.There should be a thread created like that 9/11 thread where it said-why are people afraid that 9/11 was an inside job? because the same holds true here,why are people afraid of the truth that he is not a us citizen?

 I would start one myself but I really dont want to give anymore ammunition for Pole Rider/aka Army Retarded to use.otherwise I would.Pole Rider really hurts the cause because he clearly is a racist who hates black otherwise why does he ONLY care that Obama does not uphold the constitution and lies tp the american people when that easily describes EVERY american president since JFK?


----------



## washamericom

9/11 inside job said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> 
> HONOLULU -- Lost in the renewed scrutiny into President Barack Obama's birth records is the fact that anyone can walk into a Hawaii vital records office, wait in line behind couples getting marriage licenses and open a baby-blue government binder containing basic information about his birth.
> 
> Highlighted in yellow on page 1,218 of the thick binder is the computer-generated listing for a boy named Barack Hussein Obama II born in Hawaii, surrounded by the alphabetized last names of all other children born in-state between 1960 and 1964. This is the only government birth information, called "index data," available to the public.
> 
> So far this month, only The Associated Press and one other person had looked at the binder, according to a sign-in sheet viewed Wednesday in the state Department of Health building. The sheet showed about 25 names of people who have seen the document since March 2010, when the sign-in sheet begins.
> 
> Those documents complement newspaper birth announcements published soon after Obama's Aug. 4, 1961 birth and a "certification of live birth" released by the Obama campaign three years ago, the only type of birth certificate the state issues.
> 
> Some Obama birth records made public for years - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime he has TRIED to produce one he hasnt been able to produce one that hasnt  been forged.There should be a thread created like that 9/11 thread where it said-why are people afraid that 9/11 was an inside job? because the same holds true here,why are people afraid of the truth that he is not a us citizen?
> 
> I would start one myself but I really dont want to give anymore ammunition for Pole Rider/aka Army Retarded to use.otherwise I would.Pole Rider really hurts the cause because he clearly is a racist who hates black otherwise why does he ONLY care that Obama does not uphold the constitution and lies tp the american people when that easily describes EVERY american president since JFK?
Click to expand...


well said friend... i like "every time obama tries to release a birth certificate, it's a forgery".
i almost feel sorry for the guy. obama being a usurper means a lot of extra work for everybody.


----------

